# Dell Inspiron 14R/15R/17R Turbo Laptop Thread



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

*www.pclaunches.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/dell_inspiron-15r-special-edition.jpg

* This is the official TDF thread to discuss the new Dell Inspiron Turbo Laptops for high end entertainment segment. Powered by new 3rd gen Intel core-i5 and core-i7 processors. *


Tech Specs

*Processors:*
Core-i5 3210M dual core 2.5Ghz (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz), Core-i7 3612QM quad core 2.1Ghz (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz) in Dell Inspiron 14R/15R Turbo and optional Core-i7 3610QM quad core 2.3Ghz (6MB cache, up to 3.3 GHz) in Dell Inspiron 17R SE

*Graphics:*
nvidia GeForce GT 650M 2GB DDR5 in Dell Inspiron 17R Turbo
AMD Radeon 7730M 2GB DDR3 in Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo and 
nvidia GeForce GT 640M 2GB DDR3 in Dell Inspiron 14R Turbo

*RAM:*
4GB/6GB/8GB DDR3 RAM at 1600MHz frequency options


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/SGBzX.jpg


*HDD Capacity:*
500GB at 7200rpm in Dell Inspiron 14R Turbo
750GB/1TB at 5400rpm in Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo
1TB at 5400rpm in Dell Inspiron 17R Turbo

*Display Options:*
Standard 14" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) display on Dell Inspiron 14R Turbo
15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) or 15.6" FHD Anti-glare options on Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo
17.3" HD WLED True-Life (1600x900) or 17.3" 3D Capable FHD WLED True-Life (1920x1080) on Dell Inspiron 17R Turbo  

*Review of mainstream Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo:*

*About*
Dell introduced the new generation of Inspiron notebooks on June 5th 2012, at the same time as the updated Intel Core processors. While the last refresh didn't bring about any changes to the chassis, this time around the systems are a completely new design. It pays to be careful when shopping around: the name hasn't changed, so old and new models coexist (even on Dell's homepage). We would recommend looking at the chassis and the hardware rather than just the name.
The Inspiron Series R features plastic construction, the Inspiron Serie R Turbo on the other hand sports an anodized aluminum display lid and palm rest. This improves the feel of the unit and provides more rigidity. A non-glare FullHD-display is an option, as is a dedicated graphics card (Radeon HD 7730M with 2 GB dedicated memory).
The old Inspiron-series was the top-selling notebook-line for the Texan manufacturer. At least partially responsible for the success: Switch, the interchangeable display lids offered in a variety of different colors and off-beat designs. The new models offer the same feature, but the lids are not compatible with the old ones.

*Case*
The design is completely new. The unusual placement of the hinges, a distinctive feature of older Inspiron and Vostro models, has been abandoned in favor of a new design. The hinges are now located at the far back of the base unit. Unfortunately, the display lid still can only be tilted backabout 140°. The lid is made out of plastic which accepts the interchangeable aluminum covers as inserts. With the cover in place, the display is very resistant to any pressure applied. The hinges are strong and easily keep the display in the desired position.
The base of the unit, save for the palm rest, is made from plastic. The chassis is torsionally very rigid but the surface areas deform under pressure. Build quality could be improved: the top appears well constructed, on the sides we noticed uneven gaps. The locking mechanism for the battery is very solid and user friendly.
Most of the surfaces are non-glossy. The interchangeable aluminum cover and the palmrest are made from black anodized aluminum and feature an embossed (but subtle) honeycomb pattern. The sides are made from silver plastic. The three quick access buttons and the keyboard panel are painted glossy.
With Switch, Dell is trying to separate the Inspiron notebooks from the rest of the pack. Unfortunately, the selection of covers leaves to be desired. At this time, only a pink, a red, and a blue cover are available for the standard Inspiron 15R. Additional aluminum covers are not offered. The process of changing the cover is easy and thoroughly explained.
to top
Port selection is above average. The front houses a card reader (compatible with SD, SDHC, SDXC, MMC(+), MS (PRO), and xD). The right side is home to a Blu-ray optical drive in the front and two USB 3.0 and the Gigabit LAN jack towards the back.
The notebook is not particularly well suited for left-handers wanting to use an external mouse: the headphone- and microphone-jack, a regular USB 3.0 and one USB 3.0 that is always powered, are on the left side towards the front, followed by a HDMI port. A VGA port and the power jack are located behind the cooling fan outlet. No ports are located on the back.

*Keyboard*
The keyboard is different from the predecessor's: while the design is similar, the numeric keypad is missing. The keyboard is now the same one found on some Vostro models. A backlit keyboard, the same one the Vostro V131 features, is available as an option (40 Euro) on the top-of-the line model. Typing is a pleasure: the key travel is not too short and the feedback is solid.
Aside from the fairly big and backlit power button, the Inspiron features three shortcut buttons on the top right. The first one opens Windows Mobility Center, which provides an overview of frequently used settings. The second one opens a small window that lets the user choose a profil for the sound card (game, music, movie,..). The third key can be customized as desired.

*Touchpad*
The touchpad is adequately sized and allows for precise control. It features a definite (and easily felt) perimeter although the extreme borders don't respond that well. Multitouch is supported and works without issues. The driver properties allow for a plethora of configuration settings  so the touchpad can be customized as desired. A key combination turns the touchpad off; a little orange light glows above the touchpad when it's deactivated.
The two mouse buttons are a pleasure to use. They offer clear tactile feedback and respond well even if not pushed dead-center. 

*Display*
Dell has two display options for the Inspiron 15R SE: one is HD with 1366 x 768 pixel, the other is fullHD with 1920 x 1080 pixel. Our test systems features the FullHD-display from AU Optronics.This screen (model B156HW2) is non-glare.
At the upper left of the display we measured 300 cd/m² - a value that we don't get to see very often. Towards the right the display brightness decreases: in the right-hand middle of the screen we saw 255 cd/m² - almost 50 cd/m² less. As a result, the display brightness distribution isn't very good. 84 % is still OK though and not something that's very noticeable during daily use. The average brightness is very high - not many notebooks can reach 280 cd/m². The display brightness range doesn't change even when the Inspiron is running on battery.

    * Details of 15.6" 1080p display monitor 
Gossen Mavo-Monitor
Maximum: 302 cd/m²
Average: 278.7 cd/m²
Brightness Distribution: 84 %
Center on Battery: 293 cd/m²
Black: 0.55 cd/m²
Contrast: 533:1
ICC File (X-Rite i1Display 2)

*Distribution of brightness*
The black value, at 0.55 cd/m², is also pretty decent. Combined with the above-average brightness, this results in a contrast ratio of 533:1. Photos and movies look a lot more vivid and text is easier to read.
The display does not adequately reproduce the professional color spaces. Neither sRGB nor the even more demanding AdobeRGB are covered. We don't think this is an issue for most users, as color spaces are more important to professionals working with graphics or photographers.

*Performance*
Dell currently offers two third-generation processors from Intel: the less expensive models feature the dual-core Core i5-3210M. This processor is already quite powerful and offers about the same performance as the Sandy Bridge-based Core i7-2620M. Those needing more performance can opt for a quad-core processor. Performance-wise, the Intel Core i7-3612QM is not (like the name would imply), between the i7-3610QM and the i7-3615QM. The latter processors have a TDP or 45 watts, whereas the i7-3612QM was designed for 35 watts. This means that the i7-3612QM is not quite as powerful, but it requires less cooling and is therefore suitable for thinner and more compact notebooks. Graphics power is supplied by an AMD Radeon HD 7730M with 2 GB of RAM. InstalledRAM varies by model - 4, 6, and 8 GB are options. The hard disk drive capacity is either 750 or 1000 GB.

*System Performance*
PCMark evaluates the overall system performance. It is comprised of different test suites designed to cover as many performance areas as possible. Using the current PCMark 7, the Inspiron scores2318 points, which is identical to the Medion Akoya P7815, a system featuring the same processor, a better graphics card, but a slower hard drive.
The supposedly automatic switching between integrated graphics and AMD Radeon does unfortunately not work consistently. For quite a few games, we had to "force" the dedicated graphics card into action. Navigating the menu system to adjust these settings is still prettycumbersome, since only the last used programs are displayed and the user is forced to track down additional programs on the hard disk drive. This is one area where NVIDIA's Optimus is clearly superior.
The dedicated graphics card reached 1677 points in the latest 3DMark 11 test. This score puts it into the upper middle class.  The NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M, featured in the Medion Akoya P7815 is a bit more powerful and scored 1879 points.

*Speakers*
Dell heavily promotes the speakers in the Inspiron 15R. They are sourced from the US company Skullcandy and controlled using Waves MaxxAudio 4. The sound quality is definitely above average. Maximum volume is very high and the speakers never sound distorted. Unfortunately, there is no subwoofer in the Inspiron, so bass is severely lacking. While we can't recommend the Dell for audiophiles for that reason, for movie night or a presentation the system is perfectly usable.

*Dimensions & Weight* 
Height: 30.3mm - 34.1mm (1.19 – 1.34)
Width: 378 mm (14.88)
Depth: 252 mm (9.92)
Starting weight: 2.766 kg (6.098lbs)

[Source: notebookcheck.com]
Editing: rider

*Official Commercial* 
[YOUTUBE]yojVzSsjO6E[/YOUTUBE]

Dell India Links:
Dell Inspiron 17R Turbo
 Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo 
 Dell Inspiron 14R Turbo

Guide to overclock Radeon HD 7730M GPU: 
Caution: Do it at your own risk.

[YOUTUBE]XaTbputmSas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## har (Jun 6, 2012)

rider said:


> New Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition
> 
> New Dell Inspiron 14R Special Edition
> 
> These are the new rulers of Medium gaming/entertainment laptop segment replacing last years hp dv6-6100 series. Powered by new 3rd gen core i series intel processors and Radeon 7730M for 15.6" and GeForce GT 640M for 14" (both are same almost same in performance).



Between the two which one will you suggest ?
The gt640m benchmarks are out but the 7730m benchmarks are not. I am confused between the two. The nvidia does have a lot more technologies behind it like optimus. And its based on the Kepler series. Both cost almost the same but the 15r has a bigger screen. So which one will it be ?


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

har said:


> Between the two which one will you suggest ?
> The gt640m benchmarks are out but the 7730m benchmarks are not. I am confused between the two. The nvidia does have a lot more technologies behind it like optimus. And its based on the Kepler series. Both cost almost the same but the 15r has a bigger screen. So which one will it be ?



It's all upto you what you prefer 14" or 15.6" screen. The 7730M is expected to be as good as 640M. According to notebookcheck.com the performance should be between the DDR3-versions of Nvidias GeForce GT 650M and 640M. IMO It would be the best performance  in this budget.

HD 7730M ≥ GT 640M > HD 6770M > GT 630M ≥ GT 540M > HD 6630M


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 6, 2012)

So finally its a dream come true. Gaming laptops are set to be affordable in INDIA  !!


----------



## har (Jun 6, 2012)

But GT 640M have Optimus, PhysX, Verde Drivers, CUDA, 3D Vision, 3DTV Play and FXXA. So isnt the 14r greater value than the 15r.

I am going to use my laptop in hostel(college). I am not really sure if I want a 15" or 14". Can anyone advice which will be better for college ?


----------



## rider (Jun 6, 2012)

har said:


> But GT 640M have Optimus, PhysX, Verde Drivers, CUDA, 3D Vision, 3DTV Play and FXXA. So isnt the 14r greater value than the 15r.
> 
> I am going to use my laptop in hostel(college). I am not really sure if I want a 15" or 14". Can anyone advice which will be better for college ?



AMD Radeon has same optimus technology, 3D vision, 3DTV play, FXAA and all. 
Even apple iMac, macbook pro comes with radeon technology. Dell said 7730M is better than 640M, so 15R is better than 14R.
You can not use 3D version, unless you have 3DTV or monitor and a pair of glasses, which costs very expensive. 
There is nothing specific for college use, its all upto you what you ask your friends. 15.6" is little more bulky but bigger screen and 14" is for compact to use but small to see.



NoasArcAngel said:


> So finally its a dream come true. Gaming laptops are set to be affordable in INDIA  !!



These are not gaming laptops, these are high end entertainment laptops with medium graphics.
It was always affordable last years hp dv6 6121tx was having almost same performance and costs 53k only.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 7, 2012)

> New Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition
> 
> New Dell Inspiron 14R Special Edition
> 
> ...



Its actually 3.1 max with turbo boost technology!! its base frequency is only 2.1Ghz.(2.3Ghz for 3010QM)
At first seeing this, i thought 3612QM > 3610QM !! 

Any way this is far better purchase than my only option otherwise :7010tx/6165tx ...am lot happy that i waited ..still waiting (till July begging). 
only bad thing :y dont they give 1080p screens


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

There is FULL HD option for 15r. I think the dell website isnt fully updated.


----------



## rider (Jun 7, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Its actually 3.1 max with turbo boost technology!! its base frequency is only 2.1Ghz.(2.3Ghz for 3010QM)
> At first seeing this, i thought 3612QM > 3610QM !!
> 
> Any way this is far better purchase than my only option otherwise :7010tx/6165tx ...am lot happy that i waited ..still waiting (till July begging).
> only bad thing :y dont they give 1080p screens



The frequency is upto 3.1 Ghz and yes base frequency is 2.3Ghz 
Yes, it is far better than current dv6 models in terms of graphic performance.
6165tx is 2011 model, discontinued by hp india. It ruled in its time.


----------



## arani (Jun 7, 2012)

There is provision for both backlit keyboards and FHD screen in the 15R, but Dell said that those options aren't available yet. I hope they become available after a month or so.

The 17R is a monster, with GT650M(same as Alienware M14x) but the screen is just 2 big(17") 

The only thing dat bothers me is whether the radeon 7730m (ICC) is some scaled down version of the original radeon 7730m or not. Can anyone throw some light on this?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

*I just had chat with Dell rep, and he told that we can expect XPS IB iteration with 1080p option by this month end.
*


----------



## arani (Jun 7, 2012)

but the xps are expected to be costlier than the inspiron SE..isn't it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

arani said:


> but the xps are expected to be costlier than the inspiron SE..isn't it?



Obviously, by 5-10k.


----------



## arani (Jun 7, 2012)

I also had a chat with a Dell rep yesterday. He said that the FHD option in the 15R SE is "not yet" available. I guess inspiron will be more budget friendly than XPS.


----------



## rider (Jun 7, 2012)

Why we are forgetting these inspiron are special editions, never ever an inspiron comes with i7 and much powerful graphics. These are not even launched in US.
They just launch these special editions here and some other nations to compete Ivy bridge laptops like hp dv6-7000 series. They are still not ready to launch new the all new XPS with Ivy bridge and many other luxury features like metallic finishing, 1080p, backlit keyboard, mini sub-woofer speakers etc.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 7, 2012)

> Why we are forgetting these inspiron are special editions, never ever an inspiron comes with i7 and much powerful graphics. These are not even launched in US.
> They just launch these special editions here and some other nations to compete Ivy bridge laptops like hp dv6-7000 series. They are still not ready to launch new the all new XPS with Ivy bridge and many other luxury features like metallic finishing, 1080p, backlit keyboard, mini sub-woofer speakers etc.



so does that mean that they may discontinue these special editions once their new IB xps n all come out(which will b costlier with almost same specs??)


Are these special editions in the market yet??or is it only in the dell site(not yet on flipkart or others!!)?

Is a further wait worth it(till July beginning)??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^
1)Not really, XPS will be costlier.
2)Dell site atm.
3)Depends.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 7, 2012)

Dell/au:

PRICE : 15R FHD vs 15R HD   
Near 10k!!!!  
damn!!!

EDIT:OH there's also BRay available in it!!
I hope there comes an option with FHD but no BRay


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

The 15r special edition has a standard backlit keyboard


----------



## rider (Jun 7, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> so does that mean that they may discontinue these special editions once their new IB xps n all come out(which will b costlier with almost same specs??)
> 
> 
> Are these special editions in the market yet??or is it only in the dell site(not yet on flipkart or others!!)?
> ...



May be they can discontinue or remove the core-i7 models.
Who will buy XPS model if they are getting same tech specs in inspiron for 5-10k less. Unless they proide with GT 650M or more powerful GPU in 15.6" model.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 7, 2012)

I would have bought it already, only if it had a 1080p screen!!! 

So its better to buy this lap soon for a budget of near 60k?


----------



## arani (Jun 7, 2012)

is there really a possibility of the inspiron SE laptops being discontinued just after a month or so from being launched??? :O


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

Thats what I am afraid of !! If yes I will buy it this week. Cant let such an awesome lappy pass  Though the local shops swear by vaio and said dell will fall apart in 1 year


----------



## arani (Jun 7, 2012)

but what's the use of launching a laptop for just a month???? isnt that crazy??? :O


----------



## har (Jun 7, 2012)

Still it says special edition.
It also has skullcandy speakers. Thats awesome !!


----------



## arani (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah the specs r 2 good 2 be true..i also plan 2 buy it but it won't be so before a month as my exams r goin on...dats y i am so worried if they discontinue these laptops..fingers crossed!


----------



## rider (Jun 7, 2012)

arani said:


> but what's the use of launching a laptop for just a month???? isnt that crazy??? :O



Putting ivy bridge is require of market, see hp started selling laptop with new core-i7 310QM 2.3Ghz 2-3 months ago and there should be any model to compete that segment.
If this is permanent model so why they are selling in their own USA?? US market still selling old dell models with second gen processors, only 3rd gen comes with alienwares.
New XPS with 3rd gen processors will come in US till july and in india may be august/september, in between they will provide inspiron special editions.


----------



## arani (Jun 7, 2012)

so these laptops will remain in market till august/september right?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 7, 2012)

Had there been some dell guy / rep here in this forum ..we cld hav got some clues n help!!! 

so safe till Aug/Sep ?


----------



## arani (Jun 7, 2012)

i pray so..will chat with a dell rep tomorrow..dunno whether they r gna reveal it or not..


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 7, 2012)

I too am looking forward for xps or atleast 15R SE with backlit keyboard and full hd display. please keep us updated. it is not available in stores, only online. did any one find any reviews on 15R SE?


----------



## rider (Jun 7, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> I too am looking forward for xps or atleast 15R SE with backlit keyboard and full hd display. please keep us updated. it is not available in stores, only online. did any one find any reviews on 15R SE?



I would like to inform you that these 15R SE are coming from 1 month in singapore, they started selling 15R SE first. There is no option of 1080p screen there till yet but it can be able to customise for backlit keyboard for $20.50 SGD i.e. eual to 882.90 INR


----------



## arani (Jun 8, 2012)

@rider

do u really think Dell may discontinue these laptops so early (as in next month or so)??


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2012)

arani said:


> @rider
> 
> do u really think Dell may discontinue these laptops so early (as in next month or so)??



Absolutely, the term "special editions" implies limited stock.

Wikipedia link, read the third line


----------



## arani (Jun 8, 2012)

won't they last even for 3-4 months?? i mean, i plan 2 buy 1 early july..


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2012)

arani said:


> won't they last even for 3-4 months?? i mean, i plan 2 buy 1 early july..



yea, I think it should be available in early july, it will last a month, easily.


----------



## arani (Jun 8, 2012)

does it mean it will be available only at the dell online store??


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2012)

arani said:


> does it mean it will be available only at the dell online store??



Yea! I'm talking about dell online store.


----------



## arani (Jun 8, 2012)

I just had a chat with a dell rep. he said that these laptops are here to stay. 

p.s he also said that the gt640m will be better than the radeon 7730m. is it so?


----------



## ParaXite (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha the Special edition will only last a month, so not as many people will buy that! So I will still have the king of laptops in this price range for a long time! Muhahahahhaha


----------



## har (Jun 8, 2012)

Does radeons go well with ubuntu or Mint ?
If not the 14r with nvidia would be better for programming purposes ?

BTW why isnt the 14r special available internationally ?


----------



## prakhar (Jun 8, 2012)

i had a chat with dell rep.
he said that in 14r spl edition costing ard. rs.61000 the gpu is nvidia 650m
not 640m the site is wrongly updated....


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2012)

har said:


> Does radeons go well with ubuntu or Mint ?
> If not the 14r with nvidia would be better for programming purposes ?
> 
> BTW why isnt the 14r special available internationally ?



Special editions is not available internationally, because del is planning to launch new XPS lineup within a month or so.



arani said:


> I just had a chat with a dell rep. he said that these laptops are here to stay.
> 
> p.s he also said that the gt640m will be better than the radeon 7730m. is it so?



Some dell representatives are saying HD 7730M is better than nvidia GT 640M. 
BTW I don't believe these representatives, they don't know much.
It's better to judge yourself, wait for the benchmarks and review of HD 7730M.
Review will come on this page

Keep in mind bigger screen in laptops implies better, but less compact.


----------



## har (Jun 8, 2012)

It seems the palm rest area of the inspiron 15r special gets really hot after 3 hours of diablo 3 at max settings with CM notepal Infinite cooling pad.


----------



## arani (Jun 8, 2012)

*@rider*

when will the benchmarks for radeon 7730M come out?


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2012)

arani said:


> *@rider*
> 
> when will the benchmarks for radeon 7730M come out?



in couple of weeks or so.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

i today visited dell showroom in nehru place and the guy told me that these are definitely "special editions" and soon new XPS will release, though he was'nt sure if these will be discontinued..
Also, he suggested me a configuration @ Rs. 63724-
I7 3rd gen 3.1ghz (turbo boosted), 4GB ram, 1TB HDD, AMD 7730 2gb, w7prem. , 2yr. full physical warranty (even on battery and liquid damage).
The main concern for me was that he told me there's no numpad in 15.6" versions also, which really bothers me..
And he said that dell are'nt going to launch FHD in these before next month, and there's no backlit keyboard.. 

Will these be as 'reliable' as 6165tx??


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

See, 6165tx was ruler of its times. Now Ivy bridge processors are launched they are much less power consuming and better performer than old models.
If your main priority is gaming, full keyboard and reliablity get old 6165tx from saholic.com

If editing and full keyboard get 7010tx.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> See, 6165tx was ruler of its times. Now Ivy bridge processors are launched they are much less power consuming and better performer than old models.
> If your main priority is gaming, full keyboard and reliablity get old 6165tx from saholic.com
> 
> If editing and full keyboard get 7010tx.



yes, i saw that site, it's only availabe on 2-3 sites, rest show out of stock..
but, today a HP guy told me that you should not buy online, as this model is discontinued, and you can't be sure that saholic are selling you from the indian stock, or the imported one, he said that there'll be no warranty for the imported one, even the bill won't be valid...


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, i saw that site, it's only availabe on 2-3 sites, rest show out of stock..
> but, today a HP guy told me that you should not buy online, as this model is discontinued, and you can't be sure that saholic are selling you from the indian stock, or the imported one, he said that there'll be no warranty for the imported one, even the bill won't be valid...



6165tx is model for indian market and saholic.com is a very reliable website (by spice mobiles), they will provide you warranty and all. Call them and ask about the details. 
hp guys wants to sale their product from their shops thats why they make stories.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> 6165tx is model for indian market and saholic.com is a very reliable website (by spice mobiles), they will provide you warranty and all. Call them and ask about the details.
> hp guys wants to sale their product from their shops thats why they make stories.



yes, that's true, but now 6165tx is discontinued, and new dell is no less than that in configuration..
I'm just worried about the reliability, which 6165tx showed to the users, is inspiron really that durable???
Will i be able to game 8-9hrs. on this, as 6165tx users have...


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, that's true, but now 6165tx is discontinued, and new dell is no less than that in configuration..
> I'm just worried about the reliability, which 6165tx showed to the users, is inspiron really that durable???
> Will i be able to game 8-9hrs. on this, as 6165tx users have...



You should better ask inspiron owner. 
One owner said above:


har said:


> It seems the palm rest area of the inspiron 15r special gets really hot after 3 hours of diablo 3 at max settings with CM notepal Infinite cooling pad.



My friends who bought Dell XPS 15 suffered a lot, one's HDD got crashed, one get a flipping issue with its screen, eventually fan gets stopped running etc.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> You should better ask inspiron owner.
> One said above:
> 
> 
> My friends who bought Dell XPS 15 suffered a lot, one's HDD got crashed, one get a flipping issue with its screen, eventually fan gets stopped running etc.



ouch  , that's not really a good news...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

ratul said:


> Will i be able to game 8-9hrs.



Get a desktop for god's sake.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Get a desktop for god's sake.



can't, i have a desktop @ home, but i'm a college student, who needs mobility, but at the same time don't want to sacrifice performance gaming..


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

I sometimes play for 8-10 hours games and keep on my laptop for 7-10 days non-stop. 
No problem faced from 7 months yet, only the battery get little old getting 2hrs 30min.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> I sometimes play for 8-10 hours games and keep on my laptop for 7-10 days non-stop.
> No problem faced from 7 months yet, only the battery get little old getting 2hrs 30min.



yeah, u have the lucky 6165tx, let's wait for more reviews for this model, hope it soon gets FHD support, as my exams are over now, need it asap..


----------



## har (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> You should better ask inspiron owner.
> One owner said above:



No I dont own one. I saw this on a malaysian ownership forum. Just wanted to warn everyone if there was such a problem.


----------



## arani (Jun 9, 2012)

for those who r still interested in 6165tx, it is once again available at flipkart.com

Hp dv6-6165tx


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

arani said:


> for those who r still interested in 6165tx, it is once again available at flipkart.com
> 
> Hp dv6-6165tx



Don't do advt. of flipkart, they are bloody lairs. I first purchased 6165tx for 54k from them. I provide them my money and address and all but they didn't send even after 10 days. They refunded my money for no reason.
Saholic.com is much reliable and providing for less.


----------



## arani (Jun 9, 2012)

dell are saying that as the laptops are a very new model, they are available online only..they maybe available in stores after a month or so. and the 61k variant of the 14R SE has GT 640M and not GT 650M.there is no mistake in their site.


----------



## har (Jun 9, 2012)

Seems the radeon on the 15r hasnt got drivers yet so blue screen of deaths seems to be common 
*forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1911466
Check out posts from the middle part onwards.

14r with nvidia gt640m i guess would be better guessing drivers are available 

3d mark 11 scores of 15r with radeon 7730m
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor,Dell Inc. 0PXH02 score: P1695 3DMarks
=1695

gt640m=1731
Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## arani (Jun 9, 2012)

the problem with 14R is that it has only one i7 variant, that 2 priced at 61k


----------



## har (Jun 9, 2012)

I am looking at only i5 so that doesnt matter.
The new inspirons seems to be having frequent BSOD. And its scaring me to death
Maybe I should just buy a vaio


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

har said:


> I am looking at only i5 so that doesnt matter.
> The new inspirons seems to be having frequent BSOD. And its scaring me to death
> Maybe I should just buy a vaio



Vaio is good but don't expect to play new games like max payne 3 on it. And don't judge anything by a single comment by someone. 
BSOD is the error of windows not the laptop.


----------



## arani (Jun 9, 2012)

is this BSOD problem featuring in the SE laptops or ordinary inspirons?

@rider

i second u on dat..


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

arani said:


> the problem with 14R is that it has only one i7 variant, that 2 priced at 61k



Why you are sad, the price is totally worth it. See other brands like hp selling 7040tx model with worse graphic card at more price.

if you can carry 17" buy Inspiron 17R special edition powered by 3rd gen core i5 and GT 650M at the same price its totally VFM product.


----------



## arani (Jun 9, 2012)

i m sad cz its above my max budget..would there be much difference btwn i5 and i7?


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

arani said:


> i m sad cz its above my max budget..would there be much difference btwn i5 and i7?



both are good processor and it doesn't affect much in gaming though. Purchasing core-i7 will be future proof for 3-4 years. BSOD is the windows error no company is responsible for that error. Link

What is your budget?


----------



## har (Jun 9, 2012)

The BSOD is common on both gt640m 14r and 7730m 15r. Both have not received drivers from nvidia and amd. They are bleeding edge gpu's .I guess it will take some time for them to arrive.

15r se is cheaper and makes more sense but my mind keeps jumping back to 14r se because of better gt640m and lower weight. I am still very comfortable on my 10" netbook


----------



## arani (Jun 9, 2012)

@rider

my budget is 55k max..which inspiron is the best VFM 4 me?


----------



## har (Jun 9, 2012)

I guess 15r special with i7. Add some RAM too.
If you want more portability and slightly better gaming go for 14r se.

BTW.the resolution is very low. So I guess 14r se will be better than 15r se because of more pixels per inch.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> both are good processor and it doesn't affect much in gaming though. Purchasing core-i7 will be future proof for 3-4 years. BSOD is the windows error no company is responsible for that error. Link



BSOD is also caused due hardware problems.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

> @rider
> 
> my budget is 55k max..which inspiron is the best VFM 4 me?


If I was in your place I buy this one Dell Inspiron 15R SE
It will cost you 52.5k included VAT + 4 GB Kingston RAM of 1.5k
Total 54k

Purchasing a 15.6" is mainstream and there is not much difference in pixel density both are almost 100 PPI. In the world of gaming bigger screen implies better.



dashing.sujay said:


> BSOD is also caused due hardware problems.



Its very rare, generally because of RAM. I never faced in my dv6, thank god!
And It will be okay when graphic drivers will hit on the website.


----------



## arani (Jun 9, 2012)

@rider

what is ICC?


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

arani said:


> @rider
> 
> what is ICC?



International Cricket Council  
jokes apart, I don't know what does ICC mean in dell website ask them on toll free number.


----------



## arani (Jun 9, 2012)

hmm..i only hope that its not some scaled down version of the original


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 9, 2012)

har said:


> Between the two which one will you suggest ?
> The gt640m benchmarks are out but the 7730m benchmarks are not. I am confused between the two. The nvidia does have a lot more technologies behind it like optimus. And its based on the Kepler series. Both cost almost the same but the 15r has a bigger screen. So which one will it be ?



ATI has implemented its Enduro technology in 7 Series Mobility Radeon chips.
And, as far as I know, Enduro is somehow better than Optimus as Enduro automatically lists all games present while Optimus only lists NVidia approved ones.


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> If I was in your place I buy this one Dell Inspiron 15R SE
> It will cost you 52.5k included VAT + 4 GB Kingston RAM of 1.5k
> Total 54k
> 
> ...



Oh yes!!! I have faced - that too because RAM was displaced slightly from its slot ... By the way, I am getting the Inspiron 15R 5520(The new Inspiron 15-Non Special Edition). This one is 43K and still having 7670 and Ivy Bridge and that too with a free Mouse and Microphone.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

ALIEN'D said:


> Oh yes!!! I have faced - that too because RAM was displaced slightly from its slot ... By the way, I am getting the Inspiron 15R 5520(The new Inspiron 15-Non Special Edition). This one is 43K and still having 7670 and Ivy Bridge and that too with a free Mouse and Microphone.



It's a good model with HD 7670M, that is better than GT 630M.
Good deal for your budget.. grab it!


----------



## arani (Jun 9, 2012)

will the prices lower once these laptops hit the stores??


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 9, 2012)

arani said:


> will the prices lower once these laptops hit the stores??



Nope ... They will be more cheap online as in stores,but you will surely get introductory offers and price will only come low when its going old ...


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

arani said:


> will the prices lower once these laptops hit the stores??



No, online price would remain same. BTW what's ur age arani?


----------



## arani (Jun 9, 2012)

i am 21..why do u ask?

p.s i meant once the laptop r available in the stores, will the store price be lesser than the online price?

and how old r u?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 9, 2012)

*This Will Be The Seond Best Thread Here After The Dv6 series one..*

Well, i like the 15r version more bcoz the screen is more the gpu..Kinda its obviously more good than the 14r u see.
I dont see 14r winning it in any way..


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

if i buy 15r now, and later the fhd becomes available, will i be able to upgrade the screen @ that time???
and does this model has something for cooling, like "HP CoolSense" in 6165tx..?


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 9, 2012)

Nope - But Ivy Bridge helps it to remain cool - and you won't be able to upgrade to FHD.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

ALIEN'D said:


> Nope - But Ivy Bridge helps it to remain cool - and you won't be able to upgrade to FHD.



oh.. 	
i am just waiting for the fhd, but need it soon, was just worried that though IB are colder, will they be able to maintain 75-85C temps while gaming for 4-5hrs..


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 9, 2012)

Until you play something as Crysis 2, or something like MW3 for hours, you don't need to worry at all.


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

ALIEN'D said:


> Nope - But Ivy Bridge helps it to remain cool - and you won't be able to upgrade to FHD.



3612QM consumes less power than 2670QM but it doesn't mean it will remain cool all the time. There is HD 7730M which produces heat too.
My laptop 6165tx get maximum 85*C in intense gaming.



ratul said:


> if i buy 15r now, and later the fhd becomes available, will i be able to upgrade the screen @ that time???
> and does this model has something for cooling, like "HP CoolSense" in 6165tx..?



No you can upgrade to full HD after buying, I don't think dell will offer full HD in inspiron. Full HD is not even available in singapore where special editions launched first.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> 3612QM consumes less power than 2670QM but it doesn't mean it will remain cool all the time. There is HD 7730M which produces heat too.
> My laptop 6165tx get maximum 85*C in intense gaming.
> 
> 
> ...



But the site says that they are going to offer 1080p in inspiron 15r SE..

And in Singapore, UK and every other country 1080p is availabe in inspiron 15r SE-

Singapore

Australia

Malaysia

UK

Belgium

just see the display column, everyone says 1080p..


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

oh! sorry i checked the non-special editions.

I checked in singapore website they are providing all 15.6" special editions with 1080p not a single model has 720p screen.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> oh! sorry i checked the non-special editions.
> 
> I checked in singapore website they are providing all 15.6" special editions with 1080p not a single model has 720p screen.



so now, any idea when could dell launch this here???


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

these SE singpore models don't even have core-i5 options they all look like XPS 15 replacement. 
I don't know full hd versions would be come in india. Ask dell india about that.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2012)

rider said:


> these SE singpore models don't even have core-i5 options they all look like XPS 15 replacement.
> I don't know full hd versions would be come in india. Ask dell india about that.



As i said before, i visited dell showroom, and the guy had no idea about it, just said maybe at the end of the month...
All help can now be expected from customer support, which won't be available till monday..


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2012)

ratul said:


> As i said before, i visited dell showroom, and the guy had no idea about it, just said maybe at the end of the month...
> All help can now be expected from customer support, which won't be available till monday..



Wait for it!


----------



## coolnikhil (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guyz...
how is inspiron 14R.?
i am planning to get it for my dad for his busy acc. software and will use it for a lil bit of gaming.?
and is it gonna available in any stores like croma or nehru place or only online dell store.?


----------



## sisley (Jun 10, 2012)

rider said:


> You should better ask inspiron owner.
> One owner said above:
> 
> 
> My friends who bought Dell XPS 15 suffered a lot, one's HDD got crashed, one get a flipping issue with its screen, eventually fan gets stopped running etc.



rider i completely agree with u regarding xps problems

let me share my story with u.....i went to dell exclusive store in gurgaon and ordered XPS L502X base model on 25th may(friday) and got my EDD as 14th june.......then on 28th may(monday) i got call from senior sales dell executive saying that ur order is gonna be cancelled as their factory near chennai is not manufacturing XPS laptops due to unavailability of some end-of-life parts of XPS laptop........To my question of why these parts r not available she said that due to above mentioned problems like HDD crash, fan noise etc. they r switching to INSPIRON special editions with 3rd generation processors having less noise and heat........so my order got cancelled very late on 4th june(friday).....now i have ordered V540451IN8 model of Inspiron 15R Special Edition 7520 yesterday.However the problems were

For 15r
there is no Full HD screen and 750GB (7200 RPM) HDD

For 17r
no i7 yet

Asked sales manager abt these upgrades...Thr is only 1366x768 screen and 1 tb 5400 hd.....but i couldnt compromise on i7 processor so i went ahead with 15r not 17r

Anyway hoping for fast delivery as he said that i will get this laptop in only 7 working days(next week) as i have ordered from dell retail store not online.........this is my first purchase from dell so i dont know abt delivery time....may be some of u guys here can tell?


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2012)

coolnikhil said:


> Hey guyz...
> how is inspiron 14R.?
> i am planning to get it for my dad for his busy acc. software and will use it for a lil bit of gaming.?
> and is it gonna available in any stores like croma or nehru place or only online dell store.?



the new inspiron special edition laptops is very nice for gaming point of view.
Its better to buy it online from dell india website, store generally sell little more expensive but give you some accessories as gift.


----------



## arani (Jun 10, 2012)

^^
*@coolnikhil*

the new inspiron series (both special and non-special editions) are only available online as of now, as they are very new models. they may be available in stores after a month or so(according to dell rep)

the 14R is a very good choice if u r into light gaming. it comes with 3rd gen ci5 processors so performance will be top notch. if ur budget is 45k or below, grab it!

however if u r into medium-heavy gaming, go for the inspiron special edition which will cost 6-6.5k more


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 10, 2012)

sisley said:


> rider i completely agree with u regarding xps problems
> 
> let me share my story with u.....i went to dell exclusive store in gurgaon and ordered XPS L502X base model on 25th may(friday) and got my EDD as 14th june.......then on 28th may(monday) i got call from senior sales dell executive saying that ur order is gonna be cancelled as their factory near chennai is not manufacturing XPS laptops due to unavailability of some end-of-life parts of XPS laptop........*To my question of why these parts r not available she said that due to above mentioned problems like HDD crash, fan noise etc. they r switching to INSPIRON special editions with 3rd generation processors having less noise and heat*........so my order got cancelled very late on 4th june(friday).....now i have ordered V540451IN8 model of Inspiron 15R Special Edition 7520 yesterday.However the problems were
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing sisley...
so dell guys them self are saying inspiron series will b less troublesome compared to xps!!but some here in forum are saying IVB proccies are more heat generating!!?...*you can confirm o this once u get it delivered.* 

Probably i will be buying the same too.(no FHD sucks!!!true)


----------



## sisley (Jun 10, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Thanks for sharing sisley...
> so dell guys them self are saying inspiron series will b less troublesome compared to xps!!but some here in forum are saying IVB proccies are more heat generating!!?...*you can confirm o this once u get it delivered.*
> 
> Probably i will be buying the same too.(no FHD sucks!!!true)



though i cannt say for sure there will be very less heat generation especially while playing games until it gets delivered but my frnd in uk got it and is using it... according to him comparing it with xps fan noise and heat is very low in this model....he told me thr is no heating of base or casing as he is using it for hrs on his laps sitting in his bedroom though he is using is mainly for photoshop,programming etc. not for games.......xps used to make noise sometimes even when idle

though i m getting it mainly for games like maxpayne 3 , cod etc...lets see how it performs...waiting eagerly for its delivery


----------



## arani (Jun 10, 2012)

@sisley

do provide us a review after u buy ur laptop.. a full hands-on review is very much needed.


----------



## sisley (Jun 10, 2012)

arani said:


> @sisley
> 
> do provide us a review after u buy ur laptop.. a full hands-on review is very much needed.



definitely......dont worry.....As i m gonna test this laptop by playing high-end graphic games(i m downloading them right now and got unlmtd broadband plan for them only ), my review will be mostly performance oriented and less on aesthetics......praying for its delivery next week though i bit anxious abt it since it is new product line for dell india and dont know how much time will it take to get manufactured in their chennai factory......showing "work in progress" status now....fingers crossed


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Thanks for sharing sisley...
> so dell guys them self are saying inspiron series will b less troublesome compared to xps!!but some here in forum are saying IVB proccies are more heat generating!!?...*you can confirm o this once u get it delivered.*
> 
> Probably i will be buying the same too.(no FHD sucks!!!true)



no, who said ivy bridge is more in heating?  these special editions have max 35W consuming processors unlike old 45W.

non-full HD is okay, its an average screen it doesn't suck for general use. There are many thing apart resolution like LED panel which affect in quality. full hd in 15.6" actually makes icons and texts small in windows but it can be corrected by lowering. One sony centre's salesman was telling me about this issue. 
I think perfect resolution should be 1600X900 for 15.6" entertainment laptops.

Also graphics like HD 7730M are not made to play games in 1080p in high settings.



sisley said:


> rider i completely agree with u regarding xps problems
> 
> let me share my story with u.....i went to dell exclusive store in gurgaon and ordered XPS L502X base model on 25th may(friday) and got my EDD as 14th june.......then on 28th may(monday) i got call from senior sales dell executive saying that ur order is gonna be cancelled as their factory near chennai is not manufacturing XPS laptops due to unavailability of some end-of-life parts of XPS laptop........To my question of why these parts r not available she said that due to above mentioned problems like HDD crash, fan noise etc. they r switching to INSPIRON special editions with 3rd generation processors having less noise and heat........so my order got cancelled very late on 4th june(friday).....now i have ordered V540451IN8 model of Inspiron 15R Special Edition 7520 yesterday.However the problems were
> 
> ...



I'm telling about some bitter truth about dell laptops in india, many of people will not believe me and argue with me so all please read and digest, don't argue.

First of all dell laptops that we buy from dell india are of the shittiest quality in comparison to US made dell laptops. Dell india is using just their name and models for selling. They started the system of total coverage warranty included in the price of laptop. Hence, they assemble laptops with worse quality of raw materials. Their formula is first the person buy the dell laptop and then he has has to face problems so he call them to correct or replace and feel good that it has been corrected for free. LOL
People pay for extension of warranty. I also listen that those parts that are come for replacement are worse in quality or fixed and packed of broken one.
The laptops which assembles in factories of china (all laptops are made in china for indian market) are much better than those in india, the customization thing makes worse condition of laptop here. Customization happen in india they just do assembling that comes out worse, god knows how they do what they use.
Thats why they took long to time to book and deliver.
All companies like apple, hp, lenovo, laptops are totally manufactured in china, packed and imported to us. 
What do you think all hp, apple etc are idiots that they don't provide customization in india.
US is different all companies provide customization vaio, hp, apple and all cause they manufacture in their own country.
I'm saying on behalf of my friend who has xps 15 faced 1080p screen problem.
Thank you!


----------



## ratul (Jun 10, 2012)

rider said:


> no, who said ivy bridge is more in heating?  these special editions have max 35W consuming processors unlike old 45W.
> 
> non-full HD is okay, its an average screen it doesn't suck for general use. There are many thing apart resolution like LED panel which affect in quality. full hd in 15.6" actually makes icons and texts small in windows but it can be corrected by lowering. One sony centre's salesman was telling me about this issue.
> I think perfect resolution should be 1600X900 for 15.6" entertainment laptops.
> ...



The same thing i read on some other forum also about a year ago...
It's true that dell uses worst of their parts in indian models, and you confirmed it again...


----------



## arani (Jun 10, 2012)

at this price range, every laptops will have some pros and some cons.. u can't expect a mid-range laptop to be good in every aspect.


----------



## rider (Jun 10, 2012)

arani said:


> at this price range, every laptops will have some pros and some cons.. u can't expect a mid-range laptop to be good in every aspect.



Everything in this world has pros and cons. Some has more, some has less.
- rider


----------



## arani (Jun 10, 2012)

touche!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2012)

rider said:


> US is different all companies provide customization vaio, hp, apple and all cause they manufacture in their own country.



Not really, 99% parts are manufactured in china.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 10, 2012)

bloody hell, im fed up of that 1366x768 resolution, now i think companies should switch to 1600x900 for 15.6 inch screen laptops


----------



## arani (Jun 10, 2012)

dats ryt at least they should provide the option to upgrade to 900p..


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't ya think that you would need atleast a 17 inches ? It would be absolute hell to imagine the size of icons and other small text and whatsoever.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 11, 2012)

^^^ do you know SONY's CB35 has 1080p resolution in 15.6 inch screen, and there are many, don't know about icons, but quality of pictures would become crisp


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 11, 2012)

ALIEN'D said:


> Don't ya think that you would need atleast a 17 inches ? It would be absolute hell to imagine the size of icons and other small text and whatsoever.



Google DPI.


----------



## rider (Jun 11, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Not really, 99% parts are manufactured in china.



So, why indian versions of laptops looks cheap when you compare with same model manufactured in US.


----------



## ratul (Jun 11, 2012)

Had a chat with DELL representative just now, and she said that FHD display in 15R Special Edition could come in *few months*.. 
Though she has'nt got any precise idea about that, but seeing her response, i am not expecting FHD soon enough..


----------



## Theodre (Jun 11, 2012)

Its just released for a month?? Cool specs i must say! But i think more to dell inspiron 14z ultrabook!!  #3rd gen core processors, 14-inch display and 7-8hrs of battery  But now its not showing in dell's india's official website!  I think its not released yet  Shown in US site though


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Its just released for a month?? Cool specs i must say! But i think more to dell inspiron 14z ultrabook!!  #3rd gen core processors, 14-inch display and 7-8hrs of battery  But now its not showing in dell's india's official website!  I think its not released yet  Shown in US site though



you can check other brands. HP recently launched an economic ultrabook  with 3rd gen processors, check it out.

LINK


----------



## ratul (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> It's all upto you what you prefer 14" or 15.6" screen. The 7730M is expected to be as good as 640M. According to notebookcheck.com the performance should be between the DDR3-versions of Nvidias GeForce GT 650M and 640M. IMO It would be the best performance  in this budget.
> 
> HD 7730M ≥ GT 640M > HD 6770M > GT 630M ≥ GT 540M > HD 6630M



I had almost made my mind to buy 15r special edition today, but, i saw that game-debate.com was stating earlier 7730m as GDDR5, now they have corrected it to GDDR3..
*7730m GDDR3
6770m GDDR5*​
So, is it that 7730m still cannot beat 6770m in terms of performance, Memory bandwidth is almost double in 6770m.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

memory bandwidth doesn't matter much in gaming performance for the resolution of 1366X768. It's all marketing gimmick, even 1GB is enough for a 15" laptop. The main things are memory speed frequency, pipelines and clocking speed which is better in 7730M.
So, 7730M beat 6770M anyday.
My chart is correct:
HD 7730M ≥ GT 640M > HD 6770M > GT 630M ≥ GT 540M > HD 6630M


----------



## ratul (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> memory bandwidth doesn't matter much in gaming performance for the resolution of 1366X768. It's all marketing gimmick, even 1GB is enough for a 15" laptop. The main things are memory speed frequency, pipelines and clocking speed which is better in 7730M.
> So, 7730M beat 6770M anyday.
> My chart is correct:
> HD 7730M ≥ GT 640M > HD 6770M > GT 630M ≥ GT 540M > HD 6630M



ok, i really was worried for a while..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2012)

1GB/2GB = VRAM (Video RAM) not "memory bandwidth".

Instead, memory width = in terms of bits, 128 bit, 192 bit, etc.

And DDR3 is much slow than DDR5. Without hands on experience you can't say it 7730M will beat 6770M fully. Benchmarks are still not out. DDR5 does matters.


----------



## ratul (Jun 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1GB/2GB = VRAM (Video RAM) not "memory bandwidth".
> 
> Instead, memory width = in terms of bits, 128 bit, 192 bit, etc.
> 
> And DDR3 is much slow than DDR5. Without hands on experience you can't say it 7730M will beat 6770M fully. Benchmarks are still not out. DDR5 does matters.



no, VRAM is different from memory bandwidth, if you see the above sites.
*Memory bandwidth for 7730m: 28.8GB/sec (GDDR3)
Memory bandwidth for 6770m: 51.2GB/sec (GDDR5)*


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2012)

^Did I say something different?


----------



## ratul (Jun 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Did I say something different?



no... 
but, i feel that when real benchmarks are out, 6770m will win against 7730m.
First one can be found here: DELL 15R SE User Reviews

One of the user have posted 3dMark06 result (around 9600), which i think is lower than 6770m's (around 10234.9)..


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

i dont think 6770 will able to beat  7370.
also, i dont think 7370 will beat 6770.
But, accordint to NBCHECK 7370 wins


----------



## ratul (Jun 12, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> *i dont think 6770 will able to beat  7370.
> also, i dont think 7370 will beat 6770.	 ?????????????  *
> But, accordint to NBCHECK 7370 wins



yeah, but i think NBCHECK has just put it below 640m due to some other reasons, there is still no single benchmark for 7730m on NBCHECK itself to prove it's equality to 640m??
Even the Core speed & Shader speed of 7730m is lower than 6770m.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, true..


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

GT640m is better than 7730m. Its a fact that has been accepted in many international forums. GT640m is BETTER It also scores around 10500 in 3DMARK06. Thats why I am going for inspiron 14r special edition !!


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello? Notebookcheck clearly positions 7730 same as 640M and benchmarks don't tell the real story. Real world tests are the one which matter.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 12, 2012)

Guys i changed my mind and is in love with the inspiron 14R  Cool thing

-> The 14R with Core i5+8gb SDRam+500gb SATA HDD+ win7 = 55503k

-> With the reviews being good ( awesome  )

-> Battery backup 7Hrs (so many sites is saying ) 

This is the deal of a lifetime  

Is it sure the price is for only one month???

My net is real slow due to complaints, I lost the link too 
Can anyone google m11xR3 v/s  Inspiron 14R SE video and tell whats it about?? I saw it on a site and don't remember that too


----------



## arani (Jun 12, 2012)

i don't think we would feel any difference while gaming..both the cards are expected to deliver almost equally..


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Notebookscheck hasnt benchmarked the 7730m.
If you look at the ranking, gt640m stands at the top of midtier card with 7730m at second place. Hence gt640m>7730m
The difference is negligible for sure !!
But gt640m scores 1000 more than 7730m in 3DMARK06.
And I prefer nvidia to ATI any day.


----------



## arani (Jun 12, 2012)

but 15R has a bigger screen..bigger is better!


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

1366*768 in a 15.6" is crap 
Its better on 14.1"

And you get better graphics card+2.36 kg is pretty light.
I definitely recommend 14" for college as in my case !!


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

ratul said:


> no...
> but, i feel that when real benchmarks are out, 6770m will win against 7730m.
> First one can be found here: DELL 15R SE User Reviews
> 
> One of the user have posted 3dMark06 result (around 9600), which i think is lower than 6770m's (around 10234.9)..



LOL, 6770M is one year older model, 7730M is a newer model which almost same in inside except VRAM.
And I used the sign greater than or equal to because nobody is sure which one is better GT 640M or HD 7730M.

Here is the list:
*img801.imageshack.us/img801/4456/bedds.jpg

So, kindly keep old models in a side they are not better than new ones (GT 640M and HD 7730M) whether they both are of GDDR3 memory.



har said:


> Notebookscheck hasnt benchmarked the 7730m.
> If you look at the ranking, gt640m stands at the top of midtier card with 7730m at second place. Hence gt640m>7730m
> The difference is negligible for sure !!
> But gt640m scores 1000 more than 7730m in 3DMARK06.
> And I prefer nvidia to ATI any day.



Tell me why u hate ATI so much? Are you nvidia fanboy?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




har said:


> Notebookscheck hasnt benchmarked the 7730m.
> If you look at the ranking, gt640m stands at the top of midtier card with 7730m at second place. Hence gt640m>7730m
> The difference is negligible for sure !!
> But gt640m scores 1000 more than 7730m in 3DMARK06.
> And I prefer nvidia to ATI any day.



Keep in mind sometimes some graphic cards are only good in becnchmarks, the main thing is how much frames per second (FPS) you will get in gaming.
The movies we watch in vlc player are of generally 23fps and in gaming 25+ is must to play games smoothly. So, wait for the nbcheck reviews with fps.

I updated my chart:
Gt 640m ≥ hd 7730m > hd 6770m > hd 7670m > Gt 630m ≥ Gt 540m > hd 6630m


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Geez cant noone give his opinion without someone calling him a fanboy ? 

For me nvidia>ati. Why ?

1) Nvidia drivers are much better for ubuntu. And I use ubuntu a lot and so nvidia is my choice. Linux support much better for nvidia.

2) Games support nvidia slightly better . Yeah this might be stupid but game companies were always kinda partial to nvidia and I always found Nvidia drivers better than AtI.

3) FXAA of NVidia is just awesome. Period.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> 1366*768 in a 15.6" is crap
> Its better on 14.1"
> 
> And you get better graphics card+2.36 kg is pretty light.
> I definitely recommend 14" for college as in my case !!



Nothing crap, both are good having almost same PPI.
15.6" has 100 PPI
14.1" has 111 PPI

And in real word 11 more will not affect much. I know many 14" buyers who regret after choosing small laptop with such a high conf. See bigger laptop implies better cooling facility and mainstream use.
Its upto you If you can't handle 2.8kg laptop go with lighter 14" which is 2.4kg.



har said:


> Geez cant noone give his opinion without someone calling him a fanboy ?
> 
> For me nvidia>ati. Why ?
> 
> ...



I am not saying u r a fanboy, read again i was asking you. 
FXAA & MLAA can be supported from 6 series Radeon as well. I don't think there is much difference in drivers of AMD.
Both are good companies.. if you love to use linux go with nvidia. BTW These graphics are strong enough to run games on windows not by using any 3rd party soft to run on linux, its an old funda to run games better in a poor laptop.


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah I use linux. Love open source and just ordered Wesley Chuns Core Python Programming(currently using pdf version )

So I am tilting towards NVidia.
15r will be better for most people.
Games....well I play but not much. Just play RTS and RPG. Maybe I will be better off with the 1080p of Vaio CB45 and enjoy the extra coding space


----------



## arani (Jun 12, 2012)

and the battle between nvidia(har) and amd(rider) goes to.................



rider!!!


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

arani said:


> and the battle between nvidia(har) and amd(rider) goes to.................
> 
> 
> 
> rider!!!



LOL, I'm not AMD fan, I've used both companies nvidia and AMD. I support only VFM products and performance.
And please shut up! there is no battle.
He has right what he like, I'm not forcing him.


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol what battle ?? 

I didnt even battle !! You dont want me battling


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> Yeah I use linux. Love open source and just ordered Wesley Chuns Core Python Programming(currently using pdf version )
> 
> So I am tilting towards NVidia.
> 15r will be better for most people.
> Games....well I play but not much. Just play RTS and RPG. Maybe I will be better off with the 1080p of Vaio CB45 and enjoy the extra coding space



If you are not in gaming so much, get CB45 it has 1080p display perfect for non-gamers in this price range. Ask @dashing sujay he has one.


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

@rider--And apple is not the best company in the world  They make extremely overpriced products.Period.
They dont care for gaming and so that doesnt matter anyway !!

From my experience nvidia is better thats all. I never said that AMD is worse. NEVER !!
Of 7730m and gt640m, GT640m is better. Thats all I am saying.


----------



## arani (Jun 12, 2012)

dats true..its the performance that matters..brand comes 2nd..but 15R beats the 14R hands down in VFM..


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

I am looking at new Sony E series with 6770m. It has a 1600*900 screen. CB45 is out of stock in my town  Production stopped.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

arani said:


> dats true..its the performance that matters..brand comes 2nd..but 15R beats the 14R hands down in VFM..



Everyone has particular opinion, priority and uses. If you ur main priority is gaming 15R is for you. Stop trolling by calling BATTLE in this thread.


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

arani said:


> dats true..its the performance that matters..brand comes 2nd..but 15R beats the 14R hands down in VFM..



15r has bigger screen but lower performance.
7730-9500 3DMARK06
gt640m-10500 3DMARK06

I would say 14r is better value


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> I am looking at new Sony E series with 6770m. It has a 1600*900 screen. CB45 is out of stock in my town  Production stopped.



Can you tell me the model number?


----------



## arani (Jun 12, 2012)

is the new sony E series released yet?


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> 15r has bigger screen but lower performance.
> 7730-9500 3DMARK06
> gt640m-10500 3DMARK06
> 
> I would say 14r is better value



Can you give me the link where you saw these benchmarks?


----------



## arani (Jun 12, 2012)

@ rider

he he..no harm no foul ryt?


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Sony Vaio SVE14A15FNB,Corei5, 4 GB, 640GB, 1GB Graphics, Windows 7 Home Premium | eBay

Sony Vaio SVE14A15FNB

My bad...itz 2nd gen 

Yeah new E series was released along with T series. Not sure of new S series.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

arani said:


> @ rider
> 
> he he..no harm no foul ryt?



Alrigh, alright leave it!



har said:


> Sony Vaio SVE14A15FNB,Corei5, 4 GB, 640GB, 1GB Graphics, Windows 7 Home Premium | eBay
> 
> Sony Vaio SVE14A15FNB
> 
> ...



You can get better conf for 7-8k less in Inspiron 15R (non-SE).
It has same 7670M but 3rd gen core-i5 processor and 1TB HDD but in the end normal HD display. 

LINK


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Can you give me the link where you saw these benchmarks?




10500 was quoted by someone who has 14r se in a malaysian forum. I think notebook check shows 10200 for gt640m.

9400 was quoted by a 15r se in dell indias 15r se user opinions. In the same malaysian forum many others confirmed scores of 9400-9500. I will find you the links. I didnt bookmark them.



rider said:


> Alrigh, alright leave it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I know. Just went behind itz looks for a moment. Back to 14r se 

What is the price of dells 2 years extended warranty ??


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> 10500 was quoted by someone who has 14r se in a malaysian forum. I think notebook check shows 10200 for gt640m.
> 
> 9400 was quoted by a 15r se in dell indias 15r se user opinions. In the same malaysian forum many others confirmed scores of 9400-9500. I will find you the links. I didnt bookmark them.
> 
> ...



I won't trust any user comment untill full review come in notebookcheck.com
Sometimes graphics are only good in benchmarks but lower in gaming fps.

Check nbcheck chart:
Gt 640m ≥ hd 7730m > hd 6770m > hd 7670m > Gt 630m ≥ Gt 540m > hd 6630m


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

refer this link
Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M3 review -- Engadget

Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M3 (1.7GHz Intel Core i7 2637M, Intel HD 3000 / NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M, 1GB) scores 11168 in 3dmark06


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> refer this link
> Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M3 review -- Engadget
> 
> Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M3 (1.7GHz Intel Core i7 2637M, Intel HD 3000 / NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M, 1GB) scores 11168 in 3dmark06



Man, every laptop has particular benchmark, HD 6770M is much better in apple macbook pro than hp dv6 6165tx. You can't compare in that way.


----------



## arani (Jun 12, 2012)

@sisley has already ordered a 15R SE..we should wait for his feedback..


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

arani said:


> @sisley has already ordered a 15R SE..we should wait for his feedback..



Good to listen sisley order 15R SE. Lets wait a watch 
Tell him to do review of this laptop with posting pictures of laptop and screenshots of benchmarks and all. If he does he will get respect in this forum.


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

@sisley-we are waiting 

Here is the forum I was talking abt
*forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1911466
lots of owners there.

3Dmark11 score of 15r se:1695
Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor,Dell Inc. 0PXH02 score: P1695 3DMarks

gt640m scores slightly better at 1731


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> @sisley-we are waiting
> 
> Here is the forum I was talking abt
> *forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1911466
> ...




37 more score, almost negligible! almost a tie in benchmark performance, let see who gets better fps in gaming? 

 why is the name of forum is whirlpool? Is there any link of washing machine here?


----------



## arani (Jun 12, 2012)

do the dell exclusive stores sell laptops at the same price as given in the website?


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

arani said:


> do the dell exclusive stores sell laptops at the same price as given in the website?



No, generally they sell expensive and chances of getting cheap battery and all.
Buying from dell website is much secured and better.


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Whirlpool is Australia's biggest tech forum


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> Whirlpool is Australia's biggest tech forum



Alright, I dunno about that.


----------



## arani (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah the only problem is that dell doesn't deliver 2 west bengal..u hav 2 get some sales tax clearance 4m the govt and send it to dell b4 they are allowed 2 ship the product..bloody government!!!


----------



## sisley (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Good to listen sisley order 15R SE. Lets wait a watch
> Tell him to do review of this laptop with posting pictures of laptop and screenshots of benchmarks and all. If he does he will get respect in this forum.



guys just call from sales executive from dell......said ur order is gettting manufactured in factory....will take 2 days(today and tommorrow).....asked abt delivery date.....said going to be Monday or tuesday(was hoping for this friday)...anyway lets wait


Anyway i have ordered 15R purely for gaming purpose (not for FHD,noise,heat etc) otherwise i would gone for Mac Air. Anyway below is mains specs of my order:

Bundle   	       V540451IN8-Inspiron 15R Special Edition (7520)
Base   	                Inspiron 15R (7520) BTX Base
Memory   	      8GB 2 DIMM (4GB x2) DDR3 1600Mhz
Video Card            AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC
Hard Drive            1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
Operating System  Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
Keyboard   	      Dell™ Chiclet Keyboard with Multi-touch Touchpad (India)
Processor   	      3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor (6MB
                          cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
Display   	        15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC


and got following free accessories:
1.Dell WM112 Wireless Notebook Mouse
2.Targus Curve 16" Backpack


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

arani said:


> i don't think we would feel any difference while gaming..both the cards are expected to deliver almost equally..



Thats my man.. 



ALIEN'D said:


> Hello? Notebookcheck clearly positions 7730 same as 640M and benchmarks don't tell the real story. Real world tests are the one which matter.



Thats 100% ryte..



har said:


> 1366*768 in a 15.6" is crap
> Its better on 14.1"
> 
> And you get better graphics card+2.36 kg is pretty light.
> I definitely recommend 14" for college as in my case !!



No, 15.6 inch with 768p is not a crap..



har said:


> Notebookscheck hasnt benchmarked the 7730m.
> If you look at the ranking, gt640m stands at the top of midtier card with 7730m at second place. Hence gt640m>7730m
> The difference is negligible for sure !!
> But gt640m scores 1000 more than 7730m in 3DMARK06.
> And I prefer nvidia to ATI any day.



No, most middle quality nvidias are dd3, and  gddr5 makes a huge difference.. so, i will prefer the new ati 7730 any frikking time..


----------



## jajbir (Jun 12, 2012)

When they are going to launch new xps 15 ? 
N which graphic cards are expected in xps 15 ? Any idea !!


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Any idea why the 14 se is priced higher than the 15r se ??
Are nvidia cards costlier ??


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Jun 12, 2012)

guys will i5-3210M be enough to handle games like skyrim nd gta 4? will it bottleneck the gpu? or should i go for i7-3612QM? is 6k worth it? i plan to do gaming and programming only on the laptop.


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> Any idea why the 14 se is priced higher than the 15r se ??
> Are nvidia cards costlier ??



LOL, there is nothing like nvidia comes costlier and radeon comes cheaper. Your mentality among radeon graphics are bad, they even comes with apple macbook pro 15 of 1.3lac.
Dell always price laptop like this, remember last year XPS 14 was expensive but less performer than XPS 15. 



sisley said:


> guys just call from sales executive from dell......said ur order is gettting manufactured in factory....will take 2 days(today and tommorrow).....asked abt delivery date.....said going to be Monday or tuesday(was hoping for this friday)...anyway lets wait
> 
> 
> Anyway i have ordered 15R purely for gaming purpose (not for FHD,noise,heat etc) otherwise i would gone for Mac Air. Anyway below is mains specs of my order:
> ...



If you want to gain respect as the first owner in this forum, upload pictures after purchasing.
Also screenshots of benchmarks and all.


----------



## arani (Jun 12, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys just call from sales executive from dell......said ur order is gettting manufactured in factory....will take 2 days(today and tommorrow).....asked abt delivery date.....said going to be Monday or tuesday(was hoping for this friday)...anyway lets wait
> 
> 
> Anyway i have ordered 15R purely for gaming purpose (not for FHD,noise,heat etc) otherwise i would gone for Mac Air. Anyway below is mains specs of my order:
> ...



u could have bought the 55.9k variant with 4GB RAM and added another 4GB RAM separately(they cost around 1250)..the specs would then remain the same but would have cost you some 1700-1800 bucks less..



akshit_gupta93 said:


> guys will i5-3210M be enough to handle games like skyrim nd gta 4? will it bottleneck the gpu? or should i go for i7-3612QM? is 6k worth it? i plan to do gaming and programming only on the laptop.



according to my friend @rider, 
"both are good processor and it doesn't affect much in gaming though. Purchasing core-i7 will be future proof for 3-4 years."

Here is the post


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

akshit_gupta93 said:


> guys will i5-3210M be enough to handle games like skyrim nd gta 4? will it bottleneck the gpu? or should i go for i7-3612QM? is 6k worth it? i plan to do gaming and programming only on the laptop.



Well, as far as i have played games,  On my frnds macbook with 6490m with i7 2.2ghz
And mine i5 2.4ghz (Both 2nd gen, 4gb ram) ..
I see a bit of difference, when playing max payne 3 and Bf3, mine actually, stucks while playing, u see that TUCK/Tick happening while playing gfames..
We both have same gpu but, on his i7 i see a bit better performance in MP3 and Bf3.


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, there is nothing like nvidia comes costlier and radeon comes cheaper. Your mentality among radeon graphics are bad, they even comes with apple macbook pro 15 of 1.3lac.
> Dell always price laptop like this, remember last year XPS 14 was expensive but less performer than XPS 15.



Sheesh I never told that nvidia is costlier. It was a QUESTION!!

I asked if there is any trend of nvidia cards being more expensive !! Thats all. No problem with mentality OK 

BTW Apple may even sell old P3 at 2 lakh and get away with it. No need to quote Apple for everything


----------



## Theodre (Jun 12, 2012)

I too just chatted with a dell executive!  They say the offer on 14R and 15R will be there for some time. But not confirming on whether the offer will be dragged to august or not!!


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Why does Dell charge 7000 rs for extended 2 year warranty while sony charges only 2500 rs ??
Or am I missing something ??


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> Why does Dell charge 7000 rs for extended 2 year warranty while sony charges only 2500 rs ??
> Or am I missing something ??



According to me, sonys service is nt that good.
Also, they make enough excuses to not repair ur things...


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> Sheesh I never told that nvidia is costlier. It was a QUESTION!!
> 
> I asked if there is any trend of nvidia cards being more expensive !! Thats all. No problem with mentality OK
> 
> BTW Apple may even sell old P3 at 2 lakh and get away with it. No need to quote Apple for everything



Apple with old P3, are you kidding they always update processors and features of latest and best.  
MBP is updated that it has intel thunderbolt port, 7 hours promised battery, multi gestures touchpad and many more that others don't have. There is a word known as QUALITY and SIMPLICITY, they maintain in every product, u can't blame the price they take, they create innovations. Whatever they make other brands copy whether its dell, vaio or hp. You wont get I'm saying unless you use a macbook, you would still feel it is overpriced and crap.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> Why does Dell charge 7000 rs for extended 2 year warranty while sony charges only 2500 rs ??
> Or am I missing something ??




Then it should be that good in service  Or maybe that includes accidental  hardware falling repair or something


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> Apple with old P3, are you kidding they always update processors and features of latest and best.
> MBP is updated that it has intel thunderbolt port, 7 hours promised battery, multi gestures touchpad and many more that others don't have. There is a word known as QUALITY and SIMPLICITY, they maintain in every product, u can't blame the price they take, they create innovations. Whatever they make other brands copy whether its dell, vaio or hp. You wont get I'm saying unless you use a macbook, you would still feel it is overpriced and crap.



LOL !! I was a mac user for a whole year when my uncle gave it to me when he went abroad.
thunderbolt--useless,no devices out yet.
battery-agreed,it was aswsome 
touchpad--again agreed,superb !!
1 lakh premium-WTF 
I said that they can even sell old hardware at 2500$ because of well....fanboys from US

And quality-well ASUS has less reliability issues than apple


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> LOL !! I was a mac user for a whole year when my uncle gave it to me when he went abroad.
> thunderbolt--useless,no devices out yet.
> battery-agreed,it was aswsome
> touchpad--again agreed,superb !!
> ...



LOL, Asus laptop selling would be 10 times less than companies dell, apple, hp. They caught putting pirated softwares in their laptops in 2008.
And yea! Americans love apple computers and for them $2200 is like 40-50k for us.
No, they cant sell old hardware for 2500$. It's an impractical statement.
1 lac price in india is deserved for macbook pro 15 coz you wont get mac OSX and such a great screen, editing softwares, total virus free, superb battery life in other brands like them in that specs. They earn all what they do and other follows what they do.


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, Asus laptop selling would be 10 times less than companies dell, apple, hp. They caught putting pirated softwares in their laptops in 2008.
> And yea! Americans love apple computers and for them $2200 is like 40-50k for us.
> No, they cant sell old hardware for 2500$. It's an impractical statement.
> 1 lac price in india is deserved for macbook pro 15 coz you wont get mac OSX and such a great screen, editing softwares, total virus free, superb battery life in other brands like them in that specs. They earn all what they do and other follows what they do.



OK I give up 

BTW OSX is not all that great !! I say Windows 8 blows its socks off !! Even Windows 7 was good enough.


----------



## ratul (Jun 12, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, Asus laptop selling would be 10 times less than companies dell, apple, hp. They caught putting pirated softwares in their laptops in 2008.
> And yea! Americans love apple computers and for them $2200 is like 40-50k for us.
> No, they cant sell old hardware for 2500$. It's an impractical statement.
> 1 lac price in india is deserved for macbook pro 15 coz you wont get mac OSX and such a great screen, editing softwares, *total virus free*, superb battery life in other brands like them in that specs. They earn all what they do and other follows what they do.



Totally virus free???  these days macs are most virus prone, a flash virus has invaded millions of macs and as they have no experience in security, macs are new target for virus developers now, even they did'nt allowed popular anti-virus company Kaspersky to look into the problem.
Google it, many IT experts say that MAC is almost a decade behind windows in terms of security.
*No war here, * but it's not safe to use mac now..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2012)

No mac vs windows war here please


----------



## har (Jun 12, 2012)

Guys wont the upcoming acer aspire timeline m5 ultra be a better bet ??
Acer ships Aspire M5 Ultrabook to UK in June, Ivy Bridge and Kepler chips in tow -- Engadget
Has gt640m+SSD option


----------



## rider (Jun 12, 2012)

har said:


> Guys wont the upcoming acer aspire timeline m5 ultra be a better bet ??
> Acer ships Aspire M5 Ultrabook to UK in June, Ivy Bridge and Kepler chips in tow -- Engadget
> Has gt640m+SSD option



LOL, 640M in a ultrabook  
How would be the gaming performance god knows, processors are not build to be as good as mainstream.



ratul said:


> Totally virus free???  these days macs are most virus prone, a flash virus has invaded millions of macs and as they have no experience in security, macs are new target for virus developers now, even they did'nt allowed popular anti-virus company Kaspersky to look into the problem.
> Google it, many IT experts say that MAC is almost a decade behind windows in terms of security.
> *No war here, * but it's not safe to use mac now..



There is just an attempt of virus, but it doesn't mean it will break the trust of years. Macs are built differently not like windows, they are of totally different plateform. Viruses are all we know from windows, thats why they are better in antivirus security. No, they are taking help from kaskersky for that. LINK

BTW I use kaspersky internet security, good to see apple like company taking help from them. This implies kaspersky is the best.


----------



## manan23 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am looking for a mid priced laptop ( 50-55k ) with good performance,good battery backup and lightweight. I am not too much into heavy games .. any suggestions pls.


----------



## har (Jun 13, 2012)

@rider--How good you ask ??
This article will answer your question.
Acer Aspire Timeline U M3 review | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Laptops and netbooks
This is the M3 running on sandy bridge. The ivy bridge has already been announced.

from the article:
"As the saying goes, the proof is in the pudding and the eating - or in this case the proof is in the graphically intensive Battlefield 3 and the virtual murder of other gamers. The Acer M3 can run BF3 on Ultra settings, with GPU-stressing extras like anti-aliasing, and run like a dream. It's the smart combo of low native resolution and the Nvidia GPU that make this possible."

Ultrabook thickness+battery+ssd+gt640 gaming
Perfect notebook I say.

I am going to wait for the M5 ultrabook with ivybridge+gt640m+20mmthickmess+full aluminium body+ssd+backlit keyboard+Awesome battery(its a timeline)
Acer Aspire Timeline Ultra M5 hands-on (video) -- Engadget


----------



## arani (Jun 13, 2012)

@har

be ready to pay a fortune for this ultrabook


----------



## har (Jun 13, 2012)

Aspire M3-581TG - Intel Core i3 2367MB, Screen 15.6 ", NVIDIA GeForce GT640M 1GB, 4GB memory, 500GB HDD 20 GB SSD, Windows 7 Home Premium, the price of 52559/- INR

Yeah the cost is high  The above is the M3 cost (sandy bridge)


----------



## arani (Jun 13, 2012)

I guess the M5 would cost at least 57-58k if not more..


----------



## sisley (Jun 13, 2012)

hurrray.....status changed to *Manufacturing Build Complete* today morning.....expecting shipment from factory in the evening......lets see how much time will it take dell india to deliver from its factory......hoping for no customs related delays


----------



## har (Jun 13, 2012)

Launch price may be around 57k. It has a ssd so I guess cost is justified.


----------



## rider (Jun 13, 2012)

har said:


> Launch price may be around 57k. It has a ssd so I guess cost is justified.



But the point is how is the performance of Intel Core i3 2367M (dual core 1.4Ghz)?
Because gaming is also depended on what processor you are using. These core-i3 ultrabooks are designed for general use, I never saw anyone playing games like BF3 on a ultrabook. The processors and bulid differently, for different purpose not gaming.

BTW minimum requirement of BF3 is  2GHz dual core and this one is with 1.4 Ghz dual core (no turbo mode).


----------



## arani (Jun 13, 2012)

@rider

yeah these ultrabooks don't have much processor speed..i wonder why?


----------



## rider (Jun 13, 2012)

arani said:


> @rider
> 
> yeah these ultrabooks don't have much processor speed..i wonder why?



Because they are ultrabooks not mainstream laptops like inpriron 15r.
Ultrabooks are meant to be light weight and slim for general work.


----------



## har (Jun 13, 2012)

It has i5 and i7 versions which has turbo boost and easily goes up to 2.5Ghz

The link I gave above shows gaming performance on a i7 ULV and it was capable of doing battlefield 3 at ultra settings. What more evidence do you need ? IT CAN PLAY GAMES  (and very well in fact)

@rider-check it out
Acer Aspire Timeline U M3 review | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Laptops and netbooks


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 13, 2012)

arani said:


> @rider
> 
> yeah these ultrabooks don't have much processor speed..i wonder why?



Ultrabooks are meant t be lightweight, so that they can be carried easily, n dont  take much space, .
So, most of them are 13.3inch only, and slim too.
So, setting up a high performance processor, would take their advantages  .,..

Guys, dont u think, M5 will have some overheating issues?


----------



## rider (Jun 13, 2012)

har said:


> It has i5 and i7 versions which has turbo boost and easily goes up to 2.5Ghz
> 
> The link I gave above shows gaming performance on a i7 ULV and it was capable of doing battlefield 3 at ultra settings. What more evidence do you need ? IT CAN PLAY GAMES  (and very well in fact)
> 
> ...



So, why you keep confusing me bro, you are mentioning to purchase Acer Aspire M3 with core-i3 1.4Ghz dual core,so why you giving me link of M3 with core-i7. If any model comes with ivy bridge core-i7 it would be approx 72k like sandy bridge i7 model right now. check point 5


> Aspire M3-581TG - Intel Core i3 2367MB, Screen 15.6 ", NVIDIA GeForce GT640M 1GB, 4GB memory, 500GB HDD 20 GB SSD, Windows 7 Home Premium, the price of 52559/- INR Yeah the cost is high The above is the M3 cost (sandy bridge)


That model is waste of money, its like putting some gold paint (graphics) in a tata nano (processor).
This core-i3 model can never play games like max payne 3, battlefield 3, I guarantee. Go and check the minimum requirement of max payne 3 need at least 2.4Ghz dual core processor. You cant even run max payne 3 in core-i5 2467M of ultrabook it can maximum turbo boost to 2.3 GHz (not 2.5Ghz that you mentioned).
First decide what is need, your budget and discuss here. This page is for inspiron not to advertise laptops of brands like acer.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 14, 2012)

sisley said:


> hurrray.....status changed to *Manufacturing Build Complete* today morning.....expecting shipment from factory in the evening......lets see how much time will it take dell india to deliver from its factory......hoping for no customs related delays




Waiting for your review my friend!  Hope it hits your door step soon


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

sisley said:


> hurrray.....status changed to *Manufacturing Build Complete* today morning.....expecting shipment from factory in the evening......lets see how much time will it take dell india to deliver from its factory......hoping for no customs related delays



Countdowns starts now


----------



## sisley (Jun 14, 2012)

guys till i get my laptop and post my pics, u can enjoy some cool pics of 15R SE at the following link:
Dell Inspiron 15R and 17R Special Edition Sport Skullcandy Speakers


----------



## har (Jun 14, 2012)

@rider-Oh I was gonna buy the i5 or i7 version only at 57k. The i3 was shown just tindicate starting price of range. I agree the i3 model is useless.

Anyway its a inspiron thread so not gonna post about anything else here.

@sisley--The painfull wait  But it will sure be worth it


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 14, 2012)

@Sisley 
Tnks..
we r eagerly waiting especially for the "not yet benchmarked anywhere" HD 7730M DDR3...
Hop u got all the games like BF3 ,Skyrim, Crysis 2 , MW3 etc  and Fraps  ready for test 

Aahh waiting for the battle :640M vs 7730M ...who will win ??


----------



## sisley (Jun 14, 2012)

just got call from dell and got tracking number.......laptop gonna get delivered may be today but 100% tommorrow.......superfast delivery within 1 week



girishpaiv said:


> @Sisley
> Tnks..
> we r eagerly waiting especially for the "not yet benchmarked anywhere" HD 7730M DDR3...
> Hop u got all the games like BF3 ,Skyrim, Crysis 2 , MW3 etc  and Fraps  ready for test
> ...



games which i m gonna play and test first r gonna be MW3,Maxpayne 3 and BF3.....has just added them for downloading......as i have to customise windows 7 with my programming tools and other softwares, so it may take a while for me to give proper review and gaming performance benchmarks.....anyway i will try to do it by latest by Sunday or Monday


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys till i get my laptop and post my pics, u can enjoy some cool pics of 15R SE at the following link:
> Dell Inspiron 15R and 17R Special Edition Sport Skullcandy Speakers



Oh god I'm no joking but this looks identical to my 6165tx except this one is not full keyboard, but the touchpad, exteriors, softe edge metallic look and screen shape, fan style, hinge system is totally identical on papers the body is heavier and thicker than dv6.  But in the end and who cares it has newer hence better configuration. 



sisley said:


> just got call from dell and got tracking number.......laptop gonna get delivered may be today but 100% tommorrow.......superfast delivery within 1 week
> 
> 
> 
> games which i m gonna play and test first r gonna be MW3,Maxpayne 3 and BF3.....has just added them for downloading......as i have to customise windows 7 with my programming tools and other softwares, so it may take a while for me to give proper review and gaming performance benchmarks.....anyway i will try to do it by latest by Sunday or Monday



Man, please don't discuss here about downloading copyright games and all, its against forum rules. you may get in trouble by admin and mods.

I'm playing Max Payne 3 in directx 11 everything is on in normal setting included FXAA and MXAA. And getting 30-35 fps in fraps.


----------



## har (Jun 14, 2012)

Dont make us wait till Monday !! Atleast post some pics ASAP 
Waiting


----------



## sisley (Jun 14, 2012)

har said:


> Dont make us wait till Monday !! Atleast post some pics ASAP
> Waiting



alright but let me get the laptop first....also i had said latest by monday in case my delivery gets stuck with local courier


----------



## har (Jun 14, 2012)

Excited !!

I am looking at the same laptop !!


----------



## vaibhavl (Jun 14, 2012)

Have been looking forward to this. But recently even DELL Alienware slashed their prices hence I would like to take up an alienware instead.


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

vaibhavl said:


> Have been looking forward to this. But recently even DELL Alienware slashed their prices hence I would like to take up an alienware instead.



Alienware slashed their prices ??  of which model and how much? Please Explain.


----------



## arani (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think they have..alienware still sells >80k (except the older M11x)


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 14, 2012)

*oi47.tinypic.com/2zjlzd5.jpg

Does that mean no discounts available for this laptop as in : dell discount ?

My parents are Central Govt Employees and I am an collage [NIT(Calicut)]student.... ..any hope for discounts??

@Sisley : Did u get any??


----------



## sisley (Jun 15, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> *oi47.tinypic.com/2zjlzd5.jpg
> 
> Does that mean no discounts available for this laptop as in : dell discount ?
> 
> ...



nopes i didnt got any discount as i ordered it directly from dell exclusive store(not online)


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 15, 2012)

So guys, which is better Online or Store??

what are the advantages and risks in these??

if we buy from store then for any warranty issues that may occur, can v take it to them??or will v hav to deal with dell directly??

and any idea abt discount??


----------



## arani (Jun 15, 2012)

@sisley

are these laptops already available at Dell stores??


----------



## sisley (Jun 15, 2012)

arani said:


> @sisley
> 
> are these laptops already available at Dell stores??



no these r not available in stores.....only base models are

guys dell exclusive stores r not like sony,apple etc. on-spot delivery retail stores.....u go thr...look at base models of INSPIRON, XPS, ALIENWARE etc for making ur choice.....then u order upgrades like RAM, FHD, Blu-ray player etc.using same dell online site but transaction is done by dell staff.....u pay them in cash, credit card etc and they book ur order directly with factory...... no confirmation call from dell bangalore needed like when u order online..........major advantage by ordering from dell store is that u get delivery within 8-10 days......i placed my order 8th june and i m expecting delivery tommorrow


----------



## arani (Jun 15, 2012)

@sisley

but the 15R SE cannot be customised as such, can it?

p.s i have the same question as @girishpaiv. does buying from the store changes any warranty terms?


----------



## sisley (Jun 15, 2012)

arani said:


> @sisley
> 
> but the 15R SE cannot be customised as such, can it?
> 
> p.s i have the same question as @girishpaiv. does buying from the store changes any warranty terms?



yes 15R SE cannt be customised but u can order 3 different configs/models of it
i.e V540451IN8,V540450IN8 and V540449IN8......also in some days in india u can customise it with FHD,lid color etc.

Regarding warranty terms they are same......as i said earlier u follow all the steps for order as online except it is done by dell staff as store(and cash option also available)and during that online order they will ask whether u want default 1 yr warranty or extend it to 2 or 3 yrs depending upon ur choice


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 15, 2012)

I know this is the forum for the 14r/15r SE laptops, but I just wanted to ask a few questions not entirely related to dell:

1) Last year, I almost bought an HP DV6-6017tx (i7 2610, HD6770M 1GB ddr5). But I decided to skip a year. Now, I find that like last year, the US HP store offers lots of coupon-based discounts on their new DV6-7xxx series laptops, with improved IB processors, and graphics. They are offering the 630M (available in india), but more importantly, they also have the 650M (1GB and 2GB DDR5), at almost the same price as last year's DV6-6xxx series.

HP Pavilion dv6t-7000 Quad Edition Entertainment Notebook PC | HP Official Store

Any idea when will the 650M models come to India?

2) I have seen the DV6-6017tx personally, and I have also seen Dell's inspiron series (Last year's models). Dell's build quality is (or atleast was) a bit too plasticky and shoddy. It seemed very fragile and toy-like (especially the snap-on lid). HP's metallic finish and island-style keyboard seemed a lot better. Back then, inspirons were 10-15K lesser than the HP, so HP was relatively premium stuff. Now, with the special editions costing almost 60K, and the non-special ones starting at 35-40K, I wanted to know is the build quality just as bad? Spending 60K would warrant something better, right? I am a laptop newbie (been living on desktops my entire life), so is 60K justified for an inspiron?


----------



## prds359 (Jun 15, 2012)

Is this rumour true that inspiron 15r special edition doesn't have "bluetooth" fuction? This site says so DELL Inspiron 15r Special Edition 7520 laptops. DELL Inspiron 15r Special Edition 7520 notebooks. N7520-I73612-81000 notebooks South Africa - sales to the Public in South Africa.Zimbabwe, Botswana, Lesotho, Mozambique and Namibia.


----------



## arani (Jun 15, 2012)

sisley said:


> also in some days in india u can customise it with FHD,lid color etc.



i didn't get u..do u mean to say it is possible to customise the 15R SE to FHD?


----------



## ratul (Jun 15, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Is this rumour true that inspiron 15r special edition doesn't have "bluetooth" fuction? This site says so DELL Inspiron 15r Special Edition 7520 laptops. DELL Inspiron 15r Special Edition 7520 notebooks. N7520-I73612-81000 notebooks South Africa - sales to the Public in South Africa.Zimbabwe, Botswana, Lesotho, Mozambique and Namibia.



This is an african site, not official dell website, dell website states that it has Bluetooth v4.0..



arani said:


> i didn't get u..do u mean to say it is possible to customise the 15R SE to FHD?



probably yes, have'nt you read the earlier post in this forum, almost all the countries who launched 15R SE has the option to FHD, so it can be here too, but i don't expect to be before next month..


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 15, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Is this rumour true that inspiron 15r special edition doesn't have "bluetooth" fuction? This site says so DELL Inspiron 15r Special Edition 7520 laptops. DELL Inspiron 15r Special Edition 7520 notebooks. N7520-I73612-81000 notebooks South Africa - sales to the Public in South Africa.Zimbabwe, Botswana, Lesotho, Mozambique and Namibia.



Absolutely a rubbish mistake in that site ...scroll down in that page n u can read "Bluetooth is built in"
Its Bluetooth 4.0 in 15R SE

n y do u call it a  rumor ??
*****************************************************-------------------------------


*oi49.tinypic.com/28l6h3a.jpg 

This is from 15r SE thread in whirlpool forum

Hope they don't increase its price in India


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 15, 2012)

There are also Asus K55VM-SX086D and Toshiba Satellite L850, both under 56K and even less. Asus has got NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M and Toshiba AMD ATI 7610M - both 2GB DDR3 dedicated. What you say guys?


----------



## rider (Jun 15, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Is this rumour true that inspiron 15r special edition doesn't have "bluetooth" fuction? This site says so DELL Inspiron 15r Special Edition 7520 laptops. DELL Inspiron 15r Special Edition 7520 notebooks. N7520-I73612-81000 notebooks South Africa - sales to the Public in South Africa.Zimbabwe, Botswana, Lesotho, Mozambique and Namibia.



Why you doing international research bro?  
I see 2 year old inspiron model of USA doesn't have bluetooth function, it comes under customization in dell US, but in india every laptop has this function.



sanjoy.bose said:


> There are also Asus K55VM-SX086D and Toshiba Satellite L850, both under 56K and even less. Asus has got NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M and Toshiba AMD ATI 7610M - both 2GB DDR3 dedicated. What you say guys?



Both of them are overpriced, not good as dell inspiron 15r special edition in performance.

Dell has much better graphic card, having damage protection and comes with genuine 64bit windows.


----------



## ratul (Jun 15, 2012)

Somebody has posted temps. for 14R SE here today:

*Lowlat forums "tcchuin" Temperature Readings​*


> *
> furmark burn-in maximum gpu temp 69C. 630 points FHD.
> used 'ahem' version of aida 64 to stress the rocessory, around 80C.*


What do you all think of the temp readings?


----------



## sisley (Jun 15, 2012)

hurray.......just got my dell 15R SE delivered...........lots of things to do (softwares,programming tools, benchmark tests etc)......anyway if any of you want specific benchmarks test to be done plz tell here......i m not testing gaming performance with fraps till monday as my 2 tb seagate hard drive containing all games got crashed yesterday and today wasted 4 hrs to recover maxpayne 3 .......anyway i will try to do individual games testing as soon as possible......also share ur views if u want me any specific game to test 


Anyway here r the some pics of specs and laptop(srry pics r not so clear as they r taken from mobile)

4bt3m.jpg at Free Image Hosting
7d86v.jpg at Free Image Hosting
adev1.jpg at Free Image Hosting
7tn8t.jpg at Free Image Hosting
qwzv6.jpg at Free Image Hosting
rkgh2.jpg at Free Image Hosting
lkn6d.jpg at Free Image Hosting


----------



## Theodre (Jun 15, 2012)

Cool pics  Congrats on the purchase


----------



## Jripper (Jun 15, 2012)

Congos. review it up now  

Most importantly, post the temps please


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 15, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Congos. review it up now
> 
> Most importantly, post the temps please



im eager to know the temps as well compared to my hp...


----------



## rider (Jun 15, 2012)

@sisly congrats for the new laptop.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratz Sisley  for the great purchase...
If every thing goes well,then i expect a congrats from all u guy to me too for the same lap purchase after few weeks(once i place order n get it delivered )

All i need to see is review from Sisley b4 confirm myself to place the order....


----------



## far (Jun 15, 2012)

congrats sisley....btw its 14R I beleive.. pls let us know about the heating ... and which variant of the model u hv purchased..


----------



## sisley (Jun 15, 2012)

guys i m gonna start releasing benchmarks for INSPIRON 15R SE with following specs:
Inspiron 15R (7520) BTX Base
AMD Radeon HD 7730M DDR3 2GB
3rd Generation Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
8GB 2 DIMM (4GB x2) DDR3 1600Mhz
screen is only 1366x768

*BENCHMARK 1: 3DMark11*
Default settings at 1280x768

*i45.tinypic.com/iv9u7n.jpg
*i48.tinypic.com/2ylpixf.jpg

In case u guys want full result, here the link to 3dmark site:
AMD Radeon HD 7750M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor,Dell Inc. 05TJ3M score: P1680 3DMarks

Based on this AMD Radeon HD 7730M(Score: P1680) performs less than NVIDIA Geforce GT 640M (Score: P1898 [Exclusively for NBR] NVIDIA Kepler GK107 and Intel Ivy Bridge BENCHMARKS revealed by yknyong1!)

But these 3rd generation processors performed better in temperature specs as i expected with almost negligible heating compared to xps and other earlier dell inspirons
Temp results r below:
*i48.tinypic.com/2iuqlhs.jpg

guys release of other benchmarks and specific gaming tests especially fraps r gonna take some time as watching euros 2012 matches remains priority......any specific benchmark u want plz feel free to tell


----------



## rider (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice score, BTW my HD 6770M scores 1350 in 3D Mark which is almost equal to GT 555M of alienware 14x.


----------



## arani (Jun 15, 2012)

no radeon sticker??


----------



## far (Jun 15, 2012)

i thought 15R model comes with numeric keypad...its not on the pix =-O


----------



## sisley (Jun 15, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> i thought 15R model comes with numeric keypad...its not on the pix =-O



ya thats a big letdown especially for programmers.....i think dell have tried to copy xps keyboard



arani said:


> no radeon sticker??



nopes......dont know dell's reasoning behind it as nearly all laptops having nvidia graphics have one


----------



## Jripper (Jun 16, 2012)

Whoa. temperatures are a bit high  Hard disk is at 48 and cpu is at 59(went up to 66). I guess its to be expected..but still


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 16, 2012)

sisley mate i would like to know the temps while gaming.. whenever you get the time....


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Whoa. temperatures are a bit high  Hard disk is at 48 and cpu is at 59(went up to 66). I guess its to be expected..but still



congo sisley for the purchase..  
yes, if these are idle temps, then they definitely seems to be bit too high.. 
Are you using any cooling pad??
Hope, it does'nt crash while gaming.. 
Gonna order it in a day or two..


----------



## sisley (Jun 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> congo sisley for the purchase..
> yes, if these are idle temps, then they definitely seems to be bit too high..
> Are you using any cooling pad??
> Hope, it does'nt crash while gaming..
> Gonna order it in a day or two..



guys just to clarify any temp data i give it is representative oftemps at end of that benchmark test.....so if this case these temps r at the end of the 3DMARK11 test...not idle temps

anyway these temps seem ok to me ....anyway details will come when they go to extreme after 3 hrs gaming which i will do later


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys just to clarify any temp data i give it is representative oftemps at end of that benchmark test.....so if this case these temps r at the end of the 3DMARK11 test...not idle temps
> 
> anyway these temps seem ok to me ....anyway details will come when they go to extreme after 3 hrs gaming which i will do later



ok, post gaming results asap, can't wait for it, btw,  england has the lead right now. 0-1..


----------



## rider (Jun 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> ok, post gaming results asap, can't wait for it, btw,  england has the lead right now. 0-1..



what a header by carroll.


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2012)

rider said:


> what a header by carroll.



equally good header by gerrard, wonderful effort.. btw, we are going slighty offtopic..


----------



## Vensanga (Jun 16, 2012)

is the 14R Special available in Delhi, can you please tell me where I can get it, am planning to buy a new laptop and my budget is around 40k


----------



## prds359 (Jun 16, 2012)

Guys, I contacted a retailer to buy 15r s.edition, he said it has not released at kolkata yet. Is it true? OMG, I have to wait now :'( Can anyone pls confirm this news?


----------



## himgar (Jun 16, 2012)

Congrats Sisley for your new laptop!   Enjoy...


----------



## SijuS (Jun 16, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Guys, I contacted a retailer to buy 15r s.edition, he said it has not released at kolkata yet. Is it true? OMG, I have to wait now :'( Can anyone pls confirm this news?





Vensanga said:


> is the 14R Special available in Delhi, can you please tell me where I can get it, am planning to buy a new laptop and my budget is around 40k



Order it from Dell India online


----------



## sisley (Jun 16, 2012)

guys time now for some games test results:

*BATTLEFIELD 3*
 i played this for nearly 3 hrs with the following video settings:
*i45.tinypic.com/1zgqaok.jpg

temp readings r as follows:
*i47.tinypic.com/1ifigg.jpg

FRAPS readings are:
Avg: 43.134 - Min: 28 - Max: 70

game got played very nicely with no lag/hang at any time.......its not getting heating as it used to be in XPS 15


----------



## prds359 (Jun 16, 2012)

SijuS said:


> Order it from Dell India online



I can't do it for some issues. Can you please confirm if its available at Kolkata yet


----------



## sisley (Jun 16, 2012)

prds359 said:


> I can't do it for some issues. Can you please confirm if its available at Kolkata yet



just go to this dell link Technical Support Phone Number List and ask ur query from customer care


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 16, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys time now for some games test results:
> 
> *BATTLEFIELD 3*
> i played this for nearly 3 hrs with the following video settings:
> ...




A Big thanks Mate... 

1)Also pls try with max settings including max AA .

2)Seems lyk acc to NBcheck and ur data,
 7730 does better than 640M as at *lowest* settings 640M avg'ed only _46fps_ for BF3 !!! 

3)Hope u got other games like skyrim ,max payne3


----------



## RON28 (Jun 16, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys time now for some games test results:
> 
> *BATTLEFIELD 3*
> i played this for nearly 3 hrs with the following video settings:
> ...



nice temps 
such a good performance in battlefield 3  is it a 14r or 15r SE?


----------



## josin (Jun 16, 2012)

does any one know how much is the cost for 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz ram? 
are there any good oline mega stores where i can purchase it?


----------



## sisley (Jun 16, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> A Big thanks Mate...
> 
> 1)Also pls try with max settings including max AA .
> 
> ...



ok......i m next gonna test MW3...i will use max AA settings thr

anyway my plan was to play Maxpayne 3 at first but my 2tb barracuda hd got crashed...i have spent lot of time recovering games,movies and still trying......... so best i can do is test only one game in a day


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys time now for some games test results:
> 
> *BATTLEFIELD 3*
> i played this for nearly 3 hrs with the following video settings:
> ...



woah, good temps and good performance... 
but i wanna ask something offtopic to you guys, i was searching in the market today, and at one shop, saw a *Samsung Ultrabook NP550P5C-S028* (almost this model no.) and has following conf.:
i7 3610qm, 1TB HDD, Blu Ray Writer, 8GB RAM, *GT650M ddr3*, 2-yr onsite warranty, 15.6HD Display, W7HP, BT4.0, USB 3.0.
*Price : Rs.60,000*... 
Any idea about this???


----------



## sisley (Jun 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> woah, good temps and good performance...
> but i wanna ask something offtopic to you guys, i was searching in the market today, and at one shop, saw a *Samsung Ultrabook NP550P5C-S028* (almost this model no.) and has following conf.:
> i7 3610qm, 1TB HDD, Blu Ray Writer, 8GB RAM, *GT650M ddr3*, 2-yr onsite warranty, 15.6HD Display, W7HP, BT4.0, USB 3.0.
> *Price : Rs.60,000*...
> Any idea about this???



wow...it seems like very gud deal especially for a ultrabook........i have my only doubt abt quality of products manufactured by samsung...as none of my frnds ever bought frm them, cannt say anything abt it......can u post link to this deal?????


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2012)

sisley said:


> wow...it seems like very gud deal especially for a ultrabook........i have my only doubt abt quality of products manufactured by samsung...as none of my frnds ever bought frm them, cannt say anything abt it......can u post link to this deal?????



that's the problem, can't figure out the model no. from dealer's handwriting, and google is'nt showing this one, but the model no. is about the same, so can't find any link to this.. 
But have found another one with 2TB HDD, everything else same and looks were also the same.
Samsung Series 5 550p.
Also i forgot, the model had JBL speakers with a SubWoofer @ bottom..
About Samsung's quality, even i have doubt, let's see if anyone here knows about it..


----------



## sisley (Jun 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> that's the problem, can't figure out the model no. from dealer's handwriting, and google is'nt showing this one, but the model no. is about the same, so can't find any link to this..
> But have found another one with 2TB HDD, everything else same and looks were also the same.
> Samsung Series 5 550p.
> Also i forgot, the model had JBL speakers with a SubWoofer @ bottom..
> About Samsung's quality, even i have doubt, let's see if anyone here knows about it..



only reason for difference in prices i m seeing is due to brand name....otherwise configs r almost same


----------



## rider (Jun 16, 2012)

LOL, these are not ultrabooks. Ultrabook comes with different processors, and this laptop Series 5 550 would be not less than 75k.

First confirm, what is model number AFAIK samsung never launch any model with that much high conf in India, last year I was waiting for samsung series 7 chronos and they didnt launch.


----------



## sisley (Jun 16, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, these are not ultrabooks. Ultrabook comes with different processors, and this laptop Series 5 550 would be not less than 75k.
> 
> First confirm, what is model number AFAIK samsung never launch any model with that much high conf in India, last year I was waiting for samsung series 7 chronos and they didnt launch.



ya well said i was wondering the same thing abt price


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2012)

rider said:


> LOL, these are not ultrabooks. Ultrabook comes with different processors, and this laptop Series 5 550 would be not less than 75k.
> 
> First confirm, what is model number AFAIK samsung never launch any model with that much high conf in India, last year I was waiting for samsung series 7 chronos and they didnt launch.



Not sure about the model no., but the configuration and price are genuine, i was also shocked to see the conf, so he said the attendent to bring this piece from stock, he unpacked the laptop in front of my eyes (Was in samsung original package), and on the carton, all the configuration was written with MRP: 62700/-.


----------



## Vensanga (Jun 16, 2012)

SijuS said:


> Order it from Dell India online



how long will it take for shipping? will it be available in Dell store too?


----------



## rider (Jun 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> Not sure about the model no., but the configuration and price are genuine, i was also shocked to see the conf, so he said the attendent to bring this piece from stock, he unpacked the laptop in front of my eyes (Was in samsung original package), and on the carton, all the configuration was written with MRP: 62700/-.



Tell me, how can be that laptop be an ultrabook with processor like 3610QM ??
Ultrabook is different thing comes with different processors.
Samsung India website has no sign of that series 5 or any IVB laptops, may be he is selling some imported pieces. 

 Is that look like this? LINK


----------



## vickm (Jun 16, 2012)

There is some great information on the new Dell 15R SE on this thread. Thanks to Sisley for the performance information. 

I am trying to find out if the Dell 15R SE supports 16GB RAM. Dell will allow only upto 8GB total when buying the SE, but the processor 3612QM allows upto 32GB. So, I'm not sure if its just an artificial constraint by Dell. I want to have the option of upgrading to 16GB after buying. The HP DV6-7040TX which has the 3610QM supports upto 16GB, so it may be possible in the Dell too, which I prefer over the HP due to better graphics and cooler CPU. 

Anyone know more about this? I could ask Dell support, but I'm not sure if I will get reliable information from them. 
Thanks!


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2012)

rider said:


> Tell me, how can be that laptop be an ultrabook with processor like 3610QM ??
> Ultrabook is different thing comes with different processors.
> Samsung India website has no sign of that series 5 or any IVB laptops, may be he is selling some imported pieces.
> 
> Is that look like this? LINK



not like that, but like the one which i had given before:
Samsung Series 5 550p.

BTW,  i could'nt resist myself anymore and just now ordered 15R special edition with i7, 8GB RAM, backlit keyboard, 3yr. premium warranty..  
Expecting it on 25-26 jun, was waitin for 1080p, but dell representative said that the prices will shootup then by atleast Rs.6000 @ FHD, so i cancelled the plan, and directly ordered this one...


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> not like that, but like the one which i had given before:
> Samsung Series 5 550p.
> 
> BTW,  i could'nt resist myself anymore and just now ordered 15R special edition with i7, 8GB RAM, backlit keyboard, 3yr. premium warranty..
> Expecting it on 25-26 jun, was waitin for 1080p, but dell representative said that the prices will shootup then by atleast Rs.6000 @ FHD, so i cancelled the plan, and directly ordered this one...


congrats... these idiots had discontinued FHD 2-3 months back when i wanted to get an xps....


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> BTW,  i could'nt resist myself anymore and just now ordered 15R special edition with i7, 8GB RAM, backlit keyboard, 3yr. premium warranty..
> Expecting it on 25-26 jun, was waitin for 1080p, but dell representative said that the prices will shootup then by atleast Rs.6000 @ FHD, so i cancelled the plan, and directly ordered this one...



OH Great  i think i will b next 

So total how much price??
via online store??
is backlit for 900rs worth it??


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> OH Great  i think i will b next
> 
> So total how much price??
> via online store??
> is backlit for 900rs worth it??



well, total cost was rs.72324, bought it from Dell exclusive store, with accessories: bt headset, wireless mouse, 36 month mcafee, backpack(not the stock one, but a blue one from targus costing near 2800).
*50.30.33.54/gaolinimages/taobao/product/zhongchuanshumazhuanyingdian/20110926/10693753623_0.jpg
And it depends on you to take the backlit, i'll do codings @ night, so needed one, it's better to be safe than sorry..
where it goes 70000, 900rs backlit doesn't look like a bad deal..


----------



## sisley (Jun 16, 2012)

guys here comes 15R SE 2 hrs of gameplay performance benchmark for *MW3* with high settings as follows:
*i49.tinypic.com/2ccxqps.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/14aa4qe.jpg


FRAPS readings are as follows:
Avg: 29.833 - Min: 18 - Max: 45

and temps. of laptop continue to remain low(was expected from 3rd gen) as u can seen below
*i48.tinypic.com/286qtzd.jpg:


next game tested gonna be *Maxpayne 3*


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome. So it is about 10 days for everyone from the day of order. I'll order one when i come back to Bangalore. Need it for my college which will start from 16july. So if i order on 1st July then I'll get it easily before 16


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

How is the motherboard remain 28*C 
And processors remain below 70*C in gaming is very great in IVB processors.
How much battery you are getting?


----------



## sisley (Jun 17, 2012)

rider said:


> How is the motherboard remain 28*C
> And processors remain below 70*C in gaming is very great in IVB processors.
> How much battery you are getting?


hr each

ya i m most surprised by temps results.....i have recorded and checked them after 1/2 hr each and thr is not much difference between temp at 1/2 hr and 2hr after game start........also lappy cools down very fast once i exit game


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

what about 28*C motherboard temp, is that some kinda error? 
And how much battery you are getting?


----------



## sisley (Jun 17, 2012)

rider said:


> what about 28*C motherboard temp, is that some kinda error?
> And how much battery you are getting?



i m gonna check temp readings again with some other software......if anything changes i will post..........anyway battery life is 3.5 to 4 hrs while surfing,watching videos etc......dont know with the gaming


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 17, 2012)

man o man this is cool.... temps r amazing....


----------



## vickm (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry, another newbie question.. any thoughts on how the 14R SE compares with the Sony SVE14A16FN

SVE14A16FN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Really like the better resolution and option to upgrade to higher RAM. Same CPU, weaker GPU so temp ratings may be similar. Any ideas for Sony discounts?


----------



## har (Jun 17, 2012)

@sisley--Oh man.....this laptop rocks  Very very good temp readings and awesome FRAPS !!


----------



## sisley (Jun 17, 2012)

vickm said:


> There is some great information on the new Dell 15R SE on this thread. Thanks to Sisley for the performance information.
> 
> I am trying to find out if the Dell 15R SE supports 16GB RAM. Dell will allow only upto 8GB total when buying the SE, but the processor 3612QM allows upto 32GB. So, I'm not sure if its just an artificial constraint by Dell. I want to have the option of upgrading to 16GB after buying. The HP DV6-7040TX which has the 3610QM supports upto 16GB, so it may be possible in the Dell too, which I prefer over the HP due to better graphics and cooler CPU.
> 
> ...



i doubt if this SE laptop will support more than 8 GB bcoz when i ordered this laptop from dell store i asked for max config. RAM and dell staff told me 8GB is max for INSPIRON and XPS in india....if i want 16 GB or more they told me to go for ALIENWARE.......anyway call at these numbers Technical Support Phone Number Listand look for INSPIRON premium support number and talk to their sales executive to clear ur doubt


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 17, 2012)

siddhanthgupta said:


> I know this is the forum for the 14r/15r SE laptops, but I just wanted to ask a few questions not entirely related to dell:
> 
> 1) Last year, I almost bought an HP DV6-6017tx (i7 2610, HD6770M 1GB ddr5). But I decided to skip a year. Now, I find that like last year, the US HP store offers lots of coupon-based discounts on their new DV6-7xxx series laptops, with improved IB processors, and graphics. They are offering the 630M (available in india), but more importantly, they also have the 650M (1GB and 2GB DDR5), at almost the same price as last year's DV6-6xxx series.
> 
> ...




Can anyone help me please?

Also, I just noticed that the Inspiron 17R SE is available on the Dell India website with the i5 3210M CPU and Nvidia 650M DDR5 graphics. My primary use will be gaming, so will jumping on a weaker CPU, but stronger GPU be advantageous?


----------



## sisley (Jun 17, 2012)

guys one of u PMed me to post *idle temps* for this laptop.Here it is:
*i47.tinypic.com/hwfzb6.jpg

funny thing is these core processors temp. go max to only 65 C even after 3 hrs of gaming at high settings. I have again rechecked temp readings from other software just in case after 3 hrs of gaming in MW3 as shown below:
*i50.tinypic.com/4l0svp.jpg



siddhanthgupta said:


> Can anyone help me please?
> 
> Also, I just noticed that the Inspiron 17R SE is available on the Dell India website with the i5 3210M CPU and Nvidia 650M DDR5 graphics. My primary use will be gaming, so will jumping on a weaker CPU, but stronger GPU be advantageous?



17R is definitely advantageous expecially in gaming due to its 650M and DDR5 RAM......650M gaming scores r gonna be much higher than AMD Radeon HD 7730M....take the eg of maxpayne 3 which i havent played yet but i think its gonna be sometimes laggy on 15R......17R is ideal for playing it.....I personally would feel more comfortable buying the best now i.e i7 and not needing it than needing it in the future and not having it. You can easily get more Ram, external disk space, etc. for your new computer in a year or two but you can't upgrade you cpu


----------



## Jripper (Jun 17, 2012)

How come the mobo is always at 28??


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 17, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys here comes 15R SE 2 hrs of gameplay performance benchmark for *MW3* with high settings as follows:
> [IMG:]*i49.tinypic.com/2ccxqps.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG:]*i46.tinypic.com/14aa4qe.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...



Damn only 29.833?? 
MW3 has *51fps with 640M* with almost same settings acc to NBCheck 
Temps are really making everyone happy 
waiting for max payne


----------



## sisley (Jun 17, 2012)

Jripper said:


> How come the mobo is always at 28??



i dont know yet....i have used 3 different temp monitoring software and same readings everytime.....checking out if this is some bug or not



girishpaiv said:


> Damn only 29.833??
> MW3 has *51fps with 640M* with almost same settings acc to NBCheck
> Temps are really making everyone happy
> waiting for max payne



ya but i used with all high video settings.....dont know abt settings of MW3 used by NBCheck......if u can check then get back to me


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 17, 2012)

sisley said:


> ya but i used with all high video settings.....dont know abt settings of MW3 used by NBCheck......if u can check then get back to me



Here : settings and values for 640M in NBCheck:
*oi47.tinypic.com/doqkbs.jpg


----------



## sisley (Jun 17, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Here : settings and values for 640M in NBCheck:
> *oi47.tinypic.com/doqkbs.jpg



notice i used 4AA in my settings not 2AA


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 17, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys one of u PMed me to post *idle temps* for this laptop.Here it is:
> *i47.tinypic.com/hwfzb6.jpg
> 
> funny thing is these core processors temp. go max to only 65 C even after 3 hrs of gaming at high settings. I have again rechecked temp readings from other software just in case after 3 hrs of gaming in MW3 as shown below:
> ...



I know I won't need an i7, not for gaming atleast. Plus, I plan to sell my laptop when games become unplayable on it (probably in about 2 years, so I don't need to future proof the CPU as such). My point is that is it worth spending 6K more than what you did for a machine with an i5 and a better GPU (FOR GAMING ONLY)?

Also, your temps are very, very cool!! Is any part of your laptop uncomfortable to touch (excess heat near the trackpad, palmrest, or even the chassis underneath)?


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

sisley said:


> notice i used 4AA in my settings not 2AA



Your laptop is mother of liquid nitrogen, coolest core-i7 ever!!


----------



## sisley (Jun 17, 2012)

siddhanthgupta said:


> I know I won't need an i7, not for gaming atleast. Plus, I plan to sell my laptop when games become unplayable on it (probably in about 2 years, so I don't need to future proof the CPU as such). My point is that is it worth spending 6K more than what you did for a machine with an i5 and a better GPU (FOR GAMING ONLY)?
> 
> Also, your temps are very, very cool!! Is any part of your laptop uncomfortable to touch (excess heat near the trackpad, palmrest, or even the chassis underneath)?





i think spending 6k is worth it for extreme gaming performance as later this year many high config requirement games will be released and GT650M will just play them all smoothly...if u r looking for current games then not need to switch 17R as u can see 15R performance here

currently i m playing GTA 4 And u wont believe it, my laptop is just as cool as when i m browsing........zero fan noise.....laptop doesnt get heated near trackpad palmrest or chassis otherwise i shld have felt as i use esc key a lot........only heat u will fell if u place ur hand directly in front of fan....i have played a lot of games on XPS and sony vaio laptop of my frnd and this laptop beats hands down everybody in terms of noise level and heat production


----------



## rider (Jun 17, 2012)

vickm said:


> Sorry, another newbie question.. any thoughts on how the 14R SE compares with the Sony SVE14A16FN
> 
> SVE14A16FN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India
> 
> Really like the better resolution and option to upgrade to higher RAM. Same CPU, weaker GPU so temp ratings may be similar. Any ideas for Sony discounts?



This laptop is very nice, unless you start gaming on it it because it comes with integrated HD 7670M which is a lower card suitable for medium gaming comes in dell inspiron 15R (44k model).
Viao laptops generally comes with low end or medium graphics with big price tags, so not suitable for gamers. Nowdays all laptops comes with switchable graphics so no heating in general use.
You can get 5% discount on this model.


----------



## sisley (Jun 17, 2012)

rider said:


> Your laptop is mother of liquid nitrogen, coolest core-i7 ever!!



and the best part is it cools downs so quickly to 45-47 C in just a minute like i never had played just game before


----------



## siddhanthgupta (Jun 17, 2012)

sisley said:


> i think spending 6k is worth it for extreme gaming performance as later this year many high config requirement games will be released and GT650M will just play them all smoothly...if u r looking for current games then not need to switch 17R as u can see 15R performance here
> 
> currently i m playing GTA 4 And u wont believe it, my laptop is just as cool as when i m browsing........zero fan noise.....laptop doesnt get heated near trackpad palmrest or chassis otherwise i shld have felt as i use esc key a lot........only heat u will fell if u place ur hand directly in front of fan....i have played a lot of games on XPS and sony vaio laptop of my frnd and this laptop beats hands down everybody in terms of noise level and heat production



Thanks for the advice. Congrats on your new super cooled comp!!

Just one ordinary laptop question: how is the build quality on the laptop? I read that the special editions come with aluminium inserts and an aluminium top cover. How does it hold up to say, the XPS? Also, how is the keyboard and trackpad, Is there any flex in the keyboard (does the entire keyboard feel like its sinking on typing)? And is the trackpad nice and smooth, or is it rough? Are the keys hard and noisy? 

Sorry for the barrage of questions, but these will go a long way in helping me (and other prospective buyers) go for the Inspiron.


----------



## vickm (Jun 17, 2012)

sisley said:


> i doubt if this SE laptop will support more than 8 GB bcoz when i ordered this laptop from dell store i asked for max config. RAM and dell staff told me 8GB is max for INSPIRON and XPS in india....if i want 16 GB or more they told me to go for ALIENWARE.......anyway call at these numbers Technical Support Phone Number Listand look for INSPIRON premium support number and talk to their sales executive to clear ur doubt



Thanks, sisley. So close yet so far... I'll call them and see what they have to say.



rider said:


> This laptop is very nice, unless you start gaming on it it because it comes with integrated HD 7670M which is a lower card suitable for medium gaming comes in dell inspiron 15R (44k model).
> Viao laptops generally comes with low end or medium graphics with big price tags, so not suitable for gamers. Nowdays all laptops comes with switchable graphics so no heating in general use.
> You can get 5% discount on this model.



Don't know why that Sony link is broken: Sony Vaio SVE14A16FN price in India – New 14 inch E series laptop

Thanks rider, for your comments. I'm not much of a gamer. I'm looking for something which I can use for heavy duty computational work - max out all cores while maintaining a decent temperature. Which is why sisley's temperature stats of the 3612QM are getting me all excited. I might want a decent GPU for an external monitor or two, though. These two laptops are the only ones with the 3612QM, it looks like. HP 7040TX is also nice but it has 3610QM instead of the 3612QM. Sigh - difficult to decide...


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 17, 2012)

I wish they had kept an option to upgrade the cpu to i7 in  17r se. That would have been perfect. Still i think I'll go with 17r se. For 6k I'll get better gaming performance and bigger screen. Win win...


----------



## sisley (Jun 17, 2012)

siddhanthgupta said:


> Thanks for the advice. Congrats on your new super cooled comp!!
> 
> Just one ordinary laptop question: how is the build quality on the laptop? I read that the special editions come with aluminium inserts and an aluminium top cover. How does it hold up to say, the XPS? Also, how is the keyboard and trackpad, Is there any flex in the keyboard (does the entire keyboard feel like its sinking on typing)? And is the trackpad nice and smooth, or is it rough? Are the keys hard and noisy?
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions, but these will go a long way in helping me (and other prospective buyers) go for the Inspiron.



no problem...here's my review regarding exteriors of 15R SE

1.aluminium top cover is quite nice with black hexagonal design (also on the keyboard cover) but  aluminium inserts/stripes at the edges r not so attractive but also not flaky

2.trackpad is quite nice with a smooth touch and *keyboard keys r the best part*.....not too hard nor too soft.......at just right level for me in case i do programming.......ur fingers will not get tired by typing as effort required is like minimal......u cannt get better than this

one major drawback is it is a prints magnet as dirty and sticky fingers leave lot of impressions if not cleaned daily especially on top cover and touchpad

i hope i have answered ur questions......anyway guys i m going home for 2 days......hope 2 c u on tuesday(no net at home).....i will give other games performance data then



antisocialbratt said:


> I wish they had kept an option to upgrade the cpu to i7 in  17r se. That would have been perfect. Still i think I'll go with 17r se. For 6k I'll get better gaming performance and bigger screen. Win win...



gud luck.....hoping to see u as first buyer of 17R SE in this forum


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm still gonna wait till the end of this month. Who knows ,hp may pull something amazing out of the hat. Maybe a 6165 successor.


----------



## ratul (Jun 17, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys here comes 15R SE 2 hrs of gameplay performance benchmark for *MW3* with high settings as follows:
> *i49.tinypic.com/2ccxqps.jpg
> *i46.tinypic.com/14aa4qe.jpg
> 
> ...



yup, temps are damn cool, i7 3rd gen doin it's job.. 
but, are you using any cooling pad??
i am thinking of getting one for this one, which one'll fit in this??


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 18, 2012)

today i had a talk with dell customer care. the executive confirmed that the XPS 15 is now replaced by the 15R SE. not sure how much of that is true......


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 18, 2012)

Has anyone managed to configure anything in 17r se on dell India website? For some strange reason it doesnt show any option to increase ram from basic 4gb :/


----------



## rider (Jun 18, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Has anyone managed to configure anything in 17r se on dell India website? For some strange reason it doesnt show any option to increase ram from basic 4gb :/



It's better to upgrade RAM by yourself, its cheaper and better option. 
I upgraded 4 GB RAM that costs ₹1200 only 
Not a single issue.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 18, 2012)

Which is better??
Dell Inspiron 15r SE W/ Backlit Keyboard 
or
Asus K55VM-SX086D
Any Major Diff between Te gfx card on both??


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 18, 2012)

I know but on the us delk website you have option to get i7 and fullhd in 17r. Only if that was possible on india website then this lappy would have been gold.

US gets so many awesome deals. Sony is giving ps3 160gb free with any vaio laptop. 
comeon ... Give some great offers in India too


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^^WTF?? PS3 with Vaio laptop  Sony India


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 18, 2012)

For those who gave uncles and cousins in us. store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&identifier=S_VAIO_Playstation_offer

Get it before they close the offer.


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 19, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I know but on the us delk website you have option to get i7 and fullhd in 17r. Only if that was possible on india website then this lappy would have been gold.
> 
> US gets so many awesome deals. Sony is giving ps3 160gb free with any vaio laptop.
> comeon ... Give some great offers in India too



it seems dell is not yet taking orders for 17R. There may be a wait of few more days.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> it seems dell is not yet taking orders for 17R. There may be a wait of few more days.



Man, When it was first put in the dell india website it was of 58.8k now they priced up. I think there is big demand of this model because of GT 650M that's why they not taking orders.


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> Man, When it was first put in the dell india website it was of 58.8k now they priced up. I think there is big demand of this model because of GT 650M that's why they not taking orders.



not sure of the reason of why they r not taking orders but the customer care informed me that they are not taking orders for 17R


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 19, 2012)

Damn... I may have to settle with 15r then. Although sony's  vaio has got me thinking too.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Damn... I may have to settle with 15r then. Although sony's  vaio has got me thinking too.



It depends on your needs, Vaio has not as good GPU as inspiron 15R special edition.

See the chart: GT 640M > HD 7730M > 640M LE > GT 630M


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm just confused between them. Thus gonna wait till the last moment to buy it. That is just before my college start on 9th July. Lets hope hp or Samsung jump in with a laptop which has a screen as good as vaio, gpu and price like 17r se .  That would sell faster that hot cakes .


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 19, 2012)

ratul said:


> yup, temps are damn cool, i7 3rd gen doin it's job..
> but, are you using any cooling pad??
> i am thinking of getting one for this one, which one'll fit in this??


Cooler master notepal u3 would be gr8

Which is better??
Dell Inspiron 15r SE W/ Backlit Keyboard
or
Asus K55VM-SX086D
Any Major Diff between Te gfx card on both??


----------



## dan4u (Jun 19, 2012)

anyone who has the 15R SE, what battery backup do you get under normal usage?
and will the 14R SE give better battery backup than the 15R SE??

any idea when it'll hit the local stores?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> It's better to upgrade RAM by yourself, its cheaper and better option.
> I upgraded 4 GB RAM that costs ₹1200 only
> Not a single issue.



Isnt there things likes "Ram timings" which should match for better performance??
What did u do??


----------



## josin (Jun 19, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Isnt there things likes "Ram timings" which should match for better performance??
> What did u do??



How To Disable The Windows 7 Paging File - Ep. 24 - YouTube


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I know but on the us delk website you have option to get i7 and fullhd in 17r. Only if that was possible on india website then this lappy would have been gold.
> 
> US gets so many awesome deals. Sony is giving ps3 160gb free with any vaio laptop.
> comeon ... Give some great offers in India too



Bro, we live in india, don't compare with US market. These schemes like get PS3 free is not new they were doing it from years. Actually the selling and market is much bigger than us also market is huge competition. Majority of people prefer macs and rest choose these dell vaio/hp laptops. 

Though, in few years we started getting deals from flipkart like online websites, last year letsbuy was providing 1 TB Portable WD HDD which costs 6.5k now.



girishpaiv said:


> Isnt there things likes "Ram timings" which should match for better performance??
> What did u do??



RAM timing?? Do you want to say RAM of same freq?



pratyush997 said:


> Cooler master notepal u3 would be gr8
> 
> Which is better??
> Dell Inspiron 15r SE W/ Backlit Keyboard
> ...



Asus K55VM-SX086D stands nothing in terms of gaming performance. Neither it comes with a genuine windows nor damage warranty. BTW what model you bought of hp, from that you started advertising hp sux 



dan4u said:


> anyone who has the 15R SE, what battery backup do you get under normal usage?
> and will the 14R SE give better battery backup than the 15R SE??
> 
> any idea when it'll hit the local stores?



battery life is 3.5 to 4 hrs while surfing, watching videos etc. according to our thread's first owner. 
Its better, cheaper and safer to buy online.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

No he means ram timings.

Understanding RAM Timings | Hardware Secrets  <= This to be precise.

The vengeance memory kit I use has ram timings of 9-9-9-24.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> No he means ram timings.
> 
> Understanding RAM Timings | Hardware Secrets  <= This to be precise.
> 
> The vengeance memory kit I use has ram timings of 9-9-9-24.



Ahmm, so should I change something, my RAMs are working fine?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> Ahmm, so should I change something, my RAMs are working fine?



mate pls confirm ur ram timings using CPU-Z .[like this]
i wanna see if different timings hav no problem or not!!!


----------



## far (Jun 19, 2012)

One Question ... Does the 15R SE comes with siwtchable graphics?. Heard that the new laptop models have switchable graphics same as desktops ?.. 
 ANy other new models we can expect with 3rd gen processor and switchable graphics?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

@rider No point in changing stuff when they are working fine. Different ram kits have different ram timings thats all.


----------



## sisley (Jun 19, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> One Question ... Does the 15R SE comes with siwtchable graphics?. Heard that the new laptop models have switchable graphics same as desktops ?..
> ANy other new models we can expect with 3rd gen processor and switchable graphics?



ya my 15R SE gives options of switchable graphics everytime new games or applications are started


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

Yea! same in my hp laptop, it asks for the first time then save it and run with radeon graphics.


----------



## sisley (Jun 19, 2012)

15R SE gaming performance for *MAX PAYNE 3* with following max settings:
*i50.tinypic.com/dr6mms.jpg


FRAPS readings are(i tested and rechecked 3 times):
Avg: 19.833 - Min: 15 - Max: 41

and temps readings r :
*i45.tinypic.com/28am15w.jpg

and game play time was 1:30 hrs


----------



## far (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool ...thanks guys  @ rider and @ sisley ..

I have loved my experience using my sony vaio for 5 yrs .. now mulling over a purchase of Dell for a change...would it be this 15 R SE... .. !! ..thinking... !!


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 19, 2012)

@Sysley
Average of 19 fps, doesn't that mean the game-play wasn't smooth?


----------



## sisley (Jun 19, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @Sysley
> Average of 19 fps, doesn't that mean the game-play wasn't smooth?



ya i wasnt smooth that's why had to change settings from very high to medium to play game and fps changed to 32.......i posted this result bcoz some guys here want max settings(like texture,anti-aliasing etc) results


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Cool ...thanks guys  @ rider and @ sisley ..
> 
> I have loved my experience using my sony vaio for 5 yrs .. now mulling over a purchase of Dell for a change...would it be this 15 R SE... .. !! ..thinking... !!



It's surprising to see that your vaio runs that much, 5 years 
many of my friends who owns vaio remain fed up with sony, they faced so much hardware problems, like touchpad stopped working properly is the most common problem and after sales is very very expensive.
Get Dell Inspiron 15R SE, thumbs up from me!



sisley said:


> ya i wasnt smooth that's why had to change settings from very high to medium to play game and fps changed to 32.......i posted this result bcoz some guys here want max settings(like texture,anti-aliasing etc) results



Good to see it even runs 19 fps in all ultra setting 
you should run in high instead of very high and fxaa, mxaa in 4x.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 19, 2012)

@sisley Thanks for that mate.. You've really done a wonderful job  helping out the others. For now I have also postponed my purchase of 15r SE. Planning to buy it at July end, with increased budget to 60K. Hopefully it will be around for that long *fingers crossed*...


----------



## far (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> It's surprising to see that your vaio runs that much, 5 years
> many of my friends who owns vaio remain fed up with sony, they faced so much hardware problems, like touchpad stopped working properly is the most common problem and after sales is very very expensive.
> Get Dell Inspiron 15R SE, thumbs up from me!



Not exacty five years..almost there  4.7 years 

Well.. I din't face much problems with touchpad or anything else apart from the optical drive..The optical drive started to give some problems only lately.. I mean fail to write discs ..but it reads well.. I beleive this  issue will be most common in most of the lappies after a long time.

And yeah I agree after sales is Expensive ...

How about Dell after sales ?.. I believe Dell ought to be durable since they supply most of business machines.. Heating problems on Dell ?


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @sisley Thanks for that mate.. You've really done a wonderful job  helping out the others. For now I have also postponed my purchase of 15r SE. Planning to buy it at July end, with increased budget to 60K. Hopefully it will be around for that long *fingers crossed*...



Till august hp has chances to launch dv6 with GT 650M like they done in US. So, ask here before purchasing.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 19, 2012)

@sisely- Disable tesselation, it hugely affects fps.


----------



## sisley (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> Till august hp has chances to launch dv6 with GT 650M like they done in US. So, ask here before purchasing.



ya u can wait for better graphics if hp gonna release it


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Not exacty five years..almost there  4.7 years
> 
> Well.. I din't face much problems with touchpad or anything else apart from the optical drive..The optical drive started to give some problems only lately.. I mean fail to write discs ..but it reads well.. I beleive this  issue will be most common in most of the lappies after a long time.
> 
> ...



Good for you, you laptop work fine.
Dell after sales is as gr8, same is of hp now. Now Dell/hp products comes with damage warranty. Heating issue of XPS 15 can not be seen in this Inspiron 15R SE, its coolest core-i7 ever. Check previous posts of sisley who owned it.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 19, 2012)

@rider
I have been secretly monitoring these threads for a long time now , I will surely ask for all your opinions before making any decisions.

It could be my superstition, but I had an impression that the build quality and performance of HP is bad.
I have a lot of friends with HP laptops, and most of them have heating issues while some others complaint about bad support and made me pretty skeptical about their performance. Maybe you guys can shed some lights on that.

I will be ordering the laptop on 31st july, as soon as I hear those three magical words "Salary is Credited"


----------



## far (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> Dell after sales is as gr8, same is of hp now. Now Dell/hp products comes with damage warranty. Heating issue of XPS 15 can not be seen in this Inspiron 15R SE, its coolest core-i7 ever. Check previous posts of sisley who owned it.



Hmm.. Will the 15R SE i5 will also be the coolest one ?. "coz  I'm planning on buying the i5 processor...


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @rider
> I have been secretly monitoring these threads for a long time now , I will surely ask for all your opinions before making any decisions.
> 
> It could be my superstition, but I had an impression that the build quality and performance of HP is bad.
> ...



May be your friend is using some lower model of hp? In my model its the best after Apple in terms of build quality. It's metallic finishing and better designed by designers. In terms of performance it won the battle with Dell XPS 15 of 2011. Service is very decent they visit my home in a call, very happy with service.

LINK Check the design rating


----------



## ultimategamer (Jun 19, 2012)

sisley said:


> 15R SE gaming performance for *MAX PAYNE 3* with following max settings:
> *i50.tinypic.com/dr6mms.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



According to result given by sisley and result taken from notebookcheck amd 7730m beats nvidia 640m in max payne 3 and compareable to nvidia 650/560m.

Max Payne 3 Benchmarked - Notebookcheck.net Reviews


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi guys, Any app to note the core temps? 
I'm currently using coretemps 

During idle state its around 45c-52c and when i'm play Codemasters F1 2011 on high settings it reaches 96c-98c after that game crashes :/ 

help!


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Hi guys, Any app to note the core temps?
> I'm currently using coretemps
> 
> During idle state its around 45c-52c and when i'm play Codemasters F1 2011 on high settings it reaches 96c-98c after that game crashes :/
> ...



I know man XPS 15 reaches to 98*C sometimes 
Download this


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmm.. It's third though 
I was just going through the dv6 specs and price, its around 68k (i7 proccy, couldn't find i5), not in my budget at all . 
I can compromise on the proccy as all I will ever do is gaming, got a couple of laptops for other jobs.. I guess I will keep on monitoring for a while..


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Hmm.. It's third though
> I was just going through the dv6 specs and price, its around 68k (i7 proccy, couldn't find i5), not in my budget at all .
> I can compromise on the proccy as all I will ever do is gaming, got a couple of laptops for other jobs.. I guess I will keep on monitoring for a while..



No, core-i7 is not around 68k. Right now 7010tx with core-i7 but GT 630M is of 58-59k in market.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 19, 2012)

sisley said:


> 15R SE gaming performance for *MAX PAYNE 3* with following max settings:
> *i50.tinypic.com/dr6mms.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Are u in Antarctica?? Damn. Cool Laptop!



rider said:


> Asus K55VM-SX086D stands nothing in terms of gaming performance. Neither it comes with a genuine windows nor damage warranty. BTW what model you bought of hp, from that you started advertising hp sux


HP Pavilion TX1000 Tablet PC
*t2.gstatic.com/imagesq=tbn:ANd9GcS5OaHdxZlGJzw0RRpPPoYmqoPMM_6RBeljWcUEoLYxGmlZQWrjDg


----------



## har (Jun 19, 2012)

@sisley--Damn this laptop is too good to be true. Performance is more in the 70k region 

Its just the 10k extra that dell asks for 2 years extended warrantty thats troubling me. That would bring it upto 60k I would get a samsung S550(with blueray ) in that price according to dealers.  Did you take extended warranty ?


----------



## sisley (Jun 19, 2012)

ultimategamer said:


> According to result given by sisley and result taken from notebookcheck amd 7730m beats nvidia 640m in max payne 3 and compareable to nvidia 650/560m.
> 
> Max Payne 3 Benchmarked - Notebookcheck.net Reviews



but thr is no data of GT640 M for 1366*768 DX11,High,4*AF(orange color)



pratik385 said:


> Hi guys, Any app to note the core temps?
> I'm currently using coretemps
> 
> During idle state its around 45c-52c and when i'm play Codemasters F1 2011 on high settings it reaches 96c-98c after that game crashes :/
> ...



i m using CPUID HW Monitor

yesterday i also played f1 with monaco circuit for arnd 40 mins ...core temp. was arnd 65 C for me

idle temps r same for xps 15 and 15R SE but gaming temps has lot of differences...even one of my friends living downstairs played MW3 online with me yesterday on XPS15 and got 90 C temps.......dell promised me better heating performance on this SE and it looks like they told truth



har said:


> @sisley--Damn this laptop is too good to be true. Performance is more in the 70k region
> 
> Its just the 10k extra that dell asks for 2 years extended warrantty thats troubling me. That would bring it upto 60k I would get a samsung S550(with blueray ) in that price according to dealers.  Did you take extended warranty ?



nopes i didnt got any......price was also a factor for me


----------



## ratul (Jun 19, 2012)

har said:


> @sisley--Damn this laptop is too good to be true. Performance is more in the 70k region
> 
> Its just the 10k extra that dell asks for 2 years extended warrantty thats troubling me. That would bring it upto 60k I would get a samsung S550(with blueray ) in that price according to dealers.  Did you take extended warranty ?



well, i took the warranty and my budget shot up to 70k, but if you are buying lappy for a long run, and gaming, then i must say that no doubt you'll need the extended warranty... 
As for me, i wont buy another till 3-4yrs, and won't leave gaming... , so it's up to you only to make any selection...


----------



## pratik385 (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> I know man XPS 15 reaches to 98*C sometimes
> Download this



Thanks man  
Yes it goes high, any measures to make it low?



sisley said:


> but thr is no data of GT640 M for 1366*768 DX11,High,4*AF(orange color)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude! share your gamertag or add me "pralofan" will play online 
btw you have ivy right? 
temps are lookin solid also gr8 with i7
ive 3yr complete care and my right button of touch pad is not working at all, will they do it for free?


----------



## himgar (Jun 19, 2012)

@Sisley  Can you please try to install Linux OS to see if it supports the hardware.


----------



## joy84 (Jun 19, 2012)

himgar said:


> @Sisley  Can you please try to install Linux OS to see if it supports the hardware.



@rider and sisley, i have been following your comments, congo sisley new laptop

i have a question for u both...

which one is better HP Pavillion Beats audio (OR) Dell Inspiron 15r SE Waves MaxxAudio 4.0 studio-quality sound suite + Skullcandy Speakers (2x 2W), 

which is better when compared to sound output and quality while watching movies and listening to music..i am a music lover dont want to compromise on music

pls suggest....


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

Only thing that seems troubling is that whenever I see hard disk temperatures on this thread it is around 47-49 degrees. Now I know a laptop cramps a lot of stuff in a small space and a hard disk can work in 0-60 degrees but isn't that hdd temp a bit high? I guess effective temp of an hdd should be less than 44 degrees.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Only thing that seems troubling is that whenever I see hard disk temperatures on this thread it is around 47-49 degrees. Now I know a laptop cramps a lot of stuff in a small space and a hard disk can work in 0-60 degrees but isn't that hdd temp a bit high? I guess effective temp of an hdd should be less than 44 degrees.



yea, my HDD of dv6 remain below 44 even after intense use, it is of toshiba.


----------



## har (Jun 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Only thing that seems troubling is that whenever I see hard disk temperatures on this thread it is around 47-49 degrees. Now I know a laptop cramps a lot of stuff in a small space and a hard disk can work in 0-60 degrees but isn't that hdd temp a bit high? I guess effective temp of an hdd should be less than 44 degrees.



Thats a problem. Temperatures near 50 degrees can reduce hdd life  I heard somewhere 55 degrees is the maximum for hdd.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 19, 2012)

@*sisley *

can u please post the screenshot of CPU-Z showing its *Memory* tab

to check the ram latency(timings) .... 

still confused whether to go for 4GB version and then add 4GB or 8GB version directly..bcos 8GB version is 3k more than 4GB !!
and 4GB DDR3 wont cost 3k anyday !!!

also i doubt whether 4 GB version will hav filled the 2 RAM slots with 2GB's each, is it a possibility here??


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

Isn't it mentioned on their website what ram modules they are using and if any slots are user accessible or not?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 19, 2012)

yeah! I was also wondering whether we can order 15R SE with 8GB RAM, and whether it will have *any effect* at all on the gaming?


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Isn't it mentioned on their website what ram modules they are using and if any slots are user accessible or not?



Why you going so deep in this, I saw may users in my hp dv6 thread who upgraded 4 GB to 8 GB with their hands and not a single guy face RAM timing issue. 
There is a open slot given in all inspiron of 4GB model.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Isn't it mentioned on their website what ram modules they are using and if any slots are user accessible or not?



only mentioned : 
8GB 2 DIMM (4GB x2) DDR3 1600Mhz
4GB 1 DIMM (4GB x1) DDR3 1600Mhz

okey that solves my last part of question !!tnkz, my bad!!

but 1st part is mor imp!!Waiting foe Sisley to snap n post 



rider said:


> Why you going so deep in this, I saw may users in my hp dv6 thread who upgraded 4 GB to 8 GB with their hands and not a single guy face RAM timing issue.
> There is a open slot given in all inspiron of 4GB model.



I hav read stuffs lyk this :

"As a general rule, you shouldn't mix RAM that way. You can... I have... But it is usually less stable to do so. And you will end up losing the performance that you could have had with the faster RAM. Now, you could re-tune the RAM settings..."

Link :Mixing RAM - same size and Mhz, different latency and volts - Memory - Motherboards-Memory


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

rider said:


> Why you going so deep in this, I saw may users in my hp dv6 thread who upgraded 4 GB to 8 GB with their hands and not a single guy face RAM timing issue.
> There is a open slot given in all inspiron of 4GB model.




Ermm...when did I mention ram timings in the post you quoted?  That was in another post where again,he asked about it. 
 I just asked him to check whether it is mentioned that a ram slot is user accessible or not since he was asking about it.
 And by the way, yes I do know you can put in any 4gb ram module of the same frequency. Have done it myself.



"As a general rule, you shouldn't mix RAM that way. You can... I have... But it is usually less stable to do so. And you will end up losing the performance that you could have had with the faster RAM. Now, you could re-tune the RAM settings"

Yes but the performance difference is not noticeable.


----------



## sisley (Jun 19, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> @*sisley *
> 
> can u please post the screenshot of CPU-Z showing its *Memory* tab
> 
> ...



always use 8 GB memory especially for gaming....maxpayne 3 gaming is proof of that as my RAM usage increases to 4.12 GB though many hidden programs like anti-virus,idm and themes also running.........its better u buy 4GB separately to upgrade to 8 GB........anyway 15R SE uses 2 DIMM (4GB x2) not 2 GB ones

anyway here is the screenshot if CPU-Z memory data:
*i47.tinypic.com/i5n4hs.jpg



Jripper said:


> Only thing that seems troubling is that whenever I see hard disk temperatures on this thread it is around 47-49 degrees. Now I know a laptop cramps a lot of stuff in a small space and a hard disk can work in 0-60 degrees but isn't that hdd temp a bit high? I guess effective temp of an hdd should be less than 44 degrees.



yups.....hdd is of WD and its temp. never reaches 45 C.........always above it......dont know the exact reason though idle and operating temps depend a lot on case surrounding it.....u can clarify if u know.....my room temp. is also not so high......though 60C is the max operating temp of the western digital  1 tb drives.


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Ermm...when did I mention ram timings in the post you quoted?  That was in another post where again,he asked about it.
> I just asked him to check whether it is mentioned that a ram slot is user accessible or not since he was asking about it.
> And by the way, yes I do know you can put in any 4gb ram module of the same frequency. Have done it myself.
> 
> ...



Sorry, man I got confuse by other post.  I don't know that much technical about RAM. I just know I plugged extra kingston 4GB 1333Mhz same that comes with hp. And my computer barely use even 6GB of it, 8GB is more than enough.

Please add some avatar, its difficult to judge by name.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

Ofcourse. 8gb is more than enough for now. It is only needed when one runs loads of vm's along with other memory intensive tasks.



rider said:


> Please add some avatar, its difficult to judge by name.




Yeah..too lazy


----------



## sisley (Jun 19, 2012)

joy84 said:


> @rider and sisley, i have been following your comments, congo sisley new laptop
> 
> i have a question for u both...
> 
> ...



 HP Pavillion Beats audio definitely beats maxxaudio sound system as its subwoofers r latest with triple bass though skullcandy speaker r based on same technology as used in ipods/iphones........i anyway use sony headphones so i doesnt make much difference in terms of speakers.....so if u use headphones then go for skullcandy otherwise for speakers go for Beats audio



himgar said:


> @Sisley  Can you please try to install Linux OS to see if it supports the hardware.



srry cannt do for next 2 weeks as lot of downloading and adjusting going on in win7 to make up for crashed hard drive 2 tb data loss in terms of softwares,songs,movies etc.......though as soon as i m done there, i m definitely gonna install Linux and check for its support by 15R SE 



pratik385 said:


> Thanks man
> Yes it goes high, any measures to make it low?
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think so as they always make some excuse for repairing hardware parts saying this part is not covered under warranty...u can check warranty details(horrible technical details) or call them


----------



## rider (Jun 19, 2012)

joy84 said:


> @rider and sisley, i have been following your comments, congo sisley new laptop
> 
> i have a question for u both...
> 
> ...



Sound Quality of beats make the song very detailed, even some little instrument in the background get highlighted makes it more juicy. I've many songs in .flac and it sounds true in my sennheiser headphones. I also have Edifier M3200 which sounds very nice for acoustic music.
Don't know about new 15R SE MAxx audio 4.0 but old models audio was fine, above average.


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 19, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> @*sisley *
> 
> can u please post the screenshot of CPU-Z showing its *Memory* tab
> 
> ...



it is 4*1 ram.


----------



## ultimategamer (Jun 19, 2012)

@sisley "but thr is no data of GT640 M for 1366*768 DX11,High,4*AF(orange color)"

*www.notebookcheck.net/Max-Payne-3-Benchmarked.76043.0.html

Scroll the page down in above link you will find all data of nvidia 640m,650m/560m etc.


----------



## himgar (Jun 20, 2012)

@Sisley Can you please install fedora linux and see if it supports each hardware.


----------



## vickm (Jun 20, 2012)

Sisley, one more request. 

Is it possible for you to run the wPrime benchmark, which I think will give an idea of how much the temperature goes to, when all 4 cores are being used at max level, without the GPU. This is not useful for gaming as such, so maybe you and others don't care as much, but it would help me a lot.

I wanted to compare with some numbers that have been reported elsewhere:
*forum.notebookreview.com/sager-cle...-w110er-first-look-review-25.html#post8511095


The Clevo used there is a very, very different laptop: 11" and GT 650M, so I'm hoping the Inspiron SE would do much better.

Thanks!


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been following this thread for quite some time now. I am relatively a newbie to the laptop world ....I saw the inspiron 15R SE and I have been considering to buy it. However, I am in a dilemma...to go for which model...I have shortlisted two models:

1st one:
Processor  3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M Processor (3MB cache, up to 2.9 GHz) 
Operating System Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English) 
Display 15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC 
Memory3 6GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz 
Hard Drive  1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive 
Video Card AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC 
Optical Drive  12.7" Tray Load Blu-ray (BD) Combo Drive (BD Read Only) 



OR 

this one:

Processor  3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz) 
Operating System Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English) 
Display 15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC 
Memory3 4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz 
Hard Drive  1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive 
Video Card AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC 
Optical Drive  12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW 


I will be playing games like Batman Arkham City,COD series, Max Payne 3, BF3, GTA 4 which I know are graphic intensive games. 

The 1st model has a i5 processor and a 6GB RAM which i wont be able to upgrade further(confirmed by dell representative).

The 2nd model has an i7 processor bt 4GB RAM which can be upgraded later. But it will be sometime before I upgrade the RAM if I go for this model. 
Will be able to play games I mentioned above ??

Also, budget is little tight so even increase 3k would be a big deal for me. So thats my dilemma right there.Hope you masters can help me out this one!!


----------



## poTpoT (Jun 20, 2012)

im new here and i red all  good stuff in 15r se? 



here in uae it cost 3,999 dhs

and im planning to buy my laptop 


and i saw dv6-6165tx - i 7 ,   dv6-6160se - i5 and now 15R se i5 and i7 .

can u give advice waht to be buy im on gaming also so  i want good grapics so im comparing ddr5 6770m vs ddr3 7730m ... ? 
base on what i red here 7730m is gud gpu...credit to sisley

btw here   dv6-6160se - i5  and 15R se i5 are same price at 3399 aed.... so any idea what to buy.. 


tnx in advc and i want to here reply from rider ^^


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been following this thread for quite sometime now. I have decided to buy the Inspiron 15R SE series. I have shortlisted two models however, I am in a dilemma as to which one to go for.

Model 1

Processor  3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz) 
Operating System Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English) 
Display 15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC 
Memory3 4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz 
Hard Drive  1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive 
Video Card AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC 
Optical Drive  12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW 


Model 2:

Processor  3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M Processor (3MB cache, up to 2.9 GHz) 
Operating System Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English) 
Display 15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC 
Memory3 6GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz 
Hard Drive  1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive 
Video Card AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC 
Optical Drive  12.7" Tray Load Blu-ray (BD) Combo Drive (BD Read Only) 


I would be mostly into gaming. Games like Max Payne 3, GTA 4, BF3,etc which are graphically intensive games.

Model 2 has 6 GB RAM which cannot be upgraded further (confirmed by dell representative).

Model 1 has 4 GB RAM which can upgraded later on. However due to budget constraints I will be able to upgrade it only after a 1-2 months. Would I be able to play above mentioned games on this model??? Also, can someone guide me how to upgrade the RAM of a laptop?

P.S.: I am a newbie & this is gonna be my first laptop  Sorry for any "stupid" questions...I hope you masters can help me out. Cheers!


----------



## far (Jun 20, 2012)

i7 with 4 GB RAM ...you should go for it...ideal for your usage.. YOu can upgrade RAM when you get more cash later point of time...Say 4GB costs around 1k - 1.2k..


----------



## dan4u (Jun 20, 2012)

went to a local dealer today, they quoted Rs 46,500 for the 15R SE, they said it'll reach on Monday.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 20, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> i7 with 4 GB RAM ...you should go for it...ideal for your usage.. YOu can upgrade RAM when you get more cash later point of time...Say 4GB costs around 1k - 1.2k..



thanks android!! But will I be able to play latest games like Max Payne 3???. Coz i read somewhere in the thread that the RAM usage for it goes more than 4 GB. So that just makes a little anxious... Can you help me out??


----------



## rider (Jun 20, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite some time now. I am relatively a newbie to the laptop world ....I saw the inspiron 15R SE and I have been considering to buy it. However, I am in a dilemma...to go for which model...I have shortlisted two models:
> 
> ...



I recommend you to get:

Model 1

Processor 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz) 
Operating System Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English) 
Display 15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC 
Memory3 4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz 
Hard Drive 1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive 
Video Card AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC 
Optical Drive 12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW

Inspiron models have two RAM slots.
In 6 GB case Dell uses both slots as (4+2)GB and in 4GB models you can put a 4GB RAM manually.



dan4u said:


> went to a local dealer today, they quoted Rs 46,500 for the 15R SE, they said it'll reach on Monday.



for what configuration?


----------



## ratul (Jun 20, 2012)

well, this is really awful thing to see:
*Dell Customer Reviews June 2012*.
None of the user gave more than 1 star out of 5, that should be a record...


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 20, 2012)

rider said:


> Inspiron models have two RAM slots.
> In 6 GB case Dell uses both slots as (4+2)GB and in 4GB models you can put a 4GB RAM manually.



Hi rider Thanks a lot!...I got a few more questions. Is laptop Ram different from a desktop RAM. I mean not functionality wise (dat wud be dumb of me ), but in structure, design?...and would I be able to purchase and install on my own from say Lamington Road at Mumbai? or do i have to contact Dell support to do it?...

If I could do it on my own can you guide me as to how to do it?...

Like i said im a newbie


----------



## sisley (Jun 20, 2012)

vickm said:


> Sisley, one more request.
> 
> Is it possible for you to run the wPrime benchmark, which I think will give an idea of how much the temperature goes to, when all 4 cores are being used at max level, without the GPU. This is not useful for gaming as such, so maybe you and others don't care as much, but it would help me a lot.
> 
> ...



ok.......i have performed both tests of wPrime(thread count as default 8) with following specs:
*i49.tinypic.com/21mb7s9.jpg

Here r results:
wPrime 32M benchmark: 10.503sec
wPrime 1024M benchmark: 315.908sec

u can also check results links below:
32M benchmark | wPrime
1024M benchmark | wPrime


----------



## Jripper (Jun 20, 2012)

Laptop ram is different from desktop ram. but yes you can specifically buy laptop ram for about 1.5k max(4gb). you can fit it yourself if you know what you are doing or you can get it fitted at a service centre.


----------



## sisley (Jun 20, 2012)

and corresponding temp readings r:
For 32M
*i49.tinypic.com/34qmpok.jpg

For 1024M
*i49.tinypic.com/fvzl2d.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Jun 20, 2012)

^ Finally your hdd touched 45 degrees  Thats good to see 

Btw @ratul Was just going through your link. dell customer reviews for june 2012. That is some serious negative feedback @_@ Not one or two,but every guy rated them at 1/5 :O That is shocking to say the least.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 20, 2012)

rider said:


> Memory3 4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz



For this model, would the below RAM be compatible?

LINK1

LINK2


----------



## sisley (Jun 20, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Finally your hdd touched 45 degrees  Thats good to see
> 
> Btw @ratul Was just going through your link. dell customer reviews for june 2012. That is some serious negative feedback @_@ Not one or two,but every guy rated them at 1/5 :O That is shocking to say the least.



online order process is pathetic that i know.....they deliver in minimum 2 weeks and sometimes a month.........that's why i ordered it directly via dell exclusive store(delivery in 7-8 days).......that kind of long delivery and manufacturing process makes people tick and they see other brands like HP,Apple,Sony etc laptops being delivered as soon u give them money as they maintain stock.....i couldnt wait for even a week for dell delivery( i wanted to cancel the order and buy Macbook pro) but when it finally arrived it was worth it

If I have ever made any valuable discoveries, it has been owing more to patient attention, than to any other talent   -Isaac Newton


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeeey I ordered 15r SE with 4GB today... 

Ordered online via dell exclusive store with backlit .
Total of Rs.59744

He said expect delivery in 15 bussiness days!!!! 

He gave me 1 week to decide on extended warranty...hav to decide on this...

Also need to buy 4gb 1600Mhz ram or should let the dell store add it once the lap arrives??which is safe , like- is there a chance they place some old used ram in it instead of a new one?


----------



## sisley (Jun 20, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Yeeey I ordered 15r SE with 4GB today...
> 
> Ordered online via dell exclusive store with backlit .
> Total of Rs.59744
> ...



phew....that's long wait.......15 bussiness days............that means 3 weeks as sat,sun r non-working for dell....u need to  decide on warranty otherwise dell will cancel ur order....trust me....have u recieved ur order acknowledgement on mail??????

Anyway in my experience buy and put RAM yourself if u know how to do it.......otherwise u can learn that on youtube


----------



## Jripper (Jun 20, 2012)

"If I have ever made any valuable discoveries, it has been owing more to patient attention, than to any other talent -Isaac Newton"

^ This. Is so very true


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 20, 2012)

@girishpaiv and sisley
You both are the owners of 15R SE right? Could you please enlighten me whether you had to order the adapter(laptop charger) separately or was it bundled with the pack?


----------



## sisley (Jun 20, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @girishpaiv and sisley
> You both are the owners of 15R SE right? Could you please enlighten me whether you had to order the adapter(laptop charger) separately or was it bundled with the pack?



it was with package


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## vickm (Jun 21, 2012)

sisley said:


> and corresponding temp readings r:
> For 32M
> 
> For 1024M



Many thanks! Its nice that the 32M temps look better in the SE than the Clevo, as I had hoped. The temps for the 1024M are high, but I guess that has to be expected. One way to manage that may be to use 2-3 cores at a time instead of all 4 for heavy-CPU work. Its nice to know the upper limit.

Thanks again. You are awesome!


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 21, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite sometime now. I have decided to buy the Inspiron 15R SE series. I have shortlisted two models however, I am in a dilemma as to which one to go for.
> 
> ...



So, this is not a stupid question.
And , i will suggest that you should buy the i7 version, because you stated that you will be playing games like max payne 3 and BF3.
And for thwm , well, they will work like charm on i5, but after playing quite a while, the game will start stucking a bit. i dont mean any long stuck or less FPS.i meant 'Tuck Tuck Wala'' Stuck. U playing mp3, suddenly it stops for some miliseconds and resumes to normal, thats what i amt talking about.

Also, the second reason i will state that u will be futueproof, u will not need to upgrade to any more high end processor (LEAST)2 to 5(MAX) 5 years from now..
Well, hope u buy the i7. 




Acoustichead said:


> Hi rider Thanks a lot!...I got a few more questions. Is laptop Ram different from a desktop RAM. I mean not functionality wise (dat wud be dumb of me ), but in structure, design?...and would I be able to purchase and install on my own from say Lamington Road at Mumbai? or do i have to contact Dell support to do it?...
> 
> If I could do it on my own can you guide me as to how to do it?...
> 
> Like i said im a newbie



Well, if u are too noobe, then i will suggest you take your laptop to a local shoppe which u can trust..
Show them your laptop, and ask'' Bhaiya yaar iski ram dikhado 4gb'' 
And ask him to install it,if he refuse, take it to any other shop and ask him to install it. if u end up without ram, i suggest you ask dell to install your ram..


----------



## himgar (Jun 21, 2012)

Is the new edition now available at local stores?


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 21, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> Memory3 4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
> 
> For this model, would the below RAM be compatible?
> 
> ...



Can somebody help me out on the RAM thing??


----------



## far (Jun 21, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> thanks a lot



Happy now   ?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 21, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Happy now   ?


lols..  Yeah! One can say that


----------



## far (Jun 21, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> lols..  Yeah! One can say that



Great buddy.. When are you going to order one ?. and what Config ?


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea I am gona buy one too ...You guys have been a saviour!!


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> Can somebody help me out on the RAM thing??



None of them, one is 1333Mhz and other is 1066Mhz. You need 1666Mhz.
Check in some big computer shop.
Laptop RAM is different, it looks small in shape, like i said you can upgrade purchasing *4 GB RAM 1666 MHz* of kingston or transend and put it by opening the bottom lid, its easy to do. But in your case ask some techy friend or a service guy to plug it properly.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 21, 2012)

rider said:


> None of them, one is 1333Mhz and other is 1066Mhz. You need 1666Mhz.
> Check in some big computer shop.
> Laptop RAM is different, it looks small in shape, like i said you can upgrade purchasing *4 GB RAM 1666 MHz* of kingston or transend and put it by opening the bottom lid, its easy to do. But in your case ask some techy friend or a service guy to plug it properly.



@rider..I checked out some vids on youtube and it seems relatively easy to plug in laptop RAM..turns out im not that much of noob too ...Also will the below RAM suffice?

 G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ) Memory Type: 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) 1600 MHz DDR3 SO-DIMM


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> @rider..I checked out some vids on youtube and it seems relatively easy to plug in laptop RAM..turns out im not that much of noob too ...Also will the below RAM suffice?
> 
> G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ) Memory Type: 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) 1600 MHz DDR3 SO-DIMM



Yes it is!

Sorry, I said 1666 Mhz, actually it is 1600 Mhz.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 21, 2012)

@@ndroidhead I have decided to wait just a little, so that I have bigger budget. 
In july surely, just wanna keep my eyes open till then 

@rider
 Well, I need your suggestion, HP dv6 (the one that you own) vs 15 SE.. Pros and Cons?? I will greatly appreciate a detailed response on the differences, specially between the graphics cards.
HP dv6

__EDIT_______
BTW any of you guys buying laptops, try to buy it from ebay now, they have quiet an offer going on..  See this.


----------



## arani (Jun 21, 2012)

@sisley

r u using a cooling pad?


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Rider!! You are the man!! 

Cant wait to get my new 15r SE!!


----------



## sisley (Jun 21, 2012)

arani said:


> @sisley
> 
> r u using a cooling pad?



no........why?


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @@ndroidhead I have decided to wait just a little, so that I have bigger budget.
> In july surely, just wanna keep my eyes open till then
> 
> @rider
> ...



First of all my dv6 and 15R SE are not comparable models.
On one hand my dv6 is previous generation 2011 model on other hand inspiron 15R is a latest model with all new specs.
I don't recommend anyone my laptop now, coz it's officially discontinued by hp india. 

Pros of hp: It was the best deal of that time, almost specs as 1.3lac macbook pro 15. GPU was best in its class. Least heating hp laptop ever thanks to hp coolsense software, beats audio makes the sound more rich, keyboard and touchpad are smooth and friendly, having better battery backup than XPS 15 (both 6cell models), damage warranty and super fast service.

Cons of hp: was having no 1080p option in core-i7 models, viewing angles are bad, no sub-woofer in-built, no-blu ray drive.

Overall I'm satisfied what i paid.

Pros of insprion: Awesome price tag, truly VFM right now. Better, cooler, faster and low power consuming IVB processors. New generation Radeon graphics with better DirectX 11 performance, faster RAM now 1600 Mhz.

Cons of inspiron: I don't know much.. better to ask sisley about this. Looks like my dv6 cousin, you know same shape and edges. As a brand it of dell so worried about product quality. Their is no full keyboard so you may face problem, also it is slightly heavier.


----------



## arani (Jun 21, 2012)

@sisley

just like that..the laptop is almost a refrigerator then!!


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

arani said:


> @sisley
> 
> just like that..the laptop is almost a refrigerator then!!



Yea! if we compare with old XPS 15 2nd gen processor with GT 540M its unbelievable. I saw posts in the forum who faced even 95-98*C processors while playing games.


----------



## arani (Jun 21, 2012)

all i have to do now is wait for it to be available at stores in kolkata..


----------



## n64freak (Jun 21, 2012)

How come no body here is talking about the 17" SE? I mean, isn't the 650M the chip they use in the Alienwares and all, and from what I saw online, it beats any laptop available for sub 65k in India. If the only use is gaming, wouldn't it make for a good buy?


----------



## arani (Jun 21, 2012)

@n64freak

yeah it will but portability is a factor..17" is a bit 2 much for a laptop


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

n64freak said:


> How come no body here is talking about the 17" SE? I mean, isn't the 650M the chip they use in the Alienwares and all, and from what I saw online, it beats any laptop available for sub 65k in India. If the only use is gaming, wouldn't it make for a good buy?



It's only with core-i5. And not available for now, according to one of this forum user who taked dell india about this. The weight is 3.4kg which affects in portability. All'n all getting GT 650M in 65k is steal at this price tag.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 21, 2012)

@rider 
Thanks a lot buddy 
The reason I asked was because I saw the dv6 with Ivy bridge and the graphics was 2GB GDDR5 instead of GDDR3 of inspiron. I thought may be the Radeon 6770M is better than the inspiron one.
Found the laptop here.

Thanks again mate..


----------



## rider (Jun 21, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @rider
> Thanks a lot buddy
> The reason I asked was because I saw the dv6 with Ivy bridge and the graphics was 2GB GDDR5 instead of GDDR3 of inspiron. I thought may be the Radeon 6770M is better than the inspiron one.
> Found the laptop here.
> ...



Your welcome!


----------



## astro (Jun 21, 2012)

Just got off a chat with the Dell Sales Rep. They have phased out the 15z models and looks like the new XPS models are going to be exclusively ultrabook types

Dell 15R SE with 3rd Generation i7-3612QM (8GB RAM) will cost you 62K and with corporate discount will be approximately 59K

Dell 15R SE with 3rd Generation i7-3612QM (4GB RAM) will cost you 59K and with corporate discount will be approximately 56K


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn I just had a chat with Dell guy n he said i could have got a (Central Govt Employee )Discount of  5% had i done it online and not via Exclusive Showroom!!

Why this happened to me!!!

I asked Showroom guy so many times for any discount .but he said no discounts ..(which now online guy confirmed that online deal is different if its done via showroom!!)

And i just missed my 3k bcos of unawareness!!!

So anyone buying again ,pls don't go to showrooms for ordering..or check the discounts online first via a chat then go. u may find some cash staying back in ur pocket after purchase.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Damn I just had a chat with Dell guy n he said i could have got a (Central Govt Employee )Discount of  5% had i done it online and not via Exclusive Showroom!!
> 
> Why this happened to me!!!
> 
> ...



You should have checked early pages of this thread where I did mentioned about these discounts you can avail.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok, so will it work if my aunt is a Central Govt employee? I mean will they require some documents or something? I tried to chat with the dell guys, but all I ever get is a phone number to ring them up.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You should have checked early pages of this thread where I did mentioned about these discounts you can avail.



i hav read that n even searched every possible discounts from dell like govt employee ,student etc...
but the showroom guy which i thought will be official dell guy too told me that they had this offer earlier but not anymore!!!! so i just had no option but buy!!!! 

latr i chatted with dell guys online n found that these dicounts are only for online purchase n not even for online purchace via dell exclusive shwroom


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 21, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> i hav read that n even searched every possible discounts from dell like govt employee ,student etc...
> but the showroom guy which i thought will be official dell guy too told me that they had this offer earlier but not anymore!!!! so i just had no option but buy!!!!
> 
> latr i chatted with dell guys online n found that these dicounts are only for online purchase n not even for online purchace via dell exclusive shwroom



You should have consulted earlier .


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You should have consulted earlier .



yaa true 

let no one buying this hav this loss again ..thats y i shared it here...i know many r reading this thread n planning to buy this lap...
atleast they vnt loose the 3k!!!


----------



## himgar (Jun 21, 2012)

Is the new models now available at local stores to see?


----------



## ratul (Jun 21, 2012)

himgar said:


> Is the new models now available at local stores to see?



yes, i saw it in one of the dell stores in nehru place earlier this week...


----------



## himgar (Jun 21, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, i saw it in one of the dell stores in nehru place earlier this week...



Thanks for the info..


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just spoke to the dell guys now, I will get a 5% corporate discount .

But they can't ship in kolkata, or atleast they need me to get them some sort road permit for them to ship to kolkata. That sucks!!


----------



## himgar (Jun 21, 2012)

I have talked to Dell Sales Representative regarding the discounts.

They told 3% discount for purchase of 35K - 55K and 5% for purchase of >55K because my family member is in govt service and not because I am a student.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea same here!! I getting a 5% corporate discount...Advantages of working with Wipro


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey anybody in West bengal aware of this scenario regarding road permit? I recall there was someone from kolkata who ordered 15r SE here.. HELP!!


----------



## n64freak (Jun 22, 2012)

rider said:


> It's only with core-i5. And not available for now, according to one of this forum user who taked dell india about this. The weight is 3.4kg which affects in portability. All'n all getting GT 650M in 65k is steal at this price tag.



Well, for gaming purposes, will the processor effect a lot? I mean, if I play, for instance BF3 for two hours or so on an average per day, will I see much increase in performance with the i5? As for weight, I guess that's managable, it'll most probably be sitting on my table, on not doing much travelling till my vacations 



			
				rider;1682293 And not available for now said:
			
		

> I talked to some reps as well, yesterday and today, and they told me it would take three weeks for delivery, as it "has to be shipped from Malaysia" -__-" But otherwise, will this be a good future proof gaming device? Or should I opt for the 15R SE? As far as benchmarks are concerned, the 650m beats this hands down, but will the ppi be noticeably lower?


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

n64freak said:


> Well, for gaming purposes, will the processor effect a lot? I mean, if I play, for instance BF3 for two hours or so on an average per day, will I see much increase in performance with the i5? As for weight, I guess that's managable, it'll most probably be sitting on my table, on not doing much travelling till my vacations
> 
> 
> I talked to some reps as well, yesterday and today, and they told me it would take three weeks for delivery, as it "has to be shipped from Malaysia" -__-" But otherwise, will this be a good future proof gaming device? Or should I opt for the 15R SE? As far as benchmarks are concerned, the 650m beats this hands down, but will the ppi be noticeably lower?



Good to see dell is providing laptops from malaysia, it would be definitely of better quality. Dell India degrade the quality in customization if customized in india, hope they get this, thats why taking from malaysia.

If you don't care about weigh of the laptop. Get it ASAP!!



raj_55555 said:


> Hey anybody in West bengal aware of this scenario regarding road permit? I recall there was someone from kolkata who ordered 15r SE here.. HELP!!



Dell India is not responsible the state govt is charging taxes for this.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 22, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Hey anybody in West bengal aware of this scenario regarding road permit? I recall there was someone from kolkata who ordered 15r SE here.. HELP!!



don't worry, check out flipkart, all new DELL laptops have arrived with "coming soon" tag, you can get super fast delivery anywhere in INDIA


----------



## n64freak (Jun 22, 2012)

@Rider, sorry to pester you mate, but yeah  I saw on the spec sheet for the 17R SE that it came with a 10/100 ethernet port, while the 15 R SE comes with a 10/100/1000 port. Will it change anything in my connection to the internet if I want to play online?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> don't worry, check out flipkart, all new DELL laptops have arrived with "coming soon" tag, you can get super fast delivery anywhere in INDIA


couldn't find it, could you post the link please?


----------



## n64freak (Jun 22, 2012)

RON28 said:


> don't worry, check out flipkart, all new DELL laptops have arrived with "coming soon" tag, you can get super fast delivery anywhere in INDIA



Does anyone have any idea when Flipkart plans to procure them? I mean, even Dell India reps say it'll deliver in only one month  Should I order now, and wait for it to come, or order off Flipkart? Cause flipkart usually delivers within the week 



raj_55555 said:


> couldn't find it, could you post the link please?



Dell Laptops List India: Flipkart.com
The ones without the prices are the new ones.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 22, 2012)

^thanks a lot.. That serves my purpose as I was gonna wait for this month anyway


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

n64freak said:


> @Rider, sorry to pester you mate, but yeah  I saw on the spec sheet for the 17R SE that it came with a 10/100 ethernet port, while the 15 R SE comes with a 10/100/1000 port. Will it change anything in my connection to the internet if I want to play online?



No, I don't think so all laptops have same ethernet ports you would get same speed in all. 

To be more clear, ask someone who knows about networking.


----------



## n64freak (Jun 22, 2012)

Man, that bender in your picture keeps reminding me I have to finish Futurama u_u

@Raj, you'll wait till flipkart stocks it? I'm going ahead and ordering on monday, to hell with it -_-


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 22, 2012)

lols.. not sure right now.
Spoke to the Dell guys just a couple of minutes earlier. FYI the actual costs of these special editions are 8K less than being charged. E.g. core i7+4GB cost is Rs. 49773.95.
The extra Rs. 5652.67 is the countervail duty and Rs. 2803.91 is the central service tax. 

And then add 5% VAT to it. DAMN!! :O


----------



## n64freak (Jun 22, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> lols.. not sure right now.
> Spoke to the Dell guys just a couple of minutes earlier. FYI the actual costs of these special editions are 8K less than being charged. E.g. core i7+4GB cost is Rs. 49773.95.
> The extra Rs. 5652.67 is the countervail duty and Rs. 2803.91 is the central service tax.
> 
> And then add 5% VAT to it. DAMN!! :O



Now the government needs it's share, don't they? Buy it with a college ID, or through a government officer's card. That should give you a 5% discount, effectively, it's a .25% discount on the price they show without VAT.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 22, 2012)

@n64freak
BTW to answer your earlier question, 10/100/1000 port > 10/100. And also both 15R SE and 17R have the same.
And no the laptops aren't being imported, only some parts are. Otherwise the CVD would be too high.

________EDIT______

^already getting 5% discount (corporate discount)


----------



## RON28 (Jun 22, 2012)

i think there is no gigabyte Ethernet on new dell insprion laptops  but do they have any big impact on networking, anyone here to tell in details ?


----------



## n64freak (Jun 22, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> And no the laptops aren't being imported, only some parts are. Otherwise the CVD would be too high.



 That's what I asked the representative, he said it would take time as it would have to be made and shipped from Malaysia


----------



## ratul (Jun 22, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @n64freak
> BTW to answer your earlier question, 10/100/1000 port > 10/100. And also both 15R SE and 17R have the same.
> And no the laptops aren't being imported, only some parts are. Otherwise the CVD would be too high.
> 
> ...





RON28 said:


> i think there is no gigabyte Ethernet on new dell insprion laptops  but do they have any big impact on networking, anyone here to tell in details ?





yes, but it won't make any difference unless you are setting up a large n/w, and your system being the server, 10/100/1000 just means the Gigabit Ethernet, i.e., max transfer rate on a full duplex network can touch 1000mbps on that line, tell me, how many of us have 100mbps internet connection.. , forget about 1000mbps...
So just relax, it won't make any difference on day to day basis...

*Test for geeks: Open Task Manager and while using your full bandwidth of your internet connection (downloading with IDM), see the networking tab and note the %age usage of your internet connection on your Ethernet Card.*


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 22, 2012)

Gigabyte ethernet, I don't know any such thing 

Just kidding, Gigabit ethernet is there in the inspirons, at least the 15R SE does have it.

See for yourself in the specs section 


			
				Dell specs page said:
			
		

> Wired communications  Integrated ethernet 10/100/1000


----------



## himgar (Jun 22, 2012)

Is the AMD radeon 7670M graphics card compatible for linux or I should go for nvidia one?


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

himgar said:


> Is the AMD radeon 7670M graphics card compatible for linux or I should go for nvidia one?



Yes, it is compatible with linux OS. Linux OS supports manual switching which requires restart of X-Server to switch between graphics solutions. Read this
HD 7670M is better than GT 630M in gaming performance.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 22, 2012)

At least it was not supported till March. I would go with Nvidia if I used *nix/linux.
see here


----------



## himgar (Jun 22, 2012)

@sisley.  Have you faced any heating problem with IB processor as mentioned on the internet?


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 22, 2012)

Dell New Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HB Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell NotebookFlipkart Inspiron 15R SE

Strange in this config...it shows NVIDIA Graphic card


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah! that has to be wrong. I have seen this many times with flipkart, they don't bother with the exact specifications.


----------



## far (Jun 22, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> Dell New Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HB Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell NotebookFlipkart Inspiron 15R SE
> 
> Strange in this config...it shows NVIDIA Graphic card



Flipkart's Spec's are not always accurate..refer manufacturer's site for specs..those will be final..


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 22, 2012)

...i almost had decided to wait till flipkart brings it out....btw will Special Edition laptops last in market for more than a month??...i amean till August?


----------



## himgar (Jun 22, 2012)

Is the new dell inspiron 15R (not special edition) has RAM expandable to 8GB


----------



## far (Jun 22, 2012)

himgar said:


> Is the new dell inspiron 15R (not special edition) has RAM expandable to 8GB



yes it does.. !!


----------



## ratul (Jun 22, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> ...i almost had decided to wait till flipkart brings it out....btw will Special Edition laptops last in market for more than a month??...i amean till August?



Can't say, some say that special editions are launched just for a month or so, some say that they are gonna stay for long in the market...
Better contact Dell for that, btw, till August, most of the companies would have launched their IB Proccy lappies, so hope for having loads of options by that time... 

BTW,  my order status has currently changed to Manufacturing Build Complete.. 
Expecting it to arrive soon...


----------



## kid A (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello Everyone 

Actually i was silently going through all the conversation happening here from past 2-3 days as a guest logger, and i just created this account to thank all of you for providing all the reviews and other information.

I was going around all over the internet to look for a suitable laptops for myself since past one week. I am more into media post processing, illustration and animation right now.. also i was once a dedicated gamer during my college day.. and i know i am going to become one of them again once i got this new system.
A week back, i had almost made my decision to go for Asus K55SV, as i had budget stretched upto 50k, but later it got 
stretched up to 70k where my colleague told me that we should go for a XPS.

Then all of sudden i happened to stumble upon this forum 3 days ago, and went through this topic and also searched other reviews about 15R. And yesterday only i placed query for two of them on Dell's website.

And to inform you people, i am yet to recieve a call (which i'll probably get tomorrow as of after one working day). But i happened to call this Dell Exclusive store here in B'lore few moments back.. And guess what ! They have these models right there, and the guy also told me that he'll get customization done if required (i am obviously going for a back lit keyboard) 

So even thou i have submitted the cart, i am visiting this store tommorrow, and feel the laptop. 
- Also he told me that, they provide weekend offers here.. i.e. some free electronic goodies...
- After placing the order and payment, he said they can ship anywhere in India for free (I will be off to Surat next week, so i will get it delieverd there.)    
- Moreover they are offering it on the same prices as on the website.

Only problem i will be facing is that, as i am going for 2 laptops.. i will be paying via cheque.. and will have to wait till mon eve or tue before it get cleared.. And so it will take a week to ten more days after that to get it delivered in Surat.   

But anyway, i found this awesome forum to get all info from. I will visit the store probably by tomorrow noon.. and mostly probably, i will book my 15R's right over there  and let you guys know if there's more regarding this or any  other model by Dell.

Thank you everyone once again


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 22, 2012)

ratul said:


> Can't say, some say that special editions are launched just for a month or so, some say that they are gonna stay for long in the market...
> Better contact Dell for that, btw, till August, most of the companies would have launched their IB Proccy lappies, so hope for having loads of options by that time...
> 
> BTW,  my order status has currently changed to Manufacturing Build Complete..
> Expecting it to arrive soon...




I had a talk with one of the Dell representative. He says he has no knowledge of any such thing to happen but he says the prices might rise in the future.

@ratul awesome man! Do post your review on the same. btw whts the config??


----------



## ratul (Jun 22, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> I had a talk with one of the Dell representative. He says he has no knowledge of any such thing to happen but he says the prices might rise in the future.
> 
> @ratul awesome man! Do post your review on the same. btw whts the config??



well, prices'll rise as we have seen in case of HP 7xxx series, also because of decrease in value of rupee against dollar... 

but, i have posted config earlier in the post, 15r SE, i7, 8gb RAM, 1tb HDD, backlit, 3yr. premium support, accessories: BT headset, HDMI cables, Wireless mouse, Targus Synergy Backpack, 36month Mcafee..


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 22, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, prices'll rise as we have seen in case of HP 7xxx series, also because of decrease in value of rupee against dollar...
> 
> but, i have posted config earlier in the post, 15r SE, i7, 8gb RAM, 1tb HDD, backlit, 3yr. premium support, accessories: BT headset, HDMI cables, Wireless mouse, Targus Synergy Backpack, 36month Mcafee..



yea dats the sad part about the price rise . I will buy by atleast July start...hope they dont increase by then.....yea i browsed through and aw ur post...Damn nice config...I am going for 4gb RAM instead of 8gb...wil go for upgrade later on...i save money dat way...


----------



## n64freak (Jun 22, 2012)

The price just keeps rising -_- And did anyone notice the 17" SE? They've two options now, kinda like a mid range gaming PC and a high end one. The second option ships with a FHD screen and 8 gigs of RAM, as well as an i7. At almost a lakh. Since when did Inspiron become a gaming line?


----------



## ratul (Jun 22, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> yea dats the sad part about the price rise . I will buy by atleast July start...hope they dont increase by then.....yea i browsed through and aw ur post...Damn nice config...I am going for 4gb RAM instead of 8gb...wil go for upgrade later on...i save money dat way...



yes, but remember about the RAM timings discussed before upgrading the ram..



n64freak said:


> The price just keeps rising -_- And did anyone notice the 17" SE? They've two options now, kinda like a mid range gaming PC and a high end one. The second option ships with a FHD screen and 8 gigs of RAM, as well as an i7. At almost a lakh. Since when did Inspiron become a gaming line?



Can you share the link for 17r SE with an i7 & FHD, i can see in tech specs, but it's not available to choose yet..


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2012)

n64freak said:


> The price just keeps rising -_- And did anyone notice the 17" SE? They've two options now, kinda like a mid range gaming PC and a high end one. The second option ships with a FHD screen and 8 gigs of RAM, as well as an i7. At almost a lakh. Since when did Inspiron become a gaming line?



It was of 58k when it first come with core-i5, now they raised to 64k of the same model may be due to high demand. 
Now, this is called MARKETING.


----------



## arani (Jun 22, 2012)

@raj_55555

for delivery in kolkata, u have to get the Form-50 from ur local sales tax office, fill it up and send it 2 Dell India and only then they will be able to ship to kolkata..i am having the same problem myself..


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 22, 2012)

@arani  Damn it!! Why us??
Please do let me know of the procedures if you go to get the forms. I will highly appreciate that. 

And BTW anybody still wondering, it's confirmed. 15R SE has gigabit Ethernet, 17R SE doesn't 
Strange though!


----------



## arani (Jun 23, 2012)

@raj_55555

i think it wd b better to wait 4 these laptops 2 b available at flipkart..we wont have to take the burden of these problems then..


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone.. I 've gone through this entire thread last night as I am also looking for similar laptop as one which is being discussed here. 

And I would like to thank all especially "Sisely" for the reviews and comments.

Personally I was nt impressed with the dell brand because of various bad reviews at various places (like here and here).. Also there was description of poor reviews in this thread itself (here) where every person rated poorly for it. 

The SE and the New Dell Inspiron 15R looks great for my needs (moderate gaming and good battery backup without heating issues) but I am still afraid about the ASS of brand. 

Before this I had ASUS K53SM in mind and then I came across this forum where even ATI Radeon 7670M (of non SE) looks better than this 630M of ASUS.. I am so confused.. I am not big fan of ASUS or Dell as this is going to be my first laptop, but I am afraid of making wrong decision. Help please.


----------



## sisley (Jun 23, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Hi Everyone.. I 've gone through this entire thread last night as I am also looking for similar laptop as one which is being discussed here.
> 
> And I would like to thank all especially "Sisely" for the reviews and comments.
> 
> ...



u have looked at all general and technical data for 15R SE here and i presume also for ASUS K53SM at other threads........to satisfy ur curiousity u need to go to ur nearest dell and asus store and take demo.....if u have any specific questions abt 15SE ask here.....dell xps and inspiron exteriors were not so gud earlier but they have improved much in this SE but still not so gud


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 23, 2012)

sisley said:


> u need to go to ur nearest dell and asus store and take demo.....



Well I will probably go tomorrow to have a look at both of these at Nehru Place market (delhi)..

Other than ASS Dell Inspiron 15R SE looks really tempting.. I wish there were option to customize to low HDD (750 GB 5600 rpm) or something like that, as I have budget of 45k.. 

I know you just got the Dell, but it will be really helpful if anyone had an experience with Dell ASS.. Is it good? bad?? 

Overall (Quality wise, VFM and ASS) where does Dell stand as compared to ASUS and Sony??


----------



## tushar mathur (Jun 23, 2012)

i'm also thinking of buying the 15r se(i5+7730) laptop as it fits into my budget (<50k).
i wanted to ask that will the above processor+gpu be enough to run games for 3 years on low to med settings?
and how much upgrade does the i7 provide over i5?


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

tushar mathur said:


> i'm also thinking of buying the 15r se(i5+7730) laptop as it fits into my budget (<50k).
> i wanted to ask that will the above processor+gpu be enough to run games for 3 years on low to med settings?
> and how much upgrade does the i7 provide over i5?



If you looking to buy a laptop for 3-4 years. I would suggest you to get core-i7, its future proof and a quad core with hyper threading.



vipulgreattt said:


> Hi Everyone.. I 've gone through this entire thread last night as I am also looking for similar laptop as one which is being discussed here.
> 
> And I would like to thank all especially "Sisely" for the reviews and comments.
> 
> ...



Don't look on those american reseller rating sites. These sites of full of bad reviews in every brand. First of all keep in mind there is no laptop that is as good as dell inspiron in the market right now. And you won't that great service in asus like dell. Asus doesn't offer damage protection warranty and all. Asus service group is not that big as hp and dell. Asus laptops looks cheap and VFM because they don't come with pre-loaded genuine windows 7, you have to spend 6-7k more to buy genuine windows from the market if you want good performance and updates. Very few people buy Asus laptop, though they produces fine laptops.


----------



## har (Jun 23, 2012)

@tushar--just like rider said, go with the i7. More future proof.

@sisley--you sure are lucky !! A lot of 14r se and 15r se users have been experiencing random BSOD's, especially when they try to run the windows experience rating . But you dont seem to be facing those problems. So I guess they have been sorted out by now.


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

har said:


> @tushar--just like rider said, go with the i7. More future proof.
> 
> @sisley--you sure are lucky !! A lot of 14r se and 15r se users have been experiencing random BSOD's, especially when they try to run the windows experience rating . But you dont seem to be facing those problems. So I guess they have been sorted out by now.



Are those BSOD users are from our india or american idiots?


----------



## har (Jun 23, 2012)

rider said:


> Are those BSOD users are from our india or american idiots?



Australian and malaysian idiots 
It seems to have been some hardware problem as dell replaced their laptops and since have been working fine.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 23, 2012)

Guys! I know you all are just kidding, but lets not bring in Racism.


----------



## har (Jun 23, 2012)

@rider--Do you know the prices of the V3 series of acer notebooks with ivy bridge in india ?? Abroad for 850$ it packs 2.3-GHz Intel Core i7-3610QM CPU, 6GB of RAM, a 500GB 5,400-rpm hard drive and Nvidia GeForce GT 640M GPU with 2GB of VRAM and scores 12780 in 3dmark06


@raj--yeah sorry


----------



## far (Jun 23, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Guys! I know you all are just kidding, but lets not bring in Racism.



yeah....exactly ...lets not do this....

hopefully we get some competitors for 15r se from other brands so that buyers get to party with good deals...

i'm on the verge of buying a laptop


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> yeah....exactly ...lets not do this....
> 
> hopefully we get some competitors for 15r se from other brands so that buyers get to party with good deals...
> 
> i'm on the verge of buying a laptop



hp india is definitely bringing a core-i7 model with GT 650M in a month or so.



raj_55555 said:


> Guys! I know you all are just kidding, but lets not bring in Racism.



LOL, where i used racist words.  I don't even say anything about their race, i said "american idiots" this is nothing related to racism. Sorry, if anything hurts you.



har said:


> @rider--Do you know the prices of the V3 series of acer notebooks with ivy bridge in india ?? Abroad for 850$ it packs 2.3-GHz Intel Core i7-3610QM CPU, 6GB of RAM, a 500GB 5,400-rpm hard drive and Nvidia GeForce GT 640M GPU with 2GB of VRAM and scores 12780 in 3dmark06
> 
> 
> @raj--yeah sorry



This would be no less than 50k in India, and it is of acer, the worst laptop brand. Nobody nowadays spends more than 30-35k on acers.


----------



## aryan.838 (Jun 23, 2012)

Guys I have ordered Inspiron 15R SE from dell website...my order status is Manufacturing build complete so I will get it in a few days time...will post a complete review then...as for anyone who is planning to buy a laptop I must say this one is best bet as of now...the specs are really good on paper.

One more thing, many people here are asking how to get Form 39 or Form 50...so here is the answer;
Actually Form 39(In my case as I live in UP) and form 50 are nothing but just proof given by your locals sales tax office which proves that you have paid the VAT before bringing any item in the state.
To obtain it you just need to go to your local sales tax office, and get form 39 or 50 against your order Quotation...thats it!!


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

aryan.838 said:


> Guys I have ordered Inspiron 15R SE from dell website...my order status is Manufacturing build complete so I will get it in a few days time...will post a complete review then...as for anyone who is planning to buy a laptop I must say this one is best bet as of now...the specs are really good on paper.
> 
> One more thing, many people here are asking how to get Form 39 or Form 50...so here is the answer;
> Actually Form 39(In my case as I live in UP) and form 50 are nothing but just proof given by your locals sales tax office which proves that you have paid the VAT before bringing any item in the state.
> To obtain it you just need to go to your local sales tax office, and get form 39 or 50 against your order Quotation...thats it!!



What is the conf and of your laptop? And you mean to say that you don't have to pay an extra penny to purchase in UP?


----------



## aryan.838 (Jun 23, 2012)

rider said:


> What is the conf and of your laptop? And you mean to say that you don't have to pay an extra penny to purchase in UP?



Core i5/4GB DDR3/1TB/7730M Radeon/15.6" Screen...this is the config with backlit keyboard
 Cost 52,572INR...and I had to pay Rs 250 for obtaining Form-39 from STO.


----------



## n64freak (Jun 23, 2012)

The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

There you go. A mean machine, if there ever was one.With 3D too, so pretty much a complete package. And for anyone with a big enough budget, this should be a good buy. So I guess this kills all hope for an XPS notebook line, they'll end up being a pure ultrabook range now. And the Inspiron R is probably the next gaming range to buy


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 23, 2012)

rider said:
			
		

> LOL, where i used racist words. I don't even say anything about their race, i said "american idiots" this is nothing related to racism. Sorry, if anything hurts you.


lols.. I am not really an American, so it didn't hurt me. However it does meet the definition of racism (abuse based on geographic ancestry), but that's another argument. Anyways, no harm done 

As for the topic of inspiron, I am worried that the prices may rise, rupee has exceeded 57.


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

n64freak said:


> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> There you go. A mean machine, if there ever was one.With 3D too, so pretty much a complete package. And for anyone with a big enough budget, this should be a good buy. So I guess this kills all hope for an XPS notebook line, they'll end up being a pure ultrabook range now. And the Inspiron R is probably the next gaming range to buy



Now, this is some good s**t!! 
These special editions are temporarily replacement in low prices, it would be replaced by new XPS lineup.

How much is the same model with non 3D 1080p screen?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 23, 2012)

Will a cooling pad be needed for 15r SE ??Will it help raise the life lime of the lap in long run??then which one for near 1k?
 and what all other stuffs will help??
any tips you know pls share.Cos its gonna be my first laptop!!


----------



## ratul (Jun 23, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Will a cooling pad be needed for 15r SE ??Will it help raise the life lime of the lap in long run??then which one for near 1k?
> and what all other stuffs will help??
> any tips you know pls share.Cos its gonna be my first laptop!!



me too... .
it's mine first too, and also can anybody explain how to minimize the battery wearout level on this type of gaming lappy..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 23, 2012)

@n64freak where did u configure that machine? i don't see 17r with i7 on dell india site. 
how much does it cost without 3d screen?


----------



## n64freak (Jun 23, 2012)

Didn't configure it mate, just go to the site, and filter the computers by 17" screen size. You'll see three options, one the 64k wala, then this one lakh monster, then the alienware. And @rider, there is no such option 
It's either the low cost monster, without the FHD and 8GB and i7, or it's bigger brother, who's got 3D. No in-between, nor any option to upgrade the lower one's screen :/

Oh, and did anyone notice? It's got BD-write capability, as well as an additional SSD drive


----------



## sisley (Jun 23, 2012)

n64freak said:


> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> There you go. A mean machine, if there ever was one.With 3D too, so pretty much a complete package. And for anyone with a big enough budget, this should be a good buy. So I guess this kills all hope for an XPS notebook line, they'll end up being a pure ultrabook range now. And the Inspiron R is probably the next gaming range to buy



this is a true beast

best config. in dell 
-8GB DDR3 1600Mhz
-mSATA SSD - 32GB
-GT 650M GDDR5 2GB 3D
-17.3" 3D Capable FHD
-12.7" Tray Load Blu-ray)

If its available in india i hope someone in this forum buys it


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

n64freak said:


> Didn't configure it mate, just go to the site, and filter the computers by 17" screen size. You'll see three options, one the 64k wala, then this one lakh monster, then the alienware. And @rider, there is no such option
> It's either the low cost monster, without the FHD and 8GB and i7, or it's bigger brother, who's got 3D. No in-between, nor any option to upgrade the lower one's screen :/
> 
> Oh, and did anyone notice? It's got BD-write capability, as well as an additional SSD drive



In tech specs of 17R SE:
There are 3 display options.
17.3" HD+ WLED True-Life (1600x900)
17.3" FHD WLED Anti-Glare (1920x1080)
17.3" 3D Capable FHD WLED True-Life (1920x1080)

17.3" FHD WLED Anti-Glare (1920x1080) will be coming soon and should be of 75k.


----------



## n64freak (Jun 23, 2012)

@Rider, yeah that part I noticed too. But they've given only two preset options as of now, with no option to customize them


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 23, 2012)

rider said:


> Don't look on those american reseller rating sites. These sites of full of bad reviews in every brand. First of all keep in mind there is no laptop that is as good as dell inspiron in the market right now. And you won't that great service in asus like dell. Asus doesn't offer damage protection warranty and all. Asus service group is not that big as hp and dell.



Yeah I guess so.. Any brand I browse for there, I get bad reviews... I probably be going for Dell Inspiron 15R SE, inspite of its higher cost, as I will be needing a backlit keyboard, which is kind of necessary for working in dark and due the fact of never ever typed much on laptops before. 

The GPU is also decent, but I sure would have chose the normal Inspiron 15R over this higher GPU SE version, as I am kind of trying to giving up gaming. And plan to do so slowly....Only thing stopping is backlit keyboard now.

In fact I could use this extra 6k to buy a graphic tablet for working on some videos and diagrams.. 



rider said:


> Asus laptops looks cheap and VFM because they don't come with pre-loaded genuine windows 7, you have to spend 6-7k more to buy genuine windows from the market if you want good performance and updates. Very few people buy Asus laptop, though they produces fine laptops.



I was inclined toward ASUS because of its ice cool technology, which supposedly keeps palm resting cool and games dont cause much damage to lappy.. But now from review by Sisley, I guess I dont have to worry about the heating issues in this model..


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

@vipulgreattt thanks for the applause.


----------



## far (Jun 23, 2012)

I went to a dell store today..they are offering wireless  mouse, bluetooth headset free with the same online prices for the 15R SE... the specs are good on the SE but i was drawn back by the looks...ugly...making me think on this one....

but the normal 15r has metalfinish and looks awesome..


----------



## arani (Jun 23, 2012)

can anybody confirm whether the Dell store at *kolkata* is selling the SE laptops?


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

arani said:


> can anybody confirm whether the Dell store at *kolkata* is selling the SE laptops?



You should better call and ask to dell showroom. LINK


----------



## arani (Jun 23, 2012)

i did but they said it will take *2 months!!!!!* :O which is crazy coz its alrdy available in other metro cities!!


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 23, 2012)

Guys!! I couldn't take it anymore. I have decided to order the 15R SE with i7 

Once again a lot of thanks to rider, he pointed me to it . The only downside will be the harassment I am about to face at the sales tax office 

BTW still wondering whether I should go with the 4GB and upgrade later, or will that cause any compatibility issues??


----------



## rider (Jun 23, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Guys!! I couldn't take it anymore. I have decided to order the 15R SE with i7
> 
> Once again a lot of thanks to rider, he pointed me to it . The only downside will be the harassment I am about to face at the sales tax office
> 
> BTW still wondering whether I should go with the 4GB and upgrade later, or will that cause any compatibility issues??



Go on brother, buy it asap! I have been in hp dv6 thread from months and see many users upgraded from 4GB to 8GB like me, and not a single person get any kind of issue. Before running laptop for the first time plug an extra 4 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM, forget it and live in the gaming paradise.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks mate.. I guess I'll do that, and save myself a few k's 
It's gonna cost me 57k with the discount, also gonna order Max Payne with it 

Hopefully I'll get it before my birthday (mid July)


----------



## sisley (Jun 23, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Guys!! I couldn't take it anymore. I have decided to order the 15R SE with i7
> 
> Once again a lot of thanks to rider, he pointed me to it . The only downside will be the harassment I am about to face at the sales tax office
> 
> BTW still wondering whether I should go with the 4GB and upgrade later, or will that cause any compatibility issues??



congrats bro........at last finally someone decides to buy rather than talking and poking arnd on this thread

upgrade RAM to 8gb as soon as it comes.......trust me its necessary for recent games like maxpayne 3


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks buddy. BTW how many days did you wait after ordering? 

I just figured out that I will only be able to order on Tuesday, as on Monday I will have to go get the road permit


----------



## sisley (Jun 23, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Thanks buddy. BTW how many days did you wait after ordering?
> 
> I just figured out that I will only be able to order on Tuesday, as on Monday I will have to go get the road permit



i got lappy on 8th day from the date of ordering here in delhi


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot. Now the waiting begins for me..


----------



## far (Jun 23, 2012)

rider said:


> hp india is definitely bringing a core-i7 model with GT 650M in a month or so



I'm really looking forward to that..if it  has got the looks with i7...I'm defnitely going for  it...I was really disappointed with 15R SE looks...cheap looking...

Regular 15R looks great though ....hmmm weird Dell...Aren't SE's supposed to look good than the reg ones...just in specs in this case....


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 23, 2012)

Can please anyone confirm what is the exact/actual 'take away' price of 15R SE with 8GB i7. At the cart it is showing of Rs.59,899.44 (only after adding a backlit KB). So, after (5% tax + including 250 INR for sales tax in W.B. + ???), how much is the actual figure one have to pay online exactly??


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 23, 2012)

Should be around 63k mate. Its just simple math


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 23, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Should be around 63k mate. Its just simple math



Thnx, but I wanted to know for West Bengal as they may have some octroi or ??? charges. Anyone from Kolkata who has bought it can confirm? Or else it should be Min 63K or more, right??


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 23, 2012)

I wish they had full hd option for 15r se


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 23, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> Thnx, but I wanted to know for West Bengal as they may have some octroi or ??? charges. Anyone from Kolkata who has bought it can confirm? Or else it should be Min 63K or more, right??


I don't think there is any other charge, I will come to know of it I am sure; eventually 
However, I will suggest you go with the 4GB version, it will be 57K (+ TAX), and then add the 4GB RAM yourself. It's much cheaper that way.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 24, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> I don't think there is any other charge, I will come to know of it I am sure; eventually
> However, I will suggest you go with the 4GB version, it will be 57K (+ TAX), and then add the 4GB RAM yourself. It's much cheaper that way.



It has only TWO slots and 2GB*2, so either you have ended with 2+4 = 6GB of Ram or buy 2*4GB, so, IMO, 8gb inbuilt is better


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 24, 2012)

Not really. It's mentioned in the config as 4x1 DIMM. So I guess a slot will be empty.

I will still ensure that I ask this to the representative specifically.


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 24, 2012)

Today went to the Market to enquire and feel the 15R and something surprised me. A shop keeper there offered me

The 15R SE
i7+ 8gb+ 1tb+ all the other specs excluding backlit keyboard for rs 56k. how's this deal?
(But i may miss the backlit keyboard. ahhhhhhh again confused)

Please help. which one is better?


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> Today went to the Market to enquire and feel the 15R and something surprised me. A shop keeper there offered me
> 
> The 15R SE
> i7+ 8gb+ 1tb+ all the other specs excluding backlit keyboard for rs 56k. how's this deal?
> ...



It's a great deal buy it, don't spend thousands more just for a backlit keyboard.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 24, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Not really. It's mentioned in the config as 4x1 DIMM. So I guess a slot will be empty.
> 
> I will still ensure that I ask this to the representative specifically.



You are right, I was wrong, sorry for the over-talking...



chinmaya said:


> Today went to the Market to enquire and feel the 15R and something surprised me. A shop keeper there offered me
> 
> The 15R SE
> i7+ 8gb+ 1tb+ all the other specs excluding backlit keyboard for rs 56k. how's this deal?
> ...



In which city are you in?? It's a steal buddy, go get it...


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 24, 2012)

Yup, it is a steal indeed. If you are in Bangalore then do tell me which shop it is. Although if love to have backlit keyboard too cuz i like working in the dark and without backlit, there would be a lot of mistakes.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 24, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Yup, it is a steal indeed. If you are in Bangalore then do tell me which shop it is. Although if love to have backlit keyboard too cuz i like working in the dark and without backlit, there would be a lot of mistakes.



Arrange a led lamp  it is around 7K or more lesser...


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it possible to play 3d movies on it if i hook it up to a 3d tv/monitor? If yes then is there any difference between monitors for 3d with ati and nvidia?


----------



## arani (Jun 24, 2012)

@raj_55555

are you done with the octroi problem?? plz enlighten


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 24, 2012)

^ Generally we are supposed to be nocturnal creatures, how come you are awake so early 

Anyways, I found a step by step guide on getting the Road Permit.Read this.

I am planning to go to the sales tax office at beleghata tomorrow, after I get an updated quotation from Dell. As I stay in saltlake, it won't be too much of a hassle. I'll post the updates here, that's the least I can do. 

@arani
what's the CAS latency of your 15R SE RAM? If you can tell, that would be very helpful.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 24, 2012)

arani said:


> dats true..its the performance that matters..brand comes 2nd..but 15R beats the 14R hands down in VFM..




But the config of 14R SE for 55k provides:

-> Core i5 @2.9Ghz

-> Better Graphics

-> Better Portability

-> 8Gb DDR3 @ 1600Mhz

-> 500Gb  But at 7200 Rpm  )

Why haven't i seen nobody talking about the RPM??? its better better right??

And if you are going for this config then its the best portable casual gaming futuristic sexy beast among the others with 7 above Battery back up


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 24, 2012)

^I would have surely gone for it if not for the 14" screen. IMO games are more enjoyable in a bigger screen.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 24, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> ^I would have surely gone for it if not for the 14" screen. IMO games are more enjoyable in a bigger screen.



Yeah maybe its because you are preferring a big rig or for maybe also for serious gaming while i need good battery life + future proof + a beast


----------



## himgar (Jun 24, 2012)

@Sisley 

From which store in Delhi did you have your purchase?

I am too planning to buy a new one in a week.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just spoke to dell exclusive store guys, they are selling the i5 model of 15R SE at 47k. A whopping 3k less than the online price :O


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 24, 2012)

sanjoy.bose said:


> You are right, I was wrong, sorry for the over-talking...
> 
> 
> 
> In which city are you in?? It's a steal buddy, go get it...



i stay at hyderabad. if u guys want the exact shop details just message me.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 24, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> what's the cas latency of your 15r se ram? If you can tell, that would be very helpful.



11-11-11-28

but i didnt find this latency 4gb Ram anywhere in net!!
So i plan to get the ram upgrade from dell itself once my lap gets delivered!!


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 24, 2012)

Damn!! That means it'll cost me more isn't it? Do you know how much they will charge for a RAM upgrade?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 24, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Damn!! That means it'll cost me more isn't it? Do you know how much they will charge for a RAM upgrade?



Naah its less enuf...
He told me its near .65k for 2GB so  it will be its double for 4GB near 1.3k 
so v save 1.7k ...


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 24, 2012)

@raj, Kolkata is always comes last on these kinds, the exclusive store will have SE after 2 Months!!! So, all costly and no option for us...


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 24, 2012)

@girishpaiv Well! that's a relief 

@Sanjoy.bose
I asked the exclusive stores person, he didn't have any information about when the i7 models will be available. I even offered ordering one, he had no clue whatsoever. I am sure it would have cost me 3k less and without any issues with the sales tax office


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jun 24, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @girishpaiv Well! that's a relief
> 
> @Sanjoy.bose
> I asked the exclusive stores person, he didn't have any information about when the i7 models will be available. I even offered ordering one, he had no clue whatsoever. I am sure it would have cost me 3k less and without any issues with the sales tax office



I called too, I know...


----------



## ratul (Jun 24, 2012)

sisley said:


> i got lappy on 8th day from the date of ordering here in delhi



You were very lucky sisley , you had the least waiting time of all of us..
And mine is on the end too... , recieved message from BlueDart that they're gonna deliever it tomorrow before 5pm..


----------



## sisley (Jun 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> You were very lucky sisley , you had the least waiting time of all of us..
> And mine is on the end too... , recieved message from BlueDart that they're gonna deliever it tomorrow before 5pm..



at last end to ur painful wait...........if u r into gaming plz post performance and temp. results



himgar said:


> @Sisley
> 
> From which store in Delhi did you have your purchase?
> 
> I am too planning to buy a new one in a week.



i brought it frm gurgaon......below is address

Dell Exclusive Store
Sec-14, Gurgaon
Haryana-122001
8800958181, 0124- 4064921


----------



## ratul (Jun 24, 2012)

sisley said:


> at last end to ur painful wait...........if u r into gaming plz post performance and temp. results



I live to game... 
btw, i don't have any of the recent games now, my current desktop can only handle games upto 2005-06 era, so it'll take a while to download (me a pirate  ) them.. Thinking of getting bf3 first...


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> I live to game...
> btw, i don't have any of the recent games now, my current desktop can only handle games upto 2005-06 era, so it'll take a while to download (me a pirate  ) them.. Thinking of getting bf3 first...


Quite frankly, I used to be one to. But now a days the games are so cheap, we should at least buy the one's we like. Rest is up to you.


----------



## ratul (Jun 24, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Quite frankly, I used to be one to. But now a days the games are so cheap, we should at least buy the one's we like. Rest is up to you.



Mine is the reverse case, i used to buy cd's when i had no internet connection 6-7 years ago, but now, too lazy to go to the shop and buy when you can just lay on bed and get the work done...


----------



## rider (Jun 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> Mine is the reverse case, i used to buy cd's when i had no internet connection 6-7 years ago, but now, too lazy to go to the shop and buy when you can just lay on bed and get the work done...



Read the forum rules again, you are not suppose to talk to about piracy. Also its is off topic.
Mods/admins can take action on your posts, beware.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 24, 2012)

Also, if you're lazy just order it on flipkart


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 24, 2012)

How safe is this site? bhavyaji.com/index.php/v540449in8.html 
they are offering it at a great price.
@pirates,  I just don't get it why you can't buy original games. If you can afford a 60k lappy then you can afford original games too. Thus it is not a financial problem, it has to be some mental problem i guess.

If laziness is the only reason then buy it from orgin or steam. Developers work their asses off only to get ripped of a share of honest earning by pirate scum.


----------



## kid A (Jun 24, 2012)

Yesterday i order two 15R from dell exclusive showroom.. 

the executive told me that they are going to *stay long* in the market, while they have *discontinued XPS series*, and they had no idea about any new models coming up with XPS tags.

so its inspiron only for now, 

loved the touch and feel of the laptop, also the anodize aluminium surface/texture gives awesome feel .. and skull candy speakers are decent enough.

btw.. they gave *bluetooth head sets and wireless mouse* along with the deal. 

will have to wait couple of weeks now


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 24, 2012)

Exactly,I for  one,always buy original genuine games,mostly from flipkart,because I respect the hard work of gaming industry.


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 24, 2012)

swiftshashi said:


> Exactly,I for  one,always buy original genuine games,mostly from flipkart,because I respect the hard work of gaming industry.


+1 for this... same here for pc and ios games...


----------



## far (Jun 24, 2012)

kid A said:


> Yesterday i order two 15R from dell exclusive showroom..
> 
> the executive told me that they are going to *stay long* in the market, while they have *discontinued XPS series*, and they had no idea about any new models coming up with XPS tags.
> 
> ...


15R touch and feel...yeah awesome..15R SE really cheap looking for a 60k laptop  ....


----------



## anirudhkamineni (Jun 24, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> i stay at hyderabad. if u guys want the exact shop details just message me.


Where exactly is this shop in hyd

well,im planning to buy a laptop,came across this new one .do you think we should wait for the upcoming dell xps lineup with ivy bridges?
how does the dv6-7010tx compare with this laptop?
are there any issues with the battery life and the bsods with the inspiron?


----------



## sisley (Jun 24, 2012)

guys dont wait for the xps series...initially i wanted xps 17 then xps 15 but had to settle for 15R SE as dell india has discontinued their manufacturing in factory due to lot of faults and end of life parts in xps......they will upgrade inspiron series only this year.......i have checked this from multiple dell sources



ratul said:


> I live to game...
> btw, i don't have any of the recent games now, my current desktop can only handle games upto 2005-06 era, so it'll take a while to download (me a pirate  ) them.. Thinking of getting bf3 first...



bf3, mw3,fifa 2012 games r lot of fun when played online.....u cannt do that with pirated games.......so atleast u can be selective and buy popular games otherwise its ur choice


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 24, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys dont wait for the xps series...initially i wanted xps 17 then xps 15 but had to settle for 15R SE as dell india has discontinued their manufacturing in factory due to lot of faults and end of life parts in xps......they will upgrade inspiron series only this year.......i have checked this from multiple dell sources
> 
> 
> 
> bf3, mw3,fifa 2012 games r lot of fun when played online.....u cannt do that with pirated games.......so atleast u can be selective and buy popular games otherwise its ur choice



 No. You're Wrong. You Can Play Multiplayer In Pirated Games Too With Doing Some Hard Work. But I'm Against Piracy Too..[though i jailbreak my itouch but i dont pirate any apps like Pod2G (a hacker) says.]


----------



## sisley (Jun 24, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> No. You're Wrong. You Can Play Multiplayer In Pirated Games Too With Doing Some Hard Work. But I'm Against Piracy Too..[though i jailbreak my itouch but i dont pirate any apps like Pod2G (a hacker) says.]



i was talking live on net.sharing scores,fantasy team etc.....not the LAN network multiplaying that one does in hostels


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 24, 2012)

anirudhkamineni said:


> Where exactly is this shop in hyd
> 
> well,im planning to buy a laptop,came across this new one .do you think we should wait for the upcoming dell xps lineup with ivy bridges?
> how does the dv6-7010tx compare with this laptop?
> are there any issues with the battery life and the bsods with the inspiron?



In the basement of Chenoy Trade Centre you'll find a dell shop adjacent to shewta computers. i hope u know where ctc is?

the shop keeper told me that the xps might come into the market by august probably. i am also in a similar dilemma whether to wait or to buy this one.

it has a much superior graphic card when compared to 7010tx or should i say 7040tx and i heard hp laptops have heating issues.

i cant answer the last question, u  better consult *sisley* for that question.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just watched this video by Dell, gave me the feel of how it will be.

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yojVzSsjO6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kid A (Jun 24, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> 15R touch and feel...yeah awesome..15R SE really cheap looking for a 60k laptop  ....




not exactly, its better than present XPS if you have checked out the actual piece in showroom. 

the surface is indeed good, may not be able to justify its "looks" with the 60k price tag alike of other beauty queens.

for artists like me .. the touch and feel is indeed awesome, along with the texture and the plain black color, everything makes sense.


----------



## CoolAnkush (Jun 24, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> How safe is this site? bhavyaji.com/index.php/v540449in8.html
> they are offering it at a great price.
> @pirates,  I just don't get it why you can't buy original games. If you can afford a 60k lappy then you can afford original games too. Thus it is not a financial problem, it has to be some mental problem i guess.
> 
> If laziness is the only reason then buy it from orgin or steam. Developers work their asses off only to get ripped of a share of honest earning by pirate scum.



I checked out bhavyaji.com
Seems to be a decent site.. I'm in West Bengal. Dell's new series of laptops don't seem to be available here. Well, I'm confused which Inspiron to choose: Special Edition or Regular Edition..
I've shortlisted two models:

Dell Inspiron 15R
3rd Gen. Core i5
1 GB AMD Graphics Card
Stereo Speakers
Price: Rs 42500 + taxes (Amounts to Rs 44695 on bhavyaji.com and free shipping)

Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition
3rd Gen. Core i5
2 GB AMD Graphics Card
Skull Candy Speakers
Price: Rs 49990 + taxes (Amounts to Rs 52572 on bhavyaji.com and free shipping)

It's interesting that I haven't come across any other site that offers New Dell Inspiron Laptops (well of course except dell.com)..

I'd like some advice. Is spending more for the Special Edition worth it? I'm not very much into gaming.. Rarely play any games. But I do watch movies and listen to music, for which the Skull Candy Speakers are a plus. And, the Special Edition is better looking with an aluminium finish.
So which one should I choose?
And should I order on bhavyaji.com or on the official Dell website?


----------



## sisley (Jun 25, 2012)

guys help me out here.....i need to buy seagate or WD external HDD tommorrow......plz suggest any gud retail local store/shop in delhi preferably in nehru place......any suitable thread link for HDD stores in delhi will be welcome......i once bought frm costtocost


----------



## ratul (Jun 25, 2012)

sisley said:


> bf3, mw3,fifa 2012 games r lot of fun when played online.....u cannt do that with pirated games.......so atleast u can be selective and buy popular games otherwise its ur choice



ok, i'll see what i can do to stop pirate in me, but it can take some time... 



sisley said:


> guys help me out here.....i need to buy seagate or WD external HDD tommorrow......plz suggest any gud retail local store/shop in delhi preferably in nehru place......any suitable thread link for HDD stores in delhi will be welcome......i once bought frm costtocost



Don't buy ANYTHING from cost to cost, they sell all the imported components @ cheap prices, and their bill is'nt valid for most of the companies for the warranty, when i talked about it @ DELL and HP stored, there, they said that they won't provide any warranty from cost to cost products, their bill would be cancelled...  Also, many local dealers there have warned me to not to buy anything from c2c..
Can't say anything about specific shop in nehru place, i always search whole market and buy the best deal... 
You can also try in Laxmi Nagar Computer Market, Veera Enterprises, never had any complaints from them for last 4 years... I recently got my gamepad from there cheaper than anyone in nehru place had offered me, with a valid bill...


----------



## sisley (Jun 25, 2012)

ratul said:


> ok, i'll see what i can do to stop pirate in me, but it can take some time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u give me exact address or link as plan to go personally thr


----------



## ratul (Jun 25, 2012)

sisley said:


> can u give me exact address or link as plan to go personally thr



Sure,
38, Basant Complex, Veer Savarkar Block, Vikas Marg, Shakarpur.
Contact: 011-28822333


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 25, 2012)

sisley said:


> guys help me out here.....i need to buy seagate or WD external HDD tommorrow......plz suggest any gud retail local store/shop in delhi preferably in nehru place......any suitable thread link for HDD stores in delhi will be welcome......i once bought frm costtocost



In nehru place I hear Computer Empires is a great shop.. You can ask anybody there for its exact location..
Try this, its quite famous..


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 25, 2012)

sisley said:


> i was talking live on net.sharing scores,fantasy team etc.....not the LAN network multiplaying that one does in hostels



Oh Come on Man. I'm Also Talking 'bout  THAT. Online Multiplaying.. 
Not with joining some laptops n stuff..


----------



## warfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

Can anyone help me out here? I have a few questions.

What would be the payment options if I were to order the laptop from Dell site?

How long does it generally take for order to arrive from dell?

The SE series and the new VIAO are beginning to show up on Flipkart site as coming soon. Would it make sense to just wait it out on flipkart since I am accustomed to it(I have already made a few purchases from their site)?


----------



## josin (Jun 25, 2012)

after ordering, some one from dell will call you to help you make the payment.do as he says. i paid the money on 14/6/12 now my status is "in transit". usually you will get your order number within 2 to 3 days, and after receving your order number you can check your status online.It takes at least 10 to 14 days to get your product from dell.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 25, 2012)

According to Dell India reps, the website should be updated with new xps lineup by today, if not within the end of the month.
but they said it would come with a premium tag. new design and premium chassis.


----------



## har (Jun 25, 2012)

3dmark vantage and 3dmark11 benchmarks of 7730m out on notebookcheck.

So GT640m is indeed better than 7730m. But actual benchmarks of games not shown so cant comment on that.

3DMark Vantage:

GT640m-7416.7
7730m-7110

Not a lot of difference


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

har said:


> 3dmark vantage and 3dmark11 benchmarks of 7730m out on notebookcheck.
> 
> So GT640m is indeed better than 7730m. But actual benchmarks of games not shown so cant comment on that.
> 
> ...



Not much difference but I think heating would be more in 14" model coz it is more compactly built.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 25, 2012)

rider said:


> Go on brother, buy it asap! I have been in hp dv6 thread from months and see many users upgraded from 4GB to 8GB like me, and not a single person get any kind of issue. Before running laptop for the first time plug an extra 4 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz RAM, forget it and live in the gaming paradise.



@rider...Would there be an issue if i plug in the RAM after some period of time...say after a month or so of usage....coz i plan to buy the extra 4 GB RAM after 1 month of buying & using the laptop...so need your help on this?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 25, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> @rider...Would there be an issue if i plug in the RAM after some period of time...say after a month or so of usage....coz i plan to buy the extra 4 GB RAM after 1 month of buying & using the laptop...so need your help on this?


No, there shouldn't be any such issues. Just make sure the RAM modules are compatible.

Guys, my sales representative is not replying to my e-mails. If she doesn't reply in the next half-hour, the order will be postponed by another day


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> @rider...Would there be an issue if i plug in the RAM after some period of time...say after a month or so of usage....coz i plan to buy the extra 4 GB RAM after 1 month of buying & using the laptop...so need your help on this?



No, as far as i know. I saw many hp dv6 users who upgraded 4 GB to 8GB last year and non of them faced any issue. Buy an extra 4 GB DDR3 1600Mhz.
Keep in mind RAM should be of *1600MHz*.


----------



## n64freak (Jun 25, 2012)

warfreak said:


> Can anyone help me out here? I have a few questions.
> 
> What would be the payment options if I were to order the laptop from Dell site?
> 
> ...



1) Payment, you can do it using credit card, account transfer, NEFT, cheque and demand draft, but the last two may take time to process. Best would be NEFT, I guess.

2) It's kinda model specific, the Inspiron 15 R SE arrived within 10 days ? (@sisley)

3) I personally feel going ahead and ordering now from the site is better, as anyway with Flipkart, the prices should be roughly the same, and they shouldn't be able to get their hands on the laptops before Dell themselves are 

Anyway, on a side note, I'm going ahead with the 17R SE and ordering it today, after the discount and all it comes to 64k, so cheers  Hopefully someone in the forum joins me in buying this


----------



## har (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys what do you think of envy 4--intel 3317U core i5+4GB+2GB Radeon 7670m+500GB+32GB ssd cache+3 years warranty at 54000 Rs ??
Its for my friend. He is not interested in the inspirons as he only plays games at low settings and so would like something lighter. And the envy 4 boots up in just 17seconds according to owners. So should I suggest him to go ahead or wait for inspiron 14z ?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 25, 2012)

rider said:


> No, as far as i know. I saw many hp dv6 users who upgraded 4 GB to 8GB last year and non of them faced any issue. Buy an extra 4 GB DDR3 1600Mhz.
> Keep in mind RAM should be of *1600MHz*.


Isn't latency important? I think the latency needs to be matched too, for the best performance.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 25, 2012)

Does the 17r 63k version has backlit keyboard? Can see it in the specs and can't customize either.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Isn't latency important? I think the latency needs to be matched too, for the best performance.



Dunno, I just plugged an extra RAM, before using it first and the performance is incredible. Not much deep in that nobody talked about latency issue in dv6 thread, everything is running fine.

Check my CPU-Z Memory info, is everything fine?

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/1895/fefe.png

I plugged 8 GB (4+4+0+0) DDR3 1333Mhz RAM


----------



## warfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

n64freak said:


> 1) Payment, you can do it using credit card, account transfer, NEFT, cheque and demand draft, but the last two may take time to process. Best would be NEFT, I guess.
> 
> 2) It's kinda model specific, the Inspiron 15 R SE arrived within 10 days ? (@sisley)
> 
> ...



Thanks! I am planning to buy the 17R myself   



har said:


> Guys what do you think of envy 4--intel 3317U core i5+4GB+2GB Radeon 7670m+500GB+32GB ssd cache+3 years warranty at 54000 Rs ??
> Its for my friend. He is not interested in the inspirons as he only plays games at low settings and so would like something lighter. And the envy 4 boots up in just 17seconds according to owners. So should I suggest him to go ahead or wait for inspiron 14z ?



7670M is an entry level GPU. Most 2011-12 games should run on Medium/Low settings AFAIK.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 25, 2012)

It will work, but I've read in many places that it hampers performance. In most cases I think the mother board slows down the faster module to match the slower one (with higher CAS latency).
from the screenshot it can't be told, as it's showing the collective CAS IMO. the CAS "should be" visible on the body of the RAM. you may check that for once.


----------



## n64freak (Jun 25, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Does the 17r 63k version has backlit keyboard? Can see it in the specs and can't customize either.



Nope, that's one thing crummy about it. Though I don't see it being a problem, I'm buying a keyboard anyway, and I'll squeeze in LED's along it's side or something. And just read, the MacBook pro, with Retina display, has the same Graphics card O_O 

Dell says 3-4 weeks for delivery


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> It will work, but I've read in many places that it hampers performance. In most cases I think the mother board slows down the faster module to match the slower one (with higher CAS latency).
> from the screenshot it can't be told, as it's showing the collective CAS IMO. the CAS "should be" visible on the body of the RAM. you may check that for once.



Now check details of both of my RAMs, and tell.

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/4504/ramhs.png



n64freak said:


> Nope, that's one thing crummy about it. Though I don't see it being a problem, I'm buying a keyboard anyway, and I'll squeeze in LED's along it's side or something. And just read, the MacBook pro, with Retina display, has the same Graphics card O_O
> 
> Dell says 3-4 weeks for delivery



Yes, the new 2012 macbook pro has GT 650M, last year macbook pro higher models are with my HD 6770M. 
Overall performance of apple would be better than hp, dell laptops in real life, that's why its priced twice.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 25, 2012)

In your case, the first module(kingston) is faster than the second one. I think you would have got better performance if you had the same module in the other one.

I am not saying it would be noticeable though, as I don't have any hands on experience with that. But it does matter.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> In your case, the first module(kingston) is faster than the second one. I think you would have got better performance if you had the same module in the other one.
> 
> I am not saying it would be noticeable though, as I don't have any hands on experience with that. But it does matter.



How to fix it in same module? 

The real life performance is more than satisfactory, it hardly consumes 6 GB out of 8 GB in intense applications/games use.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 25, 2012)

rider said:


> How to fix it in same module?
> 
> The real life performance is more than satisfactory, it hardly consumes 6 GB out of 8 GB in intense applications/games use.


I think the lower RAM can be overclocked, but if you have been using this for a while and faced no issues I don't see why you should even bother.
But for those who intend to upgrade later on should keep this in mind. 

That is one of the reasons why me and girishpaiv are planning to have the RAM upgrade from Dell as RAM with 11-11-11-28 latency is not available elsewhere.

___EDIT___
for those interested, it's now available on ebay with the i5 model. Unfortunately no i7


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2012)

Not much to worry. Edit: Infact, nothing to worry. We're only talking about ~2% performance differences when we deal with RAMs.

Negligible difference in real world performance. The difference will only be visible in synthetic memory benchmarks.

What raj_5555 is saying is a pointer if you ever "upgrade" RAM in future.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> I think the lower RAM can be overclocked, but if you have been using this for a while and faced no issues I don't see why you should even bother.
> But for those who intend to upgrade later on should keep this in mind.
> 
> That is one of the reasons why me and girishpaiv are planning to have the RAM upgrade from Dell as RAM with 11-11-11-28 latency is not available elsewhere.



Couldn't agree more. The best practice IMO is to purchase a module of same brand and make to ensure both modules are of same frequency and latency.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 25, 2012)

Now i am even more confused ....

Should i buy the 15R SE i7, 4gb model and upgrade RAM from Dell or buy one on my own and install it???

Coz i was planning on doing the 2nd option....But I am a lil skeptic after seeing the above post. Plz guide.


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> Now i am even more confused ....
> 
> Should i buy the 15R SE i7, 4gb model and upgrade RAM from Dell or buy one on my own and install it???
> 
> Coz i was planning on doing the 2nd option....But I am a lil skeptic after seeing the above post. Plz guide.



 IMO better to save money and purchase other RAM from market of same frequencies like me. It's better if you get of same brand, then 100% fine.
There is no issue, i faced yet. Also *ico* said there is negligible difference in real world performance if use of two different brands.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 25, 2012)

rider said:


> Also *ico* said there is negligible difference in real world performance if use of two different brands.



I guess i would go for buying on my own and installing. Other than that, are there any other problems?? Other than performance issue which seems to be very small?


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> I guess i would go for buying on my own and installing. Other than that, are there any other problems?? Other than performance issue which seems to be very small?



No, man no. I don't even know how can any kinda issue will come performance. I don't know why people caring so much, getting so deep.. nobody cared that much dv6 thread.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry bro!...Just that its gonna be my 1st laptop...so dont wana goof up something that i don't know how to fix


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> Sorry bro!...Just that its gonna be my 1st laptop...so dont wana goof up something that i don't know how to fix



Buy it!! as soon as possible.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 25, 2012)

I hope someone list a 15r se or17r se on ebay before 28th june. Got a 10 % off coupon. Would come in handy. I can get 17r for around 57k if listing price is same as dell india price


----------



## ratul (Jun 25, 2012)

yeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh....  i got my lappy today afternoon, sooooooo haaappppppyyyyyyy........ ...

sorry for delay, was busy in partitioning and updating, now all done, so posting pics of my lappy...
*Front:*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7251/7440779376_bb1064bb78_k.jpg    
*Back:*
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5319/7440778418_0069181149_k.jpg    
*Side1:*
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8153/7440777366_2902151ad6_k.jpg    
*Side2:*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7131/7440776178_89ca336307_k.jpg    
*Open:*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7120/7440775136_750cf99004_k.jpg    
*Backlit:* 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5111/7440774140_90e8c4cc3a_k.jpg

Will take some time for posting gaming temps and performance as i currently don't have any recent games, but can someone tell me that how to limit the turbo boost, got a turbo boost monitor from dell, it boosts itself to 2.3-2.7ghz idling, and while i was playing ashes 2009, it boosted to 3.1ghz, how to control it??


----------



## far (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats ratul..

how come the demo model 15R SE i saw at the dell store had matte ugly finish on the outside...this one looks like metal finish...
 ratul..can u clarify if its a matte finish?


----------



## har (Jun 25, 2012)

@ratul--Aweeesome buddy  Enjoy 

It looks really bulky though  And also update temperature reading's.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 25, 2012)

Coool ...congo rahul....

Next one to get 15R SE will be raj_55555 

Now when will i get mine  .....


----------



## ratul (Jun 25, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Congrats ratul..
> 
> how come the demo model 15R SE i saw at the dell store had matte ugly finish on the outside...this one looks like metal finish...
> ratul..can u clarify if its a matte finish?



yes, it's a matte finish, cam did'nt caught it... 



har said:


> @ratul--Aweeesome buddy  Enjoy
> 
> It looks really bulky though  And also update temperature reading's.



it's a bit bulky, but feels not so heavy when in hands.. 

here's idle temps in an ac room:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8018/7441152126_025ccc1718_b.jpg

can anyone tell me is 2% battery wear level normal on first day???
if not, can you give me some tips to reduce it...


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 25, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Coool ...congo rahul....
> 
> Next one to get 15R SE will be raj_55555
> 
> Now when will i get mine  .....


 not really! You've already ordered. I just got the quotations today from dell at 5:30 pm. I am going to the sales tax office tomorrow, and speed posting the road permit then only. After they receive it, I will make an NEFT. So, unfortunately my order will be 3 more days late


----------



## sisley (Jun 25, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, it's a matte finish, cam did'nt caught it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats mate.......ur idle temps readings r similiar to mine though 2-3 C less i think due to AC...so at least idle temps r confirmed..... try to get temp readings for MW3,BF3,MAXPAYNE 3 etc too

anyway regarding battery wear level mine has got 1% tommorrow i.e after 10 days of use


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 25, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> not really! You've already ordered. I just got the quotations today from dell at 5:30 pm. I am going to the sales tax office tomorrow, and speed posting the road permit then only. After they receive it, I will make an NEFT. So, unfortunately my order will be 3 more days late



 then i will be the next  
naah by the tym i get it many wld hav got it!! Showroom guy said delivery near July 12 (15 business days from ordering)


----------



## far (Jun 25, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, it's a matte finish, cam did'nt caught it...
> 
> can anyone tell me is 2% battery wear level normal on first day???
> if not, can you give me some tips to reduce it...



Thanks buddy...
mm..Nothing to worry abt the battery wear 
..I guess its due to the testing aka amount of QC  done on a particular product...

well urs may just have gotten into the 2% level and sisley's cud be on the verge of 1% completion and entering 2% soon...

Enjoy dude..


----------



## rider (Jun 25, 2012)

@ratul Congrats for your new lappy. I want to tell you turbo mode is automatic process, you can't stop or control turbo mode. It will use as per the requirement.


----------



## ratul (Jun 25, 2012)

sisley said:


> congrats mate.......ur idle temps readings r similiar to mine though 2-3 C less i think due to AC...so at least idle temps r confirmed..... try to get temp readings for MW3,BF3,MAXPAYNE 3 etc too
> 
> anyway regarding battery wear level mine has got 1% tommorrow i.e after 10 days of use



yes, the temps are after 8 hrs. of use....  
after 10 days of use 1%.. 
Hope mine does'nt reach 10% after 10 days..


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 26, 2012)

@ Ratul.. Congrates for the purchase man..


----------



## ratul (Jun 26, 2012)

rider said:


> @ratul Congrats for your new lappy. I want to tell you turbo mode is automatic process, you can't stop or control turbo mode. It will use as per the requirement.



then it's ok... 

And, *thanks all for your wishes...*


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok guys!! After reading this and a few other sites, I think that the core i5 is at least equal if not better than i7 for gaming.

I am thinking of cancelling my idea of ordering it from Dell India site, and get it from ebay or elsewhere with the i5 model. That way:
 1) I don't have to wait for so long, and also 
 2) after I compare the benchmarks we can test theory of i5 vs i7 for Gaming.
 3) I save good bucks to buy a few extra games 

Please comment..


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 26, 2012)

@ratul congrats on your purchase....do post reviews on gaming...



antisocialbratt said:


> I hope someone list a 15r se or17r se on ebay before 28th june. Got a 10 % off coupon. Would come in handy. I can get 17r for around 57k if listing price is same as dell india price



lol even I have got that one..but ebay doesnt have it yet i guess


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 26, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> @ratul congrats on your purchase....do post reviews on gaming...
> 
> 
> 
> lol even I have got that one..but ebay doesnt have it yet i guess


yeah they do! check here.

They don't have the i7 model though.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a talk with the owner. But the person selling it is not a dealer. He just bought it and selling it off. Also he says he cant courier it outside Bangalore.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 26, 2012)

No. Not in ebay, nor n flipkart. But as I said (very recently), my only intention being Gaming I am going with the core i5 model. I've managed to find a seller in kolkata who is selling this for 45k , will be there tomorrow. And if all goes well, I'll be having a brand new laptop by wednesday..


----------



## neha31 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been going through this thread since they launched 15RSE!
I would be buying my first laptop..basically for *coding purposes*(using heavy applications like netbeans/eclipse,oracle etc for programming)
I was going for 15R SE but I am not just happy with its looks..
Can anyone suggest a better option for my purpose..??
I was considering* hp* but cudn't get a *third generation* one...my budget is upto *55k*
Please help me ,its been a month of wait for me now..and i don't want to wait anymore...
Also will it really matter much if i go for a second generation in hp..?
I am preferring
-third generation i5
-4 GB RAM
-500 GB hard disk
PS-I am no gamer!


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 26, 2012)

ok guys I have placed the order for the below 15R SE.

3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC
4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC
12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW
1 Year Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection with Premium Phone Support

Cant wait to get my hands on it


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 26, 2012)

@neha31
55K for a non gamer is not at all required. 
Check this out: This should meet your expectations. Remember it won't game very well though.


----------



## neha31 (Jun 26, 2012)

@raj_5555
Thanks a lot..I am considering this one as an option to 15R SE...looks good!
and has a decent price for third generation...!
Thanks again!


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> ok guys I have placed the order for the below 15R SE.
> 
> 3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
> Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
> ...







neha31 said:


> I have been going through this thread since they launched 15RSE!
> I would be buying my first laptop..basically for *coding purposes*(using heavy applications like netbeans/eclipse,oracle etc for programming)
> I was going for 15R SE but I am not just happy with its looks..
> Can anyone suggest a better option for my purpose..??
> ...



As raj mention, HP Pavilion G4 Series G4-2036TU is a good option but according to your budget Vaio 14" E series model is also a good option as you said looks and weight are alos concerned.


----------



## har (Jun 26, 2012)

neha31 said:


> I have been going through this thread since they launched 15RSE!
> I would be buying my first laptop..basically for *coding purposes*(using heavy applications like netbeans/eclipse,oracle etc for programming)
> I was going for 15R SE but I am not just happy with its looks..
> Can anyone suggest a better option for my purpose..??
> ...




The HP envy 4 or 6 ultrabook is perfect for you I think. Looks really nice,only 19mm thickness,4gb ram,1.7kgs, i5 3rd gen, decent 7670 radeon graphics,32gb ssd cache too(so windows boots in around 18 seconds). You also wanted a HP.

Review:
HP ENVY 6t Ultrabook Laptop Full In-Depth Review Part 1 (High Quality) - YouTube
HP ENVY 6t Ultrabook Laptop Full In-Depth Review Part 2 - I Responded To Your Questions - YouTube

If you game its the 15r se no doubt. But for a non gamer,envy 4/6 is perfect !!
It costs 53-54k with 3 years warranty.

BTW Dell XPS out guys !!
Dell outs XPS 14 with optional mobile broadband, XPS 15 with Kepler graphics -- Engadget
Dell XPS 14 review: a 14-inch Ultrabook with Ivy Bridge and graphics might -- Engadget


----------



## neha31 (Jun 26, 2012)

@rider 
Yeah...I was just looking into this one..
It fits my requirements pretty welll...
I am in a great hurry to buy one...
I guess i'l choose one from *HP Pavilion G4 Series G4-2036TU or
                                      SVE14116GNB*
Just one thing..Are both are equally good in performance?...as i mentioned earlier i would be using it mainly for programming purposes...!


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 26, 2012)

har said:


> BTW Dell XPS out guys !!



 Not enough budget!! Never mind, I'll have my SE by Thursday or Friday atmost.


----------



## CoolAnkush (Jun 26, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> No. Not in ebay, nor n flipkart. But as I said (very recently), my only intention being Gaming I am going with the core i5 model. I've managed to find a seller in kolkata who is selling this for 45k , will be there tomorrow. And if all goes well, I'll be having a brand new laptop by wednesday..



Hey Raj,, I live in West Bengal. Did you manage to find someone selling the Special Edition (SE) for 45k?? If yes then please let me know.. I wanna buy it too.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 26, 2012)

Laptop has costed me 55k after 5% corporate discount! Representativ says i should receive it within next 10 days....Can anyone suggest me a good cooling pad within 500-700 range. Coz i will be gaming a lot, so I guess cooling pad would be required?


----------



## har (Jun 26, 2012)

Seeing sisleys lap temp's, I dont think a cooling pad is really required


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

haha!! first let the laptop come, u r thinking much far 

@har the choices in xps 15 are gt630m and gt 640m, very very disappointing!! It would cost between 50k to 60k like last year.


----------



## har (Jun 26, 2012)

The New XPS 14 and 15 are actually upgrades to the XPS 13. The new XPS 14 is just 1100$ abroad but starts at 80000Rs here. WTF is wrong with their pricing departments ? And the XPS 15 costs 1300$ so really it should be 80000+  Rs here and it has only GT640m.

The upcoming HP's with GT650m are gonna destroy them


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

hp and apple follows same conf in high end dv6 and macbook pro 15 respectively. Last year both came with HD 6770M.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 26, 2012)

i am exactly like this smiley right now  hehe.....damn i should focus on my work more...lol


----------



## divyam (Jun 26, 2012)

hey guys... 
i have just bought my new dell inspiron 15r se from nehru place...
can you guys please tell me how to partition the hdd?


----------



## hazard.shobhit (Jun 26, 2012)

Guys i just recieved my 15rse laptop.!
I never have used a laptop before.
How do i switch graphics from the intel 4000 hd to radeon 7730 hd..?
isn't it supposed to be a automatic switch for demanding applications(games).?
i ran the assassin's creed 3 on my laptop the graphics were shitty and the game was a bit laggy not smooth.
How do i know whether my 7730hd is working or not.?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 26, 2012)

How to get that corporate discount or defense personnel discount? Can anyone who has got either of them explain how to get it?


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

yes i need defense account too


----------



## hkb14 (Jun 26, 2012)

hazard.shobhit said:


> Guys i just recieved my 15rse laptop.!
> I never have used a laptop before.
> How do i switch graphics from the intel 4000 hd to radeon 7730 hd..?
> isn't it supposed to be a automatic switch for demanding applications(games).?
> ...



In the desktop...right click and click and switchable graphics.....then add assassins creed and change it to high performance..


----------



## arani (Jun 26, 2012)

@raj_55555

please give me the contact details of the dealer who is offering u such a steal!!


----------



## rider (Jun 26, 2012)

divyam said:


> hey guys...
> i have just bought my new dell inspiron 15r se from nehru place...
> can you guys please tell me how to partition the hdd?



use easues partition manager, and do partition as much you want. my recomendation for partition of c drive is 100GB



hazard.shobhit said:


> Guys i just recieved my 15rse laptop.!
> I never have used a laptop before.
> How do i switch graphics from the intel 4000 hd to radeon 7730 hd..?
> isn't it supposed to be a automatic switch for demanding applications(games).?
> ...



go to amd control panel. Browse and set your application (game) to run as high performance.


----------



## josin (Jun 26, 2012)

hazard.shobhit said:


> Guys i just recieved my 15rse laptop.!
> I never have used a laptop before.
> How do i switch graphics from the intel 4000 hd to radeon 7730 hd..?
> isn't it supposed to be a automatic switch for demanding applications(games).?
> ...



Click the Start button  and select Programs
    Click Catalyst Control Center
    Click Power and select Switchable Graphics
    Choose an application from the list or browse and select an application and assign the appropriate GPU

 I would like to inform you that the integrated graphics cannot be completely disabled and the AMD GPU will not have the thorough control which is by design. Please assign the applications that you would use frequently by selecting "High performance” instead of “Not Assigned’ and the applications used rarely to “Power Saving” In order to check as to which card is being used, please install any game and test it on The Integrated Graphics and The AMD graphics.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 26, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> How to get that corporate discount or defense personnel discount? Can anyone who has got either of them explain how to get it?



Ask the dell representative. He will explain what to do to get an corporate / defense discount. 
For me, I work with Wipro. He sent me the quotation for the laptop i wanted to buy on my Wipro email ID. All I had to do was reply back with the shipping address and after 1-2 hours, he sent me the revised price with a 5% discount.


----------



## josin (Jun 26, 2012)

divyam said:


> hey guys...
> i have just bought my new dell inspiron 15r se from nehru place...
> can you guys please tell me how to partition the hdd?



go here
EaseUS Free Partition Manager features. Hard disk partition management for Windows PC and Server: create, delete, format, resize/move, convert, split and merge hard disk partition/volume, etc.

*www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm

how to

EaseUS Partition Manager Software Online Manual


----------



## divyam (Jun 26, 2012)

@rider @josin
Thanks... Partition done.. easy

i got my laptop for 63k at nehru place without having to wait a single hour.. 
its the 8gb version with back-lit keyboard.
I also got a dell wireless mouse.. and a targus synergy 2.0 backpack
the laptop was 59,999 plus vat @ 5%


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay then. If there is some problem with the defense discount I'll ask my bro to order it from his ibm account.  
Placed an order for the 17r se. Waiting for the call tomorrow. Lets hope they hurry up. 
Anyone else ordered the 17r edition?


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 26, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> No. Not in ebay, nor n flipkart. But as I said (very recently), my only intention being Gaming I am going with the core i5 model. I've managed to find a seller in kolkata who is selling this for 45k , will be there tomorrow. And if all goes well, I'll be having a brand new laptop by wednesday..



please tell me how did u manage such a bargain!!!!!!!!!!!!! is he a dealer or some person who has bought it and wants to sell?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 26, 2012)

@CoolAnkush and @arani
I am so sorry to disappoint you guys, but trust me I was heartbroken.
I was told by the Dell Exclusive store guys at Kankurgachi that they have the SE model, and that it had just arrived. They quoted the price at 45k+5% VAT. 

I took early leave at office and went there, but unfortunately those ignorant fools don't know the difference between a special edition inspiron, and a normal inspiron with 3rd gen proccy. Damn fools!!
Then I went to chandni chowk, visited all the big stores but to no avail. And to my surprise even they were unaware of any such model. 

I am so frustrated right now, I will ask the Dell salesperson to send me an updated quote with i5, and if possible with 8GB RAM.

Sorry guys!


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

how this defense or ibm account works? I want max discount. :]


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 26, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @CoolAnkush and @arani
> I am so sorry to disappoint you guys, but trust me I was heartbroken.
> I was told by the Dell Exclusive store guys at Kankurgachi that they have the SE model, and that it had just arrived. They quoted the price at 45k+5% VAT.
> 
> ...



sooo sad. i am sorry for u.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 26, 2012)

oh so bad raj i would've gone for Intel i5 one  from the dell site


----------



## arani (Jun 27, 2012)

@raj_55555

its okay..no harm no foul 

i too called up the kankurgachi dell store..one day they say that the SE is gonna arrive by June-end and the other day they say it may take up to 2 months!!! :O

srsly!! wt a bunch of ignorant fools!! anyway i am in talks with a local dealer..he said that he will be able to provide the price and details of the SE within 5 days..eagerly awaitn!!


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmm waiting for your reply Then?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nah! No more waiting.. Going to the sales tax office today. Anybody knows the working hours for the sales tax office?


----------



## himgar (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anyone bought the 15R not the special edition?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 27, 2012)

Just got a call from dell. They import the 17r from malasia thus it would take 3 weeks  I can't wait till them as my college starts in Less than 2 Weeks. Thus changed my order to 15r se. 
For those who are interested in defense discount: you have to send them a scanned copy of the id to them and they will send you the new quotation with discount.
Gonna send mine today.

Good news is that cuz i'm in Bangalore he said that I'll get it within 7days after making the payment. 

I guess that's the reason for increase in 17r's price in last few months. Cuz rupee has fallen from 49 per dollar in Feb to 57per dollar now. Thus imported goods are bound to get affected.


----------



## pranavgoel (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello 
great thread 
I am looking to buy dell inspiron 14r se instead  of 15r se. So any comments on that.  And is 14r se comes with backlit keyboard.?

14se model specs which i am considering are: 
i7, 1tb , 6gb ram ,2gb ddr 640m  

Also my budget is around 70k so any other gaming laptop advise will be appreciable.


----------



## n64freak (Jun 27, 2012)

pranavgoel said:


> Hello
> great thread
> I am looking to buy dell inspiron 14r se instead  of 15r se. So any comments on that.  And is 14r se comes with backlit keyboard.?
> 
> ...



 Buy the 17R SE and join me in my wait!

Seriously, depends on what you want. If you're okay with a month long waiting period, and a bulky system, then the 17R SE is probably the best gaming laptop available at your budget. That being said, do consider the 15 R SE or the 14 R SE, both are much the same in terms of GPU, and it's up to you whether you prefer the 15" screen or the 14". 

@Antisocialbrat, you went for the 15R SE too?  Blegh. Looks like I'm the only one willing to wait that long for a 650M


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 27, 2012)

n64freak said:


> Buy the 17R SE and join me in my wait!
> 
> Seriously, depends on what you want. If you're okay with a month long waiting period, and a bulky system, then the 17R SE is probably the best gaming laptop available at your budget. That being said, do consider the 15 R SE or the 14 R SE, both are much the same in terms of GPU, and it's up to you whether you prefer the 15" screen or the 14".
> 
> @Antisocialbrat, you went for the 15R SE too?  Blegh. Looks like I'm the only one willing to wait that long for a 650M


I think the 14 R SE has a better GPU, and it has the 7500RPM HDD too.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jun 27, 2012)

hey guys can the owners pls post the benchmarks together.we'll really appreciate it guys.or just links to post.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

650m rocks btw how much is the defense discount? Money problem here! I don't earn


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 27, 2012)

Its same as corporate discount. 5 %. Basically you pay the price you see on the website. Not a penny extra.

@n64freak, i would have waited if i had time. I need the lappy before 6th of july. Thus 15r se is the only option for me. I'm gonna order 56k version and gonna pop a 4gb ram myself when I'll get the lappy. May get a cooling pad too with the cash saved


----------



## har (Jun 27, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> I think the 14 R SE has a better GPU, and it has the 7500RPM HDD too.



1TB 5400 rpm >>> 500GB 7200 rpm
Because 1TB has significantly higher platter density, performance is roughly the same and besides it provides 500GB extra storage


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 27, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Its same as corporate discount. 5 %. Basically you pay the price you see on the website. Not a penny extra.
> 
> @n64freak, i would have waited if i had time. I need the lappy before 6th of july. Thus 15r se is the only option for me. I'm gonna order 56k version and gonna pop a 4gb ram myself when I'll get the lappy. May get a cooling pad too with the cash saved



Yea me too!! I already ordered yesterday. Dell says I would get the lappy within a week!!  dude can let me know some good cooling pads in 500-700 Rs. range?


----------



## pranavgoel (Jun 27, 2012)

I am looking forward to buy 14se top model. 
I believe nvedia graphics generate less heat than amd , also at 720p res 14.1 seems better option 

And does any one has any comments on MSI GE60 and MSI GE60T models 
spcs r prety awesome .


----------



## rohitruls (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Guys,


I am planning to buy *Dell Inspiron 15R or 17R Special Edition*. 
I will be Using it For College Purpose and Gaming too. 

15R SE Config
Cost = ($1077)

17R SE Config
Cost = ($1077)

I have a few doubts.

1. Does 15R SE come with a Full Keyboard with the Numeric Pad?

2. The 17R SE does not have a Blu Ray reader in the model I am looking for. So will that be required?

3. Another Major Difference Between the two is The Graphics Card.

*15R SE - AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M 2GB
17R SE - Nvidia GeForce GT 650M 2GB*

I want to Buy 15R SE as 17R SE will be kinda Big for College Use.
But the only thing Stopping me is from buying 15R SE is that I read Somewhere that the "Nvidia GeForce GT 650M 2GB" in 17R SE is better than AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M 2GB. 


Kindly Drop In Your Suggestion Please.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 27, 2012)

har said:


> 1TB 5400 rpm >>> 500GB 7200 rpm
> Because 1TB has significantly higher platter density, performance is roughly the same and besides it provides 500GB extra storage


agreed!


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn.. Asked my dad about getting his id scanned and he said it is not permitted because of security reasons. 
he said he'll get a certificate made from his office that he's in air force. Lets hope that works. Gonna talk to Dell guy in the evening about it.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 27, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Damn.. Asked my dad about getting his id scanned and he said it is not permitted because of security reasons.
> he said he'll get a certificate made from his office that he's in air force. Lets hope that works. Gonna talk to Dell guy in the evening about it.


Why evening? Have a go now!

Guys! Placed my order finally. Although I am yet to get the Road permit, but I figured that construction and other processes take time too. 
__________EDIT________
And for those interested, you can get the 15R SE with 6GB RAM as well if you order via a representative.


----------



## rider (Jun 27, 2012)

rohitruls said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I am planning to buy *Dell Inspiron 15R or 17R Special Edition*.
> ...



no, u wont get full keyboard in Inspiron 15SE, and 17se is much heavy for college use i.e. 3.4 kg. It's better to buy hp dv6-7014nr. You will get full keyboard, weighs around 2.5kg powered by GT 650M and incredible 1080p LED screen. It will cost you under 1100 USD.


----------



## ratul (Jun 27, 2012)

sorry guys, is'nt getting time to test newer games, as currently busy with downloading linux and all, and from tomorrow, my networking classes will start, so won't get time for next 15 days, but i do run today the games i had on my desktop (cs:source, nfsmw, gtr2, pes2009, gta:sa, ashes 2009), the gaming session ran for 8 hrs. continuously, and here are the temps for that:

non ac room:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8009/7454036016_1705e73585_b.jpg

and yeah, my 15r is running almost continuously from past 2 days..


----------



## sisley (Jun 27, 2012)

ratul said:


> sorry guys, is'nt getting time to test newer games, as currently busy with downloading linux and all, and from tomorrow, my networking classes will start, so won't get time for next 15 days, but i do run today the games i had on my desktop (cs:source, nfsmw, gtr2, pes2009, gta:sa, ashes 2009), the gaming session ran for 8 hrs. continuously, and here are the temps for that:
> 
> non ac room:
> 
> ...



these temps dont tell anything as long as u play old games........play recent high graphics game like SKYRIM,BW3,MAXPAYNE3 etc and then post the results


----------



## josin (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank GOD at last ive got my lappy from DEll. even though i havn't ordered a Bluetooth headset i have received one.Surprise gift from Dell? or a mistake?
any way ive saved Rs.2500/-.  (my lap is core i7 with 4 GB Ram version)


----------



## RON28 (Jun 27, 2012)

what is *GREY MARKET*, i was looking for a laptop in 42k and one of the dealer told me  
that if i want best laptop, better buy from *GREY MARKET* 

what is it? he said i would get an 60K laptop for 35k, is it true?  can someone tell me what is it? are those products are from chinese companies?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 27, 2012)

Grey market bole to chor bazaar. I won't recommend buying expensive stuff like laptop from there.

Anyway, finalized my order. Getting the i7,8gb version of 15r se with 3 years accidental support for 66.5k. Pretty sweet deal i guess.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

66.5 awesome if it had powerful gpu still congo Bro


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 27, 2012)

What to do mate, can't wait 3 Weeks for 17r to arrive from malaysia. Thus had to order 15r. Still its a powerful beast. I doubt there will be any lappy powerful than this in my college.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 27, 2012)

haha it's not about bragging but I've still not asked my parents


----------



## rohitruls (Jun 28, 2012)

rider said:


> no, u wont get full keyboard in Inspiron 15SE, and 17se is much heavy for college use i.e. 3.4 kg. It's better to buy hp dv6-7014nr. You will get full keyboard, weighs around 2.5kg powered by GT 650M and incredible 1080p LED screen. It will cost you under 1100 USD.




Firstly Thanks for Replying 

1. What about the Reliability of HP dv6-7014nr?
2. Is HP as Reliable as DELL in USA?
3. I will be using the laptop for atleast 4 years If i buy one now, so which one would you suggest keeping in mind the time frame?

4. Also dell packs with it Adobe Premier, Photoshop, elements 9.0 etc. Isn't that value for money?

Thanks and keep your suggestions coming


----------



## n64freak (Jun 28, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> I think the 14 R SE has a better GPU, and it has the 7500RPM HDD too.



You mad bro?

The 14 R SE has a 640M, whereas the 17R SE has a 650M. Other than the fact that the numbers itself show it's better, there's also this for your review: Comparison of Laptop Graphics Cards - Notebookcheck.net Tech

The 650M is a class 1 chip, whereas all the other chips in the Inspiron range be from class 2 or lower


----------



## raj_55555 (Jun 28, 2012)

n64freak said:
			
		

> You mad bro?


Umm.. Yeah!


			
				n64freak said:
			
		

> That being said, do consider the 15 R SE or the 14 R SE, both are much the same in terms of GPU


See! I was comparing 14R SE and 15R SE.. But I am pretty mad right now. That's true..

@arani and others in kolkata
I went to the sales tax office today, the entire mechanism has changed there. Now you have to do it online. I paid a whopping Rs. 3200 for the VAT and Road tax, don't know why I am paying the VAT twice. There's still some work left to do, but at least my laptop is getting built by the time I feed my govt.
BTW the Dell exclusive guys told me SE models will come in October, so weigh your options guys. I'll post a step by step (with screenshots) this weekend, just like slashragnarok did here. It will be helpful to others.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi guyzz digit introduced 15r se here.
Preview: Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition - Laptops | Laptop | Notebooks Reviews | ThinkDigit Features


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 28, 2012)

HD 7730M ≥ GT 640M any confirmation for this?


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

rohitruls said:


> Firstly Thanks for Replying
> 
> 1. What about the Reliability of HP dv6-7014nr?
> 2. Is HP as Reliable as DELL in USA?
> ...



hp is very reliable american brand, older than apple and dell. It has better in rank in comparison to dell in laptopmag.com 2012 ranking. If a gaming freak hp is the best option GT 650M is an awesome class 1 gpu. And those adobe editing are of no means unless you learn how to use in courses. IMO that hp model is more future proof than dell's 15SE.



vds5344 said:


> HD 7730M ≥ GT 640M any confirmation for this?



both are almost same, but gt640m is a bit better. But in the end 15.6" is a mainstream laptop and better option for gaming purpose.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 29, 2012)

@Owners 
Is Windows 7 HP installation DVD included with these laps??


----------



## divyam (Jun 29, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> @Owners
> Is Windows 7 HP installation DVD included with these laps??



yes..  got 4 dvds..
others being drivers and utilities,resource media,applications.


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 29, 2012)

waiting for the benchmarks


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone from Mumbai got this laptop???...How much does it take for them to deliver. Mine its almost a week now. Still the status shows "Work in Progress"


----------



## josin (Jun 29, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> Has anyone from Mumbai got this laptop???...How much does it take for them to deliver. Mine its almost a week now. Still the status shows "Work in Progress"



have patience it will take at least 12 to 14 days for the delivery. They say 10 working days(excluding Saturday and Sunday). 
And i will tell you one thing....its worth the wait( in the mean time collect some game titles for your new lappy)


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 29, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> Has anyone from Mumbai got this laptop???...How much does it take for them to deliver. Mine its almost a week now. Still the status shows "Work in Progress"



I ordered mine one 21st
got order no' on 26th
work in progress on 27th
Manufacture Build complete on 29th (just checked now ) 

_(in 2 days they build my laptop,tested and all???)_

still EDD is same ie : 10th july ..but op to get soon


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 29, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> I ordered mine one 21st
> got order no' on 26th
> work in progress on 27th
> Manufacture Build complete on 29th (just checked now )
> ...



Yea my EDD is the same as yours 

@josin ...yea I doing exactly that !! Btw ur a malayali??

I just checked my order status has changed to 'Manufacture Build complete'. I guess they are releasing in batches lol . I had ordered on 26th.


----------



## pranavgoel (Jun 29, 2012)

Any suggestions on msi ge 60 laptop and is it available in india


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 29, 2012)

Ordered mine today. Here is my config:
15r se
i7 
8gb ram
targus synergy backpack
3 year complete cover

all this for 67091.
Got a 8% discount otherwise price would have been around 73k. Sales representative assured me that I'll surely get it delivered by next Saturday. 

Can't wait to get it. A clean install of windows 7 ultimate is the first thing on my list. Although I'll run some benchmarks first.


----------



## pranavgoel (Jun 29, 2012)

any suggestions on MSI GE 60 
and its availability in india


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

pranavgoel said:


> any suggestions on MSI GE 60
> and its availability in india



Don't waste money on a MSI laptop, service is pathetic. Better to wait new for new dv6 with GT 650M or get Inspiron 17R SE its available with GT 650M but wights 3.4kg.


----------



## josin (Jun 29, 2012)

> @josin ...yea I doing exactly that !! Btw ur a malayali??




yup.


----------



## n64freak (Jun 29, 2012)

rider said:


> Better to wait new for new dv6 with GT 650M or get Inspiron 17R SE its available with GT 650M but wights 3.4kg.




Rider seems to be in love with HP and Dv6


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 29, 2012)

n64freak said:


> Rider seems to be in love with HP and Dv6


indeed... his baby is performing outstanding...


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

n64freak said:


> Rider seems to be in love with HP and Dv6



I love all value for money things, only hate fanboys who look only one sided and who pay more for showoff. I love my dv6, it is working incredible like a new laptop, accidental damage care and on-site service is outstanding.
Check Brand Ranking
hp is the third best after apple and lenovo (thinkpad).


----------



## har (Jun 29, 2012)

josin said:


> yup.



Meeee toooo a Malayali


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 29, 2012)

btw i never lookout for brand. Anyways if i don't want 17 inch screen but a 650m in low budget. I'm really pissed as usa offers more options. Pity i can't find a 650m powered laptop! Also there seems to be too many issues with the ati cards causing bsod. They are budget saving though!
Now 650m is powerful enough to kick cool games with great quality at 1080x1900 screen resolution.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 29, 2012)

har said:


> Meeee toooo a Malayali



Then who am i??

Me too a malayali.......


Waiting for the confirmation from my parents...... To order 14RSE


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jun 29, 2012)

You had me wondering till i read the last part of your post. I thought you meant " mee too a malyali? waiting for a confirmation from my parents "


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 29, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> You had me wondering till i read the last part of your post. I thought you meant " mee too a malyali? waiting for a confirmation from my parents "



lol...


----------



## Theodre (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol   I meant i am a malayalee and also is waiting for confirmaation on buying the 14R SE, both being two different messages!!


----------



## eduku (Jun 29, 2012)

*The New! Inspiron 15R/14R Special Edition Laptop Thread*

Hi, I am new here so I don't really know much.
I am a college student and I want to buy a VFM laptop at around 55K (max 60K) with good build quality, i7 (or i5) IVB processor and a decent graphics card (I am only a casual gamer, "FIFA") with matte 1080p display.
I have been waiting for new releases for a month now!
But I guess that I can wait for one more month.
I really liked the Inspiron 15R SE, but I really want a 1080p display. Is DELL planning to launch it soon?
Also when will HP refresh there dv6 notebooks with IVB in India as now there is only the 7010tx and 7040tx. Its kind of strange as they launched it in USA quite a while ago. (I am a big fan of dv6 build quality!!!)
Also are there any plans for a new C series from VAIO with IVB?
Please help!!!


----------



## franco (Jun 30, 2012)

i read this thread in deep and it came to finalize my decision to buy 15r se!
But.. 15r se has radeon 7730m 2gb and 14r se has nvidia gt640m 2gb..
where to go
thnks


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

franco said:


> i read this thread in deep and it came to finalize my decision to buy 15r se!
> But.. 15r se has radeon 7730m 2gb and 14r se has nvidia gt640m 2gb..
> where to go
> thnks



It depends on your usage, if you want portability rather than mainstream gaming experience get 14R SE. Both are almost same performer, but in the end 15.6" is more recommended and having bigger HDD.


----------



## prds359 (Jun 30, 2012)

Can anyone please confirm me the price of 15r SE if I configure it as i7 processor, 8gb ram, 500gb hard drive & blueRay writer? Am going to purchase it from a local retailer. What could be its price in this configuration?


----------



## josin (Jun 30, 2012)

franco said:


> i read this thread in deep and it came to finalize my decision to buy 15r se!
> But.. 15r se has radeon 7730m 2gb and 14r se has nvidia gt640m 2gb..
> where to go
> thnks



i am using a 15r se (core17 with4gb) i have no issues(including heating) till now in playing CIV5 and  maxp3.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 30, 2012)

josin said:


> i am using a 15r se (core17 with4gb) i have no issues(including heating) till now in playing CIV5 and  maxp3.



I ordered the same model .Another common thing between us lol 

Jokes Apart, Under what settings are you playing MP3?..Medium or High? Does it Lag??


----------



## dan4u (Jun 30, 2012)

Dell Just updated their website, cannot customize anything, except partition.
I just made an order at 9:40 and got the quote at 9:45, at 9:52 the website got updated. and I ordered the backlit keyboard, don't know if my order is valid now


----------



## josin (Jun 30, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> I ordered the same model .Another common thing between us lol
> 
> Jokes Apart, Under what settings are you playing MP3?..Medium or High? Does it Lag??



"medium".it is visually satisfying for me. there is no lag in the medium setting. but the  "high" makes the cpu fan go crazy

did you get a corseca Bluetooth headset free along with the mouse?


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 30, 2012)

josin said:


> "medium".it is visually satisfying for me. there is no lag in the medium setting. but the  "high" makes the cpu fan go crazy
> 
> did you get a corseca Bluetooth headset free along with the mouse?



I got the backpack and a wireless mouse. No idea about the headset.Its not mentioned anywhere in the order details....


----------



## josin (Jun 30, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> I got the backpack and a wireless mouse. No idea about the headset.Its not mentioned anywhere in the order details....



it was never mentioned in my order details too...but i got it for free.
in the order site they are selling it for RS.2500/-. After receiving it i just searched the actual price in flip kart and they are selling it for Rs.1700/-.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jun 30, 2012)

josin said:


> it was never mentioned in my order details too...but i got it for free.
> in the order site they are selling it for RS.2500/-. After receiving it i just searched the actual price in flip kart and they are selling it for Rs.1700/-.



nice! I hope I get it too!!


----------



## josin (Jun 30, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> nice! I hope I get it too!!



its more than worth to get it free, sounds better than my Sony MDRXD200.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 30, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Can anyone please confirm me the price of 15r SE if I configure it as i7 processor, 8gb ram, 500gb hard drive & blueRay writer? Am going to purchase it from a local retailer. What could be its price in this configuration?




But one thing i found a bit disappointing is that 14R SE has HDD@ 7200rpm and 15R SE has it @5400


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 30, 2012)

guys 15r or 14r which one to buy? Sony s series is pretty expensive! Ivb i7 4gb ram windows7 home, ati graphic card at 65k
dell is cheaper


----------



## har (Jun 30, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> But one thing i found a bit disappointing is that 14R SE has HDD@ 7200rpm and 15R SE has it @5400



But the 14R has a 500GB at 7200rpm not 1TB like the 15R. So platter density is much smaller in the 14R. Hence in the end 15R offers same speed as 14R even at 5400rpm because of greater platter density and also 500GB extra storage


----------



## franco (Jun 30, 2012)

after knowing almost everything about inspiron 15r se today i went dell outlet..
damn.. the speakers are again at the bottom.. wtf 
i really appreciate the performance sheet bt disappointed in case of hardware 
it doesnt feel solid in hands...


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> guys 15r or 14r which one to buy? Sony s series is pretty expensive! Ivb i7 4gb ram windows7 home, ati graphic card at 65k
> dell is cheaper



sony vaio models are generally overpriced, not recommended for gaming and all. Buy 15R SE it's a mainstream laptop. I know many users who unsatisfied with a 14" screen for gaming, 14" laptops are generally more suitable for girls and those people who care more about mobility.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Guys I'm Planing to Buy One!! Should I Get this


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Hi Guys I'm Planing to Buy One!! Should I Get this



First tell me why you are advertising hp sux? please explain your story.


----------



## Theodre (Jun 30, 2012)

vds5344 said:


> guys 15r or 14r which one to buy? Sony s series is pretty expensive! Ivb i7 4gb ram windows7 home, ati graphic card at 65k
> dell is cheaper




If you need a more than average gaming and other multi taskings then it is better 14R SE, if you need more then 15R SE (if you are going for any of these two laps  )

@har but i found 14R SE to be more good as it will be more portable and it have a better graphics (I think ) And better battery life  This suggestion is because i prefer more battery back up and is less on to gaming


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

Also 14R has just 500GB HDD whereas 15R has 1 TB.


----------



## chinmaya (Jun 30, 2012)

guys, buying the 15r se i7 with 4gb ram. could anyone please suggest me a ram (4gb). it was mentioned in a post that the latency should match with.


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> guys, buying the 15r se i7 with 4gb ram. could anyone please suggest me a ram (4gb). it was mentioned in a post that the latency should match with.



ask sisley what brand of RAM he got in his laptop. Also our admin ico told us there is no latency issue if RAM is of same frequencies only negligible 2% difference may occur if you put of some other brand.

I am using of two different brands of RAMs and their is no problem, both are of 1333Mhz. In your case it should be 1600MHz.

Buy this one, one of our thread user bought this. LINK


----------



## BMG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello.
Could do with some help choosing a laptop. 
I basically need it for day to day use with moderate gaming. Mostly FIFA and MW3. Would still like to go for one that is future proof. Looking at around 3-4 years with the same. Budget ~ 50k.
I had two options in mind. The 15R SE basic version. Or the HP DV6-7011TX. Here.
They're mostly similar, so, could do with some assistance.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 30, 2012)

rider said:


> First tell me why you are advertising hp sux? please explain your story.


well have a look at this thread.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...n-about-hp-pavilion-tx1000-cto-tablet-pc.html


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> well have a look at this thread.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...n-about-hp-pavilion-tx1000-cto-tablet-pc.html



See pratyush, I'm not bothering you but the laptop that you bought is one of the disaster gadget ever, my cousin had one with AMD processor. Sorry for all that you have suffered that much from that crap. Anything can happen to any electronic device, you tablet PC was 4 years old and not under warranty.
The thing is now hp is not selling any tablet PC, they discontinued after negative feedbacks. 
Nowadays hp laptops have no heating issues, they developed a cooling technology called coolsense which keep the laptop remain under 80*C in intense gaming. Also the servicing and maintenance is of the best in the market, best that I ever seen.. they provide quick onsite servicing and accidental covers and all, if anything happen to your laptop they will replace with no charges. Also the customer care is awesome so quick.. they help, call back and do what best they can. 
So, please don't misunderstand new buyers who are looking to purchase a new laptop. One user get afraid by your signature, thats what happen to you is bad. You should change it HP tablet PC suxx, not the whole hp.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys I ordered the 15R today morning, I told the dell rep that I need the lap before the 9th of July, He assured me I'll get it before that. do you guys think he was bluffing? or is it possible for me to get it before the 9th? 
also, it seems dell has revamped the customization options, now we cannot choose the backlit keyboard, I wonder why dell did that.


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Hey guys I ordered the 15R today morning, I told the dell rep that I need the lap before the 9th of July, He assured me I'll get it before that. do you guys think he was bluffing? or is it possible for me to get it before the 9th?
> also, it seems dell has revamped the customization options, now we cannot choose the backlit keyboard, I wonder why dell did that.



Better to be patient and wait until July 9. They might removed backlit keyboard option due to shortage.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jun 30, 2012)

dan4u said:


> also, it seems dell has revamped the customization options, now we cannot choose the backlit keyboard, I wonder why dell did that.



I just checked and i still see the option for backlit n all!!


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> I just checked and i still see the option for backlit n all!!



Yes, there is still that option for 909 bucks


----------



## dan4u (Jun 30, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> I just checked and i still see the option for backlit n all!!



you're right I checked with firefox and it has the same old options(with backlit keyboard). But check this out..*i46.tinypic.com/1z23qq8.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/a4oil2.jpg  
anyways I got the backlit keyboard



rider said:


> Better to be patient and wait until July 9. They might removed backlit keyboard option due to shortage.



Yea keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

No, select your laptop model and click on customization there you will find backlit keyboard and other options.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 30, 2012)

rider said:


> No, select your laptop model and click on customization there you will find backlit keyboard and other options.



yea if I click the continue button there's the customization options, but only chrome seems to give the list format, in firefox its the grid format.


----------



## BMG (Jun 30, 2012)

BMG said:


> Hello.
> Could do with some help choosing a laptop.
> I basically need it for day to day use with moderate gaming. Mostly FIFA and MW3. Would still like to go for one that is future proof. Looking at around 3-4 years with the same. Budget ~ 50k.
> I had two options in mind. The 15R SE basic version. Or the HP DV6-7011TX. Here.
> They're mostly similar, so, could do with some assistance.



Okay, so this post got lost due to a delay in moderation. I'm going to give it another go and hope there is not another flurry of posts by the time it goes up.

Cheers.


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

it doesn't matter which brower you are using.. click on this link

click on keyboard icon and bang! there is a backlit option for 909 bucks.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 30, 2012)

rider said:


> See pratyush, I'm not bothering you but the laptop that you bought is one of the disaster gadget ever, my cousin had one with AMD processor. Sorry for all that you have suffered that much from that crap. Anything can happen to any electronic device, you tablet PC was 4 years old and not under warranty.
> The thing is now hp is not selling any tablet PC, they discontinued after negative feedbacks.
> Nowadays hp laptops have no heating issues, they developed a cooling technology called coolsense which keep the laptop remain under 80*C in intense gaming. Also the servicing and maintenance is of the best in the market, best that I ever seen.. they provide quick onsite servicing and accidental covers and all, if anything happen to your laptop they will replace with no charges. Also the customer care is awesome so quick.. they help, call back and do what best they can.
> So, please don't misunderstand new buyers who are looking to purchase a new laptop. One user get afraid by your signature, thats what happen to you is bad. You should change it HP tablet PC suxx, not the whole hp.


Actually Display started flickering in 2nd Year after purchase and on normal usage GPU crosses 100 *C
O.K i will change My Signature as u said...
BTW It was also the fault of nVidia!!Mainly nVidia--(I Guess)
*s18.postimage.org/xd7a4jdrr/Untitled.jpg
*www.nvidiadefect.com/NVF_NOT.pdf


----------



## rider (Jun 30, 2012)

My laptop maximum reached to 86*C once when coolsense was not at coolest mode.

XPS 15 (2011 model) with nvidia GT 540M reaches 98*C in gaming.

Leave your past, now tell what is your budget and main reason to buy a laptop?


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 30, 2012)

be patient dan4u 
and I'm a gaming and programming guy. Need a very powerful gpu, i5 would suffice my needs
can't afford 17r se portability is not issue but highest budget is 50k 
sometimes would use qt sdk


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys,
I'm looking for a laptop around 50k (almost exactly) and the Dell Inspiron 14r and 15r special edition basic models are just what I need...An i5 processor is enough for my needs(mostly gaming, occasionally studying with ebooks, etc..)
As far as I can see:
15r:
Pros- larger screen, cheaper(a little, it matters to me), possibly better gpu
Cons - 1366x768 screen(flimsy according to wikipedia, see "Laptop Computers" and find 1366x768 in the page), no numeric keypad
14r:
Pros- nvidia gpu(i want it for PhysX, but i can compromise if 7730 goes overwhelmingly to Class 1 of notebookcheck ratings), less bulky(i'm typing this on a 14" and I like the size for the games it can play)
Cons- lesser hdd,

Everything else's the same...i could have done without the windows 7 home to save costs, but there's no option...I'm going to install windows 7 ultimate anyway so it's a waste..

Could anybody please give me any advice? Also, can those of you who have already ordered it please give some details about the sound, screen problems etc.?

Thanks,


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 30, 2012)

rider said:


> My laptop maximum reached to 86*C once when coolsense was not at coolest mode.
> 
> XPS 15 (2011 model) with nvidia GT 540M reaches 98*C in gaming.
> 
> Leave your past, now tell what is your budget and main reason to buy a laptop?


Well I need a Laptop/PC Mainly for gaming@ Mid settings @ 1600x900 MAX...
and sometimes @1080p with low-mid Settings. I will be playing games like GTA 4, Just cause 2 Etc..
For PC: -
Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2500K Processor
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
GigaByte GV-R 7850 OC-2GD
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM 
SeaSonic S12 II 620W 
WB Cavair Blue 500 GB
Microsoft Wired Desktop 600 USB 2.0 Keyboard (Black)
NZXT Gamma
Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler
Total @ 55k
and will use my LCD TV as monitor
For Laptop:- Dell Inspiron 15R SE w/ Backlit Keyboard@57k

So Which is better? I Just Need a Machine but I Won't be buying any New PC/Laptop for more 3-5 Years!!
Advice me the best!


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Well I need a Laptop/PC Mainly for gaming@ Mid settings @ 1600x900 MAX...
> and sometimes @1080p with low-mid Settings. I will be playing games like GTA 4, Just cause 2 Etc..
> For PC: -
> Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i5-2500K Processor
> ...



Get a desktop.


----------



## rohitruls (Jul 1, 2012)

rider said:


> hp is very reliable american brand, older than apple and dell. It has better in rank in comparison to dell in laptopmag.com 2012 ranking. If a gaming freak hp is the best option GT 650M is an awesome class 1 gpu. And those adobe editing are of no means unless you learn how to use in courses. IMO that hp model is more future proof than dell's 15SE.



Thanks alot for your valuable Opinion


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 1, 2012)

Waaah!!!What an error from Dell!!!!
yday status was in Transit!!!

IMG:
**oi45.tinypic.com/2n8y2l4.jpg



and on clicking the order it shows error!!!
Its Sunday 2 day so i assume its a complete error!!


----------



## Acoustichead (Jul 1, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Waaah!!!What an error from Dell!!!!
> yday status was in Transit!!!
> 
> IMG:
> ...



For me till yesterday It was showing Manufacturing Build Complete.
Today morning I got this SMS from Bluedart saying I would receive my laptop on 2nd July(Monday)...odd even the Dell Order Status site seems to give an error...Whats wrong? Will I get the laptop till tommorrow? 

___EDIT____

Now it shows in Transit


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 1, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> For me till yesterday It was showing Manufacturing Build Complete.
> Today morning I got this SMS from Bluedart saying I would receive my laptop on 2nd July(Monday)...odd even the Dell Order Status site seems to give an error...Whats wrong? Will I get the laptop till tommorrow?
> 
> ___EDIT____
> ...



Okey now mine shows in Transit now too ....

[OffTopic]r U at ernakulam(Kerala)??[/OT]


----------



## Acoustichead (Jul 1, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Okey now mine shows in Transit now too ....
> 
> [OffTopic]r U at ernakulam(Kerala)??[/OT]



Nope...Im from Mumbai


----------



## dan4u (Jul 1, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> For me till yesterday It was showing Manufacturing Build Complete.
> Today morning I got this SMS from Bluedart saying I would receive my laptop on 2nd July(Monday)...odd even the Dell Order Status site seems to give an error...Whats wrong? Will I get the laptop till tommorrow?
> 
> ___EDIT____
> ...



hey when did you place your order??


----------



## Acoustichead (Jul 1, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey when did you place your order??



on 26th June ...I didnt even expect the delivery till next weekend lol...anyways I am happy it is coming in early!


----------



## dan4u (Jul 1, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Okey now mine shows in Transit now too ....
> 
> [OffTopic]r U at ernakulam(Kerala)??[/OT]



hey when did you order yours? and btw I'm from ernakulam


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 1, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey when did you order yours? and btw I'm from ernakulam



Answer to ur question :


Acoustichead said:


> GirishPaiV said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone managed to do a clean install of windows 7 ultimate on 15r se? I haven't received mine yet but read on some forums that people are having trouble while trying to install widows again. Specially those who have 1tb hdd with 32gb msata. Can anyone check in the bios>sata settings>... Does Indian version has msata? If it does then there would be intel smart response technology (intel srt) option in bios sata settings.


----------



## josin (Jul 2, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Has anyone managed to do a clean install of windows 7 ultimate on 15r se? I haven't received mine yet but read on some forums that people are having trouble while trying to install widows again. Specially those who have 1tb hdd with 32gb msata. Can anyone check in the bios>sata settings>... Does Indian version has msata? If it does then there would be intel smart response technology (intel srt) option in bios sata settings.



mSATA device:     not detected.

backup ur current OS with Dell DATA SAFE Local BAckup (it takes 3 DVDs).
there is a separate locked partition containing factory image for restoring purposes.better dont delete it while installing new OS.

SATA option is seen as AHCI


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, if i make back up disks then there is no point in keeping the resore partition. I allways prefer the clean install of windows over a bloatwares infested OEM windows provided by the maufacturer. If indian version doesn't have msata then there should be no problem. I hope anyone who has got this machine can cofirm that. 

Waiting eagerly for my machine to come....


----------



## josin (Jul 2, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Well, if i make back up disks then there is no point in keeping the resore partition. I allways prefer the clean install of windows over a bloatwares infested OEM windows provided by the maufacturer. If indian version doesn't have msata then there should be no problem. I hope anyone who has got this machine can cofirm that.
> 
> Waiting eagerly for my machine to come....



Bloatwares?....yup a lot of it....svchost is downloading @ alarming rates...now i am using comodo security suite and blocked all those bloatwares from accessing net.



> if i make back up disks then there is no point in keeping the resore partition



Dell is providing all software including Win home premium in DVDs, u can even skip taking backups(restoring image from hard drive is quicker that's y i said it)


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 2, 2012)

I can see the reason why Dell and a lot of other companies have to put bloatwares on their pc's. Companies pay them to put their stuff on the laptops and thus the overall cost of laptop is in a way subsidised. If they decide not to put any bolatware then the cost of the laptops would be increased by anywahere around 10K and that would be bad for us(consumer). Thus i dont mind any bolatware at all as anyway I'm gonna wipe all the trash clean and do a new install.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 2, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I can see the reason why Dell and a lot of other companies have to put bloatwares on their pc's. Companies pay them to put their stuff on the laptops and thus the overall cost of laptop is in a way subsidised. If they decide not to put any bolatware then the cost of the laptops would be increased by anywahere around 10K and that would be bad for us(consumer). Thus i dont mind any bolatware at all as anyway I'm gonna wipe all the trash clean and do a new install.



I dont understand all these and the few previous posts abt msata n all!!

But 

can you put the procedure stepwise for a fresh install of win 7 starting from the unpacked state of the laptop.including when(no need of how!!) to partition and all pls..It wont take long...but will help me for a safe installation without missing or loosing anything)


I hop to get the lap soon (Status :in Transit)


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 2, 2012)

Let me get my lappy first


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guys, I have got a query regarding the Dell inspiron 17r SE.
As you all may know that Dell India is offering only 2 models.
One with the Base config. for 64k and the other with the best config for 95k.
I really can't afford that much.
My query is that should I go with the Base model or not?
Is the 1600x900 resolution good enough for a 17" screen?
And I guess the GPU will be of 90W since its the i5 processor so will it be slower as compared to the 130W GPU offered with the i7?
I may live without the backlit keyboard(I'll buy a gaming keyboard later).
What should I do?


----------



## ratul (Jul 2, 2012)

good news, got my first modern game to test my lappy..
Crysis 2 @ Extreme Settings giving 25-30 fps, pretty playable , and ~20fps in ultra settings...
Here are temps and settings:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8153/7485357130_d9db012a94_b.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8003/7485341412_f6716cb810_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7140/7485339216_e83f60829c_b.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8025/7485340054_bcf4d0eb9a_b.jpg

temps are i think a bit high, as i am playing for 2 hrs. in an AC room.. 
But overall pretty satisfied...


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 2, 2012)

*oi47.tinypic.com/foollk.jpg


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmmm. Glad i ordered it on 29th


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 2, 2012)

hey guys!! I have updated the sales tax details. Those who need help with sales tax may check it out here.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 2, 2012)

ratul said:


> good news, got my first modern game to test my lappy..
> Crysis 2 @ Extreme Settings giving 25-30 fps, pretty playable , and ~20fps in ultra settings...
> Here are temps and settings:
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8153/7485357130_d9db012a94_b.jpg
> ...



You were playing a game which brings down more than half the pc's in the world to there knees and you are complaining abot temperatures.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 2, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> You were playing a game which brings down more than half the pc's in the world to there knees and you are complaining abot temperatures.



But Sisley played many similar graphics demanding games like BF3,Maxp3,MW3 etc in the lap for hours and only got a max temp of 70 (max) that too in non-AC room!! 
compared to sisley's this one looks 10 degrees hotter na?


----------



## ratul (Jul 2, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> You were playing a game which brings down more than half the pc's in the world to there knees and you are complaining abot temperatures.



that's true...  



girishpaiv said:


> But Sisley played many similar graphics demanding games like BF3,Maxp3,MW3 etc in the lap for hours and only got a max temp of 70 (max) that too in non-AC room!!
> compared to sisley's this one looks 10 degrees hotter na?



yup, let sisley and others also have their reviews about it...  
Though, still cooler than HP's dv6 61xx series..


----------



## rider (Jul 2, 2012)

ratul said:


> Though, still cooler than HP's dv6 61xx series..



It is cooler because you are comparing with 2011 sandy bridge mode.

Lets see how will be the new ivy bridge laptops of hp with coolsense tech.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 2, 2012)

rider said:


> It is cooler because you are comparing with 2011 sandy bridge mode.
> 
> Lets see how will be the new ivy bridge laptops of hp with coolsense tech.



 things are getting more n more cool every year  

Damn this is 2nd day my order status says :"In Transit" 
Why god why!! 
I really hate this wait!!


----------



## josin (Jul 2, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> things are getting more n more cool every year
> 
> Damn this is 2nd day my order status says :"In Transit"
> Why god why!!
> I really hate this wait!!



dont worry, tomorrow you will get the DHLbluedart consignment number and day after tomorrow you will get your lappy. in the mean time go to blue dart website and find out who is your nearest blue dart courier dealer ( just enter your pin code here BLUEDART EXPRESS LTD: Location Finder) and keep their number handy, once you get the tracking id just call the local courier and en-quire abt the package and they will deliver it quickly)


----------



## divyam (Jul 2, 2012)

hey guys...
I have a problem.
Its been just 5 days since i bought the 15r se and the battery has already worn by 6%
*postimage.org/image/yp1i2mysh/

*s16.postimage.org/yp1i2mysh/CPUID.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 2, 2012)

divyam said:


> hey guys...
> I have a problem.
> Its been just 5 days since i bought the 15r se and the battery has already worn by 6%
> *postimage.org/image/yp1i2mysh/
> ...



Don't worry, what back up are you getting?



rider said:


> It is cooler because you are comparing with 2011 sandy bridge mode.



What does that implies? JFYI 3rd gen are known to have similar or _higher_ temps, not lower. Just that his laptop is new, the temps are so low, which will gradually increase.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 2, 2012)

josin said:


> dont worry, tomorrow you will get the DHLbluedart consignment number and day after tomorrow you will get your lappy. in the mean time go to blue dart website and find out who is your nearest blue dart courier dealer ( just enter your pin code here BLUEDART EXPRESS LTD: Location Finder) and keep their number handy, once you get the tracking id just call the local courier and en-quire abt the package and they will deliver it quickly)



Ah that's something really exciting to hear 
Tnkz mate.
I see this Bludart(alappuzha) daily on my bus travel for my vacation java class 
BTW did u get urs


----------



## divyam (Jul 2, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Don't worry, what back up are you getting?


What do you mean by backup?
Do yu mean warranty?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 2, 2012)

divyam said:


> What do you mean by backup?
> Do yu mean warranty?



Battery backup.


----------



## divyam (Jul 2, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Battery backup.



battery backup is around 2.5 hrs on balanced with wifi on and video streaming and 3.5 hrs while watching a movie.
I am more concerned about the wear.. 
It was 1% on first day and today its 6% on moderate battery usage


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

See your battery work fine till 300 cycles, if not call dell for replacement.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> See your battery work fine till 300 cycles, if not call dell for replacement.



hehe i got some doubts !!!

Does one cycle mean from a full charge to 0 charge ?
How can one count cycles if a lap is always connected to the charger and almost always on? 
Is it healthy for the battery to do this way?
What is the ideal way?


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

Laptop Battery tips by digit magazine


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 3, 2012)

divyam said:


> battery backup is around 2.5 hrs on balanced with wifi on and video streaming and 3.5 hrs while watching a movie.
> I am more concerned about the wear..
> It was 1% on first day and today its 6% on moderate battery usage



Watch it for at least a month or so. After 6 months, it shouldn't exceed 20%.



girishpaiv said:


> hehe i got some doubts !!!
> 
> Does one cycle mean from a full charge to 0 charge ?
> How can one count cycles if a lap is always connected to the charger and almost always on?
> ...



Modern laptop batteries run 2 yrs without any problems. If it creates any problem, either the battery is defected or you're using it in a wrong way.

Just use it wisely. Keep on charge when possible, but not always on charge. Keep a approx ratio of 60-40. Don't drain it completely, and NEVER game on battery.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Watch it for at least a month or so. After 6 months, it shouldn't exceed 20%.
> 
> Modern laptop batteries run 2 yrs without any problems. If it creates any problem, either the battery is defected or you're using it in a wrong way.
> 
> Just use it wisely. Keep on charge when possible, but not always on charge. Keep a approx ratio of 60-40. Don't drain it completely, and *NEVER game on battery*.



Thnk u very much sujay and rider....

never game on battery(ie while discharging no?) ?
why is that??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 3, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> never game on battery(ie while discharging no?) ?
> why is that??



Gaming stresses the laptop and reduces battery life. Plus game will lag a bit if you play it on battery. (Power settings). Best options is to remove battery while playing game, it will keep your laptop cooler also.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Best options is to remove battery while playing game, it will keep your laptop cooler also.



Never thought of such a possibility!!
For doing that its required to switch off the lap first n then remove the battery each time you wanna game no?(or how?)
Read that removing battery while AC charging is bad for battery!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 3, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Never thought of such a possibility!!



Many people don't close the lid without turning off their laptops, so ignore the myths and enjoy your laptop.




girishpaiv said:


> For doing that its required to switch off the lap first n then remove the battery each time you wanna game no?(or how?)
> Read that removing battery while AC charging is bad for battery!!



Do it anyway, doesn't matters, but first way is preferred.


----------



## josin (Jul 3, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Ah that's something really exciting to hear
> Tnkz mate.
> I see this Bludart(alappuzha) daily on my bus travel for my vacation java class
> BTW did u get urs



yup i am having it. i think i was the first person to book the same in kochi. i booked the same on the second day, which it was made avilable on dell india website.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jul 3, 2012)

josin said:


> yup i am having it. i think i was the first person to book the same in kochi. i booked the same on the second day, which it was made avilable on dell india website.



Yay!! Laptops here and i Love it


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

My lappy is work in progress since yesterday. When should i expect it ?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> It is cooler because you are comparing with 2011 sandy bridge mode.
> 
> Lets see how will be the new ivy bridge laptops of hp with coolsense tech.



Thats My Man ! I was gonna say the same !!


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Thats My Man ! I was gonna say the same !!



 Heyy, have u take a look on samsung series 5 550p laptop with 3rd gen core-i7 and GT 650M. It just costs 58k in nehru place.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Grrhhh. Why did i pulled the trigger so early. 15r se... you better perform as expected.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

You ordered or waiting? BTW Samsung's GT 650M is much better than 15R SE's HD 7730M.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

My order is work in progress. I would have gone for samsung if i knew about it. But what the hell. Only consolation is that samsung doesnt have a backlit keyboard which was a must for me.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> Heyy, have u take a look on samsung series 5 550p laptop with 3rd gen core-i7 and GT 650M. It just costs 58k in nehru place.



Yep i *DID* take a look at that !
I am thinking of buying that ! i sold my big brothers 6154tx,!! i thought of buying 15r New version u know !! but now i saw this one !!!


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Me jealous


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

backlit keyboard is of no use unless you are a DJ or night worker. LOL



pranavgautam67 said:


> Yep i *DID* take a look at that !
> I am thinking of buying that ! i sold my big brothers 6154tx,!! i thought of buying 15r New version u know !! but now i saw this one !!!



you said you sold your 6165tx. now 6154tx too!!


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

It is of use to me cuz i can only concentrate on my college work/assignments at night. There is too much distraction in day time. Thus Backlit is essential for me.

Just to console myself even further , Maybe samdung is not as reliable as Hp or Dell


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh its better to buy an external backlit keyboard. I use an external keyboard and mouse on desk.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone confirm the price of Samdung. Its too good to be true. There is no way they can include i7,8gb ram, 650m and Bluray under 58K. There has to be some catch. Some compromise with build quality, something in the warranty... 



rider said:


> Oh its better to buy an external backlit keyboard. I use an external keyboard and mouse on desk.



Beats the purpose of buying a laptop in first place doesnt it.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

First of all stop saying samdund, its samsung.  It is very reliable brand man, they are working too hard to get laptop market, they are putting good features and better screen than hp and dell. Making it VFM and if you live in metro you will get good service.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Thats why I'm so angry at myself for pulling trigger so early. I live in Bangalore and i could have found it at any decent shop near SP road. I guess maybe they are selling it at such a low price to attract more people. A similarly configured lappy from HP or Dell would cost somewhere around 70K to say the least.


P.S: You do know that "Samdung" is an intentional typo


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

They are selling cheap to make themselves good in market, their is nothing related to worse quality. For them screen, HDD, RAM, optical drive costs almost nothing because they produce themselves. 
Read Techradar Review


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn... Apart from Backlit it has everything you can wish for in a 60K lappy. It has full keyboard too.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> backlit keyboard is of no use unless you are a DJ or night worker. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> you said you sold your 6165tx. now 6154tx too!!



Wat The , sorry ! i meant 6165tx !!



rider said:


> They are selling cheap to make themselves good in market, their is nothing related to worse quality. For them screen, HDD, RAM, optical drive costs almost nothing because they produce themselves.
> Read Techradar Review



True That. Even iphone uses arm Cortex Processor !


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Damn... Apart from Backlit it has everything you can wish for in a 60K lappy. It has full keyboard too.



How to Make a Laptop Keyboard Backlit


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Naah. Don't wanna do all that stuff. I'm happy with 15r se. I think 7730m is really new chip thus drivers are not as matured as they are in case of 650m. Thus the performance gap can decrease significantly in next few months.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

Be satisfied with HD 7730M man, you are getting with a complete cover unlike samsung. 
But sad to say it will never work as good as GT 650M even after software updates, coz hardware of GT 650M is much powerful it has max 850 Mhz core speed while HD 7730 has just 675 MHz.


----------



## har (Jul 3, 2012)

Is there any chance that the new dv6 with gt650m will cost between 50k-55k like the samsung 550P ??


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

There is no core-i7 laptop with windows ever launched in 50k


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyway did anyone noticed that Dell had been displaying a ad about forthcoming price increases from 1st july for last 2 weeks. Day before yesterday it was showing that "Last day to buy before price increase".
I just checked and prices are still same. So what the hell was that Dell? Marketting ploy to lure people who were waiting for other companies to launch their products in first wek of July?


----------



## har (Jul 3, 2012)

But how is samsung managing 58k with i7+8GB ram+matte screen+GT650M+Bluray ? The non blueray version must cost less !! Its unbeleivable pricing !!

@antisocialbratt-I was thinking about the same thing !! Damn you dell !! Stupid marketting gimmicks !!


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think there would be any non-bluray version of same specs. Read my above comments why they are cheap.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

We need some kind of proof here for the pricing. You can't trust the word of a dealer. He may end up saying that it has i5 not i7 or some other ****.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

maybe I checked the price of same model in compareindia it costs 62-63k


----------



## sj2202 (Jul 3, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Hey guys, I have got a query regarding the Dell inspiron 17r SE.
> As you all may know that Dell India is offering only 2 models.
> One with the Base config. for 64k and the other with the best config for 95k.
> I really can't afford that much.
> ...



No response to this??
Please guys,I need some help here


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Hahaha. I feel so much better now 

Their prices are allways excluding the Vat and other taxes. So It should be easily around 66k without the 3 year cover that dell provides


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got my 15R SE now !!!


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats dude. Can you tell me your timeline? I mean, When id you ordered, when it changed to work in progress and so on.
Wanna know to estimate when will i get mine.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 3, 2012)

also girish please let me know whether you got the RAM's with same Latency or not..


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats To You GIRISH....


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Come on girish. You'll have enough time to play with your lappy later. Its not going anywhere


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 3, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Congrats dude. Can you tell me your timeline? I mean, When id you ordered, when it changed to work in progress and so on.
> Wanna know to estimate when will i get mine.



I had already posted these details twice in here ,may b last or the page b4 that
anyway:
21st : ordered
26th:Got order no'
27th:work in progress
29th Manufacture Build Complete
30th:In Transit (till 2 day morning remained same)
now updated status as :
30th : Arrived in Main Hub 
3rd :With Local Carrier
3rd elivered



			
				antisocialbratt said:
			
		

> Come on girish. You'll have enough time to play with your lappy later. Its not going anywhere


LOL u got me.. I was Partitioning n all 



			
				pranavgautam67 said:
			
		

> Congrats To You GIRISH....


Thnkz dude 



			
				raj_5..5 said:
			
		

> also girish please let me know whether you got the RAM's with same Latency or not..


I didnt buy my extra ram yet..need to go the shop may be 2morrow!!
(just confirming :its 11-11-11-28 1.5V 1600Mhz DDR3 Ram)


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 3, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> I had already posted these details twice in here ,may b last or the page b4 that
> anyway:
> 21st : ordered
> 26th:Got order no'
> ...



congos on the new laptop purchase. what was the final price u paid for ur laptop?
       Actually buying the same. after you buy the ram please post the ram model and cost. i too will be a buying an extra 4gb ram.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Girish, areyou doing a clean install or you are going to use the bloatware infested windows dell provides.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

@girishpaiv congrats!! for your new laptop show us some pics.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 3, 2012)

rider said:


> @girishpaiv congrats!! for your new laptop show us some pics.



Sure by night !!Kept my Cam Battery for charging 



			
				Chinmaya said:
			
		

> congos on the new laptop purchase. what was the final price u paid for ur laptop?
> Actually buying the same. after you buy the ram please post the ram model and cost. i too will be a buying an extra 4gb ram.


Final Price till now : Rs 59744 
And ya I am gonna Extend my Warranty for 2yrs complete cover @ 4700 + 4GB Ram @ ~1.2k 
=> Total will be ~65.6k
Abt ram :sure i will 



			
				antisocialbratt said:
			
		

> Girish, areyou doing a clean install or you are going to use the bloatware infested windows dell provides.


Currently i did nothing!! the laptop came win7 installed and almost ready to use!!
too many softwares in the Program Uninstall List
I need some one to guide to do a clean install ...or normal reinstall will do like: v put disk given n install??


----------



## trolldad9512 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey all!!

I wanted to purchase a new 3rd generation core i5 laptop.I have been searching the net for quite some time.Saw this thread and can someone here tell me whether the graphics card in this laptop

(Dell New Inspiron 15R(Audi) 3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ 1GB Graphics/ Win 7 HB Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook)

is amd radeon hd7730m?

They have written it as amd radeon only.So i was kind of confused as there is another model in the market with a lower gfx (hd7670) but with all the other configurations same.

Can someone please check and find it out for me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Nope... That disk would install all the bloatwares with it. No point in installing the windows from that. You need a retail disk of windows.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 3, 2012)

@girishpaiv
Thanks mate! And congo's on your new lappy..
Next one will be mine hopefully 10th is the expected date.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn you dell... Just got a call from them and they said that my order is on hold cuz of parts shortage. They will get the new parts on 8th and then they will begin construction of my laptop. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 3, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Nope... That disk would install all the bloatwares with it. No point in installing the windows from that. You need a retail disk of windows.



All programs are present at the program uninstall list in control panel..Removing them will do the job no?
and then may be writing a recovery disk??(i hav just heard of this! never done!!)

@raj_5555
This is something worth the wait


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

Why would they even accept the order in first place and ask me to do the payment if they didnt have all the parts? Now i can do nothing but wait


----------



## ratul (Jul 3, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> All programs are present at the program uninstall list in control panel..Removing them will do the job no?
> and then may be writing a recovery disk??(i hav just heard of this! never done!!)
> 
> @raj_5555
> This is something worth the wait



congrats girish, finally your wait has ended..
And you can install windows from the disk dell provided, i also did the same as i had to do partitions too, and after format, no bloatwares were installed by the dvd, so chill and do a complete format once..
Removing items will still leave traces, (especially McAfee ), even if you remove it with revo uninstaller..
or if you wanna play safe, download the trial of win7HP, and activate it using the key provided.. 
*Win 7 HP Download*.
And don't boot from usb, burn in disc only, i tried from usb, but win7SP1 does'nt have any USB 3.0 drivers, and this laptop has all 3.0, no 2.0.. 
waise i have win7ultimate now... 



rider said:


> Heyy, have u take a look on samsung series 5 550p laptop with 3rd gen core-i7 and GT 650M. It just costs 58k in nehru place.



hey,  that's the laptop i told about earlier in the forum ,the same one..
everyone who's complaining of pulling trigger early , should have been aware of it..


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Why would they even accept the order in first place and ask me to do the payment if they didnt have all the parts? Now i can do nothing but wait



They do all the time. Make sure it should be assemble properly outside india.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 3, 2012)

I dont htink it will be assembled outside india. They told me that their factory would recieve the parts on 8th July then they will begin the manufacturing.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

What they started assembling in India again!! 



trolldad9512 said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> I wanted to purchase a new 3rd generation core i5 laptop.I have been searching the net for quite some time.Saw this thread and can someone here tell me whether the graphics card in this laptop
> 
> ...



This one is with HD 7670M. Overpriced in flipkart.
HD 7730M version is in Inspiron 15R *special edition*.



antisocialbratt said:


> We need some kind of proof here for the pricing. You can't trust the word of a dealer. He may end up saying that it has i5 not i7 or some other ****.



Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN priced 61.4k in mumbai and this is the dealer information


----------



## josin (Jul 3, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> I had already posted these details twice in here ,may b last or the page b4 that
> anyway:
> 21st : ordered
> 26th:Got order no'
> ...



congrats man. regarding the RAM i checked almost all the shops in ernakulam, but i didn't find a 1600Mhz DDR3. If u find one please tell me yaaar


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

@josin what is the name of RAM you got in dell laptop, I mean the name of the brand.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 3, 2012)

@girishpaiv Hi Bro make sure that you Register for Windows 8 Pro @700 Rs. @ This Link
and Backup ur Win 7 license !
Backup Windows 7 Activation License For Re-Activation Before Re-Installing Windows
How to Reinstall Windows Without Having to Reactivate - How-To Geek


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 3, 2012)

Here are my Lap picz  :

Front : *farm9.staticflickr.com/8147/7494850794_5ceea0d213_k.jpg


Down :  *farm8.staticflickr.com/7251/7494857088_8162d3ca4f_k.jpg


Right Side : *farm9.staticflickr.com/8434/7494858500_af4fbd1613_k.jpg


Left : *farm8.staticflickr.com/7265/7494859634_e2825f264b_k.jpg


Everything I Got: *farm9.staticflickr.com/8292/7494860490_4df9fd8b87_k.jpg


the 15.6"Screen : *farm9.staticflickr.com/8024/7494861934_cb0a3efe23_k.jpg


Backlit Keynoard : *farm9.staticflickr.com/8149/7494905912_2cd8ad7323_k.jpg


The whole Delivery : *farm8.staticflickr.com/7117/7494889040_331ea1bf0c_k.jpg


The whole Delivery : *farm8.staticflickr.com/7110/7494850032_17065eebaa_k.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 3, 2012)

^^cool..........how much time did it took to boot up


----------



## RON28 (Jul 3, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Here are my Lap picz  :




congrats, beautiful laptop 
one thing i would like to say is, your pics are very clear, i liked its quality,


----------



## Rubisti (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am considering of buying the 15r se however I do have some questions about performance etc.. Seeing this is the only forum I found discussing the 15r se, I registered.

Will the 7730m fulfill my needs of playing the latest games (BF3, Skyrim, MP3) with decent settings? High settings are welcome but not necessary. No benchmarks have been publiced on the web jet.

If I configure with an msata 32gb will this ssd contain windows? Or just help my HDD doing every action a bit faster?

How do the speakers perform? Very good sound for a laptop or just plain good?

How long will the battery hold on one charge?

Is the laptop suited for carrying, as I will take it along to school and lan-parties?

*Config:*
-3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM processor (6M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
-15.6" Full High Definition (1080p) LED Display
-8GB3 Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
-1TB 5400RPM SATA HDD + 32GB mSATA SSD w/Intel Smart Response
-2GB AMD Radeon HD 7730M

I live in Belgium and will be ordering from the Belgian Dell site, price will be around $1100.

Also, don't they offer the Full-HD screen in India?

Thanks in advance for taking the time to read and/or answer.

Greetz, Rubisti


----------



## abhishekcrzy (Jul 4, 2012)

Can u help me decide between sony vaio SVE15118FNB and Inspiron 15r SE.
Specs as follows:*

VAIO SVE15118FNB:*

Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor 2.10 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 3.10 GHz*1

4 GB (4 GB (SO-DIMM) x 1) DDR3 SDRAM*2 (upgradeable up to 8 GB*3)
1600 MT/s

Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium with Service Pack 1 64bit (English Version)

AMD Radeon™ HD 7650M  2 GB DDR3

15.5 (39.37 cms) wide (WXGA: 1366 x 768) TFT colour display (VAIO Display, LED backlight)

19.05 mm key pitch/1.7 mm keystroke, 103 keys, Backlit Keyboard
MRP Rs 57,990 /-*
(MRP inclusive of all taxes. Quoted MRP is for 1 unit of the product.)

*Inspiron 15R SE:*

3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3612QM Processor (6MB cache, up to 3.1 GHz)
Windows® 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC
4GB3 DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC

with backlit keyboard..
Price - 57k.

I know that 7730m is better than 7650. But then to i think that vaio is more reliable than Inspiron series in dell. Because some of my friends have experienced some problem with Inspiron but I never heard any problems about vaio . Maybe the reason for overpricing of vaio laptops is quality.
Also the Samsung 550P is great but is it the time now that we buy Samsung laptops as they  dont have much service centres across India

I want advice on what to buy. Thank you


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

First, welcome to our forum. Good to see foreign user in our thread. 

1. HD 7730M is good enough to play all new games in medium or high settings. It is as good as nvidia GT 640M.
2. It's better to configure with a SSD.
3. Speakers are not just normal, it is made by skullcandy.
4. The battery lasts for 3-4hrs depending on your use.
5. This laptop weighs 2.7kgs so little bit heavy for a 15.6"
6. Full-HD version is not available to our India, but you should definitely customize with 1080p.


----------



## divyam (Jul 4, 2012)

@Rubisti
1.The graphics card is Sufficient for Gaming at 1366x768 or 1600x900 with High and Medium settings Resp. at above 30fps for games like bf3.But things will improve with drivers from AMd supporting 7000M series.Bf3 and mp3 benchmark is on the thread.
2.Dont know about the ssd as i have never came across one.
3.Speakers are very good for songs with more highs and mediums.Dont expect extraordinary sound from bass heavy songs.Overall 4/5
4.I got 2.5 hours with video streaming over WI-fi on balanced Mode with 4/6 display brightness and 3 hrs+ while watching a Movie with wi-fi card ON on same settings.
5.Decent for Carrying. Weighs 2.8 kg approx. Feels a little heavy in hands but shouldn't be a problem in a laptop bag.
No 1080p option for us Indians.
Source:Owner


----------



## Rubisti (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you for the answers and the loving welcome.

It comes automatically with an msata ssd 32gb up top on the HDD so I guess it works as kind of a cache? Meaning windows will be installed on the hdd?
I guess you saying they're made by Skullcandy that they sound superb?
Weight and battery use seem quite good so definitly a plus. Why didn't they put a Full-HD in the India-model, seems ridiculous seeing it's a performance laptop.

I will probably order mine this weekend and will keep you guys up-to-date.

Cheers.


----------



## divyam (Jul 4, 2012)

I was wondering about the Poor performing AMD Enduro Technology on my 15r SE.And found this
AMD’s graphics switching technology[Euduro] is almost abysmal. Poor detection rate, few configuration options, and noticeable performance losses are just a few of the annoying problems. Nvidia’s Optimus definitely deserves praise for its much friendlier interface and better functionality.
-Notebookcheck.net

Amd has now released the Catalyst 12.6 WHQL drivers but these does not support the 7000M cards.
Amd has also released the 12.7 beta with Official support for 7000M cards.. Hooah! \0/
Just waiting for the 12.7 WHQL drivers.. Sigh!!

AMD Catalyst ? 12.7 Beta Driver

AMD Publishes Catalyst 12.6 WHQL Driver


----------



## insaneniraj666 (Jul 4, 2012)

hey guys can u plz temme that "core i5, 500gb hdd, 4gb, 1gb am radeon, win 7" has waves maxx audio 3.0 or waves maxx audio 4.0 ??


----------



## terrafield (Jul 4, 2012)

For the past few days, I'm noticing lot of Inspiron 14R/15R recommendations for many 'Which Laptop' kind of queries

Does this mean Inspiron 14R/15R is the best laptop for now? when compared to any Sony, Lenovo, HP laptops in this price range


----------



## dan4u (Jul 4, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Damn you dell... Just got a call from them and they said that my order is on hold cuz of parts shortage. They will get the new parts on 8th and then they will begin construction of my laptop. Absolutely ridiculous.



that sucks, btw which model did you order?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 4, 2012)

I ordered 15r SE.

Last night i sent them a mail with intention to cancel the order cuz of delay and then got this reply in the morning:


> Dear Sir ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## har (Jul 4, 2012)

Guys my budget is around 55k including 3 years warranty. Is the 15r se my best option in that range ? Or will some versions of the samsung 550P or upcoming hp dv6 series be available for that prices ? Or am I too optimistic


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 4, 2012)

Then you should get the i5 version of 15r se. That will come in your budget.


----------



## har (Jul 4, 2012)

Thats what I am thinking of too. Dell charges soooo much for extended warranty


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah but from what i hear, its worth it.


----------



## sakii (Jul 4, 2012)

har said:


> Guys my budget is around 55k including 3 years warranty. Is the 15r se my best option in that range ? Or will some versions of the samsung 550P or upcoming hp dv6 series be available for that prices ? Or am I too optimistic



Me too in same situation.....buddy....!!! (well I have been a silent reader till this post here)


har said:


> Thats what I am thinking of too. Dell charges soooo much for extended warranty



This I5/4gb is normally going till almost 60K if I include warranty and home premium.

Still no Lenovo Y580 for indian market as sales rep. has no idea abt it.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 4, 2012)

har said:


> Guys my budget is around 55k including 3 years warranty. Is the 15r se my best option in that range ? Or will some versions of the samsung 550P or upcoming hp dv6 series be available for that prices ? Or am I too optimistic



There are rumors that 550p will come under 55k, but i dont think its.. I believe whenever it will come/ maybe it has come, its above 58 With 650m.. (BUT IM NOT SURE) n Same bout the dv6 new series.. if it will come, its will above your PRICE-range for sure !!!

So, For Now, i think the best for u will be:
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## trolldad9512 (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> What they started assembling in India again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks dude for the reply...Would have gone and bought the lappy if it wasn't for this information
.I called their customer care and they told me that they will check on that and will tell me.BUt they havent even though it has been 3 days.lol.

So do you think i should wait for them to release the special edition on their website or buy it from my local dealer?

(Btw i am frm kochi and the dealer here is saying that it costs 50k for the SE.)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

terrafield said:


> For the past few days, I'm noticing lot of Inspiron 14R/15R recommendations for many 'Which Laptop' kind of queries
> 
> Does this mean Inspiron 14R/15R is the best laptop for now? when compared to any Sony, Lenovo, HP laptops in this price range



Not at all, its just providing powerful enough GPU in not so high budget and some ***** want to game for prolong hours on their laptop (8-10 hrs).


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

terrafield said:


> For the past few days, I'm noticing lot of Inspiron 14R/15R recommendations for many 'Which Laptop' kind of queries
> 
> Does this mean Inspiron 14R/15R is the best laptop for now? when compared to any Sony, Lenovo, HP laptops in this price range



Dell inspiron models nowadays are complete VFM product. It comes with better GPU than any other brand in this price range also complete accidental care and pre loaded 64-bit windows comes in it makes it today's best laptop.
Every person has particular requirement, for those who are poor in gaming or don't like gaming.. can spend money on screen quality, girly colours like bright orange and neon green and on show off of other overpriced brands.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Not at all, its just providing powerful enough GPU in not so high budget and some fagots want to game for prolong hours on their laptop (8-10 hrs).



Oye, Who the hell are u calling ***** ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Oye, Who the hell are u calling ****** ?



No personal intentions at all, but gaming for such prolong hours on a "mainstream" laptop is not recommended. This eventually leads to issues in a laptop, after which people foul cry. There's a difference b/w a gaming laptop and a mainstream laptop. Why do you think gaming laptops cost so much? For the bling bling factor ?


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> No personal intentions at all, but gaming for such prolong hours on a "mainstream" laptop is not recommended. This eventually leads to issues in a laptop, after which people foul cry. There's a difference b/w a gaming laptop and a mainstream laptop. Why do you think gaming laptops cost so much? For the bling bling factor ?


but if one has extended warranty then i think one can squeeze the juice out of once laptop, isnt it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> but if one has extended warranty then i think one can squeeze the juice out of once laptop, isnt it?



But that's like saying I have got huge piles of money, so can put everything to torture and eventually fail.

Gaming for long hours with scheduled breaks should be done. I too game on my laptop, nothing like I hate gaming.

PS: You don't want your beloved laptop going service centre every now and then, isn't it?


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

Not all gaming laptops cost much like alienware, MSI G-series laptop comes in same range. MSI GE620DX Gaming Laptop. How can you say anything like that? You don't even have a gaming laptop. Are you jealous?


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> Not all gaming laptops cost much like alienware, MSI G-series laptop comes in same range. MSI GE620DX Gaming Laptop. How can you say anything like that? You don't even have a gaming laptop. Are you jealous?



 Peace guys... i think not all are noobs here and know how well to use his/her laptop


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> Not all gaming laptops cost much like alienware, MSI G-series laptop comes in same range. MSI GE620DX Gaming Laptop. How can you say anything like that? You don't even have a gaming laptop. Are you jealous?



The laptop which you're quoting is discontinued long ago, and was available only at letsbuy @55k. But price is justified by its config. Its less powered than DV6 (6770M > 555M & i7 >> i5) and still costing pretty same.

And you don't even know what gadgets I own or not so don't comment without knowing. And JFYI, DV6 is also not a gaming laptop. Try to understand the difference b/w a gaming laptop and a laptop with a powerful GPU.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> The laptop which you're quoting is discontinued long ago, and was available only at letsbuy @55k. But price is justified by its config. Its less powered than DV6 (6770M > 555M & i7 >> i5) and still costing pretty same.
> 
> And you don't even know what gadgets I own or not so don't comment without knowing. And JFYI, DV6 is also not a gaming laptop. Try to understand the difference b/w a gaming laptop and a laptop with a powerful GPU.



Okay if it is discontinued any new model will come in this price range and the core-i7 model with 1080p comes approx 59k.
I was asuming you are using your vaio cb series model with which you got 1 TB HDD in letsbuy offer. 
I know all about difference in laptops, no need to tell me and I didn't mention anywhere dv6 is a gaming laptop, I was just saying msi gaming laptops are almost in same price range.. not all gaming laptops are expensive.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> Okay if it is discontinued any new model will come in this price range and the core-i7 model with 1080p comes approx 59k.



Come on dude, have you seen the specs of the laptop? i7-2630QM + GTX 580M + 16GB RAM + 1080p + 120GB SSD, all this at 59k. Is that a joke or what. Please stop posting links from BS sites.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

wut! naaptol.com is not a BS site and they mentioned it approx, that MSI core-i5 model with GT 555M is still available and ready to sell smc international for just 51.7k cheaper than naaptol.com mentioned. Learn to accept something, no one is joking here. GN


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 4, 2012)

I apologise to all members (and gamers), who got hurt by my usage of a wrong word f***t. I didn't meant it personally, and shouldn't have used it on first hand.


----------



## Krow (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> How can you say anything like that? You don't even have a gaming laptop. Are you jealous?



Perfect example of flame bait. You could have made your point much more politely, without going for personal digs. Keep that in mind next time.


----------



## trolldad9512 (Jul 5, 2012)

Has anyone from ernakulam ordered the laptop (15r se) and received it?
I went and asked my dealer and he tells me that he has to give an order to the company which will assemble the product for me.The whole process he said, will take 10 days.
So should i wait for 10 days and get the laptop from him for 50k or should i wait for it to come in flipkart?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 5, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> Peace guys... i think not all are noobs here and *know how well to use his/her laptop*



Love this Guy !


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

GUYS !!!

GTX580M+16GB RAM+i7(sandy bridge)+17.3" FULL HD screen at 52k !!!!

Msi Gaming Series GT783 (GT783R) Price - Buy Msi Gaming Series GT783 (GT783R) Price in India, Best Prices n Review



Waat do you all think ??


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 5, 2012)

See, According To me, not everyone got bags full of money.. but they still want to play the latest games.. So, since dv6 and new inspiron are able to handle the new games easily, why not play.. m not saying they are gaming laptop.. but they can handle all games easily!! cmon man, i know they havent got gtx series, but still !!!
About the mb frying, i havent seen anyone except two guys in my whole life with motherboards frying.. And IMO, those motherboard must be defected from the company..
ANd, u know i have used 5 laptops from when i was 8 or 9, and none of them laptops were gamer, but all of them handled games freely(at that time), no Mb got fried, no gpu stuck etc etc..
So, when we can plpay the games easily, why not !!u know people are not mad, that they will go n buy alienware if they want to game.. no man, everybody got limits, but it doesnt mean u cant/shouldnt game for long hours on dv6 or inspiron !



har said:


> GUYS !!!
> 
> GTX580M+16GB RAM+i7(sandy bridge)+17.3" FULL HD screen at 52k !!!!
> 
> ...



great, but i dont think it will come online/ for buying i mean !



dashing.sujay said:


> Come on dude, have you seen the specs of the laptop? i7-2630QM + GTX 580M + 16GB RAM + 1080p + 120GB SSD, all this at 59k. Is that a joke or what. Please stop posting links from BS sites.



What is a Bs Site??


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 5, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> See, According To me, not everyone got bags full of money.. but they still want to play the latest games.. So, since dv6 and new inspiron are able to handle the new games easily, why not play.. m not saying they are gaming laptop.. but they can handle all games easily!! cmon man, i know they havent got gtx series, but still !!!
> About the mb frying, i havent seen anyone except two guys in my whole life with motherboards frying.. And IMO, those motherboard must be defected from the company..
> ANd, u know i have used 5 laptops from when i was 8 or 9, and none of them laptops were gamer, but all of them handled games freely(at that time), no Mb got fried, no gpu stuck etc etc..
> So, when we can plpay the games easily, why not !!u know people are not mad, that they will go n buy alienware if they want to game.. no man, everybody got limits, but it doesnt mean u cant/shouldnt game for long hours on dv6 or inspiron !



Very well said pranavgautam67. 
Exactly what i had in my mind(but am not a good writer )

I hav seen so many such price variations in sites like compareindia ,priceindia,etc but once i found that, at times they dont agree with each other in price and also their price tag dont make sense here n there ..i stopped checking prices from them!!
I think that soo many laps are priced - may be by converting USD directly to INR ..which is never the case in real Indian market!!!
Thats when i stopped depending on these sites for price tags!! (though many are correctly priced..u can't say 4 sure that a given price is correct!!)


and ya what are BS sites??


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thankx Bro !
What is a Bs site..>??? AGhhghghhg


----------



## far (Jul 5, 2012)

pranavgautam67 said:


> Thankx Bro !
> What is a Bs site..>??? AGhhghghhg



 BullSH!T sites .. :O


----------



## josin (Jul 5, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Very well said pranavgautam67.
> Exactly what i had in my mind(but am not a good writer )
> 
> I hav seen so many such price variations in sites like compareindia ,priceindia,etc but once i found that, at times they dont agree with each other in price and also their price tag dont make sense here n there ..i stopped checking prices from them!!
> ...


 i think the flipkart pricing can be taken as a benchmark

did you purchased additional 4Gb DDR3 of 1600Mhz?


----------



## far (Jul 5, 2012)

Flipkat prices minus 1k -3k depending the laptop model ..can be taken as benchmark..
coz Flipkart is overpriced these days... good old days are gone..


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello 
I knw this is not correct place to ask this however we r discussing on gaming a lot . 
So what u people think abt 

MSI Global ? Notebook - GE60 0ND 
http:/www.msi.com/product/nb/GE60-0ND.html

and ASUS G55 
Asus G55 Series - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews

and ASUS N56

Asus N56 Series - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews


Also i Am not sure weather these laptops come in india as they dont have bigger distribution network but from experience i can say that various model r available in metro cities though . ?? 
any suggestions on light on above will be highly apprecialble in helping me buying of new laptop.. 
Major use- Gaming 
screen size not bigger  than 15.6 :


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

True they are BS sites 
And FLIPKART is overpriced KING today !!

MSI makes some really great laptops !! Its a shame its not marketed or supported properly  I cant even find reliable prices online


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 5, 2012)

Nah. Fk is not Bs !! Not at all. I know  its overpriced. but not too much !!


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 5, 2012)

har said:


> True they are BS sites
> And FLIPKART is overpriced KING today !!
> 
> MSI makes some really great laptops !! Its a shame its not marketed or supported properly  I cant even find reliable prices online


IMO the reason why it's not supported is because it's not as readily available as some of it's competitors are. As a matter of fact, I planned on buying an MSI laptop, but couldn't find a reliable shop. It wasn't available online and also I was afraid because of the lack of service centers etc.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 5, 2012)

i don't think those are genuine prices on naptol.com since they don't have them in stock or probably the prices are that low because those are previous generation laptops and are trying to clear stocks.

ps: and to me naptol in terms of consumer electronics is a bs site. everyday in newspaper i see naptol selling cheap stuff like kids computer for 4999/- and they even send stupid sms saying "you have won ..... you only require to pay 999/- for delivery etc"  
and that naptol bachat bazzar, damnit.


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

naaptol is not selling those laptops they are just showing the approx prices many of them are wrongly placed. The best and reliable place to buy a MSI gaming laptop is smcinternational.com where a gaming laptop with GT 555M 2GB is placed for just 51.7k.



har said:


> True they are BS sites
> And FLIPKART is overpriced KING today !!
> 
> MSI makes some really great laptops !! Its a shame its not marketed or supported properly  I cant even find reliable prices online



flipkart is a cheater king too!!

I once bought my 6165tx from them and they didn't deliver it and canceled the order for unknown reason.


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

@rider--the site you mentioned doesnt show any MSI laptops 

And please check out the following two links:
Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Compusoft Systems online store
Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN - samsung - Laptops Compusoft Systems online store

Think the prices are true ??


----------



## sakii (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice lil fried talk man......!!!

At the end of the day point should be....i wanna game...and I will find a way to game on a laptop which is mine....let it be a gaming or a strong GPU powered laptop.

\/  \/ peace guys........!!!


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 5, 2012)

guys any idea regarding availability of MSI GE60 and ASUS N56 in india 
Both r gaming best


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ LOL. yeah. Gamers !!!


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

har said:


> @rider--the site you mentioned doesnt show any MSI laptops
> 
> And please check out the following two links:
> Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Compusoft Systems online store
> ...



Sorry, it is smcinternational.in 

compusoft seems reliable site call their customer care and ask a lot of details regarding to it and tell us.

In specs good to see SuperBright 300nit HD+ LED Display (1600 x 900), Anti-Reflective Screen!!


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

I tried smc international. It shows blank page under MSI 

Yeah the samsung screen is awesome !! 300 nitts is just WOW 

If the price is true,I am damn happy I didnt buy the 15r se. Maybe I should also wait for dv6. Maybe i will say the same thing after dv6 launches about samsung


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

har said:


> I tried smc international. It shows blank page under MSI
> 
> Yeah the samsung screen is awesome !! 300 nitts is just WOW
> 
> If the price is true,I am damn happy I didnt buy the 15r se. Maybe I should also wait for dv6. Maybe i will say the same thing after dv6 launches about samsung



Yea! till last night it was showing all models  now they might be updating new laptops in their website, this is why.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 5, 2012)

har said:


> @rider--the site you mentioned doesnt show any MSI laptops
> 
> And please check out the following two links:
> Compusoft Systems online store Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN Compusoft Systems online store
> ...


Awesome  Gt 650m 2 GB +1600x900 +JBL 3 Speakers @ 57k=FTW!!!!!
Are the Goddamn Prices F**king true!!


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

Let's hope the price is true 

It seems to have some heating issues though


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

har said:


> Let's hope the price is true
> 
> It seems to have some heating issues though



Prices are damn true.. who told you about heating issues? it is a ivy brige laptop, i don't think it even get 80*C in intense use.

Even Gaming laptop alienware M14x 2011 model reaches to 90*C+, I read in threads.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 5, 2012)

josin said:


> did you purchased additional 4Gb DDR3 of 1600Mhz?



no..i am too busy and lazy to go to the store at ernakulam(1 hour from here)!!
mayb 2morrow or saturday!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> Prices are damn true.. who told you about heating issues? it is a ivy brige laptop, i don't think it even get 80*C in intense use.
> 
> Even Gaming laptop alienware M14x 2011 model reaches to 90*C+, I read in threads.


if thats true then I'm gonna get it within a week!!!
Should I go for this laptop!!


----------



## sakii (Jul 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Awesome  Gt 650m 2 GB +1600x900 +JBL 3 Speakers @ 57k=FTW!!!!!
> Are the Goddamn Prices F**king true!!



Yeah.......those prices are just awesome........ !!! I have only one doubt can we rely on samsung ASS ryt nw.... ( I knw their r trying to make market in india..thts wht evry one doing) and can we get a reiew on it...I tried notebookcheck got nothing.


PS:  FTW    hv heard of WTF though


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

If I was in your position, I already ordered samsung laptop and waiting outside house for the courier boy.


----------



## sakii (Jul 5, 2012)

wow........now I can post quikkk..... no security que. now...kool


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Also prices may rise due to change in rupee dollar. So these laptops are deal of the moment.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 5, 2012)

sakii said:


> wow........now I can post quikkk..... no security que. now...kool


 this is no place to spam....
i would rather wait for the dell xps or hp series rather than opting for samsung which has no reviews what so ever... of-course i have to pay the price but it would be worth the wait...


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 5, 2012)

sakii said:


> Yeah.......those prices are just awesome........ !!! I have only one doubt can we rely on samsung ASS ryt nw.... ( I knw their r trying to make market in india..thts wht evry one doing) and can we get a reiew on it...I tried notebookcheck got nothing.
> 
> 
> PS:  FTW    hv heard of WTF though


lol......
FTW=F**k the world or For The Win


----------



## sakii (Jul 5, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> this is no place to spam....
> i would rather wait for the dell xps or hp series rather than opting for samsung which has no reviews what so ever... of-course i have to pay the price but it would be worth the wait...



Just to remind you.....I am not spamming


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

@samudragupta--REVIEWS:

NOTEBOOKCHECK REVIEW:
Review Samsung Series 5 550P7C-S02DE Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews

Samsung Series 5 550P review | from TechRadar's expert reviews of Laptops and netbooks
Google Translate

And new xps is here. It just costs 80k and only a gt640m 

@rider:heres the link regarding heating:
Anyone here have the NP550P7C 17"?

Its a driver issue because gt650m is new. It will get sorted out.

I am already trying to find its availability in Kollam. It also comes with 2yrs intl warranty standard i think


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 5, 2012)

Does the Dell provides the Softwares installed in the windows on a separate dvd? Or do i have to download them from somewhere on their website?

Preparing myself for a clean install. Already downloaded all the drivers and placed all the software in a folder which i will need on it.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

What graphics card is the upcoming HP laptop expected to have?

It must be atleast better than the GT 650m ddr3 of the Samsung laptop to be of any use...HP seems to have heating issues...That means extra expense for a cooling pad...At least, 650m runs almost all games on high settings...

Is the heating issue also present on the 15.6 inch Samsung laptop?


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

har said:


> @rider:heres the link regarding heating:
> Anyone here have the NP550P7C 17"?
> 
> Its a driver issue because gt650m is new. It will get sorted out.
> ...



No there is not a heating issue in this laptop, nvidia generally gets heat more than radeon cards in notebooks. But I don't think 85*C is that much for a high performance card like GT 650M, may be he has some other problem, it is only comment of one or two.



abhishekmaha said:


> What graphics card is the upcoming HP laptop expected to have?
> 
> It must be atleast better than the GT 650m ddr3 of the Samsung laptop to be of any use...HP seems to have heating issues...That means extra expense for a cooling pad...At least, 650m runs almost all games on high settings...
> 
> Is the heating issue also present on the 15.6 inch Samsung laptop?



hp laptops have no heating issues, it was the problem of old models that were use to come, now they developed a technology called coolsense through which the temperature remain under control. I don't use any coolpad.


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 5, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> IMO the reason why it's not supported is because it's not as readily available as some of it's competitors are. As a matter of fact, I planned on buying an MSI laptop, but couldn't find a reliable shop. It wasn't available online and also I was afraid because of the lack of service centers etc.



+1. same here


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

MSI is good but having service issues like lenovo, vaio thats why I bought hp.


----------



## josin (Jul 5, 2012)

*www.deltapage.com/list/laptop.pdf

scroll down and you can see the  Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN price is TRUE


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 5, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> +1. same here





josin said:


> *www.deltapage.com/list/laptop.pdf
> 
> scroll down and you can see the  Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN price is TRUE



as per my enquiry the price in hyd is 59k including all taxes. but the shopkeeper who is an acquaintance of mine suggested me not to go with samsung because it has many service issues, it seems they had many bad experiences previously.


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> as per my enquiry the price in hyd is 59k including all taxes. but the shopkeeper who is an acquaintance of mine suggested me not to go with samsung because it has many service issues, it seems they had many bad experiences previously.



these price list are overpriced, my laptop was of 59.5k in this list but I got for 57k plus 1k free accessories from hp distributor nehru place, delhi.

BTW where do you live?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 5, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Does the Dell provides the Softwares installed in the windows on a separate dvd? Or do i have to download them from somewhere on their website?
> 
> Preparing myself for a clean install. Already downloaded all the drivers and placed all the software in a folder which i will need on it.



15r users...


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Does the Dell provides the Softwares installed in the windows on a separate dvd? Or do i have to download them from somewhere on their website?
> 
> Preparing myself for a clean install. Already downloaded all the drivers and placed all the software in a folder which i will need on it.



It's better to keep windows as it is, some bloatwares are useful and it hardly effect on your high performance laptop.

You can uninstall things like dock and cartoon game etc manually.


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> 15r users...



LOL  Its no big deal.New laptops get launched very often. No use crying over something better because a better one will be launched the very next month. Besides I think one of the members had mentioned this model a long time ago but nobody believed the prices 


BTW why isnt a non bluray version available ?

Guys got the quotes :
i5 version=49000 rs including 3 year warranty
i7 version=58000 rs including 3 year warranty but its with bluray. The shopkeeper said he will check for i7 non blu ray model.

So I have decided on i5 for now. A good deal ?? Will buy day after tomorrow probably. Hope dv6 is launched pricely


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

@rider, thanks for the reply

I called the Compusoft System people...they say that they do not have any models of the laptop at their shop...according to them, the laptops are available only on the online store at the price mentioned and they have no other info...

They are located at Coimbatore, not far from where I live...


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

It will definitely be available at coimbatore !! Its available in my town Kollam from 49k with 3yr warrantywhich is kinda like a village 

And the shopkeeper(he's a personal friend) was extremely happy I was going for a Samsung. He said they are really good !!


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

*Please guys, we are talking offtopic, it is a inspiron thread, lets discuss samsung laptops in laptop queries thread.*


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> *Please guys, we are talking offtopic, it is a inspiron thread, lets discuss samsung laptops in laptop queries thread.*



 yeah !! I was gonna say the same thing !! Still anybody gonna buy the inspiron now that the samsung's here ?


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, those who wanna spend in more reliable brand with accidental damage care warranty will still buy inspiron. Remember nobody has these samsung laptops yet in our forum.
Also the normal editions are still the best option for low budget buyers.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 5, 2012)

har said:


> @samudragupta--REVIEWS:
> 
> NOTEBOOKCHECK REVIEW:
> Review Samsung Series 5 550P7C-S02DE Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews
> ...





chinmaya said:


> as per my enquiry the price in hyd is 59k including all taxes. but the shopkeeper who is an acquaintance of mine suggested me not to go with samsung because it has many service issues, it seems they had many bad experiences previously.


there you go... thats where other brands need to improve...


rider said:


> *Please guys, we are talking offtopic, it is a inspiron thread, lets discuss samsung laptops in laptop queries thread.*


+1


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

The dell's still one heck of a deal !! 7730m is pretty close to gt650m.

offtopic:samsung is considered very reliable by the shops in my town. They have been recommending that to me for days. And my uncle abroad swears by samsung laptops. He owns a macbook pro too so I guess samsung is pretty good.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 5, 2012)

So is getting samsung laptop now better than getting inspiron 15r


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello Guys... I checked this laptop today in Dell exclusive showroom.. The build quality is little less or similar to that of inspiron 15r. So, all that new honeycomb design is a brain wash. The sales guy was pushing me to book this one as prices are going to be 5-6% more due to dollar gain.

Also I checked the price from dell employee quota and it is around 47.5K. I think it cannot be less than this under any offer.

Now again I am back to same confusion on which laptop to buy around 40K.
@All gurus: I want your opinion on getting HP laptop from US. Do you have any suggestion about the model around 700$?


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Maddy_AzAd said:


> Hello Guys... I checked this laptop today in Dell exclusive showroom.. The build quality is little less or similar to that of inspiron 15r. So, all that new honeycomb design is a brain wash. The sales guy was pushing me to book this one as prices are going to be 5-6% more due to dollar gain.
> 
> Also I checked the price from dell employee quota and it is around 47.5K. I think it cannot be less than this under any offer.
> 
> ...



For what model model you are talking about please explain with specs and 700$ is very low budget for a entertainment laptop that can run new games in medium or high settings.



har said:


> The dell's still one heck of a deal !! 7730m is pretty close to gt650m.
> 
> offtopic:samsung is considered very reliable by the shops in my town. They have been recommending that to me for days. And my uncle abroad swears by samsung laptops. He owns a macbook pro too so I guess samsung is pretty good.



HD 7730 is not even better than GT 640M, GT 650M is far better than than both almost 25%

Alright, buy samsung laptop, be the first owner and do complete review and show-off in our TDF forum.


----------



## Maddy_AzAd (Jul 5, 2012)

I was looking for Asus K53SM-SX010D model in India which is around 40k, If I opt for buying in US a better config should be available in same range 40-45K(750$ approx) rite??

You can reply me in this thread as it is OT
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/159511-laptop-price-below-40-45k.html


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> these price list are overpriced, my laptop was of 59.5k in this list but I got for 57k plus 1k free accessories from hp distributor nehru place, delhi.
> 
> BTW where do you live?



Me???? I stay at Hyderabad


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> hp laptops have no heating issues, it was the problem of old models that were use to come, now they developed a technology called coolsense through which the temperature remain under control. I don't use any coolpad.



That's due to cooling improved in Intel processors in 2nd gen as the root cause were first gen CPUs. Also, coolsense is a power management program which under-powers the components when temp crosses specific threshold, thus temps are in control.



josin said:


> *www.deltapage.com/list/laptop.pdf
> 
> scroll down and you can see the  Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN price is TRUE



The GPU in its spec is 650M*X*. Still very good.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 5, 2012)

Guysss Dell or Samsung


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> That's due to cooling improved in Intel processors in 2nd gen as the root cause were first gen CPUs. Also, coolsense is a power management program which under-powers the components when temp crosses specific threshold, thus temps are in control.
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU in its spec is 650M*X*. Still very good.



No its GT650M according to notebookcheck
Review Samsung Series 5 550P7C-S02DE Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews
NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.net Tech



pratyush997 said:


> Guysss Dell or Samsung



Samsung for me


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> The GPU in its spec is 650M*X*. Still very good.



Yea, we know it is other this model is with DDR3 memory type unlike mainstrem GDDR5, but still VFM.



har said:


> No its GT650M according to notebookcheck
> Review Samsung Series 5 550P7C-S02DE Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews
> NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M - Notebookcheck.net Tech
> 
> ...



Man, it is of 17" model and we live in india that model in notebook check is of some other country.



pratyush997 said:


> Guysss Dell or Samsung



Wait for the review and benchmarks by har, he is buying tomorrow and will review asap.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 5, 2012)

Users at other forums are facing problem of lagging and frequent drop of fps while gaming...maybe driver issue but the users report that it crosses 80¡ãC.........overheating maybe!!!!!
So is it worth spending 59k on this ..


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

@pratyush997 it is going so much off-topic discuss in laptop queries thread.


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 5, 2012)

my budget is around 50k to 60k and i am confused between hp dv6 7010 tx and dell inspiron 15 r special edition.Also i want 1080p display which is not available in both.specs of both are same but looks and slickness of hp dv6 7010 is appealing to me sp please suggest what to do.Also if there is any possibility of dell inspiron having 1080p display as thay are available in singapore,usa etc...overall which is better dell or Hp...also if prices are going to rise as dell executives are saying that prices will increase with in 1-2 days.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

What do you guys mean by 650 MX? I cant find it anywhere...


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

May be it means it is a DDR3 version. We all know samsung laptop is with DDR3 memory.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 5, 2012)

yeyyyyyyyyyyyy  flipkart came with *FREE DOS* version of new DELL INSPIRON 15R..it will save some bucks  

link


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> my budget is around 50k to 60k and i am confused between hp dv6 7010 tx and dell inspiron 15 r special edition.Also i want 1080p display which is not available in both.specs of both are same but looks and slickness of hp dv6 7010 is appealing to me sp please suggest what to do.Also if there is any possibility of dell inspiron having 1080p display as thay are available in singapore,usa etc...overall which is better dell or Hp...also if prices are going to rise as dell executives are saying that prices will increase with in 1-2 days.



Hey man,
It really depends on your usage...I am a dedicated gamer and so I value power over looks...I would rather look at the screen rather than the edges......

630m<<<<640m<<7730m<650m


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

RON28 said:


> yeyyyyyyyyyyyy  flipkart came with *FREE DOS* version of new DELL INSPIRON 15R..it will save some bucks
> 
> link



No it will not save bucks you need to spend 6-7k more for genuine windows 7 home premium.



abhishekmaha said:


> Hey man,
> It really depends on your usage...I am a dedicated gamer and so I value power over looks...I would rather look at the screen rather than the edges......
> 
> 630m<<<<640m<<7730m<650m



No, 630m<<<<7730m<<640m<650m


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 5, 2012)

^
He means for those who are okay with "alternate method" will save some bucks


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh! Linux OS


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 5, 2012)

Peace of mind you'll get with the accidental cover of Dell trumps the 25% gaming performance gain you'll get in Samnsung. So its up to you. Do you wanna game without any worry or do you wanna game worrying what if something craps out just for a few fps gains.


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

There is nothing to worry about samsung laptops, they are good with special 2 years warranty!! in compusoft.com 
TDF user *har* is getting *3 years*!! warranty in some local shop.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 5, 2012)

Guys which is better dell or samsung


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Samsung!!


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

Samsung for me too!! As long as HP doesn't roll out a GTX 660 budget laptop


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

GTX 660  is for gaming laptops, GTX is a hardcore gaming series.


----------



## trolldad9512 (Jul 5, 2012)

RON28 said:


> yeyyyyyyyyyyyy  flipkart came with *FREE DOS* version of new DELL INSPIRON 15R..it will save some bucks



Of course they did..But haven't put the price out officially or even when it will be available.Also it is not a special edition in case you haven't noticed...


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 5, 2012)

Samsung lap looks good!!Har's wait did reward him
We all are expecting reviews from you(Just start a new Thread 

Well All I played till now with my 15R SE was 
*FarCry 2*
Settings x10;Ultra High;AA:8x = All Maxed out
its benchmark tool gives the following result :
*i47.tinypic.com/35aiw3m.png

and 

*NFS The Run*

Its max fps is locked at 30 at any display setting!!
Settings:All Maxed out

Using Fraps :
_Avg: 27.590 
Min: 21 
Max: 32_

And I played The Run for an hour and the temp readings for the entire gameplay time :

*i47.tinypic.com/6ixybt.png

also, as soon as i return to desktop temp dropped to <50 degrees


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

rider said:


> Wait for the review and benchmarks by har, he is buying tomorrow and will review asap.



Day after tomorrow probably !! Have to arrange funds  This overheating issue is bugging me though  Is 80 degrees for gpu normal ?


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

I already told you gaming laptop like alienware 14x remains 90*C+
Search temperatures of new hp model.


----------



## har (Jul 5, 2012)

@girishpaiv--The temperatures are really low. Your laptop will have a long life for sure !!


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Compare temp of GT 650M of samsung with new dv6.


----------



## Funny (Jul 5, 2012)

So Guys which is a better option? 14R or 15R for gaming. Also what if I buy a 4GB one and upgrade it to 8GB? Is it possible? As it will save few bucks


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

Funny said:


> So Guys which is a better option? 14R or 15R for gaming. Also what if I buy a 4GB one and upgrade it to 8GB? Is it possible? As it will save few bucks



14R or 15R special editions both are almost same in gaming performance. Laptops with 15.6" screen are mainstream.
It's better to get 15R because it has more space that is 1 TB compare to 14R's 500GB. And yes you can upgrade simply by plugging 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz RAM in you laptop, no issues. It will cost you approx 1.5k.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 5, 2012)

har said:


> @girishpaiv--The temperatures are really low. Your laptop will have a long life for sure !!



is it really "low"?its near 80 no?
hmm ya but it cools down super fast so no trouble 
Implies talking short breaks while gaming(say aftr each hour) will make lap run longer and safer 



			
				Funny said:
			
		

> So Guys which is a better option? 14R or 15R for gaming. Also what if I buy a 4GB one and upgrade it to 8GB? Is it possible? As it will save few bucks



It depend whats your priority: portability or bigger screen?
though 640M is slightly better than 7730M there wont b much of a difference in gameplays ..also some games may run better in 7730M while some in 640M.
and ya there is more space (1TB) in 15R compared to 500GB in 14R
Both are good!its all your pick.
And ya 4gb to 8gb upgrade later is a pocket saver(saves us ~1.7k)!!I am gonna do it too.
its perfectly safe as long as you couple it with same brand 4GB 1600Mhz 1.5V DDR3 ram


----------



## Funny (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys. Its gonna be 15R then. Gotta ask my dad now. I hope he approves


----------



## vickm (Jul 5, 2012)

RON28 said:


> yeyyyyyyyyyyyy  flipkart came with *FREE DOS* version of new DELL INSPIRON 15R..it will save some bucks
> 
> link



Anybody buying a Windows 7 system after June 2nd is eligible for an upgrade to Windows 8 for Rs 700. *windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-US/Home/ProgramInfo

You may want to stick to Windows 7 because of this offer.


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 5, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> is it really "low"?its near 80 no?
> hmm ya but it cools down super fast so no trouble
> Implies talking short breaks while gaming(say aftr each hour) will make lap run longer and safer
> 
> ...



i too have ordered the 4gb model just yesterday. planning to buy a 4gb chip. could you please update the details of the ram u r planning to buy. the local market has quoted 1.6k for zion ram. any other suggestions? i am ready to buy online.


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 5, 2012)

Can the GPU of a laptop be separately purchased? I live in NCR!!


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 5, 2012)

It's not a very easy decision...

I wanted to play Batman Arkham Asylum with full PhysX and wanted to buy 14r se...then i realised that it probably won't matter either way...PhysX is only in limited games...there are only so many times you can keep replaying batman (or any other game) ...

1tb5400rpm is the same if not faster than 500gb7200rpm according to many sites...something about the platter width, etc...

the resolution doesn't change much...pixels per inch almost equal(111 and 100)

since everything else is almost the same, i would have gone with the 15r se most probably...because though 14 inch is good enough, 15 inch will seem larger and better...

(another crazy reason: they are giving targus 16"backpack...15.6 inch will fit better inside it)



rider said:


> Compare temp of GT 650M of samsung with new dv6.



Which is the new dv6?


----------



## rider (Jul 5, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> It's not a very easy decision...
> 
> I wanted to play Batman Arkham Asylum with full PhysX and wanted to buy 14r se...then i realised that it probably won't matter either way...PhysX is only in limited games...there are only so many times you can keep replaying batman (or any other game) ...
> 
> ...



15.6" is mainstream laptop 90% people buy this size. I saw many users who bought 14" and regretted. 
5400rpm or 7200rpm doesn't make much difference. I shifted from 7200rpm and I hardly notice it. The thing that matters more is size that 15R SE has 1TB, twice!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 5, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Samsung lap looks good!!Har's wait did reward him
> We all are expecting reviews from you(Just start a new Thread
> 
> Well All I played till now with my 15R SE was
> ...


hi bro are you playing using intel hd 4000 cuz its showing temps of hd 4000 and not amd hd 7730m!!!!!!!!!
Post gaming fps while playing with hd 7730


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

My Radeon GPU never heats more than my core-i7 processor.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ thats cool


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

hp coolsense roxxx!!
And this is my 1000th comment


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Congrats^^^

So anyone planning to buy Samsung Laptop???


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> hi bro are you playing using intel hd 4000 cuz its showing temps of hd 4000 and not amd hd 7730m!!!!!!!!!
> Post gaming fps while playing with hd 7730



Nope i played using high performance mode(7730) !!

To confirm I tried playing in power saving mode, heres the Fraps reading for HD 4000 for The Run @ max settings :
 Avg: 11.777  ; Min: 8 ; Max: 31  

Its never showing temps for 7730M !!! no idea why!!



			
				pratyush997 said:
			
		

> So anyone planning to buy Samsung Laptop???


har 



			
				rider said:
			
		

> hp coolsense roxxx!!
> And this is my 1000th comment


 nice ....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 6, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> What do you guys mean by 650 MX? I cant find it anywhere...





rider said:


> May be it means it is a DDR3 version. We all know samsung laptop is with DDR3 memory.



M*X* is always an factory OCed version of a mobile GPU. It may be DDR3 or DDR5.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a budget of around 65k. I have read each and every post from the very first page, and I think my options have boiled down to 3.
1. 17r se (My choice initially)
2. 15r se with i7 (RAM doesn't matter 4/8 GB)
3. Samsung NP550 (Which is not available in stores here, nor in Flipkart)
Important info:
1. I live in Kolkata but won't have any trouble ordering from Dell site as I have a friend who's ready to receive it in Bangalore and bring it home for me when he returns.
2. I don't have a problem with weight, I can carry around 3.3kgs of a laptop that has a 17" screen and a 650m beast inside it.
3. Will the 17" 1600x900 screen be any better than a 15" screen with 1366x768 ? 

Which one should I go for? I play most of the modern games including MP3 if you really want to know.


----------



## Funny (Jul 6, 2012)

Finished reading all 33 Pages xD
Thanks all for your valuable inputs. I have learned a lot about 14R SE and 15R SE. Will inquire about the Samsung 550P tomorrow with local dealer.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 6, 2012)

shaggy said:


> 3. Will the 17" 1600x900 screen be any better than a 15" screen with 1366x768 ?



No. Same.



sam142000 said:


> Can the GPU of a laptop be separately purchased? I live in NCR!!



No. Its not possible.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Compare temp of GT 650M of samsung with new dv6.



You were right. The new dv6 also gets really got(90's). It seems the intel specified throttling temp for cpu is a high 105 degrees for ivy bridge.



dashing.sujay said:


> M*X* is always an factory OCed version of a mobile GPU. It may be DDR3 or DDR5.



An overclocked GT650M ? 



pratyush997 said:


> ^^^Congrats^^^
> 
> So anyone planning to buy Samsung Laptop???



Meeeeeeeeee


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

@har, Which is the new dv6 you are talking about?


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> @har, Which is the new dv6 you are talking about?



The new dv6 launched in US with ivy bridge,1080p option,gt650m,etc
It has backlit which samsung doesnt have.I think its dv6 700x.
But I think it will cost 60k. It will probably come by this month.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> You were right. The new dv6 also gets really got(90's). It seems the intel specified throttling temp for cpu is a high 105 degrees for ivy bridge.



105*C in a CPU  impossible!! It's T junction is 105*C.
That hp dv6 model are 45W Ivy bridge, not new 35W models.. which comes now, hp is soon updating all laptops.



abhishekmaha said:


> @har, Which is the new dv6 you are talking about?



New dv6 models are going to launch soon.



shaggy said:


> I have a budget of around 65k. I have read each and every post from the very first page, and I think my options have boiled down to 3.
> 1. 17r se (My choice initially)
> 2. 15r se with i7 (RAM doesn't matter 4/8 GB)
> 3. Samsung NP550 (Which is not available in stores here, nor in Flipkart)
> ...



I think their is some issues to order in paschim banga, you have to pay some taxes, flipkart is now completely ruined and useless don't buy anything from them. You can buy in small selling sites like campusoft.com where samsung laptops are available with 2 yrs special warranty and high discount.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 6, 2012)

If there any backlit keyboard option in sasmung one!


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> If there any backlit keyboard option in sasmung one!



No, who cares if you are getting that awesome specs in that much price.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 6, 2012)

So afterall samsung np550p5c-s02in w/ i7+gta 650mx+15.6"  1600*900 +jbl 2.1 config @58-59k is steal!


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 6, 2012)

vickm said:


> Anybody buying a Windows 7 system after June 2nd is eligible for an upgrade to Windows 8 for Rs 700. *windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-US/Home/ProgramInfo
> 
> You may want to stick to Windows 7 because of this offer.


I wouldn't read too much into that. Windows 8 review isn't too good, those who have used it have been pretty frustrated by it.

And congrats rider for your 1000 posts, you've been a major contributor here


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> So afterall samsung np550p5c-s02in w/ i7+gta 650mx+15.6"  1600*900 +jbl 2.1 config @58-59k is steal!



yea + 2-3 years warranty makes it a legendary deal!



raj_55555 said:


> I wouldn't read too much into that. Windows 8 review isn't too good, those who have used it have been pretty frustrated by it.
> 
> And congrats rider for your 1000 posts, you've been a major contributor here



Yea, windows 8 looks like a tablet OS in a laptop, it doesn't impress with mouse or touchpad thing. Thanks for you admiration.


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 6, 2012)

wiil this ram work with the 15r se?

GSKILL 4GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Laptop Memory Model F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> wiil this ram work with the 15r se?
> 
> GSKILL 4GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Laptop Memory Model F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ



Hell yeah!


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

@rider, is that dv6 with a gt650 ddr3 or gddr5?

also, is there a cheaper model? my budget cant exceed 55k...
60k plus taxes will not be possible...but the specs are awesome!!


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> @rider, is that dv6 with a gt650 ddr3 or gddr5?
> 
> also, is there a cheaper model? my budget cant exceed 55k...
> 60k plus taxes will not be possible...but the specs are awesome!!



hp laptops are much better in terms of quality and performance it is 3rd best after macbooks and thinkpads. They don't compromise with hardware quality, wait for the launch. Hp models are with mainstream GT 650M 2GB GDDR5 GPU.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 6, 2012)

one thing i want tO ask, whats the difference between GT 650M DRR3 AND GT 650M DDR5? because im going to purchase that samsung lappy,  bt it has DRR3 memory


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

There is not much difference if you compare  core-i5 inspiron 17R's GT 650M 2GB DDR5 with core-i7 samsung GT 650M 2GB DDR3 and core-i7.
Both GT 650M are on same clock.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

gddr5 is much faster than ddr3...but it is uncommon and costlier...some memory rate is faster...something like 28.8gbps to 64 gbps


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> gddr5 is much faster than ddr3...but it is uncommon and costlier...



Yes DDR5 is faster, but dell 17R SE comes with core-i5, which makes performance and fps low.
It is not uncommon its mainstream comes with brands like apple and hp too.


----------



## 50103 (Jul 6, 2012)

I too was confused between buying inspiron 17r se and the samsung 550p.Am a huge samsung fan.I own the S2 . So I started inquiring about it.

1)The reviews that I got from previous samsung owners were bad.samsung laptops perform worse that other brands with same configuration 

2)Also through reviews on the web I found that
   1)550p had lcd display while 17rse has wled,and from what i have found out led is better.
   2)550p is made fully of plastic while 17r had some aluminium which gives it a better premium feel.
  3)650m in 550p version is gddr3 which is slower than gddr5 version in 17rse.

3)The most important thing.. service.... Dell provides the best laptop service in India that too @ ur home.In case of samsung I was shocked to hear that there is only one service center in chennai  .This I came to know after contacting samsung toll free number..

So finally I went ahead with dell... inspiron 17r se with 3yrs complete cover.I even got 4% discount as I chose 3 yrs complete cover..


----------



## 50103 (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes DDR5 is faster, but dell 17R SE comes with core-i5, which makes performance and fps low.
> It is not uncommon its mainstream comes with brands like apple and hp too.



Core i5 in 71r se has the same clock speed as i7 one.. also windows rating rates i7(in samsung and 15r se) as 7.2 and i5 (in 17r se) as 7.1. 

So it shouldn't be that much of an issue


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 6, 2012)

I am gonna decide not to extend my 1 yr warranty to 2 years!!!
The dell guy says now complaints are very low with new laps compared to 2 yrs old laps...
and as parts are imported from outside, its more safe..less complaints!!

I will cost min Rs 4900 for me now if i bargain, else costs rs 9800 the rep says as i didn't placed the warranty when i ordered!! 

what do you say guys??


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> I am gonna decide not to extend my 1 yr warranty to 2 years!!!
> The dell guy says now complaints are very low with new laps compared to 2 yrs old laps...
> and as parts are imported from outside, its more safe..less complaints!!
> 
> ...



Dell was the bag of problems arnd hardware errors for last two years, specially last year disaster XPS 15. Good to see they are customizing outside, definitely quality would be better, less probelms. In india they worse the hardware quality.
Upgrade your warranty it is better to keep laptop secure.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> Dell was the bag of problems arnd hardware errors for last two years, specially last year disaster XPS 15. Good to see they are customizing outside, definitely quality would be better, less probelms. In india they worse the hardware quality.
> Upgrade your warranty it is better to keep laptop secure.



Are these laps prone to hardware/screen problems??Any chance in new dell laps??
I dont care for keyboard/trackpad complaints , which mostly is the case with laps ..bcos i can buy mouse n kb separately for that!!(bettr than spending 5k )
another 5k is tough for me ... but possible!!


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


> one thing i want tO ask, whats the difference between GT 650M DRR3 AND GT 650M DDR5? because im going to purchase that samsung lappy,  bt it has DRR3 memory



No much difference. You may get 4-5 fps more max. The strange thing is samsung ddr3 scores higher than gddr5 in 3dmark11 but actual gaming performance is around 4fps lower than gddr5. Maybe its because samsung has OC'ed gt650mx ??

Besires even gt650m ddr3 is a beast.



girishpaiv said:


> Are these laps prone to hardware/screen problems??Any chance in new dell laps??
> I dont care for keyboard/trackpad complaints , which mostly is the case with laps ..bcos i can buy mouse n kb separately for that!!(bettr than spending 5k )
> another 5k is tough for me ... but possible!!



Dells are made in madras factory. So quality maybe low  I am not sure. My computer guy here is dead against dell and acer. He's the one who recommended me samsung. Maybe extend by one year ?



rider said:


> 1
> New dv6 models are going to launch soon.



Will there be a version within 52k-54k ?


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 6, 2012)

har said:


> Will there be a version within 52k-54k ?



Same query...

@har any info on i7 without bluray?


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1GB/2GB = VRAM (Video RAM) not "memory bandwidth".
> 
> Instead, memory width = in terms of bits, 128 bit, 192 bit, etc.
> 
> And DDR3 is much slow than DDR5. Without hands on experience you can't say it 7730M will beat 6770M fully. Benchmarks are still not out. DDR5 does matters.



For Rendering Works in MAYA AND MAX , does ddr5 of 6770m matters or 7730m ( ddr3) can do the work ? Please dont suggest firepro or quadro humnn !! ( I was about to buy HP Dv6 6165tx but when i saw Dell SE edition with GT 640m and 7730m , this question arised in my mind )



rider said:


> hp laptops are much better in terms of quality and performance it is 3rd best after macbooks and thinkpads. They don't compromise with hardware quality, wait for the launch. Hp models are with mainstream GT 650M 2GB GDDR5 GPU.



I've heard that MAYA Viewports works very slow in Nvidia Cards and if GT650m will also have the same problem then........... On The other hand Ati cards can run games and Rendering Applications smoothly..Please clarify.... so that i can wait for the upcoming HP laptops with 650m Graphic solution otherwise just go for Dv6 6165tx now.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

MAYA AND MAX works great in nvidia quadro series specially quadro 4000 not in geforce.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

abhishekmaha said:


> Same query...
> 
> @har any info on i7 without bluray?



The dealer doesnt have any info regarding it. It may come later. I decided on i5. Good enough performance and its cooler. If you have the budget buy i7.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jul 6, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Nope i played using high performance mode(7730) !!
> 
> To confirm I tried playing in power saving mode, heres the Fraps reading for HD 4000 for The Run @ max settings :
> Avg: 11.777  ; Min: 8 ; Max: 31
> ...




@Girish I have the same model as you. Could you find the where you could install your RAM?...Coz I cant find any slot like they show in those YouTube vids...


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Nope i played using high performance mode(7730) !!
> 
> To confirm I tried playing in power saving mode, heres the Fraps reading for HD 4000 for The Run @ max settings :
> Avg: 11.777  ; Min: 8 ; Max: 31
> ...



HWmonitor will only show you CPU temp in auto switchable mode, for HD 7730M temperature use GPU-Z.


----------



## ratul (Jul 6, 2012)

woah, i was off somewhere for last 2-3 days, and this forum has got engaged in some serious offtopic war.. 



girishpaiv said:


> Are these laps prone to hardware/screen problems??Any chance in new dell laps??
> I dont care for keyboard/trackpad complaints , which mostly is the case with laps ..bcos i can buy mouse n kb separately for that!!(bettr than spending 5k )
> another 5k is tough for me ... but possible!!



i would suggest you to go with the extended warranty if you are planning to use it for a long run... Who knows what failure can occur after a year.. 

I got 3 yrs premium @9k as dell guy told me that it wud cost more if i buy it later.. 

Also, now i really regret the option of 5400rpm HDD's with i7's..
Really, doing any disk intensive task (decompression a 7z file), and computer will crawl like hell, with just 7-8% CPU usage..
So ,for all users who want to feel the power of i7, *Always settle for an SSD with an i7, if possible..* 

And congrats to rider for 1000 posts, he has really helped all us out in dv6 topic as well as this thread.. You really deserve an applause man..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> There is not much difference if you compare  core-i5 inspiron 17R's GT 650M 2GB DDR5 with core-i7 samsung GT 650M 2GB DDR3 and core-i7.
> Both GT 650M are on same clock.



DDR3 is much faster than DDR5.



rider said:


> Yes DDR5 is faster, but dell 17R SE comes with core-i5, which makes performance and fps low.



lol ?



Gourav Kundu said:


> For Rendering Works in MAYA AND MAX , does ddr5 of 6770m matters or 7730m ( ddr3) can do the work ? Please dont suggest firepro or quadro humnn !! ( I was about to buy HP Dv6 6165tx but when i saw Dell SE edition with GT 640m and 7730m , this question arised in my mind )
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that MAYA Viewports works very slow in Nvidia Cards and if GT650m will also have the same problem then........... On The other hand Ati cards can run games and Rendering Applications smoothly..Please clarify.... so that i can wait for the upcoming HP laptops with 650m Graphic solution otherwise just go for Dv6 6165tx now.



You're absolutely correct about the slow performance of viewports in nVidia. I'd bet for AMD.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 6, 2012)

i can't find that samsung laptop on samsung website!


----------



## kid A (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome.. EDD was 10th July, which was later changed to 13th July.

And.. today noon, the blue dart guy arrived with two boxes  

Doing Partition now using EaseUS, spared 100GB for OS. 

Planning to upload few videos in a day or two, specially for people who are craving for video reviews of HD 7730m.. Will be installing BF3 tonight itself.

Also i will be using LIGHTWAVE 3D, so i can put up its performance after doing some basic rendering as well.


----------



## har (Jul 6, 2012)

Its not on samsung site. I asked about it on samsung online chat. They said its readily available but not updated on site yet because its new 

And please shift discussion to samsung thread. Lets not destroy the purpose of this thread,


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah correct...... Btw this is 1000th post of the thread


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 6, 2012)

Still waiting for my 15r se.  Status is still in manufacturing. College gonna start this Monday, lets hope they deliver it at least on monday. They should not delay it any further.
Already downloaded open source softwares and drivers worth 5gigs to install after a clean install.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> DDR3 is much faster than DDR5.
> 
> 
> 
> lol ?



Yes, DDR5 is much better than DDR3. Read my next comment. 
The core-i7 factor will outcome same or little less performance in gaming, even with DDR3 version.

Also, core-i5 Insprion 17R costs 10k more no need to spend that much for DDR5 GPU.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 6, 2012)

rider said:


> The core-i7 factor will outcome same or little less performance in gaming, even with DDR3 version.



i7 obviously helps in "extreme" gaming, but laptop GUPs are not even fast enough to maximize i5. If at all it helps, its just matter of single digit fps', which can be easily ignored. But you said i5 makes performance low, which is totally wrong.



			
				rider said:
			
		

> dell 17R SE comes with core-i5, which makes performance and fps low.


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> i7 obviously helps in "extreme" gaming, but laptop GUPs are not even fast enough to maximize i5. If at all it helps, its just matter of single digit fps', which can be easily ignored. But you said i5 makes performance low, which is totally wrong.



Yea, I said wrong in explanation, coz I wanna summarize my point.

Proper way is core-i5 performs lower than core-i7 in terms of performance and fps.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2012)

rider said:


> *The core-i7 factor will outcome same or little less performance in gaming, even with DDR3 version.*
> 
> Also, core-i5 Insprion 17R costs 10k more no need to spend that much for DDR5 GPU.


well, you're wrong about this. The second point about pricing may be right though.

As far as "purely" gaming is concerned, anything over the laptop Core i3-2350M is fine. Performance will be primarily decided by the GPU in gaming. Not by CPU except in some very CPU intensive games.



rider said:


> Proper way is core-i5 performs lower than core-i7 in terms of performance and *fps.*


There are very very few games for which CPU performance matters. Example, GTA IV.

For 90% of games, GPU decides the performance you'll get while playing.

The whole idea of gaming is to avoid "processor" bottleneck. Core i3 is fast enough to avoid the bottleneck.

Take desktops for example. Core i7-2600K + HD 6850 will perform much lower than Core i3-2100 + HD 7870 as far as gaming is concerned. Or even when you put HD 6670 DDR3 with i7 and HD 6670 GDDR5 in i3.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 7, 2012)

So which one should I go for?
*samsung : i7 650 ddr3 graphics*
OR
*dell : i5 650 ddr5 graphics*

Mobility is not a factor.

And btw on the samsung foreign(probably US) site its showing 1600x900 for the 15.6" screen.

If that is it then I'm going for sammmy.

_Any opinion is welcome.
Thank you in advance. _


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

ico said:


> well, you're wrong about this. The second point about pricing may be right though.
> 
> As far as "purely" gaming is concerned, anything over the laptop Core i3-2350M is fine. Performance will be primarily decided by the GPU in gaming. Not by CPU except in some very CPU intensive games.
> 
> ...



Okay, but I was saying according to gaming benchmarks.. like in my case i use HD 6770M and in notebook check benchmarks of BF3... having big difference in fps of hp laptops one is with core-i5 and one is core-i7. LINK


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2012)

rider said:


> Okay, but I was saying according to gaming benchmarks.. like in my case i use HD 6770M and in notebook check benchmarks of BF3... having big difference in fps of hp laptops one is with core-i5 and one is core-i7. LINK


Benchmarked at different points of time - with different drivers.


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

ico said:


> Benchmarked at different points of time - with different drivers.



Oh, I see. I made my point with that. Thanks for your info.


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2012)

Look at this:

A8-3500M comes no where close to both i7s in terms of CPU performance. A10-4600M is slightly faster than i3-2310M in CPU performance.

HD 6620G is in reality ~10% faster than Intel HD 4000 graphics. CPU isn't mattering here.

*i.imgur.com/KX6Kx.png


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 7, 2012)

please help me between hp dv6 7010 or dell inspiron 15r special edition with i7...i am really confused between both of them..dell is giving amd 7730 while hp is giving gtx 630..which is better...my use will be for multemedia purpose like movies,surfing and some sort of gaming..but i want future proof laptop atleast for 1-2 year..also id 1080p resolution is possible as both are giving 764 as i have heard that 1080p is available in other countries in same models.......plz help..


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> please help me between hp dv6 7010 or dell inspiron 15r special edition with i7...i am really confused between both of them..dell is giving amd 7730 while hp is giving gtx 630..which is better...my use will be for multemedia purpose like movies,surfing and some sort of gaming..but i want future proof laptop atleast for 1-2 year..also id 1080p resolution is possible as both are giving 764 as i have heard that 1080p is available in other countries in same models.......plz help..



Best you can buy is samsung laptop series 5 550p. LINK of thread



ico said:


> Look at this:
> 
> A8-3500M comes no where close to both i7s in terms of CPU performance. A10-4600M is faster than i3-2310M in CPU performance.
> 
> HD 6620G is in reality ~10% faster than Intel HD 4000 graphics. CPU isn't mattering here.




Okay, I understood.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey Girish!! You got the RAM's yet? My laptop is on it's way


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Hey Girish!! You got the RAM's yet? My laptop is on it's way



You can send PM for this.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 7, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Hey Girish!! You got the RAM's yet? My laptop is on it's way



Hope u get it soon 
I will have to buy the extra 4gb online bcos dell guy directed me to another shop where they quoted a price of 1800 for 1600Mhz ram from corsair!!
faster latency ram will not help cos ram in lap is of low latency(CAS 11)
so planning to buy it online may be the g-skill one in flipkart 
hope evrything to go right as rider said about many users in dv6 thread upgraded ram safely..


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 7, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Hope u get it soon
> I will have to buy the extra 4gb online bcos dell guy directed me to another shop where they quoted a price of 1800 for 1600Mhz ram from corsair!!
> faster latency ram will not help cos ram in lap is of low latency(CAS 11)
> so planning to buy it online may be the g-skill one in flipkart
> hope evrything to go right as rider said about many users in dv6 thread upgraded ram safely..



post after you get the ram installed. I too ordered similar version 15 and am waiting to buy the ram.

question to all users and experts. does adding ram myself void the warranty?
the customer care told me that i have to call the technitian so that he can install the ram, else the warranty will be void?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 7, 2012)

No it doesn't void the warranty. Here, I quote a dell employee.


			
				Dell-Bill_B said:
			
		

> Opening your case and/or replacing parts yourself does not void your warranty, no matter what you may have heard. (There may be past and future exceptions to the rule, but they are very rare.) We post the tear down guides for a reason.



@Girish
One thing you can do is check the benchmarks and other performance criterion before and after the RAM installation. We'll know the performance difference the RAM upgrade makes. Not sure what to expect after the upgrade though.



			
				rider said:
			
		

> You can send PM for this.


My apologies. I thought others were interested in this too. Next time I'll PM.


----------



## Acoustichead (Jul 8, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Hope u get it soon
> I will have to buy the extra 4gb online bcos dell guy directed me to another shop where they quoted a price of 1800 for 1600Mhz ram from corsair!!
> faster latency ram will not help cos ram in lap is of low latency(CAS 11)
> so planning to buy it online may be the g-skill one in flipkart
> hope evrything to go right as rider said about many users in dv6 thread upgraded ram safely..



girish....Can you post pics or a vid when u install the RAM?? I need to know the exact place where to open up the laptop?...


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Acoustichead said:


> girish....Can you post pics or a vid when u install the RAM?? I need to know the exact place where to open up the laptop?...



It's better to arrange a technician or you may broke delicate slots.


----------



## daksh (Jul 8, 2012)

I am tied b\w the 17 R SE and the Samsung one . Money is not the major issue. 
Im a bit worried in buying the Samsung one after seeing the throttling issues and I am afraid how the driver support for Samsung will be . 
What will be real life advantages of the i7 over the i5 . I will mostly need it for gaming . If i use it for coding and programming will i5 be a hindrance ? 
17r SE's RAM is also user expandable right ? 
My budget would be extendable to 70k if I get something worth it . Thanks alot .


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 8, 2012)

The 640 is better at most games than the 7730 and is at par on the others. 

Just compared most of the games on notebookcheck.


----------



## iChaitanya (Jul 8, 2012)

Guys, there is no 1080p FHD screen option while configuring 15R SE on the Dell India site. 

Is this a joke? All other countries have got the FHD screen option for 15R SE.

When can we expect the FHD option to be added? Rest of the config. looks fine.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 8, 2012)

daksh said:


> I am tied b\w the 17 R SE and the Samsung one . Money is not the major issue.
> Im a bit worried in buying the Samsung one after seeing the throttling issues and I am afraid how the driver support for Samsung will be .
> What will be real life advantages of the i7 over the i5 . I will mostly need it for gaming . If i use it for coding and programming will i5 be a hindrance ?
> 17r SE's RAM is also user expandable right ?
> My budget would be extendable to 70k if I get something worth it . Thanks alot .



Same here...please help us out...


----------



## ratul (Jul 8, 2012)

iChaitanya said:


> Guys, there is no 1080p FHD screen option while configuring 15R SE on the Dell India site.
> 
> Is this a joke? All other countries have got the FHD screen option for 15R SE.
> 
> When can we expect the FHD option to be added? Rest of the config. looks fine.



don't expect it to come in india now, as when these models were launched, there was a speculation that 1080p will come here as their site mentioned it, but now the site has been edited and 1080p has been removed , so i think they dropped the idea of 1080p in india.. See below:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8010/7526016868_e18fb75f3d_b.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7526017122_8962e581d2_b.jpg


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Like I said before they will never launch a 1080p model. I always predict right.


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 8, 2012)

@rider
i dont want samsung laptops..my preference is only for HP or DELL.Is there any possibility of hp launching dv6 7xxx series with 1080p and gt650m soon as i am planning to buy laptop this month.my budget is 55-60k.Also i have heard that both dell and hp are launching new models in august..is it true??should i wait or chose between hp dv6 7040tx and dell 15rse with i7...plz help


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 8, 2012)

shaggy said:


> Same here...please help us out...


I was going for the one with the i7 processor, and then changed my mind to the i5 one after a bit research. There are hardly any games that will perform better in i7 than in i5, and that too will not be noticeable. 

In fact there have been many instances where the i5 has performed better than the i7 model . Here's a reference.

I think it's safe to say that you can save the 10k for some other purpose and go with the i5 one if you are interested "only" in gaming.

The i7 one will be handy for people into photoshop, rendering and stuff.


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Core-i7 is recommended for hardcore gaming, pics and video editing stuff. thanks to its superb hyper threading.



sachin73 said:


> @rider
> i dont want samsung laptops..my preference is only for HP or DELL.Is there any possibility of hp launching dv6 7xxx series with 1080p and gt650m soon as i am planning to buy laptop this month.my budget is 55-60k.Also i have heard that both dell and hp are launching new models in august..is it true??should i wait or chose between hp dv6 7040tx and dell 15rse with i7...plz help



I don't there is any 15" windows laptop in India which comes with a quad core core-i7 and 1080p screen except this model. 

Dell will launch a new XPS 15 1080p this month which will starts from $1300 USD or 72k+ INR with nvidia GT 630M.


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> Core-i7 is recommended for hardcore gaming, pics and video editing stuff. thanks to its superb hyper threading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with a gt 630, it is not vfm anymore.... waited for 6 months for xps 3rd gen but priced so high


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Prices will be rise more, india is shinning.


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just made the payment for Inspiron 15R SE i7 edition with 3 year extended warranty. 
Will get it by next to next week.


----------



## har (Jul 8, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Just made the payment for Inspiron 15R SE i7 edition with 3 year extended warranty.
> Will get it by next to next week.



Congrats


----------



## Acoustichead (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> It's better to arrange a technician or you may broke delicate slots.



Thanks!...I guess I would call up Dell to ask......thanks rider as usual


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 8, 2012)

har said:


> Congrats



Thanks!!


----------



## rider (Jul 8, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Just made the payment for Inspiron 15R SE i7 edition with 3 year extended warranty.
> Will get it by next to next week.



Congrats and don't forget to post some pics.


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 8, 2012)

rider said:


> Congrats and don't forget to post some pics.



Surely I will post some pics!!


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 9, 2012)

Guys! Check this out! Here's a RAM with the exact specs as the Dell inspiron 15R SE. With 11-11-11 CAS latency and 1.5 V. Unfortunately I couldn't find a 4GB model.


----------



## rider (Jul 9, 2012)

May be available in a good market.


----------



## Ashish247 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can inspiron 15r se handle battlefield 3?


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes. LOL


----------



## josin (Jul 9, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Guys! Check this out! Here's a RAM with the exact specs as the Dell inspiron 15R SE. With 11-11-11 CAS latency and 1.5 V. Unfortunately I couldn't find a 4GB model.



way too costly....I need a 4GB one only


----------



## divyam (Jul 9, 2012)

@girishpaiv
there is the exact post of NFS Run test that you did... at notebookreview
I think the guy Copied from you
Check this..
Dell Inspiron 15R Special edition (7520) - Page 37


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 9, 2012)

divyam said:


> @girishpaiv
> there is the exact post of NFS Run test that you did... at notebookreview
> I think the guy Copied from you
> Check this..
> Dell Inspiron 15R Special edition (7520) - Page 37



Seems lyk my post just went International 

And sad news is that with near 1hr of The run game(max settings) today ,this is the temperature readings (for full gaming time) :
*i48.tinypic.com/2vxizxg.png
(for info :no air vents were blocked)


----------



## har (Jul 9, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Seems lyk my post just went International
> 
> And sad news is that with near 1hr of The run game(max settings) today ,this is the temperature readings (for full gaming time) :
> *i48.tinypic.com/2vxizxg.png
> (for info :no air vents were blocked)



Hmmm Temp's are a bit high, but all new ivy bridge laptops report the same temp,if not higher


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 9, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Guys! Check this out! Here's a RAM with the exact specs as the Dell inspiron 15R SE. With 11-11-11 CAS latency and 1.5 V. Unfortunately I couldn't find a 4GB model.



are you sure about the latency figures??

maybe we can ask flipkart or some other site to get it.

if any member can confirm the exact latency figure then i'll enquire in the local market.


----------



## franco (Jul 10, 2012)

Me to booked 15r se on 7/7/12!!!
Can't wait


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 10, 2012)

does anyone knows weather 14 se is available directly in the market or it is still available only from order from dell


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 10, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> are you sure about the latency figures??
> 
> maybe we can ask flipkart or some other site to get it.
> 
> if any member can confirm the exact latency figure then i'll enquire in the local market.


Yeah! You can find the latency of the G. Skill RAM on the flipkart page. And the latency + voltage of the RAM was confirmed by girishpaiv earlier on this forum.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

raj_55555 said:
			
		

> Yeah! You can find the latency of the G. Skill RAM on the flipkart page. And the latency + voltage of the RAM was confirmed by girishpaiv earlier on this forum.


So there is absolutely no one here who's buying the 17r SE ???
Seriously??
Just because its delivery time is a bit more?


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> So there is absolutely no one here who's buying the 17r SE ???
> Seriously??
> Just because its delivery time is a bit more?



Because everyone is getting same specs but with DDR3 video memory in samsung 550p laptop also 17" 3.5kg laptops are not recommended to around.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:
			
		

> Because everyone is getting same specs but with DDR3 video memory in samsung 550p laptop also 17" 3.5kg laptops are not recommended to around.



So that means ddr3 is not a huge compromise when compared to gddr5?


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

shaggy said:


> So that means ddr3 is not a huge compromise when compared to gddr5?



difference is little bit not that much, 650M DDR3 is still better than GT 630M DDR3 , HD 7730M and GT 640M DDR3.


----------



## shaggy (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:
			
		

> difference is little bit not that much, 650M DDR3 is still better than GT 630M DDR3 , HD 7730M and GT 640M DDR3.



ok then


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 10, 2012)

hi everyone...i want a good future proof laptop which will be used for 3-4 years and my budget is 55-60k.I will use it for watching movies,some sort of gaming etc..Preference is for i7,1080p display or at least 900p,good looking etc.I was going for dell 15r se with i7 but it has ugly looks and AMD 7730 after which samsung np550p5c SO2 IN came before me...it is simply awesome but i am little concerned over samsung as a brand in laptop which is pulling me from buying this...Also is hp 7040 tx is worth for going over samsung just because of brand value and as HP is leader in laptop as compare to samsung.should i go for samsung or wait for hp to come with 650m and better resolution in display
i am planning to buy laptop in this month.


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 10, 2012)

Is there any possibility of LENOVO y580 launching in india..should i wait for it to come...? also if HP is launching new model in hp dv6 7xxx series with better resolution of 900p or 1080p with gt650m or similar in july-august.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

Got a mail from dell that my order has been dispatched from factory today. I guess i would get it tomorrow or day after tomorrow at most. College has started thus life is really busy these days. Thus one or two days would pass like a second


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

All the Inspiron 15R SE owner, please tell me your 3D Mark 06 score


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 10, 2012)

rider said:


> All the Inspiron 15R SE owner, please tell me your 3D Mark 06 score



damn its 500 mb download size.. will do it 2morrow..


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

@rider, are you overclocking the gpu for the duration of 3dmark test or ati has really done some wonders with their recent driver update?


----------



## rider (Jul 10, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> @rider, are you overclocking the gpu for the duration of 3dmark test or ati has really done some wonders with their recent driver update?



No, OC was off when i took score, I am using 12.7 drivers beta version, may be thats why it has more score my driver version is 8.981



girishpaiv said:


> damn its 500 mb download size.. will do it 2morrow..



I'm waiting for it.


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> No, OC was off when i took score, I am using 12.7 drivers beta version, may be thats why it has more score my driver version is 8.981
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for it.



Aren't there any official drivers out yet for 7730m?


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> Is there any possibility of LENOVO y580 launching in india..should i wait for it to come...? also if HP is launching new model in hp dv6 7xxx series with better resolution of 900p or 1080p with gt650m or similar in july-august.



I heard something abt the y580 being available at 63k from my dealer
I am not sure because I was too excited at my delivery and didnt ask back.


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> Is there any possibility of LENOVO y580 launching in india..should i wait for it to come...? also if HP is launching new model in hp dv6 7xxx series with better resolution of 900p or 1080p with gt650m or similar in july-august.



Check the proper specs and price lenovo y580. Hp might launch new models in august like they done in last year.



xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Aren't there any official drivers out yet for 7730m?



check on AMD website.


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 11, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> hi everyone...i want a good future proof laptop which will be used for 3-4 years and my budget is 55-60k.I will use it for watching movies,some sort of gaming etc..Preference is for i7,1080p display or at least 900p,good looking etc.I was going for dell 15r se with i7 but it has ugly looks and AMD 7730 after which samsung np550p5c SO2 IN came before me...it is simply awesome but i am little concerned over samsung as a brand in laptop which is pulling me from buying this...Also is hp 7040 tx is worth for going over samsung just because of brand value and as HP is leader in laptop as compare to samsung.should i go for samsung or wait for hp to come with 650m and better resolution in display
> i am planning to buy laptop in this month.



please reply guys...


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 11, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> Is there any possibility of LENOVO y580 launching in india..should i wait for it to come...? also if HP is launching new model in hp dv6 7xxx series with better resolution of 900p or 1080p with gt650m or similar in july-august.



lenovo 580y has some heating issues specially with HDD


----------



## rider (Jul 11, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> please reply guys...



Buy samsung, for now you are getting 2 years of warranty.


----------



## har (Jul 11, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> please reply guys...



Samsung is a reputed laptop brand worldwide. Dont worry. And the awesome screen,the even awesomer(if there is such a thing ) speakers and the gt650m will make you happy for sure. There is no other laptop which can satisfy your needs till 90k !!


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 11, 2012)

rider said:


> Buy samsung, for now you are getting 2 years of warranty.



what about samsung as a brand in laptop do they provide good after sales support,or should i wait for hp with new model in dv6 7xxx series with gt 650m and better resolution...plz tell me i m really confused


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 11, 2012)

Did i got lucky or what? When i asked the early adopters of Dell 15R Se about the msata hdd, they said no. It is greyed out. I just got my lappy and cheked and it has Intel Smart Response Technology active. I guess after the recent parts shortage the ordered the other HDDs. Lucky me  
Doing a clean install now. Just logged in and checked if everything is working or not.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 11, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Did i got lucky or what? When i asked the early adopters of Dell 15R Se about the msata hdd, they said no. It is greyed out. I just got my lappy and cheked and it has Intel Smart Response Technology active. I guess after the recent parts shortage the ordered the other HDDs. Lucky me
> Doing a clean install now. Just logged in and checked if everything is working or not.



Congrats dude 

whats the msata thing u talking??how to check it??is it equivalent to ssd?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 11, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> what about samsung as a brand in laptop do they provide good after sales support,or should i wait for hp with new model in dv6 7xxx series with gt 650m and better resolution...plz tell me i m really confused



Ready for 14" ?


----------



## josin (Jul 12, 2012)

How can i turn off the Bluetooth in 15r se? any ideas?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 12, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:
			
		

> Did i got lucky or what? When i asked the early adopters of Dell 15R Se about the msata hdd, they said no. It is greyed out. I just got my lappy and cheked and it has Intel Smart Response Technology active. I guess after the recent parts shortage the ordered the other HDDs. Lucky me
> Doing a clean install now. Just logged in and checked if everything is working or not.


Are you sure about that? As far as I know the SRT technology uses an SSD. That should cost you more than the normal versions, and you can't fit it later as the daughter board will be absent. Where did you get this from?


----------



## terrafield (Jul 12, 2012)

In Dell website, I could not see any option to customize hardware. All I get is option to upgrade MS Office, Warranty and other accessories. Unable to see any option to upgrade RAM, Hard disk etc. I tried with other models as well (XPS, Inspiron R etc).

Is Dell not providing hardware customization nowadays?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

josin said:


> How can i turn off the Bluetooth in 15r se? any ideas?



IIRC Inspiron has got F2 switch for turning off wireless connections. Alternatively, if you want to turn off bluetooth only, open bluetooth settings from system tray icon, and there will be an option to turn it off.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys who own 15R SE may apply this  new update . This has the following fixes:
Fix Intel Graphic issue about L3 DYNAMIC PARITY FEATURE, Fix DF547484 ST_Turbo, BSoD 116 happens while playing game Batman: Arkham Asylum.


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 12, 2012)

any one who is interested in buying 15 inc laptop so chk lenovo y580 
specs: i7, 6gb , 1tb, GTX 660m 2gb ddr5 graphics , 1080p screen

Price--- 63k


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 12, 2012)

15R SE 3DMARK 06 Score: 10606 
Link :AMD Radeon HD 7750M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor,Dell Inc. 05TJ3M score: 10606 3DMarks







pranavgoel said:


> any one who is interested in buying 15 inc laptop so chk lenovo y580
> specs: i7, 6gb , 1tb, GTX 660m 2gb ddr5 graphics , 1080p screen
> 
> Price--- 63k



Where did u confirmed the price??
Its simply the best spec at the price !!!


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 12, 2012)

Has anyone been able to download that new driver from dell website? I'm getting no file found error :/


----------



## sachin73 (Jul 12, 2012)

pranavgoel said:


> any one who is interested in buying 15 inc laptop so chk lenovo y580
> specs: i7, 6gb , 1tb, GTX 660m 2gb ddr5 graphics , 1080p screen
> 
> Price--- 63k



is it available in delhi...?please tell me if it is availbale than it will defntly be my choice over samsung 550 i7.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^Give me the info too


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 12, 2012)

if anyone manage to download the new video driver from dell website can you please upload it on some other site like mediafire? I'm getting file not found error every time i click the download button


----------



## josin (Jul 12, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> if anyone manage to download the new video driver from dell website can you please upload it on some other site like mediafire? I'm getting file not found error every time i click the download button



same to me....

by the way did you tried to turn Bluetooth off? i cant find how,there is no icon for Bluetooth in control panel


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 12, 2012)

hahaha.. Why dont you read the manual. Lappy is not going anywhere 

Press Fn+F2


----------



## josin (Jul 12, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> hahaha.. Why dont you read the manual. Lappy is not going anywhere
> 
> Press Fn+F2



i mean Bluetooth alone, not my WiFi.


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 12, 2012)

Got my laptop delivered today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! paid the amount on 5th july. atlast the tiresome wait has come to an end!! PHEW

I bought the i7 with 4gb ram.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 12, 2012)

press the first of the 3 shortcut keys on the top right hand corner of the keyboard. It will open the windows mobility center. Now press the Fn+F2. It would turn on the wifi and bluetooth. Now press the Turn Wireless off on the top right hand corner in the windows mobility center. Now only Bluetooth would be on and from now on you can toggle the bluetooth using the Fn+F2 key. Whenever you need wifi you can just use the windows mobility center again.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 12, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> Got my laptop delivered today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! paid the amount on 5th july. atlast the tiresome wait has come to an end!! PHEW
> 
> I bought the i7 with 4gb ram.



congrats  please post the pics and do some benchmarks on it


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 12, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> Got my laptop delivered today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! paid the amount on 5th july. atlast the tiresome wait has come to an end!! PHEW
> 
> I bought the i7 with 4gb ram.


Ridiculous Ridiculous Ridiculous!! Everybody is having their laptops delivered in time, why not me after almost a month


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^Sabar ka Fal Mitha hota hai!!!!...... LOL............


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Ridiculous Ridiculous Ridiculous!! Everybody is having their laptops delivered in time, why not me after almost a month



May be because you order in kinda unique, nobody orders with 8GB RAM. Where do you live?


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 12, 2012)

rider said:


> May be because you order in kinda unique, nobody orders with 8GB RAM. Where do you live?



I have ordered with 8GB RAM


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> is it available in delhi...?please tell me if it is availbale than it will defntly be my choice over samsung 550 i7.



It is not even launched in india, may be someone is selling imported models.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 12, 2012)

Guyz, i am looking forward to buying an dell inspiron laptop in this month,but i am very much confused weather to buy the new inspiron 15r(5520) or the new inspiron 15r special edition(7520)
i have selected the following configuration in the two laptops
3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M Processor (3MB cache, up to 2.9 GHz)
4GB 1 DIMM (4GB x1) DDR3 1600Mhz
1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64bit Media DVD
15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC

The normal 15R(5520) costs around Rs.50,000 and the Special Edition 15R(7520) costs around Rs55,000. In both cases tax not included. 
From what I can make out the Special Edition has an extra 1GB graphics, better sound quality (Skull Candy Speakers) and a back lit keyboard.

My question is that is it worth paying Rs5,000 extra for the special edition? ?
I will generally require the laptop for programming and net browsing and watching movies(occasionally).
I am a moderate level game player generally play games like FIFA 12 ,CS and NFS Carbon. And as for he back lit keyboard i am really fond of it, but i can make do without it.
And my budget is around 55k to 60K(max). but i would not like to spend extra unless i absolutely need to
So guyz could you please solve my this problem
Should i buy the inspiron 15r(5520) or the ispiron 15r special edition(7520)???
Any help will be greatly appreciated
hoping for an early reply


----------



## ratul (Jul 12, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> I have ordered with 8GB RAM



me too... , and got in time...

well, my 3dmark 06 score was 10498..  lower than girish.. 
Score 10498 3DMarks with AMD Radeon HD 7750M(1x) and Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8020/7557210944_baafc31a48_b.jpg

btw, was playing NFS Run @ Ultra settings, for two hrs in a non ac room, @ 25-30fps.. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8147/7557228930_8bf21b3f96_b.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7557212204_7efe4291bb_b.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8431/7557211866_157f06c17b_b.jpg

And here are the temps: 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8156/7557210730_1b285fb047_b.jpg

well, battery wear level is 4% , which was 2% yesterday, but today i ran some games for 20-30 mins on battery power @ my training center, and after that the wear level shot to 4%.. 
Is it a glitch, or playing games on battery increases the wear level @ this rate???


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 13, 2012)

ratul said:


> btw, was playing NFS Run @ Ultra settings, for two hrs in a non ac room, @ 25-30fps..
> 
> [img:]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8147/7557228930_8bf21b3f96_b.jpg[/img]
> [img:]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7557212204_7efe4291bb_b.jpg[/img]
> ...



did you put the HWMonitor running behind while playing to record temp..or started it after closing the game?bcos my temp reached once as high as 87 once after an hour of run!!

I never did gaming on battery...but my wear level is also now 4% too!!
to confirm v will have to calibrate in bios !!

BTW whats your warrany period?
I still got only 1 year!!!


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> I have ordered with 8GB RAM



Okay, so that means this some other issue.  It should be deliver, one month is such a long time.


----------



## ratul (Jul 13, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> did you put the HWMonitor running behind while playing to record temp..or started it after closing the game?bcos my temp reached once as high as 87 once after an hour of run!!
> 
> I never did gaming on battery...but my wear level is also now 4% too!!
> to confirm v will have to calibrate in bios !!
> ...



well, i opened hwmonitor in b/w the game (alt+tab after 1hr 40min), and noted the temp then.. 
but did'nt felt the heat touching 87C @ any point, actually the laptop produced more heat while playing crysis 2, it was much cooler in The Run..

and yes, i know that i should'nt game on battery, but a friend of mine wanted to test some games, and there was no charging point nearby, so i let him to play on battery... 
Calibration seems to be a lengthy process, will do it as soon as my classes are over, if you do it earlier, please do post the results then.. 

and i said earlier that i extended the warranty to 3yr @ rs.9k @ the time of purchase...


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Okay, so that means this some other issue.  It should be deliver, one month is such a long time.


Yeah I know!! It was in transit for ages now. Yesterday I was furious and asked them to cancel the order. I was assured that I will have the laptop by Saturday. Damn!! I have already bought skyrim, crysis 2, Alan wake and batman 

BTW I live in West Bengal, if you remember the entire "sales tax" kissa..

___EDIT___
I haven't ordered the 8GB model, but the i5+4GB model. The balance amount bought so many games 
I will make it 8GB though, as soon as I get it.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

I wish you will get laptop ASAP and enjoy all games soon.


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 13, 2012)

sachin73 said:


> is it available in delhi...?please tell me if it is availbale than it will defntly be my choice over samsung 550 i7.



try calling lenovo dealer get no. from lenovo store locator on thr website


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 13, 2012)

rider said:


> I wish you will get laptop ASAP and enjoy all games soon.


Yeah! So do I. I'll post the FRAPS result here.


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 13, 2012)

pranavgoel said:


> try calling lenovo dealer get no. from lenovo store locator on thr website



sorry to say that dealer confused y580 to z580 on call


----------



## Anurup (Jul 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell me in what ways is the inspiron 15r special edition better than the normal inspiron 15r....on similar config ..i.e...i5, 4gb ram, win 7 home premium, 1TB (5400rpm) hard disk, 15.6" display(1366X768). 
will be using laptop for programming(may use MATLAP,GIMP, Fireworks) , light gaming (FIFA12,NFS Carbon,CS source), movies (occasionally)
the inspiron 15r cost 50K and the special edition 55K...is it worth the xtra 5K??


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 13, 2012)

GTA IV Benchmark :
Settings:1366x768 and all maxed out
*i49.tinypic.com/21axxt3.jpg


Fraps Benchmark:
Avg: *31.568 *
Min: 19 
Max: 59


Temp for entire gameplay:
(Played for abt an hour)
*i45.tinypic.com/2aev95w.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^^Coooooooooooooooooooool
I love that game!!!


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^^Coooooooooooooooooooool
> I love that game!!!



bit busy to game now!!!
just played it for benchmarking now!!
It runs very smothly


----------



## RON28 (Jul 13, 2012)

^^^nice girish i love screenshots of every game


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 14, 2012)

RON28 said:


> congrats  please post the pics and do some benchmarks on it



thank you. i'll post the benchmarks and pics by today evening.

My first message from my laptop


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2012)

can any one here confirm if dell still uses its "special recharging mechanism" or not?those who don't know dell used an id chip in mobo near charging jack which receives an identification signal from an identical chip in power adapter confirming that adapter is of dell.if for some reason this signal is not received or processed correctly either due to technical problems in mobo recharge circuit or adapter or trying to use a non-dell adapter the laptop battery will not be charged giving error message "unrecognized adapter".


----------



## SDP (Jul 14, 2012)

sisley said:


> 15R SE gaming performance for *MAX PAYNE 3* with following max settings:
> *i50.tinypic.com/dr6mms.jpg
> 
> 
> ...





In my inspiron 15r configuration same as yours max payne is showing 512mb of graphics. I changed in switchable graphics to "high performance" sitll its showing 512 mb. plz help


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 14, 2012)

SDP said:


> In my inspiron 15r configuration same as yours max payne is showing 512mb of graphics. I changed in switchable graphics to "high performance" sitll its showing 512 mb. plz help


Is that a 15R or 15R SE?


----------



## SDP (Jul 14, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Is that a 15R or 15R SE?



its 15r se


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 14, 2012)

15R SE has 2GB AMD 7730 and I think 512 MB HD4000. 
Which tool did you use to check this?


----------



## SDP (Jul 14, 2012)

not a tool...in the graphics settings of max payne it is displayed at the bottom...for sisley its showing 2048mb n for me its 512..


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 14, 2012)

playing crysis2. Damn. Okay the 7730m may not be mighty but it is certainly better than my desktop gpu. Game is looking amazing and frame rates are silk smooth. Maybe its the new drivers too.


----------



## SDP (Jul 14, 2012)

15r se users can u plz tell wat does da memory of radeon 7730m read according to the software "speccy" ?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 14, 2012)

SDP said:


> not a tool...in the graphics settings of max payne it is displayed at the bottom...for sisley its showing 2048mb n for me its 512..


Well, if you've tried everything else maybe it's time to contact Dell.
Here's a thread with the exact same problem, it's unsolved though.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 14, 2012)

Having a great time. Crysis 2 gaming after 2 hours on maximum settings. Temps were between 72C to 78C


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

SDP said:


> In my inspiron 15r configuration same as yours max payne is showing 512mb of graphics. I changed in switchable graphics to "high performance" sitll its showing 512 mb. plz help



Were you playing on battery?Bcos theres an option of High Performance vs Better Power Saving which chooses HD4000 in power saving mode!!
Even if a game(exe) is set to high performance , if on battery(in default settings) it will use only HD4000!!Do check this..



antisocialbratt said:


> Having a great time. Crysis 2 gaming after 2 hours on maximum settings. Temps were between 72C to 78C



Thats great!!
Are you using any cooling pads??Or is it AC room??How/where do you place your lap ...can you post a snap of it?


----------



## SDP (Jul 15, 2012)

not on battery...i hav tried by keeping laptop on charging


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 15, 2012)

I just use a pillow to elevate it on the bed so that vents are not blocked. Maybe thats the reason and who would need a AC in Bangalore


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I just use a pillow to elevate it on the bed so that vents are not blocked. Maybe thats the reason and who would need a AC in Bangalore



and did you keep the HWMonitor running behind all the time while gaming?
If not then pls try this and post temps!!
Bcos mine even on 1 hour of run , temp reaches near max 85!!


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup, I had HWmonitor running. Installed Crysis 2 just for the testing purpose. After finished it months ago on my desktop. Temps are not too different. Max core temp was 78C in my case. Just 7 degrees of difference. It can easily be attributed to the weather difference in Kerala and Bangalore.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Yup, I had HWmonitor running. Installed Crysis 2 just for the testing purpose. After finished it months ago on my desktop. Temps are not too different. Max core temp was 78C in my case. Just 7 degrees of difference. It can easily be attributed to the weather difference in Kerala and Bangalore.



okey that must be the reason
(21 degrees vs 27 degrees!!)
Enjoy gaming


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally status shows "with local carrier"  
Unfortunately I'll not be there on monday, will have my hands on the lappy on tuesday, and taking two days leave straight to fiddle around with it


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Finally status shows "with local carrier"
> Unfortunately I'll not be there on monday, will have my hands on the lappy on tuesday, and taking two days leave straight to fiddle around with it



OMG at last ....
Cogratz dude
Post some pics, benchmarks and temps......Happy gaming


----------



## RON28 (Jul 15, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Finally status shows "with local carrier"
> Unfortunately I'll not be there on monday, will have my hands on the lappy on tuesday, and taking two days leave straight to fiddle around with it



congratz...finally ur bride is coming  errrr....sorry for asking again...but how was your long wait?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 15, 2012)

RON28 said:


> congratz...finally ur bride is coming  errrr....sorry for asking again...but how was your long wait?


Lols.. My waiting isn't over yet.. But it's my bride indeed. In fact if it wasn't for my GF, I would have been celebrating my birthday with my lappy on monday 

@Girish Surely man. I am planning to compare the new drivers by benchmarking the games with default drivers and then with the new drivers. That will give us a clearer picture.
BTW did you apply the new drivers yet?


----------



## swordfish (Jul 15, 2012)

Planning to buy 15R SE with i7 and 4gb.. 

Heard bit high temp because of ivy bridge..

Welcome me to the club..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 15, 2012)

^^Why don't you have a look at Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN'''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## SDP (Jul 15, 2012)

any of the 15r se users who have installed and played max payne 3 on your laptop?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 15, 2012)

Haven't bought it yet.  Got a big backlog to finish. L.A Noir, Alan Wake and Batman Arkham City. Lemme finish them, only then I'll get MP3.


----------



## SDP (Jul 15, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Haven't bought it yet.  Got a big backlog to finish. L.A Noir, Alan Wake and Batman Arkham City. Lemme finish them, only then I'll get MP3.



fine thnx anyways!


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

SDP said:


> any of the 15r se users who have installed and played max payne 3 on your laptop?



Please scroll up dude bench mark of MP3 is on this page itself!!!


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm unable to open the catalyst control center or switchable graphics option. Is there any fix for that?


----------



## SDP (Jul 15, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Please scroll up dude bench mark of MP3 is on this page itself!!!



i dont want benchmark...in my 15r se max payne is showing graphics as 512mb where as in the image u saw above its something around 2048mb 



antisocialbratt said:


> Having a great time. Crysis 2 gaming after 2 hours on maximum settings. Temps were between 72C to 78C



Maximum in the sense, is your graphics under "hardcore" or "gamer"?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 15, 2012)

hardcore


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

SDP said:


> i dont want benchmark...in my 15r se max payne is showing graphics as 512mb where as in the image u saw above its something around 2048mb



Oh ya i hav read someone posting that...it was you 
Did you try what i told too?


----------



## SDP (Jul 15, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> hardcore



What frames do u get with hardcore?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

Crysis 2 Benchmark :

Settings : Hardcore(max),1366x768.
*i50.tinypic.com/35d9313.jpg

Fraps Benchmark :
Avg: 23.218 
Min: 12  
Max: 42


Temp just after closing the game was 61 degrees(max in CPU cores)

Forgot to run HWMonitor behind for recording temps!!


----------



## Tajinder Walia (Jul 15, 2012)

Well my 15r SE will also come 2mrow (Monday).
And It's also a in advance birthday gift for me (5th Aug),


But am sad cause I just found out about Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN Series 5. 

My lappy 15R SE cost 62K cause of the VAT and backlit keyboard.
While Samsung just 60K with Tax and only 6 to 8 days Delivery.

Why I am :
550P5C beats 15R cause:
Blu-Ray Drive
Nvidia GeForce GT 650M (2GB)
Core i7 3610QM - 2.3 GHz with Turbo Boost Upto 3.3 GHz
15.6 Inch Screen at 1600x900	SuperBright Display
8 GB DDR3
Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit)

Is there a way I can return the 15r SE?


----------



## swordfish (Jul 15, 2012)

got my lappy.. bought from store at 54300

looks bit bulky as used to use 14 inch lappy..

quick question guys, how to switch on keyboard back light? or there isnt any?


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 15, 2012)

swordfish said:


> got my lappy.. bought from store at 54300
> 
> looks bit bulky as used to use 14 inch lappy..
> 
> quick question guys, how to switch on keyboard back light? or there isnt any?



Congrats dude 
all said clearly on the quick start up guide(blue one)
for backlit : Fn + F3


----------



## swordfish (Jul 16, 2012)

doesnt work.. Fn+f3

that guide says fn+f6 but that also doesnt work.. same thing is happening if changed thought win+x button


----------



## SDP (Jul 16, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Crysis 2 Benchmark :
> 
> Settings : Hardcore(max),1366x768.
> *i50.tinypic.com/35d9313.jpg
> ...



Mine avg: 19  Is that a problem with graphic card?


----------



## Acoustichead (Jul 16, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> Oh ya i hav read someone posting that...it was you
> Did you try what i told too?



Hey did u try MP3?? coz i read somewhere in this thread that 4GB RAM wasnt enough for it to run...


----------



## Tajinder Walia (Jul 16, 2012)

swordfish said:


> doesnt work.. Fn+f3
> 
> that guide says fn+f6 but that also doesnt work.. same thing is happening if changed thought win+x button



Did you order you Laptop with backlit keyboard?
If you got the laptop from the market then it won't have a backlit keyboard.

But if you order it from dell then you can order it with backlit keyboard for about 1k extra.


----------



## akshay7 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Problem with AMD radeon HD 7730 of Inspiron 15R SE (7520)*

Hey guys,
I've been reading this thread for a while. i bought Inspiron 15r SE 2-3 weeks ago & now i am facing an issue with graphics card. Many time it crashes n gives "Blue Screen Error". Its very irritating.

It says 'AMD Graphics driver had stopped working and now recovered' & then system crashes giving blue screen error.

In Technical information @ blue screen It says " STOP: 0x00000116 "

Did any of u guys face same issue?
Is there any solution anyone can provide?

Thank you in advance....


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tajinder Walia said:


> Well my 15r SE will also come 2mrow (Monday).
> And It's also a in advance birthday gift for me (5th Aug),
> 
> 
> ...


No, bro u cant return it and buying a laptop is like a deal for moment ...buy it or forget it...as said by som1 in this thread don't regret after all u got a backlit keyboard!


----------



## pranavgoel (Jul 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> No, bro u cant return it and buying a laptop is like a deal for moment ...buy it or forget it...as said by som1 in this thread don't regret after all u got a backlit keyboard!



Thr is do doubt that Samsung has lot better specs compare to 15r se However i must say that everyone is saying on samsung thread that thr temp reaches 83 c , which is a lot it sure deteriorate laptop  hardware . slowly and some one said in samsung 550p form that if they try to play game on 550p on bed terp goes to 90 and performance drops


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ivy bridge can handle upto 105 C and 90 C while hardcore gaming is normal.............
just bought sammy i7 variant now! Awesome display and ground breaking sound quality!
1600x900 is cool


----------



## Anirban Dev (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone here bought the 17r SE yet?
Does it run cool under stress?


----------



## josin (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Problem with AMD radeon HD 7730 of Inspiron 15R SE (7520)*



akshay7 said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been reading this thread for a while. i bought Inspiron 15r SE 2-3 weeks ago & now i am facing an issue with graphics card. Many time it crashes n gives "Blue Screen Error". Its very irritating.
> 
> It says 'AMD Graphics driver had stopped working and now recovered' & then system crashes giving blue screen error.
> ...



apply this update and see its resolved or not...Drivers and Downloads | Dell [India]


----------



## swordfish (Jul 16, 2012)

Tajinder Walia said:


> Did you order you Laptop with backlit keyboard?
> If you got the laptop from the market then it won't have a backlit keyboard.
> 
> But if you order it from dell then you can order it with backlit keyboard for about 1k extra.



oh ok.. got it.. thanks mate

I didnt got backlit


----------



## astro (Jul 17, 2012)

Got my 15R SE (8GB) yesterday. Total damage was Rs. 65,300 after 3 years warranty and corporate discount...I am not much of a gamer and I bought this only for the processor, storage and RAM...so far so good. Does not get heated up at all during normal use (browsing etc...) Webcam is good...USB ports are stacked a bit close to each other...I am not impressed with the display - my 6 year old thinkpad R51 has a better display...sound is awesome...processor is super-duper fast...


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 17, 2012)

astro said:


> Got my 15R SE (8GB) yesterday. Total *damage* was Rs. 65,300 after 3 years warranty and corporate discount...I am not much of a gamer and I bought this only for the processor, storage and RAM...so far so good. Does not get heated up at all during normal use (browsing etc...) Webcam is good...USB ports are stacked a bit close to each other...I am not impressed with the display - my 6 year old thinkpad R51 has a better display...sound is awesome...processor is super-duper fast...



why DAMAGE?


----------



## Anurup (Jul 17, 2012)

Can anyone of u tell me how good or bad is the Intel HD 4000....is it enough to play games like FIFA 13 and NFS : The Run?? Also is it nough for photo editing???


----------



## divyam (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey Guys Check My video Out..
Its Dirt 3 On 15R SE
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUPIMFYhuzs


----------



## Anurup (Jul 17, 2012)

@divyam
Wow...the game runs insanely fast on the laptop....and the graphics also awesome...no doubt the 7730 is a gr8 ghraphics card....
@All
but can any1 tell me how good is the intel HD 4000 in comparison o the amd 7730??? Will games like FiFA13 and NFS Most wanted 2012 run smoothly ??? Pls some1 reply to this...


----------



## har (Jul 17, 2012)

Anurup said:


> @divyam
> Wow...the game runs insanely fast on the laptop....and the graphics also awesome...no doubt the 7730 is a gr8 ghraphics card....
> @All
> but can any1 tell me how good is the intel HD 4000 in comparison o the amd 7730??? Will games like FiFA13 and NFS Most wanted 2012 run smoothly ??? Pls some1 reply to this...



Nope !!

All fps for hd400 here:
*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...qYDGBg&usg=AFQjCNFQz7k0RrsM3x95MITzPgLYueXaSg

And regarding graphics cards,: gtx660m>gt650m>gt640m=hd7730m>hd7670m>gt630m>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>hd4000


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jul 17, 2012)

divyam said:


> Hey Guys Check My video Out..
> Its Dirt 3 On 15R SE
> Dirt 3 Michigan Rally HD Radeon 7730M - YouTube



Awesome driving dude....tell me somrthing, ur playing the assist on or what, cause when I play the does not stay on the track.....

either way very refined game no doubt.

also dell 15r does not heat up as much as the samsung 550,,that is a huge plus for dell..


----------



## divyam (Jul 17, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> Awesome driving dude....tell me somrthing, ur playing the assist on or what, cause when I play the does not stay on the track.....
> 
> either way very refined game no doubt.
> 
> also dell 15r does not heat up as much as the samsung 550,,that is a huge plus for dell..


Thanks Mate.. I play with all assists Off and Manual transmission..
And i use The DS3 Controller of my PS3.. So that helps.
I play gud cause i have a lot of Experience on Gran Turismo 5..

And the Laptop Is Super Cool BTW.. temps Stay 70-72 'C In AC Room
and 75-78 without AC.And as soon as you Exit the game, the temps return to 55-60 in no time.Awesome

And guys
heres is a screenshot, looks bloody Awesum i say..
*i48.tinypic.com/s1uhrp.jpg

ANd the Settings..
*i46.tinypic.com/2pt9f8i.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/24wvg4p.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/257g3ld.jpg

28-30 fps With Fraps Recording And 35-40 fps without Recording.


----------



## josin (Jul 17, 2012)

Anurup said:


> @divyam
> Wow...the game runs insanely fast on the laptop....and the graphics also awesome...no doubt the 7730 is a gr8 ghraphics card....
> @All
> but can any1 tell me how good is the intel HD 4000 in comparison o the amd 7730??? Will games like FiFA13 and NFS Most wanted 2012 run smoothly ??? Pls some1 reply to this...



you can use this utility to check/verify GPU performance

```
FurMark 1.10.1
```
FurMark 1.10.1 Released - 3D Tech News and Pixel Hacking - Geeks3D.com


----------



## Anurup (Jul 17, 2012)

@josin
Firstly ..thanx for ur reply
u see my problem is i am looking to buy a new laptop ...and cant decide if it necessary to an extra 5-6K on a laptop with a dedicated graphics card.  Difference between the price of 2 laptops with same specs xcept for the graphics card(amd 7730/NVIDIA 640M) is around 5-6K....so if the intel hd 4000 is nough to run games like fifa 13 and nfs : the run/most wanted 2  then i will not need to spend xtra.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

Anurup said:


> @josin
> Firstly ..thanx for ur reply
> u see my problem is i am looking to buy a new laptop ...and cant decide if it necessary to an extra 5-6K on a laptop with a dedicated graphics card.  Difference between the price of 2 laptops with same specs xcept for the graphics card(amd 7730/NVIDIA 640M) is around 5-6K....so if the intel hd 4000 is nough to run games like fifa 13 and nfs : the run/most wanted 2  then i will not need to spend xtra.



You might be able to play fifa 13 and nfs run in the lowest of settings, but there's no guarantee.


----------



## josin (Jul 17, 2012)

Anurup said:


> @josin
> Firstly ..thanx for ur reply
> u see my problem is i am looking to buy a new laptop ...and cant decide if it necessary to an extra 5-6K on a laptop with a dedicated graphics card.  Difference between the price of 2 laptops with same specs xcept for the graphics card(amd 7730/NVIDIA 640M) is around 5-6K....so if the intel hd 4000 is nough to run games like fifa 13 and nfs : the run/most wanted 2  then i will not need to spend xtra.



buy a laptop with a dedicated graphics card, in my tests the dedicated card performs 2x better than the hd4000. if you want to run graphic intensive games then dedicated card is a must.


----------



## Anurup (Jul 17, 2012)

@dan4u and josin........thanx for ur reply
can u guyz also tell if a graphics card is necessary for photo editing like GIMP,photoshop etc. or will the intel hd 4000 do.


----------



## dan4u (Jul 17, 2012)

Anurup said:


> @dan4u and josin........thanx for ur reply
> can u guyz also tell if a graphics card is necessary for photo editing like GIMP,photoshop etc. or will the intel hd 4000 do.



yea a graphic card helps a lot in photo and video editing. but its also cpu intensive.


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Jul 17, 2012)

just bought 15r se...............awesome laptop  . 
btw check this out: Dell New Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ 2GB Graphics/ Win 7 HP Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

flipkart is selling i7 8gb ram version for only Rs 56816


----------



## Anurup (Jul 17, 2012)

@akshit_gupta93
Wow...this is an unbelievable offer... just cant believe it..the same config cost around 62K on the dell official site....do we also get the laptop bag along with the laptop .....also there is no mention of the software that they r giving along with the laptop (ms office home basic or the home premium)...????
@All
btw can any1 tell me if the cost of a dell laptop is more in their dell exclusive store than that buying the laptop online i mean including the packing and delivering, taxes and other charges all put together????


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Jul 17, 2012)

Anurup said:


> @akshit_gupta93
> Wow...this is an unbelievable offer... just cant believe it..the same config cost around 62K on the dell official site....do we also get the laptop bag along with the laptop .....also there is no mention of the software that they r giving along with the laptop (ms office home basic or the home premium)...????



yeah the offer is gr8......unfortunately i ordered mine from dell online on 30th nd received on friday i7 4gb ram for Rs 55963 (5% student discount  )......flipkart is indeed providing backpack and it does have win7 home premium


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 17, 2012)

@akshit
Sh*t, I forget to ask them about the student discount and paid 72k for it.

@anurup
If you buy from Dell Exclusive Store, they give you some freebees. They wont give you any discount there.
Like I'll be getting:
A bluetooth mouse
3yr MCafee antivirus(Normally you get 30day/3Month)
Most expensive bag for the price of the least expensive one.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 18, 2012)

You'll get those freebies anyway. I got all of the stuff you mentioned but i ordered online


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 18, 2012)

hey anybody is here having insprion 17r se?? i m looking to buy it? help me guys??


----------



## akshit_gupta93 (Jul 18, 2012)

girishpaiv said:


> GTA IV Benchmark :
> Settings:1366x768 and all maxed out
> *i49.tinypic.com/21axxt3.jpg
> 
> ...




how is it all maxed out??
isn't there is a very high option?
i m getting ~19fps in very high


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

Cooooooool^^^


----------



## bunny (Jul 18, 2012)

Flipart is giving 15r se with standard keyboard... is there a way by which i can get backlit keyboard? also will i be getting wireless mouse and headset if i order from flipkart?


----------



## ratul (Jul 18, 2012)

experienced gr8 dell service... 
was having problem ejecting the dvd drive (had to press the button very hard), so called dell on monday, and the yesterday recieved the part, and today, technician came and replaced it, now the button is working fine.. They were sending the technician yesterday only, but i only told them for today..
gr8 service under 24hrs.. Satisfied.. 



girishpaiv said:


> did you put the HWMonitor running behind while playing to record temp..or started it after closing the game?bcos my temp reached once as high as 87 once after an hour of run!!



here are the  temps girish for 1.30hrs of gameplay of run on ultra settings with *HWmonitor running the whole time* in an ac room..

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7272/7596836938_9b552fdf4f_b.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 18, 2012)

^^hd400 ???


----------



## josin (Jul 18, 2012)

> ratul;1707300]experienced gr8 dell service...
> was having problem ejecting the dvd drive (had to press the button very hard), so called dell on monday, and the yesterday recieved the part, and today, technician came and replaced it, now the button is working fine.. They were sending the technician yesterday only, but i only told them for today..
> gr8 service under 24hrs.. Satisfied..



gr8 to know that dell is giving such quality service....i have never owned a dell before, but had HP, Acer and Sony, for all of them i had to find out the service dealership and had to wait for at least 2 to 3 weeks to get back my laptop. I am now at peace


----------



## Anirban Dev (Jul 19, 2012)

A question for the experts on the matter :
As a gamer, is there any real downside to picking the 4GB i7 version of 15r SE over the 8GB one? As in, are there games out there whose performance will be hampered by not having the extra RAM(I have heard MP3 might be one of them)


----------



## far (Jul 19, 2012)

Anirban Dev said:


> A question for the experts on the matter :
> As a gamer, is there any real downside to picking the 4GB i7 version of 15r SE over the 8GB one? As in, are there games out there whose performance will be hampered by not having the extra RAM(I have heard MP3 might be one of them)



yes on few games. 
but you can buy a 4GB extra from outside which will be cheaper rather than ordering from Dell..


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 19, 2012)

Anirban Dev said:


> A question for the experts on the matter :
> As a gamer, is there any real downside to picking the 4GB i7 version of 15r SE over the 8GB one? As in, are there games out there whose performance will be hampered by not having the extra RAM(I have heard MP3 might be one of them)


I'll say go for the 8GB RAM. 

Guys, finally I got the lappy. The delay was because it was detained at the airport for wrong documentation by Dell. I had to run again to the sales tax office and was asked to pay 3k again. Finally I settled for Rs. 50 

Anyways, the battery indicator doesn't seem to light up in my lappy when plugged in. What should I do?

____EDIT____
My 3-D mark score is 9830, but strangely it says "9830 3DMarks with AMD Radeon HD 7750M(1x) and Intel Core i5-3210M Processor"??? Isn't it supposed to be HD7730?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 19, 2012)

ratul said:


> experienced gr8 dell service...
> was having problem ejecting the dvd drive (had to press the button very hard), so called dell on monday, and the yesterday recieved the part, and today, technician came and replaced it, now the button is working fine.. They were sending the technician yesterday only, but i only told them for today..
> gr8 service under 24hrs.. Satisfied..
> 
> ...



where's your GPU temp?


----------



## Anirban Dev (Jul 19, 2012)

Another question for people already using the SEs. Is the graphics switching system smooth? Any specific games,application for which it isnt working? And what is the latest, greatest driver that should be used for the 7730?


----------



## ratul (Jul 19, 2012)

dan4u said:


> where's your GPU temp?



don't know why it did'nt came??? 



Anirban Dev said:


> Another question for people already using the SEs. Is the graphics switching system smooth? Any specific games,application for which it isnt working? And what is the latest, greatest driver that should be used for the 7730?



your question might be the answer for dan4u..
As i think that AMD's Enduro is not quite working well with NFS Run, the game sometimes starts to lag for 4-5 secs. in b/w anytime, and then smoothens up again, i think that during that lag, HD 4000 comes into play, slowing my experience..
The driver i am using is with 12.7beta catalyst..



raj_55555 said:


> I'll say go for the 8GB RAM.
> 
> Guys, finally I got the lappy. The delay was because it was detained at the airport for wrong documentation by Dell. I had to run again to the sales tax office and was asked to pay 3k again. Finally I settled for Rs. 50
> 
> ...



congrats, finally your long wait is over.. 
And 3D marks also detects my gpu as 7750m, i think they had'nt updated their database..


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here are some images of my laptop

I have almost completed *Alan wake*. Played 12 hours straight, in episode 4 now. It runs at:
 Avg: 16.800 - Min: 14 - Max: 22 fps at highest settings, 
 Avg: 19.850 - Min: 12 - Max: 25 fps at Medium settings and
 Avg: 38.667 - Min: 11 - Max: 60 at Low settings.

Skyrim give:
Avg: 32.767 - Min: 23 - Max: 42 at Medium settings.

These results are with fraps in the background, and without the latest drivers. The fps count with the updated drivers will be out soon.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 19, 2012)

hey anybody have inspiron 17r se ?? i m searching the owners who own it  and any thread for it ?


----------



## rider (Jul 19, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> hey anybody have inspiron 17r se ?? i m searching the owners who own it  and any thread for it ?



I don't think anybody in TDF have Inspiron 17R. May be because its very bulky and heavy weight desktop replacement laptop.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 19, 2012)

17R would be really heavy for everyday use. Earlier i used to think that 4Kgs is nothing but carrying 15R SE with a few notebooks in the bag is tiring enough


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 19, 2012)

Got my 15R SE today!! Finally!! Installing some Games and softwares now. Will upload benchmarks and pics tomorrow!!

@antisocial- ya 15r se is pretty heavy!!


----------



## swordfish (Jul 19, 2012)

I bought from the store.. do I need to do change ownership for warranty or its ok?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok guys, didn't get too much time today. So don't think I can benchmark stuffs, I'll still post a 3D mark score after the driver update on sunday. Nobody seems too bothered by the scores anyway, let me know if you want me to do some specific tests.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 20, 2012)

swordfish said:


> I bought from the store.. do I need to do change ownership for warranty or its ok?



Fine.


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 20, 2012)

SDP said:


> In my inspiron 15r configuration same as yours max payne is showing 512mb of graphics. I changed in switchable graphics to "high performance" sitll its showing 512 mb. plz help



I'm having the same problem.
Also, in GTA4 the frame rate suddenly drop and rise again!!
I switched both of their graphics to high performance in the GPU settings.


----------



## franco (Jul 20, 2012)

guys plzzzz help... I got 15r se i7 model on 17th july..
I played run on it.. bt its lagging a lot.. I have set run on hi performance from switchable graphics but still problem continues... please tell me if there is any other setting to change.. my frnds 2nd gen i7 xps 15 givin better performance than 3rd gen i7


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

^^Update Drivers...if possible or reinstall game and install latest patches!!!!
IF possible do have a clean windows 7 Install


----------



## ratul (Jul 20, 2012)

wow, it's been so quite here for sometime now..
either everyone is now enjoying their lappies or are at samsung's thread... 



raj_55555 said:


> Ok guys, didn't get too much time today. So don't think I can benchmark stuffs, I'll still post a 3D mark score after the driver update on sunday. Nobody seems too bothered by the scores anyway, let me know if you want me to do some specific tests.



yes, do post the 3dmark06 scores after updating the drivers...


----------



## franco (Jul 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Update Drivers...if possible or reinstall game and install latest patches!!!!
> IF possible do have a clean windows 7 Install



OK... I''LL TRY... THANKS ALOT


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 20, 2012)

urs welcome bro!!^^


----------



## 50103 (Jul 20, 2012)

Found this on a website INspiron 17R S.E. core i5 benchmarks ..

Dell Inspiron 7720 - Review


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 20, 2012)

SDP said:


> In my inspiron 15r configuration same as yours max payne is showing 512mb of graphics. I changed in switchable graphics to "high performance" sitll its showing 512 mb. plz help





sam142000 said:


> I'm having the same problem.
> Also, in GTA4 the frame rate suddenly drop and rise again!!
> I switched both of their graphics to high performance in the GPU settings.



Anyone for this?

Also, shouldn't we be doing a 3DMark11 test instead of 3DMark06 since our graphic card supports DirectX11.

Edit: Some pics of my Laptop *goo.gl/P1iJH


----------



## ratul (Jul 20, 2012)

50103 said:


> Found this on a website INspiron 17R S.E. core i5 benchmarks ..
> 
> Dell Inspiron 7720 - Review



woah, the guy seems to be a pro in photography, cool pics and 13000 score was expected due to 650m gddr5.. 



sam142000 said:


> Anyone for this?
> 
> Also, shouldn't we be doing a 3DMark11 test instead of 3DMark06 since our graphic card supports DirectX11.
> 
> Edit: Some pics of my Laptop Picasa Web Albums - Sanchit Singhal - Dell Inspiron...



yes, i have'nt tried the 3dmark11, if you get time, please do post 3dmark11 test results too.. 

For everyone reading this question, please reply to it:

*Can you tell me the proper way to reduce and control battery wear level, about calibration process and all for li-ion batteries?*

Please post proper guides you follow..


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 20, 2012)

You may read this guide.
Anyways, I have updated the drivers, but strangely the 3dmark score has gone down by a long way. This is really strange. Here's the link.


----------



## jakelong00 (Jul 20, 2012)

i just got my 15r se yesterday and its really great. after using it i saw my palm imprints all aver the back cover and the palm rest area. how to clean them??
sry if its the wrong place to post


----------



## ratul (Jul 20, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> You may read this guide.
> Anyways, I have updated the drivers, but strangely the 3dmark score has gone down by a long way. This is really strange. Here's the link.



6699??? 
mine and girish's was close to 10500..
what drivers are you using???

well, in the meantime i tested the 3DMark11 benchmark, and got almost the same score as Notebookcheck.net has recieved..
3DMark11 score: 1678.
Link: 3DMarks with AMD Radeon HD 7750M(1x) and Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8293/7610705802_7f8644f09a_b.jpg


----------



## deadlyvirus4me (Jul 21, 2012)

On flipkart its out of stock....

Please full review of this product


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 21, 2012)

@ratul
Yeah! I know. The score in my case also was similar to yours at 9830 (because of i5) before the driver update.
I am using the latest drivers for AMD 7730M given at dell's site. I don't see any performance difference strangely.
One thing I forgot to mention, anybody wishing to play Batman Arkham city has to install these drivers, otherwise it will crash. I have tested it.


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @ratul
> Yeah! I know. The score in my case also was similar to yours at 9830 (because of i5) before the driver update.
> I am using the latest drivers for AMD 7730M given at dell's site. I don't see any performance difference strangely.
> One thing I forgot to mention, anybody wishing to play Batman Arkham city has to install these drivers, otherwise it will crash. I have tested it.



yup, same with me, though there 5-10% improvement in NFS:Run, no other game shows any improvement.. (tested with fraps)..


----------



## JOGUI22 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm very interested in the 15R SE, but a lot of people talk about the problemas with the cpu temps (up to 95ºC) while playing high confs in games.

Is it true?


----------



## SDP (Jul 21, 2012)

My driver version says 8.981.2.0. Is it updated? Please give a link for the latest driver for 15r se.


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2012)

SDP said:


> My driver version says 8.981.2.0. Is it updated? Please give a link for the latest driver for 15r se.



yup, same for me, i think it's the latest version..
Acc. to speccy,
*i.imgur.com/d7eBs.jpg


----------



## Anurup (Jul 22, 2012)

Guyz...can anyone of u tell me should i go for the i5 3210m (2.5GHz turbo boost to 3.1ghz) or for the intel i7 (2.1hz turbo boost to 3.1ghz)....
Intel® Core? i5-3210M Processor (3M Cache, up to 3.10 GHz, rPGA
Intel® Core? i7-3612QM Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.10 GHz) BGA
basically im trying to figure out is it better to hv more core or a higher clock speed...the i7 is a quad core but has a lower clock speed to the i5 dual core....so can u tell me which is a better and faster process?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 22, 2012)

The 1st one is a bit more powerful


----------



## abshank (Jul 22, 2012)

SDP said:


> In my inspiron 15r configuration same as yours max payne is showing 512mb of graphics. I changed in switchable graphics to "high performance" sitll its showing 512 mb. plz help



hi all...I have been following this thread for quite sometime now and with the helpful reviews of people like Girish and others have finally bought 15r SE  i7 8Gb laptop couple of days ago.As mentioned above by SDP, even I am facing the same issue for me also while playing MP3 its showing available memory of 512 MB, i have switched everything to highperformance and checked for the latest driver updates but everything seems fine.
Can anyone help us on this....or guide me if I need to contact dell for any possible manufacturing defect.


----------



## SDP (Jul 22, 2012)

abshank said:


> hi all...I have been following this thread for quite sometime now and with the helpful reviews of people like Girish and others have finally bought 15r SE  i7 8Gb laptop couple of days ago.As mentioned above by SDP, even I am facing the same issue for me also while playing MP3 its showing available memory of 512 MB, i have switched everything to highperformance and checked for the latest driver updates but everything seems fine.
> Can anyone help us on this....or guide me if I need to contact dell for any possible manufacturing defect.



Got a fix for it.
1) Create a desktop shortcut for "PlayMaxPayne3"
2) Right click on it and click on properties
3) Under "Shortcut" tab in "target" add this "-dx11 -adapter 1" {without quotes}
4) Enjoy the game to the core with high settings with 2048 graphics!! 

15r se users anybody who have installed and started playing "Metro 2033"?



raj_55555 said:


> @ratul
> Yeah! I know. The score in my case also was similar to yours at 9830 (because of i5) before the driver update.
> I am using the latest drivers for AMD 7730M given at dell's site. I don't see any performance difference strangely.
> One thing I forgot to mention, anybody wishing to play Batman Arkham city has to install these drivers, otherwise it will crash. I have tested it.



New driver has enhanced performance of alan wake and max payne 3. Max payne 3 with settings "High" and some of them with "very high" am getting 35 fps


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 22, 2012)

@SDP
Kudos to you man! It worked. Unfortunately it worked already finished playing it 
Can you please do a 3dmark06 test and see the results?


----------



## SDP (Jul 22, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @SDP
> Kudos to you man! It worked. Unfortunately it worked already finished playing it
> Can you please do a 3dmark06 test and see the results?



AMD Radeon HD 7750M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor,Dell Inc. 05TJ3M score: 8224 3DMarks    3dmark06
AMD Radeon HD 7750M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor,Dell Inc. 05TJ3M score: P7182 3DMarks       3dmark vantage


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting man! So it's confirmed, the new drivers do affect the 3d mark06 tests. It could be because its 3dmark 06, and doesn't test some new features. Just a blind guess though.


----------



## SDP (Jul 22, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Thanks for posting man! So it's confirmed, the new drivers do affect the 3d mark06 tests. It could be because its 3dmark 06, and doesn't test some new features. Just a blind guess though.



You are welcome mate! Yeah you are right. And btw my system rating ie windows experience index for Graphics performance with aero is 5.5. I think its 6.6 for others. Can u please confirm yours?


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 22, 2012)

SDP said:


> Got a fix for it.
> 1) Create a desktop shortcut for "PlayMaxPayne3"
> 2) Right click on it and click on properties
> 3) Under "Shortcut" tab in "target" add this "-dx11 -adapter 1" {without quotes}
> 4) Enjoy the game to the core with high settings with 2048 graphics!!


Sorry, I'm not getting it. Where exactly in the target do I put that quoted text?


----------



## SDP (Jul 22, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Sorry, I'm not getting it. Where exactly in the target do I put that quoted text?



At the end. Its like this for me {"D:\Installed Games\Max Payne 3\PlayMaxPayne3.exe" -dx11 -adapter 1}


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 22, 2012)

SDP said:


> You are welcome mate! Yeah you are right. And btw my system rating ie windows experience index for Graphics performance with aero is 5.5. I think its 6.6 for others. Can u please confirm yours?


It shows as 5.1 ..

By the way, we are having to force the game to run in dx11 mode to use the graphics card. That definitely means the auto switching is not working properly in these laptops, dell needs to look into this.


----------



## SDP (Jul 22, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> It shows as 5.1 ..
> 
> By the way, we are having to force the game to run in dx11 mode to use the graphics card. That definitely means the auto switching is not working properly in these laptops, dell needs to look into this.



Not an issue at all. The way I told to switch it, the same can be done for all the settings of mp3. For example the texture, AA everything can be changed at the Target. That doesn't mean those things are also forced.


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 22, 2012)

SDP said:


> At the end. Its like this for me {"D:\Installed Games\Max Payne 3\PlayMaxPayne3.exe" -dx11 -adapter 1}



Had you purchased the game?
Because I didnt, and now after running PlayMaxPayne3.exe it downloaded some updates and now its asking for a activation code which I dont have.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 22, 2012)

^Ha..ha using pirated copy!!


----------



## SDP (Jul 22, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Had you purchased the game?
> Because I didnt, and now after running PlayMaxPayne3.exe it downloaded some updates and now its asking for a activation code which I dont have.



Brother, you have to remember this forum forbids piracy. In your case you should have had your firewall against mp3. Because once you connect to internet, in the sense, you update it you cant play I guess. Am afraid you have to re install


----------



## aryan.838 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*

Hey guys I got my laptop a few days back and installed a few games on it.
first was COD Black ops...first few daysof playing it on max settings it was all.fine.on.high performance then all.of a.sudden it crashed one day giving a BSOD error 116...so i played rest of it on internal graphics...i reinstalled the os and drivers...and this time i installed crysis 2...i ran fine and as soon as the plying part started it crashed again.
I think something is wrong with the graphics card...i will try updating drivers once...guys what should i do in this  condition??


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*



aryan.838 said:


> Hey guys I got my laptop a few days back and installed a few games on it.
> first was COD Black ops...first few daysof playing it on max settings it was all.fine.on.high performance then all.of a.sudden it crashed one day giving a BSOD error 116...so i played rest of it on internal graphics...i reinstalled the os and drivers...and this time i installed crysis 2...i ran fine and as soon as the plying part started it crashed again.
> I think something is wrong with the graphics card...i will try updating drivers once...guys what should i do in this  condition??


Call the dell guys already! You are the one who's paying for it man!


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*



raj_55555 said:


> Call the dell guys already! You are the one who's paying for it man!



Does that mean he has to pay for Graphic card if something is wrong in it?? Actually I dont know what is covered in Warranty and what kind of ASS we get from dell after purchase.

Hey guys.. Did anyone see the review of Dell Inspiron SE on Notebookcheck?? nice review there.. I Hope it helps new buyers.


----------



## SDP (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*



vipulgreattt said:


> Does that mean he has to pay for Graphic card if something is wrong in it?? Actually I dont know what is covered in Warranty and what kind of ASS we get from dell after purchase.
> 
> Hey guys.. Did anyone see the review of Dell Inspiron SE on Notebookcheck?? nice review there.. I Hope it helps new buyers.



If his graphic card is proven to be faulty the motherboard will be replaced by the dell representative itself who will come to the given address within two to three working days of filing complaint report. The warranty covers it and no need to pay a single rupee!


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*



vipulgreattt said:


> Does that mean he has to pay for Graphic card if something is wrong in it?? Actually I dont know what is covered in Warranty and what kind of ASS we get from dell after purchase.
> 
> Hey guys.. Did anyone see the review of Dell Inspiron SE on Notebookcheck?? nice review there.. I Hope it helps new buyers.


No he doesn't need to pay anything.

Thanks for the review link, apparently my guess was right. 
I'll quote the notebookcheck.net
"The supposedly automatic switching between integrated graphics and AMD Radeon does unfortunately not work consistently".


----------



## ratul (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*



raj_55555 said:


> No he doesn't need to pay anything.
> 
> Thanks for the review link, apparently my guess was right.
> I'll quote the notebookcheck.net
> "The supposedly automatic switching between integrated graphics and AMD Radeon does unfortunately not work consistently".



well, yes as i said earlier, it's not a problem from dell, AMD's Enduro is not as mature as Nvidia's Optimus, so probably next few driver updates will make it better...


----------



## SDP (Jul 23, 2012)

Guys I read this earlier in this forum, that someone got the fps for battlefield 3 as 43 under the settings High. But what I got and according to 15r se benchmark, that fps is achieved only with Low settings.  Can somebody please confirm what you are getting?


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*



ratul said:


> well, yes as i said earlier, it's not a problem from dell, AMD's Enduro is not as mature as Nvidia's Optimus, so probably next few driver updates will make it better...


yeah! I wasn't contradicting you. Exhibit B was in your favor only


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*



raj_55555 said:


> No he doesn't need to pay anything.
> 
> Thanks for the review link, apparently my guess was right.
> I'll quote the notebookcheck.net
> "The supposedly automatic switching between integrated graphics and AMD Radeon does unfortunately not work consistently".



i was told by the representative that if we add the game to the switchable graphics menu and change it to high performance, the particular app will with using graphic card. guys try it over. not yet tried.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*



chinmaya said:


> i was told by the representative that if we add the game to the switchable graphics menu and change it to high performance, the particular app will with using graphic card. guys try it over. not yet tried.


Nopes! That doesn't work all the time. That is what the problem is, it should use the graphics card when set as high performance. 

The graphics card kicks in only when the game runs at high settings, and the game blocks the high settings as it doesn't detect the graphics card . That's why starting the game using dx11 fixed the issue.


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*



raj_55555 said:


> Nopes! That doesn't work all the time. That is what the problem is, it should use the graphics card when set as high performance.
> 
> The graphics card kicks in only when the game runs at high settings, and the game blocks the high settings as it doesn't detect the graphics card . That's why starting the game using dx11 fixed the issue.



how do i use dx 11? by adding -dx11 or something?


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 23, 2012)

Just use the ***** again...It should work...



sam142000 said:


> Had you purchased the game?
> Because I didnt, and now after running PlayMaxPayne3.exe it downloaded some updates and now its asking for a activation code which I dont have.



This is what I am talking about...


----------



## imd (Jul 24, 2012)

Got a new inspiron 15R SE,8 GB RAM,i7 3612.........
but performance wise am not satisfied....hate systems when they hang...
thats why was lured by i7....on opening new applications busy cursor almost 
always shown....& even though am connected to net,the toolbar network
symbol shows otherwise....so hold ur guns & help out:


----------



## ratul (Jul 24, 2012)

imd said:


> Got a new inspiron 15R SE,8 GB RAM,i7 3612.........
> but performance wise am not satisfied....hate systems when they hang...
> thats why was lured by i7....on opening new applications busy cursor almost
> always shown....& even though am connected to net,the toolbar network
> symbol shows otherwise....so hold ur guns & help out:



there's no mistake from i7's side.. 
Make sure that your system is free of viruses.
which antivirus you using, as i am using Kaspersky Internet Security, and everytime i click an exe file, it also shows busy cursor, but i know that it's kaspersky scanning the exe for the first time.. 
Also i7 is mostly bottlenecked by the 5400 or 7200 rpm drives, which gives slower performance, if you want full performance benefits from i7, better get a SSD from market, and install it.. 
And for the network problem, what are you using? Wired net or wifi..
Me too sometimes gets a not-connected symbol when i am connected to the net (i am using wifi), i just restart pc and the symbol turns to connected.. It's just a windows bug..


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> there's no mistake from i7's side..
> Make sure that your system is free of viruses.
> which antivirus you using, as i am using Kaspersky Internet Security, and everytime i click an exe file, it also shows busy cursor, but i know that it's kaspersky scanning the exe for the first time..
> Also i7 is mostly bottlenecked by the 5400 or 7200 rpm drives, which gives slower performance, if you want full performance benefits from i7, better get a SSD from market, and install it..
> ...



I too was facing this WiFi problem, and just reinstalled the WiFi drivers from Dell site. Now the problem is gone


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 24, 2012)

I think most of the problems are being caused on the systems owned by normal pc users who have little knowledge of how to set up their system. Yeah you are gamers but still there are a lot of stuff that work under the hood of a laptop. 
I installed a clean copy of windows the day i got my lappy and then although it took me around 5 hours to get the laptop exactly in the condition i want. All the programs and driver properly installed and everything is working great. Didn't even had a single crash/ BSOD. I'm playing Batman Arkham City and Crysis 2 most of the times.

I'll try to post a list of all the programs i use just to let everyone know that even after installing all this stuff my pc never hangs and it is working faster than in what condition it came(hate that bloatware loaded windows).

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/5550/51982313.jpg
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/9814/88181090.jpg
*img585.imageshack.us/img585/3494/71684818.jpg
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/5765/51867035.jpg
*img32.imageshack.us/img32/4211/30152558.jpg

There. That should give you an idea which dell drivers you should install after a clean install


----------



## ratul (Jul 24, 2012)

well, today i got my copy of GTA IV, and benchmarked it, stayed @ 30+ fps most of the time..
*i.imgur.com/u3vm2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Goz1F.jpg
*i.imgur.com/s4QkG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xWUzt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ik8Fx.jpg

Temps after about 1 hour of play in an non-ac room:
*i.imgur.com/XK2yN.jpg

wondering why it detects graphics as Intel HD 4000??


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 24, 2012)

any  body found the 4Gb ram for 15R Se. i am still searching for it, if anyone found found it pls tell me or post a link.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, today i got my copy of GTA IV, and benchmarked it, stayed @ 30+ fps most of the time..


Pretty awesome!!!!
I just benchmarked this game on ultra settings I got 52 fps avg. on 1600*900p
but temps were on the higher side around 89C
*BTW Anybody play this game Multiplayer*
My Live id is *Coolpratyush97*


----------



## ratul (Jul 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Pretty awesome!!!!
> I just benchmarked this game on ultra settings I got 52 fps avg. on 1600*900p
> but temps were on the higher side around 89C
> *BTW Anybody play this game Multiplayer*
> My Live id is *Coolpratyush97*



wow, that's awesome... 
saw your post, and your's too detect intel 4000 on video adapter, think that nvidia's and amd's work as a backdoor only.. 
did'nt try online till now.. 
btw, u using 4x anisotropic, me using 16x..,  i think i need to lower it down a bit for some gain in fps..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> wow, that's awesome...
> saw your post, and your's too detect intel 4000 on video adapter, think that nvidia's and amd's work as a backdoor only..
> did'nt try online till now..
> btw, u using 4x anisotropic, me using 16x..,  i think i need to lower it down a bit for some gain in fps..


While playing I Reduce all Settings to mid-high from ultra..And try multiplayer........


----------



## ratul (Jul 24, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> While playing I Reduce all Settings to mid-high from ultra..And try multiplayer........



thnxx, i'll try the same, and will try multiplayer tommorrow..


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 25, 2012)

gotta dig up my GTA discs too.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^lol


----------



## swordfish (Jul 25, 2012)

guys,

windows exp index gives me only 5.2 for graphics and its using intel onboard graphics instead of AMD.. how to use AMD for test?


----------



## Anurup (Jul 25, 2012)

Is the New Inspiron 15R Special Edition better than the Dell XPS 15z???


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 26, 2012)

swordfish said:


> guys,
> 
> windows exp index gives me only 5.2 for graphics and its using intel onboard graphics instead of AMD.. how to use AMD for test?



Try upgrading the GPU driver from the AMD site.


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Pretty awesome!!!!
> I just benchmarked this game on ultra settings I got 52 fps avg. on 1600*900p
> but temps were on the higher side around 89C
> *BTW Anybody play this game Multiplayer*
> My Live id is *Coolpratyush97*



I installed this game today only. How do I play it online and how do I add you??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 26, 2012)

Install 1.7 patch and start the game....while the is loading hit home button then login w/ur live id-hotmail email address needs to be activated and should be linked w/ games for windows live
If there would be any update avail. Atm and restart the game and login w/ur id ...while in game hit up arrow and select multiplayer.......search youtube for more


----------



## arun_pms (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can u please tell me ..what is the avg GPU and CPU Temp when you play games on i7 for 2-3 hrs on lowest settings....it is the deal closer for me...

Thanks a lot in Advance


----------



## josin (Jul 26, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> any  body found the 4Gb ram for 15R Se. i am still searching for it, if anyone found found it pls tell me or post a link.



IMC International Marketing Co.

Contact Details:
Address : 
39/4755 A,IMC Tower,Madhavan Nair Road,Ravipuram Junction,Ernakulam,, 
City: Ernakulam    Postal Code: 682 016
District: Ernakulam   Country: India 

Phone: 0484 2372656
IMC International Marketing Company
(mention the 11-11-11 CAS Latency)


----------



## aryan.838 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Blue Screen on my new Dell Inspiron 15R SE*



raj_55555 said:


> No he doesn't need to pay anything.
> 
> Thanks for the review link, apparently my guess was right.
> I'll quote the notebookcheck.net
> "The supposedly automatic switching between integrated graphics and AMD Radeon does unfortunately not work consistently".



hey thanx for telling me this...i called dell technical support...that guy connected to my pc over the internet and used re installed drivers and stuff that i already tried...still the prob was not solved so he said that he will have to contact some senior tech support team....and then he would call me again. Lets see what happens.


----------



## astro (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if we can replace the HDD with an SSD ?


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 27, 2012)

astro said:


> Does anyone know if we can replace the HDD with an SSD ?



Yes, you can!!


----------



## Anurup (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey can any1 tell me how the Inspiron 15R special edition compares with the earlier XPS 15(2nd gen processor)...is the new Inspiron better than the earlier XPS...with almost similer config...i7, 8gb ram, 1tb hdd and 2gb graphics card.
will really appreciate if an XPS 15 and an inpiron 15r se user comments....


----------



## Theodre (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys now i know why you all guys were going for the 15R SE!!! Yesterday i travelled 18 hours through train to my dads friends house  in order to make sure that my purchase of the dell inspiron 14R SE Through online (55k one) was perfect in all ways. Reaching there i talked to the customer executive in order to make the booking through the EMI scheme using the ICICI bank credit card! (which is suppose to be working and is supported according to the dells website ) But when i was about to make the order, they said only CITI bank credit card supports the 14R SE EMI sceme!!! (That sh*t heads say ICICI is supported if its 15R). The other thing is that the backlit option is not available as optional in 14R SE (which is also stated in the website).... And as i prefer the EMI scheme now, i can't buy the 14R SE...... When further asked these stupids says the backlit option is available in US not in INDIA!!!!! Can i ask then why the f**k are they saying its available in the INDIAN site!!!!!! They should have removed the backlit option!!!!!!!! am totally pissed!!!! Am not sure that i will find this kind off config in near future!!! The 14R SE is here to say but the price will be increased by 3 aug or later (which is rumoured) Am tired of the travel and sad about the result!!!!! Hoping to find a good config around 60k! AND ALSO FROM A COMPANY THAT DON'T PROVIDE FAKE INFORMATION

PS: SORRY FOR ANY FOUL LANGUAGE, AND AM PISSED


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 28, 2012)

haha ^^ u got trolled


----------



## Theodre (Jul 28, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> haha ^^ u got trolled




Yes i am


----------



## ratul (Jul 28, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Yes i am



haha, if i were you, i wud have probably gone mad by now.. 
well, seen that your case is quite strange, if you can, go for 15r se, can't comment for 14r se, but i own the 15r, and believe me it's awesome, the backlit is a boon for me..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 28, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Yes i am


BTW also have a look at Samsung series 5 550p .see my signature!!


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

@NikiNfOuR why dont you show him that it is available in dell india site with backlit keyboard option.


----------



## madmax012 (Jul 29, 2012)

has anyone here got the 1080p inspiron 15R SE? if yes then please give feedback on the performance of radeon 7730 in gaming on 1080p screen.. or any info on whether it can handle current games in full HD?(high/medium)

I am confused whether to buy 1080p 15R SE or the 14R SE with nvidia gt 640m...price difference between them of about 1500 rs according to dell site..

link for 15R SE FHD
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

link for 14R SE 
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## Theodre (Jul 29, 2012)

rider said:


> @NikiNfOuR why dont you show him that it is available in dell india site with backlit keyboard option.



I told everything.... Showed him, told him! The reason he is telling is it is not directly from dell  And it is through a third party  So now i know they are not providing any correct info! Am still shocked about them going for a 3rd party through their on official website (only for 14R SE)
Rascals!! I just ordered a samsung laptop Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN 



pratyush997 said:


> BTW also have a look at Samsung series 5 550p .see my signature!!




I already ordered the i5 version Thanks for the advise Anyways


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> I told everything.... Showed him, told him! The reason he is telling is it is not directly from dell  And it is through a third party  So now i know they are not providing any correct info! Am still shocked about them going for a 3rd party through their on official website (only for 14R SE)
> Rascals!! I just ordered a samsung laptop Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN
> 
> 
> ...



I know man, dell really sux in this, congrats for this samsung model! It's hight recommended model by me. How much you are paying for this?


----------



## swordfish (Jul 29, 2012)

guys with the backlit keyboard for 15SE, could you please share the part number??


----------



## Theodre (Jul 29, 2012)

rider said:


> I know man, dell really sux in this, congrats for this samsung model! It's hight recommended model by me. How much you are paying for this?




Am buying through the online Samsung e-store It say 52990/- And am gonna pay the same! The price is inclusive of all taxes And unlike the dell idi0ts, Samsung is not telling one thing and requesting another!! No accessories with this which i don't need anyways


----------



## astro (Jul 29, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Yes, you can!!



I meant after purchase...I was reading in some forum that you need to get some settings done while placing the order...


----------



## xOvErClOcKeRx (Jul 29, 2012)

madmax012 said:


> has anyone here got the 1080p inspiron 15R SE? if yes then please give feedback on the performance of radeon 7730 in gaming on 1080p screen.. or any info on whether it can handle current games in full HD?(high/medium)
> 
> I am confused whether to buy 1080p 15R SE or the 14R SE with nvidia gt 640m...price difference between them of about 1500 rs according to dell site..
> 
> ...



Here's a review of the 1080p model: Review Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews


----------



## rider (Jul 29, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Am buying through the online Samsung e-store It say 52990/- And am gonna pay the same! The price is inclusive of all taxes And unlike the dell idi0ts, Samsung is not telling one thing and requesting another!! No accessories with this which i don't need anyways



bro, buy it from flipkart its 1500 bucks cheaper but 1 year warranty.


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 29, 2012)

Guys, I made an un-boxing video for a few friends of mine in UK as there wasn't any in English. Thought of uploading it on Youtube today, here's the link. Remember I had only one take, so please neglect any mistakes. 

Anyways, completed MP3, arkham city and alan wake as of now. A lot of them are in the queue; Crysis 2, deus ex, AC2, MW3 etc .


----------



## dx1 (Jul 29, 2012)

has anybody buyed a laptop through E sites like Flipkart?
same goes for Dell home delivery...

I wanted to know about the packaging, how it is , is it just the bubble wrap over laptop's original cartoon or some extra wooden packaging etc are also there.

Any pics for the poor guy.....


----------



## madmax012 (Jul 29, 2012)

@xOvErClOcKeRx  -  thanks for the link.

it looks like the 1080p version of 15R SE wont be able to handle even some of the current games in native resolution with high settings...
Reading through this thread i think 15R SE (768p version) or 14R SE would be an ideal choice for gaming in native resolution.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 30, 2012)

dx1 said:


> has anybody buyed a laptop through E sites like Flipkart?
> same goes for Dell home delivery...
> 
> I wanted to know about the packaging, how it is , is it just the bubble wrap over laptop's original cartoon or some extra wooden packaging etc are also there.
> ...



Many guys have done so and the packaging is quite good. Check my review for sample.


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 30, 2012)

is any one's 15R Se lagging? mine is lagging for 4-5 sec when i am continuously watching videos parallely browsing. Andmy laptop recently shutdown after showing a blue screen with some error any solutions for these problems?

can i use this ram instead of the one mentioned in previous threads?
*www.flipkart.com/g-skill-sq-ddr3-4-gb-laptop-ram-f3-12800cl9s-4gbsq/p/itmd55uhsgjgdehh?pid=RAMD55UH9GAZRN4S&ref=0596eb3c-3335-4862-85e0-570e6960f8bf


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 30, 2012)

maybe there would be some latency prob w/ that


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 30, 2012)

Formatting my laptop now!!


----------



## swordfish (Jul 30, 2012)

guys with the backlit keyboard for 15SE, could you please share the part number??

I want to buy


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 31, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Pretty awesome!!!!
> I just benchmarked this game on ultra settings I got 52 fps avg. on 1600*900p
> but temps were on the higher side around 89C
> *BTW Anybody play this game Multiplayer*
> My Live id is *Coolpratyush97*



I've sent you a frnd request in GTA4. Accept it if you want to!!


----------



## ratul (Jul 31, 2012)

xOvErClOcKeRx said:


> Here's a review of the 1080p model: Review Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews



can anybody tell me how in 1080p model, Index Score is 5.9, mine is just 5.6, which is of Windows Desktop Performance, but in 1080p model, it shows 6.6 for Desktop as well as Gaming performance.. 
Can everybody else share their scores..



raj_55555 said:


> Guys, I made an un-boxing video for a few friends of mine in UK as there wasn't any in English. Thought of uploading it on Youtube today, here's the link. Remember I had only one take, so please neglect any mistakes.
> 
> Anyways, completed MP3, arkham city and alan wake as of now. A lot of them are in the queue; Crysis 2, deus ex, AC2, MW3 etc .



nice video dude.. 

I also completed Crysis 2, Assassin 1 & 2, NFS Run, Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition. 
Playing Arkham City (more than half done), GTA IV, Burnout, GRID, Assassin Brotherhood and Revelations, POP Forgotten Sands...
Soon to come: Skyrim, Bully, Most Wanted 2012, PES 2013, BF3, MW3 and much more.. 

And the best thing, silky smooth gameplay on all games @ high settings,  and i must say that Arkham City is the best game of all the games i played this year..  Max Temp was just 77c after 4hrs of Arkham City.. 



chinmaya said:


> is any one's 15R Se lagging? mine is lagging for 4-5 sec when i am continuously watching videos parallely browsing. Andmy laptop recently shutdown after showing a blue screen with some error any solutions for these problems?



Mine does'nt lag at all, except for GTA IV.. 
Check your windows for virus, and regularly defrag the HDD..
And BSOD's can occur in any system, it's of no use unless you post a screenshot or something that why it occured..
I also faced one BSOD 3 days ago, but because i manually tried to end the SYSTEM process from process explorer.. 


swordfish said:


> guys with the backlit keyboard for 15SE, could you please share the part number??
> 
> I want to buy



Well, my Order Status States it as: 
1    *583-15550*     Dell(TM) Backlight Chiclet Keyboard with Multi-touch Touchpad (India)


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks . Although I did call the "DVD-drive" as the "DVD port"; It's funny that no body *****ed about it .
Anyways, i don't have the budget or the time these days to buy so many games. But I did order skyrim and witcher 2. I must say I loved witcher 2 more than skyrim.

I too loved arkham city, but I will place it second to Max payne 3. It was money well spent.


----------



## ratul (Jul 31, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Thanks . Although I did call the "DVD-drive" as the "DVD port"; It's funny that no body *****ed about it .
> Anyways, i don't have the budget or the time these days to buy so many games. But I did order skyrim and witcher 2. I must say I loved witcher 2 more than skyrim.
> 
> I too loved arkham city, but I will place it second to Max payne 3. It was money well spent.



wow, so MP3 is so good.. But i won't be getting it till next year..


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys, has anyone formatted their laptop yet??


----------



## ratul (Jul 31, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Guys, has anyone formatted their laptop yet??



i formatted on the day i got my hands on it..


----------



## sam142000 (Jul 31, 2012)

Were you able to easily install the Bluetooth drivers?? 
I had a tough time installing it.


----------



## ratul (Jul 31, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Were you able to easily install the Bluetooth drivers??
> I had a tough time installing it.



ahh yes, those old harsh memories.. 
yes, even i was having the same problem with bluetooth drivers, drivers with cd as well as online drivers would'nt work, so i called dell cc, and then he was sharing my screen, by which he installed some drivers (was from Download.com Bluetooth drivers ), and after 2.5 hrs on call and screen, he was able to resolve the driver problem, and now till then, it's working fine..

You can try these drivers too, i installed win7ultimate and he said that it's the problem with win7ultimate, which i thought was too lame of him..


----------



## golu95 (Jul 31, 2012)

hi
is ther any dell employee in this forum....wanted to buy a laptop with discount....u can also keep ur comission...plz reply ASAP


----------



## josin (Jul 31, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Were you able to easily install the Bluetooth drivers??
> I had a tough time installing it.



try this *downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20129


----------



## swordfish (Jul 31, 2012)

ratul said:


> can anybody tell me how in 1080p model, Index Score is 5.9, mine is just 5.6, which is of Windows Desktop Performance, but in 1080p model, it shows 6.6 for Desktop as well as Gaming performance..
> Can everybody else share their scores..
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks but that does not look like valid part number..


----------



## ratul (Jul 31, 2012)

swordfish said:


> Thanks but that does not look like valid part number..



well, i don't know then, that what my part details shows:

*i.imgur.com/MCYf1.jpg


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 1, 2012)

ratul said:


> ahh yes, those old harsh memories..
> yes, even i was having the same problem with bluetooth drivers, drivers with cd as well as online drivers would'nt work, so i called dell cc, and then he was sharing my screen, by which he installed some drivers (was from Download.com Bluetooth drivers ), and after 2.5 hrs on call and screen, he was able to resolve the driver problem, and now till then, it's working fine..
> 
> You can try these drivers too, i installed win7ultimate and he said that it's the problem with win7ultimate, which i thought was too lame of him..



I found out another way from within the drivers CD given along with the laptop.
Here it is: (Use this after extracting all the drivers from the CD and only in case if a normal setup doesnt work)

1. In HW8J4 folder Run 'Intel Bluetooth'

2. In X0WV1/Win64 folder Run Inst

Both the above folders are in C:/Dell/Drivers
BTW just realized the software in your link is already there in the Driver CD.  


josin said:


> try this *downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20129



The software in your link is already there in the drivers CD. But the link you have provided is not the correct version for our PC.


----------



## ratul (Aug 1, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> I found out another way from within the drivers CD given along with the laptop.
> Here it is: (Use this after extracting all the drivers from the CD and only in case if a normal setup doesnt work)
> 
> 1. In HW8J4 folder Run 'Intel Bluetooth'
> ...



well i already did the steps you mentioned that time, and oddly enough it did'nt worked out for me, even tried installing drivers in correct order (from some stupid dell guide), and it was of no use, but did'nt knew that this driver from download.com was in our cd/dvd. 
anyways, it's working fine now and we should be happy about that..


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 1, 2012)

ratul said:


> well i already did the steps you mentioned that time, and oddly enough it did'nt worked out for me, even tried installing drivers in correct order (from some stupid dell guide), and it was of no use, but did'nt knew that this driver from download.com was in our cd/dvd.
> anyways, it's working fine now and we should be happy about that..



Ohhh!! Maybe the sequence in which u installed the drivers could be different thats why this method didnt work out for you.
Anyways, bluetooth is finally working. Thank God!!


----------



## ratul (Aug 2, 2012)

ratul said:


> can anybody tell me how in 1080p model, Index Score is 5.9, mine is just 5.6, which is of Windows Desktop Performance, but in 1080p model, it shows 6.6 for Desktop as well as Gaming performance..
> Can everybody else share their scores..



guyz, all 15rse owners, please post your WEI scores, especially for aero performance.. 
i think that it's using HD4000 for aero performance and 7730m for gaming performance, while on notebookcheck.net, their aero performance is too 6.6, so how to make aero one use the 7730m instead of HD4000???
here's mine:
*i.imgur.com/RcOt8.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2012)

^No WEI please, it just not qualifies as a "valid" benchmark.


----------



## ratul (Aug 2, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^No WEI please, it just not qualifies as a "valid" benchmark.



yes i know that, i just wanna know is it just my laptop, whose using intel gpu while measuring aero performance or anybody else's also having same score??


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone tried using this 'AMD Catalyst Application Profiles'??
Its here ATI Radeon? Video Card Drivers at the bottom of the page.


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 2, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes i know that, i just wanna know is it just my laptop, whose using intel gpu while measuring aero performance or anybody else's also having same score??


nah! it's the same for me. In fact it's quite less. I don't have the lappy right now, but I remember it being 5.X. however a friend of mine got 6.6 too.  So not quite sure what's going on here!! :-/


----------



## RON28 (Aug 2, 2012)

guys please don't rely on WEI, its a **** benchmark...it will confuse many of you....just use 3Dmark11 to compare and know the performance of your laptop. and only while gaming, your IQ level will tell whether its running on IGP or discrete card. WEI is not accurate according to me.


----------



## rider (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea, make a standard benchmark to compare laptops with each other. 
3DMark'11 is the best to compare laptops performance.


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 2, 2012)

FPS in MW3 with ultra settings!!
Frames: 18322 - Time: 465944ms - Avg: 39.322 - Min: 4 - Max: 51


----------



## ratul (Aug 2, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> FPS in MW3 with ultra settings!!
> Frames: 18322 - Time: 465944ms - Avg: 39.322 - Min: 4 - Max: 51



Min 4??? 

but avg ~40fps in ultra, that's good..


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 2, 2012)

FPS in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim with medium settings
Frames: 93045 - Time: 2423803ms - Avg: 38.388 - Min: 10 - Max: 64


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 3, 2012)

today i tried to play max payne 3 but observed that my laptop was using on board instead of dedicated graphic card. here is a image please help.

*i49.tinypic.com/vdnq8.jpg


----------



## akshay7 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Problem with AMD radeon HD 7730 of Inspiron 15R SE (7520)*



josin said:


> apply this update and see its resolved or not...Drivers and Downloads | Dell [India]



Hey guys i updated graphics drivers from dell website... but it still keeps crashing. Dell customer care representative always say that there might be some problem in that copy of game....

any tips please???

Thank u...


----------



## antisocialbratt (Aug 3, 2012)

Bought a razer naga molten edition. Perfect companion for this lappy


----------



## rider (Aug 3, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Bought a razer naga molten edition. Perfect companion for this lappy



awesome!


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 3, 2012)

Guys my friend has an inspiron laptop with a Radeon 5000 series graphic card and he gets around 250fps in Call of Duty 4 on the lowest settings.
But I only manage to get ~100fps even on the lowest settings. Can anybody help me on that?


----------



## ratul (Aug 4, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Bought a razer naga molten edition. Perfect companion for this lappy



woah dude, awesome, you seem to be super rich, that thing is ~5.1k on *Flipkart*.. 
i wud never have the nerve to buy that.. 



sam142000 said:


> Guys my friend has an inspiron laptop with a Radeon 5000 series graphic card and he gets around 250fps in Call of Duty 4 on the lowest settings.
> But I only manage to get ~100fps even on the lowest settings. Can anybody help me on that?



well, don't have COD4, but that's completely useless, anything above 30fps is gr8 to play, and above 60fps, our led's won't feel any difference.. (due to refresh rate )..
100, 250fps are just numbers here dude, chill..


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 4, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, don't have COD4, but that's completely useless, anything above 30fps is gr8 to play, and above 60fps, our led's won't feel any difference.. (due to refresh rate )..
> 100, 250fps are just numbers here dude, chill..



I know they are just numbers, but because of these numbers I'm starting to think that there may be some problem with our Graphic card since he is getting a better fps!!
Also the same friend of mine thinks that if I get better fps in online play, then the bullets I shoot in COD4 will travel faster to the opponent player. Is that in anyway true??


----------



## techspark (Aug 4, 2012)

Guys i m looking to buy this laptop in the coming week. I would really appreciate if i can get feedback from you guys who hv already bought it and using it. Heres what i would like to know on : 

The model i m looking for is inspiron 15r se with Full HD  display core i5, 6gb ram for abt 57k with vat on dell online site. 

1. How is the full HD display and the build quality ??? 
2. How much battery can i expect ? i will have wifi on all the time and will b using it for surfing, programming and designing. Can i expect 4 hours ??
3. Is it ok if i hv it on for 8-9 hours at a stretch daily, i need to do this as my needs are high.
4. Is there any better alternative under 55k with full hd screen ?
5. Any store or any place in mumbai where i can get it cheaper than the online price ??? 

Please let me know guys, thanks a lot!!! I have almost made up mind on this - this will b my first laptop and will serve as a replacement for my 3 yr old desktop


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dude, plz recheck the model you are referring to is costing 55k+tax.

1.Build quality is good except for the DVD drive. Its a bit loose, and feels fragile.
2. You can expect a maximum backup of 4hrs under optimal conditions.
3 Yes you can have it on for 8-9 hrs. But if its being used during the whole time, I suggest you use a cooling pad.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

If possible also have a look Samsung Np550!--i5/6gb ram/900p Anti reflective matte display/gt650m/jbl 2.1/5 hours easily!! when charged 90%


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 4, 2012)

techspark said:


> Guys i m looking to buy this laptop in the coming week. I would really appreciate if i can get feedback from you guys who hv already bought it and using it. Heres what i would like to know on :
> 
> The model i m looking for is inspiron 15r se with Full HD  display core i5, 6gb ram for abt 57k with vat on dell online site.
> 
> ...


If possible also have a look Samsung Np550!--i5/6gb ram/900p Anti reflective matte display/gt650m/jbl 2.1/5 hours easily!! when charged 90% @50k


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

techspark said:


> Guys i m looking to buy this laptop in the coming week. I would really appreciate if i can get feedback from you guys who hv already bought it and using it. Heres what i would like to know on :
> 
> The model i m looking for is inspiron 15r se with Full HD  display core i5, 6gb ram for abt 57k with vat on dell online site.
> 
> ...



1) Full HD 1080p display is incredibly awesome and much better if you compare with normal and the build quality is fine but laptop weighs little bit heavy.
2)Yes you can get 4 hours of battery as processors are of just 35W.
3)Yes, you can use over 10 hours even the laptop 24x7 for days without turning off.
4)No, there is no alternative in full HD laptop under 60k. It's the cheapest option.
5)Better to buy from online with govt employee discount of 5% also check prices and specs of main computer market of your town.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Aug 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> woah dude, awesome, you seem to be super rich, that thing is ~5.1k on *Flipkart*..
> i wud never have the nerve to buy that..
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Nothing like that mate. I'm a student. I was just saving for it. Been waiting to buy this for last few months


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Nothing like that mate. I'm a student. I was just saving for it. Been waiting to buy this for last few months


 Tell me what are the features of this 5k mouse vs 500 bucks standard mouse. 

Hello, guys I updated the first page of Dell Inspiron SE laptop thread. It's back in action with 1080p screen option.


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> I know they are just numbers, but because of these numbers I'm starting to think that there may be some problem with our Graphic card since he is getting a better fps!!
> Also the same friend of mine thinks that if I get better fps in online play, then the bullets I shoot in COD4 will travel faster to the opponent player. Is that in anyway true??



well that's true, as i used to play a lot of racing games online earlier on my desktop (Street Racing Syndicate), as my desktop used to lag every 5-6 min for just a milisecond, and if it's in b/w the race, others would be past me by then.. 
So yes, in online play, the person with better fps will always have the edge.. 



techspark said:


> Guys i m looking to buy this laptop in the coming week. I would really appreciate if i can get feedback from you guys who hv already bought it and using it. Heres what i would like to know on :
> 
> The model i m looking for is inspiron 15r se with Full HD  display core i5, 6gb ram for abt 57k with vat on dell online site.
> 
> ...



1. Build Quality is awesome, but i don't own FHD one, but reviews @ other sites about FHD has been astonishing, people are loving it.. 
2. Yes, i also have almost same usage pattern, and i get 3.5 to 4 hrs, if you turn off wifi, it could exceed 4 hrs..
3. 8-9hrs heavy use???  My usage is then monstorous, as i rarely shut it down, minimum 20 hrs daily i use it, and no cooling pad till now..  In a week, i think my lappy is closed for 10-12 hrs only.. 
4. With FHD, i don't think, but yes if you can compromise FHD and ready to face some heating problems, then you can also look @ Samsung NP550..
5. Can't say about Mumbai..


----------



## antisocialbratt (Aug 5, 2012)

@rider, There are a lot of pro's of this mouse :

1) It has a nice ergonomic design. Fits my hand perfectly. 
2) 12 buttons on the left side is a big boost if you play RPGs or MMOs. Initially it would feel strange but with time it would become your second nature.
3) Big braided fiber cable.
4) Its Razer 
5) Looks awesome in the night.
6) very high DPI thus response time is awesome.


----------



## Adityaak (Aug 5, 2012)

Hello guys I was following this thread from past few week as I was having this laptop in my mind and was the best contender in the list 15r se with FHD screen.So after long research I finally made ma mind on this laptop and gave the order on 31st .estimated delivery time is 14 August, but as usual Dell mailed me that the part in your laptop is very popular and in high demand so estimated time can be extended . my laptop cost me 55.2k with Targus curve 16 bag.Thanks all guys you have been great help for me deciding my .


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> 8-9hrs heavy use???  My usage is then monstorous, as i rarely shut it down, minimum 20 hrs daily i use it, and no cooling pad till now..  In a week, i think my lappy is closed for 10-12 hrs only..


Same her, buddy!!


----------



## techspark (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you guys for all your valuable inputs. 


sam142000 said:


> Dude, plz recheck the model you are referring to is costing 55k+tax.


Yeah its 55k + 5% vat so abt 58k. Can i get it from somewhere else for little cheaper or any coupon or discount that i can use online ????



pratyush997 said:


> If possible also have a look Samsung Np550!--i5/6gb ram/900p Anti reflective matte display/gt650m/jbl 2.1/5 hours easily!! when charged 90%



Yes, i gave a serious though to np550 but for about 5k more i get 1tb hard drive, 2gb extra ram and full HD display + backlit keyboard so i feel its worth going with dell. Only thing i have to sacrifice is on the battery life and gpu but i dont play a lot of games so its okay.



rider said:


> 5)Better to buy from online with govt employee discount of 5% also check prices and specs of main computer market of your town.



I m a student, so it is possible to get any student discount or any other offer/freebies with it. Is this model available with local dealers or is it only online coz they say special edition , not sure what exactly that means.



ratul said:


> 3. 8-9hrs heavy use???  My usage is then monstorous, as i rarely shut it down, minimum 20 hrs daily i use it, and no cooling pad till now..  In a week, i think my lappy is closed for 10-12 hrs only..





rider said:


> Same her, buddy!!



Damm you guys really have monstrous usage Does it affect the battery life if its on for so long and when you have it on for 20 hours a day do u hv it connected to the power outlet all the time ?? 

So is it better to have d power supply connected to the battery and let it charge or is it better to remove the battery and feed the power directly coz u know u will using it for long ????

Thanks again guys!


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

Arrange someone who you know do govt job.
No, laptops works completely fine, these laptops are made to be use as monstrous use not like old generation laptops, nowadays you can use it like desktop. Always calibrate the battery it would remain as good as new. Search on TDF about how to handle laptop battery to get best result.

core-i5 Samsung np550 costs 48-50k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

techspark said:


> Does it affect the battery life if its on for so long and when you have it on for 20 hours a day do u hv it connected to the power outlet all the time ??
> 
> So is it better to have d power supply connected to the battery and let it charge or is it better to remove the battery and feed the power directly coz u know u will using it for long ????



Plug in to charge and use it on battery when charged. Using prolong hours on AC will render battery useless.


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2012)

techspark said:


> Damm you guys really have monstrous usage Does it affect the battery life if its on for so long and when you have it on for 20 hours a day do u hv it connected to the power outlet all the time ??
> 
> So is it better to have d power supply connected to the battery and let it charge or is it better to remove the battery and feed the power directly coz u know u will using it for long ????
> 
> Thanks again guys!





dashing.sujay said:


> Plug in to charge and use it on battery when charged. Using prolong hours on AC will render battery useless.



well, my usage is that i use on battery every two days till battery drops to ~15%, and then plugged when gaming...
And in new batteries, there is no harm to keep it plugged in even after full charge (*SEE THIS DELL BATTERY GUIDE* for more info.), as they don't get overcharged, just you have to take care about the heat buildup in battery area, though my dell does'nt heat up in battery area, so no problem..
dashing.sujay is right, prolonged usage on AC will render battery useless, that's why i use it on battery every two days, to keep the chemical reactions in battery active..


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 5, 2012)

Guys, in my laptop there is current in all the ports except the audio ports even after switching off the laptop. But when I remove the charger cable from the laptop the current goes.
So, I get shock whenever I touch any of these ports. Anybody else facing this problem?
What could be the reason for it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Guys, in my laptop there is current in all the ports except the audio ports even after switching off the laptop. But when I remove the charger cable from the laptop the current goes.
> So, I get shock whenever I touch any of these ports. Anybody else facing this problem?
> What could be the reason for it?



Earthing problem. And don't use local surge protectors ("extensions").


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Earthing problem. And don't use local surge protectors ("extensions").



But I never had this problem in my older laptop. It was a Dell Vostro 1520. And all other devices on the Surge protector I use work fine.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 5, 2012)

@dashing.sujay ^^He told even after removing charger cable!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @dashing.sujay ^^He told even after removing charger cable!!



I guess he meant opposite.



> But when I remove the charger cable from the laptop the current *goes*.


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 5, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @dashing.sujay ^^He told even after removing charger cable!!



No!! I told that after removing charger cable the current goes!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 5, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> But I never had this problem in my older laptop. It was a Dell Vostro 1520. And all other devices on the Surge protector I use work fine.



One of my friend has inspiron also is giving same problem these days. But it appeared after he shifted in his new house. I can't think of any other reason.


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Guys, in my laptop there is current in all the ports except the audio ports even after switching off the laptop. But when I remove the charger cable from the laptop the current goes.
> So, I get shock whenever I touch any of these ports. Anybody else facing this problem?
> What could be the reason for it?



me too.. 
i also get shocks, actually got a very strong one when i touched the vga port, but i think that it's a earthing problem, because in one socket in my house, there's no current flowing in laptop...



potheadninja said:


> Don't worry dude 7730m should be able to handle upcoming games. I also own a 15r se and 2 days ago I overclocked the gpu (core-610mhz, memory-940mhz), now it is performing better than 640m in witcher 2 and the maximum temperature I have observed so far is 67c.



can you tell how you managed to overclock it??
i also tried with Sapphire TRIXX (which does'nt run), and MSI Afterburner (which does'nt go beyond core speeds)..


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

The newer version of Sapphire trixx doesn't work, use older version like 4.0.2


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2012)

rider said:


> The newer version of Sapphire trixx doesn't work, use older version like 4.0.2



thnxx rider, but this one is also behaving like the previous one, the icon is shown in taskbar, but nothing comes up and it's taking 15% CPU in the background..
*i.imgur.com/5dlk0.jpg


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> thnxx rider, but this one is also behaving like the previous one, the icon is shown in taskbar, but nothing comes up and it's taking 15% CPU in the background..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Dude!! How much time does your laptop take to startup?


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> Dude!! How much time does your laptop take to startup?



2-3mins., that too because of kaspersky..


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 6, 2012)

ratul said:


> me too..
> i also get shocks, actually got a very strong one when i touched the vga port, but i think that it's a earthing problem, because in one socket in my house, there's no current flowing in laptop...
> 
> 
> ...



 A guide for overclocking AMD Radeon 7730M

***In this guide i have explained how to overclock core and memory clocks of 7730M for increased performance, this overclocking guide is safe since it doesn't involve messing around with voltage but somehow if you brick your gpu, i cannot be held responsible***

You will need,
*MSI afterburner (other OC tools like riva tuner, EVGA precision, sapphire trixx and asus gpu tweak won't work)
*Furmark 
*Two .dll files namely, atipdl64.dll & atipdlxx.dll, these are needed since AMD has withdrawn support for official overclocking by removing overdrive option in catalyst control center of new drivers (google the names and download)
*At least two demanding games to test stability

Now follow these steps
*Install MSI afterburner and open the application, it will show you the stock speeds (you cannot overclock at this point, this step is just to create a profile folder)
*Now go to MSI afterburner installation folder and open a .cfg file named Afterburner with notepad, scroll down to the bottom and modify as shown below,
[ATIADLHAL]
UnofficialOverclockingEULA	= I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking    limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode	= 1
*Save the file and paste a copy of it in profile folder also
*Now move the two .dll files into the MSI installation folder or move atipdl64.dll to windows>system32 and atipdlxx.dll to windows>SysWOW64
*Open the registry editor and  go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}, find the following, EnableCrossFire, EnableUlps & EnableUlps_NA, change all their values to 0.
*Restart

Overclocking
*Open MSI afterburner and modify the memory clock first, take it slow and increase the frequency by 10-15 Mhz. After each increase run furmark burn-in test at native resolution(1366*768) in full screen for at least 5 minutes. once you see artefacts or if furmark crashes reduce the frequency by 10Mhz.
*Repeat the above step for core clock also.
 *I have read about a guy with hp laptop who couldn't get past 590Mhz with core clock, i was able to go till 645Mhz but the games became highly unstable so i had to again reduce the frequency. My final stable OC values are coreclock=610Mhz and memory=940Mhz.
*Use furmark only as a primary benchmark to test system stability and to monitor gpu load and temperature, your final benchmark should be the games. I used witcher 2 and Battlefield BC2, if games crash after overclocking just reduce the frequency by 10Mhz.
Getting BSOD during overclocking is normal. Make sure that you have not selected ''apply overclocking at system statup'' option in afterburner, if you select it you might get BSOD at statup.
*Save the profile of your most stable oc values and load it every time before you launch a game.

*Use fraps for in game fps monitoring and observe the increase in performance after overclocking.

HAPPY GAMING!!!


----------



## ratul (Aug 6, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> A guide for overclocking AMD Radeon 7730M
> 
> ***In this guide i have explained how to overclock core and memory clocks of 7730M for increased performance, this overclocking guide is safe since it doesn't involve messing around with voltage but somehow if you brick your gpu, i cannot be held responsible***
> 
> ...



vry vry thnxxx bro.. 
I tried overclocking, and i have the stability till 630mhz core and 960mhz memory..
though i did'nt tried games above it, but i ran 3DMark11 test @ 675 core and 1005 memory, and not much boost from previous result, but it was able to complete without instability, and temps were GPU Max 74c @ these settings:

*i.imgur.com/9CPLU.jpg
above these settings, amd driver would crash.. 
As you see, max speed in afterburner is 750, which unfortunately i tried and system got hang.. 


ratul said:


> 6699???
> mine and girish's was close to 10500..
> what drivers are you using???
> 
> ...




My previous result was 1678, now it's 1864...
Link: 3DMarks with AMD Radeon HD 7750M(1x) and Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor
*i.imgur.com/x2JoT.jpg


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 6, 2012)

@ratul
It was very brave of you to try. A difference of 200 in score is pretty high I think. Do you think this entire process was safe?
Also can you please check the fps of a game that you've already tested earlier.


----------



## ratul (Aug 6, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> @ratul
> It was very brave of you to try. A difference of 200 in score is pretty high I think. Do you think this entire process was safe?
> Also can you please check the fps of a game that you've already tested earlier.



well, i say that performance has improved to a sweet point..

I tried crysis 2 and arkham city with the settings as previous, core 675 and memory 1005, and results are quite impressive..
*Crysis 2:*

*i.imgur.com/FCmz1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8rjIP.jpg
Earlier i used to get 20-25fps in ultra settings, now i am getting 20-35fps, mostly above 25fps... So a good improvement..

*Arkham City:*

*i.imgur.com/G6JVl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PCtOp.jpg
Was getting ~20fps again on these settings, now getting 25-35fps, mostly ~25fps in open and above 30 in rooms etc..
*Temps:*

*i.imgur.com/OM5Lu.jpg

Temps have increased a bit i think, as these are of just 20 min gameplay of both crysis 2 and arkham city, when i ran crysis 2 earlier after 3dmark11, temps rose to 83c in 40min. of gameplay of crysis 2..
GPU temps acc to Afterburner was 76c, sorry forgot to take screenshot of it.. 

*Conclusion:* I think these settings are behaving normally, no instability was found in either gameplay or 3dMark test, temps are bit high, but not alarmingly high, just 5-7c higher than normal clock..
And i think it's normal working of these cards, as *Notebookcheck.net* says that these cards are made to work in clock range of 575-675mhz, and they are behaving normally under 675mhz... Overclocking would be i think if we go above 675mhz, coz till 675mhz, it's stock clock speed.. 
And remember, i am using 12.7 beta drivers, so after official drivers are launched, we could hope more improvements in gameplay...


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the effort man. You deserve a cookie


----------



## ratul (Aug 6, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Thanks a lot for the effort man. You deserve a cookie



gimme the cookie....  

btw, we are here only to help each other, i think we should also thank potheadninja, as without him, we would'nt have figured out how to overclock..
I actually had lost all hopes of overclocking this card, as nobody was'nt able to go beyond 590mhz.. But now we have hope.. .


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the benchmarks dude, I never imagined that this card could handle crysis 2 at ultra btw why does your 3dmarks score sheet says 7750m instead of 7730m? And would you say it is performing better than stock 640m?
P.S- even though these cards have
 been designed to clock between 575-675 mhz, I think the current voltage is only suitable for stock and mild overclocking so dont push your card too much.


----------



## ratul (Aug 6, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Thanks for the benchmarks dude, I never imagined that this card could handle crysis 2 at ultra btw why does your 3dmarks score sheet says 7750m instead of 7730m? And would you say it is performing better than stock 640m?
> P.S- even though these cards have
> been designed to clock between 575-675 mhz, I think the current voltage is only suitable for stock and mild overclocking so dont push your card too much.



well, as it's beta driver, you see that 3dmark11 says "Graphics Driver not approved.", or it could be that Futuremarks still has'nt updated their databases.. 
Yes, it's performing better than stock 640m, much better, as *Notebookcheck* shows 3dmark 11 score of 640m as 1844.2, which is of GDDR5 640m, our 7730m is a ddr3 card, and still scores much higher (20pts) than GDDR5 640m, as i read somewhere that Directx11 has about 25% performance increase in GDDR5 against ddr3..

And yes, i have lowered down the clock to default stock, will use only when needed, and it's still not intensely tested, so let's wait for some other users to test these settings for longer use..
And once official drivers are launched, i see these cards going ~2000 on 3dmark11, hope this happens..


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 6, 2012)

Can someone please tell me whether charging a laptop from unearthed power source has any risks? Does it affect battery health?
Ratul have you ran windows experience index after overclocking? Is there any change?


----------



## ratul (Aug 6, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Can someone please tell me whether charging a laptop from unearthed power source has any risks? Does it affect battery health?
> Ratul have you ran windows experience index after overclocking? Is there any change?



yes, it's really risky, i have been experiencing some serious "shocks" while gaming.. 
About battery health, i don't have any idea, but i think it should'nt affect the battery due to a big brick with the charger, which i think regulates the voltage, as i have never seen laptop burning before the brick.. 
And i have'nt run the WEI, due to the fact that users warned me earlier of it not being a good benchmarking tool, that's why i did 3DMark11...


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 7, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, it's really risky, i have been experiencing some serious "shocks" while gaming..
> About battery health, i don't have any idea, but i think it should'nt affect the battery due to a big brick with the charger, which i think regulates the voltage, as i have never seen laptop burning before the brick..
> And i have'nt run the WEI, due to the fact that users warned me earlier of it not being a good benchmarking tool, that's why i did 3DMark11...



Apart from that constant tingling and occasional shocks are there any risks to the laptop?


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 7, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> today i tried to play max payne 3 but observed that my laptop was using on board instead of dedicated graphic card. here is a image please help.
> 
> *i49.tinypic.com/vdnq8.jpg


guys please help me with this


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 7, 2012)

ratul said:


> gimme the cookie....
> 
> btw, we are here only to help each other, i think we should also thank potheadninja, as without him, we would'nt have figured out how to overclock..
> I actually had lost all hopes of overclocking this card, as nobody was'nt able to go beyond 590mhz.. But now we have hope.. .



Yeah!! You are right.

@potheadninja
Thanks a lot Mr. ninja  No really! Thanks.   
Although I intend to keep it overclocked, if I get around doing it. What are the risks involved if I do so?

@chinmaya
This has been solved earlier. Please Check it out a few pages back.


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> guys please help me with this



This sorta issue has been mention many times. You have to manually set max payne 3 in high performance mode.


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 7, 2012)

rider said:


> This sorta issue has been mention many times. You have to manually set max payne 3 in high performance mode.


No rider, actually this is an issue with the enduro technology. The autoswitching doesn't work always, even on setting to high performance. 

@chinmaya 
You need to force the game to run in direct x 11 mode, then the AMD GPU will kick in. Please check out the exact steps a few pages back.


----------



## ratul (Aug 7, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Apart from that constant tingling and occasional shocks are there any risks to the laptop?



i don't think so..
there should'nt be anymore risks, but let other users comment on this too...


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 7, 2012)

rider said:


> This sorta issue has been mention many times. You have to manually set max payne 3 in high performance mode.



did that already. this screen shot has been taken after i switched it to high performance. no use. any other way?


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> No rider, actually this is an issue with the enduro technology. The autoswitching doesn't work always, even on setting to high performance.
> 
> @chinmaya
> You need to force the game to run in direct x 11 mode, then the AMD GPU will kick in. Please check out the exact steps a few pages back.



I'm not talking about auto switching, I said manually switch to high performace. In my case radeon GPU is giving upto 45+fps in max payne 3 with directx11 and everything is on high settings but the textures in very high. MXAA and FXAA are on at 2x


----------



## sugs77 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys for all the wonderful posts. I plan to buy the Inspiron 15 R SE & hence I have been following this post for a long time. I have 2 questions to the forum members.

1. Its good to see that almost everyone is quite happy with their purchase of 15R SE. I'd like to know is there any glitch/issue/problem anyone facing with their 15R SE's. I'd like to know , just like the Samsung 550P has heating issues, is the 15R SE having any issues of its own? It can be anything major or minor...If its there...please let us know.

2. When DELL launched the 15R SE in India & US, the Indian version lagged 2 things compared to the US one. One is the FHD Display. Other is the mSATA HDD (32 GB) (Along with the 1 TB HDD). Now eventually the Indian version also got support for FHD display & currently one can chose from 2 models having FHD display. I'd like to know about the mSATA. People have reported that the mSATA results in significant faster boot times & slightly better performance & its also known that if the Laptop doesn't come pre-installed with the mSATA, its not possible to add it ourselves (as the slot is missing). Can anyone of you please throw some light about the mSATA in India. Like the FHD, will DELL introduce this also in their Indian counterparts or it will never be included.

Thanks a lot again & in advance


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 8, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Yeah!! You are right.
> 
> @potheadninja
> Thanks a lot Mr. ninja  No really! Thanks.
> ...



You are welcome. As long as you don't mess with the voltage, you will be fine. If you are gonna always keep your gpu in overclocked state make sure it is stable otherwise you will keep on getting BSOD both randomly and on system start up. If you overclock it can you please run some benchmarks including WEI?


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 8, 2012)

rider said:


> I'm not talking about auto switching, I said manually switch to high performace. In my case radeon GPU is giving upto 45+fps in max payne 3 with directx11 and everything is on high settings but the textures in very high. MXAA and FXAA are on at 2x



 I know that, even after we manually set it to high performance the damned GPU doesn't kick in to play. That's what my point was. I know at least two more person on this forum who had the same problem.


			
				chinmaya said:
			
		

> did that already. this screen shot has been taken after i switched it to high performance. no use. any other way?


Jesus! Just look for the solution a few pages back man. It will only take a few clicks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 8, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> Thanks a lot guys for all the wonderful posts. I plan to buy the Inspiron 15 R SE & hence I have been following this post for a long time. I have 2 questions to the forum members.
> 
> 1. Its good to see that almost everyone is quite happy with their purchase of 15R SE. I'd like to know is there any glitch/issue/problem anyone facing with their 15R SE's. I'd like to know , just like the Samsung 550P has heating issues, is the 15R SE having any issues of its own? It can be anything major or minor...If its there...please let us know.
> 
> ...



1) Samsung if pure gaming, or Inspiron for good gaming and other features (FHD & backlit)

2) You can't really guess about a companies plan and strategies in India. Dell _may_ do it or not. You always got the option of SSD.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 8, 2012)

hey in which models can we configure the FHD screen? is it configurable in dell's website?


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

dan4u said:


> hey in which models can we configure the FHD screen? is it configurable in dell's website?



It is not available for the customization but right now there is only a core-i5 model comes with 1080p screen.


----------



## ratul (Aug 8, 2012)

rider said:


> It is not available for the customization but right now there is only a core-i5 model comes with 1080p screen.



i think you did'nt searched it right rider, 1080p screen comes both in i5 as well as i7..

*Inspiron 15r SE i5 1080p*
*Inspiron 15r SE i7 1080p*


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

oh! yes it is, but on the main page of inspiron 15 SE the core-i5 model is only shown as 1080p in five options and the highest one is of core-i7 768p screen costs 59,900 + VAT

how you get that link?


----------



## ratul (Aug 8, 2012)

rider said:


> oh! yes it is, but on the main page of inspiron 15 SE the core-i5 model is only shown as 1080p in five options and the highest one is of core-i7 768p screen costs 59,900 + VAT
> 
> how you get that link?



well, it's on the page itself, i7 one is on next page, see in the image below, in upper right corner, the highlighted 1-2.. 
*i.imgur.com/gXbr1.jpg


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 8, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> You are welcome. As long as you don't mess with the voltage, you will be fine. If you are gonna always keep your gpu in overclocked state make sure it is stable otherwise you will keep on getting BSOD both randomly and on system start up. If you overclock it can you please run some benchmarks including WEI?



Sorry mate! Skipped your post earlier. So, how do I confirm whether it's stable? I didn't read the directions posted by you though, my apologies if it's included there. 
I would love to perform the tests. But it may take some time, I hardly have any time left after office to experiment.


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, it's on the page itself, i7 one is on next page, see in the image below, in upper right corner, the highlighted 1-2..



oh! I see


----------



## sugs77 (Aug 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1) Samsung if pure gaming, or Inspiron for good gaming and other features (FHD & backlit)
> 
> 2) You can't really guess about a companies plan and strategies in India. Dell _may_ do it or not. You always got the option of SSD.





Thanks for your reply. But I guess you didnt get my queries:-

1. I asked for any flaws/issues with the 15R SE that users are facing just like Samsung P550 has heating issues. I did not ask for suggestion like which one is better for gaming.

2. Well obviously I can't guess about the company plans . I wanted to know if anybody heard/knew about introducing the mSATA in India also.


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 9, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Sorry mate! Skipped your post earlier. So, how do I confirm whether it's stable? I didn't read the directions posted by you though, my apologies if it's included there.
> I would love to perform the tests. But it may take some time, I hardly have any time left after office to experiment.



Your OC most likely will be stable if  you dont get BSOD and if the games and the furmark don't crash or show artefacts.


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 9, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Your OC most likely will be stable if  you dont get BSOD and if the games and the furmark don't crash or show artefacts.


Ok, I will give it a go next week as soon as I get back home. Sorry, it will be delayed a little.


----------



## madmax012 (Aug 9, 2012)

just wanted to share some information about 14r SE if anyone is interested.
I have ordered the 14r SE on 1st August and the EDD is 24th August. Dell rep said the order for 14r se will take time as it will be manufactured in malaysia and shipped here. 

i have read through this whole thread but it doesnt seem that anyone here owns the 14r SE... if anyone has purchased it please give feedback for the same..

also did everyone over here who purchased 15r se online, get their laptop within the estimated delivery date?


----------



## rider (Aug 9, 2012)

It's good for you that it is being coming from malaysia, I guarantee the quality of assembling would be better than those in India.


----------



## madmax012 (Aug 10, 2012)

@rider
i hope so... still did not come across any reviews on 14R and 17R on this forum regarding their build quality...
from the info i have gathered it seems that 14r se and 17r se are assembled in malaysia and 15r se is assembled in india


----------



## ankurya1985 (Aug 10, 2012)

madmax012 said:


> just wanted to share some information about 14r SE if anyone is interested.
> I have ordered the 14r SE on 1st August and the EDD is 24th August. Dell rep said the order for 14r se will take time as it will be manufactured in malaysia and shipped here.
> 
> i have read through this whole thread but it doesnt seem that anyone here owns the 14r SE... if anyone has purchased it please give feedback for the same..
> ...



hey madmax,
i have ordered one 14r SE for 65338 on 20 july...
hope to get it by two to three days now, its just here...

also ur package firstly will be shipped to Premier IT Solutions , that sucks...the EDD is for Premiers address, then they will ship it to you via Bluedarts cheapest service surfaceline, that will show you the date 1 week after pickup date...alot of wait man 

BTW which city do you belong, probably takes less time than mine if it is closed to banglore...

I am just waiting for mine eagerly yaar...cant wait to open that BROWN BOX 

ill try to keep you updated


----------



## madmax012 (Aug 10, 2012)

@ankurya
good to hear from someone who has ordered the 14r se..
what was your EDD on the dell site and when did it actually arrive at bangalore? My order was confirmed on 3rd august and till now the status is only at 'order received'. i hope it is not delayed.
btw i am from mumbai. hope to receive it here in lesser time.  and please keep us updated here


----------



## ankurya1985 (Aug 10, 2012)

madmax012 said:


> @ankurya
> good to hear from someone who has ordered the 14r se..
> what was your EDD on the dell site and when did it actually arrive at bangalore? My order was confirmed on 3rd august and till now the status is only at 'order received'. i hope it is not delayed.
> btw i am from mumbai. hope to receive it here in lesser time.  and please keep us updated here



mumbai huh...it will take two to three days then, my EDD was 08-08-2012 but deleivered there on 02-08-2012...ull get it sooner then me...

yupp ill try to keep you updated...


----------



## 50103 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello guys!!! I may be out of topic here.. But does any of U guys know how to remove the 30fps cap in NFS Run????The cap spoils the entire experience. and btw I have an Inspiron 17R S.E. i5 version


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

50103 said:


> Hello guys!!! I may be out of topic here.. But does any of U guys know how to remove the 30fps cap in NFS Run????The cap spoils the entire experience. and btw I have an Inspiron 17R S.E. i5 version



disable v-sync in graphic options.


----------



## 50103 (Aug 10, 2012)

rider said:


> disable v-sync in graphic options.



I tried that ... still capped!!!! Does it work for you without the cap???


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

50103 said:


> I tried that ... still capped!!!! Does it work for you without the cap???



I don't remember I play when it was launched, didn't use fraps while gaming. I completed that game in 4 nights.


----------



## hemanthmalla (Aug 10, 2012)

How many hard disk slots does inspiron 15 special ed. 7520 have?? 1 or 2?? i want to add an ssd to it... can i?? anyone has any idea abt it??


----------



## ratul (Aug 10, 2012)

50103 said:


> Hello guys!!! I may be out of topic here.. But does any of U guys know how to remove the 30fps cap in NFS Run????The cap spoils the entire experience. and btw I have an Inspiron 17R S.E. i5 version



well, as far as i know, nfs run is made like this, that the developers capped it to 30fps, me too did'nt got above 30fps, i once saw a patch to remove it, but can't remember, google it..

btw, how does 30fps spoil the experience, it still runs pretty smooth, and i don't think that you actually need above 30fps to play any game, unless in multiplayer..


----------



## 50103 (Aug 10, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, as far as i know, nfs run is made like this, that the developers capped it to 30fps, me too did'nt got above 30fps, i once saw a patch to remove it, but can't remember, google it..
> 
> btw, how does 30fps spoil the experience, it still runs pretty smooth, and i don't think that you actually need above 30fps to play any game, unless in multiplayer..



Burnout paradise plays consistently @ 60fps U can feel the speed difference in Nfs run... eventhough U go fast U feel like U re going a bit slow... also controls will be a little less responsive..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 10, 2012)

50103 said:


> Burnout paradise plays consistently @ 60fps U can feel the speed difference in Nfs run... eventhough U go fast U feel like U re going a bit slow... also controls will be a little less responsive..



are you playing on turbo mode?


----------



## 50103 (Aug 10, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> are you playing on turbo mode?



What s turbo mode???


----------



## rider (Aug 10, 2012)

ujjwal007 said:


> are you playing on turbo mode?



Turbo mode is not some button or option that can be turned on and off. By default in high performance it remains automatically on to use more power as per the need.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 10, 2012)

50103 said:


> Burnout paradise plays consistently @ 60fps U can feel the speed difference in Nfs run... eventhough U go fast U feel like U re going a bit slow... also controls will be a little less responsive..



Many games are capped at 30fps, even most ps3 and xbox games are capped at 30fps, all movies have either 24fps or 30fps max . if you have fraps enabled, just disable it and play, it'll take your mind of fps and you'll enjoy your game better.


----------



## ratul (Aug 10, 2012)

50103 said:


> Burnout paradise plays consistently @ 60fps U can feel the speed difference in Nfs run... eventhough U go fast U feel like U re going a bit slow... also controls will be a little less responsive..



it's not fair to compare Paradise and run, both use different architectures, gameplay tactics N Game engines..
I play both, and in run, i don't feel the less responsive controls, gameplay is smooth, and feeling of going slow on fast speeds, it's due to Frostbite2 dude, made to simulate realistic acceleration, there's nothing to do with 30fps here..




dan4u said:


> Many games are capped at 30fps, even most ps3 and xbox games are capped at 30fps, all movies have either 24fps or 30fps max . *if you have fraps enabled, just disable it and play, it'll take your mind of fps and you'll enjoy your game better.*



+1..


----------



## 50103 (Aug 11, 2012)

ratul said:


> it's not fair to compare Paradise and run, both use different architectures, gameplay tactics N Game engines..
> I play both, and in run, i don't feel the less responsive controls, gameplay is smooth, and feeling of going slow on fast speeds, it's due to Frostbite2 dude, made to simulate realistic acceleration, there's nothing to do with 30fps here..




Oh!!! Good to know!!!


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 11, 2012)

played prototype 2 today. getting 12-18 fps while playing. isn't that too low. tried all the procedures shown in the previous pages. Anybody facing a similar problem?


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 11, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> played prototype 2 today. getting 12-18 fps while playing. isn't that too low. tried all the procedures shown in the previous pages. Anybody facing a similar problem?


it should run smooth i guess systems requirements are less 15r se can easily handle i think


----------



## rider (Aug 11, 2012)

ratul said:


> it's not fair to compare Paradise and run, both use different architectures, gameplay tactics N Game engines..
> I play both, and in run, i don't feel the less responsive controls, gameplay is smooth, and feeling of going slow on fast speeds, it's due to Frostbite2 dude, made to simulate realistic acceleration, there's nothing to do with 30fps here..





> Many games are capped at 30fps, even most ps3 and xbox games are capped at 30fps, all movies have either 24fps or 30fps max . if you have fraps enabled, just disable it and play, it'll take your mind of fps and you'll enjoy your game better.



You guys tell all I want to say. The main thing is to enjoy gaming not to check fps all the time 



chinmaya said:


> played prototype 2 today. getting 12-18 fps while playing. isn't that too low. tried all the procedures shown in the previous pages. Anybody facing a similar problem?



I think you might playing on Intel HD 4000 GPU because I 'm getting upto 45 fps in my old laptop.


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 11, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> played prototype 2 today. getting 12-18 fps while playing. isn't that too low. tried all the procedures shown in the previous pages. Anybody facing a similar problem?


It is because of AMD's faulty enduro technology, it is not on par with nvidia's optimus. Just manually configure switchable graphics	and assign prototype for high performance,  7730m will kick in after that. I faced the same issue with syndicate, with hd4000 i was getting only 25-35fps but after manual configuration I got 50-100fps with 7730m.


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 11, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> It is because of AMD's faulty enduro technology, it is not on par with nvidia's optimus. Just manually configure switchable graphics	and assign prototype for high performance,  7730m will kick in after that. I faced the same issue with syndicate, with hd4000 i was getting only 25-35fps but after manual configuration I got 50-100fps with 7730m.



Please Please tell me how to use the graphic card continuously. even i max payne 3 i tried forcing the dx 11, it is asking for a game restart but again after restart its still dx9. What is the solution for this problem???  . its been 1 month since i got the laptop, but not able to play a game to its full potential.


----------



## awestriker (Aug 11, 2012)

Had a chat with a Dell Rep. They say the following new rules from Aug 2012.
# Any discounts ( Corp, Govt, Student ) max - 3%. Coz sliding rupee and rising input costs. 
# 3 yr Complete Cover purchased then discount - 6%.
# No EMI on 14R SE, as units manufactured in Malaysia and ties with channel partner severed. 

How much is true ?


----------



## rider (Aug 11, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> It is because of AMD's faulty enduro technology, it is not on par with nvidia's optimus. Just manually configure switchable graphics	and assign prototype for high performance,  7730m will kick in after that. I faced the same issue with syndicate, with hd4000 i was getting only 25-35fps but after manual configuration I got 50-100fps with 7730m.



Yea, it is only a one time set, I recommend, whenever you install a new game or video/picture editing software on ur hard disk. First thing to do before playing is to set that application as high performance mode, so that every time you play it will use radeon graphics. Simple


----------



## sugs77 (Aug 11, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> Thanks a lot guys for all the wonderful posts. I plan to buy the Inspiron 15 R SE & hence I have been following this post for a long time. I have 2 questions to the forum members.
> 
> 1. Its good to see that almost everyone is quite happy with their purchase of 15R SE. I'd like to know is there any glitch/issue/problem anyone facing with their 15R SE's. I'd like to know , just like the Samsung 550P has heating issues, is the 15R SE having any issues of its own? It can be anything major or minor...If its there...please let us know.
> 
> ...








Hello Guys.......Kindly give in comments please for my above 2 queries........


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> Hello Guys.......Kindly give in comments please for my above 2 queries........



1. I am not facing any serious issue on this lap, just annoyed by the stupid enduro by AMD, hope it'll be solved in coming driver releases, internal temps rarely exceeds 80c during heavy gaming, but even below 80c, area around the touchpad tends to get warm. (not hot, but slightly warm.) And of course, the absence of a numpad is a letdown for me..

2. Can't say about the slot as i have'nt opened the lap, but yes, msata delievers faster boot times.
Though bios shows msata device option, i think it's due to same bios used in all inspiron 15rse models:
*i.imgur.com/XSjsZ.jpg
And it's upto DELL to include msata in indian models, we can't comment on that, as earlier, even DELL CC used to say that FHD won't come in india, but now it's here. It's all business and marketing strategies.


----------



## chauhan (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi guys,
my first post, I too have ordered the 17r and eagerly waiting for it with the ocz vertex4 readywith me. Dispatch Bangalore 07 Aug 12.
maybe two more days away.


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

chauhan said:


> Hi guys,
> my first post, I too have ordered the 17r and eagerly waiting for it with the ocz vertex4 readywith me. Dispatch Bangalore 07 Aug 12.
> maybe two more days away.



gr8, congratz.. 
can u give the configuration & price..


----------



## chauhan (Aug 12, 2012)

The major spec are as under 

3rd Generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM Processor 2.30 GHz

8-in-1 Memory Card Reader:SD,SDHC,SDXC,MMC,MMC+,xD,MS,MS Pro

17.3" 3D Capable FHD WLED True-Life (1920x1080)

Integrated 1.0 Mega Pixel Webcam


8GB 2 DIMM (4GB x 2) DDR3 1600Mhz

1TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive

mSATA SSD - 32GB

12.7" Tray Load Blu-ray (BD-RE) (BD-Read/Write)

130W AC Adapter

6-cell Lithium Ion (48WHr) Battery

NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M GDDR5 2GB (3D)

Intel(R) 2230 802.11n + Bluetooth v4.0

Dell(TM) Backlight Chiclet Keyboard with Multi-touch Touchpad (English)

Genuine Windows(R) 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit (English)
1

619-30014

Windows 7 Microsoft Patch (Including SP1)

Genuine Windows(R) 7 Home Premium 64bit Media DVD

3D Glasses


----------



## sugs77 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your reply Ratul.Can anyone please comment on  how much battery life one can get with the *FHD model* (Inspiron 15R SE) while doing MS Office/PDF work with No Wi-FI but a USB Mouse connected..... Also is there a significant battery life difference between the i5 and i7 models??


----------



## ankurya1985 (Aug 12, 2012)

chauhan said:


> Hi guys,
> my first post, I too have ordered the 17r and eagerly waiting for it with the ocz vertex4 readywith me. Dispatch Bangalore 07 Aug 12.
> maybe two more days away.


mine 14r too left there on 7th too buddy...we gotta be having siblings here ...
but min is stucked at mumbai due to some document not submitted issue  ...
hope it get to me soon...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 12, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply Ratul.Can anyone please comment on  how much battery life one can get with the *FHD model* (Inspiron 15R SE) while doing MS Office/PDF work with No Wi-FI but a USB Mouse connected..... Also is there a significant battery life difference between the i5 and i7 models??



I don't think the resolution will effect the battery life</S>, <S>the i5 will have overall better battery life than the i7, since i5 consumes 35W & i7 consumes 45W, and dell provides 48whr battery for both i5 & i7

EDIT:- FHD will reduce battery by 20mins, and both i5 & i7 uses 35w in dell.


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

chauhan said:


> The major spec are as under
> 
> 3rd Generation Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM Processor 2.30 GHz
> 
> ...



wtf???  
how much does it cost to u??
i think it's close to 1lacs???



dan4u said:


> I don't think the resolution will effect the battery life, the i5 will have overall better battery life than the i7, since i5 consumes 35W & i7 consumes 45W, and dell provides 48whr battery for both i5 & i7



what are you saying buddy??? of course resolution will effect the battery, as in FHD resolution the battery has to lit 1920*1080=2073600pixels.
whereas in 768p, battery has to lit 1366*768=1049088pixels..

That's almost double, so battery will be affected as a single pixel is a block of RGB built into screen, which needs power to be lit, one of the reasons why LED screens are mostly used in lappies, coz led's consume way less power than lcd's..
Remember, that apple has to massively increase the battery power in iPad3, so as to support the retina display(2048*1536) giving same backup as iPad2 used to give..

And acc to me, processors won't have an effect here, as DELL uses i7-3612qm, which is again 35W as i5, so both have same wattage..



sugs77 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply Ratul.Can anyone please comment on  how much battery life one can get with the *FHD model* (Inspiron 15R SE) while doing MS Office/PDF work with No Wi-FI but a USB Mouse connected..... Also is there a significant battery life difference between the i5 and i7 models??



i think you should get 3-3.5hrs, FHD should drain 20-30mins of more juice than 768p, without wifi, i get ~4hrs..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

ratul said:


> wtf???
> how much does it cost to u??
> i think it's close to 1lacs???



yeah i think this  costs 95k 
i m sure now 95k+ if we add 3 years warranty it crossed 1 lakh


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

dafaq I can get a Awesome gamin rig w/ 3d passive monitor in this price lol


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> dafaq I can get a Awesome gamin rig w/ 3d passive monitor in this price lol



yeah, even i am surprised and shocked, let's wait for chauhan's reply..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

^ he must be super ultra rich lol

and its win 7 HP no UL lol...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 12, 2012)

ratul said:


> what are you saying buddy??? of course resolution will effect the battery, as in FHD resolution the battery has to lit 1920*1080=2073600pixels.
> whereas in 768p, battery has to lit 1366*768=1049088pixels..
> 
> That's almost double, so battery will be affected as a single pixel is a block of RGB built into screen, which needs power to be lit, one of the reasons why LED screens are mostly used in lappies, coz led's consume way less power than lcd's..
> ...


oh yea, you're right, sorry bro....I thought dell had i7-3610QM


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

dell inspiron 17r se  i5 version is 63k and 17r se i7 version is 95k ( without adding warranty  or anything ) this is price quoted on dell official india site. 
in i7 model there is just 2-3 things more , 3d vision , fhd display i7 core and thats it and straight 30k more damage what you guys think how many customers would like to buy it lets says ( i think )  less then 5% from 100% agree anyone? is it vfm in anycase?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Aug 12, 2012)

Those who are going for 3D should think when they are going to use it. 99 times out of 100 they would be using 3D during night in their room. So buying a 15R Se and a big passive 3D tv makes more sense


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Those who are going for 3D should think when they are going to use it. 99 times out of 100 they would be using 3D during night in their room. So buying a 15R Se and a big passive 3D tv makes more sense



yeah but this i7 goes to 1 lakh + makes no sence


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Those who are going for 3D should think when they are going to use it. 99 times out of 100 they would be using 3D during night in their room. So buying a 15R Se and a big passive 3D tv makes more sense



^^+1.. 

and guys, another member now has asked for a laptop ~1lac:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/161606-laptop-1-lakh.html


----------



## dan4u (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys the the 17r se fhd also includes a mSATA SSD - 32GB ....


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys the the 17r se fhd also includes a mSATA SSD - 32GB ....



well then i think that price is ok acc to features, 3D FHD Screen, 650m ddr5, mSATA, bluray (read/write)..
but still, there could have been better options in 1lac budget..


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 12, 2012)

650M DDR5 !. in my opinion I don't know how much it should cost but the specs are really good.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

dafaq Lenovo Providing gtx 660 2gb for around 85k(Imported) fhd,15.6",i7 and dell


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> 650M DDR5 !. in my opinion I don't know how much it should cost but the specs are really good.



the major cost i think is of 3D display and glasses..
though i am worried about the temps, 650m with FHD 3D display, then playing a game, will definitely be enough for an omlette to cook on.. 
hope DELL provides enough cooling in this..



pratyush997 said:


> dafaq Lenovo Providing gtx 660 2gb for around 85k(Imported) fhd,15.6",i7 and dell



no 3D, no bluray writer, no 17", no msata..
this way This 17r se could be said VFM.. ..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

^^HI bro donno u think GT650 is a bit weak for 3d FHD siplay on 17" ?? They should have provided gtx 660m


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^HI bro donno u think GT650 is a bit weak for 3d FHD siplay on 17" ?? They should have provided gtx 660m



yup, but i think GTX660 is overclocked 650, so he could just overclock 650m for the performance...
Stock clock should handle normal FHD 3D Movies easily..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

yeah GT*X* series comes only w/ gaming lappies and cooling is main priority there!!! Donno know if he overclocks and temps rise then 100k will get faqed


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2012)

ok, i should have asked this question earlier, but has anyone of you tried installing the official intel drivers for HD4000 from *here*.

i tried it about 2 weeks ago, and then my catalyst control center stopped working, i had to re-install intel drivers from DELL, then only my catalyst control center was normally functioning..
I was getting "COM surrogate has stopped working." error while browsing pics, and debugging it gave the result that some igdumd64.dll was the culprit, which was faulty DELL intel driver.
Though now issue is resolved, can someone tell why AMD catalyst DOES'NT work with intel provided drivers???


----------



## chauhan (Aug 13, 2012)

ratul said:


> yeah, even i am surprised and shocked, let's wait for chauhan's reply..



guys
this config is the default given by Dell no user preferences allowed. In the Indian version of the 17r their is an empty hdd slot available where i plan to put the 256 G vertex4 ssd. This will house the OS+office 2010+NIS. I have up[graded the firmware in the SSD to 1.5 by using my old (dying) Toshiba Tecra S3 laptop. cost wise it is steep but the specifications are good with the intel hm77 chip set providing some amazing features over other intel chip set.


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 13, 2012)

@pratyush, Temperature	is not a problem in SE laptops, the bigger chassis of 17r se should facilitate proper heat dissipation. I think dell has learned a lesson from last year's xps laptops which had serious overheating issues. Even after overclocking and playing demanding games, the maximum temperature I have observed in my 15r se is 67c.


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 13, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> Please Please tell me how to use the graphic card continuously. even i max payne 3 i tried forcing the dx 11, it is asking for a game restart but again after restart its still dx9. What is the solution for this problem???  . its been 1 month since i got the laptop, but not able to play a game to its full potential.



 Did you really try this method?. Don't try to make the changes in the game settings menu.


----------



## 50103 (Aug 13, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> Please Please tell me how to use the graphic card continuously. even i max payne 3 i tried forcing the dx 11, it is asking for a game restart but again after restart its still dx9. What is the solution for this problem???  . its been 1 month since i got the laptop, but not able to play a game to its full potential.



I had the same issue with 650M GT... Updated drivers from NVidia and Max Payne runs fine now!! Just try updating drivers


----------



## Bhambya (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,
Has anyone been able to play Mass Effect 3 on this thing? I am on 12.7 beta driver and the graphics card keeps switching every 2 seconds.
There is no option to switch to dx11 in ME3.


----------



## chauhan (Aug 14, 2012)

Guys 
I got my lappy. Its cool and boots fast, windows installation took 15 mins
getting ready to load Gentoo


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dude pics are cool ^^ and u r really ultra rich  Do n joy w/ ur lappy!!


----------



## chauhan (Aug 14, 2012)

Ultra Rich.....I hope i was .... i had to save save save + citibank credit card + beg from wife to get this stuff (money given on the condition that laptop does not enter the bedroom) then was i able to afford this.


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 14, 2012)

did that. am getting 18 fps. is it the same frame rate all users are getting?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

chauhan said:


> Ultra Rich.....I hope i was .... i had to save save save + citibank credit card + beg from wife to get this stuff (money given on the condition that laptop does not enter the bedroom) then was i able to afford this.


HAHA Seems like ur wife is boss of ur home!! Epic!!! But 95k is faqin tooo much 
u know if u were in USA u could get Samsung series 7 Gamer ... for 94k it comes w/ mother of GPU lol .....GT 675m 2 GB GDDR5,  16 GB ram rest almost same!


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> HAHA Seems like ur wife is boss of ur home!! Epic!!! But 95k is faqin tooo much
> u know if u were in USA u could get Samsung series 7 Gamer ... for 94k it comes w/ mother of GPU lol .....GT 675m 2 GB GDDR5,  16 GB ram rest almost same!



Dude, don't keep telling products of USA everywhere. We live in India and we are Indians, the deal which is best for us is justified and we should satisfy with that.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

^agree Bro! 

but seriously its ain't fair dude!!!


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^agree Bro!
> 
> but seriously its ain't fair dude!!!



Yes, its fair according to marketing business. See in US there are much more gamers than our poor country who still enjoys _gilla danda_ and _kanche gotiya_.
Americans spend more time of leisure in video games, the sell of laptop for gaming point of view much much higher than our country, this is why more market is there with big competition. When Indian starts doing PC gaming more the price and offers will start coming. so promote gaming to all _gali muhullas_ and kids.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah^ seems like there nothing left in INDIA for gamers/developers/potential buyers!! Sammy blessed us lol


----------



## sugs77 (Aug 15, 2012)

chauhan said:


> View attachment 6401View attachment 6402View attachment 6403View attachment 6404
> Guys
> I got my lappy. Its cool and boots fast, windows installation took 15 mins
> getting ready to load Gentoo




Great Pics Man. Do DELL provide a SLOT for a  SSD in 15R SE also?Owners please reply.


----------



## Jripper (Aug 15, 2012)

Is the 15R SE with FHD available on retail outlets yet or is it still just available online?


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

after a lot of trial and error and many debugging methods finally came to a conclusion that my laptop graphic has some fault. i spoke to the technitian and asked him to return my money. any other viable option in this range other than np550? Should i take a replacement of the same model or go in for a new one?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

^r all da Lappies faqin defective...I don't mean all ...Many


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^r all da Lappies faqin defective...I don't mean all ...Many


a few i guess. so is it better to take a different model or get the same model again?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

^well I'm too gonna get refund!


----------



## Bhambya (Aug 15, 2012)

12.8 drivers are out.

AMD Catalyst 12.8 (8.982.0 July 27) AMD Official WHQL - Guru3D.com Forums

Going to install these tomorrow and see if this makes any difference. I don't think the gpu is faulty because it works properly on some games


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^well I'm too gonna get refund!



Y? is your laptop defective too?

i will definitely try these. thanks a lot Bhambya.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> Y? is your laptop defective too?
> 
> i will definitely try these. thanks a lot Bhambya.


Yeah..


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2012)

chauhan said:


> View attachment 6401View attachment 6402View attachment 6403View attachment 6404
> Guys
> I got my lappy. Its cool and boots fast, windows installation took 15 mins
> getting ready to load Gentoo



now that's some cool pics, very good, congrats bro for d purchase.. 



rider said:


> Yes, its fair according to marketing business. See in US there are much more gamers than our poor country who still enjoys _gilla danda_ and _kanche gotiya_.
> Americans spend more time of leisure in video games, the sell of laptop for gaming point of view much much higher than our country, this is why more market is there with big competition. When Indian starts doing PC gaming more the price and offers will start coming. so promote gaming to all _gali muhullas_ and kids.



yup, see when new xbox, ps or any apple product launches there, people just wait in line for many hrs., even 1-2 days outside the shops just to take the hands of the gaming console as soon as possible, that's the trend there, millions consoles sells in hours.
yahaan kharidna to chhodo, line hi lag jaaye bahut hai.. 



Bhambya said:


> 12.8 drivers are out.
> 
> AMD Catalyst 12.8 (8.982.0 July 27) AMD Official WHQL - Guru3D.com Forums
> 
> Going to install these tomorrow and see if this makes any difference. I don't think the gpu is faulty because it works properly on some games



downloading ryt now.. 



pratyush997 said:


> Yeah..



you are returning np550???


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> you are returning np550???


Yeah dude ..got some really serious issues !!!check sammy thread!


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Yeah dude ..got some really serious issues !!!check sammy thread!



ok i saw the thread, and yes i said this to you earlier too that these high temps can kill mobo in no time, that's what i am afraid of the most, and replacing mobo takes the most time when in warranty, sometimes one month in dell..

BTW, the pc you selected, configuration is awesome, that'll kill the games in it's way.. ..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

^ yeah just stuck b/w selecting GPUs!!


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ yeah just stuck b/w selecting GPUs!!



well, if you can squeeze a good nvidia card in your budget, i would say go with it, after playing arkham city, i realised that though nvidia & AMD both produce *good and equal* gpu's, but most games are sponsored by nvidia (big names like arkham city, crysis, GTA, Max Payne and many more), and so they are made on nvidia GPU's, thus better performing on it, only big game i remember on AMD is BF3..
Even AMD7970 does'nt give good fps in GTA IV w/ Icenhancer 2.1, but a mid-high nvidia card does..

Found out this list, prices can vary, select acc. to budget and benchmarks..
*Graphics Card 2012 Price List India.*


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> ok i saw the thread, and yes i said this to you earlier too that these high temps can kill mobo in no time, that's what i am afraid of the most, and replacing mobo takes the most time when in warranty, sometimes one month in dell..
> 
> BTW, the pc you selected, configuration is awesome, that'll kill the games in it's way.. ..



Now that's not true!! I got the motherboard replaced of my last laptop within a week from Dell!! It was a Dell Vostro!!


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Now that's not true!! I got the motherboard replaced of my last laptop within a week from Dell!! It was a Dell Vostro!!



well, if you read it carefully, i wrote a word "sometimes".
I know that DELL provides best ASS, but one of my friend's mobo was replaced after 1 month only, 3 times DELL sent wrong part to his home, so it took so long for him..


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 16, 2012)

@ anyone who installed the 12.8 drivers.
Did you guys find any +ve/-ve effects on any game or anywhere else??


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> @ anyone who installed the 12.8 drivers.
> Did you guys find any +ve/-ve effects on any game or anywhere else??



i installed, but just played skyrim and gta IV w/ icenhancer 2.1, improvement in both, did'nt try with fraps, but it was visible..
Did 3DMark11, same score as it was 1865, just 1 pt. increase..


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, as it's beta driver, you see that 3dmark11 says "Graphics Driver not approved.", or it could be that Futuremarks still has'nt updated their databases..
> Yes, it's performing better than stock 640m, much better, as *Notebookcheck* shows 3dmark 11 score of 640m as 1844.2, which is of GDDR5 640m, our 7730m is a ddr3 card, and still scores much higher (20pts) than GDDR5 640m, as i read somewhere that Directx11 has about 25% performance increase in GDDR5 against ddr3..
> 
> And yes, i have lowered down the clock to default stock, will use only when needed, and it's still not intensely tested, so let's wait for some other users to test these settings for longer use..
> And once official drivers are launched, i see these cards going ~2000 on 3dmark11, hope this happens..



i think u should see the results for 7730m from the same site n compare they r much lower than 640m i think u should tell someone with 14r se to test the gpu only then u can compare it.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Aug 16, 2012)

Installed on my lappy but Catalyst control center and switchable graphics not working for me. Have i done something wrong. I'd appreciate if someone post his steps to the successful installation of this driver. 
I've just installed it over the previous version.


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> i think u should see the results for 7730m from the same site n compare they r much lower than 640m i think u should tell someone with 14r se to test the gpu only then u can compare it.



dude, if you have read some more previous posts, then you'll realise that the score i posted was of overclocked 7730m by 100mhz..
Scores on notebookcheck are with stock clocks and old drivers..



antisocialbratt said:


> Installed on my lappy but Catalyst control center and switchable graphics not working for me. Have i done something wrong. I'd appreciate if someone post his steps to the successful installation of this driver.
> I've just installed it over the previous version.



Well, as i was using 12.7beta, so i just uninstalled the previous driver and fresh installed 12.8, it is not considered safe to install official drivers over beta drivers..


----------



## sugs77 (Aug 17, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> Great Pics Man. Do DELL provide a SLOT for a  SSD in 15R SE also?Owners please reply.



Owners of 15R SE please reply. Can we install an additional SSD to the 15R SE (Similar to 17R SE)....


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 17, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> Owners of 15R SE please reply. Can we install an additional SSD to the 15R SE (Similar to 17R SE)....



NO you cant if you want to add you have to remove HDD and then you can add SSD. only 17r has an additional bay.


----------



## Bhambya (Aug 17, 2012)

So what do you guys think? The BSOD problem is because of the drivers or faulty laptop? Because I can run Batman Arkham City without any problems but cannot run ME3, Skyrim, assassins creed revelations, I cannot figure out where the problem lies. Please reply


----------



## ratul (Aug 17, 2012)

Bhambya said:


> So what do you guys think? The BSOD problem is because of the drivers or faulty laptop? Because I can run Batman Arkham City without any problems but cannot run ME3, Skyrim, assassins creed revelations, I cannot figure out where the problem lies. Please reply



well i think there's something conflicting with drivers, as i have both skyrim and revelations and i can run both without any problems...
Uninstall and reinstall drivers (clean install), and check for viruses..


----------



## Bhambya (Aug 17, 2012)

ratul said:


> well i think there's something conflicting with drivers, as i have both skyrim and revelations and i can run both without any problems...
> Uninstall and reinstall drivers (clean install), and check for viruses..



Well, I actually did a clean install of Windows today and installed Catalyst 12.7 beta drivers. The gpu keeps hanging and switching on those games every 2 seconds.. Also the latest A01 drivers from Dell give BSOD so that is not an option..


----------



## ratul (Aug 17, 2012)

Bhambya said:


> Well, I actually did a clean install of Windows today and installed Catalyst 12.7 beta drivers. The gpu keeps hanging and switching on those games every 2 seconds.. Also the latest A01 drivers from Dell give BSOD so that is not an option..



why you installed beta drivers when 12.8 is officially released, download it from *here*.
Uninstall previous drivers completely and then install these 12.8 drivers..


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 18, 2012)

which is better 14rse or 15r se?

never saw a 14r se review n i dont care abt the screen size


----------



## ratul (Aug 18, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> which is better 14rse or 15r se?
> 
> never saw a 14r se review n i dont care abt the screen size



if you don't, then also 15r is better acc. to me, overclocking 7730m has surpassed the performance of 640m, so there's no benefit of 14r apart of more portability..


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 18, 2012)

ratul said:


> if you don't, then also 15r is better acc. to me, overclocking 7730m has surpassed the performance of 640m, so there's no benefit of 14r apart of more portability..



i m not a big fan of overclocking what if i dont overclock the gpu how's its performance then,n the other reason to go for 14r is nvidia's optimus which is much better than enduro


----------



## ratul (Aug 18, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> i m not a big fan of overclocking what if i dont overclock the gpu how's its performance then,n the other reason to go for 14r is nvidia's optimus which is much better than enduro



well, not much difference in performance, it's ddr3 640m only in 14r, even without overclocking, 7730m~640m, but if you see enduro vs optimus, then 14r wins..

it's upto you only, if you really don't consider screen size, then 14r is good 4 u..


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 18, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, not much difference in performance, it's ddr3 640m only in 14r, even without overclocking, 7730m~640m, but if you see enduro vs optimus, then 14r wins..
> 
> it's upto you only, if you really don't consider screen size, then 14r is good 4 u..



i think 14r doesn't have a backlit keyboard n r there subwoofers in 15r as mentioned in your signature below?


----------



## madmax012 (Aug 18, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> i think 14r doesn't have a backlit keyboard n r there subwoofers in 15r as mentioned in your signature below?


i have ordered the 14r se and it doesnt have the backlit keyboard option... and there is no subwoofer in both 15r se and 14r se..


----------



## chauhan (Aug 18, 2012)

Guys
Does anyone use Linux on his new laptop? I am strugling with the wifi setup. Any help would be great (I am using a stage 3 gentoo installation and have gooogled hard for this issue)


----------



## ratul (Aug 18, 2012)

chauhan said:


> Guys
> Does anyone use Linux on his new laptop? I am strugling with the wifi setup. Any help would be great (I am using a stage 3 gentoo installation and have gooogled hard for this issue)



i just use it on vmware.. 
and vmware does'nt detect wifi... 

but as far as i know, you wud need broadcom wifi drivers for linux, google for it..


----------



## player100 (Aug 18, 2012)

check out the dell inspiron 17r SE review
Review Dell Inspiron 17R-SE-7720 Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 18, 2012)

Is AMD better than NVidia? I heard that AMD GPU produces heat quickly.


----------



## ankurya1985 (Aug 18, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> i think 14r doesn't have a backlit keyboard n r there subwoofers in 15r as mentioned in your signature below?


14r has backlit keyboard option...when you place order tell them u want it...i am getting 14r with backlite keyboard...



madmax012 said:


> i have ordered the 14r se and it doesnt have the backlit keyboard option... and there is no subwoofer in both 15r se and 14r se..


you have stucked with wrong sales person buddy...see thats the problem i faced with dell...they dont give you the exact information...


----------



## madmax012 (Aug 18, 2012)

@ankurya1985

yeah i know...even my cousin ordered 14r se 2 weeks before me with backlit keyboard.... the sales rep i had chat with did not have a clue whether it could be added to 14r se model.. so i didnt bother persuading them... my current laptop (vaio) has a backlit keyboard and it certainly helps if you use ur pc at night in the dark... anyways i will contact dell later on for installing one separately if need arises..


----------



## Bhambya (Aug 18, 2012)

chauhan said:


> Guys
> Does anyone use Linux on his new laptop? I am strugling with the wifi setup. Any help would be great (I am using a stage 3 gentoo installation and have gooogled hard for this issue)



I use archlinux and the driver is "iwlwifi". It is in the linux kernel.


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 18, 2012)

ankurya1985 said:


> 14r has backlit keyboard option...when you place order tell them u want it...i am getting 14r with backlite keyboard...
> 
> 
> you have stucked with wrong sales person buddy...see thats the problem i faced with dell...they dont give you the exact information...



n what abt subwoofers? can they be also added?
n how much did it cost u can u plz give the config


----------



## ankurya1985 (Aug 18, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> n what abt subwoofers? can they be also added?
> n how much did it cost u can u plz give the config


config is same as shown at dell (here)just backlit keyboard is added...
prices are hiked since i purchased...dell showed 61275 plus taxes when i purchased it n with backlite 1000 added...i paid 65338 to them...
now dell shows 65228 plus taxes...

n well no idea about subwoofers...



madmax012 said:


> @ankurya1985
> 
> yeah i know...even my cousin ordered 14r se 2 weeks before me with backlit keyboard.... the sales rep i had chat with did not have a clue whether it could be added to 14r se model.. so i didnt bother persuading them... my current laptop (vaio) has a backlit keyboard and it certainly helps if you use ur pc at night in the dark... anyways i will contact dell later on for installing one separately if need arises..



yupp thats why i forced to have a backlite one...if they change it that will be great for you...


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 19, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> n what abt subwoofers? can they be also added?
> n how much did it cost u can u plz give the config



Subwoofer option is only available in 17R SE. It cannot be added separately to 15R SE.


----------



## player100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can anyone explain what will be the use of mSATA SSD - 32GB in  Dell 17r SE . The size is very less, so in what purpose it can be used. and will it show a different 32GB hard disk area than 1TB hard disk.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

^^It helps in booting Windows faster


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 19, 2012)

ratul said:


> i installed, but just played skyrim and gta IV w/ icenhancer 2.1, improvement in both, did'nt try with fraps, but it was visible..
> Did 3DMark11, same score as it was 1865, just 1 pt. increase..



Hey ratul can you please tell me how you installed the new 12.8 driver? I tried to install but it is not working, I first completely uninstalled the old drivers then rebooted and installed the new drivers followed by another reboot but I got an error message after reboot saying graphics card driver or the card is not properly installed. I didnt face any issues while installing. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Hey ratul can you please tell me how you installed the new 12.8 driver? I tried to install but it is not working, I first completely uninstalled the old drivers then rebooted and installed the new drivers followed by another reboot but I got an error message after reboot saying graphics card driver or the card is not properly installed. I didnt face any issues while installing. Thanks in advance for any help.



i just uninstalled 12.7 beta and then installed 12.8, it's working fine for me..
but you can try one more thing..

1. Completely uninstall every video driver (even intel's) from your system, you can use revo uninstaller.
2. Install the driver provided by dell.
3. After installing it, AMD 12.6 drivers will be installed, uninstall them.
4. After that, manually delete every AMD or ATI folder in Program Files or Program Files x86, and also c:\amd.
5. then install 12.8 drivers.

That should work acc to me.. .



player100 said:


> Can anyone explain what will be the use of mSATA SSD - 32GB in  Dell 17r SE . The size is very less, so in what purpose it can be used. and will it show a different 32GB hard disk area than 1TB hard disk.



yes, if you'll see in bios, two hard disks will be shown, one msata and another the 1tb HDD..
Install Windows in msata only, will make booting times and system apps faster..
32GB is enough for windows i think, but remember to disable pagefile, and keep more than 10% free everytime on msata, as it has limited r/w cycle..


----------



## player100 (Aug 19, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^It helps in booting Windows faster



It that all..... And for playing games????



ratul said:


> yes, if you'll see in bios, two hard disks will be shown, one msata and another the 1tb HDD..
> Install Windows in msata only, will make booting times and system apps faster..
> 32GB is enough for windows i think, but remember to disable pagefile, and keep more than 10% free everytime on msata, as it has limited r/w cycle..



suppose i have my windows i other HDD(not in mSATA). Then if i install my game in mSATA Drive. Then will it give me better FPS?
And u said in bios i can see 2 HDD.. but after loading windows, will it be visible.


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

player100 said:


> It that all..... And for playing games????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



games in msata=better performance/fps..
but it's not recommended, as it'll put enormous pressure on msata (it's not SSD bro, just a small version of it used for caching), and seeing today's games, just install MP3 and msata is full..
better just install windows on it..
after windows screen, i don't know as i have not seen that, but it should be visible as another drive only i suppose (just like when you connect external HDD),,


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

ratul said:


> games in msata=better performance/fps..
> but it's not recommended, as it'll put enormous pressure on msata (it's not SSD bro, just a small version of it used for caching), and seeing today's games, just install MP3 and msata is full..
> better just install windows on it..
> after windows screen, i don't know as i have not seen that, but it should be visible as another drive only i suppose (just like when you connect external HDD),,



No bro, installing games in ssd/msata does not improve fps, it just improves the load times, fps increase is hardly different from a hdd. installing windows and frequently used software (vlc, chrome etc) is recommended in ssd/msata..


----------



## aAdirulz (Aug 20, 2012)

hey planning 4 
Dell New Inspiron 15R 3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ 1GB Graphics/ Linux Laptop
is that a good 1?

core i5 (3rd gen),4gb ram, 500gbHDD, 1gb graphics(for playing games so ply consider d best in its category), a good battery life with a portability factor


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> Is AMD better than NVidia? I heard that AMD GPU produces heat quickly.



It's the funniest thing I ever I read after a long time. 
FYI In nowadays AMD is much much cooler than nvidia GPUs. Mine always remain under 70*C even after hours of gaming. My previous laptop has nvidia GPU and it heats like hell over 95*C


----------



## player100 (Aug 20, 2012)

Is Inspiron 17r SE upgradable?
Is there anybody having the 3D model of Inspiron 17r SE? I couldn't find a review about the i7 with 3d and 32GB mSATA?
Can anyone tell more about that models performance and the display quality?


----------



## hpblze (Aug 20, 2012)

Same here any one have the 17r se ? and how soon you got it , cuz when I spoke to dell they said 4 weeks delivery cuz its gona be imported from Malaysia 
Because if you have to wait that long better get a great laptop with hi end specs from ebay global easybuy .. it takes same time


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

rider said:


> It's the funniest thing I ever I read after a long time.
> FYI In nowadays AMD is much much cooler than nvidia GPUs. Mine always remain under 70*C even after hours of gaming. My previous laptop has nvidia GPU and it heats like hell over 95*C



really?? my cousins got the 6165tx (with latest drivers, bios), we played saints row the third for an hour, cpu temp was 91c and gpu 86c.....and I felt enduro was not as friendly and accurate as optimus....


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 20, 2012)

player100 said:


> Is Inspiron 17r SE upgradable?
> Is there anybody having the 3D model of Inspiron 17r SE? I couldn't find a review about the i7 with 3d and 32GB mSATA?
> Can anyone tell more about that models performance and the display quality?



I have one. The 32GB mSATA is only for booting times. The laptop boots in mere 17 secs and shuts down in 9 secs. The performance is good, and so is the FHD display.


----------



## hpblze (Aug 20, 2012)

SlayerAndy see ur pm in 5 mins , need some info


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 20, 2012)

hpblze said:


> Same here any one have the 17r se ? and how soon you got it , cuz when I spoke to dell they said 4 weeks delivery cuz its gona be imported from Malaysia
> Because if you have to wait that long better get a great laptop with hi end specs from ebay global easybuy .. it takes same time



Get one from the showroom. The showroom here has all the laptops in stock except the Alienwares.


----------



## 50103 (Aug 20, 2012)

hpblze said:


> Same here any one have the 17r se ? and how soon you got it , cuz when I spoke to dell they said 4 weeks delivery cuz its gona be imported from Malaysia
> Because if you have to wait that long better get a great laptop with hi end specs from ebay global easybuy .. it takes same time



hi.. I bought the 17R S.E from Dell...it took 32 days for me to get it... They will order it through a third party for U.. Better get it through Flipkart. I got it through Dell only as I wanted 3yrs C.C..

I got only the cheper i5 0ne ...


----------



## ratul (Aug 20, 2012)

yes, dell has really long waiting times, i think if you live in metro cities, the time taken is very less, i got my lappy in ~10days...
Also, due to high demand these days, their might be the delay, and shortage of parts, that's why they had to import from malaysia...
See other sites to buy, and if possible, opt for COD..


----------



## chauhan (Aug 20, 2012)

Guys
Del takes approx 28-30 days to ship the Dell 17R. It is ok, trust me its worth the wait. So about the mSATA drive in the 17 R, It is a 32Gb Samsung device of which only 8Gb are being used by the Intel H77 chipset for the Intel smart Response technology (A lovely white paper on this tech is available on the Dell site). 

So, technically their is some space available on the mSATA but its not enough for a full installation of windows. I am using this space for a fast cache. Moreover the mSATA is connected on to a SATA 2 interface (This needs to be corroborated by others) This is what Crystal DIsk info tells me. 
New BIOS A03 is available for the 17R, addresses some issues about the Graphics card.


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 21, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, dell has really long waiting times, i think if you live in metro cities, the time taken is very less, i got my lappy in ~10days...
> Also, due to high demand these days, their might be the delay, and shortage of parts, that's why they had to import from malaysia...
> See other sites to buy, and if possible, opt for COD..



Hey ratul are you sure you are seeing increase in performance with new drivers? Im getting low fps in witcher 2 after installing the 12.8 drivers. Also can you please tell me your stable oc values for the new drivers and what all games you have tried after over clocking? Thanks.


----------



## himanshubias (Aug 21, 2012)

i have bought 15r se one month ago
the catalayst control is showing some prob that i have to again n again configure some app like cod mw3 n assassins creed for high performance
and the app like ccleaner show me that the video card in syatem is intel hd 4000 
is it like that only or my gpu is not working properly 
n also sometimes just after booting comp goes to hibernate automatically 
please help me out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_sad.gif


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2012)

Bro...why giving link to a sad smiley?


----------



## himanshubias (Aug 21, 2012)

i think that my games are not running on gpu
tell me some way to cheak it


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 21, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> i think that my games are not running on gpu
> tell me some way to cheak it



Install amd system monitor.
If ur gpu runs anytime in the game it will show up on that as a graph.


----------



## himanshubias (Aug 21, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Install amd system monitor.
> If ur gpu runs anytime in the game it will show up on that as a graph.


yes the 7730m gpu is not used while i played cod mw3 n hot pursuite
plz tell me that how to change my default gpu to 7730 
help!!!!!!!


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 21, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> yes the 7730m gpu is not used while i played cod mw3 n hot pursuite
> plz tell me that how to change my default gpu to 7730
> help!!!!!!!


On home screen right click and select 'Configure switchable graphics'.
Then select all your games as high performance. Browse to the game file if it does not appear there.


----------



## himanshubias (Aug 21, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> On home screen right click and select 'Configure switchable graphics'.
> Then select all your games as high performance. Browse to the game file if it does not appear there.


i have done that 
but whenever i turn off the game switchabel graphics pop up and says the game is not assigned any gpu


----------



## ratul (Aug 21, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Hey ratul are you sure you are seeing increase in performance with new drivers? Im getting low fps in witcher 2 after installing the 12.8 drivers. Also can you please tell me your stable oc values for the new drivers and what all games you have tried after over clocking? Thanks.



well i tried skyrim, huge improvement, 5-8fps..
GTA IV: 2-3fps
Batman Arkham city: 2-3fps
PES 2013 demo: no improvement
NFS Run: can't say, don't go above 30fps..
Crysis 2: Almost same (1-2fps increase).

Don't have witcher 2, so can't say about that, these are games i tried after 12.8, rest (like prototype) require less power so that's constant 60fps only..
Stable OC value same as previous:
Core: 675mhz
Memory: 1005mhz.



himanshubias said:


> i have bought 15r se one month ago
> the catalayst control is showing some prob that i have to again n again configure some app like cod mw3 n assassins creed for high performance
> and the app like ccleaner show me that the video card in syatem is intel hd 4000
> is it like that only or my gpu is not working properly
> ...



bro, that's because of enduro in AMD, 7730m won't kick in until needed, what fps are you getting in creed and mw3, i was able to play creed smoothly in highest settings, so if you can too, then 7730m is active..

And no utility will show 7730m (speccy, ccleaner, dxdiag), cause it's not active on the system by default, and you can't make 7730m default, i tried by uninstalling intel drivers, then windows aero was gone, and screen resolution was like 800x600...
7730m is just there when needed, nothing else, if you think it's not working, you can compare your game fps with the one on *Notebookcheck.net*, mostly you should get higher than that..


----------



## himanshubias (Aug 21, 2012)

ratul said:


> well i tried skyrim, huge improvement, 5-8fps..
> GTA IV: 2-3fps
> Batman Arkham city: 2-3fps
> PES 2013 demo: no improvement
> ...



but how can it be possible that it kicks in for nfs mw but not for nfs hot pur.. n cod mw3 n creed (i cheaked from amd system moniter)
and when i assign them in "high performance" mode they automatically switch to "not assigned ". catalyst control is going the way it want
cant i disable enduro


----------



## ratul (Aug 21, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> but how can it be possible that it kicks in for nfs mw but not for nfs hot pur.. n cod mw3 n creed (i cheaked from amd system moniter)
> and when i assign them in "high performance" mode they automatically switch to "not assigned ". catalyst control is going the way it want
> cant i disable enduro



try re-installing drivers from *here*..
i think there must be something wrong with your drivers, as mine remembers "high performance" setting once i assign it..
unfortunately, you can't disable enduro, the card is made for enduro, it can't kick in without it...


----------



## rider (Aug 21, 2012)

How many of you guys updated catalyst 12.8 version?


----------



## Bhambya (Aug 21, 2012)

12.8 s changelog says that this driver does not support switchable graphics so I wouldn't recommend installing it


----------



## rider (Aug 21, 2012)

Bhambya said:


> 12.8 s changelog says that this driver does not support switchable graphics so I wouldn't recommend installing it



I'm using it and its fine  in automatic switchability.


----------



## chauhan (Aug 22, 2012)

Guys
Shocking discovery about the dell 17 r. The network adapter is a 10/100Mbps only no giga bit interface. In linux it works with a gigabit realtech driver r8169 which beats me. The wifi driver is the Intel centrino 2230 using the *iwlwifi *kernel module. About the LAN interface it looks like dell has deliberately kept the speed down to 10/100Mbps despite the gigabit capability of the HM77 Intel chipset. Any ideal for this amazing business strategy?


----------



## himanshubias (Aug 22, 2012)

ratul said:


> try re-installing drivers from *here*..
> i think there must be something wrong with your drivers, as mine remembers "high performance" setting once i assign it..
> unfortunately, you can't disable enduro, the card is made for enduro, it can't kick in without it...



hope it would work 
n 12.8 ver is working or not


----------



## ratul (Aug 22, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> hope it would work
> n 12.8 ver is working or not



of course 12.8 drivers are working, i myself is using the same..


----------



## savvy (Aug 22, 2012)

Is there any possibilities to get the 15r model with FHD TRUE-LIFE display ??? I really like GLOSSY display....


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 22, 2012)

ratul said:


> well i tried skyrim, huge improvement, 5-8fps..
> GTA IV: 2-3fps
> Batman Arkham city: 2-3fps
> PES 2013 demo: no improvement
> ...




I dont know how your gpu is handling such clocks man, no matter what I do I can't get past 610 core and 950 memory..are u getting bsod randomly? And is there any structural anomaly in your laptop near the speaker (the one with the skullcandy logo)? In my laptop the back cover is not properly placed so the aluminium casing is slightly bent as it is forced against the speaker, it is nothing serious but it has been bugging me since I noticed it, I tried to fix it by removing the cover but couldn't.


----------



## himanshubias (Aug 22, 2012)

ratul said:


> of course 12.8 drivers are working, i myself is using the same..



bro there's nothing like switchable graphics in 12.8 
when i go to switchable graphics it only show like this in photoView attachment 6520
better give me the link to the older ver. plz


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> bro there's nothing like switchable graphics in 12.8
> when i go to switchable graphics it only show like this in photoView attachment 6520
> better give me the link to the older ver. plz



it works for me as automatic switching.
get back to 12.6 here is the LINK


----------



## himanshubias (Aug 22, 2012)

ratul said:


> try re-installing drivers from *here*..
> i think there must be something wrong with your drivers, as mine remembers "high performance" setting once i assign it..
> unfortunately, you can't disable enduro, the card is made for enduro, it can't kick in without it...



the auto detect of 12.8 is also not making cod mw 3 or hot pur with gpu though nfs mw is running with gpu
should i call dell???


----------



## ratul (Aug 22, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> the auto detect of 12.8 is also not making cod mw 3 or hot pur with gpu though nfs mw is running with gpu
> should i call dell???



well, then contact dell if you are not getting good fps...



potheadninja said:


> I dont know how your gpu is handling such clocks man, no matter what I do I can't get past 610 core and 950 memory..are u getting bsod randomly? And is there any structural anomaly in your laptop near the speaker (the one with the skullcandy logo)? In my laptop the back cover is not properly placed so the aluminium casing is slightly bent as it is forced against the speaker, it is nothing serious but it has been bugging me since I noticed it, I tried to fix it by removing the cover but couldn't.



nup, mine does'nt have any structural anomaly, can't see any un-natural bend @ the speaker.. (See Spoiler)



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/NmCQL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lCVwD.jpg



And i am having completely normal behavior in gaming or any other task after overclock, no bsod, no glitches, nothing, everything working perfectly normal, though i just apply the clocks before gaming, after that i switch to normal clocks again..


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 22, 2012)

USB 2.0 vs USB 3.0 speeds


----------



## player100 (Aug 23, 2012)

ASUS G55VW OR  Dell Inspiron 17R Special Edition.... which is better in terms of performance and value???


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone know how to manually activate turbo boost? I want to always keep my laptop in that state, also apart from me and ratul has anyone else overclocked 7730m? if so please post your stable clock values.


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 23, 2012)

player100 said:


> ASUS G55VW OR  Dell Inspiron 17R Special Edition.... which is better in terms of performance and value???


G55VW beats 17R SE hands down IMO, but it costs a lot more too. Also I am not sure whether 17 inches screen is available for this one.



potheadninja said:


> Does anyone know how to manually activate turbo boost? I want to always my laptop in that state, also apart from me and ratul has anyone else overclocked 7730m? if so please post your stable clock values.


Turbo boost is activated all the time by default. I don't think you need to worry about that. I didn't get the time to overclock mine, just a little time crunched. I'll give it a go this weekend.


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 23, 2012)

ratul said:


> try re-installing drivers from *here*..
> i think there must be something wrong with your drivers, as mine remembers "high performance" setting once i assign it..
> unfortunately, you can't disable enduro, the card is made for enduro, it can't kick in without it...



Hey bro please take a picture of your laptop by flipping it upside down, focus near that speaker. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rocktim007 (Aug 24, 2012)

i heard the inspiron 17r SE takes around a month to get after being ordered... is it true?

Whats better? 14r SE with i7 and 2gb 640m vs 17r SE with i5 and 26b 650m gddr5?


----------



## player100 (Aug 24, 2012)

Rocktim007 said:


> i heard the inspiron 17r SE takes around a month to get after being ordered... is it true?
> 
> Whats better? 14r SE with i7 and 2gb 640m vs 17r SE with i5 and 26b 650m gddr5?



17r SE with i5 and 2Gb 650m gddr5 is definitely better.....


----------



## ratul (Aug 24, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Hey bro please take a picture of your laptop by flipping it upside down, focus near that speaker. Thanks in advance.



here it is, see spoiler..



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Vtecr.jpg


----------



## player100 (Aug 25, 2012)

ratul said:


> here it is, see spoiler..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Nice...


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 25, 2012)

ratul said:


> here it is, see spoiler..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, I really appreciate it.


----------



## ratul (Aug 26, 2012)

player100 said:


> Looks Nice...





potheadninja said:


> Thanks man, I really appreciate it.



no worries bro..


----------



## 50103 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rocktim007 said:


> i heard the inspiron 17r SE takes around a month to get after being ordered... is it true?
> 
> Whats better? 14r SE with i7 and 2gb 640m vs 17r SE with i5 and 26b 650m gddr5?



17R S.E takes a month to get THROUGH DELL. better get it through Flipkart  :0


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

50103 said:


> 17R S.E takes a month to get THROUGH DELL. better get it through Flipkart  :0



heyy man dont suggest anything above 50k from flipkart, the user can can be in trouble.. flipkart generally cheats in these things.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 26, 2012)

rider said:


> heyy man dont suggest anything above 50k from flipkart, the user can can be in trouble.. flipkart generally cheats in these things.



yeah specially never pay them on CC just COD...


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 26, 2012)

ratul said:


> no worries bro..



Ratul were u used to play cod 1 multiplayer in kkf server?


----------



## ratul (Aug 26, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Ratul were u used to play cod 1 multiplayer in kkf server?



umm, cod1??
i played it almost 3-4yrs ago, that time i did'nt knew much about multiplayer.. ,i only ended it in single player..

i am nowadays playing CS1.6 on random online servers though..


----------



## Sharma_Nidhi (Aug 27, 2012)

Can some1 tell me if the 14r se is better than the 15r se or not...especially if the 1366X768 resolution is better on the 14" screen or the 15" screen?? and is there a lot of difference in speed between 1Tb 5400rpm and 500gb 7200rpm hard drive?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2012)

ratul said:


> umm, cod1??
> i played it almost 3-4yrs ago, that time i did'nt knew much about multiplayer.. ,i only ended it in single player..
> 
> i am nowadays playing CS1.6 on random online servers though..


 come on this server, whats ur nick in CS 1.6? 103.2.238.20:27022


----------



## ratul (Aug 27, 2012)

Sharma_Nidhi said:


> Can some1 tell me if the 14r se is better than the 15r se or not...especially if the 1366X768 resolution is better on the 14" screen or the 15" screen?? and is there a lot of difference in speed between 1Tb 5400rpm and 500gb 7200rpm hard drive?



imo, it's all upto you which one to choose, performance wise, both are almost equivalent, and it all comes to the portability issues, 15r is quite heavy @ 2.7-2.8kgs, so keep that in mind..
It's obvious that 1366x768 in 14" ~ 1600x900 in 15", so it's better on 14", though dell is providing 1080p in 15"..
And in drive speed, no, their is'nt much difference, both are almost same in the performance, it's something related to platter size increase in 1tb 5400rpm, google it for more info..



RON28 said:


> come on this server, whats ur nick in CS 1.6? 103.2.238.20:27022



ok, my nick is R@tul..


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys!!
In my laptop there are two bluetooth options in the context menu of any file.

Like when I right click abcd.docx and select 'Send To' the first two options are: 'Bluetooth' and 'Bluetooth' with slightly different looking logos. But only the 2nd one works.

Does anyone else have this problem? Specially those who formatted their laptop. Any suggestions to overcome this problem are most welcome.


 attached the screenshot


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 27, 2012)

@ratul, dude visit the following link Dell Inspiron 14R Special Edition Review - Laptops | Laptop | Notebooks Reviews | ThinkDigit Reviews , seems like 1gb gt 640m ddr3 in 14r se is much better than our 2gb 7730m. 3dmark11 scores are better than overclocked 7730m (yours), I think with a bit of overclocking it can beat 650m in samsung np550. Also new bios is out here is the link, Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]. Finally , in my laptop the right speaker (the one without the skullcandy logo) sounds a bit louder than the left one, have you observed this in your laptop also? Any input from other 15r se owners on this issue is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ratul (Aug 28, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> @ratul, dude visit the following link Dell Inspiron 14R Special Edition Review - Laptops | Laptop | Notebooks Reviews | ThinkDigit Reviews , seems like 1gb gt 640m ddr3 in 14r se is much better than our 2gb 7730m. 3dmark11 scores are better than overclocked 7730m (yours), I think with a bit of overclocking it can beat 650m in samsung np550. Also new bios is out here is the link, Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]. Finally , in my laptop the right speaker (the one without the skullcandy logo) sounds a bit louder than the left one, have you observed this in your laptop also? Any input from other 15r se owners on this issue is appreciated. Thanks.



yup, it's showing a very different scores than of notebookreview, so it really beats 7730m, though still not much difference (1865 vs 1915 in 3dmark11), but it still beats it, but still we can't say anything about performance, as none of the users here benchmarked 14r SE in real-gaming scenarios, benchmarks and gaming are world's apart..

Downloading bios update right now... ..



sam142000 said:


> Guys!!
> In my laptop there are two bluetooth options in the context menu of any file.
> 
> Like when I right click abcd.docx and select 'Send To' the first two options are: 'Bluetooth' and 'Bluetooth' with slightly different looking logos. But only the 2nd one works.
> ...



well, i formatted my laptop, but mine is normally showing only one icon..
*i.imgur.com/mo7DV.jpg

though i sometimes get a second icon in the taskbar, but i think that's because of the nokia suite, as it only appears when i connect my phone through it, restarting the pc again removes that icon..


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 28, 2012)

What about the speaker issue?


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 28, 2012)

ratul said:


> yup, it's showing a very different scores than of notebookreview, so it really beats 7730m, though still not much difference (1865 vs 1915 in 3dmark11), but it still beats it, but still we can't say anything about performance, as none of the users here benchmarked 14r SE in real-gaming scenarios, benchmarks and gaming are world's apart..
> 
> Downloading bios update right now... ..
> 
> ...



Got rid of that Bluetooth problem. Just found out a way to delete that icon.


----------



## ratul (Aug 28, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> What about the speaker issue?



well, that i can't make out, on some songs right speaker tend to have more volume, on some it's equal...


----------



## ankurya1985 (Aug 29, 2012)

ratul said:


> yup, it's showing a very different scores than of notebookreview, so it really beats 7730m, though still not much difference (1865 vs 1915 in 3dmark11), but it still beats it, but still we can't say anything about performance, as none of the users here benchmarked 14r SE in real-gaming scenarios, benchmarks and gaming are world's apart..



hey Ratul, i have got mine 14R SE...its just awsome...

BTW i dont know how to benchmark it...if anyone want it ill do the benchmarking...just tell me the procedure...


----------



## ratul (Aug 29, 2012)

ankurya1985 said:


> hey Ratul, i have got mine 14R SE...its just awsome...
> 
> BTW i dont know how to benchmark it...if anyone want it ill do the benchmarking...just tell me the procedure...



gr8, congratz.. ..

To benchmark, u'll need to download 3DMark06 and 3DMark11 and install them, then run the benchmark test, if you can download both then it's ok, otherwise try to run 3DMark11 first..
Download links:
*3DMark11*
*3DMark06*


----------



## Anirban Dev (Aug 29, 2012)

Shout out to all the (probably not many) 17R SE owners. What problems have you guys faced with the Laptop till now? And are they all solvable with software tweaks?


----------



## 50103 (Aug 29, 2012)

Anirban Dev said:


> Shout out to all the (probably not many) 17R SE owners. What problems have you guys faced with the Laptop till now? And are they all solvable with software tweaks?



Battery Life: I get only 1hr 50 mins.
btw Do U own 17R S.E. and What issues are u facing??


----------



## Anirban Dev (Aug 29, 2012)

50103 said:


> Battery Life: I get only 1hr 50 mins.
> btw Do U own 17R S.E. and What issues are u facing??



Nope, just a final check before actually buying the thing. After following this and the sammie thread for sometime, seemed like this was the model on which one could game with most ease.
btw, is that battery life under heavy load?? Otherwise, something is seriously wrong. Is there no Optimus involved??


----------



## ratul (Aug 29, 2012)

50103 said:


> Battery Life: I get only 1hr 50 mins.
> btw Do U own 17R S.E. and What issues are u facing??



seriously, if it's from normal use, then backup is too low... :shocked:..


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 29, 2012)

ratul said:


> seriously, if it's from normal use, then backup is too low... :shocked:..



yeah its 17 inches display ....battery backup is a big drawback in that lappy  desktop replacement battery i can easily get 5 hours from my 550P5C


----------



## 50103 (Aug 30, 2012)

Anirban Dev said:


> Nope, just a final check before actually buying the thing. After following this and the sammie thread for sometime, seemed like this was the model on which one could game with most ease.
> btw, is that battery life under heavy load?? Otherwise, something is seriously wrong. Is there no Optimus involved??



If U wanna use it with battery, don't buy this one.. U won't be able to use 17 incher on ur lap anyway.. It is huge!!! 
If U want battery backup,better get Np550 

But I read in reviews that 17R SE gives 4 hrs battery backup,so maybe my battery is faulty.Will change battery @ end of the first year courtesy of Complete cover. Am not using it in battery mode anyway.

If U wanna game this is the laptop...sorry Desktop replacement for you.

I am able to play most games in almost maxed out settings .


----------



## chauhan (Aug 30, 2012)

I am getting a bty life of about 2hrs 45mins on normal usage (Internet browsing and music) with my 17r.


----------



## Anirban Dev (Aug 30, 2012)

chauhan said:


> I am getting a bty life of about 2hrs 45mins on normal usage (internet and banground music) with my 17r.



Thats more like what i was expecting. 4 hours, as mentioned on notebookcheck might've been the absolute best case scenario.No use wondering, anyhow. Already ordered it.


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

Anirban Dev said:


> Thats more like what i was expecting. 4 hours, as mentioned on notebookcheck might've been the absolute best case scenario.No use wondering, anyhow. Already ordered it.



It's a desktop replacing notebook, not a kinda of laptop which you carry around with yourself.


----------



## Anirban Dev (Aug 30, 2012)

rider said:


> It's a desktop replacing notebook, not a kinda of laptop which you carry around with yourself.



Not that huge a factor with me. Battery life mainly comes into play during power outages. Looking forward to the gamin performance, mainly. I have a history of making drastic upgrades/purchases to play the latest Max Payne game, so this fits a pattern


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 30, 2012)

Guys, there are many driver updates available on the Dell site for our system i.e. 15R SE.
Some of the major ones are BIOS, Audio, Touch Pad, USB 3.0, LAN, etc..


----------



## 50103 (Aug 30, 2012)

Anirban Dev said:


> Not that huge a factor with me. Battery life mainly comes into play during power outages. Looking forward to the gamin performance, mainly. I have a history of making drastic upgrades/purchases to play the latest Max Payne game, so this fits a pattern



Instead of making 'drastic upgrades' U should have purchased a console..  . Am waiting for the next gen to release.


----------



## chauhan (Aug 30, 2012)

Guys have a look at what a small protection device can do. Yesterday their was a surge in the mains where in 440V was briefly recived between the live and neutral. My homemade spike buster protected my laptop and TV but got fried in the process. Here are some photographs
 of the damage. Moral of the story filter mains to your precious lappy.


----------



## ratul (Aug 30, 2012)

chauhan said:


> Guys have a look at what a small protection device can do. Yesterday their was a surge in the mains where in 440V was briefly recived between the live and neutral. My homemade spike buster protected my laptop and TV but got fried in the process. Here are some photographsView attachment 6680View attachment 6681View attachment 6682 of the damage. Moral of the story filter mains to your precious lappy.



wow, that could have definitely fried the mobo, if it was'nt the surge protector.. 
good to know that lappy was safe, even though it would still be covered under accidental coverage.. 



sam142000 said:


> Guys, there are many driver updates available on the Dell site for our system i.e. 15R SE.
> Some of the major ones are BIOS, Audio, Touch Pad, USB 3.0, LAN, etc..



yes, i have downloaded and installed all the latest ones..


----------



## dan4u (Aug 30, 2012)

50103 said:


> Instead of making 'drastic upgrades' U should have purchased a console..  . Am waiting for the next gen to release.



that's gonna be a pretty long wait....



chauhan said:


> Guys have a look at what a small protection device can do. Yesterday their was a surge in the mains where in 440V was briefly recived between the live and neutral. My homemade spike buster protected my laptop and TV but got fried in the process. Here are some photographsView attachment 6680View attachment 6681View attachment 6682 of the damage. Moral of the story filter mains to your precious lappy.



wow, did you make that yourself?? neat stuff....I've got a belkin surge protector.....


----------



## raj_55555 (Aug 31, 2012)

Guys! My lappy's screen has a few black and white dots, almost 7-8 dots are there. This really starting to annoy me, anybody aware of dell's policy on replacing the screen?


----------



## ratul (Aug 31, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Guys! My lappy's screen has a few black and white dots, almost 7-8 dots are there. This really starting to annoy me, anybody aware of dell's policy on replacing the screen?



can u post a pic if possible, i think it could be some dead pixels...
Can't say of their policy for that, contact CC..


----------



## Anirban Dev (Aug 31, 2012)

50103 said:


> Instead of making 'drastic upgrades' U should have purchased a console..  . Am waiting for the next gen to release.



Somehow shooters on console never appealed to me(I have tried a few, and find the entire experience a little off). Moreover, if you're not getting one from abroad, be prepared to pay 50% extra than what the first world pays for the consoles ( maybe more  when they launched recently)


----------



## guru_da_preet (Aug 31, 2012)

Please help me understand this.....

Why is the performance of the GT640 on 14R so much better than the 15R's HD7730 according to notebook check.......is the difference really that much in reality as well


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

Guys HP is releasing new dv6 models, the dv6-6c00 and dv6-6b00,check this dv6-6c00, it has  i7-2670QM(sandy bridge), AMD Radeon HD 7690M XT (lower than 7730m and GT 650m), but option for fhd


EDIT:- 7690M XT =~ 7730m


----------



## ratul (Aug 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys HP is releasing new dv6 models, the dv6-6c00 and dv6-6b00,check this dv6-6c00, it has  i7-2670QM(sandy bridge), AMD Radeon HD 7690M XT (lower than 7730m and GT 650m), but option for fhd



now that sux..
2nd gen proccy with a weak GPU after waiting for such a long time..


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

yea it does, but there's also the dv6-6b00 models, whose specs is not available yet, I think hp is updating their site......


----------



## ratul (Aug 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Guys HP is releasing new dv6 models, the dv6-6c00 and dv6-6b00,check this dv6-6c00, it has  i7-2670QM(sandy bridge), AMD Radeon HD 7690M XT (lower than 7730m and GT 650m), but option for fhd
> 
> 
> EDIT:- 7690M XT is a little better than 7730m



are you sure???
acc to Notebookcheck, both are almost same performer, 7730m performing slightly better (2-4fps) in many games than 7690m XT, as it's just the rebranded 6770m, the highly respectable GPU from HP 6165tx... Still, 7690m XT has the performance of GDDR5, a big advantage.. 
*i.imgur.com/MaT7N.jpg

BTW, i first time opened my lappy, and here's a pic of the internals.. 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/6KzmY.jpg


...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 31, 2012)

^^ yea even I'd seen nbcheck, they are pretty much equal, some games have better fps (2-4) in 7690xt .....select compare in mass effect 3, bf3.........also it scores higher in 3dmark06 and lesser in 3dmark11.....but I guess a driver update can change that.


why did you remove the hardrive?  installing ssd?


----------



## ratul (Aug 31, 2012)

dan4u said:


> ^^ yea even I'd seen nbcheck, they are pretty much equal, some games have better fps (2-4) in 7690xt .....select compare in mass effect 3, bf3.........also it scores higher in 3dmark06 and lesser in 3dmark11.....but I guess a driver update can change that.
> 
> 
> why did you remove the hardrive?  installing ssd?



nope, just for fun..


----------



## sam142000 (Aug 31, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Guys! My lappy's screen has a few black and white dots, almost 7-8 dots are there. This really starting to annoy me, anybody aware of dell's policy on replacing the screen?



My lappy had a dead pixel on the screen since the day it arrived.
But Dell changed the screen. They needed a little persuasion to change it.


----------



## potheadninja (Aug 31, 2012)

@14r se owners, please post results of gaming benchmarks and gaming performance in some demanding games. We have been waiting a long time..


----------



## raj_55555 (Sep 1, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> My lappy had a dead pixel on the screen since the day it arrived.
> But Dell changed the screen. They needed a little persuasion to change it.


Well! I have quite a few. This sucks really.

@ratul I'll post a picture later today, just so busy these days (got robbed of 3 lacs  ).


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2012)

guys really need help. to the people who own a 17r or 15r
so my main purpose is just gaming at the native res, be it 768p or 900p
onto the main question which is
1) i want to play all the games with no problem in the native resolution, but dont have definitive reviews about the 7730m graphics card. i want to know how it performs with games as comparison to the 17r at its own native res. what i have gathered is that 640m>7730m, but i dont want to buy a 14 inch, so my choices lie with either the 17 inch or the 15inch.
2) size is an issue. i have no idea how big the 17 inch really is, but weight is not a concern. i use my current lappy which is like 2.7kg with no problesm on my lap, and i intend to do the same with my new one. also is heat an issue with either
3) my 2 options are the 15r with i7 or the 17r with i5. 

i really need input on this guys, just need to know the gaming performance in their own native resolutions. i want to be able to play all current and future games nicely with no lag. doesnt have to be the ihghest settings but i dont wanna compromise too much as the price of both laptops is coming around to be the same


----------



## dan4u (Sep 1, 2012)

^ 17 inch is a complete desktop replacement, it weighs around 3.5kg and the battery life will be less, I don't think it can be kept on laps for a long time. but the 650m in 17r is way better than the 7730m, also the 650m can handle 900p. if you are looking at the 15r I'd suggest you go for the fhd screen since 768p is pretty old now..........and as far as i5 or i7, it really doesn't matter if you main aim is gaming, you will hardly notice any difference between i5 and i7.


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2012)

im really fine with 768p and i didnt think you got the question. my question is gaming performance of 7730m@768 p VS 650m@900p. i wanna know if i can game fine on 15inch or i have to get a 17 inch just for the 650m. 
as for the weight issue trust me, my laps can handle anything they are made of steel!!
note: my current laptop lasts 15 mins on battery anything more is a godsend.


----------



## potheadninja (Sep 1, 2012)

I would suggest you to go with 17r se if you are ok with the extra weight and reduced battery life. 7730m definitely won't be able to handle upcoming demanding games at native resolution, I have a 15r se and I can't play witcher 2 at native resolution and at medium settings. overheating is not an issue with se laptops in fact they are the coolest ivy bridge laptops released so far, since you don't have to worry about overheating you can safely overclock  650m and overclocked 650m gddr5 is on par with 660m.


----------



## entrana (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks for the valuable input. i have decided to go with the 17r with i5 after all. a few further questions if someone would like to answer them
1) idle temps for 17r
2) max possible battery life for video at power saver/dell recommended mode with half brightness
3) how is the quality of the 17r/15r. i heard last gen dells were highly faulty and heat up like the sun.
4) how is the touchpad quality.
5) are all 17rs backlit, as the model in dell site shows both are but flipkart shows standard keyboard only.
6) screen quality of 17r


----------



## player100 (Sep 1, 2012)

entrana said:


> thanks for the valuable input. i have decided to go with the 17r with i5 after all. a few further questions if someone would like to answer them
> 1) idle temps for 17r
> 2) max possible battery life for video at power saver/dell recommended mode with half brightness
> 3) how is the quality of the 17r/15r. i heard last gen dells were highly faulty and heat up like the sun.
> ...



hey check out this review... it should clear most of ur doubts....
Review Dell Inspiron 17R-SE-7720 Notebook - Notebookcheck.net Reviews


----------



## ratul (Sep 1, 2012)

entrana said:


> thanks for the valuable input. i have decided to go with the 17r with i5 after all. a few further questions if someone would like to answer them
> 1) idle temps for 17r
> 2) max possible battery life for video at power saver/dell recommended mode with half brightness
> 3) how is the quality of the 17r/15r. i heard last gen dells were highly faulty and heat up like the sun.
> ...



And you can check here too:
*Dell Inspiron 17R SE Customer Review*..



raj_55555 said:


> Well! I have quite a few. This sucks really.
> 
> @ratul I'll post a picture later today, just so busy these days (*got robbed of 3 lacs*  ).



, that's sad to hear, it's really a huge loss..


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 1, 2012)

Does anybody have an idea on when the Dell Inspiron i5 with the FHD is going to come to India?


----------



## ratul (Sep 1, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Does anybody have an idea on when the Dell Inspiron i5 with the FHD is going to come to India?



it's already here from a long time:
*Dell Inspiron 15R SE i5 1080p*


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 1, 2012)

I am sorry, I forgot to mention- 17R i5 with FHD not the 15R.


----------



## ratul (Sep 2, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> I am sorry, I forgot to mention- 17R i5 with FHD not the 15R.



for that, i have no idea...


----------



## astro (Sep 7, 2012)

While watching videos on my 15R SE (VLC or WMP), I am experiencing distortion after 4-5 minutes. The video keeps jumping and the sound also starts to break-up. Anyone else has the same experience ? Any suggestions on how to fix this issue without calling Dell Support ?


----------



## ratul (Sep 7, 2012)

astro said:


> While watching videos on my 15R SE (VLC or WMP), I am experiencing distortion after 4-5 minutes. The video keeps jumping and the sound also starts to break-up. Anyone else has the same experience ? Any suggestions on how to fix this issue without calling Dell Support ?



First thing, *STOP USING PIRATED VIDEOS*... 
Secondly, VLC for me never worked, it always used to jump movies like that and then getting pixelated for 3-4 secs... 
Use *K-Lite Mega Codec Pack* (my favorite), or *POTPlayer* (from the makers of great KMPlayer)..
Also keep your Video drivers up to date..


----------



## Anirban Dev (Sep 7, 2012)

Question for the 17R SE users(or the sammie users scoping this thread) : 
What is the best Graphic Driver for the GT 650 right now?


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've often heard you need to pay extra for the backlit
but in the 56k, and the 53k versions of the laptops on the dell website, they always say backlit is included. Is it really like that or a misprint?
I'm thinking of nudging sammy for 15rse, the one with 6gb ram on it, and i5. I feel like sammy is a confused choice for me, with no reliable reviews, mixed outputs from people here, whereas the dell seems like a 'logical' choice. I've watched several videos of indian guys playing games on mid-high-ultra often, with the 7730M, plus the laptop seems like a decent enough buy with FHD, backlit, better AS service, less reported flaws(throttling, what not), etc.
Any inputs would be welcome =]


----------



## Ashish247 (Sep 8, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> I've often heard you need to pay extra for the backlit
> but in the 56k, and the 53k versions of the laptops on the dell website, they always say backlit is included. Is it really like that or a misprint?
> I'm thinking of nudging sammy for 15rse, the one with 6gb ram on it, and i5. I feel like sammy is a confused choice for me, with no reliable reviews, mixed outputs from people here, whereas the dell seems like a 'logical' choice. I've watched several videos of indian guys playing games on mid-high-ultra often, with the 7730M, plus the laptop seems like a decent enough buy with FHD, backlit, better AS service, less reported flaws(throttling, what not), etc.
> Any inputs would be welcome =]


No more throttling in sammy Bios update fixed it. You cannot play new games with 7730m @ FHD in high-ultra settings. But yes, dell is a suitable choice and certainly seem to have lesser issues. I have the same confusion atm. I will not be going for FHD but for the normal 1366x768 resolution(if I go for Dell at all). However sammy is not a bad choice at all now. Only a few problems of dead pixels(2-3 guys reported that) BIOS update reduced temps too.


----------



## player100 (Sep 8, 2012)

Did u see the dell official website...they have made some modification in Inspiron 17R SE.... the cpu, HDD and the price are different now....


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 8, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/mCmy0.png?1
Good news guys!!, the Dell 17R SE i5 version now comes with a FHD screen

Here is the link- *configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&model_id=inspiron-17r-se-7720&oc=v540440in8&s=dhs&fb=1&vw=classic


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 8, 2012)

what is FHD screen?


----------



## dan4u (Sep 8, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> what is FHD screen?



Full high definition i.e (1920x1080)


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 9, 2012)

Can someone tell me what's ICC? like saying HD7730M 2GB DDR3 ICC.
Plus on the dell website, it only says dedicated graphics card for the first and the third laptop on the 15r insipiron SE page.
Misprint? or deliberate? 
And regarding FHD and stuff. Is it a good option to go for FHD on the 15rSE with 7730? I mean I get that I can't play FHD with 7730 on decent settings, and I don't care for much eyecandy. I'm more of the smooth-gameplay oriented types, I could care less about how the water looks around me. But the 7730 can play most games at 1388* something reso right? In let's say mid-high? I'm not looking for ultra, I guess 650M could do that.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 10, 2012)

1. ICC= International Color Consortium 

2. AFAIK all the 15R SE models have the same dedicated Graphic card.

3. You won't be able to play games on FHD with that card, but you can set the resolution to 900p/720p and play games. But the FHD screen is good for watching movies and other stuff. Please visit this link for more info regarding this cards performance- Link

4. Yes, the 7730 is very much capable to play games at 720p and 900p with medium to high settings ( depends upon the game).

5. You can also look at the Samsung NP550P5c- S01IN


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the elaborate reply Abhishek!
for,
2. the confusion what I had was, since "dedicated" was mentioned only in about 2 models, I concluded that the other two might be "integrated" chips, aren't they kind of different? Anyway, I guess it's the same card in all[7730]
5. Yes, I already had these two models, the 15RSE and the S01IN in mind, for about a month now. Still confused, but I'm going to go for one of them, during the ganesh chaturthi festival timeperiod. :]


----------



## ratul (Sep 10, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> Thanks for the elaborate reply Abhishek!
> for,
> 2. the confusion what I had was, since "dedicated" was mentioned only in about 2 models, I concluded that the other two might be "integrated" chips, aren't they kind of different? Anyway, I guess it's the same card in all[7730]
> 5. Yes, I already had these two models, the 15RSE and the S01IN in mind, for about a month now. Still confused, but I'm going to go for one of them, during the ganesh chaturthi festival timeperiod. :]



2. It's a misprint only, all inspiron 15R SE comes with Dedicated 2GB 7730m.
5. both are very capable models, samsung for graphics performance(15-25% performance increase), dell for superb after sales service (samsung is said to be hit by the apple thing, so their servicing has really become poor for now, but is said to recover pretty soon)..


----------



## Jripper (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find the 15R SE with FHD in kolkata? Planning on buying it soon.

Do M.D computers have it? (Its kinda of pointless calling them up since they confuse the normal 15R SE with the FHD one and say that its available.)


----------



## raj_55555 (Sep 11, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the 15R SE with FHD in kolkata? Planning on buying it soon.
> 
> Do M.D computers have it? (Its kinda of pointless calling them up since they confuse the normal 15R SE with the FHD one and say that its available.)



Good luck with that.. Have you even seen the normal 15R SE there or are you just taking there word for it? When I was searching for the 15R SE, they confused the 3rd gen proccy inspiron  with the SE model. Ask them for the price, if it's below 48 k, remain assured that it's not even the SE. Nobody in kolkata has it, at least that's what I was told. It's not even sure whether it will ever stocked in kolkata or not.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 11, 2012)

^ No I asked them about the 15R SE. They had it but were quoting 54.5k for something that has an MRP of 53.9k.

So I didn't buy it.

Its sad that I can't find the FHD version here. I really needed it. Can't live with lame screens -_-


----------



## raj_55555 (Sep 12, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ No I asked them about the 15R SE. They had it but were quoting 54.5k for something that has an MRP of 53.9k.
> 
> So I didn't buy it.
> 
> Its sad that I can't find the FHD version here. I really needed it. Can't live with lame screens -_-



I would have suggested you to order online for the FHD one, but the hassles involved are far too great. Maybe you should ask them if they can bring one for you.


----------



## Adityaak (Sep 12, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> 1. ICC= International Color Consortium
> 
> 2. AFAIK all the 15R SE models have the same dedicated Graphic card.
> 
> ...




i am playing many games with ultra high settings @ 1080p 


Anyone know how to do restore from recovery drive provided by Dell????
if i want to restore my lappi to factory setting what will be the procedure?
Thanks!


----------



## Jripper (Sep 12, 2012)

^ Yes I know. Thats the reason I am not opting for online buying. And the place where I stay at isn't very courier friendly either.

Do you think I will be able to get the 15R SE FHD(i5) at the dell official showroom at kankurgachi?? As in do the official showrooms keep the 1080p models?


----------



## ratul (Sep 12, 2012)

Adityaak said:


> i am playing many games with ultra high settings @ 1080p
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to do restore from recovery drive provided by Dell????
> ...



why you want factory settings?? all those bloatwares will come again, and you'll have to update the drivers yet again...
btw, i've no idea about the procedure, i deleted the recovery partition on the day i received this lappy...


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 12, 2012)

Adityaak said:


> i am playing many games with ultra high settings @ 1080p
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to do restore from recovery drive provided by Dell????
> ...



Whoa. Do let me know which are the games you're 'maxing out' at 1080p with a 7730M..

&

*support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/kcs/document?c=us&l=en&s=gen&docid=DSN_336966&isLegacy=true


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 12, 2012)

ratul said:


> btw, i've no idea about the procedure, *i deleted the recovery partition* on the day i received this lappy...



You shouldn't have done it


----------



## sam142000 (Sep 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You shouldn't have done it



Y so?? I too have done it.


----------



## ratul (Sep 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> You shouldn't have done it



And can you explain why??? 
I don't see any reason for a waste partition eating away my 13GB's of HDD space, i would've never used it, as i like to format my system, rather than to use recovery partition..
And i am not sure, but recovery would've taken the lappy to "factory default" settings, means all those bloatwares and old drivers would've been back, also Win7HP, which i again had to format for my win7ultimate..
Recovery in my case, is for beginners, who don't like to customise and love factory settings..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Y so?? I too have done it.





ratul said:


> And can you explain why???
> I don't see any reason for a waste partition eating away my 13GB's of HDD space, i would've never used it, as i like to format my system, rather than to use recovery partition..
> And i am not sure, but recovery would've taken the lappy to "factory default" settings, means all those bloatwares and old drivers would've been back, also Win7HP, which i again had to format for my win7ultimate..
> Recovery in my case, is for beginners, who don't like to customise and love factory settings..



Well well, recovery partition does comes handy when you don't want to carry the OS DVD/PD all the time, and there may be a time when you missed you recovery media and still need to format.

And yeah, recovery would bring back your laptop with all those bloatwares, but you can always remove them, not a big deal. Regarding drivers, except graphics drivers, rest aren't much worthy to upgrade (in most cases), so one manual driver  update is also easy. Plus, do tell me, what exactly have you made use of ultimate over HP ? (except aero) And recovery in no way is for beginners. (you dubbed it like that).


----------



## ratul (Sep 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well well, recovery partition does comes handy when you don't want to carry the OS DVD/PD all the time, and there may be a time when you missed you recovery media and still need to format.
> 
> And yeah, recovery would bring back your laptop with all those bloatwares, but you can always remove them, not a big deal. Regarding drivers, except graphics drivers, rest aren't much worthy to upgrade (in most cases), so one manual driver  update is also easy. Plus, do tell me, what exactly have you made use of ultimate over HP ? (except aero) And recovery in no way is for beginners. (you dubbed it like that).



Well, ultimate has a huge advantage for me in working in virtual environments and managing group policies..
See *here* for comparison...
*i.imgur.com/qDIRo.jpg​..
Group policy is the main feature for me, as i manage my settings and account privileges with it, also when i was doing my networking classes and working on Windows server on VMWare, there were some feature my teacher told that'll only work on win7ultimate (i think it to be VDI from above image), so i was at the advantage there.. 
Also, Remote Desktop Connection, which is not available on HP, how can i even live without it..  (i know there are alternatives like logmein, but Remote Desktop Connection feels very right and easy)..
IT professionals loses many important tools with Home premium, so better to use win7ultimate..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, Group Policy is one thing which matters sometimes. Even I am using Ultimate just due to it.


----------



## ratul (Sep 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yeah, Group Policy is one thing which matters sometimes. Even I am using Ultimate just due to it.



..
So i think now you can understand that it was the right decision for *me* to remove recovery partition, as there was no need of it for me..


----------



## raj_55555 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Yes I know. Thats the reason I am not opting for online buying. And the place where I stay at isn't very courier friendly either.
> 
> Do you think I will be able to get the 15R SE FHD(i5) at the dell official showroom at kankurgachi?? As in do the official showrooms keep the 1080p models?



I doubt it, just call them and ask. You can find the contact number on the dell's site I guess. I found it by Googling.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 13, 2012)

ratul said:


> ..
> So i think now you can understand that it was the right decision for *me* to remove recovery partition, as there was no need of it for me..



Was 13GB out of 1000GB was eating so much space?


----------



## ratul (Sep 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Was 13GB out of 1000GB was eating so much space?



nooo..  
but it was ruining my planned partition sizes.. 
You get just 930GB out of 1024GB, which looks good rather than 917GB, now i have 130GB C:, as planned by me before this beast came..


----------



## Adityaak (Sep 14, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> Whoa. Do let me know which are the games you're 'maxing out' at 1080p with a 7730M..
> 
> &
> 
> Restoring Your Computer´s Software to the Factory Settings | Dell




I play many games like Batman City,Asylum , NFS The Run , Burnout Paradise City, Game Of Thrones, GTA IV, MP3,Sniper Elite 2 @1080p with hardly any problem
anyways thanks for the link

Can anyone  please tell me if i restored factory setting from my recovery drive will it erase my entire 1TB HDD or just the OS partition???


Thanks in advance....!


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 14, 2012)

New variants are now available for the 15rSE.
The i5, 6gb version had been dropped a while back, it's back with 8gb on it now.
Models- New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## Jripper (Sep 14, 2012)

^ Its FHD too. I am going mad trying to find out which retail store in kolkata has that one. 
I called the showroom and even they don't have it. And online ordering is not an option -_-


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 14, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Its FHD too. I am going mad trying to find out which retail store in kolkata has that one.
> I called the showroom and even they don't have it. And online ordering is not an option -_-


I had asked the dell rep @croma, he said you can only order it online..


----------



## Jripper (Sep 14, 2012)

^ That is just sad :\


----------



## Adityaak (Sep 14, 2012)

Adityaak said:


> Can anyone  please tell me if i restored factory setting from my recovery drive will it erase my entire 1TB HDD or just the OS partition???
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance....!



can anyone please tell me this?


----------



## sam142000 (Sep 15, 2012)

Adityaak said:


> can anyone please tell me this?



I guess it would erase your entire HDD. That's what factory resetting means.

Why dont you just call the CC for this??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2012)

^^factory setting means the state in which laptop was shipped from factory so it is pretty obvious that entire hard disk will be formatted.


----------



## ratul (Sep 15, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> New variants are now available for the 15rSE.
> The i5, 6gb version had been dropped a while back, it's back with 8gb on it now.
> Models- New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell India



wtf, they increased the best model's price by 3k???
what changed in it except the processor, which is almost similar to previous 3612qm???

edit: they now also include 32GB msata, means no more sluggish boot times..


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 15, 2012)

ratul said:


> wtf, they increased the best model's price by 3k???
> what changed in it except the processor, which is almost similar to previous 3612qm???
> 
> edit: they now also include 32GB msata, means no more sluggish boot times..



There's no msata, where did you see it? 
Dell's pricing is just.. :S


----------



## ratul (Sep 15, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> There's no msata, where did you see it?
> Dell's pricing is just.. :S



msata *here*..

*i.imgur.com/v2Pkk.jpg​


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 15, 2012)

ratul said:


> msata *here*..
> 
> *i.imgur.com/v2Pkk.jpg​


Nice, I certainly missed that.
So, 66k+ 5% VAT, + Any idea how much is the local taxes they're talking about(Mumbai/Pune)?


----------



## ratul (Sep 15, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> Nice, I certainly missed that.
> So, 66k+ 5% VAT, + Any idea how much is the local taxes they're talking about(Mumbai/Pune)?



Can't say, but i think there should'nt be any local taxes involved in metro cities (or they are included???), as i purchased it here in delhi, and other than 5% VAT, no other tax were applied..
The reason i said it could be included, because before purchasing, i chatted with DELL representatives, and they sent me quotes, in which there were some "Counter Vailing Duty", which when i asked, they said that they are local taxes, which they have to pay to the govt, so online prices are those local taxes included..

Edit: Luckily, i found the mail and the quotes, here's a snapshot for that:
*i.imgur.com/lYsnN.jpg


----------



## Gtb93 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot, that helps.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 15, 2012)

Adityaak said:


> I play many games like Batman City,Asylum , NFS The Run , Burnout Paradise City, Game Of Thrones, GTA IV, MP3,Sniper Elite 2 @1080p with hardly any problem
> anyways thanks for the link
> 
> Can anyone  please tell me if i restored factory setting from my recovery drive will it erase my entire 1TB HDD or just the OS partition???
> ...





sam142000 said:


> I guess it would erase your entire HDD. That's what factory resetting means.
> 
> Why dont you just call the CC for this??





whitestar_999 said:


> ^^factory setting means the state in which laptop was shipped from factory so it is pretty obvious that entire hard disk will be formatted.



I don't know how recovery system works in Inspiron, but in my Vaio, factory reset gives you option of restoring either only C: or whole system.


----------



## ratul (Sep 16, 2012)

ok guys, now even i am a bit skeptical about 7730m's kicking in ability (enduro)..
I recently downloaded F1 2012 Demo via Steam (on thursday), and played for 1-1.5hrs, ran fine with slight stutter @ high settings, so i exited the game to see what was wrong..(temps were 90c of CPU , i thought there has to be something fishy going on)..
I put it in high performance mode in CCC, and ran, crashing on the main menu and launching after 10-15mins of clicking on icon, did'nt knew what was going on..
Today, i tried to put it in power saver mode and voila, it ran with the same frame rates (15-25 in high), but being in power saver mode, it was running on HD4000, so does games running on Intel GPU causes CPU to be @ high temps??

And who's at fault here for crashing of the game, AMD for non-compatible drivers, or F1, for not supporting AMD Graphics (Given that @ Steam Discussions, many users are facing this issue, mostly are with AMD Graphics)..

*Enduro:* I am really surprised that when i ran for the first time, it was'nt assigned any mode manually, so a demanding game like F1 2012 should have automatically switched to 7730m, which it did'nt, so now i am in a bit confusion that how would i know that which games are running on AMD or Intel???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> ok guys, now even i am a bit skeptical about 7730m's kicking in ability (enduro)..
> I recently downloaded F1 2012 Demo via Steam (on thursday), and played for 1-1.5hrs, ran fine with slight stutter @ high settings, so i exited the game to see what was wrong..(temps were 90c of CPU , i thought there has to be something fishy going on)..
> I put it in high performance mode in CCC, and ran, crashing on the main menu and launching after 10-15mins of clicking on icon, did'nt knew what was going on..
> Today, i tried to put it in power saver mode and voila, it ran with the same frame rates (15-25 in high), but being in power saver mode, it was running on HD4000, so does games running on Intel GPU causes CPU to be @ high temps??



I don't think so. HD4000 @ 90° is just too much.



ratul said:


> And who's at fault here for crashing of the game, AMD for non-compatible drivers, or F1, for not supporting AMD Graphics (Given that @ Steam Discussions, many users are facing this issue, mostly are with AMD Graphics)..



Is it happening continuously ?




ratul said:


> *Enduro:* I am really surprised that when i ran for the first time, it was'nt assigned any mode manually, so a demanding game like F1 2012 should have automatically switched to 7730m, which it did'nt, so now i am in a bit confusion that how would i know that which games are running on AMD or Intel???



Sometimes some games may not get detected by CCC, but it has not happened with me till now. I haven't tried many games though.


----------



## ratul (Sep 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't think so. HD4000 @ 90° is just too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, it's happening continuously, if i put it in high performance mode, game would launch about 10mins later, and till then continuously taking about 15% CPU, and after launching crashes on main menu loading screen, but in power saver mode, it just opens up instantaneously...

And even i am confused that how HD4000 can make CPU reach 90c, it can be that it's built into the CPU only, so when HD4000 heats up, it also heats CPU with it, thus reaching high temps..


----------



## raj_55555 (Sep 17, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> Nice, I certainly missed that.
> So, 66k+ 5% VAT, + Any idea how much is the local taxes they're talking about(Mumbai/Pune)?



AFAIK you have to pay Octroi charges. You may Google for the octroi rates I think.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> Nice, I certainly missed that.
> So, 66k+ 5% VAT, + Any idea how much is the local taxes they're talking about(Mumbai/Pune)?



I was comparing the prices from Dell US and Dell India
15r SE 1099$ (dell us)
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

15r SE Rs 59990 (dell India)
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

17r SE 1099$ (dell US)
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

17r SE >1 lakh (dell India)
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

So, how come Rs. 59990 equals Rs. 1 lakh?


----------



## shivang (Sep 18, 2012)

*HELP ME IN CHOOSING THE RIGHT ONE..*

I know *Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN* has 1600x900 resolution and good pixel density with 300 nits brightness.bt also has poor contrast ratio of 121:1 while both *Dell inspiron 15R and its SE version* has approx 553:1(glossy one) and 500:1(matte).. if anyone has looked up both laptop screen then plz give me good advice.
even my old lappie *Dell inspiron 1525* has contrast ratio of 180:1 & believe me it comes no close to today's lcd panels..

Apart from heating issues it makes no sense of having awesome graphic card when ur Display sucks. 

Pls help me bcoz i m going to buy laptop next week.


----------



## Adityaak (Sep 18, 2012)

ratul said:


> ok guys, now even i am a bit skeptical about 7730m's kicking in ability (enduro)..
> I recently downloaded F1 2012 Demo via Steam (on thursday), and played for 1-1.5hrs, ran fine with slight stutter @ high settings, so i exited the game to see what was wrong..(temps were 90c of CPU , i thought there has to be something fishy going on)..
> I put it in high performance mode in CCC, and ran, crashing on the main menu and launching after 10-15mins of clicking on icon, did'nt knew what was going on..
> Today, i tried to put it in power saver mode and voila, it ran with the same frame rates (15-25 in high), but being in power saver mode, it was running on HD4000, so does games running on Intel GPU causes CPU to be @ high temps??
> ...



if you open the catalyst control center of AMD you can see which application which uses intel hd 4000 or the 7730m




Is there any simple way to restore the .wim recovery files ???
i extracted the factory.wim file from the recovery drive of my lapi my dell datasafe local backup is not working so any simple way to restore to factory.wim
thanks in advance


----------



## saiyanorama (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am planning to buy Dell Inspiron 17R SE with 3 year extended warranty, but on Dell's website it is not giving the option to extend my warranty. Is the 3 year warranty extension only applicable for specific models?
Thank you.


----------



## ratul (Sep 18, 2012)

Luffy said:


> I was comparing the prices from Dell US and Dell India
> 15r SE 1099$ (dell us)
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> ...



well if you see, 17R US model does'nt have 3D screen or 1.5TB hDD, though indian models tends to be a bit costlier than US models...



shivang said:


> *HELP ME IN CHOOSING THE RIGHT ONE..*
> 
> I know *Samsung NP550P5C-S01IN* has 1600x900 resolution and good pixel density with 300 nits brightness.bt also has poor contrast ratio of 121:1 while both *Dell inspiron 15R and its SE version* has approx 553:1(glossy one) and 500:1(matte).. if anyone has looked up both laptop screen then plz give me good advice.
> even my old lappie *Dell inspiron 1525* has contrast ratio of 180:1 & believe me it comes no close to today's lcd panels..
> ...



you answered your own ques, if you are not satisfied with heating and display (which you obviously can't change after buying), then you must opt for 15R SE only..
Remember 7730m is just made to seem lower end graphics card by some folks here, but the performance difference in 650m ddr3 and 7730m is roughly 15-25%..



Adityaak said:


> *if you open the catalyst control center of AMD you can see which application which uses intel hd 4000 or the 7730m
> *
> 
> Is there any simple way to restore the .wim recovery files ???
> ...



dude, i already know that, that's just lame of you to be writing this.. 
if you read my statement carefully, i said that it works on Power Saving mode (aka HD4000)...
and regarding .wim, don't know how to do it in Win7, but i do in Windows Server 2008.. 



saiyanorama said:


> Hello everyone. I am planning to buy Dell Inspiron 17R SE with 3 year extended warranty, but on Dell's website it is not giving the option to extend my warranty. Is the 3 year warranty extension only applicable for specific models?
> Thank you.



that's really weird, coz recently it was available, and now only one model is shown in 17R SE with 1 yr warranty??


----------



## 50103 (Sep 18, 2012)

saiyanorama said:


> Hello everyone. I am planning to buy Dell Inspiron 17R SE with 3 year extended warranty, but on Dell's website it is not giving the option to extend my warranty. Is the 3 year warranty extension only applicable for specific models?
> Thank you.



If u call Dell and speak to them, they will give you 3 yrs warranty. I bought the same with 3 yrs C.C 



Luffy said:


> I was comparing the prices from Dell US and Dell India
> 15r SE 1099$ (dell us)
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> ...




It has something to do with Duties imposed by Indian Government !!


----------



## ratul (Sep 18, 2012)

guys, new video driver update for 15R SE available through DELL, 8.982.6.0, A02...
Download from *here*...


----------



## sam142000 (Sep 18, 2012)

ratul said:


> guys, new video driver update for 15R SE available through DELL, 8.982.6.0, A02...
> Download from *here*...


Have you installed them?
I just came to know they are meant for windows8 laptops!!


----------



## ratul (Sep 18, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Have you installed them?
> I just came to know they are meant for windows8 laptops!!



have'nt installed them, just downloaded them..
well, they could be based on 12.8 drivers by AMD, which supports windows 8, but that does'nt mean that these are *just* meant for win8, can be installed on win7 as well.


----------



## game-freak (Sep 18, 2012)

hi im considering buying 17r SE but i have some questions
1. does the laptop have any heating issues ?
2. any throttling issues ?
3. hows the display quality and build quality 
4. i will be buying the i5 version so will it be ok for gaming as its a dual core processor
5. how future proof is the configuration when it comes to gaming(in terms of years)
would really appreciate if any1 who owns the same laptop answer the above questions
thnx in advance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2012)

ratul said:


> well if you see, 17R US model does'nt have 3D screen or 1.5TB hDD, though indian models tends to be a bit costlier than US models...



I did contact dell India for replacing the Blue-ray with the dual layer dvd drive and removing the 3d screen and glasses completely. still they gave a 1.03 lakh rate... 
View attachment 6926
View attachment 6927
View attachment 6928
View attachment 6929

OK, adding an extra hdd (500 GB) will cost about 5-6k i guess. what i still don't get is if dell can sell 1099$ 15r se at 60K, why can't they do it for the 1099$ 17r se?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2012)

Add 1066MHz RAM to that, its literally wtf Dell !?!


----------



## RON28 (Sep 19, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Add 1066MHz RAM to that, its literally wtf Dell !?!


is it a typo mistake or Dell has gone nuts?


----------



## raj_55555 (Sep 19, 2012)

game-freak said:


> hi im considering buying 17r SE but i have some questions
> 1. does the laptop have any heating issues ?
> 2. any throttling issues ?
> 3. hows the display quality and build quality
> ...


1. Absolutely not! That's the best part about this one I guess.
2. Not sure what you mean by that. If you mean how it performs under stress, I guess it's works just about fine.
3. Display is very good, build quality not very good but not bad either.
4. I went for i5 myself. Believe it or not, i7 performs no better than i5 in 90% of the games (even the most recent ones).
5. I guess two years, but commenting on the future is a risky business.


----------



## ratul (Sep 19, 2012)

Luffy said:


> I did contact dell India for replacing the Blue-ray with the dual layer dvd drive and removing the 3d screen and glasses completely. still they gave a 1.03 lakh rate...
> View attachment 6926
> View attachment 6927
> View attachment 6928
> ...



this is sick, :-X..
3D screen itself with glasses will cost ~30k acc to me..
and blu-ray drive ~5k, either they quoted wrong price, or you can take out the parts from lappy, but still have to pay full cost... 
And 1066Mhz must be a typo only..


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2012)

Can I get a better resolution screen with 15R? Like 1080p?

Basically I want a laptop with 1920x1080 screen. Even 1440x900 would do. i5 processor and faster/equal gfx to HD 7730M.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 19, 2012)

ico said:


> Can I get a better resolution screen with 15R? Like 1080p?



Definitely: 

1. The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

2. The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Definitely:
> 
> 1. The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> 
> 2. The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


where's the option for screen?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

ico said:


> Can I get a better resolution screen with 15R? Like 1080p?
> 
> Basically I want a laptop with 1920x1080 screen. Even 1440x900 would do. i5 processor and faster/equal gfx to HD 7730M.



Dude, why Dell??


----------



## ratul (Sep 19, 2012)

ico said:


> where's the option for screen?



here's the screen option:
*i.imgur.com/rhXpN.jpg​


----------



## Jripper (Sep 19, 2012)

^ Sadly this is not available at any retail stores. -_- Online ordering seems to be the only option.


----------



## ico (Sep 19, 2012)

ratul said:


> here's the screen option:
> *i.imgur.com/rhXpN.jpg​


thanks..!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2012)

> this is sick, :-X..
> 3D screen itself with glasses will cost ~30k acc to me..
> and blu-ray drive ~5k, either they quoted wrong price, or you can take out the parts from lappy, but still have to pay full cost...
> And 1066Mhz must be a typo only..



I also told them that the Intel Core i7- 3630 QM or 3632 QM are not even listed on Intel's Official website. I think they're yet to be released.

And yes, the 1066 MHz should be 1600 MHz.

I'll try asking dell again to upgrade the processor and RAM of i5 17r SE to i7 3610 and 8 GB single DIMM and remove the windows 7 (about 6-7k) and McAfee antivirus (rs 1k I guess) and then quote me the price.

BUT STILL if 1099$ 15r SE is priced at 60K why not the 1099$ 17r SE?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2012)

^They won't remove windows for sure.


----------



## ratul (Sep 20, 2012)

Luffy said:


> I also told them that the Intel Core i7- 3630 QM or 3632 QM are not even listed on Intel's Official website. I think they're yet to be released.
> 
> And yes, the 1066 MHz should be 1600 MHz.
> 
> ...






dashing.sujay said:


> ^They won't remove windows for sure.



dashing.sujay is right, they won't even think of that..
i would recommend then to wait for sometime, hopefully they bring back the cheap i5 model, which was approx. 65k, coz i don't think they would reduce price for this, even if you settle for intel celeron in it..


----------



## Adityaak (Sep 20, 2012)

ratul said:


> well if you see, 17R US model does'nt have 3D screen or 1.5TB hDD, though indian models tends to be a bit costlier than US models...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nm so how do you restore the .wim files in Windows Server 2008??


----------



## ratul (Sep 20, 2012)

Adityaak said:


> nm so how do you restore the .wim files in Windows Server 2008??



well, windows server 2008 has a tool named "Windows System Image Manager", through which we can create unattended installation using the install.wim file located on the windows disc, once created, can be used anywhere to restore that install.wim file to any system..


----------



## sai_geek (Sep 20, 2012)

I am confused whether to go for *HD or FHD anti-glare* on Dell Inspiron 15r special edition.
I basically need a screen that would be better for *working longer hours and reading text *(i mean readability).
Apart from this I am a CSE student would use my lappy for* programming and web browsing *.I am not a gamer but would watch movies occasionally.
There is a BUZZ around that a FHD screen will make text shorter and little due to its high res.Is it true?
plz restrict ur thoughts to 15r special edition.....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2012)

FHD will be much better. Higher resolution does not mean smaller text....


----------



## sai_geek (Sep 20, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> FHD will be much better. Higher resolution does not mean smaller text....



do u hav any experience with FHD


----------



## daksh (Sep 20, 2012)

FHD means crisper text not smaller. Text will not have pixelated jagged edges. And you can always zoom into Web pages by holding control and scrolling in or out.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2012)

^ Yes. Let me explain in detail. Windows scales the text automatically so that it appears similarly sized on all resolutions. Windows scales text to 125% on 1080p screen. Imagine the letter S on both screens. Although similarly sized it will be composed of more pixels on 1080p display as pixel density is higher. This will lead to smoother curves. This is a very very crude example but ultimately text will appear better. For the same reason Apple uses high resolution displays on iphone, ipad and MacBook air. 
Also FHD screens have better color reproduction not because of resolution but because everything improves with price


----------



## manishhn (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi guys, I have ben following this thread for a long time. Im planning on buying a laptop, and need some help deciding. I dunno which one to decide one, the 15r SE (i7, 8gb, Rs.65990), or the Samsung NP550 s02IN. My requirements are using CAD software like CATIA, autocad etc, watching quite a lot of movies, and playing a few games (~~gta 4). Which one would be better? also, how much difference is there b/w the sammie screen (1600*900) and the fhd in 15rse? and would the graphics card in these models be of any use for CAD work? coz i read that these are consumer based gpu and not suitable for cad related work, something abt dirextx vs opengl ..please help guys! thanks in advance


----------



## ratul (Sep 22, 2012)

manishhn said:


> Hi guys, I have ben following this thread for a long time. Im planning on buying a laptop, and need some help deciding. I dunno which one to decide one, the 15r SE (i7, 8gb, Rs.65990), or the Samsung NP550 s02IN. My requirements are using CAD software like CATIA, autocad etc, watching quite a lot of movies, and playing a few games (~~gta 4). Which one would be better? also, how much difference is there b/w the sammie screen (1600*900) and the fhd in 15rse? and would the graphics card in these models be of any use for CAD work? coz i read that these are consumer based gpu and not suitable for cad related work, something abt dirextx vs opengl ..please help guys! thanks in advance



for you, definitely 15R SE FHD, as you'll mostly work on CAD softwares, in which i think workspace is the most important necessity, FHD will provide you with ample of space as compared to 900p of sammy. Also movies will be a bless on a FHD screen.. 
And for graphics card compatibility, it's better to consult the regarding softwares compatibility, as some might be compatible, some might not.. Even i am facing problem with 7730m in photoshop (where liquify just shows black screen) and sony vegas (where rendering on 7730m causes artifacts to come into videos)..
For both, i had to use intel GPU only.. So, check for compatibility yourself..


----------



## maxpayne031 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey i am new here and i am also wanted to buy a new laptop. My main motive is to play new games and watch hd movies. Samsung 5 550 was my first laptop which i considered first but after reading this thread i just moved to Dell. As Samsung is facing heat issue and poor after sales service i looked at 14R SE and 15R SE both are good laptop with good user rating. In 14 R SE you have better gpu but less screen size and in 15R SE you have less gpu and better screen size and their price is almost same. Now i am confused which to take as screen size matters but the gpu cant play games in highest and in full hd. Now please help me as i wanted to play games in highest setting and to watch movies in fhd and screen size matter to me and i cant go further than 15r se. Can any one tell me can they play games in highest setting without any glitches like gta 4 max payne 3 etc.., which to buy please help me... Any other manufacturer laptop better than this i will consider it but should not exceed price of 15r se.


----------



## ratul (Sep 22, 2012)

maxpayne031 said:


> Hey i am new here and i am also wanted to buy a new laptop. My main motive is to play new games and watch hd movies. Samsung 5 550 was my first laptop which i considered first but after reading this thread i just moved to Dell. As Samsung is facing heat issue and poor after sales service i looked at 14R SE and 15R SE both are good laptop with good user rating. In 14 R SE you have better gpu but less screen size and in 15R SE you have less gpu and better screen size and their price is almost same. Now i am confused which to take as screen size matters but the gpu cant play games in highest and in full hd. Now please help me as i wanted to play games in highest setting and to watch movies in fhd and screen size matter to me and i cant go further than 15r se. *Can any one tell me can they play games in highest setting without any glitches like gta 4 max payne 3 etc*.., which to buy please help me... Any other manufacturer laptop better than this i will consider it but should not exceed price of 15r se.



neither 640m or 7730m or even sammy's 650m are powerful enough to play MP3 or GTA4 in highest settings in FHD resolution, these are multimedia laptops dude, not gaming laptops.. 
7730m is powerful enough to play in medium settings on FHD with AA off..
and if you can, i would suggest you to wait till diwali, as more options would be open for you by then..


----------



## manishhn (Sep 22, 2012)

@ ratul
thanks a lot dude . i was inching towards the 15r se myself coz of the fhd ...was considering np550 just for its gpu. iwas also looking at the 17r se..but they pulled it off the site ... ill prob take ur suggestion and wait till diwali, not in any hurry right now


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 23, 2012)

ratul said:


> dashing.sujay is right, they won't even think of that..
> i would recommend then to wait for sometime, hopefully they bring back the cheap i5 model, which was approx. 65k, coz i don't think they would reduce price for this, even if you settle for intel celeron in it..



Dell India is literally trying to pull off an Apple...


----------



## maxpayne031 (Sep 23, 2012)

ratul said:


> neither 640m or 7730m or even sammy's 650m are powerful enough to play MP3 or GTA4 in highest settings in FHD resolution, these are multimedia laptops dude, not gaming laptops..
> 7730m is powerful enough to play in medium settings on FHD with AA off..
> and if you can, i would suggest you to wait till diwali, as more options would be open for you by then..



I am sorry i didn't know that.. But i cannot wait as for so many months i have been waited to buy a laptop as my desktop is obsolete now.. Its a tragedy that now dell has stoped the production of 15R SE FHD as i talked to dell's call center and they have now idea when it will be started and 17r se, 14r se, xps model are not manufactured by dell india they are imported from Malaysia. This the only reason for its high cost. And my father wont buy the fhd model whenever its availabe. Now i have to take the previous model hd one. I ment to say was games without lags in 1300* something resolution in high or highest or little lesser or higher. By from inside i think its the best laptop for me. Sammy i wil not asus either also sony products are over priced aser no chance lenovo and hp are also over priced with 630m. I dont know if i will able to wait till Diwali...


----------



## sasha007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi,

I'm willing to buy a Dell Inspiron 17r Special Edition laptop from USA .
The config that I'm willing to buy is listed here :-

The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

I intend to take this laptop to India and use it there .

So I want to know whether I'll get the warranty coverage for this laptop in India after tag transfer .?

For your information , the Inspiron 17r model that is available in India :-

Inspiron 17R Special Edition Laptop Details | Dell India


has some components different .

For example :

S/No.	Component	

1).	CPU	

My Configuration from US :- 
3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3610QM processor (6M Cache, up to 3.3 GHz)

Configuration available in India:-
3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM processor (6M Cache, up to 3.4 GHz)


2).	Video Card

My Configuration from US :- 
NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M GDDR5 2GB

Configuration available in India:-
NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M GDDR5 2GB (3D)


3).	Display	

My Configuration from US :- 

17.3" Full High Definition (1080p) LED Display with Anti-Glare	

Configuration available in India:-

17.3" 3D Capable FHD WLED True-Life (1920x1080)

4).	Optical Drive

My Configuration from US :- 

8X Tray Load CD/DVD Burner (Dual Layer DVD+/-R Drive)

Configuration available in India:-

12.7" Tray Load Blu-ray (BD) Combo Drive (BD Read Only)

So since components are different , will Dell India import the appropriate parts from USA .??

Can someone please clarify how will the warranty coverage be done because I'm planning to buy Extended warranty in the US , which would only be worth it if I'm assured that i get complete warranty coverage for my laptop here in India .


----------



## ratul (Sep 23, 2012)

maxpayne031 said:


> I am sorry i didn't know that.. But i cannot wait as for so many months i have been waited to buy a laptop as my desktop is obsolete now.. Its a tragedy that now dell has stoped the production of 15R SE FHD as i talked to dell's call center and they have now idea when it will be started and 17r se, 14r se, xps model are not manufactured by dell india they are imported from Malaysia. This the only reason for its high cost. And my father wont buy the fhd model whenever its availabe. Now i have to take the previous model hd one. I ment to say was games without lags in 1300* something resolution in high or highest or little lesser or higher. By from inside i think its the best laptop for me. Sammy i wil not asus either also sony products are over priced aser no chance lenovo and hp are also over priced with 630m. I dont know if i will able to wait till Diwali...



aahh faq, DELL pulled out FHD 15R too, can't find on the site as well... 
and 7730m is enough to play almost all current games in high settings in 768p, played crysis2 in ultra, GTA4 maxed out (without ICEnhancer), skyrim on high, and everything is smooth over 30fps..
the only games i think won't go above medium settings must be witcher 2, or alan wake..


----------



## maxpayne031 (Sep 23, 2012)

ratul said:


> aahh faq, DELL pulled out FHD 15R too, can't find on the site as well...
> and 7730m is enough to play almost all current games in high settings in 768p, played crysis2 in ultra, GTA4 maxed out (without ICEnhancer), skyrim on high, and everything is smooth over 30fps..
> the only games i think won't go above medium settings must be witcher 2, or alan wake..



ok then this is my option to buy..... but first I have to convince my dad.. then my dream will come true to play all this.... I have one more question this is very crazy one... can I watch full hd movies in 1300* resolution.. 

Dell are giving me option of taking student discount of 3% or taking Bluetooth headset... which headset they are giving of which company... are they good enough.. ( I will take discount but asking for general knowledge) after discount it will be 61k.... 

man.. now I have to download those big big games of 26gb.. 13gb... 

and at last please tell me something special about the lappy. which Dell hasn't showcased on site.... I know too many question... But I am too excited..... play games at maximum.... yeah..!!!!


----------



## Anurup (Sep 23, 2012)

frndz..i recently purchased the dell inspiron 15r special edition ....and ran geekbench on it...i was surprised to see the scores...as it showed that the 4gb ram hav a frequency of 799mhz...instead of 1600mhz as mentioned on the dell official site...can any1 tell me why is it so?? Fellow inspiron 15r se owners...culd u guyz also check ur geekbench score and tell me is ur frequency also comes to 799mhx or not..


----------



## ratul (Sep 23, 2012)

maxpayne031 said:


> ok then this is my option to buy..... but first I have to convince my dad.. then my dream will come true to play all this.... I have one more question this is very crazy one... can I watch full hd movies in 1300* resolution..
> 
> Dell are giving me option of taking student discount of 3% or taking Bluetooth headset... which headset they are giving of which company... are they good enough.. ( I will take discount but asking for general knowledge) after discount it will be 61k....
> 
> ...



dude i can truly understand your excitement, i too was in the same situation, moving from my 8.5 yr. old desktop (ancient and obsolete), to this beast, my desktop was'nt even able to play many 2005 games too, so this was a big leap for me, just like it's for you.. 
And yes, you can watch 1080p movies, but ofcourse the details won't be as sharp as in 1080p screen.. 
And if you can, i would suggest you to take the bluetooth headset, they are fabulous and have awesome sound clarity, great for music and wireless gaming.. 
you can check the reviews on flipkart for these headphones *here*..

yeah, these days games are big, but you seem to be a pirate  downloading games, good for you, but don't say it in here...
and there are unlimited specialities of this lappy, awesome material and design, best of the keyboard (my hand won't get tired even after hours of typing, keyboard is too comfortable and feedback is very good), very responsive trackpad and smooth click buttons (really, i hate those hard clicking buttons on trackpad, wonder how people live with it..), and many more..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 23, 2012)

sasha007 said:


> So since components are different , will Dell India import the appropriate parts from USA .??
> 
> Can someone please clarify how will the warranty coverage be done because I'm planning to buy Extended warranty in the US , which would only be worth it if I'm assured that i get complete warranty coverage for my laptop here in India .



Are you ordering via Dell US _from_ India? Or buying in US and bringing back to India?

Yes, the warranty will be covered, I think you just have to register once. Contact Dell CC for details.



Anurup said:


> frndz..i recently purchased the dell inspiron 15r special edition ....and ran geekbench on it...i was surprised to see the scores...as it showed that the 4gb ram hav a frequency of 799mhz...instead of 1600mhz as mentioned on the dell official site...can any1 tell me why is it so?? Fellow inspiron 15r se owners...culd u guyz also check ur geekbench score and tell me is ur frequency also comes to 799mhx or not..



DDR = *Double* Data Rate => 800MHz = 800*2 = 1600 MHz


----------



## indranath (Sep 24, 2012)

This is my first post in this thread but I am a long follower of this thread. This thread had some inspiration to make my mind to buy dell 15r SE. I had placed the order of dell Inspiron 15r SE with FHD on 14th Sept and delivery date was due on 27th Sept. 

Just today I came to know from my dell rep that all FHD laptops are on Engineering hold and this hold will be lifted by 3rd of October as per their marketing team. Dell rep could not give me the info what was wrong with FHD screens.

Now, because of this hold my delivery date is delayed to 10th of October and for this I would get a bluetooth headset (worth rs 2650 /-) as a compensation. Also, I have an option to cancel my order in which case I would get refund of my money in 8-10 working days.

Could you guys tell me what should I do ? Really getting confused now  what if the dates extends further ? Can I rely the screens which are in hold now ? Is the compensation they are giving is justified ? Pls help guys ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2012)

^I think its justified, and "unmatched" too. Don't doubt the screens, if they'd be bad, Dell is always there .


----------



## maxpayne031 (Sep 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> dude i can truly understand your excitement, i too was in the same situation, moving from my 8.5 yr. old desktop (ancient and obsolete), to this beast, my desktop was'nt even able to play many 2005 games too, so this was a big leap for me, just like it's for you..
> And yes, you can watch 1080p movies, but ofcourse the details won't be as sharp as in 1080p screen..
> And if you can, i would suggest you to take the bluetooth headset, they are fabulous and have awesome sound clarity, great for music and wireless gaming..
> you can check the reviews on flipkart for these headphones *here*..
> ...



I will take your suggestion and will wait till Diwali for more product and discounts(hope will get good discount from dell and FHD model availability also). Now I am thinking to shift back to FHD model as it will great to watch FHD movies and will play games in 1300* resolution best of both worlds... now if you have any other suggestion of laptops of another manufacturer I will look at it... and I will take those headphones as their review is great... 



ratul said:


> dude i can truly understand your excitement, i too was in the same situation, moving from my 8.5 yr. old desktop (ancient and obsolete), to this beast, my desktop was'nt even able to play many 2005 games too, so this was a big leap for me, just like it's for you..
> And yes, you can watch 1080p movies, but ofcourse the details won't be as sharp as in 1080p screen..
> And if you can, i would suggest you to take the bluetooth headset, they are fabulous and have awesome sound clarity, great for music and wireless gaming..
> you can check the reviews on flipkart for these headphones *here*..
> ...



I will take your suggestion of waiting till Diwali for more products and discounts(hope Dell gives some good amount of discount and available FHD model also) and would take FHD model(if discount are available) for better FHD movie quality and games at 1300* resolutions.. best of both worlds... and if you have any other suggestion about any other laptop I will look at it...


----------



## indranath (Sep 24, 2012)

maxpayne031 said:


> I will take your suggestion of waiting till Diwali for more products and discounts(hope Dell gives some good amount of discount and available FHD model also) and would take FHD model(if discount are available) for better FHD movie quality and games at 1300* resolutions.. best of both worlds... and if you have any other suggestion about any other laptop I will look at it...



I have already ordered for 15R SE with FHD, A bit hesitant now as dell says they have a hold on FHD. Anyways, will provide my review before you buy as dell is promising me to deliver by 10th next month.



dashing.sujay said:


> ^I think its justified, and "unmatched" too. Don't doubt the screens, if they'd be bad, Dell is always there .



Hi dashing.sujay, thanks for your reply but why do you think it is "unmatched" ?

On the other side, I was very eagerly waiting for my laptop, now got very upset thinking that I would have to wait even longer. They just added 14 days... What if if it delivery date extends again 

Guys who already have 15rSE FHD model, could you please comment on screen quality, red or white dots in the screen or any other problems noticed so far ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2012)

indranath said:


> Hi dashing.sujay, thanks for your reply but why do you think it is "unmatched" ?
> 
> On the other side, I was very eagerly waiting for my laptop, now got very upset thinking that I would have to wait even longer. They just added 14 days... What if if it delivery date extends again
> 
> Guys who already have 15rSE FHD model, could you please comment on screen quality, red or white dots in the screen or any other problems noticed so far ?



Because whatever you are getting, no other company provides even such service.


----------



## indranath (Sep 24, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Because whatever you are getting, no other company provides even such service.



Yeap, may be you are correct. In all (3% disc + BT mouse + BT headset) looks to be a fair enough deal and tough for me to cancel n get refund. Bad part is I need to keep waiting n praying too


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 24, 2012)

indranath said:


> Yeap, may be you are correct. In all (3% disc + BT mouse + BT headset) looks to be a fair enough deal and tough for me to cancel n get refund. Bad part is I need to keep waiting n praying too



_Sabra ka fal meeta hota hai_


----------



## maxpayne031 (Sep 24, 2012)

indranath said:


> I have already ordered for 15R SE with FHD, A bit hesitant now as dell says they have a hold on FHD. Anyways, will provide my review before you buy as dell is promising me to deliver by 10th next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude you are lucky one to have it on 10th but i have a special reason and that is i have exams next month and after that holidays now it will be better to wait and order after that and they have removed it from site and now taking order.... now I think and any company's management to launch all product and in discount on Diwali or around it... and trust me it makes sense....


----------



## indranath (Sep 24, 2012)

maxpayne031 said:


> Dude you are lucky one to have it on 10th but i have a special reason and that is i have exams next month and after that holidays now it will be better to wait and order after that and they have removed it from site and now taking order.... now I think and any company's management to launch all product and in discount on Diwali or around it... and trust me it makes sense....



All the best buddy for your exams. 

As per my knowledge, dell does not provide any discount on festivals; they use the festival opportunities to promote their product. Their pricing is based on and fluctuates marginally based on US dollar value. 

But, They may well give some freebies along with the main box. Keep fingers crossed.


----------



## sugs77 (Sep 24, 2012)

So Now DELL has stooped the FHD option in 15R SE for the time being. But I can also see that the mSATA option is also removed. Any idea, along with FHD they will include the mSATA also? Because in such laptops mSATA makes a lot of difference specially in bootup times. Just like FHD, they did not introduce mSATA in India at the launch (although was present in US models). I was very happy to see that they introduced mSATA later in India also. But its gone again......any idea guys about this??????


----------



## indranath (Sep 24, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> So Now DELL has stooped the FHD option in 15R SE for the time being. But I can also see that the mSATA option is also removed. Any idea, along with FHD they will include the mSATA also? Because in such laptops mSATA makes a lot of difference specially in bootup times. Just like FHD, they did not introduce mSATA in India at the launch (although was present in US models). I was very happy to see that they introduced mSATA later in India also. But its gone again......any idea guys about this??????



In my ordered system, I have the configuration with 32 gig mSata (3rd gen i5, 8gig RAM, FHD)


----------



## antisocialbratt (Sep 24, 2012)

Bought a Sandisk Extreme 32 Gb USB3.0 pen drive with Read Speed of 190MB/Sec and Write speed of 150 MB/Sec. Managed to install the Windows 8 preview on it and boy, it is blazing fast. I'm gonna use it for my college work. Whenever i need it i just plug in the pen drive and boot windows 8 in 10 seconds. And when i need to game I'll just shut it down in 6 seconds, remove the pen drive and boot the pc normally which will load windows 7. 
This is what this beast was lacking. Got a Experience index of 6.8 in the Windows 8 now. HDD jumped from 5.8 to 6.8


----------



## indranath (Sep 24, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Bought a Sandisk Extreme 32 Gb USB3.0 pen drive with Read Speed of 190MB/Sec and Write speed of 150 MB/Sec. Managed to install the Windows 8 preview on it and boy, it is blazing fast. I'm gonna use it for my college work. Whenever i need it i just plug in the pen drive and boot windows 8 in 10 seconds. And when i need to game I'll just shut it down in 6 seconds, remove the pen drive and boot the pc normally which will load windows 7.
> This is what this beast was lacking. Got a Experience index of 6.8 in the Windows 8 now. HDD jumped from 5.8 to 6.8



How much did you shell out for this drive ?


----------



## sam142000 (Sep 25, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Bought a Sandisk Extreme 32 Gb USB3.0 pen drive with Read Speed of 190MB/Sec and Write speed of 150 MB/Sec. Managed to install the Windows 8 preview on it and boy, it is blazing fast. I'm gonna use it for my college work. Whenever i need it i just plug in the pen drive and boot windows 8 in 10 seconds. And when i need to game I'll just shut it down in 6 seconds, remove the pen drive and boot the pc normally which will load windows 7.
> This is what this beast was lacking. Got a Experience index of 6.8 in the Windows 8 now. HDD jumped from 5.8 to 6.8



Dude I have a 1TB portable hard disk. Is it possible to install windows 8 on that? Given that I already have tons of data already on that drive.


----------



## antisocialbratt (Sep 25, 2012)

2.2k. Still its is cheaper than getting a external SSD and yet gives amazing speed.

@sam, Yes you can install windows 8 on that but i don't really see the point unless it is a USB 3.0 External SSD. USB 2.0 Standard HDD would be painfully slow.


----------



## sam142000 (Sep 25, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> 2.2k. Still its is cheaper than getting a external SSD and yet gives amazing speed.
> 
> @sam, Yes you can install windows 8 on that but i don't really see the point unless it is a USB 3.0 External SSD. USB 2.0 Standard HDD would be painfully slow.


I have a USB 3.0 HDD. Tried installing on that after making a partition, didn't work. So made a 50GB partition on the internal HDD and made it dual boot. 
I must say, its awesome. I'm definitely keeping it after I get the free Win8 key after the launch.


----------



## CVS.tyro (Sep 25, 2012)

hi guys, i finally decided to get a 15r SE fhd last week, only to find that it has been removed temporarily . Since i need to get a laptop by this weekend, i am looking to get a inspiron 14r SE but i am not able to find any good reviews on it   .

I would be very grateful if any owner can help me out with the following points:
​1.Screen quality (viewing angles, contrast)
​2.Temps during gaming (any throttling??)
​3.General build quality

thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## potheadninja (Sep 25, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Bought a Sandisk Extreme 32 Gb USB3.0 pen drive with Read Speed of 190MB/Sec and Write speed of 150 MB/Sec. Managed to install the Windows 8 preview on it and boy, it is blazing fast. I'm gonna use it for my college work. Whenever i need it i just plug in the pen drive and boot windows 8 in 10 seconds. And when i need to game I'll just shut it down in 6 seconds, remove the pen drive and boot the pc normally which will load windows 7.
> This is what this beast was lacking. Got a Experience index of 6.8 in the Windows 8 now. HDD jumped from 5.8 to 6.8



What is you graphics score in windows experience index?


----------



## dan4u (Sep 25, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> I have a USB 3.0 HDD. Tried installing on that after making a partition, didn't work. So made a 50GB partition on the internal HDD and made it dual boot.
> I must say, its awesome. I'm definitely keeping it after I get the free Win8 key after the launch.


why would you keep win 7 & win 8 as dual boot?? and btw why didn't the win 8 installation in the external HDD work??


----------



## indranath (Sep 25, 2012)

CVS.tyro said:


> hi guys, i finally decided to get a 15r SE fhd last week, only to find that it has been removed temporarily . Since i need to get a laptop by this weekend, i am looking to get a inspiron 14r SE but i am not able to find any good reviews on it   .
> 
> I would be very grateful if any owner can help me out with the following points:
> ​1.Screen quality (viewing angles, contrast)
> ...



You can still order for 15R SE, call their tollfree sales no and give your configuration.



indranath said:


> This is my first post in this thread but I am a long follower of this thread. This thread had some inspiration to make my mind to buy dell 15r SE. I had placed the order of dell Inspiron 15r SE with FHD on 14th Sept and delivery date was due on 27th Sept.
> 
> Just today I came to know from my dell rep that all FHD laptops are on Engineering hold and this hold will be lifted by 3rd of October as per their marketing team. Dell rep could not give me the info what was wrong with FHD screens.
> 
> ...



Any other's opinion before I confirm on it ?


----------



## sam142000 (Sep 25, 2012)

dan4u said:


> why would you keep win 7 & win 8 as dual boot?? and btw why didn't the win 8 installation in the external HDD work??


Since Win8 is just a Release Preview as of now, so I just wanted to see how it looks that's why I installed it as dual boot. Everything is not functioning properly in Win8, so we cant keep it as our Primary OS.
Windows cant be installed on a USB device normally. To make it look like an internal drive there was a procedure which would format my External HDD, which I wasnt willing to do.


----------



## RON28 (Sep 25, 2012)

CVS.tyro said:


> hi guys, i finally decided to get a 15r SE fhd last week, only to find that it has been removed temporarily . Since i need to get a laptop by this weekend, i am looking to get a inspiron 14r SE but i am not able to find any good reviews on it   .
> 
> I would be very grateful if any owner can help me out with the following points:
> ​1.Screen quality (viewing angles, contrast)
> ...


for your info, i read lots of positive reviews of Dell 14R SE than 15R SE, viewing angel is good, temps are fine only thing is you get 500GB HD in that, but you should wait, don't loose hope for fHD...wait wait wait till diwali to get new and exciting offers.


----------



## ckhairnar (Sep 27, 2012)

hi guys..

I have also ordered the Dell Inspiron 15R SE from dell india website. It will be delivered till 10th October 2012.
Waiting for the delivery...


----------



## ratul (Sep 27, 2012)

ckhairnar said:


> hi guys..
> 
> I have also ordered the Dell Inspiron 15R SE from dell india website. It will be delivered till 10th October 2012.
> Waiting for the delivery...



congo dude.. ..

BTW guys, 12.9 CCC Beta drivers have been released, download from *here*...
These drivers require .NET 4.0 support, so if you don't have it, download *these* drivers, comes with .NET 4.0 support..


----------



## antisocialbratt (Sep 27, 2012)

Not gonna bother with them unless there is some significant improvement. It took a lot of trial and error with various drivers to finally find a driver which actually lets me play Sleeping dogs without crashing within 5 minutes.


----------



## indranath (Sep 27, 2012)

ckhairnar said:


> hi guys..
> 
> I have also ordered the Dell Inspiron 15R SE from dell india website. It will be delivered till 10th October 2012.
> Waiting for the delivery...



So, we are in the same boat ... When did you order ? Is it with FHD ?


----------



## ratul (Sep 27, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Not gonna bother with them unless there is some significant improvement. It took a lot of trial and error with various drivers to finally find a driver which actually lets me play Sleeping dogs without crashing within 5 minutes.



well, CCC now has got advanced options, like now you can select three options instead of two in switchable graphics (Based on power source, power saver, high performance), now has all the apps under one tab (like nvidia i think), and more options are present now, it's a nice upgrade, but can't comment on gaming support as it's beta driver.. 

*i.imgur.com/Zzdf5.jpg​


----------



## ckhairnar (Sep 27, 2012)

indranath said:


> So, we are in the same boat ... When did you order ? Is it with FHD ?



I ordered it on 25th september 2012 but no FHD since it was not available.


----------



## CVS.tyro (Sep 27, 2012)

A heads up for guys who want to order the Dell Inspiron 14r SE or 15r SE FHD, there is a 4-6 week waiting time   . 
They are facing some problems importing these models from malaysia in sufficient quantities.

The non-fhd 15r SE is available within a week since they are manufactured in chennai.

Need Help: are there any other laptops having a gt 640m or better graphics available in India (excluding the samsung which seems to have many throtlling and build quality issues)??


----------



## sai_geek (Sep 27, 2012)

I live in vizag and we dont hav any dell store or dealers having 15r se FHD with them .i want to know if *FHD* is good for reading text on, especially for longer hours .Did anyone had experience reply.
suggest me other laptops with an antiglare screen ...what about HP Probook with 1366x768pi antiglare screen?

FHD considering readability>>>>> reading small text will it be ok .. if concerned with eyesight  
Plz help me out


----------



## indranath (Sep 27, 2012)

ckhairnar said:


> I ordered it on 25th september 2012 but no FHD since it was not available.



It is not available online but you could have ordered with FHD by speaking to DELL executive.



sai_geek said:


> I live in vizag and we dont hav any dell store or dealers having 15r se FHD with them .i want to know if *FHD* is good for reading text on, especially for longer hours .Did anyone had experience reply.
> suggest me other laptops with an antiglare screen ...what about HP Probook with 1366x768pi antiglare screen?
> 
> FHD considering readability>>>>> reading small text will it be ok .. if concerned with eyesight
> Plz help me out



FHD does not really mean small text. It means more pixels in the screen and therefore more crisper display. You can always adjust the size of the text for readability.
Your eyes will love the reading on the FHD screen.


----------



## perfect89 (Sep 28, 2012)

hi friends... 

i ordered Dell Inspiron 15R SE on 23rd sep 2012, today i got the order confirmation mail and the EDD is on or before 31st oct 2012.
will it really take that long???


----------



## indranath (Sep 29, 2012)

perfect89 said:


> hi friends...
> 
> i ordered Dell Inspiron 15R SE on 23rd sep 2012, today i got the order confirmation mail and the EDD is on or before 31st oct 2012.
> will it really take that long???


Oooops, so long  that's really bad, you get tired of waiting. Is it with FHD ?
One doubt, if you ordered on 23rd, why was the order confirmation mail delayed by almost a week, this mail comes normally by 1-2 working days.


----------



## nick191 (Sep 30, 2012)

I also want to buy laptop in this WEEK i have chosen *New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition with i7 and 2GB graphics card* !
*any suggestion for me*,it is not *FHD only HD*,*should i wait for FHD* *?* What will be price when it get available ?

I am the _*EXTREME GAMER*_,so i want to know is it *right choice for me *?
Is it run all game in *future for* *minimum 3 years* with at least *Medium or LOW* settings *easily* ?

Any further suggestions for laptop which is best for me ?
Last question,*SHOULD I WAIT FOR DIWALI OFFERS OR BUY IT IN THIS WEEK ?* Any huge price drops or offers ?


----------



## ratul (Sep 30, 2012)

nick191 said:


> I also want to buy laptop in this WEEK i have chosen *New! Inspiron 15R Special Edition with i7 and 2GB graphics card* !
> *any suggestion for me*,it is not *FHD only HD*,*should i wait for FHD* *?* What will be price when it get available ?
> 
> I am the _*EXTREME GAMER*_,so i want to know is it *right choice for me *?
> ...



can't say about FHD, but yeah for the next 3 yrs, most of the games (can't say all) will be playable at low-medium...
And can you explain "Extreme Gamer??"
If you are extreme in time, i.e. playing for long hrs., then you must get this lappy.
If you are extreme for quality, that is more graphics and more supported games, but less playing time, then i would suggest you Samsung NP550..

But over all of these, i would suggest you to wait till diwali, can't say about price drops, but new laptops arrival is almost confirmed..


----------



## nick191 (Sep 30, 2012)

ratul said:


> can't say about FHD, but yeah for the next 3 yrs, most of the games (can't say all) will be playable at low-medium...
> And can you explain "Extreme Gamer??"
> If you are extreme in time, i.e. playing for long hrs., then you must get this lappy.
> If you are extreme for quality, that is more graphics and more supported games, but less playing time, then i would suggest you Samsung NP550..
> ...



First of all thank you for your response,and yes i play games for too much longer time and i play each and every game that my laptop can run smoothly at least if i like trailer than i download it and if i like i will complete that game as soon as possible.
Sometime i spend whole night to play game etc lol


----------



## player100 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just purchased my dell 17r SE 3d model having i7-3610QM and 1TB HDD with 32GB SSD....
Check out the score
3D Mark 11 Score
P2167
Physics Score
7399
Combined Score
1694


3D Mark Vantage Score
P9305
Graphics Score
7840
CPU Score
21180


Note: Since i used the demo version for testing so all the results are based on default settings of both 3dMark 11 and 3dMark Vantage.


----------



## saurabhvikky91 (Sep 30, 2012)

I m getting it with i7 4gb. is it recommended to upgrade it to 8 gb


----------



## indranath (Sep 30, 2012)

player100 said:


> I just purchased my dell 17r SE 3d model having i7-3610QM and 1TB HDD with 32GB SSD....
> Check out the score
> 3D Mark 11 Score
> P2167
> ...



how much did it cost you ? is this with fhd ? what was the shipping time ?



saurabhvikky91 said:


> I m getting it with i7 4gb. is it recommended to upgrade it to 8 gb



yes, it is always better and also try to get it in one dimm, so that you have one free dimm in case you need in future. my conf is i5 with 8 gig.


----------



## ratul (Sep 30, 2012)

nick191 said:


> First of all thank you for your response,and yes i play games for too much longer time and i play each and every game that my laptop can run smoothly at least if i like trailer than i download it and if i like i will complete that game as soon as possible.
> Sometime i spend whole night to play game etc lol



lol, just like me.. 
then either you get this lappy, or if you can wait till diwali, then i would suggest you that..
i don't think the samsung np550 would be able to take up your torture timings.. 



indranath said:


> how much did it cost you ? is this with fhd ? what was the shipping time ?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, it is always better and also try to get it in one dimm, so that you have one free dimm in case you need in future. my conf is i5 with 8 gig.



yes, 8GB is the minimum now, definitely get it, i use so many application now, that cross the 4GB mark easily, was editing a small video in after effects, the ram usage was 90% all the time, so definitely get 8GB, it's dirt cheap btw now-a-days.. 



player100 said:


> I just purchased my dell 17r SE 3d model having i7-3610QM and 1TB HDD with 32GB SSD....
> Check out the score
> 3D Mark 11 Score
> P2167
> ...



3D 17r??
how much of your pockets are burned for that??? 1lacs???


----------



## nick191 (Sep 30, 2012)

ratul said:


> lol, just like me..
> then either you get this lappy, or if you can wait till diwali, then i would suggest you that..
> i don't think the samsung np550 would be able to take up your torture timings..
> 
> ...



okay thank you,if i buy now i will go for DELL !
it is also obvious to wait to get better ! Let's see what happen ! and HD 7730M <<GT 650M !Big compromise if i bought DELL
Every GT650M has overheating problem ?
I am badly confused what to DO ?


----------



## perfect89 (Sep 30, 2012)

indranath said:


> Oooops, so long  that's really bad, you get tired of waiting. Is it with FHD ?
> One doubt, if you ordered on 23rd, why was the order confirmation mail delayed by almost a week, this mail comes normally by 1-2 working days.



nope... not FHD. dont know how it got delayed!! yup.. on 23rd sep (sunday) may b the reason behind it...  eagerly waiting for my first laptop...


----------



## ratul (Sep 30, 2012)

nick191 said:


> okay thank you,if i buy now i will go for DELL !
> it is also obvious to wait to get better ! Let's see what happen ! and HD 7730M <<GT 650M !Big compromise if i bought DELL
> Every GT650M has overheating problem ?
> I am badly confused what to DO ?



dude, every 650m has overheating problem, but nvidia did'nt made the 650m for gaming, they have that GTX series for that, 650m, 7730m are just multimedia graphics performers, which we use for gaming.. 
and gaming laptops, though expensive, can handle this heat, as they are designed for it, the good placement of internal components and material used is absolutely necessary, but both DELL and sammy are'nt designed for torture temps of 90-100 everyday for ~6hrs., occasionally it's OK, but you are extreme gamer, i recommend you DELL just because my dell has reached max of 85c on GTA4 4-5 hrs gameplay, (90c on f1 2012, but that's because it was using intel gpu), sammy reaches 90c constantly, and seeing your gaming needs, it would be a stress test for that poor lappy.. 

Rest is your choice..


----------



## swordfish (Sep 30, 2012)

I had bought 4gb laptop.. iwant to upgrade to 8 gb.. what could be the best option? 
I checked Silicon Power 4GB (1x4GB) DDR3-1600 PC3-12800 204-Pin SO-DIMM Notebook Mem-JBR | eBay

and Transcend JetRam 4 GB 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM 1600 MHz (PC3-12800) Laptop Mem-IYF | eBay


----------



## indranath (Sep 30, 2012)

perfect89 said:


> nope... not FHD. dont know how it got delayed!! yup.. on 23rd sep (sunday) may b the reason behind it...  eagerly waiting for my first laptop...



all the best buddy for your first lappy...


----------



## swordfish (Oct 1, 2012)

How much ram does insprion r special edition 15 support?


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

sisley said:


> but thr is no data of GT640 M for 1366*768 DX11,High,4*AF(orange color)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you do same test with NFS THE RUN just want to know FPS and temp !



ratul said:


> dude, every 650m has overheating problem, but nvidia did'nt made the 650m for gaming, they have that GTX series for that, 650m, 7730m are just multimedia graphics performers, which we use for gaming..
> and gaming laptops, though expensive, can handle this heat, as they are designed for it, the good placement of internal components and material used is absolutely necessary, but both DELL and sammy are'nt designed for torture temps of 90-100 everyday for ~6hrs., occasionally it's OK, but you are extreme gamer, i recommend you DELL just because my dell has reached max of 85c on GTA4 4-5 hrs gameplay, (90c on f1 2012, but that's because it was using intel gpu), sammy reaches 90c constantly, and seeing your gaming needs, it would be a stress test for that poor lappy..
> 
> Rest is your choice..



sometime I think i have to buy DELL ! than i changed my mind for sammy than think about that problems and again cycle come at DELL and keep on repeating !
If i buy sammy i get more game in future to play with(It can handle 4 hours ?) !
what you think if i play CS SOURCE or CS GO in multiplayer whole night than Sammy can handle it ? (I know it is silly question buy please give your opinion)


----------



## player100 (Oct 1, 2012)

indranath said:


> how much did it cost you ? is this with fhd ? what was the shipping time ?



Rs 99500 and it is FHD 1920 X1080 with 3D. I purchased it from a local shop, they were available in gauwahati.


----------



## indranath (Oct 1, 2012)

swordfish said:


> How much ram does insprion r special edition 15 support?



It supports upto 16GB. also from the software side, Win7 premium supports only 16GB.



player100 said:


> Rs 99500 and it is FHD 1920 X1080 with 3D. I purchased it from a local shop, they were available in gauwahati.



Woww, you are lucky bro ! you must be enjoying with the latest laptop. BTW, please provide your feedback on FHD screen, have you heard any issues like dead pixel, white or red dots in the FHD screens ? 
Also, adding 3D option adds a whooping 30K to the price tag, can you tell me if thats worth in case of laptops ?


----------



## ratul (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Can you do same test with NFS THE RUN just want to know FPS and temp !



I have completed THE RUN on this, ultra settings 25-30fps constant (Run is capped to 30fps without patch, which i came to know about after i completed it.. )
Max playtime was i think 4-5 hrs on one go, max temps during that were definitely below 80c.. (coz only two games till dates have made this lappy cross 80)..


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

ratul said:


> I have completed THE RUN on this, ultra settings 25-30fps constant (Run is capped to 30fps without patch, which i came to know about after i completed it.. )
> Max playtime was i think 4-5 hrs on one go, max temps during that were definitely below 80c.. (coz only two games till dates have made this lappy cross 80)..



which TWO games ?


----------



## ratul (Oct 1, 2012)

nick191 said:


> which TWO games ?



i have decribed them earlier to you in a post, GTA 4 (85c) and F1 2012 Demo (90c, it was using intel GPU)..


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

ratul said:


> i have decribed them earlier to you in a post, GTA 4 (85c) and F1 2012 Demo (90c, it was using intel GPU)..



*thank you so much for information*
sorry i am new to this forum so doesn't know that !
*how much dell cost you ?*
*Yet confused which to buy ?*


----------



## player100 (Oct 1, 2012)

indranath said:


> Woww, you are lucky bro ! you must be enjoying with the latest laptop. BTW, please provide your feedback on FHD screen, have you heard any issues like dead pixel, white or red dots in the FHD screens ?
> Also, adding 3D option adds a whooping 30K to the price tag, can you tell me if thats worth in case of laptops ?




Yep... enjoying a bit of games...... and the screen looks good, no dead pixel and dots.... and 3d depends on u.... if u want to use 3d then take it..... mostly u will be able to use 3d for movies and other videos... not so good for games because of the graphics card is not very strong in terms of fps.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 1, 2012)

player100 said:


> Yep... enjoying a bit of games...... and the screen looks good, no dead pixel and dots.... and 3d depends on u.... if u want to use 3d then take it..... mostly u will be able to use 3d for movies and other videos... not so good for games because of the graphics card is not very strong in terms of fps.



*i am going for SAMSUNG NP550P5C-S02IN !*


----------



## swordfish (Oct 1, 2012)

guys me help me buy extra 4/8 gb ram.. dell's is ddr3 right? is it 1600 or 1300?


----------



## ratul (Oct 2, 2012)

swordfish said:


> guys me help me buy extra 4/8 gb ram.. dell's is ddr3 right? is it 1600 or 1300?



yes, it's DDR3 1600mhz, and i have taken the pic (see spoiler) to show you the ram that comes pre-installed in this lappy..


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/SGBzX.jpg




In the pic, if you see the logo of the company producing this ram, i think the logo belongs to *Micron Technology*..


----------



## chinmaya (Oct 2, 2012)

Did amd release stable drivers of 7730m?


----------



## swordfish (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks ratul


----------



## nick191 (Oct 2, 2012)

anyone can upload photo of *BACK-LIT keyboard of 15R SE ?*


----------



## antisocialbratt (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll. Gimme a few minutes.

*imageshack.us/a/img818/821/02102012224.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img802/4130/02102012223.th.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img833/9152/02102012222.th.jpg

I've uploaded one pic with my G15 Keyboard on. So that you can compare the brightness with a premium backlit keyboard.


----------



## game-freak (Oct 2, 2012)

wanted to buy 17r SE base model that came wth gt650m but it seems dell has discontinued that model n replaced the gfx card wth 7730m does any 1 out here have any info if the old model wth gt650m will be available any time soon or has it been permanently discontinued 
my second choice is 14r SE but i couldn't find any benchmarks n reviews so it would b gr8 if sm1 who owns 14r SE could tell me how the laptop is and if it has any heating or throttling issues as i will be using it to play games 
thnx in advance

wanted to buy 17r SE base model that came wth gt650m but it seems dell has discontinued that model n replaced the gfx card wth 7730m does any 1 out here have any info if the old model wth gt650m will be available any time soon or has it been permanently discontinued 
my second choice is 14r SE but i couldn't find any benchmarks n reviews so it would b gr8 if sm1 who owns 14r SE could tell me how the laptop is and if it has any heating or throttling issues as i will be using it to play games 
thnx in advance


----------



## Adityaak (Oct 3, 2012)

guys i have one question can i add a mSATA HDD to my 15r Special edition?


----------



## indranath (Oct 3, 2012)

Adityaak said:


> guys i have one question can i add a mSATA HDD to my 15r Special edition?



yes, should be possible. the one I ordered is 15r SE and it comes with 32 gig mSata drive.


----------



## Adityaak (Oct 3, 2012)

indranath said:


> yes, should be possible. the one I ordered is 15r SE and it comes with 32 gig mSata drive.



ok are you sure about the slot?


----------



## ratul (Oct 3, 2012)

indranath said:


> yes, should be possible. the one I ordered is 15r SE and it comes with 32 gig mSata drive.



if possible, can you take a pic of msata and the slot??


----------



## indranath (Oct 3, 2012)

Adityaak said:


> ok are you sure about the slot?



yes the order confirmation and quotation clearly states this, even I had enquired with dell rep and he also confirmed this.



ratul said:


> if possible, can you take a pic of msata and the slot??



My laptop has not been delivered yet. Now the delayed delivery date stands as 10th Oct. Even today I spoke to the dell guys and was assured that fresh stock of FHD screens have arrived at their factory and the engineering hold they have on these screens will be lifted tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed.



ratul said:


> if possible, can you take a pic of msata and the slot??



just came across this, quite informative -

*en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/p/19464998/20178932.aspx


----------



## game-freak (Oct 4, 2012)

can sm1 plz answer my quries regarding 14r SE mentioned in post #1750 (preferably sm1 who owns the same model)

can sm1 plz answer my quries regarding 14r SE mentioned in post #1750 (preferably sm1 who owns the same model)

and im vry sorry 4 the double post as im using my ps3 browser and dnt know why but i can't edit my post and for sm unknown reason what ever i post is posted twice

and im vry sorry 4 the double post as im using my ps3 browser and dnt know why but i can't edit my post and for sm unknown reason what ever i post is posted twice


----------



## nick191 (Oct 5, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> I'll. Gimme a few minutes.
> 
> *imageshack.us/a/img818/821/02102012224.th.jpg
> *imageshack.us/a/img802/4130/02102012223.th.jpg
> ...



thank you !


----------



## guru_da_preet (Oct 8, 2012)

hi,

I want to know if the 14R has a better gaming performance than the 15R...because on notebook check the GT640 performs better then the HD7730.


----------



## rider (Oct 8, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> hi,
> 
> I want to know if the 14R has a better gaming performance than the 15R...because on notebook check the GT640 performs better then the HD7730.



Both are almost same in gaming performance. Better to buy 15.6" as it is mainstream model with bigger screen. 
Bigger screen = Better gaming


----------



## potheadninja (Oct 9, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> hi,
> 
> I want to know if the 14R has a better gaming performance than the 15R...because on notebook check the GT640 performs better then the HD7730.



Notebookcheck gpu rankings are mainly based on 3dmark tests and I recently learned that 3dmark tests traditionally favour nvidia cards. So the difference between two cards is not that great as everyone makes it out to be. I have tried many games in my 15r se and in all of them im getting almost the same fps compared to 14r se with the exception of bfbc2 (less fps) and witcher 2 (more fps), that being said I would prefer 14r se because it is more portable, screen has more ppi and 640m has many more features than 7730m.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys,can you please give me some suggestions ?
i want to buy a LAPTOP for GAMING suggest me any one !

Dell New Inspiron 17R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook


Samsung Series 5 NP550P5C-S02IN 3rd Gen Ci7/8GB/1TB/2GB Graphics/Win 7 HP: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Samsung Notebook


Dell New Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook


*HOW IS 17R SE ? It has i5 it is good enough for playing ALL GAMES in ULTRA ?*

*which one is the best choice for future GAMING (3 years) ?*


----------



## Emre9110 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Samsung laptops and its specification is i5 3210 cpu 6 gb 1600 mhz ram 750 gb 5400 rpm hdd 2 gb amd hd 7730 gpu , 15.6" Hd (1366x768).

My driver version is 8.951.9.3000 and its build date is 18.04.2012

From Amd Catalyt Control Center I chose high performance gpu from game settings high and off msaa ,Then entered the Fifa 2013 (FIFA 13 ULTIMATE EDITION – FULL UNLOCKED – MULTI12(Skidrowgames.net)+Reloaded Crack) Fps value is max 25-26

When i chose lower performance gpu from game settings high and off msaa then entered the Fifa 2013 fps value is 60 in the middle field. In front of the goal (i mean when supporter in the screen) fps is minumum and its value is 30.

It is strange 

Here, FIFA 13 Benchmarked - Notebookcheck.net Reviews

640 m ultra 1920x1080 High 4xMSAA 113 fps ?

Please, someone tell me what is your fifa 2013 fps value ? And your driver version ?


----------



## RON28 (Oct 11, 2012)

^^^talking about piracy is not allowed..may be that game is more biased towards Nvidia cards. because AMD 7670M at 1080p is giving 65 fps.


----------



## player100 (Oct 11, 2012)

Download the latest graphics driver for NVIDIA GPU launched yesterday.... i.e 306.97
Link : Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers

I have updated and my dell 17r SE benchmark has improved a lot

3DMark 11

SCORE
P2390 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
2182
PHYSICS SCORE
7132
COMBINED SCORE
1864


Earlier with 306.23WHQL it was
SCORE
P2167 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
1963
PHYSICS SCORE
7399
COMBINED SCORE
1694


----------



## Emre9110 (Oct 11, 2012)

Emre9110 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Samsung laptops and its specification is i5 3210 cpu 6 gb 1600 mhz ram 750 gb 5400 rpm hdd 2 gb amd hd 7730 gpu , 15.6" Hd (1366x768).
> 
> ...



Please, someone tell me what is your fifa 2013 fps value ? And your driver version ?


----------



## ratul (Oct 12, 2012)

Emre9110 said:


> Please, someone tell me what is your fifa 2013 fps value ? And your driver version ?



i don't think that any of the users here would be having fifa 13, unless they are pirates as you are..
wait until someone gets their hands on it...


----------



## 50103 (Oct 12, 2012)

ratul said:


> i don't think that any of the users here would be having fifa 13, unless they are pirates as you are..
> wait until someone gets their hands on it...


 Am not for Piracy and such. But think of this... average cost of a meal in the U.S is around 30$ == Rs.1500 . Almost the same food (maybe not the same brand) will cost around Rs 100 to 150 in India.  A pc  game costs around 40$ in the Us == Rs 2000. In India Rs.1500.

Would you not 'pirate' food if it is sold at the same  U.S. price ie @ Rs1500 a meal?? There is something fundamentally wrong about this dollar to rupee conversion rate.

I would gladly purchase a game if it is sold at say 200... 500 rs. Till games become affordable we Indians will find ways to make it affordable.


----------



## Pankaj Jaiswal (Oct 12, 2012)

15R SE/Turbo FHD(1920*1080p) screen model is back...both i5 and i7 model at the same old Price...(i5-54,990,i7-62,990) and dell 17R SE/turbo price also slashed to 95K


----------



## chinmaya (Oct 12, 2012)

Can anyone tel where i can buy a 15R se fhd in hyderabad/secunderabad? (not from dell store)


----------



## dan4u (Oct 13, 2012)

Its now called Dell Inspiron 15R/14R/17R Turbo, not special edition....Dell Inspiron Turbo



50103 said:


> Am not for Piracy and such. But think of this... average cost of a meal in the U.S is around 30$ == Rs.1500 . Almost the same food (maybe not the same brand) will cost around Rs 100 to 150 in India.  A pc  game costs around 40$ in the Us == Rs 2000. In India Rs.1500.
> 
> Would you not 'pirate' food if it is sold at the same  U.S. price ie @ Rs1500 a meal?? There is something fundamentally wrong about this dollar to rupee conversion rate.
> 
> I would gladly purchase a game if it is sold at say 200... 500 rs. Till games become affordable we Indians will find ways to make it affordable.



you must be joking, in the US almost all big studio games are priced between $50-$60 at the time of release, in India that same game would be priced at Rs.999 or Rs.1499, and in rare cases above 2k, after a couple of months or a year the price comes down to $25-$40 in the US, at that same time the price in India would be between Rs.300-600.
I don't know how you got food involved in this but let me point out one thing, for the same amount of money we pay in India in Mcdonalds/KFC/pizzahut/dominos in the US we'll get nearly double the quantity and also variety, plus quality. In the west, burgers/Pizza is like our dosa/pav bhaji, what is cheap there will be costly here, so Food cannot be compared, its different everywhere, but software/games is same everywhere.


----------



## 50103 (Oct 13, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Its now called Dell Inspiron 15R/14R/17R Turbo, not special edition....Dell Inspiron Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, Price reduction is there only for PC games.. Console games are sold at same dollar to rupee converted price.. 

And am just sayin that the cost of living is very low in India when compared to the U.s . 50,000 a month will app enough for  middle class person to live while in U.S U can't live with 1000$ a month right?? 

for them 40 $ is nothing!!! For us it is a good sum of money . so only there is piracy in India and it will always exist.
I have not been to the U.s and this is only from what I heard.  
I might be wrong


----------



## sugs77 (Oct 13, 2012)

They have brought back the FHD in the renamed "Turbo". But they have ditched the 32GB mSATA again!!!!!! I cant understand why is DELL India doing like this again & again.......will they introduce the mSATA again????? how long we need to wait for that???


----------



## himanshubias (Oct 13, 2012)

What will be best ram for upgrading 15r se i7 version 

also is 640 m is better than 7730m(my frnd want one)


----------



## rider (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello friends! I want to ask why dell laptops changed the name from special edition to turbo? Is there any change or same thing but just different name?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 13, 2012)

50103 said:


> Dude, Price reduction is there only for PC games.. Console games are sold at same dollar to rupee converted price..
> 
> And am just sayin that the cost of living is very low in India when compared to the U.s . 50,000 a month will app enough for  middle class person to live while in U.S U can't live with 1000$ a month right??
> 
> ...



yea I was talking about PC games, console games are sold at the same rate as abroad. and we're lucky to get PC games at a reduced rate, like I said software is the same in every part of the world, so technically they can be sold at the same price every where, but thankfully we're getting it at a lower rate. that's because very few people were buying games in India, so to attract customers they reduced the price, gradually as more people start buying games they'll increase the price. the price of console games cannot be reduced because there's a licensing fee, which PC games don't have. and yea cost of living is higher there. I've seen lots of people in the US asking if they can buy PC games from ebay India and get it shipped to the US, lol its usually the other way around, but not in the case of PC games


----------



## sasha007 (Oct 13, 2012)

17r SE is hell of a laptop . Its a Beast ..!  

BTW why isn't the non 3D 17rSE not available on Indian Dell website .?


----------



## ratul (Oct 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Hello friends! I want to ask why dell laptops changed the name from special edition to turbo? Is there any change or same thing but just different name?



It's the same thing bro, they just re-branded the series, that's it.. 



sasha007 said:


> 17r SE is hell of a laptop . Its a Beast ..!
> 
> *BTW why isn't the non 3D 17rSE not available on Indian Dell website .?*



that should be asked to DELL rather than here.. ..


----------



## sasha007 (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone bought the non 3D version of inspiron 17r SE from Dell India .?


----------



## rider (Oct 13, 2012)

ratul said:


> It's the same thing bro, they just re-branded the series, that's it..



lol, okay actually they changed the name from special edition to turbo because the term special edition means some limited edition laptops but they are now fixed in market. First dell was not ready with new xps 15. So they launched 3rd gen ivy bridge processor with these inspiron special edition but after sometime when they get ready with xps 15 they changed xps series to compete with hp envy and apple macbook pro like higher range laptops.


----------



## Pankaj Jaiswal (Oct 14, 2012)

*17R Turbo Price Slashed by 10K to Rs.85,000*

great news guys ...Dell inspiron 17R turbo Price slashed...Rs.85,025/- now....


----------



## ratul (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: 17R Turbo Price Slashed by 10K to Rs.85,000*



Pankaj Jaiswal said:


> great news guys ...Dell inspiron 17R turbo Price slashed...Rs.85,025/- now....



where???
Dell's site still shows 95228??


----------



## Pankaj Jaiswal (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: 17R Turbo Price Slashed by 10K to Rs.85,000*



ratul said:


> where???
> Dell's site still shows 95228??



Ya its back to 95k ,.bu at around 11am to12pm it was showin 85k...and also 15r turbo with fhd screen was around 56k.and alianware 95k model was too 85k and 1.6lkh was around 1.45lkhs


----------



## player100 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Overclocking GT 650M*

Hey check this out..... I could just overclock my Dell 17r SE GPU i.e GT 650M and (i am using the intel core i7 model)
See more details in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/164719-just-overclocked-my-gt-650m.html
Although i am bit confused bcoz it was my first time. But I hope that u might be able to help me with my confusions and if u agree then u might also want to overclock.... Just check out...


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 14, 2012)

Did anybody have any heating issue in Dell 15R while playing games upto 3-4 hrs in high settings ...?? And howz the 15R's Speakers, Is it bad or OK or good or Excellent, ( I mean loud and clarity ).... ??


----------



## ratul (Oct 14, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Did anybody have any heating issue in Dell 15R while playing games upto 3-4 hrs in high settings ...?? And howz the 15R's Speakers, Is it bad or OK or good or Excellent, ( I mean loud and clarity ).... ??



Heating issues??? 
this lappy is one of the "coolest" 3rd gen gamer i have ever seen, i play even 6-8hrs when my clg is off, and temps hardly cross 80 in most games... (and those games are high or ultra, eg- Crysis2 on very high)..
About the speakers, i would say good, above than OK, but not excellent though, sound is definitely loud and clear, can hear most of the beats in the songs..


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 15, 2012)

^+1 YEah 15r Is coolest bro!

^+1 YEah 15r Is coolest bro!


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 15, 2012)

ratul said:


> Heating issues???
> this lappy is one of the "coolest" 3rd gen gamer i have ever seen, i play even 6-8hrs when my clg is off, and temps hardly cross 80 in most games... (and those games are high or ultra, eg- Crysis2 on very high)..
> About the speakers, i would say good, above than OK, but not excellent though, sound is definitely loud and clear, can hear most of the beats in the songs..



Thats great news... But (I Mean ) Loud means can we hear the sound even in a noisy place...?? ( Means Most of the times i am having a air cooler side to me, and wind noise from the cooler is high, thats y i am asking whether the lap can provide more sound than cooler's wind noise or do i have to switch off it while watching movies or hearing songs or do i have to use a headset for compulsary... ) ??

And did all the latest games can be play without any stuttering in Dell 15R with 8gb Ram... ?? i mean including FIFA13...etc, I dont want Ultra but high or medium....Plz respond


----------



## cycotek (Oct 15, 2012)

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9) | Ram | Flipkart.com

Is this a suitable ram for 15r se


----------



## ratul (Oct 15, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Thats great news... But (I Mean ) Loud means can we hear the sound even in a noisy place...?? ( Means Most of the times i am having a air cooler side to me, and wind noise from the cooler is high, thats y i am asking whether the lap can provide more sound than cooler's wind noise or do i have to switch off it while watching movies or hearing songs or do i have to use a headset for compulsary... ) ??
> 
> And did all the latest games can be play without any stuttering in Dell 15R with 8gb Ram... ?? i mean including FIFA13...etc, I dont want Ultra but high or medium....Plz respond



i think yes you would be hear the noise the that fan noise, it's loud enough for me to fill the room with the noise of the speakers.. 
btw, i use headset more as my parents mostly don't allow loud noises.. 

Don't know about fifa 13, but i have PES 2013, it's runs without any stutter on highest settings on intel GPU itself, so AMD should be handle fifa13 easily, as graphically PES is far superior..
till now, every game launched can be played on this lappy, 95% on high-ultra, and games like witcher 2 on medium..
Like i play Skyrim with HD2K mods on high without any stutter...


----------



## Pankaj Jaiswal (Oct 15, 2012)

*imageshack.us/a/img62/87/delld.png


----------



## ratul (Oct 15, 2012)

cycotek said:


> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9) | Ram | Flipkart.com
> 
> Is this a suitable ram for 15r se



i don't think so, it's of 9-9-9 latency, but RAM in this lappy is of 11-11-11 latency, see my *previous post* for a pic of the RAM in this lappy.. 



Pankaj Jaiswal said:


> *imageshack.us/a/img62/87/delld.png



I see more of Win 8 there.. 
btw, prices are again 95k..


----------



## Pankaj Jaiswal (Oct 15, 2012)

@ratul
ya...this price was for about an hour on 14oct....i think they gonna reduce it after win 8 launch or at Diwali...


----------



## ratul (Oct 15, 2012)

Pankaj Jaiswal said:


> @ratul
> ya...this price was for about an hour on 14oct....i think they gonna reduce it after win 8 launch or at Diwali...



well, that really could be the case, it's festival time, so hope to see some new launches and price drop on older ones..


----------



## Pankaj Jaiswal (Oct 15, 2012)

17R i5 is back with a price Tag of rs.61,895..


----------



## ratul (Oct 15, 2012)

Pankaj Jaiswal said:


> 17R i5 is back with a price Tag of rs.61,895..



yeah, wtf, i just checked 10mins ago, and it was'nt there, now it is, like they are currently updating the site..


----------



## Pankaj Jaiswal (Oct 15, 2012)

But No FHD display for 17R Core i5


----------



## ratul (Oct 15, 2012)

Pankaj Jaiswal said:


> But No FHD display for 17R Core i5



that was'nt there even before, it was always 900p for the i5 17r..


----------



## Pankaj Jaiswal (Oct 15, 2012)

ratul said:


> that was'nt there even before, it was always 900p for the i5 17r..


 But it was there when the Pocessor were upgraded and price was hiked....


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> i think yes you would be hear the noise the that fan noise, it's loud enough for me to fill the room with the noise of the speakers..
> btw, i use headset more as my parents mostly don't allow loud noises..
> 
> Don't know about fifa 13, but i have PES 2013, it's runs without any stutter on highest settings on intel GPU itself, so AMD should be handle fifa13 easily, as graphically PES is far superior..
> ...



Thanks again, So i Hope GTA 1V & V will also run smoothly, isnt it.. ?
And I would like to buy 15R Turbo having 62K, whether it is available in local store with the same spec, like FullHD, Backlight etc....
Anybody know a good shop in New Ahmedabad...If so Plz tell me...


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 16, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Thanks again, So i Hope GTA 1V & V will also run smoothly, isnt it.. ?
> And I would like to buy 15R Turbo having 62K, whether it is available in local store with the same spec, like FullHD, Backlight etc....
> Anybody know a good shop in New Ahmedabad...If so Plz tell me...


yeah on med....


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> yeah on med....



And in Samsung ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 17, 2012)

I have read Dell India doesn't replaces damaged speakers. 
View attachment 7291

They are saying VLC damages the speakers and hence they can't replace the laptop's speakers even when complete cover warranty is purchased.

*www.facebook.com/dellindia/posts/428065443897259

*www.facebook.com/dellindia/posts/436892629681207


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 17, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> And in Samsung ?


med all and high textures on 900p


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 17, 2012)

what is the street price of a FHD core i5 15R turbo in Nehru Place?
My office vendor gave a quote of 59k, website says 55k....


----------



## josin (Oct 17, 2012)

I have an i7 15r special edition. Can anyone please tell me how can i connect hdmi out from my DTH settop box to my lap


----------



## sam142000 (Oct 17, 2012)

josin said:


> I have an i7 15r special edition. Can anyone please tell me how can i connect hdmi out from my DTH settop box to my lap



The port on the laptop is hdmi out. To connect to your dth set you need to have hdmi in port on the laptop.


----------



## ratul (Oct 17, 2012)

Luffy said:


> I have read Dell India doesn't replaces damaged speakers.
> View attachment 7291
> 
> They are saying VLC damages the speakers and hence they can't replace the laptop's speakers even when complete cover warranty is purchased.
> ...



it's a well known fact my friend, dell, hp and many other vendors don't cover damaged speakers under VLC, it has been discussed for a long time here in TDF, and i think i read it last year on the HP 6165tx's thread, where the same problem was there with one of the member...
btw, i just think why people still use VLC, it can't play many files i have, i only use K-Lite Mega Codec Pack, and i still have'nt found any file it can't play..
if you still wanna use VLC, better not to exceed the 100% volume mark..

btw guys, new BIOS update A11 is available now, though i can't download it, shows some error file could not be downloaded:
*i.imgur.com/lnihd.jpg​.

It implies to apply to DELL Vostro 3560, then why it's showing in our lappy's driver download page???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 18, 2012)

ratul said:


> it's a well known fact my friend, dell, hp and many other vendors don't cover damaged speakers under VLC, it has been discussed for a long time here in TDF, and i think i read it last year on the HP 6165tx's thread, where the same problem was there with one of the member...



Ratul, but it isn't fair. They don't mention such things in the T&C and then when the problem arises they say they can't repair it.

I have been using vlc for more than 3 years on my old PC and it hasn't caused any problem till today. If Dell India pulls such a lame excuse on me, I'm gonna dare them to make a media player better than VLC and take them to Consumer court.


----------



## josin (Oct 18, 2012)

Luffy said:


> Ratul, but it isn't fair. They don't mention such things in the T&C and then when the problem arises they say they can't repair it.
> 
> I have been using vlc for more than 3 years on my old PC and it hasn't caused any problem till today. If Dell India pulls such a lame excuse on me, I'm gonna dare them to make a media player better than VLC and take them to Consumer court.



yup...you have a good case against them and consumer courts( i mean the district forum) are now backing us very much against these MNCs


----------



## ratul (Oct 18, 2012)

Luffy said:


> Ratul, but it isn't fair. They don't mention such things in the T&C and then when the problem arises they say they can't repair it.
> 
> I have been using vlc for more than 3 years on my old PC and it hasn't caused any problem till today. If Dell India pulls such a lame excuse on me, I'm gonna dare them to make a media player better than VLC and take them to Consumer court.



yup, those bast**ds just make lame excuses when these problem arise, howcome a normal user be aware of such things if they don't make it on their T&C, but it's not only dell, there are many more, and everyone of those just don't have this problem on their T&C..


----------



## karkeo (Oct 18, 2012)

OK I need some help chosing!!!! a lap   


I shorlisted 
1)dell 17R (i5 version)
2)dell 15R (i7 version)

MY purpose is GAMING...and ma budjet around 60k.(good they have gt 650m ddr5 )


my hurdles to choose from the above include

1)Does an i5 and i7 result in a considerable difference in game play if not now then for the next 2 years ??

2)if not then what will be i missing if i choose i5 over i7?

3)multi tasking?plz define it with reference to i5 n i7?and does the background processes runnning in win 7 (i heard about 100) be hindered due to i5?

4)cons of 1600*900 screen vs full hd in gaming?

5)does adding an ssd increase any thing other than boot time.?

6)planning to add an ssd and 4 gb ram additionally can you tell me how much it cost additional and does the warrenty get void if i add or does delll add and give on request?

7)Should i wait till diwali ?

8)good place to buy in mumbai?


OK sorry for the lot of quiestion .any reply will be highly appreciated.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 19, 2012)

karkeo said:


> OK I need some help chosing!!!! a lap
> 
> 
> I shorlisted
> ...



1) May be or may be not. Actually the answer is pretty much subjective. It depends on games which you'll be playing. Games will take time to be optimised to use multiple cores to full. i5 should suffice for more than enjoyable experience.

2) Hardcore computing tasks, encoding, de/compression.

3) Not at all. Background processes has nothing got to do with CPU, but not _only_ CPU. Main thing is RAM. 4GB should suffice.

4) 1080p requires more powerful GPU. Maxing eye candies at 1080p can suck most of the GPUs out there.

5) Loading of programs installed on SSD. (read ultra low seek time)

6) 4GB RAM = ~1300 (Corsair) 128GB SSD = ~6-9k (M4/Vertex 4/Samsung 830). Warranty is not void. Better to do it by self (very easy).

7) "Hopefully" yes.

8) Lamington road


----------



## nick191 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi,guys want lappy for GAMING which one ?

1)Dell Inspiron 15R turbo with FHD screen and
2)Dell Inspiron 17R turbo with i5 processor ?
3)Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN

There will be any difference in performance of game with DDR3 or GDDR5 ?

And i5 is good enough for High end future GAMING at least for 3 years (at medium) ?


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 19, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Hi,guys want lappy for GAMING which one ?
> 
> 1)Dell Inspiron 15R turbo with FHD screen and
> 2)Dell Inspiron 17R turbo with i5 processor ?
> ...


For gaming, the 17r ofcourse. And yes, Gddr5 > DDR3 obviously, but I can't vouch for how the 650m on the 17r performs as I've read that it's not performing to the full capabilities of the ddr5 card.

i5 is good enough for the next 1-2 years, or so you can hope. All depends on how newer softwares/games start utilising more cores.


----------



## nick191 (Oct 19, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> For gaming, the 17r ofcourse. And yes, Gddr5 > DDR3 obviously, but I can't vouch for how the 650m on the 17r performs as I've read that it's not performing to the full capabilities of the ddr5 card.
> 
> i5 is good enough for the next 1-2 years, or so you can hope. All depends on how newer softwares/games start utilising more cores.



how is this one Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN


----------



## ratul (Oct 19, 2012)

50103 said:


> I have the 17R + i5 ... So I can vouch that its gaming capabilities are good. Am able to MAX OUT MOST recent GAMES at high setting. Yes the laptop is a bit on the hotter side.
> i5 ... am not sure,how future proof it really is. No one can surely  say. My view is that it would be good for gaming for at least 2 yrs
> 
> I donno bout Samsung... but try to  avoid ATI Radeon if U can.



17R is the best choice in ~60k range for gaming, if portability ain't an issue for the user...
i5 can handle current games pretty easily, but you can't call it futureproof, may be in next 2yrs, most of the games will be optimized for quad-core proccies, as now developers are focussing on using CPU for the physics in the game more efficiently...
GDDR5 650m is good enough to handle games for next 2 yrs, and yes ATI has some serious issues, they are taking much longer time to fix that "Enduro" S#!t, it's still not mature enough.. 



nick191 said:


> how is this one Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN



you look quite confused dude in selecting b/w these two lappies, it's about a month since you are asking, and still you have a doubt??? 
better select what you think now is right for you, you must have seen enough of pros and cons for both samsung and dell, go on, have some guts, and choose what suits you the best now..


----------



## nick191 (Oct 19, 2012)

ratul said:


> 17R is the best choice in ~60k range for gaming, if portability ain't an issue for the user...
> i5 can handle current games pretty easily, but you can't call it futureproof, may be in next 2yrs, most of the games will be optimized for quad-core proccies, as now developers are focussing on using CPU for the physics in the game more efficiently...
> GDDR5 650m is good enough to handle games for next 2 yrs, and yes ATI has some serious issues, they are taking much longer time to fix that "Enduro" S#!t, it's still not mature enough..
> 
> ...



Select one from these three !
i7 will be able handle future gaming 3 years ?



50103 said:


> I have the 17R + i5 ... So I can vouch that its gaming capabilities are good. Am able to MAX OUT MOST recent GAMES at high setting. Yes the laptop is a bit on the hotter side.
> i5 ... am not sure,how future proof it really is. No one can surely  say. My view is that it would be good for gaming for at least 2 yrs
> 
> I donno bout Samsung... but try to  avoid ATI Radeon if U can.



i7 will be able handle future gaming 3 years ?


----------



## Gtb93 (Oct 19, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Select one from these three !
> i7 will be able handle future gaming 3 years ?
> 
> 
> ...



i7 is future proof, yes.
Gaming, you never know. 1-2 years, yes. 3 MAYBE.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 19, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Select one from these three !
> i7 will be able handle future gaming 3 years ?
> 
> 
> ...


 Bro if gaming is main priority ... Get a Gaming Rig.. seriously


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 19, 2012)

nick191 said:


> But WHY ?
> 
> 
> 
> if i want mobility than ?


What u want... Think again man.. Am kinda regretting a bit..at this price you can get a rig which can let you play on fhd on ultra... Awesomely... Choice is urs.


----------



## ratul (Oct 19, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Select one from these three !
> i7 will be able handle future gaming 3 years ?
> 
> 
> ...



i7 is definitely future proof coz it's a quad-core proccy, and logically implements 8 due to hyper-threading.. 
quad-cores are future proof for atleast next 10 yrs. in general computing (@homes etc.), as first quad cores by intel (core2quad) were released in 2006-07, and still they are considered to be powerful enough to be able to handle most of the apps..


----------



## ratul (Oct 19, 2012)

Guys, can anyone help me with this problem i am facing from past week...
My bluetooth driver disables itself after every reboot, and i have to install it everytime from Device Manager, and Device Manager shows an intel chipset 1E26 to be corrupted (see spoiler for image) after every reboot, so i uninstalled and reinstalled intel chipset, bluetooth, imei, rapid storage, wifi drivers, yet can't fix this problem, any help???


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/QUJof.jpg


..


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 20, 2012)

Why i cant find  any FHD inspiron laptops on Flipkart..?


----------



## sam142000 (Oct 22, 2012)

AnandTech - AMD's Holiday Plans: Catalyst 12.11 Performance Driver & New Holiday Game Bundle

12.11 driver about to be launched today. These are being considered as a major performance upgrade drivers.


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> AnandTech - AMD's Holiday Plans: Catalyst 12.11 Performance Driver & New Holiday Game Bundle
> 
> 12.11 driver about to be launched today. These are being considered as a major performance upgrade drivers.



great news!


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 23, 2012)

ordered my 15R Turbo- core i5, 8 GB, 1 TB, Radeon 7730M, 1080p screen for INR 56011/- post 3% corporate discount from Dell India.
Hope to get delivery by 2nd November.
eagerly awaiting


----------



## nick191 (Oct 24, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> ordered my 15R Turbo- core i5, 8 GB, 1 TB, Radeon 7730M, 1080p screen for INR 56011/- post 3% corporate discount from Dell India.
> Hope to get delivery by 2nd November.
> eagerly awaiting



Congo for new lappy
please let us know in how many days they delivery your lappy !


----------



## ratul (Oct 24, 2012)

*GUYS, GREAT NEWS FOR 15R TURBO OWNERS!!!*

New Driver release 12.11beta4 (*download*) is one of the most influential driver release till date by AMD, most of the reviews on the net are posting 7-30% increase in graphics results, to verify it, i tested it myself with 3dmark11, and guess what, saw a whopping *15%* increase in the performance, my score previously *P1865* now increased to whopping *P2201*, a massive increase in my opinion in a beta driver..  (remember i predicted earlier it to be touching 2k, but did'nt expected 2.2k..)

About the setup, ran 3dmark11 basic edition, so default settings were used, and 7730m clocked at 665mhz core and 990mhz memory.. (can't go beyond now, earlier tests were with 675mhz core and 1005mhz memory, new drivers have downclocked it by 10mhz.. )
Here are the results: 
*Score P2201 3DMarks with AMD Radeon HD 7750M(1x) and Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor*

*oi48.tinypic.com/mt8ojp.jpg​


----------



## sam142000 (Oct 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> *GUYS, GREAT NEWS FOR 15R TURBO OWNERS!!!*
> 
> New Driver release 12.11beta4 (*download*) is one of the most influential driver release till date by AMD, most of the reviews on the net are posting 7-30% increase in graphics results, to verify it, i tested it myself with 3dmark11, and guess what, saw a whopping *15%* increase in the performance, my score previously *P1865* now increased to whopping *P2201*, a massive increase in my opinion in a beta driver..  (remember i predicted earlier it to be touching 2k, but did'nt expected 2.2k..)
> 
> ...



Did you play any game after installing it?? My Crysis 2 was crashing every time after installing this driver.


----------



## ratul (Oct 24, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Did you play any game after installing it?? My Crysis 2 was crashing every time after installing this driver.



every game that i have including crysis 2 worked perfectly for me..


----------



## nandu26 (Oct 24, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> ordered my 15R Turbo- core i5, 8 GB, 1 TB, Radeon 7730M, 1080p screen for INR 56011/- post 3% corporate discount from Dell India.
> Hope to get delivery by 2nd November.
> eagerly awaiting



What about the screen? Will it be the same as Dell Inspiron 1545, which I am currently using?


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> What about the screen? Will it be the same as Dell Inspiron 1545, which I am currently using?



he said 1080p screen it would be far superior than your Inspiron 1545.



ratul said:


> every game that i have including crysis 2 worked perfectly for me..



Awesome dude! 2200 is superb!! Do you have any idea of GT 640M of 14" turbo and GT 650M of samsung n550p?


----------



## ratul (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> he said 1080p screen it would be far superior than your Inspiron 1545.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome dude! 2200 is superb!! Do you have any idea of GT 640M of 14" turbo and GT 650M of samsung n550p?



yes, it's a surprise that 7730m reached 2200.. 
can't specifically say about 640m, but there are some owners of 14R turbo here, let's wait for their view on it..
samsung users can comment for 650m, but recently one of sammy user posted a ~2.3k score on 3dmark11 (*link*), looks like 7730m is afterall not that of a bad deal..


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, it's a surprise that 7730m reached 2200..
> can't specifically say about 640m, but there are some owners of 14R turbo here, let's wait for their view on it..
> samsung users can comment for 650m, but recently one of sammy user posted a ~2.3k score on 3dmark11, looks like 7730m is afterall not that of a bad deal..



I know man! radeon graphics are awesome.


----------



## ratul (Oct 24, 2012)

rider said:


> I know man! radeon graphics are awesome.


----------



## potheadninja (Oct 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats awesome man, now 7730m flat out beats 640m. i guess now it is in the same league as of 650m and maybe with a bit of overclocking it can go toe to toe with that card. can you share these results in the samsung np550 thread also? *<edited>* are still suggesting that laptop over 15r turbo to prospective buyers, maybe this will change their opinion about 7730m.


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Thats awesome man, now 7730m flat out beats 640m. i guess now it is in the same league as of 650m and maybe with a bit of overclocking it can go toe to toe with that card. can you share these results in the samsung np550 thread also? some of the morons there are still suggesting that laptop over 15r turbo to prospective buyers, maybe this will change their opinion about 7730m.



GT 650M is a higher class card it will always remain higher in benchmarks any day. It seems like GT 640M is worse than both. And over clocking is hazardous you might burn your laptop, its a not a gaming rig in which you can overclock like charm. BTW if 650M will get overclocked it will perform like GTX 665M.


----------



## ratul (Oct 24, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Thats awesome man, now 7730m flat out beats 640m. i guess now it is in the same league as of 650m and maybe with a bit of overclocking it can go toe to toe with that card. can you share these results in the samsung np550 thread also? some of the morons there are still suggesting that laptop over 15r turbo to prospective buyers, maybe this will change their opinion about 7730m.



well, i agree with rider, GT650m will always be superior, it is meant to be, but remember, 7730m is the lowest one in the 77xx series and 650m is the highest one in GT6xx series, seeing this naming convention:
GT630m=7730m
GT640m=7750m
GT650m=7770m      (i know it ain't is like that, but i am just assuming this according to naming conventions.. )..

seeing this, 7730m>>>640m, so if we compare 650m with 7770m, i think we know who could be the winner with these new drivers..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

@pottheninja : Kindly keep a check on your words, and take it as a warning. Plus, I'll personally suggest to ignore trolls. If you really find it offensive, report it.

@pratyush : You are not here to tell who is a noob or whatever, we all very well know the truth about everybody.

On Topic: There is nothing called "class" of a card. gsmarena created that for their own easiness, just like grouping things together. So don't talk like newbies. If a card is powerful, then it is due to its internal architecture, not due to the fact it falls under a "higher group". Plus, directly relating different architecture GPUs by their naming convention is totally wrong.


----------



## potheadninja (Oct 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, i agree with rider, GT650m will always be superior, it is meant to be, but remember, 7730m is the lowest one in the 77xx series and 650m is the highest one in GT6xx series, seeing this naming convention:
> GT630m=7730m
> GT640m=7750m
> GT650m=7770m      (i know it ain't is like that, but i am just assuming this according to naming conventions.. )..
> ...



Bro 650m is not the top card of 6xx series and you shouldn't compare cards based on their naming conventions, it doesn't work like that. 630m is a low end card based on last gen fermi architecture and 7730m is based on current gen gcn architecture. Amd would never release a gcn card to compete with a really low end fermi card, 7730m was made to take on the kepler cards like 640m and 650m.

@sujay, sorry man I will report it from now on.


----------



## rider (Oct 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, i agree with rider, GT650m will always be superior, it is meant to be, but remember, 7730m is the lowest one in the 77xx series and 650m is the highest one in GT6xx series, seeing this naming convention:
> GT630m=7730m
> GT640m=7750m
> GT650m=7770m      (i know it ain't is like that, but i am just assuming this according to naming conventions.. )..


Actually GT 630M competes with HD 7670M, GT 640M with HD 7730M and GT 650M with HD 7770M. And GT 650M is most powerful card of GT series not 600 series.



dashing.sujay said:


> On Topic: There is nothing called "class" of a card. gsmarena created that for their own easiness, just like grouping things together. So don't talk like newbies. If a card is powerful, then it is due to its internal architecture, not due to the fact it falls under a "higher group". Plus, directly relating different architecture GPUs by their naming convention is totally wrong.



I know man you don't need to tell me, i just use the word to make him understand simpler. I should better use the word *segment* next time.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

^I didn't quoted you specifically. It was for all, the one who posted it and those who were "following" the post.


----------



## ratul (Oct 24, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Bro 650m is not the top card of 6xx series and you shouldn't compare cards based on their naming conventions, it doesn't work like that. 630m is a low end card based on last gen fermi architecture and 7730m is based on current gen gcn architecture. Amd would never release a gcn card to compete with a really low end fermi card, 7730m was made to take on the kepler cards like 640m and 650m.
> 
> @sujay, sorry man I will report it from now on.



well i thought it was, as i said *GT*650m, after that it's GTX series i suppose.. (GTX 660, not GT660)...
ya i know, but i clarified there itself that i know it's not wise to compare them with their namings, did it just for fun.. 



rider said:


> Actually GT 630M competes with HD 7670M, GT 640M with HD 7730M and GT 650M with HD 7770M. And GT 650M is most powerful card of GT series not 600 series.



yup, it is like that, but i wrote the namings just for fun bro, i think i need to be careful next time.. .


----------



## rogue_47 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello folks!
I precisely need some help with the very issue of this thread.
I'm confused between Turbo 14R and 15R. 
I tired looking up the old replies but it appeared that there were quite a few changes in the line up and so the question afresh.


Only one model in 14 and in 15 I'm not considering the i7 model. So confusion lies between 
1) 14R i.e. i5-3210M-4GB, Nvidia GT 640M 2GB
2) 15R i.e. i5-3210M-4GB, Radeon 7730M 2GB
3) 15R i.e. i5-3210M-8GB, Radeon 7730M 2 GB, FHD


It would be necessary to mention that I'm unaware of much(or any) technical details and hence I wouldn't know which graphics card to go for. And also if limiting the choice solely based upon graphics is really worth, even if it is for choosing an inch smaller HD display over another handy FHD display. I have a 6 years old compaq without any dedicated graphics. So you guys would certainly know how greatly I've been deprived of games! My preferences are, therefore, based upon following factors.

A) I'm looking forward to play the games that are certainly a few years old but since, I haven't played them yet! to name a few, Assasin's Creed Series, Hitman Bloodmoney, Godfather2, NFS line up post Carbon etc.

B) I spend a lot of time on laptop reading as a part of my work. (the main reason I'm not choosing 17R. Better not to work everyday on a giant screen from a distance of hardly a feet and a half)


C) I am a little into photography as well, I spend quite sometime on PS. But that purpose would be addressed efficiently by both these cards I suppose. Still, a nod from someone who actually knows, would be better!

D) I also spend a lot of time watching movies too... But I do not press for FHD all the time.


E) Since I've adopted myself to play even without finest details thanks to my current laptop, I wouldn't really mind if monster games would not work with best settings available with the machine. I could compromise to play at say around 75% of capacity.

F) Hardly any time left, but should I really wait till Diwali? Any more discounts likely to be offered? 


Bottomline is, given a choice, I'd prefer gaming over any of the rest!

Also, a few words on difference between 640M and 7730M!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

^Get 15r with FHD, you won't regret.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> @pratyush : You are not here to tell who is a noob or whatever, we all very well know the truth about everybody.


NO offence ... Is he here to tell who is "Moron" ?  and Didn't got the " truth" thingy


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> NO offence ... Is he here to tell who is "Moron" ?  and Didn't got the " truth" thingy


What that means is both of you (and potheadninja), both need to mind their language.

If anyone has a problem, use the report button. Doesn't matter who is the first one to insult.



rogue_47 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15R with Full HD screen.


----------



## sam142000 (Oct 25, 2012)

I just checked, there are new drivers for Intel HD Graphics 4000 and wifi!! 
Downloaded from Intel site!! 
Installing now!!


----------



## Bhambya (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi guys, how do you people overclock? I can't find the AMD overdrive in graphics settings. Can you tell me the software that you used?


----------



## rider (Oct 25, 2012)

Bhambya said:


> Hi guys, how do you people overclock? I can't find the AMD overdrive in graphics settings. Can you tell me the software that you used?




Overclocking in laptops might result hazardous. HD 7730M is a great GPU you should satisfy with the performance.But if you still wanna do that there is a software called *sapphire trixx* which is quite reliable.


----------



## potheadninja (Oct 25, 2012)

Bhambya said:


> Hi guys, how do you people overclock? I can't find the AMD overdrive in graphics settings. Can you tell me the software that you used?



I have prepared a guide to overclock 7730m, it should be a couple of pages back please refer it. If you are satisfied with the performance of 7730m  then I dont see the need to overclock but if you are an enthusiast then go ahead. the procedure is a bit complicated but it works flawlessly, I had to overclock my card to get above 35fps in witcher 2.
@rider, overclocking is hazardous only if you modify the voltage but in laptops voltage is locked so overclocking mobility cards is safer than their desktop counterparts. The worst consequence you might face with overclocking mobility cards is bsod, artefacts and system instability and it happens only  if you push your card to the limit. 
I assure anyone who wants to overclock 7730m, you won't brick your gpu so go ahead and get most out of your card.


----------



## rider (Oct 25, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> @rider, overclocking is hazardous only if you modify the voltage but in laptops voltage is locked so overclocking mobility cards is safer than their desktop counterparts. The worst consequence you might face with overclocking mobility cards is bsod, artefacts and system instability and it happens only  if you push your card to the limit.
> I assure anyone who wants to overclock 7730m, you won't brick your gpu so go ahead and get most out of your card.



I know, right! I said it might be hazardous. Increasing only core and memory clock doesn't boost performance much. I agree it won't get hurt much I see an old dell laptop burnt in overclocking by increasing voltage.. so anything can be happen, it can be bricked. The point is we should satisfy with the performance because greediness of performance never ends.


----------



## iamzero (Oct 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Get 15r with FHD, you won't regret.



I am about to buy this one..especially after the update made here by ratul...15% performance boost is great....i had good few talks with rider and well samsung won that argument...but yeah DELL goes out for me. Final questions : 1 year acc. warranty or 2 year..i am buying the FHD version of the laptop with backlight keyboard...I hope this would be an awesome buy and futureproof as well...

Do let me know!

and Yes forgot to ask..are there any new laptops coming this diwali..i was wondering since HP much hyped 650m graphic card series has not been launched yet here in india...would anyone advise to wait (2 weeks max) or go out and buy it...because 65k means a lot to me!


----------



## ratul (Oct 25, 2012)

iamzero said:


> I am about to buy this one..especially after the update made here by ratul...15% performance boost is great....i had good few talks with rider and well samsung won that argument...but yeah DELL goes out for me. Final questions : 1 year acc. warranty or 2 year..i am buying the FHD version of the laptop with backlight keyboard...I hope this would be an awesome buy and futureproof as well...
> 
> Do let me know!
> 
> and Yes forgot to ask..are there any new laptops coming this diwali..i was wondering since HP much hyped 650m graphic card series has not been launched yet here in india...would anyone advise to wait (2 weeks max) or go out and buy it...because 65k means a lot to me!



well, even i am surprised that it's end of october and still no news from any other manufacturer to launch new lappies, this is the time for it.. 
and for the warranty, i would recommend 2 yrs. accidental cover, as i have seen that most of my friend's lappies started giving problems after 1-1.5yrs only, i.e., only after warranty has ended... One of my friend mobo fried just after the week his warranty ended, poor guy..  



Bhambya said:


> Hi guys, how do you people overclock? I can't find the AMD overdrive in graphics settings. Can you tell me the software that you used?



if you are unable to find the guide, check your pm.. 
the guide uses MSI Afterburner, but remember that new drivers have some conflict with it, thus there is just a black window in the graph area of AfterBurner, so no graph until it's fixed.. 

and guys, new bios version A07 is available now, though i still can't download it, shows an error... (*link*)


----------



## iamzero (Oct 25, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, even i am surprised that it's end of october and still no news from any other manufacturer to launch new lappies, this is the time for it..
> and for the warranty, i would recommend 2 yrs. accidental cover, as i have seen that most of my friend's lappies started giving problems after 1-1.5yrs only, i.e., only after warranty has ended... One of my friend mobo fried just after the week his warranty ended, poor guy..
> 
> so what would you suggest...is it worth waiting or go for it...i can adjust the settings to medium as well if u say i can play next year games as well..of course i hope this will go for long run and dell can be reliable with 2 years warranty atleast....and what do you think even if a company launches the pricing would be definitely greater than 70k as per me, what are your views?
> ...


----------



## rider (Oct 25, 2012)

Wait till mid november some new models will definately come.


----------



## ratul (Oct 25, 2012)

iamzero said:


> so what would you suggest...is it worth waiting or go for it...i can adjust the settings to medium as well if u say i can play next year games as well..of course i hope this will go for long run and dell can be reliable with 2 years warranty atleast....and what do you think even if a company launches the pricing would be definitely greater than 70k as per me, what are your views?
> 
> how has been your gaming experience on top high end games..do you run them on high settings?



well, highest end games i have are mw3 (everything on extra settings, AA max, FPS 35-45), crysis2 (everything on ultra, fps 25-35), Arkham city (very high dx11, fps 25-35), GTA4 (can't comment as it's poorly optimized, but with high and Icenhancer 2.1, 15-25fps), Skyrim (High settings with HD2K full mod, 30-45fps), NFS Run (Ultra settings, capped @ 30fps), all assassin creed till revelations (max settings, revelations fps 25-40)...

so seeing this, games till next year would definitely run on medium settings, and in 2 yrs, most of the games would be able to run on low-medium settings..
but that's just a prediction, i can go wrong.. 
and rider is too right, new models have to come in this period..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2012)

iamzero said:


> I am about to buy this one..especially after the update made here by ratul...15% performance boost is great....i had good few talks with rider and well samsung won that argument...but yeah DELL goes out for me. Final questions : 1 year acc. warranty or 2 year..i am buying the FHD version of the laptop with backlight keyboard...I hope this would be an awesome buy and futureproof as well...
> 
> Do let me know!
> 
> and Yes forgot to ask..are there any new laptops coming this diwali..i was wondering since HP much hyped 650m graphic card series has not been launched yet here in india...would anyone advise to wait (2 weeks max) or go out and buy it...because 65k means a lot to me!



Actually, I believe there is no competition b/w Samsung _once_ you know your priorities.

Get 2 yrs acc warranty.

Plus wait and watch game is never gonna end. Grab it IMO.


----------



## iamzero (Oct 25, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, highest end games i have are mw3 (everything on extra settings, AA max, FPS 35-45), crysis2 (everything on ultra, fps 25-35), Arkham city (very high dx11, fps 25-35), GTA4 (can't comment as it's poorly optimized, but with high and Icenhancer 2.1, 15-25fps), Skyrim (High settings with HD2K full mod, 30-45fps), NFS Run (Ultra settings, capped @ 30fps), all assassin creed till revelations (max settings, revelations fps 25-40)...
> 
> so seeing this, games till next year would definitely run on medium settings, and in 2 yrs, most of the games would be able to run on low-medium settings..
> but that's just a prediction, i can go wrong..
> and rider is too right, new models have to come in this period..



Alright thanks guys for your input..would be ordering on november 4 to a dell distributor directly..

Can't just go for samsung and yeah wait game wont end....!!


----------



## ratul (Oct 25, 2012)

iamzero said:


> Alright thanks guys for your input..would be ordering on *october 4* to a dell distributor directly..
> 
> Can't just go for samsung and yeah wait game wont end....!!



october 4??? 
when, next year???


----------



## iamzero (Oct 25, 2012)

ratul said:


> october 4???
> when, next year???



OOps my bad... corrected!


----------



## dan4u (Oct 25, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, even i am surprised that it's end of october and still no news from any other manufacturer to launch new lappies, this is the time for it..



Most of them are waiting for Windows 8, all of them will release models only after release of W8, and probably the models will be more focused on the touch features that W8 provides and less on other components (read gfx card). the only manufacturer I'm looking forward to is HP, their build quality is second to none, and if they get the components right everyone will be behind them.


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 25, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Get 15r with FHD, you won't regret.



+1 to that



nick191 said:


> Congo for new lappy
> please let us know in how many days they delivery your lappy !



Thanks Nick- they are now showing on the web as 6th November but the sales rep assured delivery in a week ie. 1st Nov. Lets see....


----------



## sam142000 (Oct 26, 2012)

So!!!! 
Since Win8 is launched today, how many of you are actually 'permanently' upgrading your OS?? 
Given that we have an option to upgrade for free!!


----------



## nick191 (Oct 26, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> +1 to that
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nick- they are now showing on the web as 6th November but the sales rep assured delivery in a week ie. 1st Nov. Lets see....



okay lest see what happen ?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 26, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> So!!!!
> Since Win8 is launched today, how many of you are actually 'permanently' upgrading your OS??
> Given that we have an option to *upgrade for free!!*



I believe you have to Pay Rs 699 for the upgrade.


----------



## sam142000 (Oct 26, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I believe you have to Pay Rs 699 for the upgrade.


The Dell store from where I purchased my laptop, the person there said that the Rs.699 is covered in my total laptop amount.


----------



## ratul (Oct 26, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> So!!!!
> Since Win8 is launched today, how many of you are actually 'permanently' upgrading your OS??
> Given that we have an option to upgrade for free!!



nah, worst OS in my opinion, have been trying it since developer preview (last december), still not impressed, there's not even a single good reason to upgrade it from 7, except if you have a touchscreen lappy...
will wait for WIN9, as they say:
WIN 3.x : GOOD
WIN 95 : FAIL
WIN 98 : GOOD
WIN ME : FAIL
WIN XP : GOOD
WIN VISTA: FAIL
WIN 7 : GOOD
WIN 8 : ????
WIN 9 : ????....


----------



## nick191 (Oct 26, 2012)

Dell Laptop with Window 8 is now available on Dell Website !

Dell Inspiron Laptops - Notebook Computers | Dell India


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 26, 2012)

@Ratul... WIn 8 flop?


----------



## ratul (Oct 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @Ratul... WIn 8 flop?



it's not just me, it's microsoft's history itself shouting it.. 



nick191 said:


> Dell Laptop with Window 8 is now available on Dell Website !
> 
> Dell Inspiron Laptops - Notebook Computers | Dell India



yes, and price increased by rs.500 just for win8??? .


----------



## nick191 (Oct 26, 2012)

ratul said:


> it's not just me, it's microsoft's history itself shouting it..
> 
> 
> 
> yes, and price increased by rs.500 just for win8??? .



ya but for Win 8 PRO they are charging for Rs.2388.96/- which is of Rs.1999/- !


----------



## ratul (Oct 26, 2012)

nick191 said:


> ya but for Win 8 PRO they are charging for Rs.2388.96/- which is of Rs.1999/- !



that could be some OEM charging as usual..


----------



## saaransh9 (Oct 26, 2012)

ratul said:


> that could be some OEM charging as usual..



what is the difference between windows 8 and windows 8 pro n is it better to buy a win 7 laptop n upgrade it later as it will cost me less..


----------



## ratul (Oct 26, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> what is the difference between windows 8 and windows 8 pro n is it better to buy a win 7 laptop n upgrade it later as it will cost me less..



win 8 vs win 8 pro = win7hp vs win7 ultimate..

Microsoft this time announced that to make users comfortable with their choice, they have cut down the weird editioning of windows acc to the features, like Win7 was versioned as starter, HB, HP, Pro, Enterprise, Ultimate. making it difficult for user to choose from, now they have just win8, win8 pro, win 8 enterprise and win 8 rt..
Win8= win7HP, for home users.
Win8Pro=Win7Ultimate, for everyone else.
Win8 RT= for lower end tablets, devices, a downgraded version of win8..
Win8 Enterprise=win7 enterprise.   (more info *here*)..
and how will it cost you less??? Win 8 upgrade from win7 costs rs.699, and they are charging you just rs.500..
and i think DELL now not providing win7, only win8.. 
so it's upto you which to choose..


----------



## nick191 (Oct 26, 2012)

ratul said:


> win 8 vs win 8 pro = win7hp vs win7 ultimate..
> 
> Microsoft this time announced that to make users comfortable with their choice, they have cut down the weird editioning of windows acc to the features, like Win7 was versioned as starter, HB, HP, Pro, Enterprise, Ultimate. making it difficult for user to choose from, now they have just win8, win8 pro, win 8 enterprise and win 8 rt..
> Win8= win7HP, for home users.
> ...



Nope they are providing both Win 7 and Win 8 also as your wish !


----------



## saaransh9 (Oct 26, 2012)

ratul said:


> win 8 vs win 8 pro = win7hp vs win7 ultimate..
> 
> Microsoft this time announced that to make users comfortable with their choice, they have cut down the weird editioning of windows acc to the features, like Win7 was versioned as starter, HB, HP, Pro, Enterprise, Ultimate. making it difficult for user to choose from, now they have just win8, win8 pro, win 8 enterprise and win 8 rt..
> Win8= win7HP, for home users.
> ...



no they are providing both n its written windows 8 english only n there is a option in customize to add 2k or something to get an upgraded version but again win 8 pro is not written anywhere.so the problem lies here is it win8 pro with only english as language n if i buy win7 laptop then i can upgrade it to win8 pro as the offer is as given by microsoft.


----------



## ratul (Oct 27, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> no they are providing both n its written windows 8 english only n there is a option in customize to add 2k or something to get an upgraded version but again win 8 pro is not written anywhere.so the problem lies here is it win8 pro with only english as language n if i buy win7 laptop then i can upgrade it to win8 pro as the offer is as given by microsoft.



oops, sorry my bad, saw just the Win8 version, yup both are provided..
And i think they ain't providing win8pro, as it's only win8 with single language only, and win8 with english..  what sense does it make to charge 2k extra for win8 english????


----------



## ico (Oct 27, 2012)

ratul said:


> nah, worst OS in my opinion, have been trying it since developer preview (last december), still not impressed, there's not even a single good reason to upgrade it from 7, except if you have a touchscreen lappy...
> will wait for WIN9, as they say:
> WIN 3.x : GOOD
> *WIN 95 : FAIL*
> ...


Windows 95 was/is actually the biggest Windows success ever. Windows 98 on the other hand was fail until Second Edition came out.


----------



## ratul (Oct 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Windows 95 was/is actually the biggest Windows success ever. Windows 98 on the other hand was fail until Second Edition came out.



lol u ruined d joke dude.. 
btw, dis info is taken from facebook only, so it was just to lighten the mood here..


----------



## saaransh9 (Oct 27, 2012)

ratul said:


> lol u ruined d joke dude..
> btw, dis info is taken from facebook only, so it was just to lighten the mood here..



anyway i m thinking of buying 14r se but there are very few models available is there any way i can get my own spec model?


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 27, 2012)

nick191 said:


> okay lest see what happen ?



lets see when i receive...i dont think they can deliver within a week


----------



## ratul (Oct 27, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> anyway i m thinking of buying 14r se but there are very few models available is there any way i can get my own spec model?



nope...


----------



## nick191 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello,guys i am ordering my Dell today Mostly but i am confused for Warranty ! Which kind of warranty i have to buy ?
I am buying 15R turbo FHD.


----------



## ratul (Oct 28, 2012)

nick191 said:


> Hello,guys i am ordering my Dell today Mostly but i am confused for Warranty ! Which kind of warranty i have to buy ?
> I am buying 15R turbo FHD.



If you have money, buy the 3 year accidental cover like i did, otherwise atleast 2 yr accidental cover...


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 28, 2012)

Just recieved an sms today from Bluedart- date of delivery is 30th October- so from date of order placing, it is going to take 6 days- am pretty impressed, the sales advisor had said minimum 1st Nov


----------



## ratul (Oct 28, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> Just recieved an sms today from Bluedart- date of delivery is 30th October- so from date of order placing, it is going to take 6 days- am pretty impressed, the sales advisor had said minimum 1st Nov



congrats, it's not too far now, bluedart have really the most punctual service i have seen in india, they had never let me down..


----------



## Emre9110 (Oct 29, 2012)

1)Can anyone send me overclock guide i can not find it. 

2)And anyone try to play fifa13. *//Mod Edit*. From amd catalyst control center i chose high performance graphical card my fps is 25, when i chose low performance graphical card my fps is 60 ? It is so so stange?

*//Mod Edit
Do Not Discuss Pirated related issues here. Read forum rules to avoid infraction and in worst case ban.*


----------



## Jripper (Oct 29, 2012)

^ Try not discussing piracy in the forums unless you are looking for a ban.


----------



## ratul (Oct 29, 2012)

Emre9110 said:


> 1)Can anyone send me overclock guide i can not find it.
> 
> 2)And anyone try to play fifa13. *<piracy quote edited>*



check your pm for overclock guide, and yeah, don't discuss about piracy here..


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 30, 2012)

ratul said:


> congrats, it's not too far now, bluedart have really the most punctual service i have seen in india, they had never let me down..



Right you were, Ratul- received my laptop, and the bag in two separate boxes in the morning itself- can't wait to go home and open! Bluedart is awesome!


----------



## tonmoyfx (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to buy this laptop : Dell Inspiron 15R N5520, Intel Core i5-3210 2.5 GHz 3rd Gen, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD

Dell Inspiron 15R N5520, Intel Core i5-3210 2.5 GHz 3rd Gen, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, | eBay

Is there a better deal?

I can also settle for 14 inch screen. Any suggestions? Is there a better deal in some other brand?
Please guide.


----------



## ratul (Oct 30, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> Right you were, Ratul- received my laptop, and the bag in two separate boxes in the morning itself- can't wait to go home and open! Bluedart is awesome!



congrats dude.. 
njoy gaming and do post your review about the lappy.. 



tonmoyfx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to buy this laptop : Dell Inspiron 15R N5520, Intel Core i5-3210 2.5 GHz 3rd Gen, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD
> 
> ...



first define your budget, and why are you buying a 40k laptop from ebay with seller warranty??? 
it's not a good idea to buy from there..


----------



## nandu26 (Oct 30, 2012)

Anytimeretail - Is it a good site to deal with for laptops?


----------



## saaransh9 (Oct 31, 2012)

Guys help me confused between i5 fhd one n i7 with 4gb ram


----------



## nandu26 (Oct 31, 2012)

I want to know whether dell inspiron laptop screens are glossy or anti reflective.


----------



## sam142000 (Oct 31, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> I want to know whether dell inspiron laptop screens are glossy or anti reflective.



You have the option to select from these 2 options!!


----------



## saaransh9 (Oct 31, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> Guys help me confused between i5 fhd one n i7 with 4gb ram



Any one?


----------



## Jripper (Oct 31, 2012)

Can anyone tell me whether the fhd version of this is still only available via dell website or not? :\
Last I asked,the FHD version was at no retail shop.


----------



## achyutaghosh (Oct 31, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Can anyone tell me whether the fhd version of this is still only available via dell website or not? :\
> Last I asked,the FHD version was at no retail shop.



FHD will not be available in retail stores, is available on website


----------



## ratul (Nov 1, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> Guys help me confused between i5 fhd one n i7 with 4gb ram



it's upto you, 4GB RAM is not that of big deal as you can add more later, and performance difference between i5 and i7 is massive, as one is dual core, other is quad core..
though you'll lose FHD on i7 one, but i'd say that if you can't stretch your budget for i7 FHD, then also go with i7, as it's more future proof, and 768p screen is not that bad for me.. 
Rest is upto what you prefer more, performance or display..



nandu26 said:


> Anytimeretail - Is it a good site to deal with for laptops?



never heard of it....


----------



## chinmaya (Nov 2, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> You have the option to select from these 2 options!!



is it? i didt know there was such an option.

Off topic: Got my 15R very recently. Check my signature


----------



## ratul (Nov 2, 2012)

chinmaya said:


> is it? i didt know there was such an option.
> 
> Off topic: Got my 15R very recently. Check my signature



congrats dude... njoy ur lappy... 
and DELL Turbo's with 768p have glossy screen and FHD ones have anti-reflective screen..


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 2, 2012)

ratul said:


> congrats dude... njoy ur lappy...
> and DELL Turbo's with 768p have glossy screen and FHD ones have anti-reflective screen..



just received the quotes i7 4gb ram for 58000 with 3% students discount or 59800 with free headphones n without student discount i think if i talk to him further he will give me further freebees


----------



## bagdeabhishek (Nov 3, 2012)

Guyz Noticed a small change in specifications of the laptops,The processor in top end models have been revised from 3612QM to 3632QM any improvements to be seen? and also is the mobile graphic switching technology with AMD as good as Optimus? because reading around forums there seem to be some minor niggles. Anyways i am planning on buying the top model of inspiron 15r turbo with fHD screen,now that Croma is selling the dell laptops any chance that the would have the fhd model or buying online is only the way to get it? thnx in advance for the help..


----------



## tonmoyfx (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm planning to buy this 14R model. Is it a good choice (I want a 14" screen)

Dell Inspiron 14R laptop

Please suggest.


----------



## himanshubias (Nov 3, 2012)

has anyone used  win 8????
will there any driver prob. after upgrade????


----------



## ratul (Nov 3, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> has anyone used  win 8????
> will there any driver prob. after upgrade????



my win7 has gone corrupted (BT not working, certain keys not working etc.) so i am gonna install win8 2mrw, will tell you by then..
I hated win8, but found the replacement of the feature i hated, the start menu, will use Start8 instead, so basically will look like win7 only.. 
and there should'nt be driver problems, as DELL has released all the necessary drivers for win8 separately..



bagdeabhishek said:


> Guyz Noticed a small change in specifications of the laptops,The processor in top end models have been revised from 3612QM to 3632QM any improvements to be seen? and also is the mobile graphic switching technology with AMD as good as Optimus? because reading around forums there seem to be some minor niggles. Anyways i am planning on buying the top model of inspiron 15r turbo with fHD screen,now that Croma is selling the dell laptops any chance that the would have the fhd model or buying online is only the way to get it? thnx in advance for the help..



they both are same only, except for the extra 100mhz boost in 3632qm, you won't even notice it anywhere, they both perform similarly..
and yes, AMD's Enduro is still in it's blooming stage, whereas Optimus has matured enough to stay out of conflicts... Hope AMD soon enhances the Enduro for smoother experience...


----------



## SurajP (Nov 4, 2012)

For sale Dell Inspiron 15R turbo 7520
i7 3rd gen
4GB RAM
2 GB graphic
1TB HDD
Contact 9222282240
New piece unopened with 1 year+3 month total damage cover warranty


----------



## potheadninja (Nov 5, 2012)

I recently ran 3dmark11 benchmark after installing 12.11 beta drivers. Here are the results,

Graphics score-2034
Final score-P2200

These scores were achieved with following clock values,

Core clock-710
Memory clock-940

PS- I own i5 version of the laptop, i7 laptops will get approximately 100 points more in the final score because of the increased performance in the physics test.


----------



## ratul (Nov 5, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> I recently ran 3dmark11 benchmark after installing 12.11 beta drivers. Here are the results,
> 
> Graphics score-2034
> Final score-P2200
> ...



lol, earlier u were'nt able to go beyond 630mhz and i was able to go @ 675mhz, now you have stability @ 710mhz, that's cool... 
btw, i have installed windows 8 with Start8 (hated the new Start menu, now more feels like win7), all drivers are stable now, but gaming has a hit of 2-3fps, every game i tried is getting 2-3fps less than win7...


----------



## 50103 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi All!! Off topic:: How many fps do U get on the new MostWanted Game ????


----------



## potheadninja (Nov 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> lol, earlier u were'nt able to go beyond 630mhz and i was able to go @ 675mhz, now you have stability @ 710mhz, that's cool...
> btw, i have installed windows 8 with Start8 (hated the new Start menu, now more feels like win7), all drivers are stable now, but gaming has a hit of 2-3fps, every game i tried is getting 2-3fps less than win7...



 Bios version a04 fixed my overclocking related stability issues, actually my stable clocks are 730 & 960 but I have been using 710 & 940 to avoid over pressuring my gpu. I'm glad to see 7730m performing like a champ, gcn really rocks. I can't comment on win8 related issues coz I have never used it and probably never will, my only guess is that amd didnt get enough time to optimize 12.11 drivers for win8. They have released the win8 compatible driver but not the optimized one, I suggest you to wait for new drivers. If those drivers behave similarly then the best option is to revert back to win7.


----------



## ratul (Nov 5, 2012)

50103 said:


> Hi All!! Off topic:: How many fps do U get on the new MostWanted Game ????



well i play this game P) and getting 30-35fps (on win8) and 35-40fps (on win7) on everything set to high..
for smoother gameplay, i play on medium and give 40-50fps, as fps drops in this game is a common issue, it's too not a good console port.. 
You can see my gameplay video too here:
*Youtube NFS Most Wanted 2012 Gameplay by ratul.*


Spoiler









potheadninja said:


> Bios version a04 fixed my overclocking related stability issues, actually my stable clocks are 730 & 960 but I have been using 710 & 940 to avoid over pressuring my gpu. I'm glad to see 7730m performing like a champ, gcn really rocks. I can't comment on win8 related issues coz I have never used it and probably never will, my only guess is that amd didnt get enough time to optimize 12.11 drivers for win8. They have released the win8 compatible driver but not the optimized one, I suggest you to wait for new drivers. If those drivers behave similarly then the best option is to revert back to win7.



well i am on A07 BIOS, as it was the one only compatible with UEFI enabled win8, can't revert back now i think.. 
and yes, 7730m is really a great overclocker and GCN is rocking too, and AMD will definitely fix the drivers for WIN8 as DELL laptops are now shipped with pre-installed win8, so they won't make this large bunch of people suffer for long..


----------



## ratul (Nov 7, 2012)

BTW guys, i today bought 1TB WD 3.0 Elements SE @4.5k from nehru place, it's really awesome..
Check pics *here*..


----------



## 50103 (Nov 7, 2012)

ratul said:


> BTW guys, i today bought 1TB WD 3.0 Elements SE @4.5k from nehru place, it's really awesome..
> Check pics *here*..



Nice pics man .... i too have bought a 1tb hdd.. but it is a segate backup plus . and I also have the E10M


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 7, 2012)

ratul said:


> BTW guys, i today bought 1TB WD 3.0 Elements SE @4.5k from nehru place, it's really awesome..
> Check pics *here*..



thnks ratul for your suggestion i bought the 15r turbo i7 4gb ram with windows 7(i will upgrade it later as the win8 model had only windows8 but after up gradation i will win8 pro ).


costed me 58000 after 3% student discount n with a wireless mouse free.


----------



## ratul (Nov 7, 2012)

50103 said:


> Nice pics man .... i too have bought a 1tb hdd.. but it is a segate backup plus . and I also have the E10M



thnks, and E10 is really awsm.. 



saaransh9 said:


> thnks ratul for your suggestion i bought the 15r turbo i7 4gb ram with windows 7(i will upgrade it later as the win8 model had only windows8 but after up gradation i will win8 pro ).
> 
> 
> costed me 58000 after 3% student discount n with a wireless mouse free.



congrats bro, njoy the xperience and do post your review....


----------



## rogue_47 (Nov 7, 2012)

finally placed an order for 15R Turbo. i5,8GB,1TB,2GB,FHD for 62,645! as on today, status shows "Manufacturing built complete" from yesterday's "Work in progress". How many days is it likely to take now to ship to Ahmedabad? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif 

I appreciate all the help!


----------



## xAlias (Nov 8, 2012)

Got a 15R SE yesterday for my brother as a gift. Its a great Value for money machine considering the specs. 

The config is i5 3210M , 6Gb, 750gb 7200 rpm, 7730m, 1080p. 

Pros:-
1. Super quiet and cool even while gaming. Even running Prime95 pushes the processor to around 70'C only. This is with an ambient temperature of 22'C so that may vary depending on outside temps a little. 
2. Enduro for GPU switching is a lot better with the 12.11 beta catalyst driver. Gives a good boost to performance and increased the 3Dmark11 scores from 1700 to 2000 on stock clocks! That puts it above a 640M and near 650M territory. 
3. Beautiful 1080p screen with good colors and nice blacks. Definately should get 1080p if you looking at this laptop as the screen is worth the extra cash with good brightness. 


Cons:-
1. Heavy and bulky as we are in the era of the ultrabooks.


----------



## potheadninja (Nov 8, 2012)

Guys I  just read a couple of curious things about 12.11 beta driver. This is not just another driver release from amd, this is part of a larger effort to put radeon cards back on top before the holiday season begins in the west and this driver has a cool name! It is called the "never settle" driver so you guys might want to add this to your signature  
All gcn cards have gotten a huge performance boost as promised by amd, hd7970 has taken back the crown from gtx680 as the most powerful single gpu (gtx690 is still the top dog but it is a dual gpu card), hd7870 is performing on par with much more expensive  gtx660ti and our own 7730m has overtaken 640m and has reached very close to 650m. So kudos to amd for releasing such an amazing driver package.


----------



## ratul (Nov 8, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Guys I  just read a couple of curious things about 12.11 beta driver. This is not just another driver release from amd, this is part of a larger effort to put radeon cards back on top before the holiday season begins in the west and this driver has a cool name! It is called the "never settle" driver so you guys might want to add this to your signature
> All gcn cards have gotten a huge performance boost as promised by amd, hd7970 has taken back the crown from gtx680 as the most powerful single gpu (gtx690 is still the top dog but it is a dual gpu card), hd7870 is performing on par with much more expensive  gtx660ti and our own 7730m has overtaken 640m and has reached very close to 650m. So kudos to amd for releasing such an amazing driver package.



yup i read all these things back when 12.11 were released, but you missed one point, even Nvidia released their new drivers 310.33 beta, offering 15% performance gain to the GPU's, though not as effective as AMD's 12.11.. (read *here* for more info)..
These all things made me think that AMD and nvidia can boost their card's performance at their will, so how much performance are we really getting from our cards??? Can they be pushed further more or not??? 



rogue_47 said:


> finally placed an order for 15R Turbo. i5,8GB,1TB,2GB,FHD for 62,645! as on today, status shows "Manufacturing built complete" from yesterday's "Work in progress". How many days is it likely to take now to ship to Ahmedabad? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif
> 
> I appreciate all the help!



It all depends on when they ship your product, mine was stuck for 3 days on manufacturing build complete, but as soon as they ship, it could then reach in 2-3 days..



xAlias said:


> Got a 15R SE yesterday for my brother as a gift. Its a great Value for money machine considering the specs.
> 
> The config is i5 3210M , 6Gb, 750gb 7200 rpm, 7730m, 1080p.
> 
> ...



congrats bro, and yes 12.11 drivers have really increased the performance of these cards..
And the "Cons" you provided is'nt really a con, as this laptop's enlarged size plays a significant role in keeping it cool, as more air is circulated inside the chassis, game on the so called today's ultrabooks, and see the temps soaring 90-100c..


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 8, 2012)

Amd 12.11 beta6 driver is out.
Earlier one was beta 3.


----------



## xAlias (Nov 8, 2012)

ratul said:


> congrats bro, and yes 12.11 drivers have really increased the performance of these cards..
> And the "Cons" you provided is'nt really a con, as this laptop's enlarged size plays a significant role in keeping it cool, as more air is circulated inside the chassis, game on the so called today's ultrabooks, and see the temps soaring 90-100c..



True that! The idle temps on this are pretty amazing and sticks to around 40'C on idle. A large part of the good cooling can be attributed to the 'bulkiness' of the laptop which creates more space for air movement inside. 

Btw, the laptop is capable of playing League of Legends on high and 1080p on the HD4000! Pretty amazing! 

The funny thing is that playing LOL on the onboard GPU pushes the CPU temps to around 64-65'C while gaming on the 7730M keeps the CPU temps to around 60'C only!


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 8, 2012)

i'm still new here   
i have 15rSE FHD with i7 ..is it possible to game with extended display ..if yes then how ?? nad how to use amd eyefinity stuff i cant find it in amd graphics control panel


----------



## ratul (Nov 9, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Amd 12.11 beta6 driver is out.
> Earlier one was beta 3.



downloading ryt nw.. ..
btw, earlier it ws beta4, not beta3.. 



xAlias said:


> True that! The idle temps on this are pretty amazing and sticks to around 40'C on idle. A large part of the good cooling can be attributed to the 'bulkiness' of the laptop which creates more space for air movement inside.
> 
> Btw, the laptop is capable of playing League of Legends on high and 1080p on the HD4000! Pretty amazing!
> 
> The funny thing is that playing LOL on the onboard GPU pushes the CPU temps to around 64-65'C while gaming on the 7730M keeps the CPU temps to around 60'C only!



well even i experienced this, playing f1 2012 on HD4000 (it ain't supporting laptop graphics. ), temps rose to 90c. the only game that took CPU to 90c..
i think it's because of the fact that HD4000 is the built-in GPU on CPU die, so temps from GPU directly affects the CPU temps, increasing it to abnormal levels, and 3rd gen proccies are known for their heat due to the die-shrink and powerful GPU..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

Probably buying the 15r turbo tomorrow morning 
Sad that the FHD version is not in stores. Would have been awesome to buy that one.
Will have to do with the 1366X768 -__-


----------



## xAlias (Nov 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Probably buying the 15r turbo tomorrow morning
> Sad that the FHD version is not in stores. Would have been awesome to buy that one.
> Will have to do with the 1366X768 -__-



Well trust me, if you have the time and budget go for the FHD as it is worth it! You won't regret it.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

I have the budget. the problem is that buying online is not an option for me. I have searched all retail stores and its not available there. So I have to settle for the poor screen :\


----------



## androiderrr (Nov 9, 2012)

Guys i ordered Dell inspiron 15R SE from dell exclusive store in nehru place,delhi on 3rd november.I paid the shopkeeper full amount through cash.He gave me receipt confirming my order.On that very day I also received a acknowledgement email from dell with Internet refernce no with my order details.But after that I havnt received any status from dell or shopkeeper
Online order status also is unable to locate my order when i try to search using IR no and email id.
Is it normal?Does ordering from dell store works in differnt way?Or is there something wrong?
Iam really worried about delay,kindly help
Has anybody purchased laptop in the manner in which i did?


----------



## xAlias (Nov 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> I have the budget. the problem is that buying online is not an option for me. I have searched all retail stores and its not available there. So I have to settle for the poor screen :\



That sucks! Nway, its a good laptop and I dont think you would be too disappointed as you can play all the new games at the native resolution with most settings high.


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone playing Medal of Honour Warfighter here?
Its not working after 12.11 update on my laptop. Works only if I force it to run on Intel Graphics.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

@xAlias Well its not really for gaming as I have my desktop for games(signature). Its mostly for vm's, programming,stuff like that, and perhaps some ocassional gaming when I go for a vacation somewhere. Thats the reason for choosing this lappy with the 7730m


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @xAlias Well its not really for gaming as I have my desktop for games(signature). Its mostly for vm's, programming,stuff like that, and perhaps some ocassional gaming when I go for a vacation somewhere. Thats the reason for choosing this lappy with the 7730m



well if u can buy online or by calling them then it will even cost u less n u will get fhd eventhough a good decision n i think fhd model is available at great india place noida i have seen it there last to last week.


n if u buy it from a dell elusive store they too will order it for u online.


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 9, 2012)

androiderrr said:


> Guys i ordered Dell inspiron 15R SE from dell exclusive store in nehru place,delhi on 3rd november.I paid the shopkeeper full amount through cash.He gave me receipt confirming my order.On that very day I also received a acknowledgement email from dell with Internet refernce no with my order details.But after that I havnt received any status from dell or shopkeeper
> Online order status also is unable to locate my order when i try to search using IR no and email id.
> Is it normal?Does ordering from dell store works in differnt way?Or is there something wrong?
> Iam really worried about delay,kindly help
> Has anybody purchased laptop in the manner in which i did?



i did the exact same way u did ....try this send a message to the order support ...asking for your order status ..and send your internet reference number and order date along with it .....  ..those ppl actually placed my order after i sent this message


----------



## dayslleepper (Nov 9, 2012)

Great to See that Dell again coming back to position with new new AMD drivers..... I am also ordering Dell 15R Turbo with FHD


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 9, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Great to See that Dell again coming back to position with new new AMD drivers..... I am also ordering Dell 15R Turbo with FHD



its not just because of new driver but the problems with samsung i m still worried about np550 going 95-100 degrees every now n then.
n dell after sales always roxxx!!!!

saw a new 17r se model worth 66K with i5 fhd screen 6gb ram n a few more things 
*www.dell.com/in/p/new-product-deals?3x_page=2&filterCollapsed=false


----------



## ratul (Nov 9, 2012)

androiderrr said:


> Guys i ordered Dell inspiron 15R SE from dell exclusive store in nehru place,delhi on 3rd november.I paid the shopkeeper full amount through cash.He gave me receipt confirming my order.On that very day I also received a acknowledgement email from dell with Internet refernce no with my order details.But after that I havnt received any status from dell or shopkeeper
> Online order status also is unable to locate my order when i try to search using IR no and email id.
> Is it normal?Does ordering from dell store works in differnt way?Or is there something wrong?
> Iam really worried about delay,kindly help
> Has anybody purchased laptop in the manner in which i did?



yes, i too purchased from DELL Exclusive store, and these all things you mentioned are normal..
It takes time for DELL to update your ref. no. on the website, so it could take 5-6 days before you can see anything on website, i had to lure the shopkeeper on 2nd day itself to give me some no. to track my status, better try to convince the shopkeeper to give you the no.. (can't remember what no. was it.. )...


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 9, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, i too purchased from DELL Exclusive store, and these all things you mentioned are normal..
> It takes time for DELL to update your ref. no. on the website, so it could take 5-6 days before you can see anything on website, i had to lure the shopkeeper on 2nd day itself to give me some no. to track my status, better try to convince the shopkeeper to give you the no.. (can't remember what no. was it.. )...


When buying from an exclusive store, do you get models with FHD and backlit? I haven't seen any FHD models in stores yet.

Also.
For someone gaming-centric, and the regular multitasking, would you guys suggest an i5 8gb or an i7 8gb? I'm looking to use it for ATLEAST 3 years from now, so what would be the best option?

There's a new 17r turbo @66k, again with FHD and DDR5 650M. Any known heating/throttling issues in the 17r?

Regards.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

Bought the normal screen version of the Dell 15R turbo 

Have a full HD monitor at home so can live with it 

Okay do I need to uninstall catalyst control centre before installing catalyst drivers 12.10/11??

BTW which one should I install?
My desktop is running the 12.6 but does that one recognize mobile GPU's?


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 9, 2012)

rogue_47 said:


> finally placed an order for 15R Turbo. i5,8GB,1TB,2GB,FHD for 62,645! as on today, status shows "Manufacturing built complete" from yesterday's "Work in progress". How many days is it likely to take now to ship to Ahmedabad? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif
> 
> I appreciate all the help!



i5 fhd for 62K extemely over priced


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

Err..what do I do with the recovery partition?  Can I just delete it? :\

That partition is not allowing me to make one more partition that I need to make :S


----------



## ratul (Nov 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Err..what do I do with the recovery partition?  Can I just delete it? :\
> 
> That partition is not allowing me to make one more partition that I need to make :S



it's always advised in AMD drivers to completely remove previous version before installing new one, as AMD drivers are known for their bugs that can come up due to some previous version remains..

And to make partition, use *Easeus Partition Master*, it's upto you to delete or keep the recovery partition, i deleted it the day i recieved my lappy..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

No what I am asking is that does the recovery partition ever come in use?? Is it safe to delete?

And what I meant was previous drivers are not here  Just amd catalyst control centre is there. Not really drivers. Anyway,which driver recognizes the 7730m and works with it?

And yeah knew about easeus, was trying through disk management itself though. Trying easeus now.


----------



## xAlias (Nov 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay do I need to uninstall catalyst control centre before installing catalyst drivers 12.10/11??
> 
> BTW which one should I install?
> My desktop is running the 12.6 but does that one recognize mobile GPU's?



Well, like Ratul mentioned above , its always advisable to remove the previous set. But, I just updated it over the old drivers and it worked fine for me.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay so I uninstalled the catalyst,used driver dweeper to remove amd display related stuff,reinstalled catalyst 12.10 but now the intel HD 4000 is not being shown in GPU-Z. its only showing standard vga adapter. nor is catalyst control centre coming up. 
What the hell happened here? 

UPDATE:- Reinstalled the video drivers from he driver disc. things back to normal. 

But now what do I do? 
Which catalyst driver should I install?


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 9, 2012)

rogue_47 said:


> finally placed an order for 15R Turbo. i5,8GB,1TB,2GB,FHD for 62,645! as on today, status shows "Manufacturing built complete" from yesterday's "Work in progress". How many days is it likely to take now to ship to Ahmedabad? *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif
> 
> I appreciate all the help!



you should have received a sms from bluedart by now....from manufacturing built complete, it took them 3 days to deliver to me


----------



## ratul (Nov 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay so I uninstalled the catalyst,used driver dweeper to remove amd display related stuff,reinstalled catalyst 12.10 but now the intel HD 4000 is not being shown in GPU-Z. its only showing standard vga adapter. nor is catalyst control centre coming up.
> What the hell happened here?
> 
> UPDATE:- Reinstalled the video drivers from he driver disc. things back to normal.
> ...



Why were you installing 12.10 drivers, when 12.11 beta are available, the real performance boosting drivers..
BTW, You can install any catalyst driver you want, problem is that the remains from previous installations can screw up the current installation..
Happened to me once, where previous intel driver files were'nt properly removed, causing my AMD Driver to be recognized as just a VGA Adapter, and GPU-Z showing Open-CL error..
I never touch the DELL provided video drivers, instead first completely uninstall both Intel and AMD Drivers, then install these one by one.
Intel Drivers: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22083/a08/win64_15288.exe
AMD 12.11 beta: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_12.11_Beta6_dotNET4.exe


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

^ Well didn't install the intel drivers before installing 12.11.

You think that was the problem?
And for some reason gpu z isn't opening -_- will reinstall.


----------



## ratul (Nov 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Well didn't install the intel drivers before installing 12.11.
> 
> You think that was the problem?
> And for some reason gpu z isn't opening -_- will reinstall.



yes, that's the problem, intel drivers must be installed *BEFORE* AMD drivers, and this GPU-z not opening problem is due to the same reason, as i have also experienced it..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

Ah I see.

And the battery is acting funny.
It was showing charge 99% a few hours ago and wear level 1%, then a few minutes ago it showed charge-67% wear level-1% and now its showing charge:- 40% wear level:-13%

Is this some glitch? 


Sorry if I seem like a noob -_- First laptop this one. Had a desktop for 6 years before this. Thanks for the help btw


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 9, 2012)

ratul said:


> Why were you installing 12.10 drivers, when 12.11 beta are available, the real performance boosting drivers..
> BTW, You can install any catalyst driver you want, problem is that the remains from previous installations can screw up the current installation..
> Happened to me once, where previous intel driver files were'nt properly removed, causing my AMD Driver to be recognized as just a VGA Adapter, and GPU-Z showing Open-CL error..
> I never touch the DELL provided video drivers, instead first completely uninstall both Intel and AMD Drivers, then install these one by one.
> ...



are those drivers for windows 7 or 8 ??


----------



## ratul (Nov 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Ah I see.
> 
> And the battery is acting funny.
> It was showing charge 99% a few hours ago and wear level 1%, then a few minutes ago it showed charge-67% wear level-1% and now its showing charge:- 40% wear level:-13%
> ...



yes it's a glitch, dell's are using Sanyo batteries, known for their poorly programmed batteries, let battery drain till lappy hibernates, and then connect the charger and power on, wear level should be back again to normal..
And don't game on battery, as doing this always shows a high wear level..
Dell and HP have a long history of poor batteries..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

^ Sighs :\ No I won't game on the battery.

Now it is showing 2 houurs and 40 mins remaining on 38% charge lol xDD

BTW you didn't tell me, can I safely delete the recovery partition? I mean is there ever any use for that??


----------



## ratul (Nov 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Sighs :\ No I won't game on the battery.
> 
> Now it is showing 2 houurs and 40 mins remaining on 38% charge lol xDD
> 
> BTW you didn't tell me, can I safely delete the recovery partition? I mean is there ever any use for that??



well it depends on person to person, i had win7ultimate with me (now on Win8pro), so for me, recovery partition was of no use as it contains win7hp, and recovering using it would have brought me back to factory settings, with the crappy win7hp and all Dell bloatwares, if you too don't like the factory settings, and enjoy the pleasure in completely re-installing OS everytime anything goes wrong , then safely delete the partition..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

How come there is no option to delete the recovery partition in disk management?  It gives "Windows canot delete an active system partition in this disk."

BTW using Easeus partition manager can I create more than 4 drives?


----------



## ratul (Nov 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> How come there is no option to delete the recovery partition in disk management?  It gives "Windows canot delete an active system partition in this disk."
> 
> BTW using Easeus partition manager can I create more than 4 drives?



you can create as many drives as possible using the easeus partition manager (4 primary, others can be logical or extended), windows cannot delete the recovery partition, try it using easeus...
I deleted it while formatting using the windows disk, try that too if everything else fails..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 10, 2012)

I think I'll leave it for now 
If I need 14 gb sometime i can delete it and extend volume


----------



## ratul (Nov 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> I think I'll leave it for now
> If I need 14 gb sometime i can delete it and extend volume



As you wish, btw you can now update your signature..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes I will 

BTW err..does EASEUS partition manager take a long time? 
I resized the main 917 gb drive to 100gb to create an E drive of around 800gb. Total progress is stuck at 49% for some time now. current operation 99% and 100% updating system information.


----------



## ratul (Nov 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Yes I will
> 
> BTW err..does EASEUS partition manager take a long time?
> I resized the main 917 gb drive to 100gb to create an E drive of around 800gb. Total progress is stuck at 49% for some time now. current operation 99% and 100% updating system information.



it depends, normally it does'nt take much time, hardly 1-2 mins...


----------



## Jripper (Nov 10, 2012)

Erm...its been over 5-8 mins.

If I restart will that screw up the hard disk?


----------



## ratul (Nov 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Erm...its been over 5-8 mins.
> 
> If I restart will that screw up the hard disk?



not sure.. 
wait for some more time i think..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 10, 2012)

Darn it -_-


----------



## xAlias (Nov 10, 2012)

If you really want a clean windows install, get the ISO from Riverdigital and do an install. Use an application like ABR to backup your original OEM license and then restore it to the new windows installation using the same application which keeps your windows registered. 

Takes some time and effort but worth it if you want a good clean windows with 0 bloatware and without all this recovery/partition nonsense. 

And yes, first download the latest drivers from Dell and keep it before attempting this unless you have a backup machine to download it later as your wifi even may not work after windows installation.


----------



## ratul (Nov 10, 2012)

xAlias said:


> If you really want a clean windows install, get the ISO from Riverdigital and do an install. Use an application like ABR to backup your original OEM license and then restore it to the new windows installation using the same application which keeps your windows registered.
> 
> Takes some time and effort but worth it if you want a good clean windows with 0 bloatware and without all this recovery/partition nonsense.
> 
> And yes, first download the latest drivers from Dell and keep it before attempting this unless you have a backup machine to download it later as your wifi even may not work after windows installation.



i second this if you want to format..
Iso can be downloaded from *here*..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 10, 2012)

Dude I almost got screwed  Had to restart. That Easeus boot manager MBR gave an error,finally desktop came and only the 100 gb resized partition was showing in my computer. Thankfully disk management utility showed 817 gb of unallocated space and created the 817 gb drive. Heart attack moment man 

Does this often happen with easeus partition manager? 

No I removed all the crapware so don't need to reinstall right now.
BTW I get a " kbdsync.exe has stopped working" everytime I startup the machine. any idea why?


----------



## ratul (Nov 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Dude I almost got screwed  Had to restart. That Easeus boot manager MBR gave an error,finally desktop came and only the 100 gb resized partition was showing in my computer. Thankfully disk management utility showed 817 gb of unallocated space and created the 817 gb drive. Heart attack moment man
> 
> Does this often happen with easeus partition manager?
> 
> ...



i never had any issues with easeus, have used it many times on numerous laptops and pc's..
also most of the members here use it, and i don't think anyone had this error..
there might be something blocking it i think..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 10, 2012)

^ I know. I have used easeus myself once on my desktop in a virtual machine. This is the first time I saw something like this 
And no its not blocked anywhere visible atleast. I checked.


----------



## ratul (Nov 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ I know. I have used easeus myself once on my desktop in a virtual machine. This is the first time I saw something like this
> And no its not blocked anywhere visible atleast. I checked.



well atleast the partition is fine and created..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 10, 2012)

^ Yes


----------



## xAlias (Nov 10, 2012)

And once you have a clean install done, remember to clone the HDD and save it as a backup which helps if you ever want to reinstall windows back to the initial setup.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay gonna try reinstalling the graphics drivers in the evening again. How do I uninstall intel hd4000 drivers? I mean which one is it? 
Or can I simply install over it?


----------



## ratul (Nov 10, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay gonna try reinstalling the graphics drivers in the evening again. How do I uninstall intel hd4000 drivers? I mean which one is it?
> Or can I simply install over it?



if it's not showing in ADD/Remove programs, just install over previous one..


----------



## dan4u (Nov 10, 2012)

hey does the Inspiron 17R turbo with i5 come with a 90W adapter and with i7 come with 130W adapter?? or does both have 90W??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyone played battlefield 3 on Catalyst 12.10 or 12.11?


----------



## himanshubias (Nov 10, 2012)

ratul said:


> well i play this game P) and getting 30-35fps (on win8) and 35-40fps (on win7) on everything set to high..
> for smoother gameplay, i play on medium and give 40-50fps, as fps drops in this game is a common issue, it's too not a good console port..
> You can see my gameplay video too here:
> *Youtube NFS Most Wanted 2012 Gameplay by ratul.*
> ...


can you plz tell me how to overclock the gpu or any software to use???


----------



## ratul (Nov 11, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> can you plz tell me how to overclock the gpu or any software to use???



check ur pm..


----------



## eremis (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys, im new to this thread.
I was interested in buying the Inspiron 17R Turbo(3D display) from Dell india. But there are certains quieries i have..:

 On the Dell.co.in website the configuration for 17R turbo is shown to be conflicting with the one the Dell exclusive store showed to me from CompuIndia website as u can observe from these 2 links :
          Dell.co.in site :The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
          Compuindia site : Inspiron 17R TURBO (7720) - Laptops & Ultrabooks

 The person at Dell exclusive store said that i will have to book the 17r turbo from this compuindia site and it is not customizable. Same thing said by CSR on phone when i called the number on Dell.co.in site since she mentioned that 17" laptops are not manufactored in india but malaysia and thus customization is not possible . 

1. My question is that is it possible to get the configuration that is given on Dell.co.in , specifically the laptop with 6MB cache upto 3.4 GHz instead of upto 2.9 GHz wiht 3 Mb cache ?
2. Both seem to be i7 3630 , how does the difference in "upto 3.4 GHZ and upto 2.9GHz" occur? Is it due to the increase in Cache size?
3. Is there a lot of difference between the above 2?
4. On Dell.co.in the 17R Turbo description tells us that the RAM 8GB will be 1600MHZ while on CompuIndia its mentioned as 1033. 
I read in previous posts that people mentioned it is a type. Is it confirmed that its a typo? 

5.How is the 3D viewing feature enabled during 3d compatible games and movies? Does it automatically enable itself when required? when not required is it to be disabled or something like that?

6. Has anyone ordered this product and got 1033Mhz instead of the 1600Mhz that they were expecting due to the "imagined" typo?

7. I havnt purchased many laptops nor have much knowledge about the difference 1033 Mhz RAM and 1600Mhz RAM will have but i hope it turns out to be 1600Mhz in the laptop since 1033 seems pretty outdated and low for such a high end and high cost laptop . However could anyone tell me if it is really a lot of differnence that is observed between the 2 RAMS? (I Use Laptop for Gaming and Graphics Applications Purpose)

8. Im quite new to the concept of "Overclocking" . Could anyone guide me about it ? Also in relevence to 17r turbo or laptop ? Is this feature automatic or has to be enabled? Is it safe to overclock usually or i have heard some rumor it can damage the system? How would i be able to detect if its working or not or is defective in my model? 

9. Are there any known issues you guys have noticed with the 17R turbo yet which i should watch out for when buying it? 

10. In general what all information should i make sure is correct when buying this or any laptop? 

11. And how all should i test the laptop if its working upto the mark? 

12.Has any of u felt the need to buy this one a cooling pad or fan yet? does it have good ventilation system? Any unneccesary overheating
 that has been observed? I understand all laptop have overheating upto a certain degree...My experience with my last  HP laptop with nvidia card has made me shudder ever since i hear the word "overheat" but still i would prefer to buy a laptop to a PC.

Really appreciate u guys helping this newbie out. 
Thanks


----------



## vaibhav2 (Nov 11, 2012)

I placed an order for 15R Turbo. i7,FHD,WIN8. Status shows "In Transit" from last two days. But i didn't received any sms or mails from courier service providers?


----------



## Jripper (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay so I bought a new router(Tp link w8961nd) and configured it on my desktop.
How do I access the router's wifi on laptop?
Here is what I am doing:- Turn on laptop,turn of wifi, it is detecting the wifi signal of my router, when I connect to it,it shows connecting and then connects, but there is no net access. In properties it shows Ipv4 and IPv6 are not connected.

Can anyone help me?

Posting screenslaptop)

After connecting ==> *i45.tinypic.com/161ewyo.jpg



But when i select properties of the connection it shows:- *i46.tinypic.com/foztl3.png

And lan is disabled(how is network cable unplugged on a laptop? ):- *i47.tinypic.com/2ntxutj.png

Please help people.


----------



## josin (Nov 11, 2012)

what kind of broad band are you using? bsnl?


----------



## dan4u (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ select diagnose, sometimes that works. how did you add your laptop to the router?? did you press the WPS button to add??



dan4u said:


> hey does the Inspiron 17R turbo with i5 come with a 90W adapter and with i7 come with 130W adapter?? or does both have 90W??



anybody??


----------



## Jripper (Nov 11, 2012)

^ Diagnostics can't show anything. Yes I am using bsnl. Net is working okay in desktop. Not working in laptop.

No did not use the WPS key. Do I need to use that??

I just turned on laptop,turned on wifi,it is detecting the router signal, i am connecting to it. but no internet access. :SS


----------



## dan4u (Nov 11, 2012)

yes Its better that you use WPS key. are you able to access the router page from your laptop? type 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1 in your browser and check


----------



## Jripper (Nov 11, 2012)

Tried wps key. still same result. 

This is  strange. 

I am using bridged mode to connect from my desktop btw.

And yes router page is accessible from laptop. Just no net -_-


----------



## dan4u (Nov 11, 2012)

select PPPoA/PPPoE don't select bridge mode


----------



## ratul (Nov 11, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay so I bought a new router(Tp link w8961nd) and configured it on my desktop.
> How do I access the router's wifi on laptop?
> Here is what I am doing:- Turn on laptop,turn of wifi, it is detecting the wifi signal of my router, when I connect to it,it shows connecting and then connects, but there is no net access. In properties it shows Ipv4 and IPv6 are not connected.
> 
> ...



have you properly configured the router for the IP's and all???
if your ISP has given you some IP to config, then feed it into the router's settings, and make the IPv4 settings in the control panel to automatically detect it..
and Local Area Connection would be unplugged only as you are connected to wifi, not lan.. (duh..)


----------



## Jripper (Nov 11, 2012)

@dan4u:- Upon selecting ppoa/ppoe net doesn't connect. -_- It connects randomly and then disconnects randomly. In bridged mode it atleast connects consistently.

@ratul Well never had a router before, and i configured it via the manual,but there seems to be issues with it. under pppoe it doesn't give me a proper connection(fed details o the router) in bridged mode i am able to connect the old usual way though.And IPv4 and IPv6 are both set as "acquire connection automatically".

There must be something I am doing wrong but can't figure out what it is.

Update:- Okay I figured out the problem. The net isn't working on laptop if router is in bridged mode. Its working in pppoe mode.


But the problem is, in pppoe mode, the net connection is always on! how do I fix this? No way to disable net? 
And also, sometimes the net gets disconnected randomly,and it connects again randomly as well. ANy ideas?


----------



## ratul (Nov 11, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @dan4u:- Upon selecting ppoa/ppoe net doesn't connect. -_- It connects randomly and then disconnects randomly. In bridged mode it atleast connects consistently.
> 
> @ratul Well never had a router before, and i configured it via the manual,but there seems to be issues with it. under pppoe it doesn't give me a proper connection(fed details o the router) in bridged mode i am able to connect the old usual way though.And IPv4 and IPv6 are both set as "acquire connection automatically".
> 
> ...



Why you even want to disable net??
just press fn+f2 and wifi is disabled.. 
And net getting disconnected might be signal problem if you have the latest drivers installed..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 11, 2012)

You are not getting it man. I am saying how do I disconnect from net on my desktop without turning off router(Sorry if OT post).

And no signal is full. The net on lappy is only getting dc when the main connection is lost from the router. Not a signal issue.
I guess i better take this problem to the router section.

Lappy is working fine when there is a connection.


----------



## ankit.malik (Nov 11, 2012)

hey guys help me out !!
i am planning to buy a new dell laptop ..

my requirements are - 3rd gen i7, 8gb ram, 1tb hard disk, 2gb nvidia gpu .

now if we consider these configurations then there is one option and it costs >100K (link: 3D Inspiron 17R Turbo laptop | Dell India)
so ,i have an option to buy inspiron from US(link :Inspiron 17R Special Edition 3D Laptop | Dell ) ,which includes everything and ever cheaper than above one.
but the real problem is - power cord !! as in print summary it says it consists of 125v power cord (which is in US), so i would like to know whether there is any option like buying a new power cord here in india ? if output is same i.e., 19.5w ??
or can they provide universal one there?
or any other suggestion is welcome  
please reply !


----------



## sugs77 (Nov 12, 2012)

To all those who have purchased the 15R Turbo in the last few weeks, can you please tell whether DELL India is still providing the 32GB mSATA along with the 1TB HDD or they have stopped it??Please confirm.....


----------



## josin (Nov 12, 2012)

Jripper said:


> You are not getting it man. I am saying how do I disconnect from net on my desktop without turning off router(Sorry if OT post).
> 
> And no signal is full. The net on lappy is only getting dc when the main connection is lost from the router. Not a signal issue.
> I guess i better take this problem to the router section.
> ...



Your net connection is always on because your router is configured to dial the connection when it is turned on (see on  Wan>PPoe>PPP user name and password). You can disable the password in in router so that your router will not dial the connection automatically but then you have to create a dial up manually in Network sharing center> Setup anew connection or network> connect to internet> give connection name username and password. The main disadvantage of this type of connection is that you cant connect more than one device to net at a time. For more information go to BSNL broad band forum


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 12, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> To all those who have purchased the 15R Turbo in the last few weeks, can you please tell whether DELL India is still providing the 32GB mSATA along with the 1TB HDD or they have stopped it??Please confirm.....



I got mine last week, didnt get the 32 GB mSATA


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 12, 2012)

Guys after a LOT OF CONFUSION I have finally decided to buy the inspiron 17r SE(i5,1080P).
Just wanted to know a few things....
1.What is the average delivery time?
2.After I book the laptop online......it says that a dell representative will call me and ask for further details.....what all is included in it?
3.How can I get the 3% discount?(and other freebies)

Thanks in advance..


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Guys after a LOT OF CONFUSION I have finally decided to buy the inspiron 17r SE(i5,1080P).
> Just wanted to know a few things....
> 1.What is the average delivery time?
> 2.After I book the laptop online......it says that a dell representative will call me and ask for further details.....what all is included in it?
> ...



call them from the number mentioned at their website they will help u order it


----------



## karkeo (Nov 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Guys after a LOT OF CONFUSION I have finally decided to buy the inspiron 17r SE(i5,1080P).
> Just wanted to know a few things....
> 1.What is the average delivery time?
> 2.After I book the laptop online......it says that a dell representative will call me and ask for further details.....what all is included in it?
> ...



Ya me too .but im goin for 1600*900 one.

i'll definitely ask for freebies and discount .
some one also mentioned that you'll get a central govt discount of 5 percent dunno if its true.

ny way do post the overall cost incurred


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 12, 2012)

karkeo said:


> Ya me too .but im goin for 1600*900 one.
> 
> i'll definitely ask for freebies and discount .
> some one also mentioned that you'll get a central govt discount of 5 percent dunno if its true.
> ...



Ya sure...I'll do post the overall cost...
But why aren't you going for the 1080p version??....I heard stuff like 900p on 17inch screen is not good or something like that...not sure.. :-S


----------



## karkeo (Nov 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Ya sure...I'll do post the overall cost...
> But why aren't you going for the 1080p version??....I heard stuff like 900p on 17inch screen is not good or something like that...not sure.. :-S



well its the price.my budget was max 60.also i plan on gaming as priority.and i came to know that you won't notice the difference unless you are watching hd movier or something.
well liaisoning is still on with sales to reduce the price by decreasing the ram or something .
And diwali and no offers !!!!its insane
will visit dell showroom today
planning to order this week.


----------



## ratul (Nov 12, 2012)

karkeo said:


> well its the price.my budget was max 60.also i plan on gaming as priority.and i came to know that you won't notice the difference unless you are watching hd movier or something.
> well liaisoning is still on with sales to reduce the price by decreasing the ram or something .
> And diwali and no offers !!!!its insane
> will visit dell showroom today
> planning to order this week.



wow, so many users going for 17 R SE, cool.. 
and 900p on 17R = 768p on 15R..
so that's not that bad in my opinion..


----------



## santoshk87 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am going to order dell 15r SE right now.What is the difference between (3 Years Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support) and  (3Year In-Home Service with Premium Phone Support and 1Yr Accidental Damage Services) ?

I mean if I go for 3 Years Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support, will I get In-home service for 3 years ??


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 12, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> I am going to order dell 15r SE right now.What is the difference between (3 Years Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support) and  (3Year In-Home Service with Premium Phone Support and 1Yr Accidental Damage Services) ?
> 
> I mean if I go for 3 Years Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support, will I get In-home service for 3 years ??



i had the same confusion so i read it carefully the cheaper one has 3 yr in home service and only *one yr accidental cover* n other one has 3yr in home service n* 3 yr accidental cover*


n guys it is now 4th day n my order is still stuck at manufacturing build complete.
what to do is it normal?


----------



## ratul (Nov 12, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> I am going to order dell 15r SE right now.What is the difference between (3 Years Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support) and  (3Year In-Home Service with Premium Phone Support and 1Yr Accidental Damage Services) ?
> 
> I mean if I go for 3 Years Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support, will I get In-home service for 3 years ??



You get in-home for both the options dude..
Accidental cover means warranty on physical damage, i.e., your laptop breaks, or anywhere physically damaged, you can then also claim the warranty, so you'll be covered for physical damage for 3 yrs on 3 yrs accidental cover warranty...


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 12, 2012)

ratul said:


> wow, so many users going for 17 R SE, cool..
> and 900p on 17R = 768p on 15R..
> so that's not that bad in my opinion..





karkeo said:


> well its the price.my budget was max 60.also i plan on gaming as priority.and i came to know that you won't notice the difference unless you are watching hd movier or something.
> well liaisoning is still on with sales to reduce the price by decreasing the ram or something .
> And diwali and no offers !!!!its insane
> will visit dell showroom today
> planning to order this week.



Well I did not know that the 900p and 1080p screens were of the same quality!
Then I may go for the 900p version aswell.  (Price is an issue for me too....haven't told dad that the current price excludes VAT....will have to act innocent when the final payment is made...  )
Please let me know if there is any way to reduce the price or if they are offering any diwali discount or something.
I am planning to order it within a week too.


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 12, 2012)

there is not discount i got a 3% student discount n a wireless mouse
*

n guys it is now 4th day n my order is still stuck at manufacturing build complete.
what to do is it normal? *


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 12, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> there is not discount i got a 3% student discount n a wireless mouse
> *
> 
> n guys it is now 4th day n my order is still stuck at manufacturing build complete.
> what to do is it normal? *



Ok.....but how to avail the student discount??..


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 12, 2012)

nothing u will just have to provide u your college i card.n he will reduce the amount in your quotation. n for the mouse u will have to bargain.

just tell him that u r a student


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 12, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> nothing u will just have to provide u your college i card.n he will reduce the amount in your quotation. n for the mouse u will have to bargain.
> 
> just tell him that u r a student


Oh...ok....thanks.. 
But I am ordering it online...will I have to scan and send my college ID or what?..


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Oh...ok....thanks..
> But I am ordering it online...will I have to scan and send my college ID or what?..



instead call them it is the same procedure u will get same payment options just that u can get better discounts n better peace of mind as u can solve all your doubts about anything be it delivery date,warranty etc

n yes u will have to scan it n send it to the sales manager's email n he will see the rest or u can even take a good pic of your i card n send him.

remember before paying that he reflects the discount in the quotation as payment is made according to the quotation given to u


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 12, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> instead call them it is the same procedure u will get same payment options just that u can get better discounts n better peace of mind as u can solve all your doubts about anything be it delivery date,warranty etc
> 
> n yes u will have to scan it n send it to the sales manager's email n he will see the rest or u can even take a good pic of your i card n send him.
> 
> remember before paying that he reflects the discount in the quotation as payment is made according to the quotation given to u



Thanks buddy for the help!!.. 
Finally decided on something...I really hope dell doesn't increase the price or remove the FHD screen before I order..


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 12, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> Thanks buddy for the help!!..
> Finally decided on something...I really hope dell doesn't increase the price or remove the FHD screen before I order..


lol  just order it asap i heard from my sales manager they r gonna increase the price n if u want freebies then dont try to persuade him u can get better deals with other companies if he doesn't agree say u will think n next day he will call u himself this has happened with me 3 times as i have bought 3 dell laptops in 3 yrs 

n i think if u want win7 u can talk to him if he can he will get it arranged for u


----------



## tanvir37 (Nov 12, 2012)

Which one should i go for
(the differences between the two have been highlighted)

*Dell Inspiron 15R*
*Processor:-3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i7-3632QM processor (6M Cache, up to 3.2 GHz)*
Operating System:- 	Windows 8 Single Language, English (64bit)
Display:-	15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC
Memory:-	4GB DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
Hard Drive :-1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
*Video Card:-	AMD Radeon™ HD 7670M DDR3 1GB*
Optical Drive:- 	12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW
Warranty:-	1 Year Complete Cover Accidental Damage Protection with Premium Phone Support
Advertised System Weight:-	2.74kg
*available@ Rs. 48990*


*Dell Inspiron 15R turbo*
*Processor :-3rd Generation Intel® Core™ i5-3210M processor (3M Cache, up to 3.1 GHz)*
Operating System:-	Windows 8 Single Language, English (64bit)
Display:-	15.6" HD WLED True-Life (1366x768) - ICC
Memory:-	4GB DDR3 SDRAM at 1600MHz
Hard Drive:- 	1.0TB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive
*Video Card:-	AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M DDR3 2GB - ICC*
Optical Drive:- 	12.7" SATA Tray Load DVD+/-RW
Warranty:-	1 Year Accidental Damage Services with Premium Phone Support
Advertised System Weight:-	2.76kg
*available @Rs. 51490*


----------



## ratul (Nov 12, 2012)

tanvir37 said:


> Which one should i go for
> (the differences between the two have been highlighted)
> 
> *Dell Inspiron 15R*
> ...



state your requirements...
if you are a gamer, go for 15R Turbo, otherwise 15R..


----------



## tanvir37 (Nov 12, 2012)

ratul said:


> state your requirements...
> if you are a gamer, go for 15R Turbo, otherwise 15R..



casual gaming alongwith some college work

was also considering the Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN, but it has heating issues


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 12, 2012)

^I thought New Lappy (S03/4) donno got overheating...


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 12, 2012)

guys it is now 4th day n my order is still stuck at manufacturing build complete.
what to do is it normal?


----------



## ratul (Nov 12, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> guys it is now 4th day n my order is still stuck at manufacturing build complete.
> what to do is it normal?



might be, but don't worry, you would receive a sms as soon as it ships and reaches to the courier service..



tanvir37 said:


> casual gaming alongwith some college work
> 
> was also considering the Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN, but it has heating issues



then go with 15R, i7 would serve you better than i5, casual gamers need not to worry about GPU..


----------



## sugs77 (Nov 13, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> I got mine last week, didnt get the 32 GB mSATA



Too Bad......They were giving the mSATA in India in between & they stopped again. I heard there is a big difference in boot times among systems with mSATA & without.......


----------



## eremis (Nov 13, 2012)

eremis said:


> Hi guys, im new to this thread.
> I was interested in buying the Inspiron 17R Turbo(3D display) from Dell india. But there are certains quieries i have..:
> 
> On the Dell.co.in website the configuration for 17R turbo is shown to be conflicting with the one the Dell exclusive store showed to me from CompuIndia website as u can observe from these 2 links :
> ...



any help guys?


----------



## Jripper (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone have an issue with the apostrophe/quotes key? As in you have to press the key and then space or another letter to make the " ' "sign appear?


----------



## potheadninja (Nov 13, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^I thought New Lappy (S03/4) donno got overheating...



Please stop misleading people, on hardware front the only difference between the newer models and the original ones  is that newer ones lack blue ray drive. S03 & S04 heat up like a frying pan similar to the original S01 & S02, only a design overhaul can fix the overheating and throttling issues in the np550 series but since the laptop has already been in the market for couple of months I dont see that happening.


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 13, 2012)

Are the speakers in these the same as said by Dell...i know that Dell is on of the bets laptop laptop to go for but what about the sound quality on them....


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 13, 2012)

ashutosh_jain said:


> Are the speakers in these the same as said by Dell...i know that Dell is on of the bets laptop laptop to go for but what about the sound quality on them....



u have any doubts from ur location u live in noida just go to GIP n there the dell showroom 15r se is on display check it out there



ashutosh_jain said:


> Are the speakers in these the same as said by Dell...i know that Dell is on of the bets laptop laptop to go for but what about the sound quality on them....



u have any doubts from ur location u live in noida just go to GIP n there the dell showroom 15r se is on display check it out there


----------



## admn_head (Nov 13, 2012)

hi guyz i'm planning to buy 15r turbo n settled for v540718in8 (8gb model)... 

whereas i inquired to a regional distributor in my state and they gave quote as under:

 v540717in8 (4gb model) - 60k (after bargain)
+ add 4gb tamkor ram ddr3 - free
So total cost 60k (inclusive of taxes & shipping) for this model with 8gb ram but variant is v540717in8 
also they are offering some additional diwali offers.. some perk.. which i don't care... 

is it advisable to go for this deal considering ram brand mentioned above and who knows they might even install used/refurbished ram in a new lappy.. but they are regional distributors for dell india...

Kindly reply guyz wid ur views...


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 13, 2012)

admn_head said:


> hi guyz i'm planning to buy 15r turbo n settled for v540718in8 (8gb model)...
> 
> whereas i inquired to a regional distributor in my state and they gave quote as under:
> 
> ...



i think u should not go for its risky about the refurbished ram n i never heard the company.
instead buy a 4gb transcend ram form flipkart n install it n buy the laptop online it will cost u less n better peace of mind

RAM - Buy Computer Components Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 14, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Does anyone have an issue with the apostrophe/quotes key? As in you have to press the key and then space or another letter to make the " ' "sign appear?



yup, i am facing. what is the problem with the system?


----------



## Jripper (Nov 14, 2012)

^ I guess it is a problem with the keyboard type or something. Its not like the key does not work. It works fine,but it waits for a 2nd keystroke to make the sign appear.

I have heard about this in spanish keyboards where you need to press a key twice to make a special character appear. Don't know why it is happening in these laptops with usa keyboard layout though.


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 14, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> yup, i am facing. what is the problem with the system?



I too was dacing the same problem a while ago. Its got something to do with the language settings in the control panel. Delete the current setting and set new ones.
Even the Dell CC wasn't able to solve the problem. So, no good calling them.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 14, 2012)

^ Do you remember exactly what you did? I have to do a lot of programming and this is a bit annoying.


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Do you remember exactly what you did? I have to do a lot of programming and this is a bit annoying.



In Region and Language setting go to Keyboard and Languages-> Change Keyboard-> Add a new keyboard language and delete current one!!


----------



## Jripper (Nov 14, 2012)

No I meant what would be the language that I add? English(US)?


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jripper said:


> No I meant what would be the language that I add? English(US)?


Add any language and then delete the old one!!


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'm going to order the 15R turbo today..i talked to sale representative from dell on the phone and he gave me the option to choose WIN 7 or 8..if I can choose which should i go for????

plz reply fast


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 14, 2012)

^Win 8...


----------



## savvy (Nov 14, 2012)

Can i increase the RAM of 14R Turbo model(base configuration)from 4gb to 8gb ?? I have decided to go for 14R because Enduro is not good for gaming as per i am concerned...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 14, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to order the 15R turbo today..i talked to sale representative from dell on the phone and he gave me the option to choose WIN 7 or 8..if I can choose which should i go for????
> 
> plz reply fast



Win 7, simpler and better.



savvy said:


> Can i increase the RAM of 14R Turbo model(base configuration)from 4gb to 8gb ?? I have decided to go for 14R because Enduro is not good for gaming as per i am concerned...



Yes, get Corsair.


----------



## ratul (Nov 14, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Does anyone have an issue with the apostrophe/quotes key? As in you have to press the key and then space or another letter to make the " ' "sign appear?



no, i am not facing such a problem, the key works fine here.. 



guru_da_preet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to order the 15R turbo today..i talked to sale representative from dell on the phone and he gave me the option to choose WIN 7 or 8..if I can choose which should i go for????
> 
> plz reply fast



if you can do with some tweaks here and there, then win8..
i installed start8, disabled hot corners, win7 start menu, and voila, now can't tell difference b/w 7 & 8 visually, and can have all benefits of 8, fast startup/shutdown time, better memory management, better battery management (getting 4 hrs acc to batterycare)..


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks guys....gonna bargain with the sales representative first....but will need help with windows 8 when i get it.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 15, 2012)

Deletd english(India) and set to english(US).

Issue fixed. No problem with the key anymore 

Okay so I installed my old games arkham asylum and dirt 2 to check gpu capabilities.
However, I am getting 25-30 fps in dirt 2 all maxed out and 45-60 fps in arkham asylum all maxed out. This seems a bit low for the 7730m. I am talking about dirt 2 here.

Is it using hd 4000??

I have set both games to "high performance" mode though.


----------



## karkeo (Nov 15, 2012)

I created my cart today in dell website.
17r(i5 one ) chose the fhd one.
and i think its crossing 70k.(35k is paid by ma company)
i spoke to sales and they say that there is no discount 3% offered in 17"ones. coz its manufactured in malaysia ?!!!!!!!
I don't see any good laptops with 70k either.

expecting their call tomorrow . and am planning to buy 120gig ssd also.
so any suggestions before i finalize ma decision.
I was waitin for dv7,envy7 etc but no luck.


----------



## ratul (Nov 15, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Deletd english(India) and set to english(US).
> 
> Issue fixed. No problem with the key anymore
> 
> ...



well, even if we take 7730m~640m, then here's 640m's fps in dirt 2:
*i.imgur.com/L9XAn.jpg​


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Does anyone have an issue with the apostrophe/quotes key? As in you have to press the key and then space or another letter to make the " ' "sign appear?


go to control panel , change input methods and select english (india) ..remove other options if present ..its a well known bug in windows 8


----------



## Jripper (Nov 15, 2012)

^ I am using win 7. And thanks but I already did what was necessary and as I said, the issue is fixed.


----------



## Vaibhav Sharma (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Guys ...I m planning to buy the inspiron 15R Turbo but im confused between these two:
1.)Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo laptop | Dell India[online price:55,490]
2.)Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo laptop | Dell India[online price:63,490]

Which one is better in performance and quality??(ofcourse the 2nd one is better...im just asking how much better)
I'm gonna be using the laptop mainly for some college work (Autocad/Matlab etc.),watching Full HD movies & videos.....I am not gonna be playing demanding games very frequently but i expect good overall performance of laptop..
I have a few questions regarding these two laptops:
1.)[IMPORTANT]Are they both gonna be available till december?...I'm planning to buy next month...also should i expect any rise in the prices of two by then??
2.)[IMPORTANT]How much will each one of them cost me(total price including vat etc..)
3.)Is there any differnce in battery life of two??
4.)Are there any heating issues in them?
5.)How does the presence of i5 rather than i7 in 1st laptop affect my experience??(considering that it is the only differnce between the two)

Reply ASAP!!!


----------



## ratul (Nov 16, 2012)

Vaibhav Sharma said:


> Hi Guys ...I m planning to buy the inspiron 15R Turbo but im confused between these two:
> 1.)Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo laptop | Dell India[online price:55,490]
> 2.)Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo laptop | Dell India[online price:63,490]
> 
> ...



1.) AFAIK, yes, but can't say about the prices, hopefully dell won't increase the price before the next year.
2.) Just include 5% VAT.
3.) Yes, but not that much, i own the i7 one, and after installing win8, i am getting ~4hrs, actually i7 used is of 35W TDP, which is same as of the i5 used, so both uses same power, but i7 uses some more when in turbo mode, so 15-20min less battery backup would be my guess.
4.) Nup, these laptops are one of the most "coolest" 3rd gen laptops.
5.) Very much for you, as you are gonna work mostly on matlab and all, so having i7's 4 cores would definitely serve you better than 2 core i5..


----------



## karkeo (Nov 16, 2012)

what the hell
dell 17r(i5) costing 73k!!!!
one model is available in stock and there is a waiting period of 5 weeks for new model .
damn.
what to do???????


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 16, 2012)

just ordered my 15 R yesterday....sooo excited, can't wait.


----------



## androiderrr (Nov 16, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> just ordered my 15 R yesterday....sooo excited, can't wait.



Whats your current order status?I ordered on 4th of november,and my status is like this
9th nov-order received
12th nov-work in progress
EDD-25th november


----------



## game-freak (Nov 16, 2012)

hi i recently purchased dell inspiron 15r turbo and while playing borderland2 at 1366 x 768 im getting only 30 fps is that ok or am i getting less and how do i check im my graphic card is running the application and if the drivers are up to date thanx in advance


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

To all new Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo users, a few queries regarding Windows 8 upgrade-

1. Have you upgraded to Windows 8?
2. Has the upgrade been an easy experience?
3. How is system performance - has it improved or stayed the same in terms of speed, battery life, compatibility etc?


----------



## Raj07 (Nov 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried installing ubuntu in the dell inspiron 15r with win 8 in it.
I want a dual boot with win 8 + ubuntu 12.10 
**************************************************************
Here's what i did
shrunk my 1tb hd to 500gb.So now i had 500gb free for ubuntu
then installed ubuntu in that space.
now the prblem is when i restart the machine it simply boots to win 8.
**************************************************************
why dont i see the grub loader?


----------



## ratul (Nov 16, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> Hi,
> 
> To all new Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo users, a few queries regarding Windows 8 upgrade-
> 
> ...



1. Yes.
2. Yes, i clean installed windows 8 in just 15mins..
3. Improved in speed, battery life, but some things are not compatible with it, like my USB keyboard is'nt detected by Win8, instead it just hangs the system when i connect it..


----------



## himanshubias (Nov 16, 2012)

i installed 12.11 beta 7 drivers today
my games are running on good fps than before but i was not able to open to catalyst control center 
host application stops responding 
here is the screenshot....


----------



## game-freak (Nov 16, 2012)

game-freak said:


> hi i recently purchased dell inspiron 15r turbo and while playing borderland2 at 1366 x 768 im getting only 30 fps is that ok or am i getting less and how do i check im my graphic card is running the application and if the drivers are up to date thanx in advance



can sm1 plz answer my query above


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey guys I have this doubt that's been bothering me and I'd appreciate your help.

From a very gaming-centric view- Would i5 be a better choice, or i7. I don't run many cpu-intensive programs, and will only do the very basic multi=tasking ie. browsers, music/videos, etc that's all. Thing is I don't consider the 15r top model, to be VFM. I mean for 68-69k. Hence, I was wondering if I'd really need an i7 for my needs. Keeping in mind though, I will play a lot of games(no, PC is not an option(hostel/pg)), and I'm following a certain 'suryavashi's' videos on youtube, same laptop, but the i7 variant ie. and 7730M seems to be handling everything pretty good from there.I watched a video uploaded by ratul here, too. Your views/opinions would be appreciated.

Secondly, the screen dilemna. I know FHD looks stunning, but can the 7730M handle it well? I mean no point in spending 69k+ on a laptop where I'd have to sacrifice graphic settings just to make it look good on screen. Is the 1366*something ie normal screen really bad? Another thing, IF incase I get an FHD display model, and then run games on 1366, will it look pixelated/grainy? 

The i5 8GB is only FHD based now, that's one issue! But then there's the i7 4gb, to which I can add a simple 4gbram(transcend/corsair) from FK for 1k. The i7 4gb comes with a regular 1366* display or the very basic i5 4gb to which again I can add 4gb ram and sort the display issue.

Next, the pricing thing.
I had a chat with the sales expert/manager via chat. He said only the 5% VAT would be charged if I order online via Dell's site. (I live in mumbai). I asked if the 'local taxes and jurisidction' thing would be charged to which he said NO. Plus, I asked about student discount, he said you can avail a 3% d/c if you produce an I/D card. So that would mean, I'd only get a net (5-3) 2% increase on the mentioned price right? I ask you guys this, to know if there are any more hidden costs along the way, from ordering/shipping/delivery, etc?
I'm estimating.
i54gb-51500+1030=52530
i58gbFHD-55500+1110=56610
i74gb-57500+1150=58650
i78gb-60500+1210=61710
i78gbFHD-63500+1270=64770

Which would be the logical choice? 
Sorry for all these questions, just confused. 
Regards


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> Hey guys I have this doubt that's been bothering me and I'd appreciate your help.
> 
> From a very gaming-centric view- Would i5 be a better choice, or i7. I don't run many cpu-intensive programs, and will only do the very basic multi=tasking ie. browsers, music/videos, etc that's all. Thing is I don't consider the 15r top model, to be VFM. I mean for 68-69k. Hence, I was wondering if I'd really need an i7 for my needs. Keeping in mind though, I will play a lot of games(no, PC is not an option(hostel/pg)), and I'm following a certain 'suryavashi's' videos on youtube, same laptop, but the i7 variant ie. and 7730M seems to be handling everything pretty good from there.I watched a video uploaded by ratul here, too. Your views/opinions would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



actually price mentioned are wrong it will cost u less as the discount is given after including vat.so it is like (SP+vat)-discount


----------



## himanshubias (Nov 16, 2012)

game-freak said:


> hi i recently purchased dell inspiron 15r turbo and while playing borderland2 at 1366 x 768 im getting only 30 fps is that ok or am i getting less and how do i check im my graphic card is running the application and if the drivers are up to date thanx in advance



You can check wheather your gpu is running the app using amd system moniter 
just google it you will find the link 
and the latest driver on amd site is 12.11 beta 7
though i am getting some prob with it dont know about others 
you can also cheak dell site under support n drivers


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 16, 2012)

oh I didn't know that! thanks


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just can't believe it!!...after weeks and weeks of confusion I finally decide upon the inspiron 17r Turbo and when I go and order it today....It is unavailable!!!...will take atleast FOUR WEEKS for it to get available!!


----------



## ratul (Nov 16, 2012)

himanshubias said:


> i installed 12.11 beta 7 drivers today
> my games are running on good fps than before but i was not able to open to catalyst control center
> host application stops responding
> here is the screenshot....View attachment 7679



well, i am not having any problems with it, have you installed the drivers over previous one, or is it a clean install??
It's better to clean install AMD Drivers..



Gtb93 said:


> Hey guys I have this doubt that's been bothering me and I'd appreciate your help.
> 
> From a very gaming-centric view- Would i5 be a better choice, or i7. I don't run many cpu-intensive programs, and will only do the very basic multi=tasking ie. browsers, music/videos, etc that's all. Thing is I don't consider the 15r top model, to be VFM. I mean for 68-69k. Hence, I was wondering if I'd really need an i7 for my needs. Keeping in mind though, I will play a lot of games(no, PC is not an option(hostel/pg)), and I'm following a certain 'suryavashi's' videos on youtube, same laptop, but the i7 variant ie. and 7730M seems to be handling everything pretty good from there.I watched a video uploaded by ratul here, too. Your views/opinions would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



it's been discussed many times previously that there is very minute difference in gaming performance of i5 and i7, only some games like GTA 4, Skyrim, BF3 etc are CPU intensive games, most of them are more dependent on GPU rather than CPU..
But this is gonna change in coming 1-2yrs, it's been speculated that as PS4 and XBOX 720 will launch, it will push the gaming capabilities, and Quad-core CPU games would be common by then, so choose wisely.. (it'd be fun to see if 7730m would be able to handle those games.. )

As for screen issue, 1080p would definitely be better for tasks other than gaming, but i am also using the 768p display, which i find not that bad, it's quite good for me..
And games won't be pixelated if you would run it on 768p on a 1080p display..


----------



## karkeo (Nov 16, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> I just can't believe it!!...after weeks and weeks of confusion I finally decide upon the inspiron 17r Turbo and when I go and order it today....It is unavailable!!!...will take atleast FOUR WEEKS for it to get available!!



ya i know.
they said six weeks for mine.damn .
did you any discount or something .they said no for 17r!!!!
hope they will give disc if we order together ???


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks ratul.
if dad allows, I might just go for the top end model, cause I've heard the saying that in the tech business, always go for the MOST you can afford. ;D


----------



## himanshubias (Nov 17, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, i am not having any problems with it, have you installed the drivers over previous one, or is it a clean install??
> It's better to clean install AMD Drivers..



i have done clean one
same thing happened with 12.9 beta also
in 12.9 i was able to open ccc for few time but then again same error came up


----------



## androiderrr (Nov 17, 2012)

Friends my cousion just bought Inspiron 15R SE with 3rd gen core i5,720p display and 4GB RAM.
He is looking to upgrade RAM to 8GB...so can any of you suggest RAM which compatible with this model?And also the place where I can get it?I live in Delhi


----------



## dayslleepper (Nov 17, 2012)

Do Dell 15R Turbo or SE have any Facebook Community


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 17, 2012)

androiderrr said:


> Friends my cousion just bought Inspiron 15R SE with 3rd gen core i5,720p display and 4GB RAM.
> He is looking to upgrade RAM to 8GB...so can any of you suggest RAM which compatible with this model?And also the place where I can get it?I live in Delhi


Get transcend or corsair 4gb from flipkart @1-1.5k


----------



## androiderrr (Nov 17, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> Get transcend or corsair 4gb from flipkart @1-1.5k



I heard that RAM used by dell has CAS latency 11-11-11-28....
Can i add RAM of differnt latency Iam not able to find RAM matching latency of dell


----------



## ratul (Nov 18, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Do Dell 15R Turbo or SE have any Facebook Community



not till now, but on your request, i have created one, here's the link for it:
*Facebook Group DELL Inspiron 14R/15R/17R Turbo*



Gtb93 said:


> Thanks ratul.
> if dad allows, I might just go for the top end model, cause I've heard the saying that in the tech business, *always go for the MOST you can afford.* ;D



that saying is damn 100% true.. 



himanshubias said:


> i have done clean one
> same thing happened with 12.9 beta also
> in 12.9 i was able to open ccc for few time but then again same error came up



well then AMD drivers might be conflicting with something on your system, try running "sfc /scannow" in cmd to ensure the system files integrity..


----------



## potheadninja (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey ratul I have sent you a request to join the group please accept it.


----------



## ratul (Nov 18, 2012)

potheadninja said:


> Hey ratul I have sent you a request to join the group please accept it.



done bro.


----------



## dayslleepper (Nov 18, 2012)

ratul said:


> not till now, but on your request, i have created one, here's the link for it:
> *Facebook Group DELL Inspiron 14R/15R/17R Turbo*



Thanks for it... even though i am not a owner right now.. but plan to purchase it within 1 week.. Hope me too can join... Anyways request sent...


----------



## himanshubias (Nov 18, 2012)

well then AMD drivers might be conflicting with something on your system said:
			
		

> sfc shows every thing fine
> dont know what happening
> and not getting credit card for win 8 payment


----------



## Jripper (Nov 18, 2012)

So have owned this laptop for 8 days now.
This is the battery status according to HWmonitor.

*i50.tinypic.com/1z300g2.png


Is this okay? I use the laptop fairly regularly. I charge it to 100% then disconnect ac power and use it on battery to 7% before charging it to full again. And I don't game on battery.

Any tips to prolong battery life? And also, it is okay to use the laptop while its charging?
It would suck if this battery runs out of juice in one year.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 18, 2012)

Jripper said:


> So have owned this laptop for 8 days now.
> This is the battery status according to HWmonitor.
> 
> *i50.tinypic.com/1z300g2.png
> ...



Make it 20-90% cycle. Using while charging is okay but not overdo it otherwise it will ruin your battery.


----------



## ratul (Nov 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> So have owned this laptop for 8 days now.
> This is the battery status according to HWmonitor.
> 
> *i50.tinypic.com/1z300g2.png
> ...



yes, it's normal for a DELL Battery, but don't discharge it to 7% regularly, take the minimum level to be 15-20%..
I once in 3-4 days use it on battery, then use it continuously while charging for next 3-4 days, this was when my wear level was 4% in first month usage, and now following this route, it's still 5.42% wear after 5 months..
*i.imgur.com/uDjx4.jpg​
My battery was @ 2% wear level when i received the lappy, so 2% increase in first two weeks usage (i used to game on it too), then 1.42% wear level in 5 months, so i think it's a good method to keep the wear level down in these Sanyo batteries, even if my laptop is almost 24hrs on charger.. 
And i'm still getting ~4hrs in win8..



himanshubias said:


> sfc shows every thing fine
> dont know what happening
> and not getting credit card for win 8 payment



have you tried uninstalling the driver and then cleaning with driver sweeper???


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2012)

@sujay thanks 

@ratul *"I once in 3-4 days use it on battery, then use it continuously while charging for next 3-4 days"*


I didn't quite get this part. 
You use the laptop on battery once every 3-4 days? But battery will probably last around 3.5 to 4 hours. Do you plug it in again and keep using it on charge for the next 3-4 days?

And using it while charging/plugged in to AC power for 3-4 days. I thought it was not okay to keep charging once the battery has fully charged up.

Could you elaborate a bit?

P.S:- Do you game at all now?  I mean we're not supossed to game on battery,and I guess gaming while charging will lead to more heat= battery inefficiency. So no gaming then?


----------



## ravidahiya74 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am getting this error while running ati catalyst......

Could not load CLL.Implementation....

what to do?? any idea??


----------



## ratul (Nov 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @sujay thanks
> 
> @ratul *"I once in 3-4 days use it on battery, then use it continuously while charging for next 3-4 days"*
> 
> ...



yes you interpreted it right, i keep it on charge for 3-4 days, and still i game alot, as my diwali holidays are going on, 6-8hrs gaming sessions in a day.. 
and most of the laptops today have the system to cut power to battery when fully charged, so as to prevent overcharging of batteries.
A quotation from *here*:
*i.imgur.com/RBFE7.jpg
And gaming on battery leads to more heat, but you can't game on battery and can't game while keeping battery out, as here where i live, we have sudden power-cuts once in 2-3days where light goes out for 5 mins and then comes back, so gaming while battery out would lead to sudden shutdown of lappy.. That kills the purpose of having the laptop.. 
So only thing left is to game on battery, and i don't think that after 5 months i have noticed any significant depletion in battery backup, though i'll try for a battery replacement at the end of my 1 yr battery warranty.. 



ravidahiya74 said:


> I am getting this error while running ati catalyst......
> 
> Could not load CLL.Implementation....
> 
> what to do?? any idea??



Try the solution provided *here*
The problem i think has to be with .NET framework, uninstall all .NET framework versions, re-install them updated, also clean install the Catalyst..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2012)

^ @ ratul  

 I see @_@
My battery wear level just went up to 5% :/ Time to try out your technique for the next 2 weeks 
If battery wear remains same I will continue using your method 

BTW don't you have a ups for your desktop at home?
Yo can do this too. Connect a spike guard to ups=> remove laptop battery and run lappy on ac power from the spike guard. That way even if powercut occurs, you won't get a total shutdown of lappy 

P.S:-  Is the "Enter" key a little repressed than all the other keys? Very slightly though. It seems to be at a slightly lower level than the other keys.


----------



## ratul (Nov 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ @ ratul
> 
> I see @_@
> My battery wear level just went up to 5% :/ Time to try out your technique for the next 2 weeks
> ...



i "had" UPS, current one's battery has lived it's life and now dead, so soon buying new one.. 
And we don't have the UPS waala inverter, only simple one, so that also don't help in keeping the continuous electricity flow.
And btw, i can't use the lappy with it, i use my lappy in my room and my desktop is far away in the other room, so even a spike guard won't help there.. 
nice tip though..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 19, 2012)

^ Ah damn.

Btw what about the enter key? Is the one on your lappy a bit repressed too?


P.S:- starting your method of 3-4 days charge and use technique.  Hope it works. What software do you use to monitor battery?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> What software do you use to monitor battery?



Battery bar. (but it doesn't works correctly on some laptops don't know why).


----------



## ravidahiya74 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am constantly getting cll.implementation error..?
anybody else experiencing it? why only me??
and when i try to upgrade to windows 8 through offer, it says you are not eligible. WTF? I bought the laptop 2 days back


----------



## sugs77 (Nov 19, 2012)

As DELL India has stopped giving the 32GB mSATA SSD with the 15R Turbo Models, can anyone please let me know if the currently shipping models have any provision for an SSD which we can install????


----------



## Jripper (Nov 20, 2012)

@ravidahiya74 "* I am constantly getting cll.implementation error..?
anybody else experiencing it? why only me??
and when i try to upgrade to windows 8 through offer, it says you are not eligible. WTF? I bought the laptop 2 days back*"

1.)Install driversweeper
2.)uninstall catalyst drivers which you are presently using.
3.)Use driversweeper to analyze and clean all "ATI-Display" related files.
4.)Install Catalyst 12.1 beta drivers(download beforehand).
5.) Report back here.


----------



## ratul (Nov 20, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Ah damn.
> 
> Btw what about the enter key? Is the one on your lappy a bit repressed too?
> 
> ...



no, it's at the level of the other keys..
and i use batterycare...


----------



## ravidahiya74 (Nov 20, 2012)

i have uninstalled all .frameworks. Should i install all the .net frameworks again or installing .net framework 4 would be enough?


----------



## aditya_reds (Nov 20, 2012)

Ordered a dell 15R Full HD laptop, got the order confirmation on 20/11/2012.

Now the expected delivery date is showing as 12/12/2012.

Just wanted to confirm does it really take that long, can someone let me know how many days did they get their laptops after ordering..

The reason i am asking is because i am going out of town on 4th dec, and i had hoped will get the laptop before that.


----------



## aditya_reds (Nov 20, 2012)

testing


----------



## androiderrr (Nov 20, 2012)

aditya_reds said:


> Ordered a dell 15R Full HD laptop, got the order confirmation on 20/11/2012.
> 
> Now the expected delivery date is showing as 12/12/2012.
> 
> ...



There cannot be any accurate answer about your question as far as my experience is concerned.I ordered dell laptop on 3rd november,my delivery date was 20 and today it went to 30 nov,the current status says work in progress.While my cousion ordered same laptop with same configuration(core i5,720p display) on 8th november and he received it on 15th itself.
When I tried to keep that point with dell representative...he everytime repeats that he will investigate this and expedite my delivery.Today I phoned him and he said that they are facing shortage of backlit keyboards,therefore the delay
So u can get u laptop within a week,or 3 weeks or till Delivery date or it may go beyond that
But Lets hope for the best


----------



## aditya_reds (Nov 20, 2012)

androiderrr said:


> There cannot be any accurate answer about your question as far as my experience is concerned.I ordered dell laptop on 3rd november,my delivery date was 20 and today it went to 30 nov,the current status says work in progress.While my cousion ordered same laptop with same configuration(core i5,720p display) on 8th november and he received it on 15th itself.
> When I tried to keep that point with dell representative...he everytime repeats that he will investigate this and expedite my delivery.Today I phoned him and he said that they are facing shortage of backlit keyboards,therefore the delay
> So u can get u laptop within a week,or 3 weeks or till Delivery date or it may go beyond that
> But Lets hope for the best



Sorry to hear that mate, i hope you get ur lappy soon..

Hopefully i ll get mine soon as well..


----------



## admn_head (Nov 21, 2012)

extended warranty can be bought later? if yes, is thr any major price difference in purchasing wid lappy or at later stage?? 

n summary of dis dell turbo laptop says essen hdmi cable.. does that mean we get hdmi cable wid lappy or its kind of internal hdmi cable for port??


----------



## ratul (Nov 21, 2012)

ravidahiya74 said:


> i have uninstalled all .frameworks. Should i install all the .net frameworks again or installing .net framework 4 would be enough?



re-install all .net frameworks..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay time for another noob question. How do I turn bluetooth on and off without disabling the bluetooth adapter from device manager?


----------



## admn_head (Nov 21, 2012)

anyone guyz ... ans to my query .. ??


----------



## achyutaghosh (Nov 21, 2012)

aditya_reds said:


> Ordered a dell 15R Full HD laptop, got the order confirmation on 20/11/2012.
> 
> Now the expected delivery date is showing as 12/12/2012.
> 
> ...



Do not go by the expected delivery date. From my personal experience, your sales representative is they best source of actual delivery date. I was seeing a delivery date of 7th Nov on the website, which meant 2 weeks from date of order. But my sales guy promised me 1 week even before i placed the order, and i did get it in 6 days ie. on the 30th.


----------



## santoshk87 (Nov 21, 2012)

I needed a laptop for watching movies, browsing and occasional gaming. I wanted a fast laptop. After much speculation, I finally ordered Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (i7 3rd gen/ 1 tb hdd/ 8 gb ram/ 2 gb nvidia gt 630m gpu) on flipkart. I dint go for dell inspiron 15r turbo coz i heard it has some battery/BSOD issues. I can still cancel my laptop. Should I do it and order Dell inspiron 15r Turbo coz I heard der r some probs in ideapad series on running win 8. Plz help. I am damn confused.

My main issues are that I dont want any heating issues with my laptop. It should not be slow. It should not hang or have any random BSOD.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> I needed a laptop for watching movies, browsing and occasional gaming. I wanted a fast laptop. After much speculation, I finally ordered Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (i7 3rd gen/ 1 tb hdd/ 8 gb ram/ 2 gb nvidia gt 630m gpu) on flipkart. I dint go for dell inspiron 15r turbo coz i heard it has some battery/BSOD issues. I can still cancel my laptop. Should I do it and order Dell inspiron 15r Turbo coz I heard der r some probs in ideapad series on running win 8. Plz help. I am damn confused.
> 
> My main issues are that I dont want any heating issues with my laptop. It should not be slow. It should not hang or have any random BSOD.


60k for a lappy with GT 630  
Dell would have been better


----------



## santoshk87 (Nov 21, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> 60k for a lappy with GT 630
> Dell would have been better



First tell me do dell inspiron 15r turbo laptops have any bsod or heating issues when playing intense graphic games. or any other known issues ?


----------



## Jakes (Nov 21, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> I needed a laptop for watching movies, browsing and occasional gaming. I wanted a fast laptop. After much speculation, I finally ordered Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (i7 3rd gen/ 1 tb hdd/ 8 gb ram/ 2 gb nvidia gt 630m gpu) on flipkart. I dint go for dell inspiron 15r turbo coz i heard it has some battery/BSOD issues. I can still cancel my laptop. Should I do it and order Dell inspiron 15r Turbo coz I heard der r some probs in ideapad series on running win 8. Plz help. I am damn confused.
> 
> My main issues are that I dont want any heating issues with my laptop. It should not be slow. It should not hang or have any random BSOD.



If you will go with user reviews so much then you wont find any laptop has hasnt got any problem. I think Dell is reliable laptop it doesnt have any serious issues. Lenovo Ideapad Z580 has the same specs as Dell inspiron 15r but the dell inspiron 15r has a newer and better graphic card.
Depends on you if you want to have a better graphic card to play games


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dell 15R has a new Corei7 model with 4 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD but it is not available on flipkart. I still wonder what is the difference between 15R and 15R SE (Turbo) laptops.


----------



## rider (Nov 21, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> Dell 15R has a new Corei7 model with 4 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD but it is not available on flipkart. I still wonder what is the difference between 15R and 15R SE (Turbo) laptops.



Dell Inspiron 15R is a simple everyday use laptop. Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo is high end multimedia laptop for advanced users. I would recommend you to purchase locally or from dell india official website. Purchasing expensive products from flipkart is unsafe.


----------



## saurabhvikky91 (Nov 21, 2012)

My battery wear level is 11% currently and i bought laptop on 12 oct. I think its on higher side after only 40 days of use.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 21, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> First tell me do dell inspiron 15r turbo laptops have any bsod or heating issues when playing intense graphic games. or any other known issues ?


I don't own so can't tell you! 

Hi Owners Y U NO tell him?


----------



## ratul (Nov 21, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay time for another noob question. How do I turn bluetooth on and off without disabling the bluetooth adapter from device manager?



fn+f2.. 
or you can open Window Mobility Center ( The first button in the three buttons on top right), and disable it from there..



admn_head said:


> extended warranty can be bought later? if yes, is thr any major price difference in purchasing wid lappy or at later stage??
> 
> n summary of dis dell turbo laptop says essen hdmi cable.. does that mean we get hdmi cable wid lappy or its kind of internal hdmi cable for port??



yes, but DELL representative told me that if you buy it later, then it would charge 9k for 1 yr, as it's of two yrs now (for accidental cover)..
we get the hdmi cable..



santoshk87 said:


> I needed a laptop for watching movies, browsing and occasional gaming. I wanted a fast laptop. After much speculation, I finally ordered Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (i7 3rd gen/ 1 tb hdd/ 8 gb ram/ 2 gb nvidia gt 630m gpu) on flipkart. I dint go for dell inspiron 15r turbo coz i heard it has some battery/BSOD issues. I can still cancel my laptop. Should I do it and order Dell inspiron 15r Turbo coz I heard der r some probs in ideapad series on running win 8. Plz help. I am damn confused.
> 
> My main issues are that I dont want any heating issues with my laptop. It should not be slow. It should not hang or have any random BSOD.



Battery, yes, but it's known for years that DELL and HP installs one of the worst batteries in their lappies, so it's a well known fact for years..
But BSOD, haha, who told you that, yes i got BSOD's, but almost all of them were when i was overclocking the GPU or games running on overclocked GPU crashes, other than that, no BSOD's..
Heating?? It's one of the coolest 3rd gen lappy, what more do you want??



saurabhvikky91 said:


> My battery wear level is 11% currently and i bought laptop on 12 oct. I think its on higher side after only 40 days of use.



yes, try callibrating the battery by using the lappy on battery till it hibernates, and then restart the PC (don't login after hibernation, restart and then login)..
Also don't do gaming on the battery..


----------



## Jripper (Nov 21, 2012)

@ratul

Thanks. Is there a way to keep the connection to my router via wifi on and still disable bluetooth?
Since I have to turn wifi on to connect to my router. I don't really need bluetooth all the time though.


----------



## ratul (Nov 21, 2012)

Jripper said:


> @ratul
> 
> Thanks. Is there a way to keep the connection to my router via wifi on and still disable bluetooth?
> Since I have to turn wifi on to connect to my router. I don't really need bluetooth all the time though.



yes for that i told you the second method, through Mobility Center, there you can disable bluetooth without affecting the wifi..
*i.imgur.com/3ndIR.jpg​


----------



## Jripper (Nov 21, 2012)

Thats the thing. There is no "turn off" option in mine.
There is only a launch option.

*i50.tinypic.com/iyllar.png


----------



## admn_head (Nov 21, 2012)

so accidental warranty for 1 extra year renewal is almost double cost compared to wht i can get currently. its 4.7k for accd. cover if purchased now..

m tight on budget n want i7, 8bg ram,hd screen model.. 

wht u suggest should i compromise on 4gb ram n get warranty or go on wid 8gb ram n 1 yr warranty .. n see wht offer i can get at later stage for extra accd. warranty... ??

@ratul, regarding not gaming on battery.. it is not advisable to game whn battery is charging?? hence game only whn battery is fully charged n run on external power cutting battery usage... !!! seems really akward to wait for lappy to get charged b4 gaming..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 21, 2012)

admn_head said:


> so accidental warranty for 1 extra year renewal is almost double cost compared to wht i can get currently. its 4.7k for accd. cover if purchased now..
> 
> m tight on budget n want i7, 8bg ram,hd screen model..
> 
> ...



Get 4GB RAM + Warranty.

Play without battery directly on A/C.


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 22, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Thats the thing. There is no "turn off" option in mine.
> There is only a launch option.
> 
> *i50.tinypic.com/iyllar.png



thats how it was for me at first then i updated all my drivers including wireless drivers from dell web site ..now there is an option to turn off bt without affecting wifi



santoshk87 said:


> I needed a laptop for watching movies, browsing and occasional gaming. I wanted a fast laptop. After much speculation, I finally ordered Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (i7 3rd gen/ 1 tb hdd/ 8 gb ram/ 2 gb nvidia gt 630m gpu) on flipkart. I dint go for dell inspiron 15r turbo coz i heard it has some battery/BSOD issues. I can still cancel my laptop. Should I do it and order Dell inspiron 15r Turbo coz I heard der r some probs in ideapad series on running win 8. Plz help. I am damn confused.
> 
> My main issues are that I dont want any heating issues with my laptop. It should not be slow. It should not hang or have any random BSOD.



if u need it for watching movies  then dell 15 r se has a full hd  screen variant  ...trust me the screen is amazing ..i use it for watching  movies  as well...its superb !!!  and u get a btr graphics card also


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Get 4GB RAM + Warranty.
> 
> Play without battery directly on A/C.


Removing battery every time he plays... ? 
Just like removing vests with shirt still on


----------



## Jakes (Nov 22, 2012)

Is there any dell inspiron 17r owner ? 
I want to know if 17r is too big ? I am stuck between 15r and 17r. 17r has better graphic card. 
Whats the battery backup of 17r compared to 15r and does it have heating problems while extreme gaming?


----------



## aditya_reds (Nov 22, 2012)

achyutaghosh said:


> Do not go by the expected delivery date. From my personal experience, your sales representative is they best source of actual delivery date. I was seeing a delivery date of 7th Nov on the website, which meant 2 weeks from date of order. But my sales guy promised me 1 week even before i placed the order, and i did get it in 6 days ie. on the 30th.



That's great to hear mate, but the problem with mine is that, there is already a delay as they have a shortage of Full HD screens, had a talk with DELL CC and they said on the 27th the new parts will come to them and then the production will be finalized. So at the moment just waiting for the 27th and hopefully after that wont be too long..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Removing battery every time he plays... ?
> Just like removing vests with shirt still on



Removing battery while playing keeps the temp less by around 3-5 degrees and increases battery life.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 22, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Removing battery while playing keeps the temp less by around 3-5 degrees and increases battery life.


Ain't removing the battery every time one plays and inserting it back affects battery?
And won't it screw the battery compartment if done for 1-2 Years!


----------



## sj2202 (Nov 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Ain't removing the battery every time one plays and inserting it back affects battery?
> And won't it screw the battery compartment if done for 1-2 Years!



No....the battery of a laptop is affected by the heat generated....and a lot of heat is generated during gaming....so it is advisable to remove the battery while gaming for a long time continuously....IMO it wont screw anything if you are handling it with care.

EDIT-You can check it out hereBatteryCare - Proper laptop battery usage guide


----------



## admn_head (Nov 22, 2012)

Guys ordered a Dell 15R Turbo - i7,8gb ram,hd screen, 3 years complete accidental cover for 68.5k .. 

Payment transfered via NEFT, they said they will give official confirmation for payment n order id tommorow.. will get acknowledgement mail today.. though havent received it yet.. 

Has any one experienced accidental cover service.. they replace any damaged part during this period?? n i even heard they replace full lappy if thr is any major accidental damage... 

Hope they provide delivery soon...


----------



## saurabhvikky91 (Nov 22, 2012)

ratul said:


> fn+f2..
> 
> yes, try callibrating the battery by using the lappy on battery till it hibernates, and then restart the PC (don't login after hibernation, restart and then login)..
> Also don't do gaming on the battery..



u r right how did i forgot about gaming point although i play games ocasionally

annnnnnnnnd how do all of u installed catalyst 12.11.    I installed but it does not detect 7730m, its not working

how much will it cost to attach 32 gb msata drive and what is max capacity of msata drive
the dard drive provided is avg and multitasking suffers since 1tb hdd has only 8 mb cache


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 22, 2012)

admn_head:

How will they ship the laptop? Is it via bluedart surface or air? Any idea regarding this?

hd screen - is it antiglare or glossy


----------



## saurabhvikky91 (Nov 22, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> admn_head:
> 
> How will they ship the laptop? Is it via bluedart surface or air? Any idea regarding this?
> 
> hd screen - is it antiglare or glossy



dont know about courier but it most probably bluedart

and hd screen is glossy while fhd is antiglare


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 22, 2012)

sj2202 said:


> the battery of a laptop is affected by the heat generated


I never denied if the one is playing daily for 2-3 hrs.. and he removes battery everytime he plays!
The battery compartment or other components there will be screwed. Keyboards, Touchpads, Body is made for ruff use but battery ain't!


----------



## ratul (Nov 22, 2012)

saurabhvikky91 said:


> u r right how did i forgot about gaming point although i play games ocasionally
> 
> annnnnnnnnd how do all of u installed catalyst 12.11.    I installed but it does not detect 7730m, its not working
> 
> ...



how are you so sure that it ain't detecting the 7730m???
and does your laptop has any msata slot?? coz mine had'nt any..


----------



## saurabhvikky91 (Nov 22, 2012)

on device manager it shows only amd 7700m series card not 7730m on installing 12.11 catalyst
i dont know anything about msata but on reviews of 15r se i had read about it so i thought that may be slot is present


----------



## Jripper (Nov 22, 2012)

^ It won't show 7730m. It shows 7700m series. There is no problem.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Ain't removing the battery every time one plays and inserting it back affects battery?
> And won't it screw the battery compartment if done for 1-2 Years!



Its perfectly fine if not done for prolong period (ranging in days).


----------



## admn_head (Nov 22, 2012)

dont know abt courier but in quote it is mentioned via air ... 

rgrding screen as said above...


----------



## saurabhvikky91 (Nov 22, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ It won't show 7730m. It shows 7700m series. There is no problem.



is 12.11 catalyst working with u r lappy. if yes is there any special procedure u followed for installing it
and after installing how much improvement u noticed
and i will give it again a try but beta  8 are also so i will try beta 8 drivers
and which file u installed that one which includes .net 4 or the other one


----------



## admn_head (Nov 22, 2012)

guyz aftr having ordered all of a sudden m starting to worry about battery.. thr r lots of post that aftr market batteries n chargers dont work giving errors... n genuine batteries cost more (dont knw how much.. if any one can throw light on pricing) ..  sooner or later all of us will be in a place to change battery as our lappys are powerfull n so power hungry too... 

some say aftr mrkt battery doesnt work at all while some say dat battery check is in bios.. so once bios boot is done.. battery can b charged via aftr mrkt chrgr... 

ur views guyz !!!


----------



## saurabhvikky91 (Nov 22, 2012)

I again installed 12.11 catalyst beta and again it shows 7700m series on device manager but it is not working "windows has stopped this device" after clicking on properties of it. Looks like i will have to wait until final driver arrives on dell's website.



admn_head said:


> guyz aftr having ordered all of a sudden m starting to worry about battery.. thr r lots of post that aftr market batteries n chargers dont work giving errors... n genuine batteries cost more (dont knw how much.. if any one can throw light on pricing) ..  sooner or later all of us will be in a place to change battery as our lappys are powerfull n so power hungry too...
> 
> some say aftr mrkt battery doesnt work at all while some say dat battery check is in bios.. so once bios boot is done.. battery can b charged via aftr mrkt chrgr...
> 
> ur views guyz !!!



our lappys are powerful - true

our lappys are power hungry - its not true
bcoz it depends on the way u use it. it consumes more power only when it is used i high performance mode but while using it in power saving mode it is just like another laptops even more efficient bcoz its i7 3612qm has tdp of 35w which is same as other dual cores. so in real 2.1x4=8.4 ghz consumes 35 watt and for ii5 2.5x2=5.0 ghz consumes 35 watt. hence it is more efficient


----------



## admn_head (Nov 23, 2012)

hmm.. ok true.. but still battery issue has to come some day .. say in 1 - 1.5 yrs if v hav gud gaming usage every alternate day... at dat time will aftr mrkt batteries work or need to buy genuine one only?? btw, how much they cost?? aftr markets are around 2k .. n is power adaptor covered in accidental damage / complete cover warranty for all 3 years as even power adaptors have same issue like one needs genuine power adaptor n it costs around 1.8k !!

it looks like laptop maintenancs would be around 3-4k every 1.5 - 2 years if really battery goes off in this period..


----------



## saurabhvikky91 (Nov 23, 2012)

admn_head said:


> hmm.. ok true.. but still battery issue has to come some day .. say in 1 - 1.5 yrs if v hav gud gaming usage every alternate day... at dat time will aftr mrkt batteries work or need to buy genuine one only?? btw, how much they cost?? aftr markets are around 2k .. n is power adaptor covered in accidental damage / complete cover warranty for all 3 years as even power adaptors have same issue like one needs genuine power adaptor n it costs around 1.8k !!
> 
> it looks like laptop maintenancs would be around 3-4k every 1.5 - 2 years if really battery goes off in this period..



hmmmm battery wear is main problem for laptop users...... and i dont think they will cover adaptor warranty for 3 years but in general case adaptor doesnt fails so quickly i think it would easily survive for more than 2 years
overcharging and overheating battery decreases its life so while gaming it is advised to remove battery as gaming causes overheating and as far as adaptor price is considered i think 90w genuine adaptor will be available for less than 1.5k......


----------



## nox007 (Nov 23, 2012)

rider said:


> It's all upto you what you prefer 14" or 15.6" screen. The 7730M is expected to be as good as 640M. According to notebookcheck.com the performance should be between the DDR3-versions of Nvidias GeForce GT 650M and 640M. IMO It would be the best performance  in this budget.
> 
> HD 7730M ≥ GT 640M > HD 6770M > GT 630M ≥ GT 540M > HD 6630M



yes ur right, except GT 640M is slightly faster than 7730M so 640 is supposed to be on no. 1


----------



## nox007 (Nov 23, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> I needed a laptop for watching movies, browsing and occasional gaming. I wanted a fast laptop. After much speculation, I finally ordered Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (i7 3rd gen/ 1 tb hdd/ 8 gb ram/ 2 gb nvidia gt 630m gpu) on flipkart. I dint go for dell inspiron 15r turbo coz i heard it has some battery/BSOD issues. I can still cancel my laptop. Should I do it and order Dell inspiron 15r Turbo coz I heard der r some probs in ideapad series on running win 8. Plz help. I am damn confused.
> 
> My main issues are that I dont want any heating issues with my laptop. It should not be slow. It should not hang or have any random BSOD.



1. U said that u want to play games occasionally well i dont know what kind of games u want to play but for gaming i would definitely advise u to buy dell as it provides u with 640M compared to 630M and 640M is much faster than 630M.
2.BSOD, huh, well i chatted to a dell expert about this and he said that at the beginning there were many issues but now the problem is fixed and also if u go to customer reviews u can see that the people who complained about BSOD were pretty old rather the new comment (latest) comments about that laptop are "very good laptop" and all.
3. Battery yeah, thats a drawback.
4. Heating! well let me tell u one thing that the cooling system that dell inspiron is having is one of the best and i bet if u face any cooling problems with dell.

Also, the scull candy speakers in dell make the audio amazing much much better than ideapad.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 23, 2012)

@saurabhvikky91.

No special procedures or anything. Install the catalyst drivers as usual(uninstall old drivers, remove ati-display related files using driversweeper, install new drivers) and put the graphics demanding applications to "high performance" mode. And then it will work fine.

And yes I am using 12.11. I just ran a few games to make sure the 7730m is working fine. And it is worknig without any issues. I am sure hd 4000 won't give me 40 fps on skyrim at ultra settings  Some games might show that you are using intel hd4000, but they will still be using 7730m.

P.S:- try uninstalling current drivers, then remove all "ATI-display" related files  using Driversweeper(not yourself), then reinstall 12.11 beta drivers.


----------



## rider (Nov 23, 2012)

Catalyst beta 12.11 have some issue while playing battlefield 3. The game gets crashed after playing for some minutes.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,

I might be getting my laptop tomorrow..

Do i need to check anything when i get it and if so what???


----------



## ratul (Nov 23, 2012)

saurabhvikky91 said:


> I again installed 12.11 catalyst beta and again it shows 7700m series on device manager but it is not working "windows has stopped this device" after clicking on properties of it. Looks like i will have to wait until final driver arrives on dell's website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where d heck did you find this logic.. .
it does'nt work that way dude, 2.1Ghz 4 core means that 4 cores are simulating the working of 4 independent processors, each clocked @ 2.1Ghz, so the clock remains 2.1 Ghz only, it's just there are 4 of them of that much power, the clock does'nt add up, it just remains as it is.. 



nox007 said:


> yes ur right, except GT 640M is slightly faster than 7730M so 640 is supposed to be on no. 1



it's still not proven bro, if you are referring to notebookcheck, then that's very old data, only current data can be very reliable..
My 3DMark11 benchmarks shows my score as ~2.3k, which is close to 650m rather than 640m (*link*), and that's with beta6 drivers i think, beta8 have some more improvements..
So, acc. to current data, 7730m>>>640m, till any of the 14R users post their scores here..



guru_da_preet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I might be getting my laptop tomorrow..
> 
> Do i need to check anything when i get it and if so what???



yes, all those bloatwares that DELL gives to you pre-installed, remove them.. 
and partition disk acc to your need..



admn_head said:


> hmm.. ok true.. but still battery issue has to come some day .. say in 1 - 1.5 yrs if v hav gud gaming usage every alternate day... at dat time will aftr mrkt batteries work or need to buy genuine one only?? btw, how much they cost?? aftr markets are around 2k .. n is power adaptor covered in accidental damage / complete cover warranty for all 3 years as even power adaptors have same issue like one needs genuine power adaptor n it costs around 1.8k !!
> 
> it looks like laptop maintenancs would be around 3-4k every 1.5 - 2 years if really battery goes off in this period..



yes, laptop battery (it does'nt matter of which company they are) rarely last for more than 2 yrs nowadays...
A quote from *here*:


> Lithium-ion batteries age. They only last two to three years, even if they are sitting on a shelf unused. So do not "avoid using" the battery with the thought that the battery pack will last five years. It won't. Also, if you are buying a new battery pack, you want to make sure it really is new. If it has been sitting on a shelf in the store for a year, it won't last very long. Manufacturing dates are important.



Original battery will cost ~6k, and it's recommended to buy genuine only, though in some cases, aftermarket batteries tends to give same or more performance than original batteries @ third of the cost, but you have to check for it's compatibility on your laptop, otherwise it could damage internal components..


----------



## saurabhvikky91 (Nov 23, 2012)

@ratul

u r getting it wrong. I mean to say that since i7 is more powerful at same tdp hence it is more efficient and it wil have more performance/power. so it will consume less power and hence it will make battery to last more.


----------



## admn_head (Nov 23, 2012)

wht 6k for a battery!! 

Looks like expense ride has just started... 

ratul is it true that aftr mrkt batteries n charger dont work ?? 

n on flipkart thr r batteries around 3k saying dell brand... wht u say.. r they genuine or aftr mrkt... 

do this batteries look compatible wid 15r turbo  Dell Inspiron 1525 6 Cell Battery | Laptop Battery | Flipkart.com


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2012)

admn_head said:


> ratul is it true that aftr mrkt batteries n charger dont work ??



Yes, true at least for Dell laptops. If you use a aftermarket battery or charger, it also shows you fake charge and may doesn't charge at all.


----------



## ratul (Nov 24, 2012)

saurabhvikky91 said:


> @ratul
> 
> u r getting it wrong. I mean to say that since i7 is more powerful at same tdp hence it is more efficient and it wil have more performance/power. so it will consume less power and hence it will make battery to last more.



then say it like that only, the explanation you gave lead to some other conclusions.. 



admn_head said:


> wht 6k for a battery!!
> 
> Looks like expense ride has just started...
> 
> ...



no it won't be compatible, as the battery pins are located at a different location than our laptop, though from comments it seems to be a genuine DELL battery..
and here you can find our laptop and charger prices (in US$): *Dell Batteries*.


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 24, 2012)

I can see that 15 R Turbo includes backlight keyboard. Is it possible to switch off the light when not needed?


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes ofcourse.


----------



## admn_head (Nov 24, 2012)

what u think, whn can v expect this beta tag to be removed from drivers and get final version of graphic card drivers.. ?

regarding removing battery from lappy while playing games.. do u think keeping battery in while ac plugged in with a cooling pad connected could reduce heat? n how about in A/c room... still is it advisable to remove battery while playing games ? or it is like make it a thumb rule to remove battery when playing games .. 

my order status changed to manufacturing build complete today and edd is 7/12/12 .. looks like too much time for a completed unit to reach via shipping.. n in quote it was mentioned shipping via AIR .. so hope to get it latest by a week...  

btw, i opted for 3 years accidental warranty n in my account it shows POW (Parts only warranty) for 730 days.. is it like its showing only extra purchased 2 years warranty in addition to bundled 1 year warranty or there is some problem? @ratul, u can answer this better as u also have 3 years accidental warranty if m not mistaken.. ?


----------



## karkeo (Nov 24, 2012)

guys im really confused !!
i went to chroma today to check out 17r turbo(i5 version)
and he had only the hd option available ame not the full hd one and deliver in 2 days and dell fhd takes 3 weeks to be available .so i wanna choose between these two ..... 
1) what are the significant difference between hd(1600*900) and full hd?
2)Does it affect game play experience considerably?
3)if it does please be specific a video link would be helpful !!!
4)should i upgrade to win 8 what are the advantages?
5)is the fhd affect movie watching also considerably???
thx in advice.
the answer to the above will finalize my decision...
ps:17r is a massive one


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 24, 2012)

Got my 15R toady... Look amazing but windows8 is not easy ...it took me 5 minutes to figure out how to shut it down and still I don't think I did it in the right way...


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 24, 2012)

karkeo said:


> guys im really confused !!
> i went to chroma today to check out 17r turbo(i5 version)
> and he had only the hd option available ame not the full hd one and deliver in 2 days and dell fhd takes 3 weeks to be available .so i wanna choose between these two .....
> 1) what are the significant difference between hd(1600*900) and full hd?
> ...



FHD: Everything will look better than in the HD screen. Movies, Pictures, everything will be way better. You'll get more workspace due to the higher resolution too.
It will look 'lovely'. However, when it comes to gaming, you will have to tune down settings. The 7730M cannot handle games @ high/ultra at FHD resolution. Decrease settings, or decrease resolution. 
Update to win8, and use win7 start and similar features if you don't like the 8's interface.


----------



## ratul (Nov 24, 2012)

admn_head said:


> what u think, whn can v expect this beta tag to be removed from drivers and get final version of graphic card drivers.. ?
> 
> regarding removing battery from lappy while playing games.. do u think keeping battery in while ac plugged in with a cooling pad connected could reduce heat? n how about in A/c room... still is it advisable to remove battery while playing games ? or it is like make it a thumb rule to remove battery when playing games ..
> 
> ...



well my shows "3 yr accidental cover"..
*i.imgur.com/MGqGR.jpg



guru_da_preet said:


> Got my 15R toady... Look amazing but windows8 is not easy ...it took me 5 minutes to figure out how to shut it down and still I don't think I did it in the right way...



congrats bro.. 
hope you have joined the FB group *here*...
and there's a keyboard shortcut to shutdown "windows key+i"..  though alt+f4 is still ma favorite combo..


----------



## karkeo (Nov 25, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> FHD: Everything will look better than in the HD screen. Movies, Pictures, everything will be way better. You'll get more workspace due to the higher resolution too.
> It will look 'lovely'. However, when it comes to gaming, you will have to tune down settings. The 7730M cannot handle games @ high/ultra at FHD resolution. Decrease settings, or decrease resolution.
> Update to win8, and use win7 start and similar features if you don't like the 8's interface.



Still confused!!!
its 650m  not 7730m.
&
Can you be more specific?????
COZ im really inclined to HD+, 
I don wanna regret the choice i make.


----------



## Gtb93 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ohshit. It's the 17r, I misread it. :S


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't see the recovery drive in my computer there is disk space allocated to it in the disk management, but i can't see it...

also should i use the disk management itself to make partitions or use easeus(which does frighten me a bit as while downloading i read people saying that it screwed their hard disk)...what do i do??


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 25, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> Got my 15R toady... Look amazing but windows8 is not easy ...it took me 5 minutes to figure out how to shut it down and still I don't think I did it in the right way...



Can you tell me the config you got and the cost you paid ? How much time it took for the laptop to arrive from the payment date?

I am interested to order from dell website but i am not willing to wait for 1 month to get my laptop.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 25, 2012)

I bought the i5 version basically the base model....i ordered it through a dell sales representative on the phone on the 15th this month...the laptop was ready on the 17th but because you have to send a document to them(which i had sent on the 15th itself through blazeflash courier it took those idiots 6 days to deleiver the document) i could not get the laptop till yesterday.....apart from couriers screwup from my side the laptop would've been with me in 5-6 days....so am happy that i finally got it...

Guys anybody for my problem with the partition..


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 25, 2012)

karkeo said:


> guys im really confused !!
> i went to chroma today to check out 17r turbo(i5 version)
> and he had only the hd option available ame not the full hd one and deliver in 2 days and dell fhd takes 3 weeks to be available .so i wanna choose between these two .....
> 1) what are the significant difference between hd(1600*900) and full hd?
> ...



trust me bro go with FHD screen you wont regret it ....FHD screen on my 15R is brilliant .....go with it anyway 650m can handle btr graphics than 7730m so its not a big issue


----------



## admn_head (Nov 25, 2012)

@guru_da_preet, which document u had to sent? bcoz they havent demanded any document from me...


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 25, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> I bought the i5 version basically the base model....i ordered it through a dell sales representative on the phone on the 15th this month...the laptop was ready on the 17th but because you have to send a document to them(which i had sent on the 15th itself through blazeflash courier it took those idiots 6 days to deleiver the document) i could not get the laptop till yesterday.....apart from couriers screwup from my side the laptop would've been with me in 5-6 days....so am happy that i finally got it...
> 
> Guys anybody for my problem with the partition..



What about the heat after 2 hours of usage?


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 25, 2012)

Well i did not feel any heat after 2 hrs, but i haven't actually used the lappy for anything major....

@admn_head: I sent a authorization letter/order confirmation/declaration letter(the heading on the document)...this was to let them bill me for the laptop....

Guys, anybody for my problem about the partition....


----------



## nox007 (Nov 25, 2012)

rider said:


> It's all upto you what you prefer 14" or 15.6" screen. The 7730M is expected to be as good as 640M. According to notebookcheck.com the performance should be between the DDR3-versions of Nvidias GeForce GT 650M and 640M. IMO It would be the best performance  in this budget.
> 
> HD 7730M ≥ GT 640M > HD 6770M > GT 630M ≥ GT 540M > HD 6630M



Nope, according to netbookcheck.net 640M is one rank ahead of 7730M and 640m provides with more better options.


----------



## nox007 (Nov 25, 2012)

rider said:


> AMD Radeon has same optimus technology, 3D vision, 3DTV play, FXAA and all.
> Even apple iMac, macbook pro comes with radeon technology. Dell said 7730M is better than 640M, so 15R is better than 14R.
> You can not use 3D version, unless you have 3DTV or monitor and a pair of glasses, which costs very expensive.
> There is nothing specific for college use, its all upto you what you ask your friends. 15.6" is little more bulky but bigger screen and 14" is for compact to use but small to see.
> ...



Im sorry sir but dell never said that 7730M is better than 640M ok!, i recently chatted with  dell expert and he replied me that the nvidia one will be a better option for gaming as its having more technologies and heats up a comp less and all takes less electricity and can using the optimus technology even boost itself when the cooling system is doing great and the pc is pretty cool. Also according to netbookcheck.net, 640M is a rank ahead of 7730M, take a look at this Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech and next time dont lie on the forum that dell said amd is better.


----------



## ratul (Nov 25, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> I don't see the recovery drive in my computer there is disk space allocated to it in the disk management, but i can't see it...
> 
> also should i use the disk management itself to make partitions or use easeus(which does frighten me a bit as while downloading i read people saying that it screwed their hard disk)...what do i do??



for partitioning, format it dude...
i don't know what's wrong, but i had used easeus numerous times and never screwed up, and then there are two guys, one our fellow member Jripper, another my friend whom i was telling the procedure to use easeus on phone, for both of them, easeus screwed up, and for my friend on phone, his computer never booted again to windows after that, Jripper was able to do that.. 
So better to format it to partition..


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 25, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> Well i did not feel any heat after 2 hrs, but i haven't actually used the lappy for anything major....
> 
> @admn_head: I sent a authorization letter/order confirmation/declaration letter(the heading on the document)...this was to let them bill me for the laptop....
> 
> Guys, anybody for my problem about the partition....




Can you try Paragon Software for partitioning? Express version is free.


----------



## ratul (Nov 25, 2012)

nox007 said:


> Im sorry sir but dell never said that 7730M is better than 640M ok!, i recently chatted with  dell expert and he replied me that the nvidia one will be a better option for gaming as its having more technologies and heats up a comp less and all takes less electricity and can using the optimus technology even boost itself when the cooling system is doing great and the pc is pretty cool. Also according to netbookcheck.net, 640M is a rank ahead of 7730M, take a look at this Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech and next time dont lie on the forum that dell said amd is better.



calm down bro, and nobody's lying here..
rider, me and some other members are following this laptop from the time it was launched, that time i too personally contacted DELL numerous times, that time everybody in DELL was like "Yeah 7730m is much better!!!"..
Chatting with those "experts" and believing them is like blabbering in front of a robot, you ask them anything, they'll only tell you the things that's programmed in them..  those guys don't have any knowledge about benchmarking, core clocks etc., they  just tell you what's told to them by their colleagues, seniors or the program from which they read and troubleshoot your problems, so don't believe them..
Notebookcheck's benchmarks are too old now, and @ that time drivers were just new, now we don't have any solid proof of 7730m being better or 640m..
I am posting my current 3DMark11 scores on beta6 drivers as P2297 (*link*), much greater than notebookcheck's P1648, so we need a 640m user's benchmark to prove it's better..
Found a current score of 6/Nov/2012 of 640m with i7, and it's P1848 (*link*) (graphics score a meager 1673 in comparison of 2045 of 7730m), so currently 7730m>>>>640m, unless anyone can post a score surpassing 7730m.
*i.imgur.com/jABDX.jpg


----------



## chinmay. (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry to jump in middle of your conversation.
But I being a noob  need some help.I have a dell inspiron 15r se(7520) with switchable graphics.
My pc is not detecting the dedicated graphics card in windows experience index(as i get for intel hd graphics 4000 ie 5.5)but not 6.6 for hd7730m.
also dxdiag shows intel hd graphics 4000.also online websites like System Requirements Lab detects intel graphics.
Moreover I tried gta 4 which runs crappy even on high performance and the benchmark test shows intel graphics.
I have updates bios to A07 and amd catalyst 12.11_beta8 as well as updated the ati 7730m drivers.
I am actually fed up of this problem.
Please guide me.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm sorry for such a question, but i am not that aware about this stuff(noob)..

I would like a step by step instructions to update amd catalytic driver to 12.11 beta8 (including removing the older version)...

again i'm sorry to put anybody out....help is very much appreciated


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 26, 2012)

ratul said:


> calm down bro, and nobody's lying here..
> rider, me and some other members are following this laptop from the time it was launched, that time i too personally contacted DELL numerous times, that time everybody in DELL was like "Yeah 7730m is much better!!!"..
> Chatting with those "experts" and believing them is like blabbering in front of a robot, you ask them anything, they'll only tell you the things that's programmed in them..  those guys don't have any knowledge about benchmarking, core clocks etc., they  just tell you what's told to them by their colleagues, seniors or the program from which they read and troubleshoot your problems, so don't believe them..
> Notebookcheck's benchmarks are too old now, and @ that time drivers were just new, now we don't have any solid proof of 7730m being better or 640m..
> ...



it shows 7750m there ...7750m is a superior graphics card than 7730m ..but then again i dont know any DELL laptop with 7750m   ....i'm confused here


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2012)

chinmay. said:


> My pc is not detecting the dedicated graphics card in windows experience index(as i get for intel hd graphics 4000 ie 5.5)but not 6.6 for hd7730m.



this is why WEI is not used for benchmark. It shows random scores and can't detect a lot of other stuff.



chinmay. said:


> Moreover I tried gta 4 which runs crappy even on high performance and the benchmark test shows intel graphics.



if GTA4 fully updated? GTA4 is known to be buggy and getting it to work on laptops with switchable graphics is not easy. Try adding GTA4 to highpower from AMD CCC and try again.


----------



## ratul (Nov 26, 2012)

chinmay. said:


> Sorry to jump in middle of your conversation.
> But I being a noob  need some help.I have a dell inspiron 15r se(7520) with switchable graphics.
> My pc is not detecting the dedicated graphics card in windows experience index(as i get for intel hd graphics 4000 ie 5.5)but not 6.6 for hd7730m.
> also dxdiag shows intel hd graphics 4000.also online websites like System Requirements Lab detects intel graphics.
> ...



1. Windows Experience Rating: never follow it, totally inaccurate piece of $....
2. dxdiag: only shows the native GPU, 7730m is a switchable GPU, means it's only kicked in when needed, so not detected by it..
3. SRS: same reason as above.
4. GTA 4: forget it, even skyrim shows HD4000, these games don't detect it...

best way for you, run a game that you are sure cannot be handled by HD4000 (Skyrim, BF3, MP3, Dirt3, Most wanted 2012???), if it gives acceptable fps, then it's using 7730m, or download and run 3DMark11 and post the scores...



guru_da_preet said:


> I'm sorry for such a question, but i am not that aware about this stuff(noob)..
> 
> I would like a step by step instructions to update amd catalytic driver to 12.11 beta8 (including removing the older version)...
> 
> again i'm sorry to put anybody out....help is very much appreciated



Remove all the components of Catalyst Control Center through the setup and add/remove programs..
Run Driver Sweeper and clean for AMD GPU..
Run ccleaner to clean out the registry..
then install the new version..



dheemanth10 said:


> it shows 7750m there ...7750m is a superior graphics card than 7730m ..but then again i dont know any DELL laptop with 7750m   ....i'm confused here



from day 1 our precious 7730m is detected as 7750m in 3DMark 11...
I think the reason being is that 7730m is a laptop only card, 7750m and 7770m both come in GDDR5 versions as well as have the popular desktop counterparts..
As 7730m is not that widely popular as other two, and it's just an underclocked DDR3 version of 7750m, so it's been detected as 7750m only..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 26, 2012)

dheemanth10 said:


> it shows 7750m there ...7750m is a superior graphics card than 7730m ..but then again i dont know any DELL laptop with 7750m   ....i'm confused here



both are same GPU but with different clockspeed. Maybe 3DMark failed to figure that out as 77XX was launched after 3DMark11 is out.


----------



## ratul (Nov 26, 2012)

Sam said:


> both are same GPU but with different clockspeed. Maybe 3DMark failed to figure that out as 77XX was launched after 3DMark11 is out.



yup.. 
btw chinmay, what results you are getting in GTA 4 Benchmarks, see my results and compare.. (pics in spoiler)
if you are getting close to this fps, then it's 7730m..


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/mB4mw.jpg*i.imgur.com/5F1h9.jpg*i.imgur.com/nnlFx.jpg


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 26, 2012)

15.6" FHD Anti-glare (1920x1080) For ICC

>> I want to know whether the above display is LED or LCD. Dell site doesn't mention anything about this.


----------



## androiderrr (Nov 26, 2012)

Guys Just wanted to share something with you.I purchased dell inpiron 15R SE on 20th.My laptop came with normal 1368*768 glossy display.Intially it was very uncomfortable to read something in day light or even under tubelight/bulb.
I applied Anti glare screen protector which costed me just Rs 275...and u know Iam really amazed by performance of this protector.It has improved text readibility by 70%.Now I enjoy reading on my laptop even under day night and its very comfortable on eye.
I recomend everyone to to apply anti glare protector.


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 26, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> 15.6" FHD Anti-glare (1920x1080) For ICC
> 
> >> I want to know whether the above display is LED or LCD. Dell site doesn't mention anything about this.



thats the full hd one  i think its LED ...thats what it says in my screen properties ...i have FHD one



androiderrr said:


> Guys Just wanted to share something with you.I purchased dell inpiron 15R SE on 20th.My laptop came with normal 1368*768 glossy display.Intially it was very uncomfortable to read something in day light or even under tubelight/bulb.
> I applied Anti glare screen protector which costed me just Rs 275...and u know Iam really amazed by performance of this protector.It has improved text readibility by 70%.Now I enjoy reading on my laptop even under day night and its very comfortable on eye.
> I recomend everyone to to apply anti glare protector.



or get the laptop with FHD screen it comes with anti glare protector .. and its a much btr screen


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 27, 2012)

dheemanth10 said:


> thats the full hd one  i think its LED ...thats what it says in my screen properties ...i have FHD one
> 
> @dheemanth10:
> 
> ...


----------



## admn_head (Nov 27, 2012)

manually removing bloatwares will make os clean or should i make clean install of windows 8.. if yes.. which iso should i download to fresh install windows 8 on my upcoming 15r turbo.. it comes wid windows 8 licensed os.. so a key info available on lappy is enough or any thing like license backup thru a software is to be done to make fresh installed windows 8 a legit copy (if yes, please elaborate) .. n wht about windows media center ... does that come with the per-installed windows 8 version or its extra charge for that.. there is some trick mentioned here to make windows media center active - Activating Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with media center for free with legitimate key!!

windows 8 repository - The Official Windows 8 Repository
do i need to get this version: 
Windows 8 RTM English, 64-bit (x64)
Size: 3.33 GB SHA-1: 1CE53AD5F60419CF04A715CF3233F247E48BEEC4
Download: en_windows_8_x64_dvd_915440.iso 

n what is difference in this iso: en_windows_8_pro_vl_x64_dvd_917699,  as i have this one downloaded with me..

as mentioned by ratul in above comment & also people in various forums have reported problems with there hdd after going for partitioning so is it advisable to partition or its ok to just run on 2 partitions which dell provides... if partition is good for performance which one is best software or way to make partition.. (details please as i don't wanna screw up new lappy..  )


----------



## josin (Nov 27, 2012)

androiderrr said:


> Guys Just wanted to share something with you.I purchased dell inpiron 15R SE on 20th.My laptop came with normal 1368*768 glossy display.Intially it was very uncomfortable to read something in day light or even under tubelight/bulb.
> I applied Anti glare screen protector which costed me just Rs 275...and u know Iam really amazed by performance of this protector.It has improved text readibility by 70%.Now I enjoy reading on my laptop even under day night and its very comfortable on eye.
> I recomend everyone to to apply anti glare protector.


please provide the link, i am also interested to buy the same


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 27, 2012)

I want to restrict the charge level of the battery, i used the the dell extended battery life option but it still charged to 100%...
any help???


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 27, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> dheemanth10 said:
> 
> 
> > thats the full hd one  i think its LED ...thats what it says in my screen properties ...i have FHD one
> ...


----------



## ratul (Nov 27, 2012)

admn_head said:


> manually removing bloatwares will make os clean or should i make clean install of windows 8.. if yes.. which iso should i download to fresh install windows 8 on my upcoming 15r turbo.. it comes wid windows 8 licensed os.. so a key info available on lappy is enough or any thing like license backup thru a software is to be done to make fresh installed windows 8 a legit copy (if yes, please elaborate) .. n wht about windows media center ... does that come with the per-installed windows 8 version or its extra charge for that.. there is some trick mentioned here to make windows media center active - Activating Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with media center for free with legitimate key!!
> 
> windows 8 repository - The Official Windows 8 Repository
> do i need to get this version:
> ...



Clean install is always preferred over manually removing bloatwares.. 

en_windows_8_x64_dvd_915440.iso : Contains both windows 8 and windows 8 pro..
en_windows_8_pro_vl_x64_dvd_917699.iso : Contains the pro version only (i think so), and is not upgradable to media center pack, as it's the volume licensing edition..

download the en_windows_8_x64_dvd_915440.iso one, as the other one (with "vl") can't be upgraded to Media Center Pack.. (i myself installed windows 8 with en_windows_8_x64_dvd_915440.iso and applied for media center pack, got the key in 5 hrs. that time.. )
And it's no trick, microsoft is giving away free media center upgrades to all windows 8 pro owners legally till January next year..
You won't be needing anything other than the key shipped with your lappy, install windows 8, activate with the key and windows will be activated (though you won't be able to upgrade to Media Center Pack as it's only for Win8Pro, and Dell ships simple windows 8 key unless you ordered the pro version, or you could try the ahem.. method to get pro version.. )..


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 27, 2012)

dheemanth10 said:


> nandu26 said:
> 
> 
> > nope no strain ntn ...txt and everything is really clear ...u can adjust brightness ... contrast  not sure
> ...


----------



## admn_head (Nov 27, 2012)

@ratul, thanx man for the reply... n u purchased pro version or used kms n upgraded with media center ...    ?

whats ur view regarding partitioning .. does making a partition improve performance n in long run may be hdd life .. ? actually i have faced hdd problem while partitioning on my old pc n hence asking for it.. i don't want hdd to be problematic just in order to get extra partition..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 27, 2012)

^It won't create any problem, go ahead.


----------



## chinmay. (Nov 27, 2012)

ratul said:


> yup..
> btw chinmay, what results you are getting in GTA 4 Benchmarks, see my results and compare.. (pics in spoiler)
> if you are getting close to this fps, then it's 7730m..
> 
> ...



thankyou for reply.
Actually I'm not getting those fps I'm getting around 40fps but mine is 719/2049 as oppose to yours 621/2049.so I guess its okay i.e. using 7730m.But there is tremendous lag at each and every turn.Are you lag free?
Even with such good graphics card why is it causing problems.I have seen youtube videos of people playing GTA 4 even with Intel hd graphics 3000. 



Sam said:


> this is why WEI is not used for benchmark. It shows random scores and can't detect a lot of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> if GTA4 fully updated? GTA4 is known to be buggy and getting it to work on laptops with switchable graphics is not easy. Try adding GTA4 to highpower from AMD CCC and try again.



Even if WEI is totally worthless why are some getting accurate results and some not. as like here (*www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Dell-Inspiron-15R-Special-Edition-Notebook.78323.0.html)

GTA 4 is already set to high performance still lagging.


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 27, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> dheemanth10 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you see grains on the screen? Can you please check the contrast option and let me know if it is possible to change contrast.
> ...


----------



## ratul (Nov 27, 2012)

admn_head said:


> @ratul, thanx man for the reply... n u purchased pro version or used kms n upgraded with media center ...    ?
> 
> whats ur view regarding partitioning .. does making a partition improve performance n in long run may be hdd life .. ? actually i have faced hdd problem while partitioning on my old pc n hence asking for it.. i don't want hdd to be problematic just in order to get extra partition..



of course i purchased win8pro.. (through KMS, haha )...
if MS is literally giving away their OS's (literally), so why not to use KMS.. 

and partitioning does'nt effect HDD life anyhow, it's just like creating folders only, but on a more higher level of mounting and sectors, so go ahead and create as much as you want..



chinmay. said:


> thankyou for reply.
> Actually I'm not getting those fps I'm getting around 40fps but mine is 719/2049 as oppose to yours 621/2049.so I guess its okay i.e. using 7730m.But there is tremendous lag at each and every turn.Are you lag free?
> Even with such good graphics card why is it causing problems.I have seen youtube videos of people playing GTA 4 even with Intel hd graphics 3000.
> 
> ...



40fps, definitely HD4000 can't give you that.. 
and mine too lag on almost every turn dude, fps drops to 20 while driving sometimes, it's the famous un-optimized GTA4, don't worry, it even happens on the most powerful rigs available today, as this game is a solid example of how much of a crappy console port can a game be...

and in notebookcheck, WEI score is 6.6, but as here, Sam also said that WEI is a total garbage, on some systems it detects somethings, on others it can miss somethings, even i don't get 6.6 in Desktop performance, but do i care, hell no!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 28, 2012)

@Ratul :- Do you got GTA IV 1.7 patched? cuz on 1.4, it used to  lags but 1.7 fixed it. I get 45+ every time and 30 on highest


----------



## androiderrr (Nov 28, 2012)

Friends need ur urgent help.Can u tell me how to update my AMD graphics driver to latest.The one available on amd website is not working.It says that my product is incompatible with driver.Driver on dell website I think is outdated one.
So kindly help me in this regard


----------



## Emre9110 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ratul did u get 2297 score with overclock or witout overclock ?

And if it is witout overclock it great score. But only 3dmark2011 benchmark does not show us that 7730>640m. We should see 3dmark05-06 vantage test pcmark7 test etc. Also we should look average fps value in same game  This is better compare that to say 640 or 7730 is better ? In some game 640m may better than 7730 some game not


----------



## niraj trehan (Nov 28, 2012)

Below 60 k is it better to go wid samsung or wid Dell inspiron ? 
I was worried to go for samsung !


----------



## admn_head (Nov 28, 2012)

ratul said:


> well my shows "3 yr accidental cover"..
> *i.imgur.com/MGqGR.jpg
> 
> see image: *img838.imageshack.us/img838/12/dellcompletewarranty.png
> ...


----------



## ratul (Nov 28, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @Ratul :- Do you got GTA IV 1.7 patched? cuz on 1.4, it used to  lags but 1.7 fixed it. I get 45+ every time and 30 on highest



it's patched to 1.7...
i heard that for modding 1.4 is the best, but could'nt find any solid working guide to downgrade it, so kept it as it is on 1.7.. 



Emre9110 said:


> Ratul did u get 2297 score with overclock or witout overclock ?
> 
> And if it is witout overclock it great score. But only 3dmark2011 benchmark does not show us that 7730>640m. We should see 3dmark05-06 vantage test pcmark7 test etc. Also we should look average fps value in same game  This is better compare that to say 640 or 7730 is better ? In some game 640m may better than 7730 some game not



yes, it's with overclock, as i normally run the card on those clocks only, without overclock, score is still better than 640m's..
*P2108 3DMarks with AMD Radeon HD 7750M(1x) and Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor*


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 28, 2012)

In the pic there is 7gb of sapce titled recovery partiton but i can't see this partition in my computer, how exactly can we access it....should i make a dvd of this partition and if so how?

also i used easeus to partition 49gb from a drive i partitioned using windows disk management...it worked fine and was done in 10 sec. should i proceed with partitioning the c drive.


----------



## ratul (Nov 28, 2012)

admn_head said:


> ratul said:
> 
> 
> > well my shows "3 yr accidental cover"..
> ...


----------



## santoshk87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to know that is 15" FHD a good deal? I mean do u actually feel a big difference between normal 1366X768 screen and FHD screen? 

Coz I was thinking if I shud go for 15" FHD or 17" FHD? I dont want a very big laptop of 17", so I had this doubt.

Also if I should go with Win 8 or Win 7? On Win 8, all games run smoothly widout any compatibility probs?


----------



## admn_head (Nov 28, 2012)

ratul said:


> admn_head said:
> 
> 
> > i am not able to add my product in my account, have tried every method (Service tag, order no., customer no.) and everytime it says "No product found"..
> ...


----------



## ratul (Nov 28, 2012)

admn_head said:


> are you using the dell account / email that u used when u ordered it online .. ?
> 
> 
> also there was some way to associate customer id with dell account.. i did that n it worked.. will let u know if i find that option..



yes, the e-mail id is the same used for ordering the lappy..
and ok, post the method once you find it..



santoshk87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to know that is 15" FHD a good deal? I mean do u actually feel a big difference between normal 1366X768 screen and FHD screen?
> 
> ...



Difference in both is quite huge, you get more workspace in FHD display, and the content is more sharp and crisp..
15" FHD would be better as you yourself said 17" would be too big to carry it around..
And now i don't see Win7 option on Dell's website, so win8 would be your only bet, and there are no compatibility problems yet on win8, though some games are slightly slower in win8.. (2-5fps) and some have equal performance, but i did'nt see any performance gain in any of the games..


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 28, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just wanted to know that is 15" FHD a good deal? I mean do u actually feel a big difference between normal 1366X768 screen and FHD screen?
> 
> ...



More the resolution, the smaller will be the text size. If you are sitting just before the lappy then it is ok. If you use external keyboard/mouse, then you will be far away from display and you will find it difficult to read text/browse web.

This is what I learnt over the last 3 days of research.


----------



## Emre9110 (Nov 28, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, it's with overclock, as i normally run the card on those clocks only, without overclock, score is still better than 640m's..
> *P2108 3DMarks with AMD Radeon HD 7750M(1x) and Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor*



But only 3dmark2011 benchmark does not show us that 7730>640m. We should see 3dmark05-06 vantage test pcmark7 test etc. Also we should look average fps value in same game  This is better compare that to say 640 or 7730 is better ? In some game 640m may better than 7730 some game not ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 28, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> In the pic there is 7gb of sapce titled recovery partiton but i can't see this partition in my computer, how exactly can we access it....should i make a dvd of this partition and if so how?
> 
> also i used easeus to partition 49gb from a drive i partitioned using windows disk management...it worked fine and was done in 10 sec. should i proceed with partitioning the c drive.
> 
> View attachment 7792



You can't access recovery partition as its not supposed to. Leave it as it is. And apparently, you seem to have 4 primary partitions which is the max limit, therefore to create more partitions, you will need to create one extended partition. In this case, convert one of the partitions (except C, system and recovery) to extended/logical partition.


----------



## 50103 (Nov 28, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> More the resolution, the smaller will be the text size. If you are sitting just before the lappy then it is ok. If you use external keyboard/mouse, then you will be far away from display and you will find it difficult to read text/browse web.
> 
> This is what I learnt over the last 3 days of research.



Dude!! Resolution is just no. of pixels within an area... How can it make texts smaller?? It is just like gaming in varied resolutions... If you increase resolution 3d objects (in case of games) become sharper.. Texts becoming smaller makes no sense...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 28, 2012)

50103 said:


> Dude!! Resolution is just no. of pixels within an area... How can it make texts smaller?? It is just like gaming in varied resolutions... If you increase resolution 3d objects (in case of games) become sharper.. Texts becoming smaller makes no sense...



It does makes text smaller mate but can be handled by increasing DPI.


----------



## ratul (Nov 28, 2012)

Emre9110 said:


> But only 3dmark2011 benchmark does not show us that 7730>640m. We should see 3dmark05-06 vantage test pcmark7 test etc. Also we should look average fps value in same game  This is better compare that to say 640 or 7730 is better ? In some game 640m may better than 7730 some game not ?



3DMark 06 is not that much necessary now, coz most of the games released today only supports DX10 and DX11, 3DMark 06 is a DX9 benchmarking tool.. 
PCMark 7 is a windows 7 benchmarking tool, i have windows 8 now, guess we need to wait for PCMark 8 now.. 
And it's true that these benchmarks don't give us the proper insight about the performance of the card, real benchmarks are the fps you get in the games, that's why i mentioned earlier that there's *no solid proof* for either card being better, we need a 640m user to benchmark it accordingly, but for the time being, we need to rely on 3DMark11 results only, coz only that's what's available now (and with me )..


----------



## dheemanth10 (Nov 29, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> More the resolution, the smaller will be the text size. If you are sitting just before the lappy then it is ok. If you use external keyboard/mouse, then you will be far away from display and you will find it difficult to read text/browse web.
> 
> This is what I learnt over the last 3 days of research.



txt's dont become that small or anything its perfectly normal ....if its tooo small u can increase font size or zoom in ...i dont find any prob whats so ever ....the FHD screen is really worth it


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 29, 2012)

Guys Dell is offering to replace my Gpu because I told them about a silly problem that almost everyone would have.
But it would be a refurbished part.
Should I go for it? What say??


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 29, 2012)

I haven't ordered directly from dell. Hence, I have another doubt. Will they ship the laptop as such in brown box or apply bubble wrap packaging like FlipKart?


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi! Guys received my 15r turbo today morning..

its gr8...  

guyz there is only single os partition on lappy so finally should i do it thru disk management or easeus... 

if thru disk management .. steps are like whatever amount of space i need.. that has to be inserted in shrink volume n once unallocated partition is available.. format it..!!

when i shrink n format, it creates logical drive or primary drive..? does that make any difference to me as i won't prefer having more than 4 partitions .. 

does easesu handle this more properly??

and i have planned like this..
OS - 40 GB [As I don't plan install any gamez on this drive.. will do it on other partition.. this partition will mainly have os [restore-it backup done if any virus attacks], basic email attachments and other downloaded file may get saved to this or other volume n other necessary softs on this parition... so i guess 40gb is enough or even may be less ..what say??
2nd parition -  300 GB [media]
3rd Parition - 300 GB [gamez]
4th parition - 255 GB [installation setups - gamez, softs etc..]

also thr is a post here with same situation : link
in this it has been said no to play with lappy hdd..  .. other than above 4 partition option .. i think at-least one partition is must like 40gb for os purpose and other 855gb partition for all common data - media, gamez, backcup ... etc

need ur views .. plz do reply..

and windows 8 x64 915440 iso download in progress.. have u guys noticed system getting faster after clean install as at present i feel system run bit slow due to this pre-installed things... and my product key is the one displayed in properties under product id - above: windows activated text ?? .. whn i click view activation details.. it shows product key like ***-****-***XXXX .. only last XXXX part has text n its different from product id .. this is different thing na? bcoz like old lappies there is no sticker of key on my lappy and even they have stick windows 8 sticker on rear side of laptop not where graphic card and core i7 stickers are there... idiots!! so all it need is that product id once i again install windows 8 ... all other drivers are to be downloaded from dell website as cd might have old drivers?

hope to get reply soon as once all is setup, then i can really enjoy my gadget...  !!


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> Hi! Guys received my 15r turbo today morning..
> 
> its gr8...
> 
> ...




Did Dell shipped the laptop as such in brown box or apply bubble wrap packaging like FlipKart?

Did you opted for FHD or normal truelife?

What about heat after 2 hours of usage?


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> Did Dell shipped the laptop as such in brown box or apply bubble wrap packaging like FlipKart?
> 
> Did you opted for FHD or normal truelife?
> 
> What about heat after 2 hours of usage?



was shipped in brown color. carry cartoon... packed with hard thermocol support on top n bottom.. lappy was in plastic bag and inside lappy there was butter-paper like sheet between screen n lappy.. nice packing.. laptop bag also in brown hard box.. brown box is hard cardboard type box.. and no need to worry.. there are very less chances of it getting damaged in transit as dell uses blue-dart to deliver laptops and every week they deliverer several laptops in many cities so even blue-dart takes care to handle them properly.. just check seal whn u receive.. delivery guy didn't allow me to get open check delivery.. but as seal was there i gave green signal n wrote in remark.. "received in seal pack condition.. shipment yet to be opened for any transits damages as open delivery is not being given.." he was like if u don't sign then I'll take it back....

screen- normal true-file..

i didn't check heat usage as was busy with other works while using lappy so it just stayed there idle on bed.. it was in A/c room n there was small amount of warmness below lappy after 1.5-2 hrs continuous running...


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> Hi! Guys received my 15r turbo today morning..
> 
> its gr8...
> 
> ...



congrats bro, finally your wait is over.. ..
for partitioning, i would either recommend easeus or a much better solution, clean install of windows, formatting and creating partitions while installing windows.. 
and dude, 40GB is too low, atleast give it a 100GB for C:, after installing just win8 and drivers, my C: was already 30GB full, and now after installing all softs (no games and other stuff, just softs), it's eating ~60GB, so give it atleast 100GB, as you also need 10GB of min. free space everytime in C: for windows to function smoothly..
And logical and primary drives:
Primary: Cannot exceed four, if you want to dual boot or install multiple OS's on different drives, then to install an OS on a drive, it has to be a primary partition..
Logical: Can be as many (extended) as you want..
After installing windows8, you would definitely notice more fluidity and responsiveness from your system, don't worry about that..
Product key and product id are two different things, so don't worry about that, you'll need product key (not id) while installing windows and you are'nt having product key on lappy??  Have you checked inside the battery compartment???
And that's a very good thing that you got the GPU logo with corei7 logo, old users like me were'nt that lucky to get a Radeon sticker.. 
I think you would have got the windows 8 driver disc, in that case there is no use of downloading drivers from Dell website as for now, as Dell has'nt launched any updates for any of the Win8 drivers since their launch, but it's better to download and keep them as backup..


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

ratul said:


> congrats bro, finally your wait is over.. ..
> for partitioning, i would either recommend easeus or a much better solution, clean install of windows, formatting and creating partitions while installing windows..
> and dude, 40GB is too low, atleast give it a 100GB for C:, after installing just win8 and drivers, my C: was already 30GB full, and now after installing all softs (no games and other stuff, just softs), it's eating ~60GB, so give it atleast 100GB, as you also need 10GB of min. free space everytime in C: for windows to function smoothly..
> And logical and primary drives:
> ...



bro how to open battery compartment.. n what is that 2 lock type symbol keys on rear side.. i just slided them now they aren't going back.. whats that ? it that any kind of lock.. plz reply


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> bro how to open battery compartment.. n what is that 2 lock type symbol keys on rear side.. i just slided them now they aren't going back.. whats that ? it that any kind of lock.. plz reply



yes, slide those two locks in opposite direction, a click sound will be heard, then pull the battery upwards from the rear to expose the battery compartment..


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes, slide those two locks in opposite direction, a click sound will be heard, then pull the battery upwards from the rear to expose the battery compartment..



is it too hard to open .. as the lock are gone in opposite direction n they are not getting back to their positions.. i'm try to slip the compartment cover up but it looks like fitted hard or its still not unlocked properly..? i don't wanna damage cover on first day itself.. and are there any chances of product key in battery compartment ?

w8 i'll post pic of the thing....


n how to get this lock back to normal in reverse position?


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> is it too hard to open .. as the lock are gone in opposite direction n they are not getting back to their positions.. i'm try to slip the compartment cover up but it looks like fitted hard or its still not unlocked properly..? i don't wanna damage cover on first day itself.. and are there any chances of product key in battery compartment ?
> 
> w8 i'll post pic of the thing....[/QUOTE
> 
> You will not find product key under battery compartment. I think Dell doesn't provide any such keys or recovery DVD. You better purchase a retail copy of Windows 8 and it will have product key.


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> admn_head said:
> 
> 
> > is it too hard to open .. as the lock are gone in opposite direction n they are not getting back to their positions.. i'm try to slip the compartment cover up but it looks like fitted hard or its still not unlocked properly..? i don't wanna damage cover on first day itself.. and are there any chances of product key in battery compartment ?
> ...


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

ratul said:


> nandu26 said:
> 
> 
> > let him check m8, as i have my product key under the battery compartment only..
> ...


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> ratul said:
> 
> 
> > ratul see the image from above edited post n tell.. are locks open ? y is it too hard to open compartment.. or its not unlocked yet ??
> ...


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

ratul said:


> admn_head said:
> 
> 
> > see this image, lift it up, don't slide..
> ...


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> ratul said:
> 
> 
> > thanks man u r savior i was just sliding it like anything.. but now a big  .. there is no windows key in battery compartment...
> ...


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

ratul said:


> admn_head said:
> 
> 
> > well, i think dell don't provide win8 keys with lappies, check *this* thread..
> ...


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> ratul said:
> 
> 
> > also if i use kms n upgrade method.. n at later stage if it doesn't activate then will i be able to restore from dell restore on hdd via bios? or i'll be no where man.. no windows 8 oem or even kms one.. just fkd up ...  ... all this has sadden me m thinking just to partition hdd with eases n use lappy as it is...
> ...


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head: 

I believe that your new laptop came with Windows 8 pre installed. They why you require product key? Is it required to activate Windows 8?


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> admn_head:
> 
> I believe that your new laptop came with Windows 8 pre installed. They why you require product key? Is it required to activate Windows 8?



i want to format n make clean install.. after clean install v need product key to activate w8 ..


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> also how much time it would take if i use easeus to shrink 855 gb c drive to say 150gb n unallocated parition that is created say 705 GB .. n than format it.. will be too long time? thr was user saying he had to wait 6 hours to complete process like dis on 1tb hdd but i guess he had some huge data n he way trying to merge a partition with 30gb on right side of partition n 1gb on left side of partition into one partition..



usually, Easeus takes hardly 5 mins to complete the task, but be careful while doing it, as one user here had the same problem, he had to wait too long, and Easeus got stuck somewhere in the end..  though he was able to boot successfully after that..



admn_head said:


> i want to format n make clean install.. after clean install v need product key to activate w8 ..



read the tomshardware thread bro i mentioned, it says while installing windows 8, you need to click on Purchase License, then contact Microsoft and they'll send you the key for your machine..


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

ratul said:


> admn_head said:
> 
> 
> > no worries for the signature bro.. .
> ...


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> yeah man .. i would be like "dell user na oem windows 8 ka na kms windows 8 ka" .. lol  .. still applied with 7-8 emails for key.. lets see ..
> 
> 
> 
> why things have to problematic.. y can't everything go smooth.. what care to take bro? its software which has to do work n by its own it will complete or give me problem  hdd partiton was my worry n now this windows 8 stepped in.. i won't be taking risk of win8 fresh install..as if do than later i would have to wait for dell to send chargeable recovery disk to get lappy again working... in that dell post u link it was written dell will send recovery disk which won't require key n win8 will be installed...



yeah, but recovery disc would again install all bloatwares and make windows again run slow.. 
And things have to be problematic, as it's windows 8, who has been given the crown of next "vista", so you can understand this problematic condition i think.. 
Better wait for any other user who can try win8 install on this machine and give the feedback..


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

ratul said:


> yeah, but recovery disc would again install all bloatwares and make windows again run slow..
> And things have to be problematic, as it's windows 8, who has been given the crown of next "vista", so you can understand this problematic condition i think..
> Better wait for any other user who can try win8 install on this machine and give the feedback..



bro which all things u think are making it slow n should be removed...?

antivirus? cyberlink media player? yet to check lappy programs list ... [for antivirus i have found nod32 *v4* to be very smooth on my old p4 pc.. i can't even feel that its holding pc which other antivirus do.. it really smooth .. u can know that m using it on p4.. lol]

btw which is best player.. kmplayer or any other?


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> bro which all things u think are making it slow n should be removed...?
> 
> antivirus? cyberlink media player? yet to check lappy programs list ... [for antivirus i have found nod32 *v4* to be very smooth on my old p4 pc.. i can't even feel that its holding pc which other antivirus do.. it really smooth .. u can know that m using it on p4.. lol]
> 
> btw which is best player.. kmplayer or any other?



yes, antivirus, they bloat that stupid mcafee with the lappy, super crap antivirus, nod32 is a very good choice, least resource hungry and lightest of all antiviruses, and a good detection rate too..
You can try Kaspersky Internet Security too, i have it, though resource hungry, but in this powerful lappy, i don't even notice that i have it installed, and best detection rate in the market too.. (found it better than even bitdefender) 
For players, i think KMPlayer was discontinued a long time ago, instead of it, POTPlayer was introduced from the same guys, and it's good too, btw i use K-Lite Mega Codec Pack and have no complaints from it..


----------



## admn_head (Nov 29, 2012)

kmp media is active not discontinued.. see ..  KMPlayer Version 3.4

so u use potplayer n k-lite pack .. ? 

my current plan.. first partition with easeus (150gb os drive n remaing whole one partition... will organize wid folders), remove bloatwares.. replace av with nod32-update it, install basic media, messenger, teamviewer n browser apps, will use farstone restorit to make complete backup of os drive as i hav risky option of formatting.. restore via complete backup of restoreit is best for me if any issue comes.. have been doing this restore thing since 2 years wid my pc.. my cd drive doesnt open.. lol ... whn pc gets infected or system files corrupt.. restore it... sit back n relax.. a fresh os wid all basic thing is ready for u in 30 mins.. 

btw this is my 1st jump for p4 to core i7 .. windows xp to windows 8 ...   .. imagine how i managed these years.. ha ha ha... 

also i plan to play wid gpu drivers once i hav backup as mentioned above via restore it... 

my office pc uses deep freeze.. everytime pc restarts its like the 1st time it was installed... but more suitable for stationery system not for users like us.. 

any suggestions to above plan... ??


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

admn_head said:


> kmp media is active not discontinued.. see ..  KMPlayer Version 3.4
> 
> so u use potplayer n k-lite pack .. ?
> 
> ...



ok, i thought it was, they were stuck to version 3.1 for more than a year i think, and there were news all around of it's discontinuation, good to hear it's updated now... 
i only use K-lite mega codec pack, if a single player can handle everything effectively, why use multiple players then?? 
and as per suggestions, i too use acronis true image for regular backups of c: and system partition, it's a good practice to do it.. 
Un-install almost everything that had come pre-installed except drivers or softs you need, analyze your requirements and according to that remove bloatwares you would'nt use otherwise..
And i was in the same boat as you are, for past 8 yrs, i was using my desktop with a celeron and winXP, for me too, the jump from desktop to this laptop was huge.. 
Deep freeze is not that effective option and slows down booting time considerably.. (used to use it 3-4 yrs. back during my hacking tests, now use VMWare for it )


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 29, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Guys Dell is offering to replace my Gpu because I told them about a silly problem that almost everyone would have.
> But it would be a refurbished part.
> Should I go for it? What say??



Guys......anyone?

Also, does anyone play Crysis 2 here? Suddenly it has started crashing on my system. Tried reinstalling, nothing happened.


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Guys......anyone?
> 
> Also, does anyone play Crysis 2 here? Suddenly it has started crashing on my system. Tried reinstalling, nothing happened.



first of all, elaborate that "silly problem", which most of us are having..
and i play crysis2, it's working fine here, no crashes even on ultra settings and GPU overclocked..


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 29, 2012)

ratul said:


> first of all, elaborate that "silly problem", which most of us are having..
> and i play crysis2, it's working fine here, no crashes even on ultra settings and GPU overclocked..



Have you ever used this site Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements ?? It doesn't detect the AMD GPU, while using it. That's what I told them, and they told me that there is something wrong with the GPU and it needs to be replaced.
Any suggestions for solving the Crysis2 problem? It crashes a few seconds after I start playing the game.


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Have you ever used this site Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements ?? It doesn't detect the AMD GPU, while using it. That's what I told them, and they told me that there is something wrong with the GPU and it needs to be replaced.
> Any suggestions for solving the Crysis2 problem? It crashes a few seconds after I start playing the game.



can't run that site as my jre is corrupted..
btw, run 3DMark11 and post  your score, if it can detect your GPU, then it's OK..
and for Crysis 2 problem, i can give you suggestions what you would have heard numerous times..  Reinstall drivers to latest version (both intel and AMD), check for any system file corruption by running "sfc /scannow", check for viruses or try other games and do they crash too??


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 30, 2012)

ratul said:


> can't run that site as my jre is corrupted..
> btw, run 3DMark11 and post  your score, if it can detect your GPU, then it's OK..
> and for Crysis 2 problem, i can give you suggestions what you would have heard numerous times..  Reinstall drivers to latest version (both intel and AMD), check for any system file corruption by running "sfc /scannow", check for viruses or try other games and do they crash too??



All other games work fine, other than 'Medal of Honor Warfighter'. But I guess its something to do with latest drivers. It runs perfect on 12.9drivers (currently I have 12.11 beta8). Also, I have already tried reinstalling AMD driver.
Whats  "sfc /scannow"? Is it some software or a command prompt?


----------



## ratul (Nov 30, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> All other games work fine, other than 'Medal of Honor Warfighter'. But I guess its something to do with latest drivers. It runs perfect on 12.9drivers (currently I have 12.11 beta8). Also, I have already tried reinstalling AMD driver.
> Whats  "sfc /scannow"? Is it some software or a command prompt?



command prompt, run cmd in admin mode and run this command..
but if all other games work fine, then there's nothing wrong with hardware or your GPU, so no worries for a refurbished part.. 
it might be something conflicting with crysis 2..


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 30, 2012)

ratul said:


> command prompt, run cmd in admin mode and run this command..
> but if all other games work fine, then there's nothing wrong with hardware or your GPU, so no worries for a refurbished part..
> it might be something conflicting with crysis 2..



Could you try and use that site I mentioned earlier?


----------



## ratul (Nov 30, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Could you try and use that site I mentioned earlier?



as i said these sites are not recommended, btw i tried their detection application, and in my case too it was detected as HD4000, so it proves that it's still not able to detect enduro GPU's..
I think it's the immaturity of the AMD drivers, as in many games too (skyrim, gta4) AMD GPU is not detected, but i have seen Nvidia's optimus GPU's being detected in these games..
But don't worry, the AMD is working behind when needed, and as i said, run the 3D Mark11 test and post the scores, it should clear your doubt..


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 30, 2012)

ratul said:


> as i said these sites are not recommended, btw i tried their detection application, and in my case too it was detected as HD4000, so it proves that it's still not able to detect enduro GPU's..
> I think it's the immaturity of the AMD drivers, as in many games too (skyrim, gta4) AMD GPU is not detected, but i have seen Nvidia's optimus GPU's being detected in these games..
> But don't worry, the AMD is working behind when needed, and as i said, run the 3D Mark11 test and post the scores, it should clear your doubt..



I got P2119 score on 3D mark11. I guess you got around the same score right?


----------



## Jripper (Nov 30, 2012)

There seems to be a dead/stuck pixel on my screen -_-

It is white. So is it a dead pixel or a stuck pixel?

Never mind. It fixed itself after playing a rapidly flashing video then restarting the screen  *relieved*


----------



## kumaresh (Nov 30, 2012)

Guys,

I have been following this thread from the start & you people are doing a great work here 

Finally with the suggestions & review from this thread, I chose to buy Dell 15R Turbo. 

I'm now facing a problem in which Dell Online purchase has Corporate discount of 3%. But they are claiming that they don't have EMI Option now. 

I visited Dell Exclusive Store where they said there will be an EMI Option but no corporate discounts. 

I prefer buying it via online coz mostly the Dell Exclusive store people will also place an order via online same as what we do.

Can any of the buyers who got the lappy via Dell Online store share your thoughts/suggestions regarding this?


----------



## ratul (Nov 30, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> I got P2119 score on 3D mark11. I guess you got around the same score right?



yes, means that your 7730m is working fine, there's no need to worry now on hardware malfunctioning...


----------



## admn_head (Nov 30, 2012)

@ratul, check this windows 8 product key and tell what u understand from it.. 
Windows 8 moves to BIOS-based product keys | Windows 8 - CNET Reviews
Bios embedded Windows 8 product keys
*answers.microsoft.com/en-us/window...duct-key/d4c5c0c1-825d-47f2-9bed-d9625c7e68ff

does this mean that I can use retail iso n it will pull key from bios by itself or it will pull product key from bios by itself only when its restored via recovery dvd or restore partition... bcoz above link 3rd link-2nd page person tried to install windows server but couldn't install it due to this key issue or may be only windows 8 can be installed on his machine.. that's why he got problem ?

can anyone with pre-installed windows 8 take risk to try by installing windows 8 retail iso n see what happens ..


----------



## Pulkit1 (Nov 30, 2012)

I received a brand new Dell  Inspiron 15R Special edition (7520) yesterday. Sadly, I am facing some problems : 

1. COD Black Ops - 2 does not run/start at all and BattleField-3 runs with glitches.
2. When screen display becomes off after laptop is idle for sometime, it does not turn back on when I move my mouse/trackpad or press any keys.
3. Laptop automatically went to sleep while power on - even before showing welcome screen.

Maybe the games can be incompatible with Windows-8. But, for the display, is it a driver issue? 
I didn't try installing drivers because laptop came pre-installed with them.


----------



## ratul (Nov 30, 2012)

admn_head said:


> @ratul, check this windows 8 product key and tell what u understand from it..
> Windows 8 moves to BIOS-based product keys | Windows 8 - CNET Reviews
> Bios embedded Windows 8 product keys
> Windows 8 product key - Microsoft Community
> ...



well after reading these three articles, i understand that it'll work just like it works on VMWare while installing OS, key is asked before installation, so during installation, key is never asked and automatically inserted by the VMWare client..
Same thing here, BIOS will do, it'll activate the Win8 (not pro) version if you install from the iso you downloaded without even asking you...
And for the person you are talking about, that's what i said before, Windows 8 works in UEFI mode, that means it's just Windows8 machine, no other OS can be installed to boot from this machine, not even linux.. 
Your best bet can be format the pc, burn the iso you downloaded into usb and format using it, install (hopefully it should fetch the key from bios and automatically get activated), backup the c: and system partition using some backup softwares, then use KMS server and Win8MediaCenter promotion offer to upgrade to win8mediacenter pack, if anything goes wrong, restore the image you backed up..



Pulkit1 said:


> I received a brand new Dell  Inspiron 15R Special edition (7520) yesterday. Sadly, I am facing some problems :
> 
> 1. COD Black Ops - 2 does not run/start at all and BattleField-3 runs with glitches.
> 2. When screen display becomes off after laptop is idle for sometime, it does not turn back on when I move my mouse/trackpad or press any keys.
> ...



update the drivers, completely remove current drivers, then install first the intel drivers and then the AMD one..
download the latest intel and AMD drivers from respective sites..
Intel: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22082/a08/win64_15288.zip
AMD: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_12.11_Beta8_NET4.exe

1. Driver problem, update them as given.
2. Might be the sleep time, increase the sleep time from power options..
3. Again try the soution above..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 1, 2012)

Atlast I buyed DELL 15R SE, after a lot of confusion & fights in my mind with DELL & SAMSUNG....

 But right now i didnt recieved my lap over my hands... It will take abt 2 week as it is with my parents and i am away from home and going to home with in 2 weeks. And Sorry guys as i am noob i am going to start asking questions right now... 

The thing is i had asked the manufacture date of the lap via phone and the shop keeper said it is July 2012, and Processor is 3612QM, and not full HD, Windows 7, all other spec is same as new ...Yup i know it is little bit old stock.. but @Ratul Whether i am gonna face any probz with this machine, as it is the same spec as of urs 3612QM & now the new ones are having 3632QM.. Any heating or any hardware probz on this july batch.... 

Actually i have to ask this before buying but the probz is i got the phone call from my brother in law from the shop and asked which lap u want.... Thats y i took a fast decision ...


----------



## ratul (Dec 1, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Atlast I buyed DELL 15R SE, after a lot of confusion & fights in my mind with DELL & SAMSUNG....
> 
> But right now i didnt recieved my lap over my hands... It will take abt 2 week as it is with my parents and i am away from home and going to home with in 2 weeks. And Sorry guys as i am noob i am going to start asking questions right now...
> 
> ...



congrats bro... .
and there's no problem in the july batch, the new 3632qm is just having 100mhz more, nothing else..
and btw, old stocks are better, atleast you can install any other OS of your choice without any hassle..


----------



## swordfish (Dec 2, 2012)

hey anyone tried far cry 3? 

I installed today but it is legging too much..


----------



## kumaresh (Dec 2, 2012)

Any thoughts/suggestions from Dell 15R Turbo owners regarding this? 





kumaresh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread from the start & you people are doing a great work here
> 
> ...


----------



## admn_head (Dec 2, 2012)

ratul said:


> well after reading these three articles, i understand that it'll work just like it works on VMWare while installing OS, key is asked before installation, so during installation, key is never asked and automatically inserted by the VMWare client..
> Same thing here, BIOS will do, it'll activate the Win8 (not pro) version if you install from the iso you downloaded without even asking you...
> And for the person you are talking about, that's what i said before, Windows 8 works in UEFI mode, that means it's just Windows8 machine, no other OS can be installed to boot from this machine, not even linux..
> Your best bet can be format the pc, burn the iso you downloaded into usb and format using it, install (hopefully it should fetch the key from bios and automatically get activated), backup the c: and system partition using some backup softwares, then use KMS server and Win8MediaCenter promotion offer to upgrade to win8mediacenter pack, if anything goes wrong, restore the image you backed up..



I will stick to factory os till someone confirms above thing, that bios fetchs key automatically.

Regarding backup.. windows restore provides backup solution..  so is it as good as any other 3rd party softs... by system drive u mean dat existing hidden partition? System Image - Create in Windows 8 

regarding recovery disk.. dell rep. said u can use dell recovery n backup soft to create rescue dvd.. 

my one doubt is will my newly created partition other than c drive (os drive, at present this is only visible partition) will get deleted if i restore image or use dell recovery disk/usb option.. ?? also should i create system image of c drive after creating partition or before as like if i create image without partition n than whn i try to restore .. it might delete other data partition as image was created without that partition.. ?

wht i want is my additional partition that i create for media n gamez should not get deleted if i use restore or recovery option. so which option to use..? 

for fresh install of windows 8.. its said that it requires a formated hdd without any partiton...that means even my other 3 hidden partitions and any partition that i will create for data storage will get deleted if i wanna make fresh install in future... this is not the case like if i wanna install windows 7 when i hav other partitions remain untouced..  
 Clean Install - Windows 8 (as per dis formatted hdd id req. to get system reserve partition else if tried to install in only a partition by formatting it than system res. partition wont b created... wht is dis system res. partition exactly.. neverd had such thing wid windows 7 .. )

How to re-install Windows 8 from OEM version

btw, eightforums.com has some nice tutorials..


----------



## ratul (Dec 2, 2012)

admn_head said:


> I will stick to factory os till someone confirms above thing, that bios fetchs key automatically.
> 
> Regarding backup.. windows restore provides backup solution..  so is it as good as any other 3rd party softs... by system drive u mean dat existing hidden partition? System Image - Create in Windows 8
> 
> ...



no, windows restore is just a basic recovery solution, more advanced options are available in the 3rd party backup softwares (easeus todo backup, acronis true image), which can backup and restore your entire disk (i.e. clone your partitions), just like the old norton ghost would do... 
And hidden windows partition is the system partition (might be 100mb or 350mb acc. to installation), it usually stores the activation information and some booting info...
well, i am not sure about the deletion of other partition after recovery disc usage, as i never used one, hate those , better someone who have used it comment on it..
i too installed windows 8, and did'nt touched any of my other partitions, so you don't need a HDD without partitions, just delete the previous system partition and C:, create the partition from that unallocated space, and then install on that partition only..
And your best option would be to first create recovery discs using the dell recovery, use the free Easeus todo backup home (*download*), make two system backups, one in the current state (the factory installed windows 8 and system partition you have currently), and the other after the windows 8 pro installation if it succeeds, and don't forget to store them on your external HDD, if easeus image is'nt able to restore the system, you can then use the recovery discs you burned, so have as many backup options as you can have before trying to install windows 8..
Geez that's such a long work in the new win8 laptops, i was ready with win8 on my system in under 20mins.. 



kumaresh said:


> Any thoughts/suggestions from Dell 15R Turbo owners regarding this?



i have'nt bought this laptop online, bought it from dell store, and yes it's right that they don't provide any discounts..


----------



## Jakes (Dec 2, 2012)

Does dell provide Windows 8 CD with inspiron 15r ?


----------



## ratul (Dec 2, 2012)

Jakes said:


> Does dell provide Windows 8 CD with inspiron 15r ?



i don't think so..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 2, 2012)

ratul said:


> congrats bro... .
> and there's no problem in the july batch, the new 3632qm is just having 100mhz more, nothing else..
> and btw, old stocks are better, atleast you can install any other OS of your choice without any hassle..



Thanks for the response Ratul... tht means whether i can use Win7 & Win 8 in different drives... ?

And What should i have to do in case of battery, i mean first charging... ? Whether i have to wait till battery to discharge full.. and charge again..? or start with charging from first time ?


----------



## ratul (Dec 2, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Thanks for the response Ratul... tht means whether i can use Win7 & Win 8 in different drives... ?
> 
> And What should i have to do in case of battery, i mean first charging... ? Whether i have to wait till battery to discharge full.. and charge again..? or start with charging from first time ?



Yes you can install both simultaneously on diff. drives.. 
And for the battery, as soon as you power on the lappy, put it on charger, and after fully charged, use it on battery till ~15% battery remains, and then charge it fully..
And don't game on battery..


----------



## chirag_2 (Dec 2, 2012)

Guys

can someone please help me choose between below two Dell inspiron 15R turbos?

1) i7 3632qm, 4 gig ram, 7730 2GB, HD 1366x768 - rs 57490
2) i5 3210m , 8 gig ram, 7730 2GB, FHD 1080p - rs 55490

There is a FHD available for i7 config costs 63k but im reluctant to spend extra 7-8k or go above 60k.

Also , I will be playing BF3 online. Any idea about the performance of BF3 on these systems?


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 2, 2012)

chirag_2 said:


> Guys
> 
> can someone please help me choose between below two Dell inspiron 15R turbos?
> 
> ...



I say you go with the i7 version. Ram can be easily added later.
Most high end games cannot be played on full hd resolution on this graphic card!


----------



## chirag_2 (Dec 2, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> I say you go with the i7 version. Ram can be easily added later.
> Most high end games cannot be played on full hd resolution on this graphic card!



Thanks Sam!

I dont really mind getting FHD and playing games at lower resolution.

is FHD better than HD, in terms of overall experience in using laptop?

Difference between i7 and i5 i mentioned above, is it that significant? Because apart from gaming i only intend to use laptop for normal activities. Will the speed of i7 boost gaming performance?


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 3, 2012)

chirag_2 said:


> Thanks Sam!
> 
> I dont really mind getting FHD and playing games at lower resolution.
> 
> ...



FHD is always better than HD. But, in this case as the FHD screen is anti-glare therefore I personally dont like it. In anti-glare screens you lose a good amount of contrast.
No, i7 doesnt make a significant difference in gaming over i5 with the exception of a few games. But I personally bought the i7 version just for the sake of future proofing.


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 3, 2012)

What about the heat on the keyboard, bottom of turbo after 3 hours of usage? I want to know this becuase I will use the lappy in non AC room.


----------



## Jakes (Dec 3, 2012)

I am in a dilemma
Inspiron 15r:

Should I go with 
i5-3210M processor with *FULL HD* Anti-glare (1920x1080) display.
*or *
i7-3632QM processor with *HD WLED* True-Life (1366x768) display.

I am not able to decide. I dont want to spend extra money and buy the one with has both i7 processor and FULL HD (1920x1080) display.

I would be using the laptop mostly for programming and gaming.


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 3, 2012)

Jakes said:


> I am in a dilemma
> Inspiron 15r:
> 
> Should I go with
> ...



Dude!! Read a little. I just answered that above.


----------



## admn_head (Dec 3, 2012)

ratul said:


> no, windows restore is just a basic recovery solution, more advanced options are available in the 3rd party backup softwares (easeus todo backup, acronis true image), which can backup and restore your entire disk (i.e. clone your partitions), just like the old norton ghost would do...
> And hidden windows partition is the system partition (might be 100mb or 350mb acc. to installation), it usually stores the activation information and some booting info...
> well, i am not sure about the deletion of other partition after recovery disc usage, as i never used one, hate those , better someone who have used it comment on it..
> i too installed windows 8, and did'nt touched any of my other partitions, so you don't need a HDD without partitions, just delete the previous system partition and C:, create the partition from that unallocated space, and then install on that partition only..
> ...



thanks for the reply ratul..

I tried inbuilt system disk image option of windows 7 file recovery under control panel but it fails to create image on my wd 1tbb hdd with this error:



ok if I use easeus todo to backup my entire hdd but free doesn't provide windows pe bootable disk option.. so how to restore in case m unable to access windows. will the bootable system repair disk created from windows 7 file recovery under control panel (shown in above image) allow me the restore the easeus todo backup via it? or it need easeus todo backup's bootable disk to use its function.. all such software create image in their only own readable format n no vice-versa reading can be done of image.. ?

I have created dell recovery dvd and usb .... there is other rescue disk option under dell backup and recovery.. how is it different from the created dell recovery dvd disk/usb? rescue disk option allows me to create rescue drive/image on my hdd ... I haven't done process bcoz may be it may delete/format my already 50% loaded 1tb hdd.. 

also I have enabled desktop mode to preserve battery but still its charging battery.. how to keep it at around 50% and than stop charge ?

I have no time to play wid my new lappy.. busy schedules ..  ... just completed media recovery on dvd n usb yesterday..


----------



## ratul (Dec 3, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> What about the heat on the keyboard, bottom of turbo after 3 hours of usage? I want to know this becuase I will use the lappy in non AC room.



well, keyboard remains fairly cool, though the left side of the palmrest tends to get warm if processor temps >65c, right side always remains cool.. 
bottom of the lappy also don't heat up unless you are using it on bed or proper ventilation is'nt provided, i was once playing nfs most wanted 2012, keeping the lappy on the pillow, and HDD temps rose to 75c , and bottom of the lappy was burning like hell, so keep proper ventilation in bottom..



admn_head said:


> thanks for the reply ratul..
> 
> I tried inbuilt system disk image option of windows 7 file recovery under control panel but it fails to create image on my wd 1tbb hdd with this error:
> View attachment 7881
> ...



well, the error states of not having enough free space, is the HDD formatted in NTFS??? Try again formatting it using HP Format Tool in NTFS..
and you won't be able to recover the easeus image if windows don't boot up.. , i provided this option for use only if the format and windows installation was successful, but KMS won't work, in that case easeus image would be more beneficial, if the system would not be able to bootup, for that recovery discs were there.. 
And the rescue disk option is just like a Live CD Option, or the term more familiar to you, a windows pe environment, where you can troubleshoot the system without having to force the restore...
Even i enabled desktop mode charge, and my battery is also charging to full level, i think we need to use 3rd party software to limit the charge, coz i don't think dell is providing any option for it in their suite..


----------



## admn_head (Dec 3, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, keyboard remains fairly cool, though the left side of the palmrest tends to get warm if processor temps >65c, right side always remains cool..
> bottom of the lappy also don't heat up unless you are using it on bed or proper ventilation is'nt provided, i was once playing nfs most wanted 2012, keeping the lappy on the pillow, and HDD temps rose to 75c , and bottom of the lappy was burning like hell, so keep proper ventilation in bottom..
> 
> 
> ...



its already in ntfs format n has morethan 400gb free.. any idea now? 

if i get full version of todo from net n create widows pe bootable disc.. will dat boot or not due to dis new ueif .. ?? if yes, than recovery would be speedy from backup image as it will b thru 3.0 hdd drive..  .. so no need to use recovery dvd/usb whn situation arises...

btw, lappy is ready to use in flat 14secs whn started... i think whn final deep freeze for window8 is available i'll install that n freeze system as boot time is really good.. bit of more boot time due to deep freeze wont be issue for me..  hope till dat time system remains gud..


----------



## ratul (Dec 3, 2012)

admn_head said:


> its already in ntfs format n has morethan 400gb free.. any idea now?
> 
> if i get full version of todo from net n create widows pe bootable disc.. will dat boot or not due to dis new ueif .. ?? if yes, than recovery would be speedy from backup image as it will b thru 3.0 hdd drive..  .. so no need to use recovery dvd/usb whn situation arises...
> 
> btw, lappy is ready to use in flat 14secs whn started... i think whn final deep freeze for window8 is available i'll install that n freeze system as boot time is really good.. bit of more boot time due to deep freeze wont be issue for me..  hope till dat time system remains gud..



might be that windows recovery could be accessing some wrong partition, or it's reading wrong sectors from external hdd, might be possible it needs a dedicated partition for it's use, can't say anything else, as i never use it... 

todo full version from net???  then better get acronis, best recovery software..  (let's not talk more of the piracy here, otherwise )..
i think the booting of recovery from either easeus or acronis should'nt be a problem, as it's just running like a live cd, no installation is taking place, so no changes are made in the bootloader, hence UEFI should'nt create any problems here..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 4, 2012)

ratul said:


> Yes you can install both simultaneously on diff. drives..
> And for the battery, as soon as you power on the lappy, put it on charger, and after fully charged, use it on battery till ~15% battery remains, and then charge it fully..
> And don't game on battery..



Can u explain clealy abt ur 3-4 Days method for Battery Life Saving tht u had mentioned before 4 pgs. I got confused thts why


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 5, 2012)

Crysis 3 PC Game System Requirements
Sad to see Crysis 3 wont run on our machine


----------



## ratul (Dec 5, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Can u explain clealy abt ur 3-4 Days method for Battery Life Saving tht u had mentioned before 4 pgs. I got confused thts why



As my laptop is almost running 24/7, so let's give you an example for what's my plan..
I started the lappy on monday, put it on charger and then do whatever i am doing, gaming or something else, and till wednesday it's on charging only, as it's running almost 24/7..
On thursday morning i remove the charger, use the lappy on battery till it hibernates or battery level ~10%, i reconnect it and then again use it till saturday or sunday and continues this way...
hope now you understood the scheme.. 



sam142000 said:


> Crysis 3 PC Game System Requirements
> Sad to see Crysis 3 wont run on our machine



wow, that's some beefy requirements, but minimum is GTS 450, our's is better than that, so hopefully playable in low settings..


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> As my laptop is almost running 24/7, so let's give you an example for what's my plan..
> I started the lappy on monday, put it on charger and then do whatever i am doing, gaming or something else, and till wednesday it's on charging only, as it's running almost 24/7..
> On thursday morning i remove the charger, use the lappy on battery till it hibernates or battery level ~10%, i reconnect it and then again use it till saturday or sunday and continues this way...
> hope now you understood the scheme..
> ...



Dude run the test on that site, it does detect our AMD GPU bt it shows 7750M like in 3D Mark11.


----------



## himanshubias (Dec 5, 2012)

just installed 4gb corsair vengance with 9-9-9-11 latency 
no prob till now and exp rating for ram goes to 7.6!!!


----------



## ratul (Dec 5, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Dude run the test on that site, it does detect our AMD GPU bt it shows 7750M like in 3D Mark11.



dude, don't worry about the detection, i explained to you earlier that 7730m is a switchable GPU, only capable of been kicked in when needed, AMD drivers don't allow it to be detected as it's Nvidia counterparts, but it's working fine, that's been confirmed by 3DMark 11..



himanshubias said:


> just installed 4gb corsair vengance with 9-9-9-11 latency
> no prob till now and exp rating for ram goes to 7.6!!!



gr8 to hear that..
btw, my RAM score was 7.9 in win7...


----------



## Goopy (Dec 5, 2012)

*Overclocking 7730m & CCC 12.11 beta11*

Hi

I succefully overclocked my 7730m using the drivers provided on the Dell support pages.  Following reading about the great performance improvements in the new 12.11 beta drivers I decided to update to the latest version, beta11.

Now when I open MSI Afterburner I am no longer able to set the fan speed and the monitor information window (showing current temps and speeds) is blank.  I am still able to overclock the clock and memory though.

Is this a result of the new drivers or have I done something wrong?

Cheers


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 5, 2012)

ratul said:


> As my laptop is almost running 24/7, so let's give you an example for what's my plan..
> I started the lappy on monday, put it on charger and then do whatever i am doing, gaming or something else, and till wednesday it's on charging only, as it's running almost 24/7..
> On thursday morning i remove the charger, use the lappy on battery till it hibernates or battery level ~10%, i reconnect it and then again use it till saturday or sunday and continues this way...
> hope now you understood the scheme..



Ya, Ofcourse understood right now.... Thanks a lot... will use it like that when i gt the lappy in my hands... still gt 12 days to get my leave 

I even never seen my lap infront of my eyes other than youtube and other sources....


----------



## admn_head (Dec 5, 2012)

@ratul, was out of town for some.. so now back n going to partition hdd.. default windows disk management doesn't allow me to shrink c drive more than 400gb so I only have option is easeus.. so first should I shrink partition and apply it or also use create partition option from created unallocated space after shrinking and than apply it...

do I need to do both shrinking and creating partition form unallocated space step by step or just make all changes of shrinking and partition creation n give a single apply go ?

others who have created partition using easeus can also give a reply ..  .. thanx ..


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 5, 2012)

admn_head said:


> @ratul, was out of town for some.. so now back n going to partition hdd.. default windows disk management doesn't allow me to shrink c drive more than 400gb so I only have option is easeus.. so first should I shrink partition and apply it or also use create partition option from created unallocated space after shrinking and than apply it...
> 
> do I need to do both shrinking and creating partition form unallocated space step by step or just make all changes of shrinking and partition creation n give a single apply go ?
> 
> others who have created partition using easeus can also give a reply ..  .. thanx ..



You can apply all the changes in the end. Bt be sure of what changes you are making!!


----------



## ratul (Dec 5, 2012)

admn_head said:


> @ratul, was out of town for some.. so now back n going to partition hdd.. default windows disk management doesn't allow me to shrink c drive more than 400gb so I only have option is easeus.. so first should I shrink partition and apply it or also use create partition option from created unallocated space after shrinking and than apply it...
> 
> do I need to do both shrinking and creating partition form unallocated space step by step or just make all changes of shrinking and partition creation n give a single apply go ?
> 
> others who have created partition using easeus can also give a reply ..  .. thanx ..



as sam said, do whatever changes you wanna do, when you finish, hit apply..


----------



## admn_head (Dec 5, 2012)

guys I ran into problem while creating partition .. I shrinked, I created partition n applied...

computer rebooted.. shrink complete.. computer crash..

booted again n said use recovery media or contact pc manufacturer / admin..

I got my usb stick n booted wid that.. dell recovery n backup soft repaired some windows missing file .. said congrats computer is fixed...

rebooted n booted to windows 8 ... all this time I was like 

checked computer n could see only 120gb c drive.. and no 810gb e-drive that I created .. got easeus up n created partition n everything is smooth now.. 

and ratul as u said take care while doing this.. I did what I could but man as I had said its software who has to do n by its own it may run into problems.. same happened.. though everything is ok now...


----------



## praveensahu (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, Dell inspiron is really very good laptop, It has best and latest processor in very affordable price. so it is the good deal for who are looking a laptop .


----------



## ratul (Dec 6, 2012)

admn_head said:


> guys I ran into problem while creating partition .. I shrinked, I created partition n applied...
> 
> computer rebooted.. shrink complete.. computer crash..
> 
> ...



good to hear problem has been solved, that's why it's advisable to partition using windows disc while installing OS, which in your case is quite complex..


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 6, 2012)

I want to know whether Corei5 laptops is cooler than Corei7.


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 6, 2012)

Can anyone suggest me good Anti glare Screen Protector for Dell 15R turbo.... And also Is external Keyboard or a Gamepad good for gaming as i dont want to mess my lappy keyboard.... ?

So anyone get me some links to the protector & keyboard or gamepad which is little bit cheap  in ebay or flipkart or any trustable site plz....?

And how u guys feel the wide viewing angle in NOT FHD Version bcoz of its glossy, is it clear in wide viewing or is it dark??


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 6, 2012)

Does these Anti glare Screen Protector really work? I am planning to buy one to test. just waiting for ebay coupons


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 6, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> Does these Anti glare Screen Protector really work? I am planning to buy one to test. just waiting for ebay coupons



I heard like that... It can act as an matte screen upto a certain extent like 70%.... But anyways i am not confirm abt, Hope some user who  experienced will review abt it


----------



## androiderrr (Dec 6, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> I heard like that... It can act as an matte screen upto a certain extent like 70%.... But anyways i am not confirm abt, Hope some user who  experienced will review abt it



Iam using one and as far as my experience is concerned it does work.Now i easily read text in moring light which was difficult earlier.Also it helps to reduce eye strain.I purchased it from laptoporiginals.com in Rs 275


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 7, 2012)

androiderrr said:


> Iam using one and as far as my experience is concerned it does work.Now i easily read text in moring light which was difficult earlier.Also it helps to reduce eye strain.I purchased it from laptoporiginals.com in Rs 275



Thanks androiderrr, and Are u talking about this....LAPTOP ORIGINALS ?

But it is for LCD right... So will it work flawlessly.. ?

Guys those who are using Anti-Glare Screen Protector plz get me the link plz..and @ Ratul Plz suggest which one i have to buy, external Keyboard or a Gamepad for gaming... Plz suggest me with links , And are u using any Anti-glare Protector..?


----------



## ratul (Dec 7, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Thanks androiderrr, and Are u talking about this....LAPTOP ORIGINALS ?
> 
> But it is for LCD right... So will it work flawlessly.. ?
> 
> Guys those who are using Anti-Glare Screen Protector plz get me the link plz..and @ Ratul Plz suggest which one i have to buy, external Keyboard or a Gamepad for gaming... Plz suggest me with links , And are u using any Anti-glare Protector..?



so you need the cheapest of options, don't you?? 
Keyboard: *Dell USB Keyboard Flipkart @ Rs. 369*,  *Flipkart Amkette @ Rs.276*, *HomeShop18 Intex Corona @ Rs.225.*.
Gamepads: *Enter Gamepad Flipkart @rs.249*,* Frontech Gamepad @Rs.500*, *Zebronics Gamepad @ Rs.676*

if you want to game, you need both, for racing games, i prefer the gamepad (f1 2012, GRID, Burnout Paradise, Most Wanted 2012), and for the games (like GTA) where you need numpad too (our poor 15R has'nt got any, ), you need external keyboard..

and i don't use any anti-glare protector, as i use my lappy mostly in my "dark" room...


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 7, 2012)

I didnt mean cheapest  I mean cheap among good expensive items hehe btw ur links are not working except Homeshop18


----------



## ratul (Dec 7, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> I didnt mean cheapest  I mean cheap among good expensive items hehe btw ur links are not working except Homeshop18



oh, ok.. 

so in keyboard: *Logitech K200 Media USB 2.0 Keyboard (Black) Flipkart @ Rs. 481*..

And for Gamepad, Microsoft Xbox controller will be the best, but you can choose either one of these:
*Xbox Wired Controller @ Rs.1675 Rediff*, *Thrustmaster Firestorm dual analog 3 theitdepot @ Rs. 850*, *Logitech F310 @ Rs. 1250 Rediff*..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot.. I love the Xbox one...i think i will go for the Xbox one , will see abt it within 2 days  and btw is this XBOX support for all games right.. ?

And Ratul wht abt the wide viewing angle in lap, and are u using any protector.. ?


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 7, 2012)

anti glare is not required for dell truelife if you position the display correctly. If you sit too close to laptop then you might need a protector. If you are bit far away from display then it is not required. This is what I observed.

Another option is to buy a 15 or 19 inch LED external monitor and connect to laptop.


----------



## ratul (Dec 7, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Thanks a lot.. I love the Xbox one...i think i will go for the Xbox one , will see abt it within 2 days  and btw is this XBOX support for all games right.. ?
> 
> And Ratul wht abt the wide viewing angle in lap, and are u using any protector.. ?



well, almost all games these days that supports a controller, are usually pre-configured to use Xbox controller only, so relax, it'll be compatible to most of the games out there.. 

Viewing angles are good, really good for a laptop if you ask me, as i have seen only a few laptops with better viewing angles than this.. 
You can watch from anywhere, and the picture will not lose color or contrast, apart from viewing from the bottom of the screen, but that's acceptable..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 8, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> anti glare is not required for dell truelife if you position the display correctly. If you sit too close to laptop then you might need a protector. If you are bit far away from display then it is not required. This is what I observed.
> 
> Another option is to buy a 15 or 19 inch LED external monitor and connect to laptop.



Thanks for the advice... but the second option is a stupid idea, If i am buying an external monitor then whats the use of a laptop. we can buy a desktop instead for half the price with better config...IMO.



ratul said:


> well, almost all games these days that supports a controller, are usually pre-configured to use Xbox controller only, so relax, it'll be compatible to most of the games out there..
> 
> Viewing angles are good, really good for a laptop if you ask me, as i have seen only a few laptops with better viewing angles than this..
> You can watch from anywhere, and the picture will not lose color or contrast, apart from viewing from the bottom of the screen, but that's acceptable..



Good... That makes a little more confidence  btw i have a doubt, May be its only my probz or the way i am using the devices, Most of the wired items i buyed like headset, chargers, USB Cables, showing me some probz after usage of 3-4 months, Problem is I had to fix the cable in a certain position for the usage, If it got little bit shaked screen will show " Connectivity Error or Charger Disconnected". I dont know why is this happening to me, thats the only thing i am worrying abt this X-Box Controller. Any Advices or Suggestions would be nice


----------



## ratul (Dec 8, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Thanks for the advice... but the second option is a stupid idea, If i am buying an external monitor then whats the use of a laptop. we can buy a desktop instead for half the price with better config...IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Good... That makes a little more confidence  btw i have a doubt, May be its only my probz or the way i am using the devices, Most of the wired items i buyed like headset, chargers, USB Cables, showing me some probz after usage of 3-4 months, Problem is I had to fix the cable in a certain position for the usage, If it got little bit shaked screen will show " Connectivity Error or Charger Disconnected". I dont know why is this happening to me, thats the only thing i am worrying abt this X-Box Controller. Any Advices or Suggestions would be nice



well, it depends on the material used for the wires, you need not to worry in this case, it's the best controller out there, i have read in many forums about people using it for even 3 yrs without any issues, that too in hardcore gaming sessions..
But i think that they only give 3 or 6 month warranty with the xbox controller..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 8, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, it depends on the material used for the wires, you need not to worry in this case, it's the best controller out there, i have read in many forums about people using it for even 3 yrs without any issues, that too in hardcore gaming sessions..
> But i think that they only give 3 or 6 month warranty with the xbox controller..



Decided to buy X-box controller wired one  but confused b/w white & black  @Ratul ur words will be my final decision...
And can u suggest me a anti glare screen if u have time, anyways not important though...

I think u may want to smash on my face as i am requesting a lot


----------



## Bhambya (Dec 8, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Good... That makes a little more confidence  btw i have a doubt, May be its only my probz or the way i am using the devices, Most of the wired items i buyed like headset, chargers, USB Cables, showing me some probz after usage of 3-4 months, Problem is I had to fix the cable in a certain position for the usage, If it got little bit shaked screen will show " Connectivity Error or Charger Disconnected". I dont know why is this happening to me, thats the only thing i am worrying abt this X-Box Controller. Any Advices or Suggestions would be nice



I have wired Xbox 360 controller and it had the internal breaking of wire problem after about one year.  But I got it fixed from a local shop for 60 bucks. Also Xbox controller is awesome you will not regret buying one! It looks great, it is comfortable, also most games show Xbox buttons even if you have other controller hence I feel it is well supported than other controllers.


----------



## dheemanth10 (Dec 8, 2012)

i have a xbox weird controller and its awesome for gaming ..best game pad ever ...i got it more than a yr back for ard 1.5k .....and about viewing angles ...i have a FHD display with anti glare the viewing angles are amazing ...the screen is visible from almost any angle .....i just compared my screen with my friends 15R-SE with true life....the difference is clearly visible .....FHD screen is awesome ...


----------



## ratul (Dec 9, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Decided to buy X-box controller wired one  but confused b/w white & black  @Ratul ur words will be my final decision...
> And can u suggest me a anti glare screen if u have time, anyways not important though...
> 
> I think u may want to smash on my face as i am requesting a lot



haha, i would have preferred black, cool for me.. 
for screen protector, the link given previously i think is quite good: HCL 15.6 inches Antiglare Screen LG001A, LG001A, Antiglare Screen Protector, HCL Privacy Filter, Laptop Accessories Price India, Laptop Originals


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I want to buy ultrabook. Features I am looking for are:

1. FHD
2. Dedicated GPU, can play two years old games.
3. Good battery back up.
4. decent speed.
5. weight as much less as possible
6. Future proof for atleast next three years.

Wants to know your opinion on this. I don't want to go for any HP, ACER, and samsung lappy.

I have selected Dell xps 14. wht u guys say


----------



## ratul (Dec 9, 2012)

chintan786 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I want to buy ultrabook. Features I am looking for are:
> 
> ...



make a new thread bro, filling *this* questionnaire...


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 9, 2012)

ratul said:


> make a new thread bro, filling *this* questionnaire...



1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Ans; 70k-80k max

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
strictly 14 inch

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: dell , sony, lenovo
b. Dislike: HP, acer, samsung


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
surfing, light gaming, AUTOCAD, coral

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
FHD only.

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
weight as much light as possible, CD drive is not required, internet will through 3g dongle only, wifi is not priority, good BT


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 9, 2012)

dheemanth10 said:


> i have a xbox weird controller and its awesome for gaming ..best game pad ever ...i got it more than a yr back for ard 1.5k .....and about viewing angles ...i have a FHD display with anti glare the viewing angles are amazing ...the screen is visible from almost any angle .....i just compared my screen with my friends 15R-SE with true life....the difference is clearly visible .....FHD screen is awesome ...



What about font sizes in FHD while browsing, word processing etc? Are they too small to read from a distance?


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 9, 2012)

Bhambya said:


> I have wired Xbox 360 controller and it had the internal breaking of wire problem after about one year.  But I got it fixed from a local shop for 60 bucks. Also Xbox controller is awesome you will not regret buying one! It looks great, it is comfortable, also most games show Xbox buttons even if you have other controller hence I feel it is well supported than other controllers.



Thanks for the advice will surely buy one tommorow... and nice to hear that it is repairable...



dheemanth10 said:


> i have a xbox weird controller and its awesome for gaming ..best game pad ever ...i got it more than a yr back for ard 1.5k .....and about viewing angles ...i have a FHD display with anti glare the viewing angles are amazing ...the screen is visible from almost any angle .....i just compared my screen with my friends 15R-SE with true life....the difference is clearly visible .....FHD screen is awesome ...



Great to see alot of x-box users and have good results... Hope i too will review abt this one  But i am having Truelife one as FHD was not available at the stores and the great thing i never got a chance to seee the lappy, hmm i think it is going to 15day after buying... anyways i hope i can reach the home by 17th and want to blast in christmas 



ratul said:


> haha, i would have preferred black, cool for me..
> for screen protector, the link given previously i think is quite good: HCL 15.6 inches Antiglare Screen LG001A, LG001A, Antiglare Screen Protector, HCL Privacy Filter, Laptop Accessories Price India, Laptop Originals



But the probz is Rediff is showing 1675/-(White) And FlipKart is showing 2105/-(Black)... Which one i have to buy ?
btw i tried to buy Anti glare screen , got hang while transferring money to site even though money had gone from my acct and the Transaction status in Laptop orginals is NIL... Will call them 2morrow as 2day is holday 4 them and have to get my refund and pay them back..


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi, is it ok to go with the deafult win8 option that is provided with the dell inspiron 15r turbo laptop? all games and apps will run fine on it without compatibility issues?? or should i go for win7 ?


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 9, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Thanks for the advice will surely buy one tommorow... and nice to hear that it is repairable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A protector is available for Rs 140 @ ebay.


----------



## ratul (Dec 9, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Thanks for the advice will surely buy one tommorow... and nice to hear that it is repairable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, then white will do too, paying ~500bucks more for black is'nt worth it.. 



santoshk87 said:


> Hi, is it ok to go with the deafult win8 option that is provided with the dell inspiron 15r turbo laptop? all games and apps will run fine on it without compatibility issues?? or should i go for win7 ?



no compatibility issues are there with windows 8, you can go with either one of them, windows 8 lappies just are now using more secure BIOS mode, UEFI, making it difficult to install any other OS on your lappy except Windows 8.. Everything else is running gr8 on it..


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am a bit confused between Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN (INR 59,995 on flipkart) and Dell Inspiron Turbo (INR 64,670) . I have chosen i7, 8gb ram, FHD config for dell.

I know this is discussed before. But at last plz answer me once since you all may have frens wid dat lappy. Is the heating issue still there ? Answer honestly, coz i will be keeping the lappy all time on my bed. so cooling pad doesn't matter. 

Heating issue will be the only deal-breaker for me. Also, in the long - run heating reduces the life of lappy. Plz answer soon. I have to buy today.


----------



## ratul (Dec 10, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a bit confused between Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN (INR 59,995 on flipkart) and Dell Inspiron Turbo (INR 64,670) . I have chosen i7, 8gb ram, FHD config for dell.
> 
> ...



For samsung heating issues, recent reviews claims no heating issues or throttling, better someone with s03 answer that..
As for Dell, there's no heating issue and i too use it on the bed only, except when gaming, when i put in on my laps.. 
And it's true that long-run heating reduces the component's life, these are high end *multimedia* laptops, not designed for long run heated gaming sessions..
If you care about heating, buy DELL only, as GT650m, whether in macbook pro, HP, samsung anywhere is known to reach >80-90c constantly, it's made to heat and perform.. 
And 7730m is not a bad card either..


----------



## saurabhraipur19 (Dec 10, 2012)

ratul said:


> For samsung heating issues, recent reviews claims no heating issues or throttling, better someone with s03 answer that..
> As for Dell, there's no heating issue and i too use it on the bed only, except when gaming, when i put in on my laps..
> And it's true that long-run heating reduces the component's life, these are high end *multimedia* laptops, not designed for long run heated gaming sessions..
> If you care about heating, buy DELL only, as GT650m, whether in macbook pro, HP, samsung anywhere is known to reach >80-90c constantly, it's made to heat and perform..
> And 7730m is not a bad card either..



well written answer ratul.
@ santoshk87
if u r not an extreme hardcore gamer and game occasionally (I mean ,not 5-6 hrs at a stretch everyday at full load) get sammy as it has good awesome speakers,better price,good design,and 2years warranty
otherwise turbo is the one to opt for.


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 10, 2012)

saurabhraipur19 said:


> well written answer ratul.
> @ santoshk87
> if u r not an extreme hardcore gamer and game occasionally (I mean ,not 5-6 hrs at a stretch everyday at full load) get sammy as it has good awesome speakers,better price,good design,and 2years warranty
> otherwise turbo is the one to opt for.



Finally ordered Dell Inspiron 15r turbo. FHD screen/ i7 / 8gb ram / win 8 multi-language.

After 3% corporate discount, total bill  = INR 66,445


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 10, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> A protector is available for Rs 140 @ ebay.



Can u get me the link plz.. i had searched alot, only found the screenguard and all the antiglare ones cost more 1500+, i think u may also find the screenguard ones..




ratul said:


> well, then white will do too, paying ~500bucks more for black is'nt worth it..



hehe.... I will try to buy black one...

@Ratul & nandu26, I had just called Laptoporginals.com they told they got the money and will ship the item 2morrow and will change the transaction & order status 2morrow... So no worries for Antiglare for now.... going to order Xbox one... checking little bit cheap black one as my friend Ratul likes black

Is this a Trustful Site & Will they ship the item according to the time...GAMES INC. ??


----------



## ratul (Dec 11, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Can u get me the link plz.. i had searched alot, only found the screenguard and all the antiglare ones cost more 1500+, i think u may also find the screenguard ones..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have'nt heard of the site, but it looks quite good and trustworthy, but is a relatively new site, created last yr. only..
You can buy it from indiatimes too: Buy Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller for Windows - 52A-00003 online, Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller for Windows - 52A-00003 Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping



santoshk87 said:


> Finally ordered Dell Inspiron 15r turbo. FHD screen/ i7 / 8gb ram / win 8 multi-language.
> 
> After 3% corporate discount, total bill  = INR 66,445



congrats bro.. .


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 11, 2012)

@ratul: Between the Sony vaio S IPS FHD display and the Dell FHD display, which one do you think is better?


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 11, 2012)

ratul said:


> have'nt heard of the site, but it looks quite good and trustworthy, but is a relatively new site, created last yr. only..
> You can buy it from indiatimes too: Buy Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller for Windows - 52A-00003 online, Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller for Windows - 52A-00003 Price, Reviews @ Indiatimes Shopping



But that one is wireless, i am choosing wired one more as i heard it is having some probz like battery charge, low response than wired, not comfortable while holding like that..


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 11, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Can u get me the link plz.. i had searched alot, only found the screenguard and all the antiglare ones cost more 1500+, i think u may also find the screenguard ones..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They say it is LCD screen protector Guard. don't know how the quality will be.

12" 15.6" 17" 13" LCD SCREEN PROTECTOR GUARD FOR ALL 14.0'' LAPTOP COMPTER TFT | eBay


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 11, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> They say it is LCD screen protector Guard. don't know how the quality will be.
> 
> 12" 15.6" 17" 13" LCD SCREEN PROTECTOR GUARD FOR ALL 14.0'' LAPTOP COMPTER TFT | eBay



But These just protects screen from scratches and all, they will not give anti-glare appearance..Anyways Thanks alot


----------



## ratul (Dec 11, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> But that one is wireless, i am choosing wired one more as i heard it is having some probz like battery charge, low response than wired, not comfortable while holding like that..



oops, did'nt saw that, thought it was wired.. 
so, best option is to get from Games Inc. or why don't you try finding it locally somewhere??
past month i inquired about it's price in nehru place (black), and it was 1.4k there, so you can find it cheaper than it's online counterparts...



Abhishek Nama said:


> @ratul: Between the Sony vaio S IPS FHD display and the Dell FHD display, which one do you think is better?



have'nt seen Dell FHD panel yet, but viewed some sony's past month, great color reproduction and very good brightness..
I can bet that Dell's FHD can't be better than that, as sony laptops mostly have the best displays out there...


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 11, 2012)

Dell has introduced new way to buy Dell products:
*
Dell Express Ship Affiliate*

Check it out: Dell Express Ship Affiliate | Dell India



ratul said:


> have'nt seen Dell FHD panel yet, but viewed some sony's past month, great color reproduction and very good brightness..
> I can bet that Dell's FHD can't be better than that, as sony laptops mostly have the best displays out there...



I thought the same! Thanks


----------



## dan4u (Dec 11, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Dell has introduced new way to buy Dell products:
> *
> Dell Express Ship Affiliate*
> 
> Check it out: Dell Express Ship Affiliate | Dell India


that's awesome, they're pre-built, but all possible configurations are available and its affiliated to compuindia. so no need to get dell products from flipkart anymore


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 11, 2012)

ratul said:


> oops, did'nt saw that, thought it was wired..
> so, best option is to get from Games Inc. or why don't you try finding it locally somewhere??
> past month i inquired about it's price in nehru place (black), and it was 1.4k there, so you can find it cheaper than it's online counterparts...



I had tried to order via Games Ink & call CC, they are telling they cannot ship to my place.. and atlast theitdepot guys called me back and tell me tht stock is available & u can order now... I just ordered now..


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 11, 2012)

dan4u said:


> that's awesome, they're pre-built, but all possible configurations are available and its affiliated to compuindia. so no need to get dell products from flipkart anymore



Yes


----------



## dheemanth10 (Dec 11, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> @ratul: Between the Sony vaio S IPS FHD display and the Dell FHD display, which one do you think is better?



if u can spend 80k+ for 15 inch laptop then sony if fine ..but u get a similar spec laptop for less than 65k from dell


----------



## ratul (Dec 12, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> I had tried to order via Games Ink & call CC, they are telling they cannot ship to my place.. and atlast theitdepot guys called me back and tell me tht stock is available & u can order now... I just ordered now..



gr8,  .


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 12, 2012)

dheemanth10 said:


> if u can spend 80k+ for 15 inch laptop then sony if fine ..but u get a similar spec laptop for less than 65k from dell



I was actually looking at the i5 version of Sony Vaio S. It costs around 67k. I know that we can get a Dell i7 at that price.  But the Sony is lighter and well designed compared to Dell.


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 12, 2012)

Can someone do me a favor here? 
Someone please do a crystal diskmark test on thier hdd and post their results!!


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 12, 2012)

Saw this offer on flipkart:
Dell New Inspiron 17R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com

good deal for those who want 2 gb gt 650m card wid 17" 1600X900 screen... 

*I wanted to know which will perform better:
i7 with 2gb amd radeon hd 7730m card or i5 with nvidia gt650m ??*


----------



## ratul (Dec 12, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> Can someone do me a favor here?
> Someone please do a crystal diskmark test on thier hdd and post their results!!



well, here are the results, but i don't think they are relieable, as crystaldiskmark is best performed on a freshly formatted HDD, rather than a HDD cluttered with data.. 
*i.imgur.com/OZA86.jpg



santoshk87 said:


> Saw this offer on flipkart:
> Dell New Inspiron 17R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com
> 
> good deal for those who want 2 gb gt 650m card wid 17" 1600X900 screen...
> ...



it all depends on what do you mean by "perform better"..
in gaming: i5 with 650m..
in other tasks (photoshop, virtual machines): i7 with 7730m..


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 12, 2012)

anyone tried beta 11 drivers

anyone on windows 8 got* Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Graphics Adapter WDDM1.2 - AMD Radeon HD 7730M

Download size: 106.7 MB* update

whenever i install them my hd4000 n amd drivers are uninstalled n both of them stops working n when i install beta 8 again the update i again there to be installed n both hd4000 n 7730 r turned off due to conflicting drivers


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 13, 2012)

If anyone here has run FurMark on their machine plz reply. Do you get these type of stats in GPU-Z while the furmark is running.
Like no changes in GPU clock, memory, shader....anything!! Even the BIOS version is also messed up.
*i.imgur.com/2qiJc.jpg?1


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> If anyone here has run FurMark on their machine plz reply. Do you get these type of stats in GPU-Z while the furmark is running.
> Like no changes in GPU clock, memory, shader....anything!! Even the BIOS version is also messed up.


I'm warning you in advance about Furmark. This thing is known to kill GPUs. *DO NOT USE IT.*

Just run Unigine Heaven or 3D Mark if you want to test overclock stability.

And you don't have any problem with your GPU or anytihng. It's just that GPU-Z is not detecting the clocks properly. Perhaps a bug in GPU-Z itself.


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 13, 2012)

If you too have the 





ico said:


> I'm warning you in advance about Furmark. This thing is known to kill GPUs. *DO NOT USE IT.*
> 
> Just run Unigine Heaven or 3D Mark if you want to test overclock stability.
> 
> And you don't have any problem with your GPU or anytihng. It's just that GPU-Z is not detecting the clocks properly. Perhaps a bug in GPU-Z itself.



If you too have 15R SE could run GPU z and confirm the bug??


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> If you too have the
> 
> If you too have 15R SE could run GPU z and confirm the bug??


I don't have 15R SE, but this is obviously a bug. 100%.


----------



## ratul (Dec 13, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> anyone tried beta 11 drivers
> 
> anyone on windows 8 got* Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Graphics Adapter WDDM1.2 - AMD Radeon HD 7730M
> 
> ...



i am using beta11 since they were launched (3rd dec) and not having any problems, and don't update using the windows update, i turned off the notifications about it, as windows update might give you the update for the latest stable driver (12.10) rather than beta drivers, as beta are not final drivers..
So if you have 12.11beta installed and run windows update, it's gonna screw up..
I am not having any problems with beta11 drivers, they are stable for me and not conflicting..



sam142000 said:


> If anyone here has run FurMark on their machine plz reply. Do you get these type of stats in GPU-Z while the furmark is running.
> Like no changes in GPU clock, memory, shader....anything!! Even the BIOS version is also messed up.
> *i.imgur.com/2qiJc.jpg?1



haha, that's a very old bug in GPU-Z, i am testing it since july and it never showed me any clocks there, heck before 0.6.5, clocks shown used to be negative, atleast after they fixed it.. 
Use HWInfo64, that's the only one i found to show some correct info about the GPU...
and ico is right, don't use furmark, i always use 3DMark 11 or any heavy game to test the stability...


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 13, 2012)

ratul said:


> haha, that's a very old bug in GPU-Z, i am testing it since july and it never showed me any clocks there, heck before 0.6.5, clocks shown used to be negative, atleast after they fixed it..
> Use HWInfo64, that's the only one i found to show some correct info about the GPU...
> and ico is right, don't use furmark, i always use 3DMark 11 or any heavy game to test the stability...



hehe....thanx for the info. I dont know why I'm worried these days thinking that something is wrong with my GPU.
Also, if someone has good knowledge about HDDs. WesternDigital or Toshiba, which has a better performance? I'm guessing WD.


----------



## sugs77 (Dec 13, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> I was actually looking at the i5 version of Sony Vaio S. It costs around 67k. I know that we can get a Dell i7 at that price.  But the Sony is lighter and well designed compared to Dell.



I was also considering the Sony as its almost 800g lighter than the Dell (magnesium alloy construction). I guess Sony is charging more because of that. I took both the laptop in each hands & the Sony feels way better (its much lighter & much nicer & sharper looking). Also apart from price, Dell only had the advantage when it was offering mSATA in India. I don't know why they stopped it. But I'm not sure about the Sony Vaio After Sales in India.Can someone in this forum enlighten us with that?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 13, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> I was also considering the Sony as its almost 800g lighter than the Dell (magnesium alloy construction). I guess Sony is charging more because of that. I took both the laptop in each hands & the Sony feels way better (its much lighter & much nicer & sharper looking). Also apart from price, Dell only had the advantage when it was offering mSATA in India. I don't know why they stopped it. But I'm not sure about the Sony Vaio After Sales in India.Can someone in this forum enlighten us with that?



Are you still considering the Sony, or have you gone for the Dell?

Dell has the best ASS in India, no questions asked.
However Sony Ass is still okay and can be dealt with.


----------



## sugs77 (Dec 13, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Are you still considering the Sony, or have you gone for the Dell?
> 
> Dell has the best ASS in India, no questions asked.
> However Sony Ass is still okay and can be dealt with.



Not yet...Will buy soon......Pondering between the Turbo & the Sony.....Difficult decision for me .. Its a fight between better ASS & better look & feel....... I'm sure all the owners of Turbo will agree that it might be a strong performing & reliable laptop but when it comes to looks & weight, Sony S 15 blows the Dell out of water.... 

The main negatives of Dell Turbo are:-

1. Poor Battery (can happily assume that battery wont last for more than 1/1.5 years (stats show thatDell/HP provide one of the worst batteries in the industry & they are not gonna change that practice deliberately)

2. Fat & Bulky(heavy) Design (2.8 kg for a 15 incher is pretty heavy)

3. Discontinuation of the mSATA SSD in all the Indian models (deal breaker as SSD drastically improves boot/startup times).

Except the 3rd , Sony scores on the above 2 points....

The negatives of Sony being:-

1. ASS might not be good as DELL

2. More expensive for same config (but you get a better looking & much lighter system....nothing comes free)


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 13, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> Not yet...Will buy soon......Pondering between the Turbo & the Sony.....Difficult decision for me .. Its a fight between better ASS & better look & feel....... I'm sure all the owners of Turbo will agree that it might be a strong performing & reliable laptop but when it comes to looks & weight, Sony S 15 blows the Dell out of water....



Sony is as reliable as the Dell - no doubt there.
If your only concern now is about the ASS. Don't worry it's decent enough. They offer 1 year free onsite warranty as well.
Please check the number of Sony service centers in your city. If there are many- which I am sure there will be. There is no reason to worry.

But you can't compare it to Dell.

I think you should create a separate thread- that way you will get many more suggestions.
It will definitely help you take a decision. And talking about Sony on a Dell thread is not good I guess. I will stop now guys.


----------



## sugs77 (Dec 13, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Sony is as reliable as the Dell - no doubt there.
> If your only concern now is about the ASS. Don't worry it's decent enough. They offer 1 year free onsite warranty as well.
> Please check the number of Sony service centers in your city. If there are many- which I am sure there will be. There is no reason to worry.
> 
> ...




Thanks Abhishek... I dont want to discuss Sony in a DELL Thread. Just as few were having confusion between the Samsung & the Dell Turbo..So am I between the Sony & the DELL. Sony scores on DELL on certain factors as mentioned above(edited the previous post) & vice versa.....so kind of confused


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Dec 13, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> Thanks Abhishek... I dont want to discuss Sony in a DELL Thread. Just as few were having confusion between the Samsung & the Dell Turbo..So am I between the Sony & the DELL. Sony scores on DELL on certain factors as mentioned above(edited the previous post) & vice versa.....so kind of confused



I completely understand.
Create a new thread and also fill the questionnaire.


----------



## dheemanth10 (Dec 13, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> I completely understand.
> Create a new thread and also fill the questionnaire.



i totally agree about the weight ..it is kinda heavy for 15 inch laptop .....even i was considering sony but 80k was a deal breaker ..so if u can deal with the weight then dell else sony ....and i usually use laptop directly on mains without battery whenever i'm home so increases battery life  may be by a little


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 13, 2012)

My dell 1545 battery recently became dead without any warning after 2 years of usage. I have an old HP laptop and the battery still runs good.


----------



## ratul (Dec 13, 2012)

sam142000 said:


> hehe....thanx for the info. I dont know why I'm worried these days thinking that something is wrong with my GPU.
> Also, if someone has good knowledge about HDDs. WesternDigital or Toshiba, which has a better performance? I'm guessing WD.



of course WD if ~1TB...
as far as i have heard, best HDD's upto 1TB are WD's, but failure rate increases after that, seagate is considered better in 2TB range due to less failure than WD in 2TB drives...
but i'll go with WD coz of it's good ASS..


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't worry, every HDD dies some day or the other. Everyone has faced issues with either WD or Seagate. 50-50 probability. Buy whichever is cheaper. I don't differentiate.


----------



## sugs77 (Dec 13, 2012)

To the DELL 15R turbo laptop owners, 


1.Can you please comment on the windows boot & application(s) start-up time difference between an i5 8GB system and a i7 8 GB system. Is it too much or something that can be ignored? I'll decide between an i5 & i7 based on your responses.

2. Can we install an SSD ourselves, in addition to the 1TB HDD, since mSATA option is discontinued in India? They might have discontinued , but do they still provide the slot for it?

3. How about the 3 year complete cover along with accidental damage protection? Is it good to go for it or shall I stick to 1 or 2 years. Will they fix/replace *crashed HDD/ malfunctioning Motherboard /display problems* under this scheme or they will charge additionally in addition to the warranty? Its important to know for me before we opt for the 3 year warranty.

Please let me know.


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 13, 2012)

sugs77 said:


> To the DELL 15R turbo laptop owners,
> 
> 
> 1.Can you please comment on the windows boot & application(s) start-up time difference between an i5 8GB system and a i7 8 GB system. Is it too much or something that can be ignored? I'll decide between an i5 & i7 based on your responses.
> ...



1. I dont think there's any app start up time difference between i5 and i7 except for maybe Photoshop and apps like it.

2. There's no seperate SSD slot in 15R, but you can always remove the DVD Drive and use caddy.

3. I have purchased the 3 year package. Yes, they would replace any part that is faulty free of charge, but mind it, the part will be a refurbished one.


----------



## ratul (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys, does your external HDD work in all four USB ports???
I noticed that when i connect my WD 1TB to right side usb ports, it gets automatically disconnected while writing data, though it works fine on left side usb ports.. (the problem might be that right side usb ports don't have enough power supply to drive the hdd..)

*@admn_head*, do post your experience as you too got the same hdd..


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi guys,

When i right click in any folder of "my computer" windows explorer keeps hanging and i have to close it using task manager..any thoughts?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 15, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When i right click in any folder of "my computer" windows explorer keeps hanging and i have to close it using task manager..any thoughts?



Chances of a virus infection.


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 15, 2012)

I got my inspiron turbo laptop recently. And i ran cod-black ops on it. The laptop heated a lot. and after 1 hour, I had to exit from the game coz of tension. I heard guys saying here dat dis is one of the coolest laptops. Den y dis happened ? I had kept the laptop on hard binded book which was kept on the bed.

1. Plz give me the link to the software which can run on Windows 8 to keep a note of the temperatures. 
2. Plz tell me if i shud chk for something since I got this laptop yesterday.
3. Do I need a screen protector for FHD Anti-glare screen ?
4. Should I buy cooling pad. If yes, which one is the best for 15.6" screen (plz give the flipkart link or something)? Also, will the cooling pad work if I place the cooling pad on hard binded big book kept on the bed and then keep the laptop over the cooling pad ?


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 15, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> I got my inspiron turbo laptop recently. And i ran cod-black ops on it. The laptop heated a lot. and after 1 hour, I had to exit from the game coz of tension. I heard guys saying here dat dis is one of the coolest laptops. Den y dis happened ? I had kept the laptop on hard binded book which was kept on the bed.
> 
> 1. Plz give me the link to the software which can run on Windows 8 to keep a note of the temperatures.
> 2. Plz tell me if i shud chk for something since I got this laptop yesterday.
> ...



it must be running on hd4000 thats why it became too hot right click on desktop -->switchable graphics -->search the game n n change the graphic properties to high performance


----------



## guru1323 (Dec 15, 2012)

I want to buy a dell laptop in 45-50k price range. I am confused between two choices 15R turbo (i5,2 GB AMD graphics card, 50.5K) and 15R (i7, 1GB AMD graphics card, 47.5K). I am not much into gaming but i am planning to use it 24*7 for downloading and watch bluray movies and some multitasking. Which would be the better choice?. Also comment about battery backup of both. Why is 15R turbo expensive although it has i5 compared to i7 in 15R?


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 15, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> it must be running on hd4000 thats why it became too hot right click on desktop -->switchable graphics -->search the game n n change the graphic properties to high performance



I had done dis..after dat heating thing happened.


----------



## Gtb93 (Dec 15, 2012)

guru1323 said:


> I want to buy a dell laptop in 45-50k price range. I am confused between two choices 15R turbo (i5,2 GB AMD graphics card, 50.5K) and 15R (i7, 1GB AMD graphics card, 47.5K). I am not much into gaming but i am planning to use it 24*7 for downloading and watch bluray movies and some multitasking. Which would be the better choice?. Also comment about battery backup of both. Why is 15R turbo expensive although it has i5 compared to i7 in 15R?


the 15r TURBO has 7730M graphics card in it, which is more powerful and better than the 7670M in 15R. 
IF you really don't game much, go for the 15R itself. 7670M can handle games fairly well too.


----------



## 50103 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi!!

Can you guys suggest a good cooling pad for my 17R S.E.   ???? Thanks in advance


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 16, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Chances of a virus infection.



I have done a full virus scan with kaspersky it is coming up clean....any other suggestions??


----------



## ratul (Dec 16, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> I got my inspiron turbo laptop recently. And i ran cod-black ops on it. The laptop heated a lot. and after 1 hour, I had to exit from the game coz of tension. I heard guys saying here dat dis is one of the coolest laptops. Den y dis happened ? I had kept the laptop on hard binded book which was kept on the bed.
> 
> 1. Plz give me the link to the software which can run on Windows 8 to keep a note of the temperatures.
> 2. Plz tell me if i shud chk for something since I got this laptop yesterday.
> ...



If you are talking about hot air coming from vent, then that's not heating, that's just the fan throwing out the air inside to keep it cool, the more hot air coming out, the more beneficial it is for the internal parts, main thing is the temps on the inside..

1. To check temps, you can either use *BatteryCare* or *HWMonitor*.
2. Yes, all the bloatwares that DELL would have shipped, uninstall what you don't want, and update the GPU drivers for both intel and AMD.
3. No way, but you are too scared for getting it scratched, you can apply a screen protector.
4. I don't feel the necessity for a cooling pad for this laptop, but you can look for *CoolerMaster Notepal X2* or *CoolerMaster Infinte Evo*(said to be the best).
I think infinite evo would fit this laptop perfectly seeing it's vent positions, but let other members comment on it too..



50103 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Can you guys suggest a good cooling pad for my 17R S.E.   ???? Thanks in advance



*Cooler Master Infinite EVO*...



guru_da_preet said:


> I have done a full virus scan with kaspersky it is coming up clean....any other suggestions??



well, kaspersky is the best in the industry, but do a scan with MalwareBytes Anti Malware too, if that too comes out clean, take a look at the hidden items in the drives or folder, look for any suspicious autorun file or a random named exe (in the recycler folder), and run "sfc /scannow" in cmd..
Also check for any suspicious logs in the event viewer...



ratul said:


> Hey guys, does your external HDD work in all four USB ports???
> I noticed that when i connect my WD 1TB to right side usb ports, it gets automatically disconnected while writing data, though it works fine on left side usb ports.. (the problem might be that right side usb ports don't have enough power supply to drive the hdd..)
> 
> *@admn_head*, do post your experience as you too got the same hdd..



*Anyone????*


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> Hey guys, does your external HDD work in all four USB ports???
> I noticed that when i connect my WD 1TB to right side usb ports, it gets automatically disconnected while writing data, though it works fine on left side usb ports.. (the problem might be that right side usb ports don't have enough power supply to drive the hdd..)
> 
> *@admn_head*, do post your experience as you too got the same hdd..



no its working fine for me in 3 the 2 on left where the dvd drive is located is working fine but on the right the first usb just adjacent to the hdmi port doesn't read it the hdd switches on but it doesn't get read

tested on a Seagate 500gb hard disk


----------



## ratul (Dec 16, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> no its working fine for me in 3 the 2 on left where the dvd drive is located is working fine but on the right the first usb just adjacent to the hdmi port doesn't read it the hdd switches on but it doesn't get read
> 
> tested on a Seagate 500gb hard disk



should i get it checked by dell or does different hdd's functions differently..
As other devices works fine in right side USB ports, just hdd frequently unmounts & remounts while writing, i am sure that this will provide an opportunity to dell to say "Sir, if any other device works fine, then it's not the laptop's fault..".


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> should i get it checked by dell or does different hdd's functions differently..
> As other devices works fine in right side USB ports, just hdd frequently unmounts & remounts while writing, i am sure that this will provide an opportunity to dell to say "Sir, if any other device works fine, then it's not the laptop's fault..".



actually there are 4 usb one usb3 powershare(on which mine doesn't work n i think that my harddisk doesn't support it) n the other 3 usb3 ports if your hard disk is working on 2 then it should work on third as they all are of same type if it was your hard disk then it shouldn't work on all the three.


most prob they will replace the motherboard as usb ports are attached to it.




btw i have another prob  after upgrading to win 8 my dvd drive is not opening from the button on it but it does open from my computer but when i connect the powercord it does open for few minutes and after that the same thing happens it dowesn't open again.

then when i remove the cord it does open for few minutes but then again..


then when i click on windows media player there is a slight vibration on the dvd drive part n then it works again for some time.


does anyone have such a issue.

n my quick launch key doesn't open the windows mobility center instead a a dialog box which we get on right clicking the start corner


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I think AMD will heat a lot compared to NVidia.



santoshk87 said:


> I had done dis..after dat heating thing happened.




Did you noticed any heat on the back side of the display lid? Can you please let me know whether all portions are cool.


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> Hey guys, does your external HDD work in all four USB ports???
> I noticed that when i connect my WD 1TB to right side usb ports, it gets automatically disconnected while writing data, though it works fine on left side usb ports.. (the problem might be that right side usb ports don't have enough power supply to drive the hdd..)
> 
> *@admn_head*, do post your experience as you too got the same hdd..


I too have the same HDD as yours and I just copied 4.5 in it using USB ports on the right. It didnt get disconnected but the write speed was very low as compared to USB ports on the left.


----------



## ratul (Dec 16, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> actually there are 4 usb one usb3 powershare(on which mine doesn't work n i think that my harddisk doesn't support it) n the other 3 usb3 ports if your hard disk is working on 2 then it should work on third as they all are of same type if it was your hard disk then it shouldn't work on all the three.
> 
> 
> *most prob they will replace the motherboard as usb ports are attached to it.*
> ...



now that's what i don't want, as the motherboard will be refurbished then, if the problem can be solved by replacing daughterboard, then i might think of replacing it..
the powershare one is on the left side, one near the HDMI port, HDD works fine there..
and for the dvd drive, call for replacement, my DVD drive has been replaced two times..  first one being in july when the button was too hard to press compared to other laptops, so i applied for an RMA, they sent refurbished one, which stopped reading CD's after a month, again replaced, from then working fine.. 
for quick launch, have you installed dell quickset driver???



nandu26 said:


> *I think AMD will heat a lot compared to NVidia.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



there's nothing as AMD will heat more than nvidia, it all depends on which models you are comparing, they have to be exactly same performing models in order to establish a relation for who heats more, specify for which model of nvidia you are referring to??? 



sam142000 said:


> I too have the same HDD as yours and I just copied 4.5 in it using USB ports on the right. It didnt get disconnected but the write speed was very low as compared to USB ports on the left.



ok, so you are getting low speeds.. 
wtf is wrong with right side ports???


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2012)

well, I think Intel's USB 3.0 chipset drivers are buggy with many Ivy Bridge laptops.

The thing is, I have put my external HDD which has 3 partitions in a lot of laptops. Usually laptops don't detect read one partition for some reason. The one which has my movies. It says, "Access Denied." I find this weird. I've found this thing to exist only in Ivy Bridge laptops.

The partitions however work well in Linux on the same laptop. Not in Windows.

*(Under Windows)* All partitions get easily detected in my Sandy Bridge laptop which only has USB 2.0 ports and my friend's G6-2005AX which has AMD USB 3.0 Controller.

There's nothing wrong with your laptop's motherboard or anything. Install Ubuntu 12.10 and it will work fine. The problem is with Intel's USB 3.0 driver for Windows.



nandu26 said:


> I think AMD will heat a lot compared to NVidia.


This is a forum where you need to mention the specifics. Don't make such generalisations here.


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 16, 2012)

@ratul - As Ico suggested above, I also suggest you to download VMWare Player and install Ubuntu as a VM. Then try to transfer files from ubuntu. we have to see where is the real problem.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2012)

I haven't suggested to install Ubuntu in VM.

Just run it as a Live USB.


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 16, 2012)

ratul said:


> now that's what i don't want, as the motherboard will be refurbished then, if the problem can be solved by replacing daughterboard, then i might think of replacing it..
> the powershare one is on the left side, one near the HDMI port, HDD works fine there..
> and for the dvd drive, call for replacement, my DVD drive has been replaced two times..  first one being in july when the button was too hard to press compared to other laptops, so i applied for an RMA, they sent refurbished one, which stopped reading CD's after a month, again replaced, from then working fine..
> for quick launch, have you installed dell quickset driver???
> ...


i think i will get my laptop replaced as i have got its motherboard replaced n now this its enough ...


----------



## dheemanth10 (Dec 16, 2012)

the three quick launch buttons on top right stopped working suddenly ...any idea y ??


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 16, 2012)

Pics of my laptop


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 16, 2012)

^IMO Dell one looks cooler than Mine!  from Front only! 
Use of metal would make it cool


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 17, 2012)

Which usb port on the Dell Inspiron 15r turbo is the Usb 3.0 powershare ?


----------



## ratul (Dec 17, 2012)

ico said:


> I haven't suggested to install Ubuntu in VM.
> 
> Just run it as a Live USB.



ok, so as you suggested, i ran ubuntu from usb (writing this from the same.. ), and you were right, not only all four usb ports are working fine, they are giving ~10MBps transfer speed increase, i used to get 45-50MBps in windows, and i am getting 55-60MBps here, so laptop is fine... 
Stupid usb3 drivers.. 



santoshk87 said:


> Which usb port on the Dell Inspiron 15r turbo is the Usb 3.0 powershare ?



see my previous post bro, i said the one close to the HDMI port (will have a lightning bolt sort of sign on it)...
btw, gr8 pics bro..



saaransh9 said:


> i think i will get my laptop replaced as i have got its motherboard replaced n now this its enough ...



why you got it's mobo replaced???


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> i think i will get my laptop replaced as i have got its motherboard replaced n now this its enough ...


If you're getting it replaced only because of the USB ports problem with external HDD, then it is a driver issue. Not a motherboard issue.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 17, 2012)

can anyone please assist on getting student discount? what's the maximum discount one can get?

is it better to get the additional warranty now or renew it after first year. how much does it cost then?


----------



## ratul (Dec 17, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> can anyone please assist on getting student discount? what's the maximum discount one can get?
> 
> is it better to get the additional warranty now or renew it after first year. how much does it cost then?



i think 3% is the student discount by dell..
And it's better to get additional warranty now, as later, 1 yr. accidental cover would cost you ~9k..


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 17, 2012)

ratul said:


> ok, so as you suggested, i ran ubuntu from usb (writing this from the same.. ), and you were right, not only all four usb ports are working fine, they are giving ~10MBps transfer speed increase, i used to get 45-50MBps in windows, and i am getting 55-60MBps here, so laptop is fine...
> Stupid usb3 drivers..
> 
> 
> ...



one of my quick launch button wasn't working so they replaced my motherboard as it was a connector problem.



ico said:


> If you're getting it replaced only because of the USB ports problem with external HDD, then it is a driver issue. Not a motherboard issue.



if my dvd drive(problem mentioned before) will be replaced then i will get the whole piece replaced as its enough of refurbished parts now


----------



## ratul (Dec 17, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> one of my quick launch button wasn't working so they replaced my motherboard as it was a connector problem.
> 
> 
> 
> if my dvd drive(problem mentioned before) will be replaced then i will get the whole piece replaced as its enough of refurbished parts now



ok, just one button lead to a refurbished mobo, that's weird... 
they could have replaced the body of the laptop first to see if it works (the upper body, with which button is attached.)


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 17, 2012)

ratul said:


> ok, just one button lead to a refurbished mobo, that's weird...
> they could have replaced the body of the laptop first to see if it works (the upper body, with which button is attached.)



they did that first n it wasn't working


----------



## ratul (Dec 17, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> they did that first n it wasn't working



, then replace the laptop now, that would be a good option..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey guys atlast I am on my dell lappy...

I am going to format everything and want to partionized too.. so choosing easeus  partitioner.. So u  guys have any tips and all... ?

How much should i have to kept in C drive...?


----------



## vaderboy (Dec 17, 2012)

hello guys..i am confused between inspiron 15r 1366 res version and full hd 1080p version..my main concern is whether i will be able to read text in such small display with full hd..i havent seen a 15.6 full hd display before and i have heard about the small text problems..obviously 7730m cant handle games at 1080 so that leaves full hd for browsing, desktop and movies..also if i reduce the resolution to 1366 from 1080 while playing games, will it look bad?..my friend said that if u reduce resolution on full hd display to 1366 than it looks bad as compared to native 1366 res screen..i dont want to regret after buying..so is it really worth the extra 4k for 1080p ?? please help..


----------



## manu_saraswat (Dec 17, 2012)

someone plz help how do i overclock my graphic card via msi afterburner 
inspiron 15r se 7520


----------



## Jakes (Dec 17, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> Pics of my laptop
> 
> View attachment 8037View attachment 8038View attachment 8039View attachment 8040View attachment 8041View attachment 8042View attachment 8043View attachment 8044View attachment 8045View attachment 8046



is that FULL HD version or HD version ?


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 17, 2012)

vaderboy said:


> hello guys..i am confused between inspiron 15r 1366 res version and full hd 1080p version..my main concern is whether i will be able to read text in such small display with full hd..i havent seen a 15.6 full hd display before and i have heard about the small text problems..obviously 7730m cant handle games at 1080 so that leaves full hd for browsing, desktop and movies..also if i reduce the resolution to 1366 from 1080 while playing games, will it look bad?..my friend said that if u reduce resolution on full hd display to 1366 than it looks bad as compared to native 1366 res screen..i dont want to regret after buying..so is it really worth the extra 4k for 1080p ?? please help..




Hi - I also have same questions.


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 17, 2012)

btw anyone tried the hcl screen protector from laptop originals


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 17, 2012)

i'm still confused, is additional warranty worth it?


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 17, 2012)

@Ratul or any one who did a clean install, I had installed windows 7 with 4 new partition using Easeus Partition manager every thing is success. But i gt confused in one thing, abt driver Do i have to install all the drivers which it came with a cd ... If not from where i have to install the drivers..? Plz answer ASAP...

And @Saransh, I ordered one anti glare one and gt it 2 days before but never tried it... anyways will try it out in 2-3 days...size and everything is perfect from Laptop Originals...


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jakes said:


> is that FULL HD version or HD version ?



Yes its FHD

My cores temperature goes up to max of 74 degrees celsius while playing CS: GO. So is it ok or I need a cooling pad ?


----------



## admn_head (Dec 17, 2012)

ratul said:


> Hey guys, does your external HDD work in all four USB ports???
> I noticed that when i connect my WD 1TB to right side usb ports, it gets automatically disconnected while writing data, though it works fine on left side usb ports.. (the problem might be that right side usb ports don't have enough power supply to drive the hdd..)
> 
> *@admn_head*, do post your experience as you too got the same hdd..



mine works perfectly good on all 4 usb ports.. and fyi, all usb ports are 3.0 ..



ratul said:


> i am using beta11 since they were launched (3rd dec) and not having any problems, and don't update using the windows update, i turned off the notifications about it, as windows update might give you the update for the latest stable driver (12.10) rather than beta drivers, as beta are not final drivers..
> So if you have 12.11beta installed and run windows update, it's gonna screw up..
> I am not having any problems with beta11 drivers, they are stable for me and not conflicting..
> 
> ...



i have just disabled windows update at all.. i have experience with windows xp that updates just make the system worse... instead when u feel like more updates have taken place get latest iso n reinstall system if u want updates... don't know wid windows 7 or 8 but i don't like windows updates as it made xp worse n never updated system wid dat updates.. m happy wid how my system runs.. don't wanna ruin it wid stupid windows updates and fixes .. lol ... 

btw, my 7730 version is 8.982.0.0 ... so by updating to new beta drivers should i expect some better results compared to present drivers?? 

@ratul can u say steps? like which ones to remove n which to be installed first and 2nd? does driver updates also deal with removing of catalyst center or its just driver update?


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 18, 2012)

My laptop is *not even a week old* and* I see wear levels*. SAD.. My laptop is always on charge whether I play games or watch movies. Still battery wear level. why ??

See


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys Plz check my 3D Mark11 Scores after a clean install of win + Drivers...3D Mark 11 Score

Did everything seems to correct, right.. or am i in a wrong way ?

And i didnt overclock my GPU.. Do i have to or not...If so i will follow Ratul's guide in facebook..Is it gud engh?


----------



## vaderboy (Dec 18, 2012)

How to make partitions without formatting ? i only see one 900 gb drive in 15r. is txaa supported in 7730m ??


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 18, 2012)

Guys i am getting crazy... I tried to play farcry1, and i clicked AUTO DETECT for video option it shows me low and when i try to play with high config i got a crappy and blured screen...And my xbox controller is not detecting ( as i didnt seen any option for gamepad)..  Plz help ASAP


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 18, 2012)

my local dealer is saying he has got inspiron turbo with i5 for 42k. doesn't come with win 8 though. ubuntu pre-installed. i hope he is confused with names.


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 18, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> My laptop is *not even a week old* and* I see wear levels*. SAD.. My laptop is always on charge whether I play games or watch movies. Still battery wear level. why ??
> 
> See View attachment 8058



Please someone answer my query


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 18, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> Please someone answer my query



Since your cpu is running hot....you are bound to see this type of wearing level.
Anything above 50°C is bad for battery.


----------



## sam142000 (Dec 18, 2012)

vaderboy said:


> How to make partitions without formatting ? i only see one 900 gb drive in 15r. is txaa supported in 7730m ??



You can create partitions by using the windows in built disk management.


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 18, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Guys i am getting crazy... I tried to play farcry1, and i clicked AUTO DETECT for video option it shows me low and when i try to play with high config i got a crappy and blured screen...And my xbox controller is not detecting ( as i didnt seen any option for gamepad)..  Plz help ASAP



I manage to use my xbox controller for farcry.. but the probz with graphics still continues plz help...


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> My laptop is *not even a week old* and* I see wear levels*. SAD.. My laptop is always on charge whether I play games or watch movies. Still battery wear level. why ??
> 
> See View attachment 8058


Don't be worried about battery wear level.

Just use the laptop.  These software aren't very accurate about reporting these things and they never report the 'true' reading. A full discharge and recharge, wear level will reduce. well, at least the software will report so.


----------



## ratul (Dec 18, 2012)

manu_saraswat said:


> someone plz help how do i overclock my graphic card via msi afterburner
> inspiron 15r se 7520



follow the guide on first page..



dayslleepper said:


> @Ratul or any one who did a clean install, I had installed windows 7 with 4 new partition using Easeus Partition manager every thing is success. But i gt confused in one thing, abt driver Do i have to install all the drivers which it came with a cd ... If not from where i have to install the drivers..? Plz answer ASAP...
> 
> And @Saransh, I ordered one anti glare one and gt it 2 days before but never tried it... anyways will try it out in 2-3 days...size and everything is perfect from Laptop Originals...



download from dell's website here: *www.dell.com/support/drivers/in/en/indhs1/Product/inspiron-15r-se-7520



santoshk87 said:


> Yes its FHD
> 
> My cores temperature goes up to max of 74 degrees celsius while playing CS: GO. So is it ok or I need a cooling pad ?



temps are fine, and about the wear level, i had 2% wear level the day i received it, so it's kinda "normal" for dell.. 



admn_head said:


> mine works perfectly good on all 4 usb ports.. and fyi, all usb ports are 3.0 ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i too hate windows update, but after entering into pentesting, i have realized that it's a must to update the windows, else you are at a very great risk, windows iso's are released in a year or two, in the name of service packs, which too is speculated to end with windows 8, so either update day to day, or wait forever for those iso's..
Without windows update, you know that even XP SP3 (latest iso) can be hacked in few seconds, but fully updated xp would make a hacker go berserk.. 
And windows 8 is relatively new, not updating it can introduce some serious bugs and incompatibilities, so i would suggest the settings that i prefer, to notify me when updates are available, so that i can choose which updates to install and which not..

About the drivers, yes beta will give you better performance, first remove amd drivers from catalyst install manager, then from add/remove programs, then run driver sweeper..
Then firstly install latest intel drivers if you have'nt, after that install the latest betas..



dayslleepper said:


> Guys Plz check my 3D Mark11 Scores after a clean install of win + Drivers...3D Mark 11 Score
> 
> Did everything seems to correct, right.. or am i in a wrong way ?
> 
> And i didnt overclock my GPU.. Do i have to or not...If so i will follow Ratul's guide in facebook..Is it gud engh?



the scores seem to be ok without overclock, and the guide is safe and tested, you can follow that..



dayslleepper said:


> I manage to use my xbox controller for farcry.. but the probz with graphics still continues plz help...



have'nt tried far cry 1, currently playing far cry 3.. 
try running it on power saving mode, i think far cry 1 can be handled by HD4000..


----------



## tanvir37 (Dec 18, 2012)

Flipkart coming up with Lenovo Z500 
Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-341235) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com
It has nvidia gt 645m, which according to notebookcheck.net is slightly better than ati 7730m


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 18, 2012)

ratul said:


> have'nt tried far cry 1, currently playing far cry 3..
> try running it on power saving mode, i think far cry 1 can be handled by HD4000..



ohhh bt hve any idea abt this probz.. Some Screenshots are here...1 2 3


----------



## ratul (Dec 19, 2012)

tanvir37 said:


> Flipkart coming up with Lenovo Z500
> Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-341235) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com
> It has nvidia gt 645m, which according to notebookcheck.net is slightly better than ati 7730m



looks like a gr8 deal 2 me, but let's wait for d price..



dayslleepper said:


> ohhh bt hve any idea abt this probz.. Some Screenshots are here...1 2 3



well, seeing these artifacts indicates graphics issues, have you tried on HD4000???
it cud be that amd beta drivers cud not be supporting the game..


----------



## Jripper (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay didn't use my laptop for a few days(was busy gaming on desktop )
today turned on laptop and battery wear levels have risen to 5% :O
Anyone found an effective way to keep this wear level down?

@ratul Previously I was using your 3 day charge and then use method.

And also, how do you clean the screen? My screen has dust spread across it and it looks bad when the machine is off and I look at the screen in the sunlight. Its not visible when I turn on the laptop though.

@dayslleeper  Long ago I had a desktop with integrated Ati graphics(HD 4200). Back then I installed far cry 1 once and had that problem which you posted screenshots of. The ground and water were all blue and no paths were visible.

But I installed far cry 1 on my new desktop just to check but it was fine. Have you updated your graphics drivers? If not,I suggest you do that and also try running the game in high-performance mode.


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 19, 2012)

*I am planning to place the cooling pad on my bed and keep the laptop over it. And then play the high graphics games.* Will this work out with Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo Cooling Pad ?? 

1. Based on its structure, does it blow out hot air even if its kept on bed and blocked from below ?
2. Will the laptop slip even if moved a little. I heard that this is a common problem with elevated cooling pads.
3. My laptop is 15.6" Dell 15r turbo. So is it too big for it? 
4. Also I have noticed that the vents in Inspiron turbo are in between left edge and centre of the base. So does this cooling pad suits it coz I dont think it ll be able to suck-in the hot air from the left side vents as the fan placement is towards centre.
5. Any better options inspite of Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo Cooling Pad ?? Cooling is the main concern. Budget is within 3000.


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 19, 2012)

tanvir37 said:


> Flipkart coming up with Lenovo Z500
> Lenovo Ideapad Z500 (59-341235) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph): Flipkart.com
> It has nvidia gt 645m, which according to notebookcheck.net is slightly better than ati 7730m




will be around 47000-49000. I will wait for this.


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 19, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> will be around 47000-49000. I will wait for this.



no it wont will be atleast 55 or 56  

current 630m model with i7 comes at 62K .


----------



## tanvir37 (Dec 19, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> no it wont will be atleast 55 or 56
> 
> current 630m model with i7 comes at 62K .



Checked it out at a retailer
is priced at Rs 50490/-
comes with 1 GB nvidia GT645m


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 20, 2012)

for 50490 you can buy dell corei7 with 4 GB - 1 GB GPU - Win 8


----------



## ratul (Dec 20, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay didn't use my laptop for a few days(was busy gaming on desktop )
> today turned on laptop and battery wear levels have risen to 5% :O
> Anyone found an effective way to keep this wear level down?
> 
> ...



nope, that's the best that i have to keep the wear level in control, gosh these dell batteries seem to be pre-programmed to automate the wear level increase, it's almost same for everyone, no matter how they use it.. 
For the screen, i use lens cleaner (same that's use for specs.. ), put in on a cloth (again the specs cleaning cloth) and then wipe the screen with it, that cloth easily reaches corners and does'nt scratch the screen..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay didn't use my laptop for a few days(was busy gaming on desktop )
> today turned on laptop and battery wear levels have risen to 5% :O
> Anyone found an effective way to keep this wear level down?
> 
> ...



When i got the lap i was on 0% wear level and within 1 day of usage even in the late night, i gt my wear level to 8.83% as i was a dmb fool coz i was partitioning , reinstalling the windows and downloading & installing the drivers on BATTERY... the next day my wear level goes to 9%....right now it is abt 5 days and my wear level is still 9%, i tried to figure out one thing i have to use the heavy applications, games, and everything in high performance when PLUGGED mode... but while on battery we should have to use only songs, movies, browsing and downloading... and the rest of the things should be on BATTERY in Power save Mode.... I am still on Plugged mode....Hope this 9% will go on like that.. 

And i got a Mosto Lap Accessories box, in tht i gt a wired mouse, a fiber cloth+Spray for monitor cleaning +keyboard sweeper + Multimedia+Sim Card reader,writer + AC Universal Power socket + Headset with micro phone for chatting...

The best thing is i got a Philips Portable speaker which can be attached with laptop monitor, great sound (Sterio)..but no bass


----------



## santoshk87 (Dec 20, 2012)

santoshk87 said:


> *I am planning to place the cooling pad on my bed and keep the laptop over it. And then play the high graphics games.* Will this work out with Cooler Master Notepal Infinite Evo Cooling Pad ??
> 
> 1. Based on its structure, does it blow out hot air even if its kept on bed and blocked from below ?
> 2. Will the laptop slip even if moved a little. I heard that this is a common problem with elevated cooling pads.
> ...



Somebody plz answer my query.


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 20, 2012)

Go to some mall and see whether the one you want to buy has rubber grips or not.. But even if it has rubber grips sometimes when you are completely into playing the game there are chances that it may slip due to your excessive movement..


----------



## dheemanth10 (Dec 20, 2012)

i dont get it why people are so worried about small font size in FHD displays ... i have no prob with font size on my FHD display ...if u r worried about font size in FHD displays then how about  font size in retina displays 2880x1800 ....they'll nvr make laptops with such displays if there is any problem ....so please stop this font size issue ...FHD display is certainly  worth the extra bucks go for it ....as for gaming u can reduce the resolution to 1600x900 u cant notice much difference but the performance is certainly btr ..


----------



## nandu26 (Dec 20, 2012)

dheemanth10 said:


> i dont get it why people are so worried about small font size in FHD displays ... i have no prob with font size on my FHD display ...if u r worried about font size in FHD displays then how about  font size in retina displays 2880x1800 ....they'll nvr make laptops with such displays if there is any problem ....so please stop this font size issue ...FHD display is certainly  worth the extra bucks go for it ....as for gaming u can reduce the resolution to 1600x900 u cant notice much difference but the performance is certainly btr ..




Can you attach a picture with yahoo opened in FHD (max resolution)?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 20, 2012)

@dayslleeper yeah I know, I use heavy stuff while on power only. And I don't game on it either. On battery,I just surf the net,listen to music(headphones) etc. Don't know what I should do to keep battery wear level to 5.40%(current state).


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 21, 2012)

Guys my graphic probz in Farcry1 is solved, lots of browsing from morning and atlast got fixed it...If any of u guys have any graphics probz in Farcry1 go over here and get cleared...Click Here....

And @Jripper, Yep our battery is a fuking one, but dont worry i think we can control over it too... I browsed alot for it, for now plz use the lap only on plug mode and if u are using battery then get charging when it is in 40%, most of the guys are telling to maintain the charging & discharging cycle b/w 40-100%... and try to calibrate it once in 3 months...I plan to calibrate it 2morrow as mine is 9% wear...
But the good thing i notice tht till yesterday mine was 9%wear and while on battery it was showing max 2hr 50min left (Not using any heavy things)... but 2day mine was showing 3hr 45min average ( watching movies & songs)...


btw guys this lap is awesome in all respects except some in battery things..


----------



## dheemanth10 (Dec 21, 2012)

nandu26 said:


> Can you attach a picture with yahoo opened in FHD (max resolution)?


yahoo at fhd res


----------



## Jripper (Dec 21, 2012)

^ I know. However different people suggest different charging cycles. Someone suggested 20-90% cycle. Others say 30-100. Not sure which to follow. If only they gave us something other than sanyo batteries. -_-


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 21, 2012)

just ordered the i5 15r with full hd. hope it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Jakes (Dec 21, 2012)

any one got discount coupon codes for this site Compuindia Dell express SHIP AFFILIATE


----------



## Zeon (Dec 21, 2012)

Can any one show screen shot of dell inspiron 15r HD 1366x768 Screen. I want to see how Hd 1366x768 resolution looks on 15 inch screen. Show me the pictures of desktop and open the browser with yahoo website.
Then I will decide between these two 
17 version with HD Display 1366x768
i5 version with FULL HD Display 1920x1080


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 22, 2012)

here is my I7 with HD Display (1366x768)--Desktop ---Yahoo...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 22, 2012)

dheemanth10 said:


> yahoo at fhd res
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8088





dayslleepper said:


> here is my I7 with HD Display (1366x768)--Desktop ---Yahoo...



thanks guys, my present desktop has a 1024 pixels vertically, anything less than that would have hurt my hands and eyes. glad i opted for full hd.


----------



## dheemanth10 (Dec 22, 2012)

Digital Fragger said:


> thanks guys, my present desktop has a 1024 pixels vertically, anything less than that would have hurt my hands and eyes. glad i opted for full hd.



yea its one of the best laptop displays out there


----------



## Zeon (Dec 22, 2012)

Are inspiron laptops cheaper in stores as compared to online price. Has anyone checked?


----------



## ratul (Dec 23, 2012)

Zeon said:


> Are inspiron laptops cheaper in stores as compared to online price. Has anyone checked?



what stores are you talking about???
if it's local stores or dealers, yes they sell cheaper, but if you are talking about the DELL store, they sell at the same online price...


----------



## Zeon (Dec 23, 2012)

ratul said:


> what stores are you talking about???
> if it's local stores or dealers, yes they sell cheaper, but if you are talking about the DELL store, they sell at the same online price...


Yes local stores in my city those listed on dells website
Dell Store Locator


----------



## ratul (Dec 23, 2012)

Zeon said:


> Yes local stores in my city those listed on dells website
> Dell Store Locator



yes, DELL *exclusive* stores would price the lappy @ online rates..
dealers would allow you to bargain, so choice is yours..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 24, 2012)

How much speed u guys are getting from usb 3.0, i am getting only 7-9mbps


----------



## ratul (Dec 24, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> How much speed u guys are getting from usb 3.0, i am getting only 7-9mbps



i think you are using windows 7 right??
is this speed is on all of the ports or some specific ports, have you installed the latest USB drivers by intel???
i get ~50MBps on left side ports, as right side one's don't work on win8 drivers, but that's win8 bug, your's should be resolved by the latest drivers *here*...
Also make sure to format in NTFS...
*i.imgur.com/KUhdW.jpg​


----------



## Jripper (Dec 24, 2012)

^ Thats too low. :O I get 70-85 mbps on average. Lowest is around 35mbps(hapened once when I was copying 230gb at once).


----------



## ratul (Dec 24, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Thats too low. :O I get 70-85 mbps on average. Lowest is around 35mbps(hapened once when I was copying 230gb at once).



i don't get that, but was getting 60-70MBps on the Ubuntu 12.10 livecd, i think Win8 USB drivers are unstable, and lots of people are having different problems with win8 USB3.0 drivers, like slow speed, drive unmounting etc..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> i think you are using windows 7 right??
> is this speed is on all of the ports or some specific ports, have you installed the latest USB drivers by intel???
> i get ~50MBps on left side ports, as right side one's don't work on win8 drivers, but that's win8 bug, your's should be resolved by the latest drivers *here*...
> Also make sure to format in NTFS...
> *i.imgur.com/KUhdW.jpg​




Yea i am using win7, I just checked with the same soft tht u are using and i am getting results as 


but while transferring data from my sony 8gb pendrive or via my mobile usb transfer , i am getting only 7-9mbps max for 4-6gb transferring...is it problem tht i am using a usb 2.0 device... idk how to check tht..?


----------



## ratul (Dec 24, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Yea i am using win7, I just checked with the same soft tht u are using and i am getting results as View attachment 8149
> 
> but while transferring data from my sony 8gb pendrive or via my mobile usb transfer , i am getting only 7-9mbps max for 4-6gb transferring...is it problem tht i am using a usb 2.0 device... idk how to check tht..?



firstly, the image you posted is of C:, not of the USB device you are using..
And secondly, you are saying these speeds for USB 2.0 pen drive??? 
To check, see if the USB jack of pen drive is blue inside or not, if it's blue it's USB 3.0, else it's USB 2.0, and it's the normal speed for pen drives with USB 2.0, even USB 3.0 pen drives reach ~20MBps AFAIK..
To check USB 3.0 transfer speeds, try with a USB 3.0 HDD..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 24, 2012)

Okzz... when i try to transfer 5.5gb from one of my local disk to another, it is taking abt 4 minutes and in the mean while i am trying to open mozilla , it was not opening and got opened and gets hanged... when the transfer gets finished everything seems to be perfect... y is tht ?


----------



## ratul (Dec 24, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Okzz... when i try to transfer 5.5gb from one of my local disk to another, it is taking abt 4 minutes and in the mean while i am trying to open mozilla , it was not opening and got opened and gets hanged... when the transfer gets finished everything seems to be perfect... y is tht ?



that's because of i7 3rd gen... 
just kidding, it's because of the "bottlenecked" 5400rpm HDD under the lappy, as transfer of files require heavy read and write cycles, 5400rpm drives are easily bottlenecked by this operation, opening firefox or any other application requires reading from disk and loading it into main memory, as reading speed and all the seeking time is already used by file transfer, therefore application seems to be opening slow or frozen, until it's completely loaded in the main memory...
SSD's don't have this problem as they don't have to move any mechanical head to simultaneously reach to any fragment on HDD, they just open it from the cell location, so this problem can only be removed by using a SSD..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 24, 2012)

check this out ratul, i gt it when i am transferring data frm mobile via usb to hard disk....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 25, 2012)

ratul said:


> just kidding, it's because of the "bottlenecked" 5400rpm HDD under the lappy, as transfer of files require heavy read and write cycles, 5400rpm drives are easily bottlenecked by this operation, opening firefox or any other application requires reading from disk and loading it into main memory, as reading speed and all the seeking time is already used by file transfer, therefore application seems to be opening slow or frozen, until it's completely loaded in the main memory...



5400rpm HDDs are not that slow as you're reflecting them to be. The problem could be due to any minor reason, background process, mozilla problem, file sector corrupt, or even HDD bottleneck in this specific case (when some other program which is not mentioned, is also eating disk bandwidth).



dayslleepper said:


> check this out ratul, i gt it when i am transferring data frm mobile via usb to hard disk.... View attachment 8150



Its fine, the speed mostly depends on the quality of cable OEM provided you. Chinese cables give 1-2MB/s while cables of some good devices such as ext HDDs or some PMPs give up to 30MB/s.


----------



## ratul (Dec 25, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> check this out ratul, i gt it when i am transferring data frm mobile via usb to hard disk.... View attachment 8150



yes, transferring from mobile via USB depends on the USB cable, it seems ok speed to me..



dashing.sujay said:


> 5400rpm HDDs are not that slow as you're reflecting them to be. The problem could be due to any minor reason, background process, mozilla problem, file sector corrupt, or even HDD bottleneck in this specific case (when some other program which is not mentioned, is also eating disk bandwidth).



yes, they are not slow, but bottlenecking does'nt only mean speed..
it's not only 5400rpm drives, but most of the mechanical drives out there, i have 7200rpm drive on my desktop, and that too suffers from same lags...
it's because of whenever any data is to be fetched from mechanical drive, the head have to reach certain tracks and sectors on disk, and then read out the fragments of the files, as transfer process requires a large read and write cycles, therefore almost all heads of the HDD are used by it, and when you open any application, the head simultaneously try to fetch the application files, as well as handling transfer processes resulting in the lags, thus mechanical drives are bottlenecks on these systems..
SSD's don't have any moving parts, they just need to send a signal to specified cell location, and file is read from there, that's what i meant to say, not that 5400rpm's are slow..


----------



## tanvir37 (Dec 26, 2012)

Is the 'Accidental Damage Protection' a one time claim?


----------



## ratul (Dec 26, 2012)

tanvir37 said:


> Is the 'Accidental Damage Protection' a one time claim?



i don't think so.. 
the guy @ dell store told me that you can claim as many as you want, one time policy just is for laptop replacement, you can replace one laptop per year of your warranty..


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 26, 2012)

my wear level went to 9.10%, so i decided to calibrate my battery 2day and took alot of hours, while full discharging i gt only 2 hrs (with full brightness screen, hearing songs for abt 30 minutes, watched movies for 55 minutes, and 2 hrs of downloading with IDM, and 10-15 min of browsing ) Is it a good battery life ??.. as i thought of min 3 hrs 

and btw after calibration i gt my wear level back to 2.5%  bt there is no change in Total Capacity, Previously it was 46800 mWh and now also the same....as my designed is 48000mWh.... So is this total capacity same for all u guys... ?
 and why these 2 capacity are different and any tips to improve.. ?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 27, 2012)

^ How did you calibrate? Can you elaborate?
My wear level is at 5.87%. And its at 45,180 mwh.


----------



## dayslleepper (Dec 29, 2012)

Calibration Method that i had done : Charge upto 100% (Full charge ) and keep the charger connected for 2 hrs to lap  ( U can use the lap @ high performance at tht time ) and then make a new plan in the Power options and name it as Calibrator... and in the settings keep everything to NEVER and then go to Advanced settings >> Battery and then change the critical Battery action to Hibernate in Battery, Low battery level to 0%, Critical Battery % to 5%, Low battery notification to OFF, Do Nothing in Low Battery action, Reserve Battery level to 0% if u can or the least... 

Then use this plan as current and if u had activate the automatic plan in Battery Care, Plz disable it and activate Calibrator Plan....Then disconnect the charger and use the lap as normal and discharge until it gets switched off.. seconds Before switched off u can see a orange color in battery Indicator of lap...it means it got fully discharged...Then wait for abt 2 hrs, after 2 hrs connect ur charger to lap and keep the lap in off "MEAN WHILE PLZ DONT SWITCH ON " and u can see a white color in Battery indicator of lap and keep it until the white color gets off... it means ur Lap gets Fully charged... Then Switch on the lap while connector plugged in and change ur power plan to automatic or balanced... Now ur Lap battery got Calibrated and should have to show correct reading....


----------



## Jripper (Dec 29, 2012)

^ Thanks. that was helpful


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 30, 2012)

someone bought the laptop screen guard from laptoporiginals how is it?


----------



## josin (Dec 31, 2012)

please help me choose a 4Gb ram for my Inspiron 15 R SE 7520 (core i7 3612Qm). I intend to buy this one. 
so my humble questions are
1.will this be compatible with the existing ram in my system?
2. flipkart has mentioned that it is for Mac so is it only for mac?
I am attaching the cpuz values for my system, please help me guys.


----------



## ratul (Dec 31, 2012)

josin said:


> please help me choose a 4Gb ram for my Inspiron 15 R SE 7520 (core i7 3612Qm). I intend to buy this one.
> so my humble questions are
> 1.will this be compatible with the existing ram in my system?
> 2. flipkart has mentioned that it is for Mac so is it only for mac?
> I am attaching the cpuz values for my system, please help me guys.



i don't think so, as on GSkill website too, it's for MACbook pro only.. *www.gskill.com/products.php?index=564


----------



## josin (Dec 31, 2012)

ratul said:


> i don't think so, as on GSkill website too, it's for MACbook pro only.. G.SKILL- World leading DDR3 computer memory and SSD manufacturer -Products



but the CAS latency (11-11-11-28) and the pin configuration(204) are the same?


----------



## ratul (Dec 31, 2012)

josin said:


> but the CAS latency (11-11-11-28) and the pin configuration(204) are the same?



yes they are, but GSkill website even says that only 2012 Macbook pro's mobo is compatible, so i highly doubt that our systems will recognise it..


----------



## josin (Dec 31, 2012)

ratul said:


> yes they are, but GSkill website even says that only 2012 Macbook pro's mobo is compatible, so i highly doubt that our systems will recognise it..



bad news....are there any ram for our systems with CAS latency (11-11-11-28)......... any links?

ok what about this one

the same has been spotted here too with a reduced price tag


----------



## shadowstep (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone about to buy Dell 15R turbo, is the 6% discount(for students/corporates) still there?


----------



## androiderrr (Dec 31, 2012)

josin said:


> bad news....are there any ram for our systems with CAS latency (11-11-11-28)......... any links?
> 
> ok what about this one
> 
> the same has been spotted here too with a reduced price tag



Thats too costly...I purchased GSKILL 4GB RAM(1600MHZ) with CAS LATENCY 11-11-11-28 from nehru place at Rs 1472.....with lifetime warrenty.
I have successfully installed it on my inspiron 15R 7520 that came originally with 4GB RAM.
Both the RAM is running fine in dual channel mode.To run RAM in dual channel mode you need to have both the RAM of same CAS latency...an this is the only benefit of buying RAM of same CAS
RAM of other latency will also work but they will not work in dual channel mode.......RAM of different clock speed like 1200mhz will also work but BIOS will downgrade ur original RAM also to 1600Mhz


----------



## androiderrr (Dec 31, 2012)

josin said:


> bad news....are there any ram for our systems with CAS latency (11-11-11-28)......... any links?
> 
> ok what about this one
> 
> the same has been spotted here too with a reduced price tag



Before buying RAM just ensure two things
1)Cache latency should be 11-11-11-28
2)Clock speed should be 1600Mhz
3)Gskill has this specification available...just contact their nearest retailer or distributor


----------



## josin (Jan 1, 2013)

androiderrr said:


> Before buying RAM just ensure two things
> 1)Cache latency should be 11-11-11-28
> 2)Clock speed should be 1600Mhz
> 3)Gskill has this specification available...just contact their nearest retailer or distributor



Thanks man. Gskill has no authorized retailer/distributor in kerala The one wholesale dealer who promised me to sell the same wanted me to pay 2750/- for that( well i offered him that i can get it for him for just 1900/-). At last i bought it from e-Bay   for 1650/-.. Delhi is too far away from Kerala...


----------



## santoshk87 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lately, weneva I click any icon/tile on windows 8 home screen, it takes too long to launch. I mean the icon will be displayed for 1-2 mins and then it opens. I cant understand wats the problem. All my drivers are updated.


----------



## ratul (Jan 1, 2013)

santoshk87 said:


> Lately, weneva I click any icon/tile on windows 8 home screen, it takes too long to launch. I mean the icon will be displayed for 1-2 mins and then it opens. I cant understand wats the problem. All my drivers are updated.



can't comment on this, i don't use start screen, total waste, instead i use Start8..


----------



## androiderrr (Jan 2, 2013)

josin said:


> Thanks man. Gskill has no authorized retailer/distributor in kerala The one wholesale dealer who promised me to sell the same wanted me to pay 2750/- for that( well i offered him that i can get it for him for just 1900/-). At last i bought it from e-Bay   for 1650/-.. Delhi is too far away from Kerala...



The is the same RAM that iam using.You see the size of this RAM is slightly larger than other laptop memory.When you will open ur dell laptop backcover to install this,you will find two slots of RAM.The first slot is already filled and 2nd is empty.Now what u will have to do is remove original RAM from 1st slot and install ur g.skill there...and install the original dell RAM on 2nd slot.
This is because G.skill donot fit in second slot....I did this foolishness when I was installing the RAM... And i had almost break the RAM slot...after many failed attempts...
i decided to try to install it on first slot...and it got their quite easily and also Dell RAM had no issue while installing on 2nd slot



josin said:


> Thanks man. Gskill has no authorized retailer/distributor in kerala The one wholesale dealer who promised me to sell the same wanted me to pay 2750/- for that( well i offered him that i can get it for him for just 1900/-). At last i bought it from e-Bay   for 1650/-.. Delhi is too far away from Kerala...



The is the same RAM that iam using.You see the size of this RAM is slightly larger than other laptop memory.When you will open ur dell laptop backcover to install this,you will find two slots of RAM.The first slot is already filled and 2nd is empty.Now what u will have to do is remove original RAM from 1st slot and install ur g.skill there...and install the original dell RAM on 2nd slot.
This is because G.skill donot fit in second slot....I did this foolishness when I was installing the RAM... And i had almost break the RAM slot...after many failed attempts...
i decided to try to install it on first slot...and it got their quite easily and also Dell RAM had no issue while installing on 2nd slot



saaransh9 said:


> someone bought the laptop screen guard from laptoporiginals how is it?



Yes i did.........it works quite fine....you can go for it...it not only reduces reflection but also reduces eye strain


----------



## josin (Jan 2, 2013)

androiderrr said:


> The is the same RAM that iam using.You see the size of this RAM is slightly larger than other laptop memory.When you will open ur dell laptop backcover to install this,you will find two slots of RAM.The first slot is already filled and 2nd is empty.Now what u will have to do is remove original RAM from 1st slot and install ur g.skill there...and install the original dell RAM on 2nd slot.
> This is because G.skill donot fit in second slot....I did this foolishness when I was installing the RAM... And i had almost break the RAM slot...after many failed attempts...
> i decided to try to install it on first slot...and it got their quite easily and also Dell RAM had no issue while installing on 2nd slot



Oh god ....thanks a thousand times....difference in size of rams ...i may never have figured it out,cause I have never encountered such an issue in my life.


----------



## dayslleepper (Jan 2, 2013)

saaransh9 said:


> someone bought the laptop screen guard from laptoporiginals how is it?



I had bought it.... Its a nice one, gives a matte look now... and anyways worth for 260 bucks...


----------



## saaransh9 (Jan 2, 2013)

dayslleepper said:


> I had bought it.... Its a nice one, gives a matte look now... and anyways worth for 260 bucks...



u had it,what r u using it now?


----------



## dayslleepper (Jan 3, 2013)

saaransh9 said:


> u had it,what r u using it now?



I mean the same thing ( Laptop Originals---Anti Glare Screen ) , Sorry for my English


----------



## ratul (Jan 3, 2013)

guys, new BIOS and IRST drivers are available, but i am getting error while downloading "File not found.."
Can anyone of you download it?? Here: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India


----------



## sam142000 (Jan 3, 2013)

ratul said:


> guys, new BIOS and IRST drivers are available, but i am getting error while downloading "File not found.."
> Can anyone of you download it?? Here: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India



Maybe they haven't uploaded the file completely!! Try downloading tomorrow!!


----------



## ratul (Jan 3, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> Maybe they haven't uploaded the file completely!! Try downloading tomorrow!!



yeah, they gives the link pretty early, and are too slow in uploading those files..


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 4, 2013)

I contacted compuindia to purchase a laptop and asked who will ship the laptop if I buy directly from Dell online store. The staff told me that they will ship the laptop after getting confirmation from Dell.

Is it true that compuindia ships laptop if I order through Dell directly ?

Anand


----------



## dayslleepper (Jan 4, 2013)

Guys who used the new Drivers, plz review abt it... and is it compatible for win 7 too ?


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 4, 2013)

I want to know whether the build quality of Inspiron 15R is same as 15R Turbo.


----------



## ratul (Jan 4, 2013)

dayslleepper said:


> Guys who used the new Drivers, plz review abt it... and is it compatible for win 7 too ?



don't know about win7, but win8 irst driver has fixed memory leak issue, and bios update, well don't see any improvement... 



nandu26 said:


> I want to know whether the build quality of Inspiron 15R is same as 15R Turbo.



almost, 15r is all plastic, and 15r turbo front panel is anodised aluminium..


----------



## saaransh9 (Jan 4, 2013)

ratul said:


> don't know about win7, but win8 irst driver has fixed memory leak issue, and bios update, well don't see any improvement...
> 
> 
> 
> almost, 15r is all plastic, and 15r turbo front panel is anodised aluminium..



alctually not the locks on the armrest n base are more on 15r turbo n there are more screws n parts r fixed better.
i have seen this my self my roommate have 15r n i have 15r turbo


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 4, 2013)

@ratul:

front panel  -> Do you mean display panel?


----------



## ratul (Jan 4, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> @ratul:
> 
> front panel  -> Do you mean display panel?



yes, the front cover and the palmrest area, they say it's made of anodized aluminium, and much better build quality as confirmed by saransh, i was just speaking what i read, but he has seen those two face to face, so 15r turbo must be a better build lappy overall..


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey guys, bit of an old timer here. Posting after ages!

Just wanted to know what you folks think of this deal.

Dell Inspiron 14 N5420
Processor: Intel Core i7-3612QM (2.10 GHz, 6 MB L3 Cache, up to 3.10 GHz)
Chipset: Mobile Intel HM77 Express Chipset
RAM: 1x 4GB (will increase to 8 myself)
Ubuntu Installed
Graphics: nVidia GeForce GT 630M (won't be used for much gaming. Only some HD video editing)
HDD: 1 TB (5400RPM)
Warranty: 2 YEAR with 1 year accident replacemnt
Targus bag free.
Thai Keyboard. But I can kive with it!
Thai model but I know how warranty can be transferred here. Ex Dell guy here 

All this for Rs.41,800

Good?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jan 5, 2013)

^ yup, very good. but confirm if it is really i7 or an i5. haven't heard of an  i7 at ~40k.


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 5, 2013)

Any member purchased laptop from compuindia.com ? Which is better - Dell online store or Compuindia


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Jan 5, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^ yup, very good. but confirm if it is really i7 or an i5. haven't heard of an  i7 at ~40k.



It is an i7 for sure. The said model seems to be unavailable in India. I found it on the Thailand website, though. Here

Inspiron 14R laptop


----------



## dan4u (Jan 5, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Any member purchased laptop from compuindia.com ? Which is better - Dell online store or Compuindia



well its affiliated with dell, so its reliable. and it will reach you within 2-3 days, no need to wait for 10-14 days. all the laptops are pre-built, get from compuindia if you're in a hurry.


----------



## ratul (Jan 6, 2013)

Wh!Zk!D said:


> It is an i7 for sure. The said model seems to be unavailable in India. I found it on the Thailand website, though. Here
> 
> Inspiron 14R laptop



but it states i5 and i7 versions, are you sure the i7 one is 40k???


----------



## josin (Jan 7, 2013)

now flipkart has RAM for our beloved DELL Inspiron 15R TURBO and special edition ones


----------



## Jakes (Jan 7, 2013)

can anyone answer this, I have searched all over some say it would look better and the others say it will look worse.
Dell inspiron 15r turbo
would games at 1366x768 on a 1920x1080 screen look worse than a 1366x768 screen on native resolution?[/B]
or
would games at 1366x768 resolution on a 1920x1080 screen look worse than playing games on 1366x768 screen on 1366x768 resolution?


----------



## rider (Jan 7, 2013)

@ratul how is thread goin on?


----------



## josin (Jan 8, 2013)

i received my 4 GB g-skill ram yesterday, with in a minute i opened my lap and installed the ram to the second slot.Every thing went well. But i was shocked to realize that the ram is not recognized by my lap. I opened it again and removed the new ram and installed the dell ram in the second slot.....lap failed to boot even to bios..two beep sounds( means no ram detected) oops...2nd slot is a failure....then i tested the G-Skill one by inserting it to the slot 0..it worked fine. I wasted no time called the dell guy and showed the two beeps sound to him...he too was quick and registered the complaint, after an hour the local dell service manager called me and promised me that my lap's MOBo will get replaced with in 24 hrs...keeping my fingers crossed...

so guys if your lap's second slot is empty check it asap....

*EDIT*: Problem solved by dell service guy. It was not the problem of the motherboard but a small paper piece caused all this trouble..it was hiding inside the Ram slot Well I think there is no parallel to dell service, they were in my Home within 24hr and they actually came with a fresh piece of Mobo....they are just superb...


----------



## ratul (Jan 8, 2013)

Jakes said:


> can anyone answer this, I have searched all over some say it would look better and the others say it will look worse.
> Dell inspiron 15r turbo
> would games at 1366x768 on a 1920x1080 screen look worse than a 1366x768 screen on native resolution?[/B]
> or
> would games at 1366x768 resolution on a 1920x1080 screen look worse than playing games on 1366x768 screen on 1366x768 resolution?



Yes, they might look slightly pixelated, but it's certainly not that much noticable according to me..
playing @ native resolutions always have their benefits, but playing @ 768p on 1080p could'nt look that bad, but it might look bad against the same game playing @ 1080p..



rider said:


> @ratul how is thread goin on?



as you can see, it's breathing.. 
not too many questions now as their seems to be less buyers in this season... 



josin said:


> i received my 4 GB g-skill ram yesterday, with in a minute i opened my lap and installed the ram to the second slot.Every thing went well. But i was shocked to realize that the ram is not recognized by my lap. I opened it again and removed the new ram and installed the dell ram in the second slot.....lap failed to boot even to bios..two beep sounds( means no ram detected) oops...2nd slot is a failure....then i tested the G-Skill one by inserting it to the slot 0..it worked fine. I wasted no time called the dell guy and showed the two beeps sound to him...he too was quick and registered the complaint, after an hour the local dell service manager called me and promised me that my lap's MOBo will get replaced with in 24 hrs...keeping my fingers crossed...
> 
> so guys if your lap's second slot is empty check it asap....



woah, that mini heart attack.. 
but mobo now would be a refurbished one..


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2013)

ratul said:


> as you can see, it's breathing..
> not too many questions now as their seems to be less buyers in this season...



Because most of them waiting for the new Intel Haswell processors.


----------



## josin (Jan 8, 2013)

ratul said:


> woah, that mini heart attack..
> but mobo now would be a refurbished one..


EDIT: Problem solved by dell service guy. It was not the problem of the motherboard but a small paper piece caused all this trouble..it was hiding inside the Ram slot Well I think there is no parallel to dell service, they were in my Home within 24hr and they actually came with a fresh piece of Mobo....they are just superb...


----------



## dayslleepper (Jan 8, 2013)

New Intel Haswell Proccy ??


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2013)

dayslleepper said:


> New Intel Haswell Proccy ??



4th gen core-i processors. Google it.


----------



## ratul (Jan 9, 2013)

josin said:


> EDIT: Problem solved by dell service guy. It was not the problem of the motherboard but a small paper piece caused all this trouble..it was hiding inside the Ram slot Well I think there is no parallel to dell service, they were in my Home within 24hr and they actually came with a fresh piece of Mobo....they are just superb...



yup, dell service is awesome, they are always on time and with ammo required..


----------



## Jakes (Jan 9, 2013)

I have order Dell inspiron 15r turbo 
i7 version from compuindia.
The order is processing, money is debited from the account. How long does it stays in processing stage?

edit

I phoned them they said I have to submit vat form then only they can deliver in my area.   I cancelled the order they said they will refund my money in a week.


----------



## venkatv21 (Jan 9, 2013)

Which is better 14R Turbo or 15R Turbo.
and which is bulkier?? 
which gives less noise and more battery life. 

Which is more important 3632QM + 2.2GHZ or 3210M + 2.5GHZ??
please clarify & comment

i am confused as to which one to buy. Lenovo Ideapad or Dell Inspiron 14R turbo or Inspiron 15R Turbo.

i need a very good performance laptop with 14 inch and less weight. but looks like i couldnt find anyone - as per my expectation.


----------



## adityajss (Jan 9, 2013)

I have Dell Inspiron 4010 N which is 2 yrs old and its working fine but from last 6 months sometimes it got hang and creates irritating buzzing noise. can anyone help me out to solve this problem?


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jakes said:


> I have order Dell inspiron 15r turbo
> i7 version from compuindia.
> The order is processing, money is debited from the account. How long does it stays in processing stage?
> 
> ...



Where are you located? Normally, Form 16 is required which is not required to be signed by ST officer.


----------



## androiderrr (Jan 9, 2013)

adityajss said:


> I have Dell Inspiron 4010 N which is 2 yrs old and its working fine but from last 6 months sometimes it got hang and creates irritating buzzing noise. can anyone help me out to solve this problem?



What kind of beeping sound? Is the beeping sound continuous? I had exactly the same problem with my old dell inspiron.....and I solved it by changing the keyboard


----------



## ratul (Jan 10, 2013)

venkatv21 said:


> Which is better 14R Turbo or 15R Turbo.
> and which is bulkier??
> which gives less noise and more battery life.
> 
> ...



state your needs first, definitely 15R is bulkier as it's a 15.6" screen compared to 14" of 14R.. 
according to your needs, we can clarify that if i7 or i5 would be sufficient for you..


----------



## Jakes (Jan 10, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Where are you located? Normally, Form 16 is required which is not required to be signed by ST officer.





Dehradun uttarakhand

Where can I get that form?

Edit
They said form 17 is required
on their website there is no form 17 *comtax.uk.gov.in/forms


----------



## kickfury (Jan 10, 2013)

Has anyone purchased the 14R Turbo version? I spoke to a Dell representative, it seems this is shipped directly from Malaysia, so they don't provide any customization on the same. The specs are impressive and I'm more inclined for the 14" rather than 15" as I feel it would be less bulkier and I prefer something that is more compact. One concern I have right now is whether there would any issue with spare parts with the 14R Turbo.

Secondly, has anyone gone for the 2 yr extended warranty? Is it worth getting? generally laptops are sturdy and last a long time, not sure about Dell's reputation.


----------



## ratul (Jan 10, 2013)

kickfury said:


> Has anyone purchased the 14R Turbo version? I spoke to a Dell representative, it seems this is shipped directly from Malaysia, so they don't provide any customization on the same. The specs are impressive and I'm more inclined for the 14" rather than 15" as I feel it would be less bulkier and I prefer something that is more compact. One concern I have right now is whether there would any issue with spare parts with the 14R Turbo.
> 
> Secondly, has anyone gone for the 2 yr extended warranty? Is it worth getting? generally laptops are sturdy and last a long time, not sure about Dell's reputation.



i don't have 14R, but for the warranty, i would say go for it..
My friend circle in college covers almost all the major laptop brands in market, and though the need of service depends on how you care for the lappy, most of them have the need for the service after the 1 yr warranty expired, mostly in 1.5-2yrs period, for some motherboard fails, or fan fails, or HDD fails, but they all have needed the service, today's laptops don't have the quality of old laptops, which used to last even 10 yrs., normal life is 3-4yrs for today's laptops, so warranty plays a vital role here..
Choice is upto you..


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 12, 2013)

I am thinking about buying this laptop.. Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Generation core i5.. Where can I get this laptop at the lowest price possible?? Can I get it around 47-48K??


----------



## kickfury (Jan 12, 2013)

Ankur Upadhyay said:


> I am thinking about buying this laptop.. Inspiron 15R SE 3rd Generation core i5.. Where can I get this laptop at the lowest price possible?? Can I get it around 47-48K??



Check out compuindia site - Inspiron 15R TURBO (7520) - Dell


----------



## venkatv21 (Jan 12, 2013)

ratul said:


> state your needs first, definitely 15R is bulkier as it's a 15.6" screen compared to 14" of 14R..
> according to your needs, we can clarify that if i7 or i5 would be sufficient for you..




Hi Ratul,

here's my expectation: I need a 14 or 15 inch inch light weight machine with 1TB HDD, 4 or 6GB RAM, 1GB Graphics with anti-glare display.
in terms of weight, i dont want more than 2.3kgs. 

pls suggest me one.

i recently found that, the machine that i look for is available in Samsung or Sony. I need to check it out.


Best Regards


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 12, 2013)

but its available around 49K in Nehru place.. I jst want to buy it around 47K if possible.


----------



## kickfury (Jan 12, 2013)

If I decide to buy Dell, where should I purchase it from?

(1) Dell website (dell.co.in) / Dell customer care
(2) compuindia website
(3) flipkart
(4) retail outlet

The rates given by Dell website /customer care are probably the highest, but I believe they are the only ones authorized to give students discount (provided I go for 3 yr warranty). Rates in compuindia are good, but they package stuff like anti virus  (increases price) and have fewer customization options. Flipkart is really confusing when it comes to Dell, they have so many variants and even their rates are not on par with Dell company site. Only few retail outlets in Bangalore have Dell on display and their rates are not so attractive.

Would appreciate any advice you can give me. With a budget of 50K, I think I've settled on Dell 15R (Core i5, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Radeon 7670M, 3 yrs warranty, 6% student discount).


----------



## tanvir37 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just received my new *DELL INSPIRON 15R 7520*

1)I wont be making a fresh install of OS, so please tell me what all bloatware is to removed?
2)Also is the default partition manager enough for making partitions?
3)Up to what size can C drive(one that contains the OS) be shrunk?


----------



## ratul (Jan 12, 2013)

venkatv21 said:


> Hi Ratul,
> 
> here's my expectation: I need a 14 or 15 inch inch light weight machine with 1TB HDD, 4 or 6GB RAM, 1GB Graphics with anti-glare display.
> in terms of weight, i dont want more than 2.3kgs.
> ...



well, your requirements are fulfilled by 14r turbo, except the anti-glare display, though you can add a screen protector with anti-glare layer later.. (one of the members has bought it from laptoporiginals)..



tanvir37 said:


> Just received my new *DELL INSPIRON 15R 7520*
> 
> 1)I wont be making a fresh install of OS, so please tell me what all bloatware is to removed?
> 2)Also is the default partition manager enough for making partitions?
> 3)Up to what size can C drive(one that contains the OS) be shrunk?



congrats on your purchase... 

1. The ones you feel you don't need.. 
2. It should be, though it is advisable to format once the windows to partition, but you are'nt going to do that, so try with default partition manager or easeus partition manager, though some of the members here had some bugs with easeus..
3. that depends, i have'nt tried it on my laptop, so try and experiment for it..


----------



## kickfury (Jan 13, 2013)

tanvir37 said:


> Just received my new *DELL INSPIRON 15R 7520*
> 
> 1)I wont be making a fresh install of OS, so please tell me what all bloatware is to removed?
> 2)Also is the default partition manager enough for making partitions?
> 3)Up to what size can C drive(one that contains the OS) be shrunk?



Please share the price and where you ordered it from. Also, is it the Core i5 or i7 model, with or without full hd display?


----------



## tanvir37 (Jan 13, 2013)

kickfury said:


> Please share the price and where you ordered it from. Also, is it the Core i5 or i7 model, with or without full hd display?



Ordered the laptop directly from dell
has i5, without FHD
with 3 yrs complete cover
@58638/-


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 13, 2013)

tanvir37 said:


> Ordered the laptop directly from dell
> has i5, without FHD
> with 3 yrs complete cover
> @58638/-



What about the display? Is it too much glossy?


----------



## tanvir37 (Jan 13, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> What about the display? Is it too much glossy?


Yes, it is little glossy, but i am absolutely fine with it


----------



## kickfury (Jan 13, 2013)

tanvir37 said:


> Ordered the laptop directly from dell
> has i5, without FHD
> with 3 yrs complete cover
> @58638/-



Its a good rate, did they give you any discount? The price is working out to 62K for me.

Also, how long did they take to deliver?


----------



## tanvir37 (Jan 13, 2013)

kickfury said:


> Its a good rate, did they give you any discount? The price is working out to 62K for me.
> 
> Also, how long did they take to deliver?



Got 6% student discount
laptop was delivered in 6 business days


----------



## ratul (Jan 13, 2013)

guys, this is the second time i am getting this error in the past week, laptop does'nt recognise the charger, and battery does'nt charge, pulling out battery or re-inserting charger don't work, but weird enough, the problem vanished automatically both the times in under 5mins, this time i was able to click the pic of the error..
*i.imgur.com/0qkcf.jpg.
Is the mobo failing or charger has gone loose???


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 14, 2013)

tanvir37 said:


> Yes, it is little glossy, but i am absolutely fine with it



Few members here have posted issues regarding batter wear level. Can you check your laptops batter wear level and reply back if it is still a issue?


----------



## dayslleepper (Jan 14, 2013)

My Battery wear level again reduced from 2.88% to 1.60%


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 14, 2013)

I want to know whether battery wear level eproblem exists in all brands - HP, Lenovo etc or is it only for Dell.


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 14, 2013)

guys i've bought dell inspiron 15R i5, 4gb, 500gb, win 8 n 1gb graphic card
Dell Inspiron 15 (3rd Gen Core i5 - 3210M - 4GB - 500GB - 15.6'' - Windows 8) Laptop . Buy Best Dell Inspiron 15 (3rd Gen Core i5 - 3210M - 4GB - 500GB - 15.6'' - Windows 8) Laptop at Lowest Price Online
it costed me 38999 in their homeshop18 superdeals
is it a good deal?? could i've got some better deal than this?
and they're not providing bagpack wid this
guys please tell, i'm confused, did i make a wrong choice purchasing from homeshop18??


----------



## kickfury (Jan 14, 2013)

I called Dell customer care today and they told me that Dell 15R with discrete graphics card (Radeon 7670M) is out of stock! It seems that graphics unit has reached its EOL and the model will be discontinued. Is Dell trying to pull a fast one on me by trying to sell out their other models?


----------



## swordfish (Jan 14, 2013)

Is this  compatible with dell inspiron 15r se? 

is there any difference between 11-11-11 and 11-11-11-28 latency? this one shows 11-11-11.


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 14, 2013)

ratul said:


> guys, this is the second time i am getting this error in the past week, laptop does'nt recognise the charger, and battery does'nt charge, pulling out battery or re-inserting charger don't work, but weird enough, the problem vanished automatically both the times in under 5mins, this time i was able to click the pic of the error..
> *i.imgur.com/0qkcf.jpg.
> Is the mobo failing or charger has gone loose???



My room mate used to face this issue with his XPS 15.....but it got resolved after a BIOS update.Its nothing major.


----------



## ratul (Jan 14, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> My room mate used to face this issue with his XPS 15.....but it got resolved after a BIOS update.Its nothing major.



well, that seems to perfectly fit my case..
as i got this error after 2 days of BIOS update, searched the internet, and found 3 possible culprits:
1. Either the pin of the charger is not properly seating to the jack, so either replace the charger or mobo..
2. Either any capacitor or part of mobo is broken, in this case replace mobo, but this might not be the case with me, as it's automatically fixed both times, if mobo had failed, then the problem must have been permanent.
3. Either a stupid BIOS update is conflicting with the charger settings, this was the case many people faced, after BIOS update, system would sometimes refuse to accept the charger, this probably seems to be my case..

So anybody who has updated to A09, do post that if you have faced this problem or not???
Also after BIOS update A09, my wifi sometimes disconnects and reconnects, but this happens rarely, hardly once for a second or two in 2-3days..


----------



## saaransh9 (Jan 14, 2013)

ratul said:


> well, that seems to perfectly fit my case..
> as i got this error after 2 days of BIOS update, searched the internet, and found 3 possible culprits:
> 1. Either the pin of the charger is not properly seating to the jack, so either replace the charger or mobo..
> 2. Either any capacitor or part of mobo is broken, in this case replace mobo, but this might not be the case with me, as it's automatically fixed both times, if mobo had failed, then the problem must have been permanent.
> ...



i m using a09 but not any such issue


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 14, 2013)

@ Ratul
I then advise you to redownload the bios,install it...If the issue continues,better roll back to previous bios


----------



## sam142000 (Jan 14, 2013)

ratul said:


> well, that seems to perfectly fit my case..
> as i got this error after 2 days of BIOS update, searched the internet, and found 3 possible culprits:
> 1. Either the pin of the charger is not properly seating to the jack, so either replace the charger or mobo..
> 2. Either any capacitor or part of mobo is broken, in this case replace mobo, but this might not be the case with me, as it's automatically fixed both times, if mobo had failed, then the problem must have been permanent.
> ...



I too have A09 BIOS, but I dont face any such problem.


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 15, 2013)

guys i've bought dell inspiron 15R i5, 4gb, 500gb, win 8 n 1gb graphic card
Dell Inspiron 15 (3rd Gen Core i5 - 3210M - 4GB - 500GB - 15.6'' - Windows 8) Laptop . Buy Best Dell Inspiron 15 (3rd Gen Core i5 - 3210M - 4GB - 500GB - 15.6'' - Windows 8) Laptop at Lowest Price Online
it costed me 38999 in their homeshop18 superdeals
is it a good deal?? could i've got some better deal than this?
and they're not providing bagpack wid this
guys please tell, i'm confused, did i make a wrong choice purchasing from homeshop18??


----------



## kickfury (Jan 15, 2013)

Some of the Dell 14R and 15R models come with 4GB RAM. Has anyone tried upgrading this to 8GB? If yes, whats the approx cost of the additional 4GB RAM module? Should I purchase it from Dell or buy it through another reseller like Flipkart?


----------



## swordfish (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ for 4gb you can buy G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com from flipkart at 1600..

Guys, can anyone tell G.Skill SQ DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-1600C11S-8GSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com 8gb ram from flipkart is compatible? I am not sure about the latency thing


----------



## ratul (Jan 15, 2013)

swordfish said:


> Guys, can anyone tell G.Skill SQ DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-1600C11S-8GSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com 8gb ram from flipkart is compatible? I am not sure about the latency thing



yes, the latency is same, so i think this should be compatible..



swiftshashi said:


> @ Ratul
> I then advise you to redownload the bios,install it...If the issue continues,better roll back to previous bios



ok, re-installed the bios, let's see what happens.. 
and how to downgrade it??? is it like just install the bios, or some other procedure is followed, as i have heard that it's difficult to downgrade the bios..


----------



## swordfish (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks ^^


----------



## kickfury (Jan 15, 2013)

Has anyone with Dell technical support if installing additional RAM will void the warranty? I tried getting in touch with Dell customer care, but as I haven't purchased a system yet, they wouldn't give me a concrete answer. one representative told me that depending on the model and if that part is a CRU (customer replaceable unit), the warranty won't be void.


----------



## ratul (Jan 15, 2013)

kickfury said:


> Has anyone with Dell technical support if installing additional RAM will void the warranty? I tried getting in touch with Dell customer care, but as I haven't purchased a system yet, they wouldn't give me a concrete answer. one representative told me that depending on the model and if that part is a CRU (customer replaceable unit), the warranty won't be void.



until you don't physically damage the laptop doing this, adding RAM does'nt void warranty..


----------



## ratul (Jan 16, 2013)

hey guys, some new drivers are available to download from here: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India

wi-fi driver especially now has been improved, earlier i used to get =4ms ping to the gateway, now it's =1ms or =2ms..


----------



## sam142000 (Jan 17, 2013)

ratul said:


> hey guys, some new drivers are available to download from here: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India
> 
> wi-fi driver especially now has been improved, earlier i used to get =4ms ping to the gateway, now it's =1ms or =2ms..



Dude, there's no wifi driver in there. There is only quick set, and card reader and touchpad drivers.


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 17, 2013)

I wonder what happened to Inspiron 15R. I contacted dell sales rep and they advised me to buy turbo. I think they are making changes to dell 15r config


----------



## ratul (Jan 17, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> Dude, there's no wifi driver in there. There is only quick set, and card reader and touchpad drivers.



i think you must be downloading for windows 7...
wifi driver has been updated for windows 8... 
*i.imgur.com/fthZk.jpg..



nandu26 said:


> I wonder what happened to Inspiron 15R. I contacted dell sales rep and they advised me to buy turbo. I think they are making changes to dell 15r config



might be, or they could be out of stock..


----------



## kickfury (Jan 17, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> I wonder what happened to Inspiron 15R. I contacted dell sales rep and they advised me to buy turbo. I think they are making changes to dell 15r config



same here, I think they want to push out all the remaining inventory before introducing new models. It sucks that I cant get the laptop that I want. Have started looking at other models mainly because of this.


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 17, 2013)

guys please help urgent:
i've bought Dell Inspiron 15R 3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph from homeshop18.com from their superdeals
today it got delivered, the piece seems fresh.
however, there's a problem, when i played some songs, the sound seems less in the left speaker compared to right
can this be a hardware issue?
or it might be windows 8 audio drivers problem?
what should i do to get this rectified?


----------



## Gtb93 (Jan 17, 2013)

Try reinstalling the drivers first, check volume settings for proper mid-balance.
If still it persists, then there's some problem that you should refer to CC for.


----------



## ratul (Jan 18, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> guys please help urgent:
> i've bought Dell Inspiron 15R 3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph from homeshop18.com from their superdeals
> today it got delivered, the piece seems fresh.
> however, there's a problem, when i played some songs, the sound seems less in the left speaker compared to right
> ...



is the sound too low or difference is very minute, one of the members a long time ago pointed out a slightly less volume in his inspiron too, i did'nt noticed it on my lappy, but he said difference is minute...


----------



## sam142000 (Jan 18, 2013)

AMD 13.1 WHQL drivers are out.


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 18, 2013)

ratul said:


> is the sound too low or difference is very minute, one of the members a long time ago pointed out a slightly less volume in his inspiron too, i did'nt noticed it on my lappy, but he said difference is minute...



difference is minute, but its noticeable.
i tried reinstalling latest drivers for windows 8 but the problem is still there
even i'm disheartened to know, one of my friend told me, even if u will take this to dell service center, they wont entertain for such small issue, they would probably say, "sir, both speakers r working, there's no problem"
can this be windows 8 problem? i'll be switching over to windows 7 in a day or 2


----------



## ratul (Jan 18, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> difference is minute, but its noticeable.
> i tried reinstalling latest drivers for windows 8 but the problem is still there
> even i'm disheartened to know, one of my friend told me, even if u will take this to dell service center, they wont entertain for such small issue, they would probably say, "sir, both speakers r working, there's no problem"
> can this be windows 8 problem? i'll be switching over to windows 7 in a day or 2



i don't think so, i too use windows 8 and i don't find any difference in the sound.. 



sam142000 said:


> AMD 13.1 WHQL drivers are out.



downloading right nw.. 

EDIT: Installed new drivers, except in Far Cry 3, no other improvements have been noticed so far, even 3DMark 11 score remains same..


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jan 19, 2013)

After a recent update(i don't remember for what) I restarted my laptop, but it has not moved past the lock screen during the restart.

The guy from Dell after a few attempts sent me a new windows dvd.. For reinstalling it, saying my windows had been corrupted because of the update...

I have some data in the c drive which I don't wanna lose...anybody have any other solution besides reinstalling

Plus I can't start it in safe mode using shift+f8


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2013)

try booting from a linux live cd/usb and backup data to some pendrive or ext HDD. If you can't enter safe mode also then it is more than just a corrupted windows partition.

Was the update part of Windows Update or something else, like from Dell? I'm asking this because it can be a bios update too.


----------



## ratul (Jan 19, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> After a recent update(i don't remember for what) I restarted my laptop, but it has not moved past the lock screen during the restart.
> 
> The guy from Dell after a few attempts sent me a new windows dvd.. For reinstalling it, saying my windows had been corrupted because of the update...
> 
> ...



yeah, you can try with a linux live cd or usb..
or if you have windows 8 DVD, you can enable the windows 7 like safe mode (by pressing f8 during boot)...
i did this when i too was'nt able to boot into windows due to some probs.. 
Here's what i did:
1. Insert and boot from Win8 DVD.
2. Go to Repair, in that click advanced options.
3. Go to command prompt.
4. under that type:

```
bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy
```
5. restart.
6. Now when you are booting, press f8 to be greeted like windows 7 boot menu, what we have done here is to edit the bootmenupolicy, so that windows 8 is using the legacy bootloader (win7) instead of new bootloader, which is said to boot so fast that it is'nt able to detect the f8 or shift+f8..
7. Now you can do repairs or backup from safe mode.. 

To revert back to original windows 8 bootloader, you need to type in cmd:

```
bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy standard
```


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 19, 2013)

New Inspion 15R Series now available in USA - Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop

4 GB RAM gone. 6 and 8 GB available.

I think this model will launch in India next week or soon.


----------



## Jakes (Jan 19, 2013)

Memory Slots 	2 (Unused Slot - 0)
System Memory 	4 GB DDR3

Dell inspiron 15r has 2 slots for RAM. Is one with 4 GB RAM has 2 ram sticks of 2 GB each ? If I want to upgrade the ram so if i Purchase 4 GB ram one stick then would I have to remove one 2 gb ram from the system and then replace it with 4 gb stick. So I would have 4 + 2 = 6gb ram


----------



## ratul (Jan 20, 2013)

Jakes said:


> Memory Slots 	2 (Unused Slot - 0)
> System Memory 	4 GB DDR3
> 
> Dell inspiron 15r has 2 slots for RAM. Is one with 4 GB RAM has 2 ram sticks of 2 GB each ? If I want to upgrade the ram so if i Purchase 4 GB ram one stick then would I have to remove one 2 gb ram from the system and then replace it with 4 gb stick. So I would have 4 + 2 = 6gb ram



don't know about 15r, but turbo edition always have a 1x4GB RAM in a 4GB configuration..
Same should be for 15R too i think, but if it's 2x2GB RAM, then you have to be sure of the latency and compatibility of th 4GB ram you buy with the 2GB ram installed in the system..



nandu26 said:


> New Inspion 15R Series now available in USA - Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop
> 
> 4 GB RAM gone. 6 and 8 GB available.
> 
> I think this model will launch in India next week or soon.



only intel HD4000...


----------



## Jakes (Jan 20, 2013)

ratul said:


> don't know about 15r, but turbo edition always have a 1x4GB RAM in a 4GB configuration..
> Same should be for 15R too i think, but if it's 2x2GB RAM, then you have to be sure of the latency and compatibility of th 4GB ram you buy with the 2GB ram installed in the system..




I checked dell inspiron 15r turbo on flipkart.com there its written:
Expandable Memory 	Upto 16 GB
Memory Slots 	2 (Unused Slot - 0)
System Memory 	4 GB DDR3
Unused Slot - 0 so i guess it would be 2x2GB RAM and in that case i need to replace ram instead of upgrading ?


----------



## ratul (Jan 20, 2013)

Jakes said:


> I checked dell inspiron 15r turbo on flipkart.com there its written:
> Expandable Memory 	Upto 16 GB
> Memory Slots 	2 (Unused Slot - 0)
> System Memory 	4 GB DDR3
> Unused Slot - 0 so i guess it would be 2x2GB RAM and in that case i need to replace ram instead of upgrading ?



Flipkart??? 
flipkart always messes up with configuration, they are not official site, but just an e-commerce site, so don't rely on it..
here's what's on dell's site for 15r turbo (15r is unavailable)..:
*i.imgur.com/oppgDA8.jpg

every model has either 4x1 or 4x2 variations in RAM...


----------



## Jakes (Jan 20, 2013)

ratul said:


> Flipkart???
> flipkart always messes up with configuration, they are not official site, but just an e-commerce site, so don't rely on it..
> here's what's on dell's site for 15r turbo (15r is unavailable)..:



Should I buy dell inspiron 15r turbo from flipkart ?

and does  1 DIMM means 1 slot ?


----------



## ratul (Jan 20, 2013)

Jakes said:


> Should I buy dell inspiron 15r turbo from flipkart ?
> 
> and does  1 DIMM means 1 slot ?



i won't recommend to buy a laptop from flipkart, you can buy from dell's site or some dell showroom.. 
and, in layman's language DIMM (dual in-line memory module) refers to the RAM itself, not the slot..
1DIMM means that the system comes installed with one RAM stick..


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Does a FHD Anti Glare laptop reduce eye strain?


----------



## Jakes (Jan 21, 2013)

So you dont get Windows cd with the laptop.
 I want to format reinstall windows 8. Does any one has a valid link to download windows 8 iso ?


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jan 21, 2013)

Anybody having trouble connecting their wireless mouse in win8(of this laptop)...

My mouse connects once then it doesn't connect the second time in the same usb port...any ideas anyone


----------



## ratul (Jan 22, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> Anybody having trouble connecting their wireless mouse in win8(of this laptop)...
> 
> My mouse connects once then it doesn't connect the second time in the same usb port...any ideas anyone



the one that comes with this lappy??? that works for me fine in windows 8, try to re-install the drivers for the mouse from device manager..



Jakes said:


> So you dont get Windows cd with the laptop.
> I want to format reinstall windows 8. Does any one has a valid link to download windows 8 iso ?



no dvd is provided by DELL. 
you can download the iso *from here*, it's a legitimate iso, download the x64 one only, and install it on the system, if your's came pre-installed with windows 8, then it should pick up the key from the BIOS itself..



nandu26 said:


> Does a FHD Anti Glare laptop reduce eye strain?



yes, coz they consist of a layer, which is said to filter harmful rays and cause less eye strain.. 



ratul said:


> ok, re-installed the bios, let's see what happens..



ok, re-installing the bios did'nt helped, so now i RMA'd this, and they have said to replace charger, mobo and the port where charger is connected.. 
but now i am really worried that the mobo will be a refurbished one, dang..


----------



## sunshine123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello everybody,
Got my new laptop, the new Dell Inspiron 15R turbo with Full HD display. Very happy with it except for the delivery time it took(~20days). The laptop is very cool, games run well enough and the display is brilliant. Battery life is approximately 4 hours at minimum settings. For my complete review of Dell Inspiron 15R Special edition/turbo with benchmarks.

Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptops.

Hoping to start to a new FB fan page...seriously impressed with this laptop


----------



## dan4u (Jan 24, 2013)

hey can anybody tell if the 15R/17R has SATA III or SATA II interface ?? you can check by downloading Crystaldiskinfo. under transfer mode, it will be either SATA/300 or SATA/600.....thanks in advance


----------



## sunshine123 (Jan 24, 2013)

dan4u said:


> hey can anybody tell if the 15R/17R has SATA III or SATA II interface ?? you can check by downloading Crystaldiskinfo. under transfer mode, it will be either SATA/300 or SATA/600.....thanks in advance



It's SATA 3gbps, so obviously its SATA 2. The complete crystal disk benchmarks along with all other benchmarks for 15R Se is hereDell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptops


----------



## ratul (Jan 24, 2013)

dan4u said:


> hey can anybody tell if the 15R/17R has SATA III or SATA II interface ?? you can check by downloading Crystaldiskinfo. under transfer mode, it will be either SATA/300 or SATA/600.....thanks in advance



here's what CrystalDiskInfo Says:
*i.imgur.com/w3YdViR.jpg​..



sunshine123 said:


> Hello everybody,
> Got my new laptop, the new Dell Inspiron 15R turbo with Full HD display. Very happy with it except for the delivery time it took(~20days). The laptop is very cool, games run well enough and the display is brilliant. Battery life is approximately 4 hours at minimum settings. For my complete review of Dell Inspiron 15R Special edition/turbo with benchmarks.
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptops.
> ...



congrats bro.. 
and woah, nice and detailed review you got there, good job.. 
btw, there's no need to create a fb fan page, check my sig and join it there..


----------



## josin (Jan 24, 2013)

ratul said:


> ok, re-installing the bios did'nt helped, so now i RMA'd this, and they have said to replace charger, mobo and the port where charger is connected..
> but now i am really worried that the mobo will be a refurbished one, dang..



No they are bringing new sealed ones for the time being..( usually the used/refurbished ones will have some trace of dust in it but the one i saw had no traces of it)


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 24, 2013)

sunshine123 said:


> Hello everybody,
> Got my new laptop, the new Dell Inspiron 15R turbo with Full HD display. Very happy with it except for the delivery time it took(~20days). The laptop is very cool, games run well enough and the display is brilliant. Battery life is approximately 4 hours at minimum settings. For my complete review of Dell Inspiron 15R Special edition/turbo with benchmarks.
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptops.
> ...



Did you purchased this from Dell India? Can you upload a picture of yahoo.com in full HD resolution?Does the font in 1920x1080 resolution looks smaller?


----------



## ratul (Jan 24, 2013)

josin said:


> No they are bringing new sealed ones for the time being..( usually the used/refurbished ones will have some trace of dust in it but the one i saw had no traces of it)



are you sure?? did the package it came in said "new" or "refurbished"?? coz the dvd-rom which was replaced in my lappy, was labelled as "refurbished" on the package, though it looked like a new one with no marks of use..
the refurbed parts are tested and cleaned to the extent they can be, so they look like brand new parts, so you just can't tell by the looks..


----------



## saaransh9 (Jan 24, 2013)

ratul said:


> are you sure?? did the package it came in said "new" or "refurbished"?? coz the dvd-rom which was replaced in my lappy, was labelled as "refurbished" on the package, though it looked like a new one with no marks of use..
> the refurbed parts are tested and cleaned to the extent they can be, so they look like brand new parts, so you just can't tell by the looks..



dont worry when i got my laptop mobo replaced it looked absolutely new with no dust n all any way now i have got my laptop replaced as i told and everything has been renewed including warranty 


just remember to see all wires are joined i noticed he forgot to connect the led indicators n then he had to open it again n the windows product key sticker n all other stickers will be gone so take them out first before he packs them back.


----------



## sunshine123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Guide to adjusting the too small font sizes and elements on the Full HD display  
Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptops: Font Size in Full HD display


----------



## sunshine123 (Jan 25, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Did you purchased this from Dell India? Can you upload a picture of yahoo.com in full HD resolution?Does the font in 1920x1080 resolution looks smaller?



Yes,  I did purchase my system from Dell India. Here is the pic
*picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/cmkqTPAkS5LHeCW67NXBCmqhy7e8uWX7roZcJ_4qw_A?feat=directlink
 but I did a few modifications and registry hacks so that the whole thing would appear bigger. Here's the guide to making things look bigger on a full HD display 
Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptops: Font Size in Full HD display


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 25, 2013)

sunshine123 said:


> Yes,  I did purchase my system from Dell India. Here is the pic
> *picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/cmkqTPAkS5LHeCW67NXBCmqhy7e8uWX7roZcJ_4qw_A?feat=directlink
> but I did a few modifications and registry hacks so that the whole thing would appear bigger. Here's the guide to making things look bigger on a full HD display
> Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptops: Font Size in Full HD display



Does the display lose clarify after you made the above mentioned modifications? I searched regarding this and found that pictures will not look good if you increase the sizes.

Are you using 1920x1080 pixels after making the modifications?


----------



## ratul (Jan 25, 2013)

saaransh9 said:


> dont worry when i got my laptop mobo replaced it looked absolutely new with no dust n all any way now i have got my laptop replaced as i told and everything has been renewed including warranty
> 
> 
> just remember to see all wires are joined i noticed he forgot to connect the led indicators n then he had to open it again n the windows product key sticker n all other stickers will be gone so take them out first before he packs them back.



warranty renewed??  do you mean that the warranty has been extended from the day your lappy was replaced?? 
and thanks for the suggestions, i'd take care of the sticker, but don't need it now, as i am running win8..


----------



## sunshine123 (Jan 25, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Does the display lose clarify after you made the above mentioned modifications? I searched regarding this and found that pictures will not look good if you increase the sizes.
> 
> Are you using 1920x1080 pixels after making the modifications?



Of course, I'm not changing the native resolution. Its still 1920x1080. And things does not loose clarity except for a few badly designed icons in some programs. Other than that everything is very sharp and clear with the text being crisp and very readable.

Any body installed windows 7 without removing windows 8. Did you have to disable secure boot to do so? What about linux installations?? I am going to triple boot my PC with windows 8 as the basic OS, windows 7 for gaming and such stuff that lags the system and linux for ...well simply...Any ideas??


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 25, 2013)

guys please help, 
few days back i bought dell inspiron 15r wid preinstalled windows 8 64 bit
today i formatted it and installed 32 bit windows 7
i'm not getting dell drivers for 32 bit windows
please nyone of u provide me the links to download all the required drivers for 32 bit version of windows?
will be really grateful


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 25, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> guys please help,
> few days back i bought dell inspiron 15r wid preinstalled windows 8 64 bit
> today i formatted it and installed 32 bit windows 7
> i'm not getting dell drivers for 32 bit windows
> ...



I can only see 64 bit drivers for Win 7 and Win 8. 

Drivers & Downloads | Dell India


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 25, 2013)

that's what bro, even i could see 64 bits win 7 n 8 drivers
from where to get 32 bit drivers?
my model is dell inspiron 15 r 5520


----------



## ratul (Jan 25, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> that's what bro, even i could see 64 bits win 7 n 8 drivers
> from where to get 32 bit drivers?
> my model is dell inspiron 15 r 5520



why u installed 32-bit???
when u have 4GB RAM or more, 64bit is the way to go, 32bit can't even read full 4GB RAM..


----------



## saaransh9 (Jan 25, 2013)

ratul said:


> warranty renewed??  do you mean that the warranty has been extended from the day your lappy was replaced??
> and thanks for the suggestions, i'd take care of the sticker, but don't need it now, as i am running win8..



yup warranty renewed as my replaced was processed on 3 jan so it now starts from 3 jan 

n keeping the original win 7 sticker is always gud


----------



## achyutaghosh (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,

Recently upgraded my 15R Turbo to Windows 8. All is well except battery life has gone for a toss, Windows 7 offered atleast 20% extra life. Have any other users faced this issue? Is there any solution?


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 25, 2013)

ratul said:


> why u installed 32-bit???
> when u have 4GB RAM or more, 64bit is the way to go, 32bit can't even read full 4GB RAM..



I installed 32 bit windows 7 because i'm visually challenged, and use a screen reader software "JAWS" to use a pc or a lappy
jaws isnt fully compatible wid 64 bit of windows 
so reluctantly i had to let go genuine windows 8 and have installed 32 bit windows 7
now i'm not getting audio, video, wifi and other drivers
guys please help me to get 32 bit dell drivers
will be really gratified


----------



## RON28 (Jan 25, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> I installed 32 bit windows 7 because i'm visually challenged, and use a screen reader software "JAWS" to use a pc or a lappy
> jaws isnt fully compatible wid 64 bit of windows
> so reluctantly i had to let go genuine windows 8 and have installed 32 bit windows 7
> now i'm not getting audio, video, wifi and other drivers
> ...



i think you won't get the 32bit drivers from website, just post the your technical hardware information here, so that we can help you by giving drivers link, for example Intel or realtek or AMD drivers for 32bit.


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 26, 2013)

what all technical hardware information is required?
and where should i check it from?
the model name is dell inspiron 15r 5520
Dell New Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## sunshine123 (Jan 26, 2013)

Since AMD updated its drivers in CCC to 13.1, i did update it from AMD's site. After installing, device manager says that both AMD and Intel driver version is 8.892.6.0. and the date of driver shown is August 2012. Why am I not getting the latest drivers, any idea?


----------



## saaransh9 (Jan 26, 2013)

sunshine123 said:


> Since AMD updated its drivers in CCC to 13.1, i did update it from AMD's site. After installing, device manager says that both AMD and Intel driver version is 8.892.6.0. and the date of driver shown is August 2012. Why am I not getting the latest drivers, any idea?



can i get the link for 13.1 drivers


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 26, 2013)

when u install new 13.1 dont check to install catalyst control center. Just make sure to install the new amd driver. Then see again in device manager. amd doesn't support switchable graphics notebooks. so its best to first install driver frm manufacturer's website and then install only the latest amd driver to update it. Dont install ccc included in 13.1 nor install intel hd driver seperately it will screw switchable graphics.


----------



## ishan1991 (Jan 26, 2013)

har said:


> But GT 640M have Optimus, PhysX, Verde Drivers, CUDA, 3D Vision, 3DTV Play and FXXA. So isnt the 14r greater value than the 15r.
> 
> I am going to use my laptop in hostel(college). I am not really sure if I want a 15" or 14". Can anyone advice which will be better for college ?


for college students, 15" 
will bea better choice as it enables a better gaming experience which most college students look for.


----------



## ratul (Jan 26, 2013)

sunshine123 said:


> Since AMD updated its drivers in CCC to 13.1, i did update it from AMD's site. After installing, device manager says that both AMD and Intel driver version is 8.892.6.0. and the date of driver shown is August 2012. Why am I not getting the latest drivers, any idea?



try to completely uninstall both intel and amd drivers, and install the latest of both again, that should work i suppose..
i have latest intel drivers and amd 13.1, and here's what my device manager says:
*i.imgur.com/Rkd9c9h.jpg​


saaransh9 said:


> can i get the link for 13.1 drivers



download from here: *www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-1_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe



shadow said:


> when u install new 13.1 dont check to install catalyst control center. Just make sure to install the new amd driver. Then see again in device manager. amd doesn't support switchable graphics notebooks. so its best to first install driver frm manufacturer's website and then install only the latest amd driver to update it. Dont install ccc included in 13.1 nor install intel hd driver seperately it will screw switchable graphics.



.
well, i never installed DELL's graphics driver on my win8, only installed intel's drivers from intel's site and amd's drivers from amd's site, and have no problem till date in switchable graphics..
And how can you say that AMD drivers will screw switchable graphics??? 13.1 drivers actually improves Enduro rather than screwing it.. 



darkslayer said:


> what all technical hardware information is required?
> and where should i check it from?
> the model name is dell inspiron 15r 5520
> Dell New Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com



well, flipkart is not a reliable source for the specs, you have inspiron 15r, so some drivers should be same as in 15r turbo, so lemme give you some links:
Intel GPU: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22374/a08/Win32_152812.zip
AMD GPU: *www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-1_mobility_vista_win7_win8_32_dd_ccc_whql.exe
Bluetooth: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22422/eng/BT_2.6.1211_s32.exe
Wifi: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22116/eng/Wireless_15.3.1_Ds32.exe
Wifi: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22116/eng/Wireless_15.3.1_s32.exe       (download both wifi)


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 26, 2013)

I really am soooo thankful to god that my S03IN malfunctioned and I got a refund  
Just check out this laptop...even better than the Y580!!...I couldn't have asked for more!!!
The most amazing feature is the *ultrabay* which enables you to add another GPU!! 

Here is the notebookcheck review

Now I am completely convinced that everything happens for the better!!


----------



## niraj trehan (Jan 26, 2013)

*@Abv*
and is Lenovo to be trusted enuf ? 
A friend of mine had a terrible experience with them !!!!

*@Digitians*
Days back i posted a query regarding a laptop purchase.As the Purchase was meant to b from US i zeroed on 

Dell 15.6" Laptop 6GB Memory 750GB Hard Drive + 32GB Solid State Drive I15RSE-1667ALU - Best Buy

this being very much in my budget of 45 k and below.

Now the thing is i searched a bit more ..and found that Dell inspiron 15 R SE with 3rd Gen Intel® Core™ i7-3632QM processor and rest config is same ...apart from Fact that the previous one had 32 Gb SSD with it .
Kindly suggest me if its worth going for 900$ deal . (roughly 50k ) ?? 
I want to use this laptop mostly for gaming . 
Graphic Card being the same in both cases .. is it really worth opting for i7 thing ??

@Admins
I posted similar query in Laptop Related Queries thread ... this being equally related to this thread .. i reposted it !


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 26, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> *@Abv*
> and is Lenovo to be trusted enuf ?
> A friend of mine had a terrible experience with them !!!!


Lenovo is a well known brand...and as far as experiences go I know a few people having terrible experiences with HP or even Dell.
I myself had to return my samsung laptop.
Lenovo is also providing Onsite Accidental Damage Protection(2 Years) so I think it is quite safe.


----------



## tanvir37 (Jan 26, 2013)

how to keep the battery wear level low?
My laptop's battery wear levels have risen to 3%.
Should I keep the laptop plugged-in while using(whenever possible)?


----------



## sunshine123 (Jan 26, 2013)

ratul said:


> try to completely uninstall both intel and amd drivers, and install the latest of both again, that should work i suppose..
> i have latest intel drivers and amd 13.1, and here's what my device manager says:
> *i.imgur.com/Rkd9c9h.jpg​
> 
> ...



Thanks Mate, removed AMD driver and installed the latest version from the link you gave. Now everything works flawlessly...



ratul said:


> try to completely uninstall both intel and amd drivers, and install the latest of both again, that should work i suppose..
> i have latest intel drivers and amd 13.1, and here's what my device manager says:
> *i.imgur.com/Rkd9c9h.jpg​
> 
> ...



Thanks Mate, removed AMD driver and installed the latest version from the link you gave. Now everything works flawlessly...


----------



## niraj trehan (Jan 26, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> *@Abv*
> 
> *@Digitians*
> Days back i posted a query regarding a laptop purchase.As the Purchase was meant to b from US i zeroed on
> ...



Plz help me out frnds !!!!!


----------



## ratul (Jan 26, 2013)

sj2202 said:


> I really am soooo thankful to god that my S03IN malfunctioned and I got a refund
> Just check out this laptop...even better than the Y580!!...I couldn't have asked for more!!!
> The most amazing feature is the *ultrabay* which enables you to add another GPU!!
> 
> ...



it's really a very good deal, but i am a little concerned about temps, one 650m is enough to overheat any laptop (even MBP reaches 100c while extreme gaming on 650m), adding another not only will cost you ~10k i think, but also it's not still verified what will be the temps with two 650m, even notebookcheck link you gave tells that body becomes quite hot during stress test, that too in cold climates of west countries (where ideal temps for lappy is given as 31c), what will happen in the hot weather here, that'll be a good thing to test..  Also, does that ultrabay feature comes with a good cooling system, i doubt it @ this price.. 



niraj trehan said:


> Plz help me out frnds !!!!!



in gaming, SSD ain't gonna help you in performance increase, main reason for the SSD is to act as a cache for the HDD installed in the syste, to make r/w cycles faster.
Also you can install OS on SSD, which boosts the startup performance and some application launch time, games don't benefit from SSD..
As far as i7 is concerned, not many games currently take benefit from quad core i7 (bf3, skyrim, mp3, crysis3, nfsmw2, far cry3 needs quad core for extra performance boost), but most of the future games to be launched will definitely be benefited from i7, also i7 helps in many tasks like video rendering, 3D designing work etc., so performance gain from i7>>>performance gain from SSD.. (in your case as you'll mostly game on the lappy)..



tanvir37 said:


> how to keep the battery wear level low?
> My laptop's battery wear levels have risen to 3%.
> Should I keep the laptop plugged-in while using(whenever possible)?



well, these batteries do love a higher wear level, so it's a really difficult task to keep them separated.. 
btw, normal suggestions would be don't game on battery, if you can, remove the battery while gaming, keeping plugged in does no harm to battery (if temps are in control), but it's advisable to not to keep it plugged in for long time, regularly drain the battery to 20-25% and charge it, and follow the calibration guide posted by a fellow member 4-5 pages back every 3-4weeks..


----------



## RON28 (Jan 27, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> what all technical hardware information is required?
> and where should i check it from?
> the model name is dell inspiron 15r 5520
> Dell New Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com



Download Links for 
Intel HD 4000
Intel Turbo boost
AMD catalyst 13.1 for Windows 32bit
Synaptics touchpad 32bit

i need to know more information about your hardware like, WIFI adapter, webcam, etc to provide link for 32bit drivers


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 27, 2013)

ratul said:


> it's really a very good deal, but i am a little concerned about temps, one 650m is enough to overheat any laptop (even MBP reaches 100c while extreme gaming on 650m), adding another not only will cost you ~10k i think, but also it's not still verified what will be the temps with two 650m, even notebookcheck link you gave tells that body becomes quite hot during stress test, that too in cold climates of west countries (where ideal temps for lappy is given as 31c), what will happen in the hot weather here, that'll be a good thing to test..  Also, does that ultrabay feature comes with a good cooling system, i doubt it @ this price..


Temps are not a problem at all...According to notebookcheck,the max temps were(CPU-90,GPU-84)...and that too ""*after one hour of stress testing via the tools Furmark and Prime95*" in SLI mode...They also said "*The IdeaPad Y500 did not heat up quite as badly in "normal" 3D programs. Games can thus be enjoyed without major restrictions.*"
And as far as temps in India are concerned,a guy in the samsung forum bought the Y500 just recently.
Here is what he said-"*Hav 2 agree with the y500..waited almost 3 mnths to get the samsung one.even paid for it but the dealer refunded saying he couldnt get the model.but thankfully the y500 came around,wow its just amazing ! got it for 63k and the best part is its cooling sytem..absolutely brilliant !hardly crosses 75 degrees*"
So all ij well..


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 27, 2013)

ratul said:


> try to completely uninstall both intel and amd drivers, and install the latest of both again, that should work i suppose..
> i have latest intel drivers and amd 13.1, and here's what my device manager says:
> *i.imgur.com/Rkd9c9h.jpg​
> download from here: *www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-1_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe
> ...




Well mine's not dell but it's hp. Well i don't know for some reason i'm not able to install intel driver seperately. When i uninstall amd driver from device manager and restart windows 8 automatically installs a stock driver again. Also in my device manager u find the intel driver to be same as the amd one......


----------



## ratul (Jan 27, 2013)

sj2202 said:


> Temps are not a problem at all...According to notebookcheck,the max temps were(CPU-90,GPU-84)...and that too ""*after one hour of stress testing via the tools Furmark and Prime95*" in SLI mode...They also said "*The IdeaPad Y500 did not heat up quite as badly in "normal" 3D programs. Games can thus be enjoyed without major restrictions.*"
> And as far as temps in India are concerned,a guy in the samsung forum bought the Y500 just recently.
> Here is what he said-"*Hav 2 agree with the y500..waited almost 3 mnths to get the samsung one.even paid for it but the dealer refunded saying he couldnt get the model.but thankfully the y500 came around,wow its just amazing ! got it for 63k and the best part is its cooling sytem..absolutely brilliant !hardly crosses 75 degrees*"
> So all ij well..



wow if that's the case, then definitely it's the best option now hands down.. 



shadow said:


> Well mine's not dell but it's hp. Well i don't know for some reason i'm not able to install intel driver seperately. When i uninstall amd driver from device manager and restart windows 8 automatically installs a stock driver again. Also in my device manager u find the intel driver to be same as the amd one......



do you have any relative of 6165tx???
coz Enduro was introduced in 7xxx series mobile cards only, before which AMD used the concept of switchable graphics, which i think is in your card, that's why you get the same version for both... (or are you doing something wrong with driver installation?? )
For past 6-7months, every AMD driver release is mostly focussed on increasing the efficiency of Enduro switching of cards..


----------



## n3rd (Jan 27, 2013)

sj2202 said:


> I really am soooo thankful to god that my S03IN malfunctioned and I got a refund
> Just check out this laptop...even better than the Y580!!...I couldn't have asked for more!!!
> The most amazing feature is the *ultrabay* which enables you to add another GPU!!
> 
> ...



All fine, but why are you cross posting it on every single thread?


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 27, 2013)

ratul said:


> wow if that's the case, then definitely it's the best option now hands down..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude i have hd 7670m . It's dynamic switchable graphics ... i didn't check my bios if there's option for fixed. and btw i installed win 8 may be that's the case both my intel and amd driver are same? What can i do to get latest drivers coz hp won't update their drivers time to time. Currently i installed their latest which is from catalyst 12.8


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2013)

har said:


> But GT 640M have Optimus, PhysX, Verde Drivers, CUDA, 3D Vision, 3DTV Play and FXXA. So isnt the 14r greater value than the 15r.
> 
> I am going to use my laptop in hostel(college). I am not really sure if I want a 15" or 14". Can anyone advice which will be better for college ?


HD 7730M has HD3D, much much faster compute with OpenCL - nVidia Kepler isn't even close to GCN whether it uses CUDA or not, FXAA, Enduro and it runs most games faster than GT 640M. Plus it handles 3ds Max Viewports 10x faster than a competing nVidia card last time I checked. Overall, HD 7730M is the faster and the better card. So isnt the 15r greater value than the 14r.



shadow said:


> Dude i have hd 7670m . It's dynamic switchable graphics ... i didn't check my bios if there's option for fixed. and btw i installed win 8 may be that's the case both my intel and amd driver are same? What can i do to get latest drivers coz hp won't update their drivers time to time. Currently i installed their latest which is from catalyst 12.8


Download and install Catalyst 13.1 from here - Leshcat

Install Intel HD Graphics "Modern" when it asks.


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks a ton guys for providing 32 bit drivers
i got few of them here and rest i could find considering the ones given here
i'm really grateful n gratified.

as i mentioned earlier, i've bought dell inspiron 15r 5520, i've been using it for a week now, still it doesnt show me correct battery back up time, it gives me random readings. at time it says 2hr 50 min, and 3hr 20 min n 4hr 07 mins.
do i need to worry at this?


----------



## ratul (Jan 28, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> thanks a ton guys for providing 32 bit drivers
> i got few of them here and rest i could find considering the ones given here
> i'm really grateful n gratified.
> 
> ...



no need to worry, i think you are using the default windows battery meter, it itself or any other battery app can't show you exact remaining time, they all just calculate the time acc to your usage and previous discharge cycles, so they tend to follow a statistical calculation method, which can't give you accurate timings, so don't worry about it..


----------



## sj2202 (Jan 28, 2013)

n3rd said:


> All fine, but why are you cross posting it on every single thread?



I just posted it in this thread and the samsung one because currently they are the 2 laptops every gamer is going for and is confused between(I was one of them too).So if a person has a budget close to 65k then he also has another choice.


----------



## darkslayer (Jan 29, 2013)

ratul said:


> no need to worry, i think you are using the default windows battery meter, it itself or any other battery app can't show you exact remaining time, they all just calculate the time acc to your usage and previous discharge cycles, so they tend to follow a statistical calculation method, which can't give you accurate timings, so don't worry about it..




thanks alot ratul!!


----------



## Micky_G (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello Everybody,
Please post the Hardware id of your FHD Screen......mine is SEC5448.....its video quality is very poor.


----------



## ratul (Jan 29, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> thanks alot ratul!!



anytime.. 

btw guys, dell technician came today to see the charger problem, and the problem was with the adapter only, so he replaced the brick and now everything is working fine.. 
i think my inverter blew something in the brick, coz light always fluctuates alot while on inverter, guess it's battery needs to be replaced..


----------



## ico (Jan 29, 2013)

ratul said:


> i think my inverter blew something in the brick, coz light always fluctuates alot while on inverter, guess it's battery needs to be replaced..


If your inverter is a pure sine wave one, then it shouldn't be any problem; only bad luck. If square wave, then don't use your charger when the inverter is working.


----------



## ratul (Jan 30, 2013)

ico said:


> If your inverter is a pure sine wave one, then it shouldn't be any problem; only bad luck. If square wave, then don't use your charger when the inverter is working.



well i think it should be sine wave (i am not sure, coz it's a 9yr. old Microtek 750VA), but from now, no charging on inverter power..


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 30, 2013)

Micky_G said:


> Hello Everybody,
> Please post the Hardware id of your FHD Screen......mine is SEC5448.....its video quality is very poor.



Any problem while playing videos. How do you came to the conclusion that its video quality is poor?


----------



## sam142000 (Jan 30, 2013)

13.2 beta is out


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2013)

ratul said:


> well i think it should be sine wave (i am not sure, coz it's a 9yr. old Microtek 750VA), but from now, no charging on inverter power..


May be not a sine wave.


----------



## ratul (Jan 31, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> 13.2 beta is out



downloaded and installed... 

let's see what latency issues they've solved in these drivers.. 



ico said:


> May be not a sine wave.



haha, might be, might be not...


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 1, 2013)

hey guys should i buy razer deathadder or steelseries kinzu 
kinzu will neraly saves me rs. 1000 with mousepad
and .net 4.5 not installing on my system????


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> hey guys should i buy razer deathadder or steelseries kinzu
> kinzu will neraly saves me rs. 1000 with mousepad
> and .net 4.5 not installing on my system????



well, i have no experience with the mouse, but what windows are you using??
Win8 comes with pre-installed .Net 4.5 and Win7 had no probs for me..


----------



## xeon (Feb 2, 2013)

I just got dell inspiron 15r turbo
i7 2.2 ghz - 3.2 ghz
7730m
4gb ram
1tb hdd
for 60000 

The charger wire that came with dell is small.
So I am using hp wire to connect it to dell charger. Is it safe to do it ?

And how to turn of backlight of keyboard?


----------



## Jakes (Feb 2, 2013)

this product key cannot be used to install a retail version of windows 8
When I try to fresh install windows 8 using windows 8 upgrade assistant it says -- this product key cannot be used to install a retail version of windows 8
I used a software to know my product key

I tried to update windows update and its downloading updates so it means the key is genuine otherwise it would not have allowed to update windows.

Now how to I reinstall windows


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

xeon said:


> View attachment 8779
> View attachment 8780
> View attachment 8781
> View attachment 8782
> ...



congrats and welcome to DELL... 
and it's perfectly fine to use HP's wire on dell laptop..
For backlit keyboard controls: fn+f6.
and don't forget to join us on fb, link is in my signature..


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

I really want to buy a dell laptop(14R, or 15R) but f'n dell won't ship to WB or Odisha, the only two states I have access to, this sucks, how does flipkart do it?


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> I really want to buy a dell laptop(14R, or 15R) but f'n dell won't ship to WB or Odisha, the only two states I have access to, this sucks, how does flipkart do it?



well, some user i think bought 15r turbo from dell and made it shipped to WB, i think he filled out some form for it, try to search previous posts for it..


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

ratul said:


> well, some user i think bought 15r turbo from dell and made it shipped to WB, i think he filled out some form for it, try to search previous posts for it..


No, he bought a NZXT gamma, Dell does not service WB, nor Odisha, sucks, even flipkart, ebay, all do it.


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> No, he bought a NZXT gamma, Dell does not service WB, nor Odisha, sucks, even flipkart, ebay, all do it.



no, btw i found the user i think, raj_55555, see these posts:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...r-17r-turbo-laptop-thread-37.html#post1702604
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/lifestyle...ing-items-into-west-bengal-2.html#post1708013

I think his laptop was shipped to WB, you can contact him for details..


----------



## xeon (Feb 2, 2013)

ratul said:


> congrats and welcome to DELL...
> and it's perfectly fine to use HP's wire on dell laptop..
> For backlit keyboard controls: fn+f6.
> and don't forget to join us on fb, link is in my signature..



thanks
sure I will.

Can you install windows 8 core version (which this laptop comes up with) from windows 8 pro iso ?
*thepiratebay.se/torrent/7764223/Windows_8_Pro_MSDN_[x86_and_x64]
And what is MSDN version ?

And what applications coms inbuilt in the OS. When I would re install windows 8 they would get installed automatically.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

ratul said:


> no, btw i found the user i think, raj_55555, see these posts:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...r-17r-turbo-laptop-thread-37.html#post1702604
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/lifestyle...ing-items-into-west-bengal-2.html#post1708013
> 
> I think his laptop was shipped to WB, you can contact him for details..


PM'ed him, waiting for his reply, apparently things are a bit more difficult now, they don't service WB any more I think, neither Assam nor Odisha as well.


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

xeon said:


> thanks
> sure I will.
> 
> Can you install windows 8 core version (which this laptop comes up with) from windows 8 pro iso ?
> ...



my laptop was with win7, so i had no probs with this version of win8.. 
the guy above (jakes) says that he is not able to install the retail version on the laptop, so i don't have idea about how it'll behave in your lappy..
And MSDN (Microsoft Development Network) is a paid subscription community by microsoft, whose members gets every MS released products to download with the keys..
Some of them leaks these iso's on the internet, so you get MSDN iso, which is guaranteed to be 100% genuine iso by microsoft itself, though you'll need a valid key to activate it..



tkin said:


> PM'ed him, waiting for his reply, apparently things are a bit more difficult now, they don't service WB any more I think, neither Assam nor Odisha as well.



gr8, let's see what he says about it..


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

ratul said:


> well, i have no experience with the mouse, but what windows are you using??
> Win8 comes with pre-installed .Net 4.5 and Win7 had no probs for me..


win 7 hp 
even the win update shows the error
"windows update cannot start because service is not running. you might need to restart "

but restart dont work 
i have searched hell in web but nothing working


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 2, 2013)

xeon said:


> View attachment 8779
> View attachment 8780
> View attachment 8781
> View attachment 8782
> ...



congrats on your purchase. why did you remove the radeon graphics and special edition labels?

if anyone is facing issues installing new amd and intel drivers like drivers automatic rollback after a while with beta drivers on windows 8 pre-installed systems, open windows updates, hide 7730m update from important updates list and check the intel driver update from optional updates list.


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> win 7 hp
> even the win update shows the error
> "windows update cannot start because service is not running. you might need to restart "
> 
> ...



you can try this installer:
*download.microsoft.com/download/2/..._common/netfx_ult/dotnetfx45_full_x86_x64.exe


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

ratul said:


> you can try this installer:
> *download.microsoft.com/download/2/..._common/netfx_ult/dotnetfx45_full_x86_x64.exe


i have it from filehippo n digit dvd 
nt able to run catalyst control center


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> i have it from filehippo n digit dvd
> nt able to run catalyst control center



what all errors are you getting?? can you post some screenshots??


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 2, 2013)

In the new inspiron 15 R series, Dell has stated the following

Tray-loading DVD+/-RW

Is this DVD drive different from others?


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> In the new inspiron 15 R series, Dell has stated the following
> 
> Tray-loading DVD+/-RW
> 
> Is this DVD drive different from others?


Nope, tray loading is the standard DVD loading system in almost all laptops, the other one is slot loader system which is not used in most laptops afaik.


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> In the new inspiron 15 R series, Dell has stated the following
> 
> Tray-loading DVD+/-RW
> 
> Is this DVD drive different from others?



no, even 15r turbo is marked with the same, it's a normal ODD..


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

it have both the error prob
win update and .net

and how did you put that gif image??



ratul said:


> what all errors are you getting?? can you post some screenshots??


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> View attachment 8785
> 
> it have both the error prob
> win update and .net
> ...



try this solution: Fresh Windows 7 installation, Windows update error: 0xc8000222 - Microsoft Community

and i just attached a gif file, that's it..


----------



## xeon (Feb 2, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> congrats on your purchase. why did you remove the radeon graphics and special edition labels?
> 
> It hadn't got amd logo.
> But I checked in device manager before buying it had amd 7730 and all other features
> ...


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 3, 2013)

ratul said:


> try this solution: Fresh Windows 7 installation, Windows update error: 0xc8000222 - Microsoft Community
> 
> and i just attached a gif file, that's it..



thanks it worked!!!!!

i too had put that gif image only but its not animating 
and anything about .net prob


----------



## xeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Has anyone successfully reinstalled Windows on dell inspiron 15r *which originally came with Windows 8*.
if yes then which iso you used from where did you downloaded it?


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 3, 2013)

hey frends , finally purchased Dell Inspiron 17R
1TB HDD
2gb Nvidia 650GT
8gb RAM
i7/3rd Gen


 

One query is that my laptop hasn't got windows 8 dvd bundled with it ..can we ask for the same ffrom dell ??? and doesn't anyone has ny idea of gaming on this laptop..Fifa 13 wch worked on wind 7 32 bit /...isn't even executing on win8 64bit ? I click it , but nothg happens... I have tried compatyibility and all... (battlefield 3 ran fyn) ..neither does sleeping dogs work ..it gives an error ..this app cant work with this pc .. !! any help regarding this ?


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 3, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> hey frends , finally purchased Dell Inspiron 17R
> 1TB HDD
> 2gb Nvidia 650GT
> 8gb RAM
> ...



Dell doesn't provide any DVD along with laptop. I think only HP and Toshiba provides restore DVDs.


----------



## Jakes (Feb 3, 2013)

My dell touch pad doesn't work while typing. Means that if you keep pressing any key on the keyboard and then use the touchpad the cursor doesn't move it doesn't respond.
I haven't downloaded any drivers.
The problem could be settings which I don't know or drivers.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 3, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Dell doesn't provide any DVD along with laptop. I think only HP and Toshiba provides restore DVDs.


and what about the gaming issues ? is there any difference between gaming titleseven..like diff for 32 bit and diff for 64 bit ??


----------



## rider (Feb 3, 2013)

Jakes said:


> My dell touch pad doesn't work while typing. Means that if you keep pressing any key on the keyboard and then use the touchpad the cursor doesn't move it doesn't respond.
> I haven't downloaded any drivers.
> The problem could be settings which I don't know or drivers.
> Any help will be appreciated.



It happens in every laptop. Don't worry.


----------



## Jakes (Feb 3, 2013)

rider said:


> It happens in every laptop. Don't worry.



While playing games its giving problem.
I was playing medal of honor 2010
W, S, A, D keys are used for up, down, left and right. So if you want to move your player forward then you have to keep on pressing W key.
The problem is that while you are on the more (W key is pressed) you cant look here and there and even fire because you cant use the touchpad while the key is pressed. Seems like touchpad gets locked while a key is pressed except CTRL and Alt keys This didn't happen in my earlier laptop.

Edit:
Its software issue.
I removed dell touchpad software from add/remove programs in control panel and the problem is solved. 
I don't know if the newly updated version of that software has that problem or not. I didn't update it.


----------



## xeon (Feb 3, 2013)

In AMD Catalyst control Center when you click on switchable graphics. Does Power saving mode means the application runs on intel HD 400 graphic card and High performance means it runs on AMD graphic card ?


----------



## ratul (Feb 3, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> thanks it worked!!!!!
> 
> i too had put that gif image only but its not animating
> and anything about .net prob



make sure that .gif is <32kb and not greater than 120x120 resolution..
and about the .net problem, i think that link contains a solution to that too.. 



niraj trehan said:


> and what about the gaming issues ? is there any difference between gaming titleseven..like diff for 32 bit and diff for 64 bit ??



no, i think it should work fine, every game that's working on win7 is working on win8 for me..  (except CS 1.6 ).
try using updated nvidia drivers..



xeon said:


> In AMD Catalyst control Center when you click on switchable graphics. Does Power saving mode means the application runs on intel HD 400 graphic card and High performance means it runs on AMD graphic card ?



exactly...


----------



## Apoorv135 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post....

I was planning to buy Dell Inspiron 15r Turbo which has 3rd gen i5 3210 CPU and 2 GB AMD 7730m GPU.

But on many threads and Dell community I found out that 7730 does not switch while gaming... May be in some games.. Even the users installed latest intel drivers and Amd Catalyst latest version and did every possible thing to make it switch properly... Then also problem persist and Dell customer support was unable to solve this problem...

My question is... IS IT TRUE what I said above ? Does Amd 7730m correctly swtiches while gaming ? Coz I'm only buying this laptop to play games (I'm not a hardcore gamer, i just want Latest Games to run smoothly atleast in Medium or high setting if not ultra) and my budget is around 55k.... I like Dell laptops, but I am really confused after reading problems of Switching graphics..

Shall I buy it or not ?


----------



## xeon (Feb 3, 2013)

Should you update bios on your new 15r laptop ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bought this laptop and with this I join the Dell experience club:* Dell Inspiron 15R N5520 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 3, 2013)

Apoorv135 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post....
> 
> I was planning to buy Dell Inspiron 15r Turbo which has 3rd gen i5 3210 CPU and 2 GB AMD 7730m GPU.
> 
> ...



dude there is no such problem as such !!! My cousin owns the 15R SE inspiron, and it works like a charm !!! go ahead with it!!  

*@Ratul*
reinstalled the games , after updating directx ..Got them working !!


----------



## ratul (Feb 3, 2013)

Apoorv135 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and this is my first post....
> 
> I was planning to buy Dell Inspiron 15r Turbo which has 3rd gen i5 3210 CPU and 2 GB AMD 7730m GPU.
> 
> ...



there's no such problem here, even i have heard about that in alot of forums and dell support site, but i don't know what the heck those users are doing?? Everything is fine for the users in this forum..



xeon said:


> Should you update bios on your new 15r laptop ?



to A09?? i don't think so, no improvements to be seen as for me..



tkin said:


> *Bought this laptop and with this I join the Dell experience club:* Dell Inspiron 15R N5520 Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com



congrats and welcome to dell world..  ..



niraj trehan said:


> dude there is no such problem as such !!! My cousin owns the 15R SE inspiron, and it works like a charm !!! go ahead with it!!
> 
> *@Ratul*
> reinstalled the games , after updating directx ..Got them working !!



gr8 to hear that..


----------



## Apoorv135 (Feb 3, 2013)

ratul said:


> there's no such problem here, even i have heard about that in alot of forums and dell support site, but i don't know what the heck those users are doing?? Everything is fine for the users in this forum..





niraj trehan said:


> dude there is no such problem as such !!! My cousin owns the 15R SE inspiron, and it works like a charm !!! go ahead with it!!




Thanks guys, doubt cleared, I'll definitely go and buy it now.... 
and I'll join the Facebook group as well after buying, thanks alot


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Also I love Dell support, all drivers listed, new drivers, a new BIOS released a week ago for a product which is no longer even sold(15R 5520), love dell.


----------



## sunshine123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I'm posting this again but if you have any doubts regarding the latest graphics drivers or linux install or switchable graphics or benchmarks for dell inspiron 15r , this site should help you Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition Laptops


----------



## xeon (Feb 4, 2013)

After Clean install Should I install all the drivers which are there in the CD provided by dell ie; the driver cd that came with laptop ?
And 
Are intel drivers also provided on dell website or I have to download Intel drives on Intel's website ?

I clean installed windows 8 and some apps got removed. There was some intel applications named something like Intel turbo boost 2.0.............. Can anyone tell me the names of intel apps installed ?


----------



## ratul (Feb 4, 2013)

xeon said:


> After Clean install Should I install all the drivers which are there in the CD provided by dell ie; the driver cd that came with laptop ?
> And
> Are intel drivers also provided on dell website or I have to download Intel drives on Intel's website ?
> 
> I clean installed windows 8 and some apps got removed. There was some intel applications named something like Intel turbo boost 2.0.............. Can anyone tell me the names of intel apps installed ?



well, i'd recommend to install the drivers from the website rather than from dvd, as drivers on the website are updated..
Turboboost app is also available on website in CPU category.. Here: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India



tkin said:


> Also I love Dell support, all drivers listed, new drivers, a new BIOS released a week ago for a product which is no longer even sold(15R 5520), love dell.



yeah, i too find the driver support of dell better than any other product in the market, but still some of the drivers are updated by me from the original manufacturer rather than dell drivers..  (i have manually installed gpu drivers, wifi, bluetooth drivers from intel, amd site.. )


----------



## xeon (Feb 4, 2013)

What speeds are you getting transferring files from Flash Drive / Pen Drive to your Hard Disk. I am getting 16 MB/s, sometimes get 20 to 24 is it slow ? I am not using any software..


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 4, 2013)

xeon said:


> What speeds are you getting transferring files from Flash Drive / Pen Drive to your Hard Disk. I am getting 16 MB/s, sometimes get 20 to 24 is it slow ? I am not using any software..



This d normal speed while transferring from a USB 2.0 drive. You'll get better speed when you use USB 3.0 drive.


----------



## xeon (Feb 4, 2013)

Should I install Drivers from dells website or Intel and Amd website ?
Intel recommends to download drivers provided by computer manufacturer. 
It says "The Intel® Driver Update Utility is not able to update the driver. Installing a generic Intel driver instead of the customized computer manufacturer driver may cause technical issues. Contact your computer manufacturer for the latest driver for your computer."
Graphics &mdash; Computer manufacturer graphics driver detected

The problem is that Should I install Drivers for AMD 7730 graphic card provided by dell or Generic Drivers from AMD website. You can only do one, If I I download from Dell website then You cant update it from AMD website. 
I installed it from dell website Now amd has release Updated drivers for 7730 and I am not able to update. When I try to update from amd website it says drivers in your system not supported BECAUSE I downloaded from Dell website.
Should I remove AMD drivers downloaded from Dell website and Install the one which are there in AMD website???


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

xeon said:


> Should I install Drivers from dells website or Intel and Amd website ?
> Intel recommends to download drivers provided by computer manufacturer.
> It says "The Intel® Driver Update Utility is not able to update the driver. Installing a generic Intel driver instead of the customized computer manufacturer driver may cause technical issues. Contact your computer manufacturer for the latest driver for your computer."
> Graphics — Computer manufacturer graphics driver detected
> ...


Get every driver from dell, even the intel GPU driver, but get Catalyst from AMD site, now I wonder if this will break the switchable graphics, first thing to find out when I get my laptop.


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Get every driver from dell, even the intel GPU driver, but get Catalyst from AMD site, now I wonder if this will break the switchable graphics, first thing to find out when I get my laptop.



There's no problem in downloading the latest intel GPU drivers from intel's site. I have done the same, and have no problem.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> There's no problem in downloading the latest intel GPU drivers from intel's site. I have done the same, and have no problem.


Switchable works?


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Switchable works?


Yup!!


----------



## xeon (Feb 5, 2013)

Intel rapid start technology driver in dells website not installing - The computer does not meet the minimum requirements

I don't have ssd drive. Does Intel rapid start technology driver only installs in systems with SSD ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

xeon said:


> Intel rapid start technology driver in dells website not installing - The computer does not meet the minimum requirements
> 
> I don't have ssd drive. Does Intel rapid start technology driver only installs in systems with SSD ?


Rapid start has nothing to do with SSD, it's a fast sleep mode, it should install, weird.


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Rapid start has nothing to do with SSD, it's a fast sleep mode, it should install, weird.



Wo do need a SSD for Rapid Start to work.
Read the last few lines of the following article and probably you'll understand.
AnandTech - New Intel Marketing Terms: Smart Connect & Rapid Start Technology


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 5, 2013)

does anyone here own the new inspiron 15r series?
Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India
Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## xeon (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey I clean installed windows.
I havent download any drivers for Intel graphics and AMD graphics as well 
This is the message I get when I try to update AMD graphics from there website 
*i.imgur.com/uO9x7L5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oRn9NVW.jpg
Version 8.982.6.0
Tried to uninstall it from the device manager but it keeps coming back installs itself


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 5, 2013)

xeon said:


> Hey I clean installed windows.
> I havent download any drivers for Intel graphics and AMD graphics as well
> This is the message I get when I try to update AMD graphics from there website
> 
> ...



I dont know how you are trying to download the driver. Just click on the following link and the driver installation package will download.
*www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_13.2_Beta4.exe


----------



## xeon (Feb 6, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> I dont know how you are trying to download the driver. Just click on the following link and the driver installation package will download.
> *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_13.2_Beta4.exe



Isnt that beta version ?


This is how I was trying to download drivers. 
AMD Driver Autodetect
also 
*support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

xeon said:


> Isnt that beta version ?
> 
> 
> This is how I was trying to download drivers.
> ...


Never use autodetect, it sucks.


----------



## xeon (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Never use autodetect, it sucks.


So how to you download drivers can you please give me the link of that page instead direct download link


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

First use this tool to verify: AMD Catalyst
Then download from here: AMD Graphics Drivers & Software
Use desktop graphics, HD series, 7xxx and select OS, now download the latest one or the latest beta at bottom.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 6, 2013)

xeon said:


> Hey I clean installed windows.
> I havent download any drivers for Intel graphics and AMD graphics as well
> This is the message I get when I try to update AMD graphics from there website
> *i.imgur.com/uO9x7L5.jpg
> ...




seems like automatic updates is the culprit here. go to windows update settings and hide amd radeon 7730m driver update that is  listed under important update. hope it helps.


----------



## xeon (Feb 6, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> seems like automatic updates is the culprit here. go to windows update settings and hide amd radeon 7730m driver update that is  listed under important update. hope it helps.



But I had changed the windows update settings to "Never check for Updates(not recommended)". So it should not be downloading updates.

I downloaded AMD from this link
*www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-1_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe
Now the driver version is this
*i.imgur.com/MR7d73B.png
Is this the latest ?


----------



## ratul (Feb 6, 2013)

xeon said:


> But I had changed the windows update settings to "Never check for Updates(not recommended)". So it should not be downloading updates.
> 
> I downloaded AMD from this link
> *www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-1_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe
> ...



for 13.1 catalyst, yes, it's the correct version..


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 6, 2013)

xeon said:


> But I had changed the windows update settings to "Never check for Updates(not recommended)". So it should not be downloading updates.
> 
> I downloaded AMD from this link
> *www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-1_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe
> ...




You are not getting it from windows update, it's the stock driver for windows 8. it installs that automatically to know what that unknown device is in ur laptop. You can simply install the new driver over it not a problem.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 7, 2013)

Windows 8 Problems -- if any one also coming across d same ?

No adhoc network creatg option available
Error in creating recovery discs for win8 backup .

Nd can nyone help me in understandg wat is limited connectivity wen we join a homegroup ??


----------



## ratul (Feb 7, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> Windows 8 Problems -- if any one also coming across d same ?
> 
> No adhoc network creatg option available
> Error in creating recovery discs for win8 backup .
> ...



this might help you for ad-hoc connections: How To Create Wireless Ad Hoc Internet Connection In Windows 8
and i use acronis for recovery and backups, never use win8 backup thingy, so don't know about that.. 
Limited connectivity usually means that you won't be having any internet connection..


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 8, 2013)

ratul said:


> this might help you for ad-hoc connections: How To Create Wireless Ad Hoc Internet Connection In Windows 8
> and i use acronis for recovery and backups, never use win8 backup thingy, so don't know about that..
> Limited connectivity usually means that you won't be having any internet connection..



I want to have a backup of d OSystem widout any of my softwares , ie just the basic drivers req along with dells inbuilt softwares , so tat each n every time i dont have to install d whole osystem , but just recover it . I used norton ghost on my desktop , but found it cumbersome . I have heard of acronis but never used it . Does it solve the purpose i m tokg of ? Bcz imo now it will create a backup of my system with softwares nd other installed files .. No ?


----------



## Micky_G (Feb 8, 2013)

Please post the Hardware id of your FHD Screen......mine is SEC5448.....its video quality is very poor. 

To Find The Hardware Id of Monitor  : Go to Device Manager > Left Click the Monitors > Right Click the Generic PnP Monitor > Right Click the Properties > Left Click The Details Tab > Select Hardware ids from the Property Tab.


----------



## ratul (Feb 8, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> I want to have a backup of d OSystem widout any of my softwares , ie just the basic drivers req along with dells inbuilt softwares , so tat each n every time i dont have to install d whole osystem , but just recover it . I used norton ghost on my desktop , but found it cumbersome . I have heard of acronis but never used it . Does it solve the purpose i m tokg of ? Bcz imo now it will create a backup of my system with softwares nd other installed files .. No ?



yes, it has the option of either full backup (c: and system drive), or backing up individual files and folders, but for what you are asking, i think no software could do that, coz then, registry problems would arise...
So i would suggest you to uninstall all the software you don't need in backup (or format c: and install required drivers and dell utilities), and then take the backup of your c: and system drive, keep it somewhere safe and then install all the softwares, now you have the backup you were talking about..


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> I want to have a backup of d OSystem widout any of my softwares , ie just the basic drivers req along with dells inbuilt softwares , so tat each n every time i dont have to install d whole osystem , but just recover it . I used norton ghost on my desktop , but found it cumbersome . I have heard of acronis but never used it . Does it solve the purpose i m tokg of ? Bcz imo now it will create a backup of my system with softwares nd other installed files .. No ?


Use this to create an image and store it in a pendrive or external HDD(image of C drive, recovery and the 100MB reserved drive), you also need to create a system rescue disc(bootable) using that tool(other taks>create rescue media), now boot from that DVD and restore image to HDD: Macrium Reflect FREE Edition - Information and download


----------



## anirvanmaiti (Feb 8, 2013)

I've just purchased 15R Turbo with 1080p screen and I'm very satisfied with the performance.

How can I turn off the backlight of the keyboard?


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 9, 2013)

anirvanmaiti said:


> I've just purchased 15R Turbo with 1080p screen and I'm very satisfied with the performance.
> 
> How can I turn off the backlight of the keyboard?



Use Fn+F6.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 9, 2013)

Micky_G said:


> Please post the Hardware id of your FHD Screen......mine is SEC5448.....its video quality is very poor.
> 
> To Find The Hardware Id of Monitor  : Go to Device Manager > Left Click the Monitors > Right Click the Generic PnP Monitor > Right Click the Properties > Left Click The Details Tab > Select Hardware ids from the Property Tab.




mine too is sec5448.  what do you mean by poor? i'm satisfied with the display except for pixelations in dark backgrounds during video playback.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 9, 2013)

ratul said:


> yes, it has the option of either full backup (c: and system drive), or backing up individual files and folders, but for what you are asking, i think no software could do that, coz then, registry problems would arise...
> So i would suggest you to uninstall all the software you don't need in backup (or format c: and install required drivers and dell utilities), and then take the backup of your c: and system drive, keep it somewhere safe and then install all the softwares, now you have the backup you were talking about..


I talked to a dell technician , He told me recovery disc would do my job .. !!! ie just the OS backup ! !! is it true or what den ??


----------



## ratul (Feb 9, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> I talked to a dell technician , He told me recovery disc would do my job .. !!! ie just the OS backup ! !! is it true or what den ??



yes, recovery discs contains the image of the system given to you by DELL, i.e., after recovering from the discs, your system would be in the same state as it was when you received the lappy, that means all the bloatwares, dell services and drivers would be installed..


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Guys how are the NEW Iinspiron 15R laptops? I cant find the reviews anywhere, the specifications are awesome. Its not on Flipkart yet.

ci3-38,000+
Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India

ci5-42,000+
Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Noob1 said:


> Guys how are the NEW Iinspiron 15R laptops? I cant find the reviews anywhere, the specifications are awesome. Its not on Flipkart yet.
> 
> ci3-38,000+
> Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India
> ...


For a reason, both these laptops have ULV(Ultra Low Voltage) processors with pathetic clockspeeds compared to normal processors, so while you'll pay for i5 performance you'll get something between i3 and i5 performance and the i3 version will perform worse than A8.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 9, 2013)

^Thx, I thought these were really good


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Noob1 said:


> ^Thx, I thought these were really good


Check processor name, if its i3/i5xxxx*M* its ok, if its i3/i5xxxx*U*, stay away, these are targeted towards low power consuming ultrabooks, their performance per watt is unbeatable, but for a premium and also at the cost of performance per rupees.


----------



## niraj trehan (Feb 9, 2013)

ratul said:


> yes, recovery discs contains the image of the system given to you by DELL, i.e., after recovering from the discs, your system would be in the same state as it was when you received the lappy, that means all the bloatwares, dell services and drivers would be installed..


hmm ..thx for info !


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 10, 2013)

tkin said:


> Check processor name, if its i3/i5xxxx*M* its ok, if its i3/i5xxxx*U*, stay away, these are targeted towards low power consuming ultrabooks, their performance per watt is unbeatable, but for a premium and also at the cost of performance per rupees.



Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## xeon (Feb 10, 2013)

I had ATI radeon version 9 driver version in my dell inspiron. I carried out a Windows Update. After Installing the updates and restarting the laptop I saw that the Ati driver version from 9 has reverted back to version 8 that comes preinstalled, the one that is there in the dell drivers and support website. Does windows update installed that ? Now I have removed catalyst and I am downloading the latest driver from AMD website.


----------



## Micky_G (Feb 10, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> mine too is sec5448.  what do you mean by poor? i'm satisfied with the display except for pixelations in dark backgrounds during video playback.



The video playback is very pixelated and grainy. The colors don't look natural.


----------



## ratul (Feb 10, 2013)

xeon said:


> I had ATI radeon version 9 driver version in my dell inspiron. I carried out a Windows Update. After Installing the updates and restarting the laptop I saw that the Ati driver version from 9 has reverted back to version 8 that comes preinstalled, the one that is there in the dell drivers and support website. Does windows update installed that ? Now I have removed catalyst and I am downloading the latest driver from AMD website.



most probably yes, that why it's advisable to review the list of updates before updating, and remove the tick from updates not needed, in future if you see AMD or Intel GPU drivers in windows update, right click it and hide it from update list..


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 10, 2013)

Micky_G said:


> The video playback is very pixelated and grainy. The colors don't look natural.



For better color increase the saturation level in Intel Graphics settings in CP.


----------



## Binary_Hero (Feb 10, 2013)

Am buying this--Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com

Anyone having this laptop please advice.


----------



## saaransh9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Binary_Hero said:


> Am buying this--Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 4GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com
> 
> Anyone having this laptop please advice.



my roommate has it


----------



## darkslayer (Feb 11, 2013)

Another question!
Few days back I bought dell inspiron 15r 5520, 
i'm visually impaired and work wid a screen reader so i'm not able to figure out the default fn keys behavior.
though, the signs would've been there on the f1-f12 keys, but no use for me.
i got to know few by exploring such as, fn+f2 for enabling wifi, fn+f3 for disabling dell touchpad fn+f11 and f12 for adjusting volume.
guys could u please let me know the other remaining keys behavior?
i even tried to look for this on the dell community but nothing's there
ur kind help would be highly appreciated
Regards


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> Another question!
> Few days back I bought dell inspiron 15r 5520,
> i'm visually impaired and work wid a screen reader so i'm not able to figure out the default fn keys behavior.
> though, the signs would've been there on the f1-f12 keys, but no use for me.
> ...


I bought the same and will be delivered today, give me a day to set it up.


----------



## xeon (Feb 11, 2013)

ratul said:


> most probably yes, that why it's advisable to review the list of updates before updating, and remove the tick from updates not needed, in future if you see AMD or Intel GPU drivers in windows update, right click it and hide it from update list..



After updating  windows my system became a bit slow, the booting and the start up time increased ? I restored my laptop before windows update now its same as before. Do you guys update windows ? Did you experienced slowness after windows update ?
I check the update list there was Amd driver with the name:
Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Graphics Adapter WDDM1.2 - AMD Radeon HD 7730M Download size: 106.7 MB


----------



## darkslayer (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> I bought the same and will be delivered today, give me a day to set it up.




thanks a ton mate,take ya time
will wait fo ur reply!


----------



## ratul (Feb 11, 2013)

xeon said:


> After updating  windows my system became a bit slow, the booting and the start up time increased ? I restored my laptop before windows update now its same as before. Do you guys update windows ? Did you experienced slowness after windows update ?
> I check the update list there was Amd driver with the name:
> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - Graphics Adapter WDDM1.2 - AMD Radeon HD 7730M Download size: 106.7 MB



yes, i always update windows, especially if it's windows 8, as it's relatively new, and it's been a routine for M$ till now that none of their windows are good and stable until first SP is released, till then it's better to be updated, but the rumors are around that there would be no SP for windows 8 and future versions..


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> thanks a ton mate,take ya time
> will wait fo ur reply!


*For darkslayer:*

*Kb combo for Dell 15R N5520:*

All keys are combo with Fn key:

F1:   Laptop to projector or vice versa, i/e enable or disable the side vga/hdmi port.

F2:   Wifi on/off

F3:   Disable/Enable touchpad

F4:   Decrease screen brightness.

F5:   Increase Screen brightness.

F8:   Media control, reverse.

F9:   Media Control, play/pause.

F10: Media Control, fast forward.

F11: Volume decrease.

F12: Volume increase

Black no specific key right of F12: Mute volume.

Hope this helps


----------



## darkslayer (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> *For darkslayer:*
> 
> *Kb combo for Dell 15R N5520:*
> 
> ...




thanks a lot tkin
i'm really grateful n gratified!! smiles


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> thanks a lot tkin
> i'm really grateful n gratified!! smiles


Happy to help, let me know if I can be of any further assistance


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 11, 2013)

Noob1 said:


> Guys how are the NEW Iinspiron 15R laptops? I cant find the reviews anywhere, the specifications are awesome. Its not on Flipkart yet.
> 
> ci3-38,000+
> Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India
> ...




I checked amazon.com reviews by inputting the CPU name and users have reported good/stable performance with these ULVs. You can itself check out amazon/newegg reviews. I am unable to find reviews of dell 5521 but plenty of other manufacturers has laptops with these CPUs.

I wonder why there are no reviews posted on the dell official site.

These CPU's may not be good for gamers (I am not a gamer. so i don't know). I hope browsing, word processing, programming will be fine.

I am going to buy this from dell but there is no VGA port. But I am still thinking..


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

Reviews mean nothing, most amazon reviewers can't tell performance apart when they play angry bird on their PCs, ULV processors suck, any power user/gamer will agree with me.

*Now a question to all:*

I got my Inspiron 15R N5520 and registered it online with Dell, now its showing warranty upto Dec-2013, just like hard disks, how do I extend it to Feb -2014? I see no such option in dell site


----------



## ratul (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> Reviews mean nothing, most amazon reviewers can't tell performance apart when they play angry bird on their PCs, ULV processors suck, any power user/gamer will agree with me.
> 
> *Now a question to all:*
> 
> I got my Inspiron 15R N5520 and registered it online with Dell, now its showing warranty upto Dec-2013, just like hard disks, how do I extend it to Feb -2014? I see no such option in dell site



Contact DELL CC for assisstance..


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

ratul said:


> Contact DELL CC for assisstance..


Closed after 6:00PM, will call them tomorrow, someone in fb said I just need the invoice, dell site says something similar as well, but want to know if I can call cc and get the warranty period in website extended to Feb-2013.

*Is there no one here that have any experience with this?*


----------



## ratul (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> Closed after 6:00PM, will call them tomorrow, someone in fb said I just need the invoice, dell site says something similar as well, but want to know if I can call cc and get the warranty period in website extended to Feb-2013.
> 
> *Is there no one here that have any experience with this?*



well, mine shows correctly till 22-06-2015, DELL CC will definitely correct it for you, you can call on Premium Support no., which is 24x7 available: 18004252073


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

ratul said:


> well, mine shows correctly till 22-06-2015, DELL CC will definitely correct it for you, you can call on Premium Support no., which is 24x7 available: 18004252073


Isn't premium support only for XPS and alienware laptops, or for businesses?


----------



## saaransh9 (Feb 11, 2013)

no at some point of time i was calling dell at that number daily


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

saaransh9 said:


> no at some point of time i was calling dell at that number daily


Will call tomorrow and verify, thanks.


----------



## saaransh9 (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> Will call tomorrow and verify, thanks.


u can call them even now its a 24x7 service 

once i called them at 1 am


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

saaransh9 said:


> u can call them even now its a 24x7 service
> 
> once i called them at 1 am


----------



## darkslayer (Feb 11, 2013)

guys today i checked my inspiron 5520's warranty
it shows various things
Services	Provider	Start Date	End Date
NBD (Next Business Day on-site)	Dell	29-03-2013	29-03-2014
COMPLETECOVER COVERAGE PROGRAMME	Dell	29-03-2013	29-03-2014
POW (Parts Only Warranty)	Dell	29-12-2013	29-03-2014
LS (no description available)	Dell	29-12-2013	29-03-2014
POW (Parts Only Warranty)	Dell	28-12-2012	29-12-2013
LS (no description available)	Dell	28-12-2012	29-12-2013
COMPLETECOVER COVERAGE PROGRAMME	Dell	28-12-2012	29-03-2013
NBD (Next Business Day on-site)	Dell	28-12-2012	29-03-2013


so is my warranty till 29/03/2013 only??
i bought last month


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> guys today i checked my inspiron 5520's warranty
> it shows various things
> Services	Provider	Start Date	End Date
> NBD (Next Business Day on-site)	Dell	29-03-2013	29-03-2014
> ...


Check end date, it till 2014.

Now from where did you buy? You have 1 month extra warranty.


----------



## darkslayer (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Check end date, it till 2014.
> 
> Now from where did you buy? You have 1 month extra warranty.




i bought on 13th jan, from homeshop18 superdeals
and it shows shipped on 28 dec 2012
so the warranted started from 28th dec?


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

darkslayer said:


> i bought on 13th jan, from homeshop18 superdeals
> and it shows shipped on 28 dec 2012
> so the warranted started from 28th dec?


No, check the start date on your warranty.

*Update on Dell 15R N5520:*

Installed AC3, the switchable driver picked it up flawlessly, running absolutely fine, FPS is nothing to write home about and I'll only play AC3 once I shift my gaming rig to my workplace, but as a test it passed fine, the first run for games and 3d apps run on the intel and the driver automatically prompts you to select the mode, you could also do it beforehand as well, the game suffered from loading issue and ram limitation(2GB) and temporary hanging and one crash but all points to the 2GB RAM which was maxed out, something a ram upgrade will definitely fix, so far I intend to play games like COD/BF3 on this and don't think there will be any issue, temps were fine as well.

Now guys, I want to try this out, even Anandtech prompts to use this driver to play games: *leshcatlabs.net/index.php/2013/01/leshcats-catalyst-13-1-whql-unifl-v2-1-for-amdintel-laptops/

Will report once I had installed and configured it, cat 13.1 should give AC3 a boost as well.

And finally this is where nVidia shines, their GPUs are slower but their driver support is absolutely flawless as all versions work with all sorts of graphic cards including mobile cards.











*Check this out:* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/170077-custom-drivers-intel-amd-laptops.html#post1840604


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> And finally this is where nVidia shines, their GPUs are slower *but their driver support is absolutely flawless as all versions work with all sorts of graphic cards including mobile cards.*


err.... NO. 

nVidia Optimus will outrightly refuse to work in Linux with the proprietary driver. My laptop works with Catalyst in Linux.

Even for many nVidia Windows laptops you need to get the driver from OEM. nVidia's driver on the site won't work. Same is the case with AMD. OEM don't push updates and that's why we have Leshcat.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

ico said:


> err.... NO.
> 
> nVidia Optimus will outrightly refuse to work in Linux with the proprietary driver. My laptop works with Catalyst in Linux.
> 
> Even for many nVidia Windows laptops you need to get the driver from OEM. nVidia's driver on the site won't work. Same is the case with AMD.


Nope, the AMD custom driver developer said that nVidia drivers work better outright in his site, check his poll: Leshcat
And forget linux, a gaming gpu has no use in linux, what will you play with it


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Nope, the AMD custom driver developer said that nVidia drivers work better outright in his site, check his poll: Leshcat
> *And forget linux, a gaming gpu has no use in linux, what will you play with it *


Doesn't change the fact that it is NOT 'better' outright. Not even 'better' actually. It's the same situation. OEM's not pushing updates after having customised switchable graphics.

aaaaaand.... do you live in a cave? There games which are meant to be ran on a laptop (performance). They do work on Linux + faster than on Windows. The joke's on you buddy. 

*i.imgur.com/aMLHxa1.png


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah yes, source, and TFII, which could be run on intel 4000, still doesn't explain what to do with the discreet GPU, and except a few rare games I don't see any popular games being ported to linux do you? Games like BF3, COD, Tribes Ascend, Crimecraft, Firefall does not run on linux, and these are the games I play mostly and all of them run fine on a 7670m.

And you didn't get what I was trying to say, if you have a nVidia gpu based laptop you could install the GPU driver directly from nVidia website, something AMD does not provide, for an idea read this article and the comments: AnandTech - Addendum Regarding AMD

AMD's mobile driver support is joke, period.


----------



## ico (Feb 12, 2013)

tkin said:


> Ah yes, source, and TFII, which could be run on intel 4000, still doesn't explain what to do with the discreet GPU, and except a few rare games I don't see any popular games being ported to linux do you? Games like BF3, COD, Tribes Ascend, Crimecraft, Firefall does not run on linux, and these are the games I play mostly and all of them run fine on a 7670m.
> 
> *And you didn't get what I was trying to say, if you have a nVidia gpu based laptop you could install the GPU driver directly from nVidia website,* something AMD does not provide, for an idea read this article and the comments: AnandTech - Addendum Regarding AMD
> 
> AMD's mobile driver support is joke, period.


I've read that Anandtech article long ago and the bold part is not true. 

**forums.geforce.com/default/topic/526801/nvidia-drivers-will-not-install-/*

The only joke here is you, AMD and nVidia. You especially.

PS: Unlike most people in this forum, I only comment after first hand experience. I've had enough trouble with Optimus as well.



> As part of the NVIDIA Notebook Driver Program, this is a *reference driver* that can be installed *on supported NVIDIA notebook GPUs.* However, please note that your notebook original equipment manufacturer (OEM) provides certified drivers for your specific notebook on their website. NVIDIA recommends that you check with your notebook OEM about recommended software updates for your notebook. OEMs may not provide technical support for issues that arise from the use of this driver.



And just to put a nail in the coffin, I did a small Google search which everyone here is very fond of. *M17x R1 Can't install new Nvidia drivers*


----------



## ratul (Feb 13, 2013)

well, there should'nt be a comparison b/w AMD and Nvidia here, but i have seen cases from both sides..
For some AMD works good and for some Nvidia works good..
But, if you google the problems, AMD users will be having much greater problems than nvidia one's, that's a fact, i have no problem with AMD, but some guys do have..


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, so far I like my Dell 15R N5520, about 10 mins of AC3(normal, 720p), about 5 mins was cutscene, so expect a further 5-10c rise of the GPU during prolonged gaming, I intend to add a cooling pad soon, so that'll keep the temps in check, not that it needs much anyway:

*CPU:*
*i.imgur.com/JUhLCDR.jpg

*GPU:*
*i.imgur.com/ztMN1AC.jpg

*The GPU clock is showing zero because as soon as I stopped AC3 to take the screenshot the intel HD4000 kicked in, hence HWInfo can't see it anymore, but you can check the min/max tabs.


*So what do you guys say? Temperatures in control?*


PS: The UNIFL modded drivers with Catalyst 13.1 did the trick, while earlier I was getting random temporary freezes during loading, all are gone now, gameplay was smooth as butter, didn't measure FPS but since I didn't notice any stuttering its fine, I expect gameplay to become a bit jerky in huge open areas, but I tend to use this laptop to play games like CS, Tribes Ascend, Firefall, Crimecraft etc, so 7670m was a mighty fine choice.


----------



## Jripper (Feb 14, 2013)

^ That guy on the fb page is you then


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

Jripper said:


> ^ That guy on the fb page is you then


Guilty as charged  

Now I am $hit worried about my HDD temps, hit 51c, so 55c is likely on prolonged gaming, cooling pad?

*My review for the Dell 15R N5520:*
*www.flipkart.com/reviews/RVDFNDUKTSLK2FNDY

*If you can't check flipkart, check here:*


Spoiler






> *A Worthy Warrior!!*
> 
> Hi guys, I just got this laptop a few days back, now I don't like lengthy reviews, so straight to the pros and cons.
> 
> ...


----------



## santoshk87 (Feb 14, 2013)

Anybody has tried playing Battlefield 3 multiplayer online on this laptop ? Is the game-play smooth (assuming one has 512 kbps-4mbps) connection ??


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 14, 2013)

santoshk87 said:


> Anybody has tried playing Battlefield 3 multiplayer online on this laptop ? Is the game-play smooth (assuming one has 512 kbps-4mbps) connection ??


Go easy on the font size bro.
And yes, provided you don't set everything to ultra, it will work just fine.


----------



## ratul (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Well, so far I like my Dell 15R N5520, about 10 mins of AC3(normal, 720p), about 5 mins was cutscene, so expect a further 5-10c rise of the GPU during prolonged gaming, I intend to add a cooling pad soon, so that'll keep the temps in check, not that it needs much anyway:
> 
> *CPU:*
> 
> ...



seems fine to me, these days i get max of 47-50c HDD after hrs. of gaming due to winters here, but in summers 55c is average for HDD while gaming, heck once it reached 70c on HDD when i forgot to lift it up from the bed  and i was scared as hell when i saw those temps.. 



santoshk87 said:


> Anybody has tried playing Battlefield 3 multiplayer online on this laptop ? Is the game-play smooth (assuming one has 512 kbps-4mbps) connection ??



graphics wise it'll be fine to run, but you'll need a stable connection (low ping timings), it will stutter if you have bad ping and even 12mbps connection..


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Guilty as charged
> 
> Now I am $hit worried about my HDD temps, hit 51c, so 55c is likely on prolonged gaming, cooling pad?
> 
> ...




What about the display? I know it will be glossy but does it affect normal work. I mean distractions due to reflections.


----------



## ratul (Feb 14, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> What about the display? I know it will be glossy but does it affect normal work. I mean distractions due to reflections.



dude,  it's been discussed numerous times that it all depends on the environment you work on, sure it'll be a problem in outdoor locations, but i use my laptop indoors and i do not have any problems with glossy screen...
It's upto you whether you use it outdoors, indoors or indoors with massive lightning..


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

ratul said:


> seems fine to me, these days i get max of 47-50c HDD after hrs. of gaming due to winters here, but in summers 55c is average for HDD while gaming, heck once it reached 70c on HDD when i forgot to lift it up from the bed  and i was scared as hell when i saw those temps..
> 
> 
> 
> graphics wise it'll be fine to run, but you'll need a stable connection (low ping timings), it will stutter if you have bad ping and even 12mbps connection..


I am so much relieved, instead of the cooler I'll get the 4GB RAM now 
Cooler later, in summer.



nandu26 said:


> What about the display? I know it will be glossy but does it affect normal work. I mean distractions due to reflections.


What ratul said, also note here that glossy screens actually look more bright and colorful than matte screen, I have a matte monitor(T220) and I know this for a fact, matte screen can never match glossy screen for its color representation and brightness.


----------



## ratul (Feb 15, 2013)

tkin said:


> I am so much relieved, instead of the cooler I'll get the 4GB RAM now
> Cooler later, in summer.



good choice bro, 8GB RAM is a bare minimum in these systems, especially when you are a gamer..


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

ratul said:


> good choice bro, 8GB RAM is a bare minimum in these systems, especially when you are a gamer..


I'll go with 6GB for now, 2GB+4GB Gskill(4GB in dual channel, 2GB in single channel, flex mode), I'll add another 4GB module a few months later for full 8GB dual.


----------



## ratul (Feb 16, 2013)

tkin said:


> I'll go with 6GB for now, 2GB+4GB Gskill(4GB in dual channel, 2GB in single channel, flex mode), I'll add another 4GB module a few months later for full 8GB dual.



6GB is a sufficient amount too, btw can you post the link of which RAM you are buying??


----------



## xeon (Feb 16, 2013)

Dell's pre-installed RAM is  of1600MHZ why isn't cpuz showing 1600MHZ anywhere?

*i.imgur.com/h2rMPQ6.png

And if I put another 4 gb ram does it also have to be 1600MHZ ???

Would this RAM work or if you have better than this then please tell
G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-1600C11S-4GNT) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

ratul said:


> 6GB is a sufficient amount too, btw can you post the link of which RAM you are buying??


Either this: G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com
Or this: G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com

I was thinking about this as well: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com

But one thing that baffles me, is the Corsair's 1600MHz JDECor XMP? If its XMP I am locked out as the bios won't do a thing and run it at 1333MHz, unlike gskill which has JDEC 1600MHz, I am probably going to buy it locally so I can test if it works at 1600MHz, if I buy it from flipkart I am stuck.


----------



## xeon (Feb 16, 2013)

and what pin configuration would work with inspiron?


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

xeon said:


> Dell's pre-installed RAM is  of1600MHZ why isn't cpuz showing 1600MHZ anywhere?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/h2rMPQ6.png
> 
> ...


Its running at 1600MHz, check the memory tab, it shows half speed, i.e 800MHz means 1600Mhz actual data rate(its DDR3, i.e double data rate).

Check my link for the rams, go with the gskills.


----------



## ratul (Feb 16, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its running at 1600MHz, check the memory tab, it shows half speed, i.e 800MHz means 1600Mhz actual data rate(its DDR3, i.e double data rate).
> 
> Check my link for the rams, go with the gskills.



is Inspiron's 15R's RAM same as 15R Turbo??
if yes, then G.Skill F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ is the best from the ones you suggested, as it has the 11-11-11 CAS latency, same as the RAM that comes preinstalled..
and the vengeance one, that looks quite big, i doubt if it would fit properly..



xeon said:


> and what pin configuration would work with inspiron?



204Pin..


----------



## xeon (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for replies.

What is the difference between there two rams ?
G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com
and
G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-1600C11S-4GNT) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com

One is GSkill SQ and the second one is G skill NT. Does SQ and NT mean anything.
The first one is 9-9-9-28 CAS Latency
and the second one
11-11-11-28 2N CAS Latency

Would both of them work on Dell inspiron and is second one better than the first or vice versa?


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

ratul said:


> is Inspiron's 15R's RAM same as 15R Turbo??
> if yes, then G.Skill F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ is the best from the ones you suggested, as it has the 11-11-11 CAS latency, same as the RAM that comes preinstalled..
> and the vengeance one, that looks quite big, i doubt if it would fit properly..
> 
> ...


Its 2GB but the timings are same I think. The vengeance may not fit, due to that heatsink.



xeon said:


> Thanks for replies.
> 
> What is the difference between there two rams ?
> G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com
> ...


If you are buying 2x4GB sticks, get the one with 9-9-9 latency as both sticks will run at 9-9-9 and you'll be befitted, if you want to add one to the current ram get the one with the 11-11-11 latency for better compatibility.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2013)

I always suggest and personally prefer corsair in buying RAM due to their top notch ASS. Plus believe me, you won't find any difference in using any kit. Also  do get a 4 gb module, as RAM are dirt cheap now, can't be any cheaper.


----------



## xeon (Feb 17, 2013)

See this RAM i think its exactly the same that comes pre installed in dell inspiron turbo laptops. Crucial is a band of Micron Technology.
Crucial 4GB PC3-12800 DDR3-1600MHz non-ECC Unbuffered CL11 204-Pin SoDimm | eBay
It would be best to go with RAM of same manufacturer for best compatibility so should I buy the RAM above, is it the same ?

*i.imgur.com/h2rMPQ6.png


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

^^
A. No warranty.
B. Get the Gskill 11-11-11-30 RAM from FK.


----------



## Jripper (Feb 17, 2013)

Have any of you guys figured out how to keep the HDD temps below 40? Mine was okay during the winter. Now its rising to 40+ again.
Using the 2 books technique temps stay at 42-45 degrees. 
Any solutions other than buying a laptop cooler?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Have any of you guys figured out how to keep the HDD temps below 40? Mine was okay during the winter. Now its rising to 40+ again.
> Using the 2 books technique temps stay at 42-45 degrees.
> Any solutions other than buying a laptop cooler?


A. Laptop HDDs can operate upto 55c.
B. A cooler is the only way otherwise. Get the cooler master notepal X1.


----------



## xeon (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> ^^
> A. No warranty.
> B. Get the Gskill 11-11-11-30 RAM from FK.




It has 1 year limited manufacturer warranty


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

xeon said:


> It has 1 year limited manufacturer warranty


Crucial has long exited Indian market(afaik it never came here officially), so if the distributor is small time or had ditched it you're dead in the water, Corsair and Gskill have Indian warranty and offices and a proper distributor.


----------



## ratul (Feb 17, 2013)

and i don't think that same manufacturer matters as long as the latency and other things are matched...
you can safely go for G.Skill, Crucial can be a risky move..


----------



## Jripper (Feb 19, 2013)

What do you guys use to clean the screen? 
is there any way to keep the screen all smudge/dirt free? Please let me know.


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jripper said:


> What do you guys use to clean the screen?
> is there any way to keep the screen all smudge/dirt free? Please let me know.



There are various laptop cleaning kit available in the market. It has a micro-fiber cloth, a cleaning solution, and a dusting brush. 
I have one from Luxar. Costs ~Rs.350


----------



## ratul (Feb 19, 2013)

Jripper said:


> What do you guys use to clean the screen?
> is there any way to keep the screen all smudge/dirt free? Please let me know.



i use a microfiber cloth i have and lens cleaner solution (free with my brother's specs.. ), and my screen is always new and shiny..  

guys, new drivers are available for 15R Turbo Windows 8: *www.dell.com/support/drivers/in/en/indhs1/Product/inspiron-15r-se-7520

after so many years, finally i am seeing a new icon for the drivers and "Dell Update Package" written..   *i.imgur.com/hvt3JXV.png

also 13.2beta6 is available: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_13.2_Beta6.exe


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 20, 2013)

Help guys!!1 Can anyone tell me how to boot from usb pen drive in dell inspiron 7520? When I opened BIOS using F12, there was no such option like boot priority. And when I opened boot options using F2 it showed some UEFI and leacy mode which I don't understand. I'm using a bootable pen drive made using wintoflash.

Also, currently I'm using win 8. Now each and every game is running on Intel hd4000 rather than radeon 7730. I've already selected high performance in switchable graphics menu. I confirmed this by running the benchmark option from main menu in gta4 and devil may cry 4. For other games I used GPU SHARK. It showed current gpu usage as 0.00%


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

ratul said:


> i use a microfiber cloth i have and lens cleaner solution (free with my brother's specs.. ), and my screen is always new and shiny..
> 
> guys, new drivers are available for 15R Turbo Windows 8: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India
> 
> ...


Hey, can you even install these drivers from AMD website? For my 15R they won't install and I have to get UNIFL modded drivers 



Harsh Pranami said:


> Help guys!!1 Can anyone tell me how to boot from usb pen drive in dell inspiron 7520? When I opened BIOS using F12, there was no such option like boot priority. And when I opened boot options using F2 it showed some UEFI and leacy mode which I don't understand. I'm using a bootable pen drive made using wintoflash.
> 
> Also, currently I'm using win 8. Now each and every game is running on Intel hd4000 rather than radeon 7730. I've already selected high performance in switchable graphics menu. I confirmed this by running the benchmark option from main menu in gta4 and devil may cry 4. For other games I used GPU SHARK. It showed current gpu usage as 0.00%


In my case it says its running on Intel HD4000 but actually runs on the 7670m, verified by observing GPU load and temperatures via "GPU Caps Viewer"


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hey, can you even install these drivers from AMD website? For my 15R they won't install and I have to get UNIFL modded drivers
> 
> 
> In my case it says its running on Intel HD4000 but actually runs on the 7670m, verified by observing GPU load and temperatures via "GPU Caps Viewer"



Arkham city and other games lag like hell. 
I played all games at moderate settings in my g6-2005ax. And this is 7730!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Arkham city and other games lag like hell.
> I played all games at moderate settings in my g6-2005ax. And this is 7730!!!


Download and install *GPU Caps Viewer*, now use switchable settings to add Arkham to high performance, now connect laptop to power, from desktop select high performance power plan, now run gpu caps viewer(add it to high performance as well before, else it won't see the GPU), now play batman aa for some time, alt tab or end game to go back and see GPU caps viewers sensors, to see if your 7730m is getting hot, and if a load is showing when the game is running.


----------



## ratul (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hey, can you even install these drivers from AMD website? For my 15R they won't install and I have to get UNIFL modded drivers



yes, and most of the members here can install these drivers, have you followed all the steps before installing these?? (described so many times previously )


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

ratul said:


> yes, and most of the members here can install these drivers, have you followed all the steps before installing these?? (described so many times previously )


*Pray tell,* if I get the mobility, it runs and finishes but doesn't install anything, the mobility checker tool also fails and says mobility won't work with mine but still I got the driver, it didn't install, it ran and did nothing 

I ran the mobility after getting the dell drivers, is that the reason it failed?


----------



## Jripper (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmm I got a cleaning kit free as well,but after following the instructions the screen seemed to get more messy with all the dirt getting smudged with the liquid.
What steps do you guys follow?
I did:- 1.) First brushed the screen with an anti static brush.
2.) Sprayed the liquid on the microfiber cloth
3.) Wiped the screen with the cloth.

But screen got kinda messy after this.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Hmm I got a cleaning kit free as well,but after following the instructions the screen seemed to get more messy with all the dirt getting smudged with the liquid.
> What steps do you guys follow?
> I did:- 1.) First brushed the screen with an anti static brush.
> 2.) Sprayed the liquid on the microfiber cloth
> ...


I use water from aquaguard to clean screens, anything else leaves smudges.


----------



## ratul (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Pray tell,* if I get the mobility, it runs and finishes but doesn't install anything, the mobility checker tool also fails and says mobility won't work with mine but still I got the driver, it didn't install, it ran and did nothing
> 
> I ran the mobility after getting the dell drivers, is that the reason it failed?



can be, dell drivers kinda disables some features in CCC (like information tab) and can messup with future installations if not properly removed??
have you tried driver fusion after uninstallation of both amd and intel drivers??


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

ratul said:


> can be, dell drivers kinda disables some features in CCC (like information tab) and can messup with future installations if not properly removed??
> have you tried driver fusion after uninstallation of both amd and intel drivers??


I used driver fusion and straight went with unifl.

Now let me get this straight, you just install mobility drivers from AMD site, nothing else, and it installs?


----------



## xeon (Feb 21, 2013)

New Driver released for AMD Radeon 7730 graphic card by dell. 
I think I should not install this because I am installing updates from AMD website, am I right ?
*i.imgur.com/7qapia4.png


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

xeon said:


> New Driver released for AMD Radeon 7730 graphic card by dell.
> I think I should not install this because I am installing updates from AMD website, am I right ?
> *i.imgur.com/7qapia4.png


Don't install it, get it from AMD.


----------



## dayslleepper (Feb 21, 2013)

Any improvements in new amd driver ??


----------



## ratul (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> I used driver fusion and straight went with unifl.
> 
> Now let me get this straight, you just install mobility drivers from AMD site, nothing else, and it installs?



yes, but before that i do install the intel drivers from it's website... 
and it has never been a problem for me..



xeon said:


> New Driver released for AMD Radeon 7730 graphic card by dell.
> I think I should not install this because I am installing updates from AMD website, am I right ?
> *i.imgur.com/7qapia4.png



yes, you should not install it, this should be either 13.1 or 12.10..



dayslleepper said:


> Any improvements in new amd driver ??



no improvements if you have been updating from AMD's website rather than waiting for dell to release an update..


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

ratul said:


> yes, but before that i do install the intel drivers from it's website...
> and it has never been a problem for me..
> 
> 
> ...


*So you do this:*

A. Install Intel drivers from Intel website(for HD4000).
B. Install catalyst directly from AMD.

And switchable works?


----------



## ratul (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> *So you do this:*
> 
> A. Install Intel drivers from Intel website(for HD4000).
> B. Install catalyst directly from AMD.
> ...



100%..


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 21, 2013)

7730m card works like nvidia optimus while 7670m only has switchable graphics..


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

shadow said:


> 7730m card works like nvidia optimus while 7670m only has switchable graphics..


My 7670M auto switches based on application profiles(high performance or power saving), do you mean that?


----------



## ratul (Feb 22, 2013)

some say 7670m supports enduro, this should mean that it should also work like optimus???


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

ratul said:


> some say 7670m supports enduro, this should mean that it should also work like optimus???


IDK, leshcat is rocking on my PC, but I will do a reinstall soon, since all drivers were updated yesterday, and I'll first try a few methods to see if I can get Catalyst on it, if not I have leshcat.

PS: HD4000+7670m is muxless in my laptop, i.e all signals pass through HD4000, the 7670m is activated when it detects a high performance app loading, else its completely cut off and no apps can even detect it.


----------



## ratul (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> IDK, leshcat is rocking on my PC, but I will do a reinstall soon, since all drivers were updated yesterday, and I'll first try a few methods to see if I can get Catalyst on it, if not I have leshcat.
> 
> PS: HD4000+7670m is muxless in my laptop, i.e *all signals pass through HD4000, the 7670m is activated when it detects a high performance app loading, else its completely cut off and no apps can even detect it.*



exactly like 7730m..


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

ratul said:


> exactly like 7730m..


Time to load Win 7 on the pen drive


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 22, 2013)

the drivers provided by amd from 12.10 don't support switchable graphics. Enduro is a bit more sophisticated  and almost near to optimus. little improvements over dynamic switchable graphics became the enduro and the recent drivers amd has been releasing with enduro features only support cards frm hd 7700 series . For rest of graphic cards like 7670m and prior have to get their drivers from manufacturers until amd releases enduro support for them in the future.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

shadow said:


> the drivers provided by amd from 12.10 don't support switchable graphics. Enduro is a bit more sophisticated  and almost near to optimus. little improvements over dynamic switchable graphics became the enduro and the recent drivers amd has been releasing with enduro features only support cards frm hd 7700 series . For rest of graphic cards like 7670m and prior have to get their drivers from manufacturers until amd releases enduro support for them in the future.


F**k AMD, 7670 and 7730 are the same architecture, this sucks   

Finally, after 12hrs of grueling research I managed to mod 13.1 WHQL inf files to get it to install, suck you AMD for making my life difficult.


----------



## ratul (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> F**k AMD, 7670 and 7730 are the same architecture, this sucks
> 
> Finally, after 12hrs of grueling research I managed to mod 13.1 WHQL inf files to get it to install, suck you AMD for making my life difficult.



inf mod?? have you tested it for compatibility issues??
last time i did that in one of my friends lappy, the drivers installed, but some compatibility issues popped out, like artifacts while gaming, crashing of CCC etc..


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

ratul said:


> inf mod?? have you tested it for compatibility issues??
> last time i did that in one of my friends lappy, the drivers installed, but some compatibility issues popped out, like artifacts while gaming, crashing of CCC etc..


Not that big of an inf mod, a simple edit to force the mobility to install, its working so far, tested with GPU Caps viewer, one thing that I had noticed is that with earlier UNIFL modded driver I would get a pop up every time a 3d app would run which was not categorized, its not coming now, its directly being added to the switchable profile with recommended mode(performance for 3d apps), ah well, can't have everything, at least I am no longer getting kernel power loss crash when running Windows Experience Index(winsat) without running a 3d app like GPU Caps viewer and pushing the GPU to 3d mode


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> F**k AMD, 7670 and 7730 are the same architecture, this sucks


hmm, they are not. HD 7730M is GCN whereas HD 7670M is not.

HD 7670M is previous gen.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

ico said:


> hmm, they are not. HD 7730M is GCN whereas HD 7670M is not.
> 
> HD 7670M is previous gen.


Yeah, read it last night, 7670m is VLIW, talk about rebranding stuff, its just a 6770m and the best part, no official enduro support yet


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, read it last night, 7670m is VLIW, talk about rebranding stuff, its just a 6770m and the best part, no official enduro support yet


Blame your OEM.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

ico said:


> Blame your OEM.


That too, next gen(8xxx) is even more convoluted


----------



## ratul (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Not that big of an inf mod, a simple edit to force the mobility to install, its working so far, tested with GPU Caps viewer, one thing that I had noticed is that with earlier UNIFL modded driver I would get a pop up every time a 3d app would run which was not categorized, its not coming now, its directly being added to the switchable profile with recommended mode(performance for 3d apps), ah well, can't have everything, at least I am no longer getting kernel power loss crash when running Windows Experience Index(winsat) without running a 3d app like GPU Caps viewer and pushing the GPU to 3d mode



well, then it's good to see that it's working fine..


----------



## ratul (Feb 27, 2013)

anybody facing problem in installing new IRST drivers by dell??
i know SSD is necessary for IRST, but this error did'nt use to come before..
*i.imgur.com/G2r8dwt.png
*i.imgur.com/4VV08BL.png​


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2013)

Why do you need RST?


----------



## ratul (Feb 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why do you need RST?



well, don't really need it, but wanna know that why this error arose this time???
coz i uninstalled all the drivers that dell provided with updates, and this is the only one not installing again, so i am slightly worried about messing something up or it's just some addition in this new version creating compatibility issues..


----------



## nandu26 (Feb 27, 2013)

RST is used for quick wake up from sleep if my knowledge is correct. I think SSD is required for this to work. or CPU should support it.


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 1, 2013)

I checked my battery wear levels on my inspiron 17r special edition today and surprisingly batter care and HW Monitor report 17.93 % wear .

Is that possible ?

I bought my laptop around 3 months ago but it was kept with my brother in US , and switched on only 2-3 times .. Now i received it today and  Checked these wear levels , after i completely charged my battery and took this reading when battery was discharging ...

Is it a false reading ? Plz help ...

How to get a correct reading ??

Whats weird is i tried to completely discharge it and the battery meter stuck at 8% while discharging for a long time , and then the computer abruptly shut off ...

Then it was not able to be powered on battery so i plugged in AC , after which i got windows improperly shut down and when windows started i got Battery 7% available , plugged in and charging ... Whats wrong ?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

sasha007 said:


> I checked my battery wear levels on my inspiron 17r special edition today and surprisingly batter care and HW Monitor report 17.93 % wear .
> 
> Is that possible ?
> 
> ...



That should not be in just 3 months. Contact dell ASAP. They are known for their after sales service. They'll replace the battery.


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay so have a few doubts . Before that just for info , my 7720 has windows 8 and A07 BIOS . I shrinked my OS partition to make new partitions..

1. The Windows 8 PC settings won't open . It says to refresh windows 8 . So would refreshing delete all drivers and preinstalled Dell software ?

2. After a full discharge and full charge now the wear levels are down to 3.04 % . What does this mean ?

3 . If battery stays at 100% Fully charged , Would using the pc plugged in to AC , hamper battery life ? Coz the battery charging is disabled after battery reaches 100% right ?

4. What to Desktop mode and longevity mode in battery meter do ? Should i enable them both ?

Tried Enabling both and battery stays at 98% plugged in charging and do not reach 100% . Howz that benefetial ?

5 . Since i repartitioned my OS partitioned and shrinked it , would restoring from Dell recovery disk work ? I mean it is designed to work on a single partition as came from the factory or not ?

6 . Where is windows 8 key ? How to activate it once i reinstall if needed ?

Can someone please answer these questions ?

Awaiting help please ...


----------



## saaransh9 (Mar 2, 2013)

my battry waer is up now at 8.6 any way to reduce it?


----------



## player100 (Mar 2, 2013)

Did any one face the same problem with the new BIOS A12 for Inspiron 17R Turbo(7720)..... After i flash with it, my frames rate while playing any game for about 5-10min drops below 20fps.... very surprising.... and normally in borderlands 2, CS GO its above 40fps even in intense situation with optimal settings...


----------



## ratul (Mar 3, 2013)

sasha007 said:


> I checked my battery wear levels on my inspiron 17r special edition today and surprisingly batter care and HW Monitor report 17.93 % wear .
> 
> Is that possible ?
> 
> ...





saaransh9 said:


> my battry waer is up now at 8.6 any way to reduce it?



try this method by dayslleepper: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...r-17r-turbo-laptop-thread-82.html#post1811304



sasha007 said:


> Okay so have a few doubts . Before that just for info , my 7720 has windows 8 and A07 BIOS . I shrinked my OS partition to make new partitions..
> 
> 1. The Windows 8 PC settings won't open . It says to refresh windows 8 . So would refreshing delete all drivers and preinstalled Dell software ?
> 
> ...



1. I have'nt done this, but AFAIK it won't affect any of your files, it'll just reset the settings of OS to the defaults..
2. It means that you have successfully calibrated the battery.. 
3. No, coz battery would be cut off from the power as soon as it reaches 100%, though temps could be a concern.
4. Use desktop mode if you are connected to AC adapter for longer times, and use Longevity mode if you frequently connect and disconnect AC adapter, though i have enabled Desktop mode and it says that it'll only charge b/w 50-100%, i don't see it happening.. 
if your battery is staying @ 98%, then try to further use on battery till it reaches 50% of charge, then charge again, it should reach 100% charge, the fact is that dell batteries won't charge @ 98% to prevent overcharging of batteries..
5. Have'nt tried that, but i think it should work and should bring your laptop to factory default settings..
6. It's embedded in the BIOS itself, just install the correct version of windows 8 if you want to re-install windows, and it should automatically pick up the key from the BIOS..


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 3, 2013)

ratul said:


> try this method by dayslleepper: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...r-17r-turbo-laptop-thread-82.html#post1811304
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would installing the windows 8 from a retail CD ( not OEM ) , retain the Dell logo appearing at boot instead of windows 8 logo ?

Also would the system properties retain the OEM info and icons ?


----------



## ratul (Mar 3, 2013)

sasha007 said:


> Would installing the windows 8 from a retail CD ( not OEM ) , retain the Dell logo appearing at boot instead of windows 8 logo ?
> 
> Also would the system properties retain the OEM info and icons ?



no, i don't think so.. 
these things are slipstreamed by the OEM into the disc itself, installing from retail dvd would just be a normal win8 installation, that's it..


----------



## ratul (Mar 4, 2013)

player100 said:


> Did any one face the same problem with the new BIOS A12 for Inspiron 17R Turbo(7720)..... After i flash with it, my frames rate while playing any game for about 5-10min drops below 20fps.... very surprising.... and normally in borderlands 2, CS GO its above 40fps even in intense situation with optimal settings...



looks like the throttling problem that used to reside in sammy np550.. 
what are the temps when the fps drops, and do check the GPU clock during fps drops through GPU-Z.


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Any 17R Turbo i7 owners with factory installed windows8 in here ? Have some questions .. plz reply ...


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 5, 2013)

player100 said:


> Did any one face the same problem with the new BIOS A12 for Inspiron 17R Turbo(7720)..... After i flash with it, my frames rate while playing any game for about 5-10min drops below 20fps.... very surprising.... and normally in borderlands 2, CS GO its above 40fps even in intense situation with optimal settings...


Seems like gt 650m is culprit!
it used to throttle in my sammy too!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 6, 2013)

Yesterday my roommate bought 17r at 65500inr. 3rd gen corei5,650gt,4gb ram. And yes no FHD. I think it is highly overpriced.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Yesterday my roommate bought 17r at 65500inr. 3rd gen corei5,650gt,4gb ram. And yes no FHD. I think it is highly overpriced.



Is it 1366x768 or 900p ??? I hope its not 1366x768 on a 17"inch.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 7, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Is it 1366x768 or 900p ??? I hope its not 1366x768 on a 17"inch.



900p. But still he could have got that along with blu ray , sataII and corei7qm at 57k only. But he loves dell more than his life, Dunno why


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 8, 2013)

How do you guys use your 5720/7720 ? Do you keep it plugged in all the time ?

How to take care of its battery since I'm plugged in all the time ? Is the battery charging disabled while 100% charged ?

Kindly advice what to do ?

 I use my 7720 primarily for gaming , watching movies and surfing . What should be my style of using it ? Should i keep it plugged it all the time ? Or should i disconnect it .? If yes , how frequently .?

My main concern is if i keep it plugged in all the time , will i degrade my battery life and wear it ? I'm confused ...


----------



## Gtb93 (Mar 8, 2013)

sasha007 said:


> How do you guys use your 5720/7720 ? Do you keep it plugged in all the time ?
> 
> How to take care of its battery since I'm plugged in all the time ? Is the battery charging disabled while 100% charged ?
> 
> ...



When playing for 2+ hours, I always remove the battery, and run the laptop plugged. However, for casual gaming sessions like 30-40 minutes of Fifa etc, I leave the battery in. I always remove the plug while watching movies though, only connect it if it goes low battery. Surfing etc, let it stay connected. That's my pattern.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 8, 2013)

sasha007 said:


> How do you guys use your 5720/7720 ? Do you keep it plugged in all the time ?
> 
> How to take care of its battery since I'm plugged in all the time ? Is the battery charging disabled while 100% charged ?
> 
> ...



IFAIK , heat is an important factor that reduces battery life considerably for Li-ion batteries. And as a matter of Fact , anything strenous like Playing games or Encoding HD movies , will lay stress on GPU causing heat-up.
SO avoid playing games for long duration on battery without a decent lap-cooler.


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone playing BF3 online on 15R Turbo here?


----------



## 123shree (Mar 9, 2013)

I had bought the 15r turbo (core i7, FHD, 8GB ram) a month ago. It came with 30 days trial of Mcafee security solutions. As the subscriptions were about to end I decided to install eSacn Antivirus (as i had the license already). All went alright and i restarted the laptop but I was shocked to realize the laptop wasn't booting. It kept saying to insert the recovery disk. It didn't even boot into safe mode. The  I inserted a Ubuntu live CD just to realize that I had lost all my data (Don't know how, but it seriously bothers me!). When I contacted Dell they just say 'it's because the antivirus was incompatible with windows 8'. They also told me that they'll be sending a Windows 8 disk to me. 
I don't wanna loose all my data again just because of some Windows 8 security crap. So any ways to install windows 7 on my laptop? It came with windows 8 pre-installed.


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 9, 2013)

123shree said:


> I had bought the 15r turbo (core i7, FHD, 8GB ram) a month ago. It came with 30 days trial of Mcafee security solutions. As the subscriptions were about to end I decided to install eSacn Antivirus (as i had the license already). All went alright and i restarted the laptop but I was shocked to realize the laptop wasn't booting. It kept saying to insert the recovery disk. It didn't even boot into safe mode. The  I inserted a Ubuntu live CD just to realize that I had lost all my data (Don't know how, but it seriously bothers me!). When I contacted Dell they just say 'it's because the antivirus was incompatible with windows 8'. They also told me that they'll be sending a Windows 8 disk to me.
> I don't wanna loose all my data again just because of some Windows 8 security crap. So any ways to install windows 7 on my laptop? It came with windows 8 pre-installed.



You should uninstall installed antivirus software, reboot and then install new.

I wonder why Dell is providing antivirus which is not used by majority of users.


----------



## 123shree (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually I had uninstalled it before installing eScan.


----------



## ratul (Mar 11, 2013)

this issue seems really odd to me, installing av wiped your data??? 
and try to repair the lappy with windows 8 disc if you have it..


----------



## 123shree (Mar 11, 2013)

ratul said:


> this issue seems really odd to me, installing av wiped your data???
> and try to repair the lappy with windows 8 disc if you have it..



Yes. Its kinda odd. The whole hard disk was wiped and was converted into a GPT protective. 
I couldn't install any operating system as the hard disk was locked.
I quickly inserted an Ubuntu live CD just to check if my data is there or not. I was shocked to see the partition I created was totally gone and it just showed a partition of 900 odd GB. 
Now I have unlocked the partition somehow and running Ubuntu happily.


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just Loving my new inspiron 17r SE  

BTW just wanted to know should i remove the battery from the laptop when i game on it ?

I tend to plug in my laptop to AC plug 24 x 7 . Would that affect the battery life ?

Also , My 130 W power brick ( with a US connector as i got the laptop from US ) gets HOT while gaming . Is that normal ?

It gets hot to an extent that it gets uncomfortable to touch it . Plz suggest if this is normal .


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 11, 2013)

sasha007 said:


> Just Loving my new inspiron 17r SE
> 
> BTW just wanted to know should i remove the battery from the laptop when i game on it ?
> 
> ...



More the watt, more the heat. I think it is normal.


----------



## xeon (Mar 12, 2013)

Are AMD beta drivers better than non-beta ones ?
Should I first Uninstall previous version of catalyst before installing the newer one?


----------



## anantkhilnani (Mar 13, 2013)

*V.V urgent*

I have 7520 inspiron.Problem is Wireless card get disconnected irrespective of signal strength;wireless card driver are upto date but still it gets disconnected every 2-10 min.
And also bluetooth doesn't work.installed drivers but still one driver is still missing.
did anybody has this issues as well.


----------



## ratul (Mar 13, 2013)

xeon said:


> Are AMD beta drivers better than non-beta ones ?
> Should I first Uninstall previous version of catalyst before installing the newer one?



yes, in performance, betas are much better than non-beta ones, but they might arise some inconsistencies, like crashing in some games etc.
for me, betas have always worked better than non-betas..
and it's recommended to uninstall previous drivers before installing new ones..


----------



## Jripper (Mar 14, 2013)

Okay I am sure this has been asked countless times before,but I really don't feel like going through all the previous posts.
Can anyone tell me how to limit battery charging to say,80% while the laptop is plugged into the charger?
Need to save those precious discharge cycles.


----------



## ratul (Mar 14, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Okay I am sure this has been asked countless times before,but I really don't feel like going through all the previous posts.
> Can anyone tell me how to limit battery charging to say,80% while the laptop is plugged into the charger?
> Need to save those precious discharge cycles.



as far as i remember, there was'nt anything we can do in this laptop to limit the charge.. 



anantkhilnani said:


> I have 7520 inspiron.Problem is Wireless card get disconnected irrespective of signal strength;wireless card driver are upto date but still it gets disconnected every 2-10 min.
> And also bluetooth doesn't work.installed drivers but still one driver is still missing.
> did anybody has this issues as well.View attachment 9408



for wifi driver, please check these threads (are for windows 8, but some steps might work for you too in win7, as wifi disconnection is common problem in win8):
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/169914-wifi-get-conected-but-only-10-sec.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/171006-wifi-problem-windows-8-pro-lenovo-z580.html

for bluetooth drivers, make sure to install latest version of bluetooth driver from here: *www.dell.com/support/drivers/in/en/indhs1/DriverDetails/Product/inspiron-15r-se-7520?driverId=139PV&osCode=W764&fileId=3147957535&languageCode=en


----------



## Jripper (Mar 15, 2013)

What the hell! -__- Seriously? :\ Damn that will mess with the discharge cycles. :S Have to keep it in check manually then -__-


----------



## Gam3boy (Mar 16, 2013)

i am planning to buy a dell lappy can you people suggest me a good lappy within 50k in which i can play games like crysis3,bf3,Ac3 in low or med setting


----------



## ratul (Mar 17, 2013)

Jripper said:


> What the hell! -__- Seriously? :\ Damn that will mess with the discharge cycles. :S Have to keep it in check manually then -__-



yes, i was also searching for the same long time ago, read one post which said that this feature is enabled in the bios itself, if it's not in the bios, then no software can mimic that feature.. 



Gam3boy said:


> i am planning to buy a dell lappy can you people suggest me a good lappy within 50k in which i can play games like crysis3,bf3,Ac3 in low or med setting



i think you can get more choices if you broaden your criteria and consider other brands as well, i see that you have asked the same question here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/171536-gaming-laptop-within-50k-55k.html
so rest of the discussion will continue in that thread..


----------



## tkin (Mar 17, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Okay I am sure this has been asked countless times before,but I really don't feel like going through all the previous posts.
> Can anyone tell me how to limit battery charging to say,80% while the laptop is plugged into the charger?
> Need to save those precious discharge cycles.


Download and install dell quick set app from your laptop driver page, now open windows mobility center, it'll have the desktop charge mode and longevity mode option, in my laptop I can just press a dedicated button on the laptop to open this.



sasha007 said:


> Just Loving my new inspiron 17r SE
> 
> BTW just wanted to know should i remove the battery from the laptop when i game on it ?
> 
> ...


Use desktop charge mode from windows mobility center, also turn on battery longevity mode.

An example of what it looks after you install dell quick set

Mine has extra options for battery, will post a pic tomorrow, net connection is completely fu(cked up atm.

*Update:*

Here's what mine looks like:

*i.imgur.com/6TItwo1.jpg

PS: Aero is turned of due to auto battery saver setting which can be configured from those dell battery options, I chose this settings to maximize battery life after a single charge.

*Longevity mode* is used when charging the laptop after say 50-60% discharge and on a non regular cycle, *desktop mode* is used for continuous charge.



ratul said:


> yes, i was also searching for the same long time ago, read one post which said that this feature is enabled in the bios itself, if it's not in the bios, then no software can mimic that feature..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, now your search ends 

Longevity mode blocks charging upto 80%, desktop mode does the same upto 60%.


----------



## ratul (Mar 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Well, now your search ends
> 
> Longevity mode blocks charging upto 80%, desktop mode does the same upto 60%.



well then i don't know what am i doing wrong, i have desktop mode enabled since i purchased this lappy, but still battery always charges to 100%..
*i.imgur.com/PowiwDP.png​


----------



## saaransh9 (Mar 17, 2013)

ratul said:


> well then i don't know what am i doing wrong, i have desktop mode enabled since i purchased this lappy, but still battery always charges to 100%..
> *i.imgur.com/PowiwDP.png​



same here


----------



## ratul (Mar 18, 2013)

for all those guys who like to have their drivers updated, AMD's new drivers are launched 13.3beta2, but don't download it, it'll break the enduro support and to make that work again is literally pain in the @$$...
i installed it, and now have to restore the system.. 
so beware guys and don't download those.. (had performance increase for tomb raider )..


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

ratul said:


> for all those guys who like to have their drivers updated, AMD's new drivers are launched 13.3beta2, but don't download it, it'll break the enduro support and to make that work again is literally pain in the @$$...
> i installed it, and now have to restore the system..
> so beware guys and don't download those.. (had performance increase for tomb raider )..


Rocking 13.1 whql here, I always use whql, beta's are PITA for mobile users, always.


----------



## ratul (Mar 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> Rocking 13.1 whql here, I always use whql, beta's are PITA for mobile users, always.



it's the first time that beta drivers have been PITA for me... 
well, from next time, i'll read reviews first before installing beta drivers..


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

ratul said:


> it's the first time that beta drivers have been PITA for me...
> well, from next time, i'll read reviews first before installing beta drivers..


Check guru3d forums.


----------



## ratul (Mar 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> Check guru3d forums.



yeah i checked that, these drivers have really proved to be buggy for many...
btw, has anyone tried the new 3DMark 2013???
here's the full results for mine: Intel HD Graphics 4000 Mobile video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3612QM Processor,Dell Inc. 05TJ3M
*i.imgur.com/1MCpozS.png​


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone tried the Beta3 drivers?
Are they working now?


----------



## ratul (Mar 21, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> Anyone tried the Beta3 drivers?
> Are they working now?



no, i'd need a strong proof now that it installs before installing on my lappy...


----------



## faiz_soulreaper (Mar 22, 2013)

Digitians I am going to buy dell inspiron 14r se within 4 days I need your reviews on it for moderate gaming and heating issues., thanks in advance..


----------



## ratul (Mar 22, 2013)

faiz_soulreaper said:


> Digitians I am going to buy dell inspiron 14r se within 4 days I need your reviews on it for moderate gaming and heating issues., thanks in advance..



i think you also recently joined the Facebook group for this lappy??
check this link, this user recommends against 14R: *www.facebook.com/groups/dellinspironturbo/permalink/151692234990257/


----------



## CHITRANSH (Mar 22, 2013)

Recently got this lappy.
Played Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim for 30 mins-High settings-All Temperatures under 65*C -no cooling pad


----------



## tkin (Mar 22, 2013)

CHITRANSH said:


> Recently got this lappy.
> Played Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim for 30 mins-High settings-All Temperatures under 65*C -no cooling pad


Check the HDD temps


----------



## ratul (Mar 23, 2013)

CHITRANSH said:


> Recently got this lappy.
> Played Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim for 30 mins-High settings-All Temperatures under 65*C -no cooling pad



congrats... 
yeah, it does'nt require cooling pad, this lappy has it's temps under ontrol most of the time...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 23, 2013)

so many driver updates pending.. too lazy to install all of em.


----------



## ratul (Mar 24, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> so many driver updates pending.. too lazy to install all of em.



haha, same here...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 25, 2013)

My friend recently got inspiron 15r. Everything is working fine except that the system fan is running on full speed even when the laptop is under no load and the temperatures are normal. os is win 8. Any solution?


----------



## xeon (Mar 25, 2013)

Can anyone Post direct link to download AMD mobility catalyst 13.2 (like this was for 13.1 www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-1_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe ) coz I can't download using driver verification tool.


----------



## ratul (Mar 26, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> My friend recently got inspiron 15r. Everything is working fine except that the system fan is running on full speed even when the laptop is under no load and the temperatures are normal. os is win 8. Any solution?



try updating the BIOS and system drivers to the latest ones from here: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India
also see if CPU usage is'nt going high, and ensure that CPU temps are under nominal values, high CPU usage can heat up the CPU, thus making the fan to work more..



xeon said:


> Can anyone Post direct link to download AMD mobility catalyst 13.2 (like this was for 13.1 www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-1_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe ) coz I can't download using driver verification tool.



get them from here: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_13.2_Beta7.exe


----------



## xeon (Mar 26, 2013)

ratul said:


> try updating the BIOS and system drivers to the latest ones from here: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India
> also see if CPU usage is'nt going high, and ensure that CPU temps are under nominal values, high CPU usage can heat up the CPU, thus making the fan to work more..
> 
> 
> ...



but what if i want to download the final non beta version of 13.2 I have already download beta7.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2013)

guys do you have any news of dell 15r turbo i7 FHD model production stooped or still available....

the dell affiliated compuindia.com have removed the 14rSE and 15rSE models and now only have 17r SE

Although offer of 17R Turbo for 65k is good with FHD and 650M and i5 but I wanted 15" model and i7


----------



## xeon (Mar 26, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/BzfdqbJ.png

Why doesn't skyrim option show the option to select AMD graphics card its only showing intel hd 4000.

I have set the game on high performance in switchable graphics option. I ran the game and then opened CPU-Z and it was showing AMD graphic card details under graphics tab so I assume that the game is running on AMD graphics because CPU-Z doesn't show AMD graphic card details when its is not being used unless you run something that requires AMD graphic card to get activated.


----------



## ratul (Mar 27, 2013)

xeon said:


> but what if i want to download the final non beta version of 13.2 I have already download beta7.



bro amd did'nt launched any 13.2 final version, 13.2beta7 was the last one in 13.2 series..



sujoyp said:


> guys do you have any news of dell 15r turbo i7 FHD model production stooped or still available....
> 
> the dell affiliated compuindia.com have removed the 14rSE and 15rSE models and now only have 17r SE
> 
> Although offer of 17R Turbo for 65k is good with FHD and 650M and i5 but I wanted 15" model and i7



dude, have'nt you checked *DELL's* website??? 
it's still in production and available there: *Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo FHD*



xeon said:


> *i.imgur.com/BzfdqbJ.png
> Why doesn't skyrim option show the option to select AMD graphics card its only showing intel hd 4000.
> 
> I have set the game on high performance in switchable graphics option. I ran the game and then opened CPU-Z and it was showing AMD graphic card details under graphics tab so I assume that the game is running on AMD graphics because CPU-Z doesn't show AMD graphic card details when its is not being used unless you run something that requires AMD graphic card to get activated.



coz this thing has been discussed so many times before, it's an enduro supported card, it ain't get detected by these game launchers, but whenever it's needed, it kicks in..
if you are able to play skyrim in high-ultra settings, then you don't need to worry, 7730m is doing it's job..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2013)

@ratul its there in dell india site but not available in flipkart or compuindia ...soo got confused


----------



## CHITRANSH (Mar 27, 2013)

*NEED HELP*
did any one notice -a copy bug in win 8
i copied 1.74 gb (max file size 1.6 gb) of sata and the default copy handler did copy all the data (it showed in its window).
i checked and 1.74 gb was deducted from disk space
on opening the destination folder only 1.6 GB file was copied (not others-it showed it did gets copied) 
I lost some disk space over nothing ( no data)
this has happened to me 3 times now (even all the wallpapers are not getting copied).
This happens only when a folder is copied or moved (individual file copy is normal)


----------



## ratul (Mar 27, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @ratul its there in dell india site but not available in flipkart or compuindia ...soo got confused



haha, it happens, but remember, till you see it on dell's website, it's in production, when dell will stop it's production, you'll get to know that first and foremost on the dell website only.. 



CHITRANSH said:


> *NEED HELP*
> did any one notice -a copy bug in win 8
> i copied 1.74 gb (max file size 1.6 gb) of sata and the default copy handler did copy all the data (it showed in its window).
> i checked and 1.74 gb was deducted from disk space
> ...



does it gives any errors or warnings??? or do you have some files system hidden in the folder you copy???
sorry i can't give definite answers as i always use either Teracopy or my DOpus handles the file copying by itself..


----------



## CHITRANSH (Mar 27, 2013)

no warning

Can some one guide me how to dual boot with ubuntu


----------



## ratul (Mar 28, 2013)

ok guys, 13.3beta3 drivers are now working good...
download these: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_13.3_Mobility_Beta3.exe


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 28, 2013)

ratul said:


> ok guys, 13.3beta3 drivers are now working good...
> download these: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_13.3_Mobility_Beta3.exe



They are still not working for me. They mess up with the Intel Graphic drivers whenever I install them.


----------



## ratul (Mar 28, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> They are still not working for me. They mess up with the Intel Graphic drivers whenever I install them.



intel drivers???
i too had this problem, it has happened two times that when i used to un-install 13.2beta7 from my system, and do a reboot after that, system would mess up, Intel drivers won't load up, there would be werfault.exe error on the startup, sometimes screen would just continue to flicker after reboot, making  the system almost unusable, touchpad won't work, neither do brightness control..  though i always make backup with acronis before driver installation, so that was'nt a problem for me, but un-installation of 13.2beta7 was'nt a smooth experience for me..


----------



## cycotek (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got mine 15r turbo ) just gave a clean windows instal will be updating drivers tomorrow )
Btw wanted to know stable version of ccc still not sure which version to install


----------



## ratul (Mar 30, 2013)

cycotek said:


> Just got mine 15r turbo ) just gave a clean windows instal will be updating drivers tomorrow )
> Btw wanted to know stable version of ccc still not sure which version to install



congrats. 
to be safe, install this one: *www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-1_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe


----------



## cycotek (Mar 30, 2013)

Is their any risk in installing????


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 30, 2013)

cycotek said:


> Just got mine 15r turbo ) just gave a clean windows instal will be updating drivers tomorrow )
> Btw wanted to know stable version of ccc still not sure which version to install



What about heating during normal work?


----------



## ratul (Mar 30, 2013)

cycotek said:


> Is their any risk in installing????



afaik, no..
coz these are official whql drivers, stable and safe to install..


----------



## vipulgreattt (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi everyone.. I am looking for a lightweight portable but good enough performance laptop which can last for at least 4 years. Dell 14 R turbo (1600x900) looks fine to me. I couldn't find the price on the website for this model. Does anyone have any idea?
Could anyone think of pros n cons of the model, based on my needs?
I wont be playing much games, but I may need some 3D softwares in future.

P.S. I have filled the questionare and got this model as one the suggestion and thats why asking here for further details.

Thanks

P.P.S. Also I have another option of Sony Viao S series (similar config but 640M LE and 768p on 13.3" but 1.7 kg weight @ 62k) i.e. SVS13126PNB


----------



## cycotek (Mar 30, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> What about heating during normal work?



absolutely no heating issues during normal work



ratul said:


> afaik, no..
> coz these are official whql drivers, stable and safe to install..



Thx man btw can u give link for clean instal procedure of ccc u see I m a little not used to it ty


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 30, 2013)

cycotek said:


> absolutely no heating issues during normal work
> 
> Can you please check bottom of the laptop and let me know if there is any heat?


----------



## ratul (Mar 30, 2013)

cycotek said:


> absolutely no heating issues during normal work
> 
> 
> 
> Thx man btw can u give link for clean instal procedure of ccc u see I m a little not used to it ty



have you installed any video drivers right now???
if not, then firstly install this Intel Driver: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22376/a08/win64_152812.zip
and then install the AMD drivers from the link i posted above..


----------



## cycotek (Mar 30, 2013)

ratul said:


> have you installed any video drivers right now???
> if not, then firstly install this Intel Driver: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22376/a08/win64_152812.zip
> and then install the AMD drivers from the link i posted above..



man i installed intel drivers from cd and also ccc from drivers disc in my thinking they r outdated 
i will be downloading latest now but let me know about ccc ithink from amd site???


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 30, 2013)

I want to know whether FHD display is better than glossy display.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

^ LULWut>?

Glossy is reflective panel
and Matte is non reflective one! 
FHD = A display with resolution of 1920*1080 p


----------



## ratul (Mar 31, 2013)

cycotek said:


> man i installed intel drivers from cd and also ccc from drivers disc in my thinking they r outdated
> i will be downloading latest now but let me know about ccc ithink from amd site???



dude, uninstall both of them as they are severly outdated.. (search this thread, uninstallation procedure has been discussed previously)..


----------



## rider (Apr 2, 2013)

Heyy guys wassup? I want to know what catalyst version should I use? Right now I'm using 13.1 and getting about 40 fps at high settings in Tom Raider 2013.


----------



## ratul (Apr 2, 2013)

rider said:


> Heyy guys wassup? I want to know what catalyst version should I use? Right now I'm using 13.1 and getting about 40 fps at high settings in Tom Raider 2013.



safe option would be 13.1 only, btw i am using 13.3beta3..


----------



## Emre9110 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ratul What is your 13.3 beta 3 3dmark 11 result without oc ?


----------



## ratul (Apr 4, 2013)

Emre9110 said:


> Ratul What is your 13.3 beta 3 3dmark 11 result without oc ?



i don't have 3dmark 11 right now, using the new 3dmark, whose results are posted some pages earlier (with overclock and 13.2beta7 drivers)..
but i don't think 13.3 would have made any difference in scores, it should be around 2100P...


----------



## ratul (Apr 5, 2013)

hey guys, some new dell drivers available now: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India
and new intel hd4000 drivers are online too and with a new icon and a new control panel: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22605/a08/Win64_15313.exe

*i.imgur.com/RohI3Wr.jpg[/center]

Caution: Install with caution, new drivers can prove to be a bad experience.. ​​


----------



## sam142000 (Apr 6, 2013)

ratul said:


> hey guys, some new dell drivers available now: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India
> and new intel hd4000 drivers are online too and with a new icon and a new control panel: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22605/a08/Win64_15313.exe
> 
> 
> ...




Did u install the new Intel gpu driver over the current version or did a fresh install?​


----------



## ratul (Apr 6, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> Did u install the new Intel gpu driver over the current version or did a fresh install?



i have'nt installed it yet, just downloaded it and waiting for compatibility reviews...


----------



## sam142000 (Apr 6, 2013)

ratul said:


> i have'nt installed it yet, just downloaded it and waiting for compatibility reviews...



I've tried it 4-5 times and everytime I'm getting the same problem. The 'Desktop Windows Manager' program crashes after booting the laptop in turn disabling the Windows Aero effects. Tried almost every solution on the net but to no avail.

Edit: made a typo....


----------



## ratul (Apr 7, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> I've tried it 4-5 times and everytime I'm getting the same problem. The 'Windows Desktop Manager' program crashes after booting the laptop in turn disabling the Windows Aero effects. Tried almost every solution on the net but to no avail.



wow, guess these drivers are buggy... 
googled about it,  did'nt found enough reviews, but here's one from a chinese site with a similar problem: Google Translate



			
				tieba.baidu.com (BenYeeHua) said:
			
		

> Nothing special, from two days ago bug, but at least get good information
> 
> Are bug
> Once you've installed Windows 7 dwm.exe will crash repeatedly, games, problems, etc., it is not recommended to download and install the download will not give it
> ...


----------



## cycotek (Apr 17, 2013)

hey i got 3d mark 11 on 13.1 drivers and got 1998 .
how is the score? i got i5 model 15r turbo. is it an average score?


----------



## ratul (Apr 18, 2013)

cycotek said:


> hey i got 3d mark 11 on 13.1 drivers and got 1998 .
> how is the score? i got i5 model 15r turbo. is it an average score?
> View attachment 10056



well this seems to be an OK score for corei5 model..


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello guys. I just received my new Inspiron 14r from Flipkart. ( Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com ). I have a few questions, so please try to help me out. Thank you.

1) I entered my service tag in dell website and I updated Windows 8. Now, people tell me I need to update drivers as well. Should I do this from Dell website or from intel, nividia etc websites ?

2) There are an awful lot of programs on startup. I do not know which are imporant and which aren't. I opened task manager and the following are those programs - SmartAudio CPL, Microsoft Windows Based Script Host, Intel Turbo Boost Technology Monitor, Btmshellex, Alps Pointing Device Driver, Delayed Launcher, Quickset, Persistence Module, hkcmd Module, idfxTray Module. Can I disable any of these during startup? It is somewhat slow at the moment. 

3) There is a program called Dell Backup and Recovery. Do I need to take backup using this? Should I take it on DVDs or is there a way to create a 20-30GB Recovery partition?

4) I want to partition the 500 GB harddisk into 3 parts. 100 GB for OS, and two 180 GBs for data. Can you please point me how to do this? Will I be able to do it from Disk Management ? Will 100Gb be sufficient for OS ? ( I plan to install games in the data partition.)

P.S I don't have a licensed Windows 8. Else I would have done a clean install.


----------



## rider (Apr 19, 2013)

Any idea when will 4th gen core series (Haswell) lineup laptops gonna launch in India?


----------



## sam142000 (Apr 19, 2013)

anirudhd.91 said:


> Hello guys. I just received my new Inspiron 14r from Flipkart. ( Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com ). I have a few questions, so please try to help me out. Thank you.
> 
> 1) I entered my service tag in dell website and I updated Windows 8. Now, people tell me I need to update drivers as well. Should I do this from Dell website or from intel, nividia etc websites ?
> 
> ...



1.The drivers from Dell are safe to install. The ones from intel, nVidia etc. may or may not work every time. Its all up to you.

2. From the given list, you can do away with the Intel Turbo Boost Technology Monitor, its not much of a use.

3. There may already be a recovery partition in your laptop, check in Disk Manager. If its already there, you dont need any recovery.

4. 100GB is a bit less for the OS partition. I have given 250GB to it and its already almost half full, even though I install games in another partition. Disk Management will be able to partition your HDD.


----------



## ratul (Apr 20, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> 4. 100GB is a bit less for the OS partition. I have given 250GB to it and its already almost half full, even though I install games in another partition. Disk Management will be able to partition your HDD.



it all depends on how to use it, for most of the users, 100GB is more than enough, believe me, i am a hardcore user and most of the softwares i use are very large in size, yet C: usage never exceeded 70GB (i have 130GB allocated to C...


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2013)

ratul said:


> it all depends on how to use it, for most of the users, 100GB is more than enough, believe me, i am a hardcore user and most of the softwares i use are very large in size, yet C: usage never exceeded 70GB (i have 130GB allocated to C...



I agree with you bro. Same here. I use 100GB as primary and it remains about 70-75GB in use.


----------



## Mandeep Jain (Apr 20, 2013)

Went to the Dell exclusive store in Bandra today, and they said that the company has discontinued the 15R Turbo edition. I was just about to buy one.


----------



## rider (Apr 20, 2013)

Mandeep Jain said:


> Went to the Dell exclusive store in Bandra today, and they said that the company has discontinued the 15R Turbo edition. I was just about to buy one.



Good. Now they are launching 4th gen core i series laptops. That's why.


----------



## Mandeep Jain (Apr 20, 2013)

hmm... any DELL models you knw which will be shipping out with these ?


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 20, 2013)

rider said:


> Good. Now they are launching 4th gen core i series laptops. That's why.



Expected time of arrival ?


----------



## ratul (Apr 21, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Expected time of arrival ?



haswell are scheduled to launch in either end of may or in the beginning of june, so expect new laptops in mid june-july..



Mandeep Jain said:


> Went to the Dell exclusive store in Bandra today, and they said that the company has discontinued the 15R Turbo edition. I was just about to buy one.



strange, it's still shown on their website..


----------



## rider (Apr 21, 2013)

ratul said:


> haswell are scheduled to launch in either end of may or in the beginning of june, so expect new laptops in mid june-july..
> 
> 
> 
> strange, it's still shown on their website..



Call customer care. They will you the truth.


----------



## Emre9110 (Apr 24, 2013)

AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) download WHQL

13.4 whql


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 24, 2013)

@rider I called customer care for Dell 15r 7750 model and they told me all FHD models have been stopped ...FHD is only available in 17R ...only non FHD models of 15r is available...but the quoted price by dell CC was 3k more then what I was getting locally 

Even in my city dell dealer told me that 15R 7750 turbo model have been stopped so I confirmed it with customer care


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @rider I called customer care for Dell 15r 7750 model and they told me all FHD models have been stopped ...FHD is only available in 17R ...only non FHD models of 15r is available...but the quoted price by dell CC was 3k more then what I was getting locally
> 
> Even in my city dell dealer told me that 15R 7750 turbo model have been stopped so I confirmed it with customer care



I suggest everyone that it's better to wait for Haswell series laptop.


----------



## sam142000 (Apr 24, 2013)

Emre9110 said:


> AMD Catalyst 13.4 (12.104.0.0 March 28) download WHQL
> 
> 13.4 whql



Anyone tried these drivers? Are they working OK?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 25, 2013)

what's the difference between *13-4_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql* that ATI Catalyst mobility download verification tool asks me to download and *13-4_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql* that i find on AMD website. I know that the first one sounds like  drivers for notebook cards but i always installed the latter and they worked fine. Which one should i download now?


----------



## Emre9110 (Apr 26, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> what's the difference between *13-4_mobility_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql* that ATI Catalyst mobility download verification tool asks me to download and *13-4_vista_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql* that i find on AMD website. I know that the first one sounds like  drivers for notebook cards but i always installed the latter and they worked fine. Which one should i download now?



I didn't try but u must download mobility driver if u are using notebook.

For notebooks 13.4 whql ve 13.5 beta 2 AMD Catalyst 

For Desktops 13.4 whql ve 13.5 beta 2 AMD Catalyst


----------



## ratul (Apr 27, 2013)

yes emre is right, download the mobility ones, i have installed 13.5beta2 mobility successfully and they are working fine..


----------



## powerstarprince (Apr 27, 2013)

is the 13.4 whql for notebooks official?? Bcoz the notebook section has only 13.5 beta while the desktop has both whql and beta .
ratul, i have downloaded 13.4 whql mobility driver from a direct link. Will it work?


----------



## ratul (Apr 27, 2013)

shadow said:


> is the 13.4 whql for notebooks official?? Bcoz the notebook section has only 13.5 beta while the desktop has both whql and beta .
> ratul, i have downloaded 13.4 whql mobility driver from a direct link. Will it work?



if they are mobility drivers, then they should work fine..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 28, 2013)

did any1 download 13.4?  i installed both 13.4 and latest intel drivers but now the amd card is acting weird. all the games are flickering when played with amd card. can anyone check if they have the same problem?

update: latest intel drivers are the culprit. rolling em back solved the issue.


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 28, 2013)

hey friends , I just did a reset on my Dell Inspiron . and have installed all the basic drivers and softs which I wanted. I m having True Acronis Image Home 2013 and I want to know if the I can save this image somehwer else !! so that I can simply use it whenever required from a bootable disc / usb. tried to search Google but cudnt find any great help out of it. Can u guys help me out . tho there are applications like refreshing ur PC, Resetting is Brilliant ! but I really want to know how to use Acronis ? and whats is the purpose ? THX


----------



## ratul (Apr 28, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> hey friends , I just did a reset on my Dell Inspiron . and have installed all the basic drivers and softs which I wanted. I m having True Acronis Image Home 2013 and I want to know if the I can save this image somehwer else !! so that I can simply use it whenever required from a bootable disc / usb. tried to search Google but cudnt find any great help out of it. Can u guys help me out . tho there are applications like refreshing ur PC, Resetting is Brilliant ! but I really want to know how to use Acronis ? and whats is the purpose ? THX



i am using acronis for 8-9months now on my dell, and what i do is that i create a full backup of C: and System Drive once in every 15-20 days as incremental backups are sometimes known to fail, and store it in external HDD, so whenever i run into a problem, i just restore the image i created, you can create a rescue bootable CD or USB in case if your computer fails to boot, you can restore using that rescue disk.. (my C: is currently ~65GB full, Acronis creates a 30GB backup in 15 mins. and restore takes approx the same time)..
*i.imgur.com/kKnWPwI.jpg[/center]​


----------



## ish0017 (Apr 28, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> *I just had chat with Dell rep, and he told that we can expect XPS IB iteration with 1080p option by this month end.
> *



gimme some details please...


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 28, 2013)

@Ratul the rescue image / CD /USB will be bootable / and we have to give it the IMAGE we stored in the External HDD . Am I right ? I really fail to understand why backup after 10-15 days when we know our pc is gonna slow down as its passing down the time. ? I know its a misconception may be ..but still . Acc to me , whats the Use of Refreshing the PC, Resetting the PC , and Acronis ? and hey !! thanx for the detailed reply mate !


----------



## ratul (Apr 28, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> @Ratul the rescue image / CD /USB will be bootable / and we have to give it the IMAGE we stored in the External HDD . Am I right ? I really fail to understand why backup after 10-15 days when we know our pc is gonna slow down as its passing down the time. ? I know its a misconception may be ..but still . Acc to me , whats the Use of Refreshing the PC, Resetting the PC , and Acronis ? and hey !! thanx for the detailed reply mate !



yes, rescue image will give you an acronis wizard to browse the backup image and restore it, just like the main acronis image, but in a bootable environment..
well, it's been now 6 months since i have installed windows 8, and i have'nt been noticing any significant slowdowns whatsoever, so it's a good practice for me..
and btw, recent intel and amd drivers are PITA to install and can cause severe crashes if anything goes wrong, so i also now create an image before installing any of those drivers to be safe (and believe me i had to use them many times )..
If you think that PC's slows down with time, create a backup just after you install everything on your lappy (initial backup), and keep it in a safe place, then you can create alternate backups after some intervals as you wish, this way if in future you feel that your system is slowing down, restore the backup that was initially created, though you'd need to update the drivers and softwares in that..


----------



## niraj trehan (Apr 29, 2013)

hmmm ...sounds pretty interesting ! thx for the info mate !


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 30, 2013)

Do not install both the latest intel HD 4000 and Catalyst 13.4 drivers.  They are incompatible and produce flickering in DX9 games. I faced the same problem and apparently it is a known issue.

13.4 + Latest Intel Drivers: Flashing in DX9 games


----------



## cycotek (Apr 30, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> Do not install both the latest intel HD 4000 and Catalyst 13.4 drivers.  They are incompatible and produce flickering in DX9 games. I faced the same problem and apparently it is a known issue.
> 
> 13.4 + Latest Intel Drivers: Flashing in DX9 games



hey thx man a lot i was just thinking of upgrading to them thx for mentioning


----------



## ratul (May 1, 2013)

yeah, latest intel drivers are buggy, download the 15.28 version here: *downloadmirror.intel.com/22375/a08/win64_152812.exe


----------



## xeon (May 1, 2013)

How to configure Battery Meter in dell quickset
My laptop always remains plugged in.

Should I enable Dell Extended Battery life

Should I enable Desktop Mode.
Currently it is disabled

Should I enable longevity 
Currently disabled


----------



## ratul (May 2, 2013)

xeon said:


> How to configure Battery Meter in dell quickset
> My laptop always remains plugged in.
> 
> Should I enable Dell Extended Battery life
> ...



even i have my laptop always plugged in..
i've disabled Dell Extended Battery life, Enabled the desktop mode, and can't select the longevity mode (it's greyed out.. )..


----------



## xeon (May 2, 2013)

ratul said:


> even i have my laptop always plugged in..
> i've disabled Dell Extended Battery life, Enabled the desktop mode, and can't select the longevity mode (it's greyed out.. )..



But in my system I am able to enable both Desktop mode and longevity mode at the same time. What should I do?


----------



## ratul (May 2, 2013)

xeon said:


> But in my system I am able to enable both Desktop mode and longevity mode at the same time. What should I do?



enable desktop mode *only*, longevity mode is for when you frequently disconnect and reconnect AC Adapter...


----------



## niraj trehan (May 2, 2013)

any dell inspi 17 r se user here??


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 3, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> any dell inspi 17 r se user here??



Yes. Any thing I can help you with?


----------



## Emre9110 (May 4, 2013)

ratul said:


> yes emre is right, download the mobility ones, i have installed 13.5beta2 mobility successfully and they are working fine..



Different between 13.4 whql 13.3 beta 3 and 13.5 beta 2 ? Did u benchmark ? Your scores ?


----------



## ratul (May 4, 2013)

Emre9110 said:


> Different between 13.4 whql 13.3 beta 3 and 13.5 beta 2 ? Did u benchmark ? Your scores ?



nah, i don't benchmark much now, as current drivers are per-game optimized, not like overall optimized (which were 12.11), so difference in score is almost negligible...
btw guys, yesterday night i was bored of studies , so thought of opening my laptop and cleaning the fan assembly and mobo, coz heat buildup was increasing, heck there was so much of dirt in there, now temps seem to be 2-3 degrees less.. 
Here are some pics (sorry they are from mobile, not so clear ):
*i.imgur.com/LnTQfM8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iXAf64b.jpg​


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 4, 2013)

^^ you should have done tear down video for us..


----------



## ratul (May 4, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^^ you should have done tear down video for us..



haha, thought of that too, but it was @ 3 in the night, mom and dad were sleeping, so had to do it silently , video would have made some noise, will try to do it in coming days...


----------



## niraj trehan (May 5, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Yes. Any thing I can help you with?


are u facing any wifi probs .. ??? I m getting my connection Getting changed to limited several times !! QUITE IRRITATING !!


----------



## ratul (May 5, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> are u facing any wifi probs .. ??? I m getting my connection Getting changed to limited several times !! QUITE IRRITATING !!



it's not just you, i'm facing this problem in my 15R too since i switched to win8, in win7 i used to get constant connection, but in win8 it's like when i ping the gateway during limited connection, it's "Request timed out" and in between "192.168.*.*: Destination Host Unreachable" messages, disabing and enabling Wifi (fn+f2) usually solves the problem, also one more thing i have noticed is that after re-enabling the wifi, although it shows connected to network, but if i open the network adapter settings, it still shows "Identifying" for some time. And i still can't figure out whether it's win8, or some buggy wifi drivers...


----------



## sam142000 (May 6, 2013)

Please have a look into this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/173485-sennheiser-headphone-advice.html


----------



## ratul (May 6, 2013)

*all 13.3beta and above catalyst users*

have you guys also noticing a strange bug that after computer startup, when everything loads up, after 2-3mins, AMD catalyst crashes or closes itself and then restarts?? though no problem after that but this thing i've been noticing since 13.3beta3, anyone else facing same situation??*i.imgur.com/qLkI6C1.gif


----------



## Gtb93 (May 6, 2013)

Any news about upcoming models? I think a new turbo series is coming.


----------



## ratul (May 8, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> Any news about upcoming models? I think a new turbo series is coming.



still haven't heard of any, but i think new series will be announced with the launch of Haswell..


----------



## niraj trehan (May 11, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Yes. Any thing I can help you with?



are u experiencing any wifi related problems? Is it Win 8 issue or what ?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 11, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> are u facing any wifi probs .. ??? I m getting my connection Getting changed to limited several times !! QUITE IRRITATING !!


Well  it's just the limited connectivity for you. Students with win 8 in my hostel are not able to play counterstrike and other lan games because of sh!tty win 8.


----------



## saaransh9 (May 11, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Well  it's just the limited connectivity for you. Students with win 8 in my hostel are not able to play counterstrike and other lan games because of sh!tty win 8.



i dont know what u guys are doing but my wifi and all are working perfectly and about lan gaming are working absolutely fine.


----------



## niraj trehan (May 11, 2013)

ratul said:


> it's not just you, i'm facing this problem in my 15R too since i switched to win8, in win7 i used to get constant connection, but in win8 it's like when i ping the gateway during limited connection, it's "Request timed out" and in between "192.168.*.*: Destination Host Unreachable" messages, disabing and enabling Wifi (fn+f2) usually solves the problem, also one more thing i have noticed is that after re-enabling the wifi, although it shows connected to network, but if i open the network adapter settings, it still shows "Identifying" for some time. And i still can't figure out whether it's win8, or some buggy wifi drivers...


 so any update from win 8 tosolve this ????


----------



## ratul (May 12, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> so any update from win 8 tosolve this ????



sadly, no..


----------



## ratul (May 15, 2013)

has anyone activated this???
*i.imgur.com/e5NxogM.jpg

what and how it functions???


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 15, 2013)

are there any tear down guides for this laptop? i think my temps are increased a bit nowadays..  gpu touched 106c!


----------



## sam142000 (May 15, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> are there any tear down guides for this laptop? i think my temps are increased a bit nowadays..  gpu touched 106c!



That's too high man.
Search for 'inspiron 7520 service manual' on google, you'll find a pdf teardown manual from dell itself.


----------



## ratul (May 16, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> are there any tear down guides for this laptop? i think my temps are increased a bit nowadays..  gpu touched 106c!





sam142000 said:


> That's too high man.
> Search for 'inspiron 7520 service manual' on google, you'll find a pdf teardown manual from dell itself.



too high?? that extremely high temps.. 
i would have made a video, but currently my final sem exams are going on, but i found this video showing tearing down of 15R and found this very similar to ours:
​


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2013)

i'm sure i can rip the machine open like that but i don't know if i'll be able to pack it back with everything in correctly placed. should i  call the cc?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 17, 2013)

ratul said:


> has anyone activated this???
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



It's a system tracing tech provided by Dell. I have heard it's unique to Dell.



Digital Fragger said:


> i'm sure i can rip the machine open like that but i don't know if i'll be able to pack it back with everything in correctly placed. should i  call the cc?



If you have warranty, then no point in opening the system to the point of no return.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2013)

My dad have an Inspiron 15r N5110 having a gt525m. So, which driver update should I install?
From Dell Driver Details | Dell US

Or from Nvidia NVIDIA DRIVERS 314.22WHQL


----------



## ratul (May 21, 2013)

Luffy said:


> My dad have an Inspiron 15r N5110 having a gt525m. So, which driver update should I install?
> From Dell Driver Details | Dell US
> 
> Or from Nvidia NVIDIA DRIVERS 314.22WHQL



drivers from dell would be a safe bet for you..


----------



## sam142000 (May 22, 2013)

I guess Intel has released newer GPU drivers after the last ones failed.
They are working fine for me.


----------



## Hrishi (May 22, 2013)

Is the GT640m in 14r SE unlocked for OC. ? The vBIOS.


----------



## ratul (May 23, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> I guess Intel has released newer GPU drivers after the last ones failed.
> They are working fine for me.



can't find anything new on their website..
any direct links??



dashing.sujay said:


> It's a system tracing tech provided by Dell. I have heard it's unique to Dell.



and i read more about it, it's *PAID*...


----------



## niraj trehan (May 23, 2013)

hey guys ... the forum's search facility really sucks big time !! really cant seem to narrow down my searches !!
Any one of u guys have used Backtrack ? ? ?


----------



## sam142000 (May 24, 2013)

ratul said:


> can't find anything new on their website..
> any direct links??



I used this link to find the latest driver for my laptop
Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## ratul (May 25, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> I used this link to find the latest driver for my laptop
> Intel® Driver Update Utility



ok, lemme try it and let's see what it downloads..


----------



## sam142000 (May 27, 2013)

ratul said:


> ok, lemme try it and let's see what it downloads..


Hey Ratul!! Dont install the new intel GPU driver if you havent installed yet. It turned out to be hidden devil for me, messed with the audio and AMD GPU driver.


----------



## dayslleepper (May 28, 2013)

I am having Dell 15r se 7520,
Both of my left side Usb is not working properly...but my right ones are working fine...
When my Xbox controller connects to left side usb's, light in the controller flashes for a second and gets off while i connect it to right everything goes fine...
Is it a driver issue or hardware issue ?


----------



## swiftshashi (May 28, 2013)

^^check the usb cable.....but before that, install chipset and usb drivers..If the probelm remains, which I'm sure it will, then its the USB cable which needs to be attended.


----------



## Emre9110 (May 29, 2013)

*imageshack.us/a/img703/9853/3dmark1.png

645m lenovo z500 3dmark11 score. it has i5 3230m(2.6 ghz) and 645m 2gb with 320.18 drivers without oc. With oc it can take 2091

My samsung laptop i5 3210m(2.5 ghz) and 7730m with 13.3 beta 3 mobility driver. It can take 1940  So 7730 it better than 640m and even 645m


----------



## ratul (May 29, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> Hey Ratul!! Dont install the new intel GPU driver if you havent installed yet. It turned out to be hidden devil for me, messed with the audio and AMD GPU driver.



knew it's gonna happen, didn't installed it.. 



Emre9110 said:


> *imageshack.us/a/img703/9853/3dmark1.png
> 
> 645m lenovo z500 3dmark11 score. it has i5 3230m(2.6 ghz) and 645m 2gb with 320.18 drivers without oc. With oc it can take 2091
> 
> My samsung laptop i5 3210m(2.5 ghz) and 7730m with 13.3 beta 3 mobility driver. It can take 1940  So 7730 it better than 640m and even 645m



real life gaming benchmarks are more accurate than this, though it's still good to see these results.. 
GO 7730m..


----------



## ratul (May 30, 2013)

Guys, 13.6beta AMD drivers are available...
Download: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/AMD_Catalyst_13.6_Mobility_Beta.exe


----------



## swiftshashi (May 31, 2013)

^^Aren't you guys facing(owners of 15 turbo) fixed low brightness issue with these drivers??Or have you guys found a fix to it??


----------



## ratul (Jun 1, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> ^^Aren't you guys facing(owners of 15 turbo) fixed low brightness issue with these drivers??Or have you guys found a fix to it??



what low brightness issue???


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 1, 2013)

In dv6,installing drivers post 13.1 fixes the brightness to lowest and there's no way you can change that.......I guess you guys are lot luckier. ..


----------



## sam142000 (Jun 1, 2013)

swiftshashi said:


> In dv6,installing drivers post 13.1 fixes the brightness to lowest and there's no way you can change that.......I guess you guys are lot luckier. ..



Fixing the brightness to lowess happens when the intel gpu drivers are messed up for any reason. It happens to me a lot while installing the amd drivers.


----------



## himanshubias (Jun 1, 2013)

Guys should i extend my warranty ????
is there any need for it

Guys should i extend my warranty ????
is there any need for it


----------



## sam142000 (Jun 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> Guys should i extend my warranty ????
> is there any need for it
> 
> Guys should i extend my warranty ????
> is there any need for it



If you handle your laptop roughly, then you should. Otherwise there's no need.
I extended mine just for peace of mind.


----------



## ratul (Jun 3, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> Guys should i extend my warranty ????
> is there any need for it
> 
> Guys should i extend my warranty ????
> is there any need for it



i would say yes, it's better to be protected for a peace of mind..
you never what could go kaput in the laptop after a year, coz most of my friends have encountered serious problems in their laptops only when the warranty gets over, i.e., after 1.5-2yrs of purchase..


----------



## ratul (Jun 4, 2013)

was about to complete one year battery warranty, so successfully RMA'd the battery yesterday, got it installed today, one more year increased in battery life, again wear level 1%... 
but this time it's a Simplo battery rather than Sanyo, never heard of it, hope it wud be better than high wear level Sanyo.. 
*i.imgur.com/tpaIr2I.jpg​
Edit: After calibrating the battery, now it's 0% wear level..  , for the first time since i purchased this laptop, i am seeing 0% wear level, even when i purchased the lappy, it was @ 2%.. 
*i.imgur.com/OMjhMe1.jpg​


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 4, 2013)

^how'd you rma battery?


----------



## ratul (Jun 4, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^how'd you rma battery?



just told them that i am getting very low backup... 
first the lady on the phone told that we don't RMA battery coz of backup problem, so i continued with the dvd drive problem, at the end she said i have registered RMA for dvd drive and battery, today technician installed both of them..


----------



## ratul (Jun 6, 2013)

btw guys, anyone noticed that whole turbo series has just vanished from Dell's Website??
There are just two models left now, one 15R Turbo, which is available, and one 17R Turbo, which is available from another online store..
*i.imgur.com/80O7FaI.jpg

I think new haswell based Laptops are soon ready to be launched, thus they removed these Ivy-B based laptops from their site.. 

And that 51k 15r turbo is an i7..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2013)

ratul said:


> btw guys, anyone noticed that whole turbo series has just vanished from Dell's Website??
> There are just two models left now, one 15R Turbo, which is available, and one 17R Turbo, which is available from another online store..
> 
> I think new haswell based Laptops are soon ready to be launched, thus they removed these Ivy-B based laptops from their site..
> ...



I checked that compuindia site and they still are overpricing i7 version of 17r Turbo  

When will Dell India realise that they are not Apple and people will not buy any overpriced **** except from Apple.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 7, 2013)

my power adapter bricked. should call cc.


----------



## ratul (Jun 8, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> my power adapter bricked. should call cc.



of course, mine bricked too earlier due to bad powerout from my inverter, and dell replaced it within 24hrs..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 8, 2013)

ratul said:


> of course, mine bricked too earlier due to bad powerout from my inverter, and dell replaced it within 24hrs..


my bad luck. it went kaput on friday. had to wait till monday for cc. went to service centre today, asked them to clean the cabin and some issue with eject button on optical drive along with adapter replacement. they said they may format the system if needed and so make a backup of necessary files before handling the system to them. will do a complete backup tomorrow and hand over the system to them on monday.


----------



## ratul (Jun 9, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> my bad luck. it went kaput on friday. had to wait till monday for cc. went to service centre today, asked them to clean the cabin and some issue with eject button on optical drive along with adapter replacement. they said they may format the system if needed and so make a backup of necessary files before handling the system to them. will do a complete backup tomorrow and hand over the system to them on monday.



you went to service center?? Dell provides on-site warranty.. 
premium no. is available 24x7 too..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 9, 2013)

ratul said:


> you went to service center?? Dell provides on-site warranty..
> premium no. is available 24x7 too..



well.. i called them. i've said multiple issues with the system like heating, problem with optical drive etc.  they asked me to find a working dell adapter nearby so they can send personnel after they troubleshoot the system online. but i couldn't find any adapter. then they advised to go to the service centre. it's nearby so not an issue for me.


----------



## himanshubias (Jun 10, 2013)

RMAed the battery today
will be getting it in 2 days
o-O 

RMAed the battery today
will be getting it in 2 days
o-O


----------



## ratul (Jun 11, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> RMAed the battery today
> will be getting it in 2 days
> o-O



congrats, do post if it's Sanyo or any other, like Simplo..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 12, 2013)

got back system from service centre. got a new adapter, heat sink replaced, battery replaced. AIDA64 says it's simplo battery. but wear level is at 3%. what does it stand for ?

edit: lol gpu temp max is 61c after 3 hrs continuos play with no max_fps limit. it used to cross 80c before if vsync is turned off.


----------



## ratul (Jun 13, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> got back system from service centre. got a new adapter, heat sink replaced, battery replaced. AIDA64 says it's simplo battery. but wear level is at 3%. what does it stand for ?
> 
> edit: lol gpu temp max is 61c after 3 hrs continuos play with no max_fps limit. it used to cross 80c before if vsync is turned off.



congrats, do a calibration on battery and then see the wear level, mine went to 0% after calibration and still is 0%.. 
i think heatsink is doing it's job, old one would have dried up it's thermal compound, guess now i also need to replace the heatsink..  (getting temps of 77-80c GPU and 80-85c CPU after 5-6hrs of GRID 2.)


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 14, 2013)

hey guys!! if any one is playing Lara croft Tomb Raider lateston dell inspiron 14r/15r /17r ? My temperatures while playing fifa never crossed 65. But was amazed to c it touch 80 -83 (max ) while playing even on Lowest graphic details . Was wondering if this much is fine or a case to worry .. i know i have been in a pretty dusty environment and likely that dust might have accumulated but stil want to know whats the temp reaching while playing the game ? and what could be done to reduce temperatures significantly ?  ( i read it in this forum that temperatures reduced by 2 degrees on cleaning it completely from inside ) any help much appreciated ! thanx !


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 15, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> hey guys!! if any one is playing Lara croft Tomb Raider lateston dell inspiron 14r/15r /17r ? My temperatures while playing fifa never crossed 65. But was amazed to c it touch 80 -83 (max ) while playing even on Lowest graphic details . Was wondering if this much is fine or a case to worry .. i know i have been in a pretty dusty environment and likely that dust might have accumulated but stil want to know whats the temp reaching while playing the game ? and what could be done to reduce temperatures significantly ?  ( i read it in this forum that temperatures reduced by 2 degrees on cleaning it completely from inside ) any help much appreciated ! thanx !



was vsync off? it maybe that your gpu is working as hard as possible to get you a max fps. try enabling vsync, fps gets locked to 60 and check the temps.


----------



## ratul (Jun 15, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> hey guys!! if any one is playing Lara croft Tomb Raider lateston dell inspiron 14r/15r /17r ? My temperatures while playing fifa never crossed 65. But was amazed to c it touch 80 -83 (max ) while playing even on Lowest graphic details . Was wondering if this much is fine or a case to worry .. i know i have been in a pretty dusty environment and likely that dust might have accumulated but stil want to know whats the temp reaching while playing the game ? and what could be done to reduce temperatures significantly ?  ( i read it in this forum that temperatures reduced by 2 degrees on cleaning it completely from inside ) any help much appreciated ! thanx !



yup, try turning off the vsync (also see if TressFX is disabled), and yes cleaning laptop from inside does reduced temps for me, but i did it just for fun..  if laptop is under warranty, better make use of the warranty and you can RMA the heatsink if temps are still not reduced, even i am considering to atleast call them to change either heatsink or thermal compound, i bet in last one year, there would have been no thermal compound left there...


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 15, 2013)

@Ratul : I was wondering what gud wud it do even if i get temperatiures down by mere 2 degrees ? ? Still it will b hovering around 78-80 . I Definitely will post the results of temperatures after setting the above mentioned Settings.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 15, 2013)

ratul said:


> yup, try turning off the vsync (



prolly you meant tuen on vsync.


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 15, 2013)

temperatures came down from 81 to 77 appx with vsync on and rest everythg on Low !


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> prolly you meant tuen on vsync.



oops, yup, i meant that, sorry for the typo... 



niraj trehan said:


> temperatures came down from 81 to 77 appx with vsync on and rest everythg on Low !



so, some improvements...


----------



## niraj trehan (Jun 16, 2013)

Yup buddy !


----------



## ratul (Jun 22, 2013)

anyone with win8 experiencing unresponsive taskbar, i.e i am not able to click on anything on taskbar unless i press ctrl-alt-del and then escape it, it works fine for sometime then???
i am experiencing it since long time, but since the past week, problem has increased and now even youtube sometimes becomes like that, searched for it on google and most of the guys having problems due to their wireless mouse, as my mouse dongle is always plugged in one of the ports, does anyone else experiencing it???


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2013)

^^happens sometimes to me. not severe though, seldom occurs.


----------



## himanshubias (Jun 22, 2013)

here are my stats before and after changing the battery
and also after calibrating  



its great


----------



## ratul (Jun 23, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^^happens sometimes to me. not severe though, seldom occurs.



it used to occur sometimes only, but from last one week, it's like twice or thrice in a day, restored the pc yesterday to an earlier state, it looks good now... 



himanshubias said:


> here are my stats before and after changing the battery
> and also after calibrating  View attachment 11128View attachment 11129View attachment 11130
> 
> 
> its great



it's good, but after charge, is your full charge is same as shown: 47860mWh or it's higher?? coz this indicates 0.3% wear level is still there as i am getting full 48000mWh charge, i.e 0% wear..


----------



## himanshubias (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes its 47860 only 

Yes its 47860 only


----------



## ratul (Jun 23, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> Yes its 47860 only
> 
> Yes its 47860 only



then also it's cool, 0.3% doesn't even matter that much, these Simplo Batteries seems to be much better than Sanyo ones..


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jun 24, 2013)

Can one haggle with the Dell sales representative for the price ???


----------



## himanshubias (Jun 24, 2013)

ratul said:


> then also it's cool, 0.3% doesn't even matter that much, these Simplo Batteries seems to be much better than Sanyo ones..



yes 
in sanyo batteries wear level increases like hell


----------



## ratul (Jun 24, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> Can one haggle with the Dell sales representative for the price ???



AFAIK, no, they sell on the same price as it's online, though you can squeeze in more accessories and freebies if you insist him some more...


----------



## cycotek (Jun 24, 2013)

i am at present using 13.1 whql drivers ,can let me know a stable driver version(whql not necessary) with no micro stutering issues?
shall i use 13.6 beta 2 or 13.4 whql?


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jun 24, 2013)

ratul said:


> though you can squeeze in more accessories and freebies if you insist him some more...



That's really good to know info .. let me see if I can get a better deal.. btw 14R SE is not available in India.. all I could find was 14R ( and no 14R Turbo )


----------



## Gtb93 (Jun 24, 2013)

Any updates on 4th gen models or any fresh models infact?


----------



## ratul (Jun 25, 2013)

cycotek said:


> i am at present using 13.1 whql drivers ,can let me know a stable driver version(whql not necessary) with no micro stutering issues?
> shall i use 13.6 beta 2 or 13.4 whql?



i am using 13.6beta2, and it's a no-hiccup driver for me, stable and smooth... 
Micro-stuttering issue is said to be resolved in the following builds, as users on many forums are claiming.. 



deepakkrishnan said:


> That's really good to know info .. let me see if I can get a better deal.. btw 14R SE is not available in India.. all I could find was 14R ( and no 14R Turbo )



you can buy 15R SE @ 52k: *configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=w540781in8&model_id=inspiron-15r-se-7520&c=in&l=en&s=dhs&cs=indhs1



Gtb93 said:


> Any updates on 4th gen models or any fresh models infact?



still no news..


----------



## cycotek (Jun 26, 2013)

thx for the info ratul i will be now moving to 13.6 beta 2


----------



## josin (Jun 26, 2013)

Guys which is the DSP/ Audio chip set on Inspiron 15R SE 7520? How can i get a detailed info on that.
i searched Sys info> sound but it just says Conexant smart audio HD


----------



## darkmaster (Jun 26, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> That's really good to know info .. let me see if I can get a better deal.. btw 14R SE is not available in India.. all I could find was 14R ( and no 14R Turbo )



just check it out on flipkart

*www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-14r...-a862-244966b2b847&otracker=start&autosuggest
price - 47170


----------



## ratul (Jun 27, 2013)

josin said:


> Guys which is the DSP/ Audio chip set on Inspiron 15R SE 7520? How can i get a detailed info on that.
> i searched Sys info> sound but it just says Conexant smart audio HD



This is what AIDA64 shows:
*i.imgur.com/l6YY1Br.jpg


----------



## darkmaster (Jun 27, 2013)

does anybody here uses 14r turbo for photoshop and app development....
how's it??
does it work fine??
please guys reply fast i need to get one


----------



## ratul (Jun 28, 2013)

anyone trying win 8.1 preview?? new AMD drivers are available: AMD Catalyst

hope Dell too should soon update the drivers for win8.1..


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jun 30, 2013)

Got myself a DELL Inspiron 15R TURBO  yay .. 

Sad Part : Crappy keyboard .. kinda got used to the full size keyboard


----------



## ratul (Jul 1, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> Got myself a DELL Inspiron 15R TURBO  yay ..
> 
> Sad Part : Crappy keyboard .. kinda got used to the full size keyboard



congrats and welcome to the club.. 
yeah, it takes a while to get used to this keyboard.. , but otherwise this is a beast..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 1, 2013)

^happy b'day to your lappy bro.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Bro .. Irony : Saw DELL Inspiron 17R TURBO SE getting listed on ebay for 51K with 1080p screen 
Happens all the time after any purchase..

No kidding about the keyboard.. My typing speed has gone from 65 to 40
Has anyone tried dual boot with linux on this computer ..


----------



## powerstarprince (Jul 2, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> Thanks Bro .. Irony : Saw DELL Inspiron 17R TURBO SE getting listed on ebay for 51K with 1080p screen
> Happens all the time after any purchase..
> 
> No kidding about the keyboard.. My typing speed has gone from 65 to 40
> Has anyone tried dual boot with linux on this computer ..



Lol.. there's one unit selling for 47k but this one's i5 Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo - Performance Laptops from Dell


----------



## ratul (Jul 3, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> ^happy b'day to your lappy bro.



hehe, thnks.. 



deepakkrishnan said:


> Thanks Bro .. Irony : Saw DELL Inspiron 17R TURBO SE getting listed on ebay for 51K with 1080p screen
> Happens all the time after any purchase..
> 
> No kidding about the keyboard.. My typing speed has gone from 65 to 40
> Has anyone tried dual boot with linux on this computer ..



no worries bro, now you have purchased this, be happy with it.. 
and typing speed will improve, it takes some practice in absence of numpad, but after a month or two, it could be back to 60 again, believe me, now even when i am working on my desktop, my hands automatically reaches the numbers above rather than on numpad..


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 3, 2013)

ratul said:


> hehe, thnks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the keyboard is nice and soft once u get used to it and it's very rough and tough despite feeling loose,btw I tried Linux on it thru wubi and it was great once I did auto update from Ubuntu software centre though my gpu and fan issues were still there but otherwise it's very stable and the touchpad etc works like a charm infact even better than windows


----------



## darkmaster (Jul 3, 2013)

finally got myself dell inspiron 14r turbo....
nice and powerful laptop....
can you guys tell me few softwares to check the performance and benchmarks of the laptop.
and thanks guys for your help.


----------



## ratul (Jul 4, 2013)

darkmaster said:


> finally got myself dell inspiron 14r turbo....
> nice and powerful laptop....
> can you guys tell me few softwares to check the performance and benchmarks of the laptop.
> and thanks guys for your help.



congrats, welcome to the club... 
To benchmark the performance, use PCMark..
To benchmark the GPU, use 3DMark 11..
To have a note of temps, use HWMonitor, BatteryCare or HWInfo64..


----------



## darkmaster (Jul 4, 2013)

plz tell a partition software too....
or any good tutorial about how to do it....


----------



## ratul (Jul 4, 2013)

darkmaster said:


> plz tell a partition software too....
> or any good tutorial about how to do it....



easeus partition master, but beware if you are resizing the OS partition, many have encountered errors doing so and were unable to boot, though it never failed me.. , for rest of the work, it'd be the best...


----------



## darkmaster (Jul 5, 2013)

can anybody tell me howz the camera quality of 14r turbo....bcoz though the specs say that it's a hd camera,the image quality is not that good....and please tell me the time taken to charge it fully.


----------



## ratul (Jul 6, 2013)

darkmaster said:


> can anybody tell me howz the camera quality of 14r turbo....bcoz though the specs say that it's a hd camera,the image quality is not that good....and please tell me the time taken to charge it fully.



AFAIK, 14r and 15r turbo have same camera and battery, so the camera is HD, i.e., 720p pics, about 1MP, so it's decent in photography, though it's not the best in this range, but it works fine as a webcam..
Battery takes about 3-4hrs to full charge..


----------



## darkmaster (Jul 6, 2013)

ratul said:


> AFAIK, 14r and 15r turbo have same camera and battery, so the camera is HD, i.e., 720p pics, about 1MP, so it's decent in photography, though it's not the best in this range, but it works fine as a webcam..
> Battery takes about 3-4hrs to full charge..



thanks buddy,thought that only my battery is taking that long to charge


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 9, 2013)

Is buying 15r turbo with i5 or simply 15r 5521 with 8730m now worth knowing I don't need a good battery backup so no point in spending more on haswell and wait for it?


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 9, 2013)

How much are you paying for it.. There is a listing on ebay for 17R Turbo SE for 50K with HD screen and 650m ..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 9, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> How much are you paying for it.. There is a listing on ebay for 17R Turbo SE for 50K with HD screen and 650m ..



Won't be buying from eBay and will buy it locally

Don't know about the price yet will call local stores tomorrow to inquire about the same


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not asking you to buy but just sharing what I saw .. It was a pretty slick deal..  Price of 17R with dell (compuindia) is 62K and upwards..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 9, 2013)

deepakkrishnan said:


> I'm not asking you to buy but just sharing what I saw .. It was a pretty slick deal..  Price of 17R with dell (compuindia) is 62K and upwards..



I know that mate.. am just giving you the idea of how much I will be spending as I can get it for a low price on eBay so am just telling i won't be buying it from there

Will buy l it locally so probably will get it 3 k less than the Flipkart price (when they were in stock)


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 10, 2013)

So is it worth buying at local price?



deepanshuchg said:


> So is it worth buying at local price?



.......


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 10, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I know that mate.. am just giving you the idea of how much I will be spending as I can get it for a low price on eBay so am just telling i won't be buying it from there
> 
> Will buy l it locally so probably will get it 3 k less than the Flipkart price (when they were in stock)





deepanshuchg said:


> So is it worth buying at local price?
> 
> 
> 
> .......



Any help over here ??


----------



## ratul (Jul 10, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Is buying 15r turbo with i5 or simply 15r 5521 with 8730m now worth knowing I don't need a good battery backup so no point in spending more on haswell and wait for it?



if you can wait for haswell, then i'd suggest you to wait for just not only increased battery backup, but to have an up-to-date product... 
and if you can't wait, go for 15R turbo, 15r models IIRC have those underpowered U series proccies..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 10, 2013)

ratul said:


> if you can wait for haswell, then i'd suggest you to wait for just not only increased battery backup, but to have an up-to-date product...
> and if you can't wait, go for 15R turbo, 15r models IIRC have those underpowered U series proccies..



Can't wait for haswell..even if I could it won't fit in my budget according to the price launched overseas..

What exactly U stands for? In how much performance it vary with the 15r turbo processor ? Because am not sure if  i5 variant of 15r.turbo is available and i7 variant cost 52k not in my budget


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 10, 2013)

And 14r turbo comes with 2gb 640m so wanna ask how is gaming on 14 inch screen. Till now I have only played games on 15.6 inch in which I don't have any problem so would 14 inch be sufficient?


----------



## ratul (Jul 11, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Can't wait for haswell..even if I could it won't fit in my budget according to the price launched overseas..
> 
> What exactly U stands for? In how much performance it vary with the 15r turbo processor ? Because am not sure if  i5 variant of 15r.turbo is available and i7 variant cost 52k not in my budget





deepanshuchg said:


> And 14r turbo comes with 2gb 640m so wanna ask how is gaming on 14 inch screen. Till now I have only played games on 15.6 inch in which I don't have any problem so would 14 inch be sufficient?



U processors are severely performance lacking underclocked, undervolted processors of original i3,i5,i7 mobile, they are mostly installed in ultrabook for economic performance and good battery life, so they lack the power of the corresponding normal mobile processor..
Gaming on 14" is not that bad, it all depends on person to person, i played games on my friend's 14" laptop, and when you are gaming, you just don't notice the difference b/w 14" and 15.6" (if game is good and immersive.. ), though still i'd recommend the sweet spot 15.6"..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 11, 2013)

ratul said:


> U processors are severely performance lacking underclocked, undervolted processors of original i3,i5,i7 mobile, they are mostly installed in ultrabook for economic performance and good battery life, so they lack the power of the corresponding normal mobile processor..
> Gaming on 14" is not that bad, it all depends on person to person, i played games on my friend's 14" laptop, and when you are gaming, you just don't notice the difference b/w 14" and 15.6" (if game is good and immersive.. ), though still i'd recommend the sweet spot 15.6"..



So I shouldn't go for U processor and should try to get 15r turbo with i5 processor.. if didn't get anything in stock should pursue for 14 inch


----------



## ratul (Jul 12, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> So I shouldn't go for U processor and should try to get 15r turbo with i5 processor.. if didn't get anything in stock should pursue for 14 inch



yup, try to get the 15r turbo, if not, then firstly try any 14" lappy in any of your nearest showroom, and if you feel comfortable with 14" screen, then go for it..
but on fb page of this thread, a 14r turbo user complained about overheating of lappy, so you might check that too before buying here: *www.facebook.com/groups/dellinspironturbo/184369531722527/  Check the comments..


----------



## darkmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

ratul said:


> yup, try to get the 15r turbo, if not, then firstly try any 14" lappy in any of your nearest showroom, and if you feel comfortable with 14" screen, then go for it..
> but on fb page of this thread, a 14r turbo user complained about overheating of lappy, so you might check that too before buying here: *www.facebook.com/groups/dellinspironturbo/184369531722527/  Check the comments..



u can use a cooling pad....will make some difference


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 12, 2013)

Are the turbo series and SE(special edition) series same? i.e. is 15r turbo same as 15r SE?


----------



## darkmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Are the turbo series and SE(special edition) series same? i.e. is 15r turbo same as 15r SE?



yup,they are just same.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 12, 2013)

darkmaster said:


> yup,they are just same.



yeah they are amazingly awesome i suggest all windows users with an inspiron 15r se\turbo (such as me) use leshcat drivers (whql) 13.2 is the most stable imho followed by 13.4 just read the manual section on leshcats site 

dell amd drivers suck i tried each of them and none of them worked (went undetected for 6 months  till i saw my friends 7520 with leshcats drivers

also speedfan is a must with the dell option ticked in the settings


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2013)

Dell India dropped the price of Inspiron 17r Turbo from 1.1 lakhs to 71k. Seems like they were trying to earn maximum profit earlier.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 12, 2013)

Talked to dell executive today.. he said 15R is not available at Dell store and will be very rare in local stores too.. and he said it will be soon discontinued 
And when I enquired about haswell he said that they will be launched within 2 months


----------



## ratul (Jul 13, 2013)

darkmaster said:


> u can use a cooling pad....will make some difference



IMHO, no... they don't make a very big difference, that guy might have got a bad piece or something, but heating is somewhat expected i suppose, a nvidia 6xxm series card in a 14" chassis, there would definitely be less airflow in there than a 15" lappy..


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 13, 2013)

my optical drive only reads dvds.. ;( 
not able to detect cds.


----------



## ratul (Jul 13, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> my optical drive only reads dvds.. ;(
> not able to detect cds.



RMA the drive...


----------



## ratul (Jul 18, 2013)

new BIOS and wifi driver update available for 15R Turbo users: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 20, 2013)

hey frnds,  problem is a bit crazy !! my laptop's HDD got ****ed up and i was like wth ! Called dell to avail warranty and to my bad , the purchase being from Bestbuy.com USA , international warranty wasnt included. Somehow i managed to get one time exception , and got my hdd changed . Now few things i miss a lot ! 
First and foremost the Dell Logo at bootscreen which is now windows logo as dell's pre-requisited Windows is no more with me ! 
second thing is even prior to windows loading with dell logo and running circle of Windows below the Dell Logo , for a fraction of a second , Dell logo used to come , that press f2or f12 ( whatever) but tht logo was smaller , and now obsene to look at . but the one which i am seeing now , is like the one which u called Ancient !! REAL big DELL logo and it looks so Raw on such a gud lappy otherwise ! 
Any help u guys cud provide ? 


If i cud make things easier to understand in hindi !  


pehli smasya yeh hai ki windows loading se pehle " Dell ka bootlogo aata tha " which was smaller (jahaan par hmein f12 or f2 press karne ke liye kaha jata hai, at that place bht hi VAhiaad  badhaa sa dell logo aa gya hai , can i get the previous one back ? "

Doosri problem hai ,,, windows bootloader logo ki ... jahan pehle dell ke niche circle ghoomta tha loading ka whan abb windows ka logo aa gya hai ,,.. is there a way to bring back dell's ????


P.s. I have an Acronis Image of my system (if that cud be of any help ! ) 
i know its a silly thing i m asking for but thats what craziness is all about !  hope to find suitable help soon !


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> hey frnds,  problem is a bit crazy !! my laptop's HDD got ****ed up and i was like wth ! Called dell to avail warranty and to my bad , the purchase being from Bestbuy.com USA , international warranty wasnt included. Somehow i managed to get one time exception , and got my hdd changed . Now few things i miss a lot !
> First and foremost the Dell Logo at bootscreen which is now windows logo as dell's pre-requisited Windows is no more with me !
> second thing is even prior to windows loading with dell logo and running circle of Windows below the Dell Logo , for a fraction of a second , Dell logo used to come , that press f2or f12 ( whatever) but tht logo was smaller , and now obsene to look at . but the one which i am seeing now , is like the one which u called Ancient !! REAL big DELL logo and it looks so Raw on such a gud lappy otherwise !
> Any help u guys cud provide ?
> ...



well, never used Dell's windows installation, so don't know about the boot logo, but acronis image will restore the System reserved and C:, so most probably it should fix that problem, about the BIOS logo (f2 and f12 one), that can be fixed by installing the BIOS again (A10 now),,,


----------



## Jripper (Jul 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried the dual booting ubuntu and windows 7 using the wubi installer??
Does it work without any issues? 

(* My laptop specs are in my signature)


----------



## niraj trehan (Jul 21, 2013)

ratul said:


> well, never used Dell's windows installation, so don't know about the boot logo, but acronis image will restore the System reserved and C:, so most probably it should fix that problem, about the BIOS logo (f2 and f12 one), that can be fixed by installing the BIOS again (A10 now),,,


Hey many of the people actually refrain from using the factory windows version of Dell ..y so ? 
and as far as BIOS problem is concerned , i wore my specs and found its the same !! (kidding ... it was just my gut feeling of tht it had changed ! )


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> Hey many of the people actually refrain from using the factory windows version of Dell ..y so ?



First, i had Win7Ultimate License with me when my lappy arrived, so using Dell's Win7HP wasn't even a choice, formatted the lappy in under an hour of getting my hands on it for the first time...  After that Win8Pro license was very cheap last year (Rs.799 IIRC), so got that, and now running Win8Pro (Dell still ships Basic Win8 with lappy, so again no point of using that.. ) Also customization is one criteria for me, i love my system to be clean, Dell ships with stupid crapwares, which are PITA to remove (McAfee.. ), so i prefer a clean installed windows for my use, so that i can have it my way from the scratch..  (Still it can't beat linux in that department.. )


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Has anyone tried the dual booting ubuntu and windows 7 using the wubi installer??
> Does it work without any issues?
> 
> (* My laptop specs are in my signature)



Yeah it's fantastic there is an image file specifically for it:-

Ubuntu on Dell Inspiron 7520 | Ubuntu

And for wubi install:-

wubi - Can I install 12.04 inside Windows? - Ask Ubuntu

Download the image from link 1 and follow link 2 to install it within windows 

Only thing is ensure u allow Ubuntu to auto update before anything else and DON'T upgrade Ubuntu version beyond 12.04 at the moment 

Hope I helped!!

Ps Ubuntu doesn't support the enduro technology in 7520 at the moment it runs fine otherwise 

I think the amd graphic card is on by default not the intel graphics

I use Ubuntu on my 7520 myself and it's great!!


----------



## xeon (Jul 30, 2013)

Should I update Bios to A10 currently running A9


----------



## dan4u (Jul 30, 2013)

hey the 15R turbo is not listed in the website anymore....they stopped it or sumthin?


----------



## ratul (Jul 31, 2013)

dan4u said:


> hey the 15R turbo is not listed in the website anymore....they stopped it or sumthin?



yeah, they have stopped the production to welcome the new haswell based series, for which still no news exists... 



xeon said:


> Should I update Bios to A10 currently running A9



there's no harm in updating, though their aren't any major changes, just changed the Diagnostics a bit..



kkn13 said:


> Yeah it's fantastic there is an image file specifically for it:-
> 
> Ubuntu on Dell Inspiron 7520 | Ubuntu
> 
> ...



wow, it's good to hear that our 7520 is Ubuntu Certified..


----------



## xeon (Jul 31, 2013)

My chipset driver date is 10-5-2012. I downloaded the latest chipset driver from here Driver Details | Dell India and its driver date is  02-04-2013 and version is  9.3.0.1026. I installed it by using the setup and using update driver option. What is wrong?
*i.imgur.com/c5ZQWTg.png

*And which one exactly is the chipset driver here*

*i.imgur.com/Nhxn5ie.png
*i.imgur.com/hMj8O0t.png


----------



## ratul (Aug 1, 2013)

xeon said:


> My chipset driver date is 10-5-2012. I downloaded the latest chipset driver from here Driver Details | Dell India and its driver date is  02-04-2013 and version is  9.3.0.1026. I installed it by using the setup and using update driver option. What is wrong?
> 
> *And which one exactly is the chipset driver here*



try to re-install the drivers, if still no change then it should be like that only, not all chipsets are updated in a single driver update..


----------



## Jripper (Aug 1, 2013)

@kkn13 thanks man


----------



## ratul (Aug 2, 2013)

AMD 13.8beta drivers are available now: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.8_mobility_beta.exe


----------



## RON28 (Aug 4, 2013)

Did anyone here bought DELL 14R SE or 14R TURBO? does it has backlit keyboard or did anyone here reviewed it?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 4, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Did anyone here bought DELL 14R SE or 14R TURBO? does it has backlit keyboard or did anyone here reviewed it?



I have a 15R SE\Turbo but the 14R and the 15R turbos are very similiar performance is amazing on both infact both their gpus are sorta equal (amd is better in some games nvidia is better for some other games etc)

The 14R doesnt have a backlit keyboard,has an nvidia gpu(15R has amd) and doesnt have a full hd screen

i took the i5 3210m version with backlit keyboard and 720p screen didnt make much of a difference for me to take the full hd and i7 my config never failed me even 8 months after i bought it


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 4, 2013)

btw guys what are ur temperatures on the 15R Turbo i5 720p 4gb ram and leshcat 13.1 drivers

mine seemed to scorch in the start but i installed leshcat drivers and speedfan and its stable now


----------



## guru_da_preet (Aug 4, 2013)

hi guys, so my laptop was working fine for the past ten  months but suddenly today the charger automatically disconnected...when i plug the charger in again it charges the laptop for like 2 seconds then disconnects, also when switched off and connected with the charger the battery led glows...which should mean that its charging the laptop when is off (right??)...

Also i have been using A09 bios for quite a while now not just a couple of day...any help


----------



## darkmaster (Aug 4, 2013)

RON28 said:


> Did anyone here bought DELL 14R SE or 14R TURBO? does it has backlit keyboard or did anyone here reviewed it?



yes,it has the backlit keyboard....


----------



## ratul (Aug 4, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> hi guys, so my laptop was working fine for the past ten  months but suddenly today the charger automatically disconnected...when i plug the charger in again it charges the laptop for like 2 seconds then disconnects, also when switched off and connected with the charger the battery led glows...which should mean that its charging the laptop when is off (right??)...
> 
> Also i have been using A09 bios for quite a while now not just a couple of day...any help



looks like a problem with either the charger or the power jack in mobo, RMA for both, and the technician will replace the parts accordingly.. 



kkn13 said:


> btw guys what are ur temperatures on the 15R Turbo i5 720p 4gb ram and leshcat 13.1 drivers
> 
> mine seemed to scorch in the start but i installed leshcat drivers and speedfan and its stable now



not the i5 one, but i7, temps after 10mins. in NFSMW2012 with 13.8beta drivers:
*s22.postimg.org/yq8ryvgld/temps.jpg

btw guys, you all should definitely try 13.8beta, fixing the micro-stutter issues and frame-pacing, i can notice that now the games are running more fluidly and no crashes till now, so a stable driver release..


----------



## guru_da_preet (Aug 4, 2013)

ratul said:


> looks like a problem with either the charger or the power jack in mobo, RMA for both, and the technician will replace the parts accordingly..
> 
> Do both these items come under the Dell warranty


----------



## ratul (Aug 4, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> Do both these items come under the Dell warranty



yes, everything in your lappy comes under the warranty, even my charger conked off few months ago due to bad current from my inverter, and dell sent both the mobo and charger for replacement, only the charger was replaced and the problem was solved..


----------



## tnny9 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just got Inspiron 17r Turbo (FHD), It has got Windows 8 on it.

Can you guys please tell me how to install Windows 7 on it. I already have a Windows 7 dvd Enterprise Edition.

Thanks


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2013)

any idea when 4th Gen Intel Core processors will be available for Dell?


----------



## ratul (Aug 6, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got Inspiron 17r Turbo (FHD), It has got Windows 8 on it.
> 
> ...



turn off the uefi first: To disable UEFI, press F2 during boot, using the arrow keys press the right arrow key until "boot" is selected. Press the down arrow key until "Boot List Option" is selected. Press Enter and select "Legacy". Optionally, arrow up to "Load Legacy Option Rom" and press enter, set to enabled.

then you need to convert your partitions to mbr if they are in gpt format:  Convert GPT disk to MBR disk with free partition manager, Windows Disk Management and Diskpart command.



ico said:


> any idea when 4th Gen Intel Core processors will be available for Dell?



no.. 
btw, your post count currently is 9999..


----------



## tnny9 (Aug 6, 2013)

ratul said:


> turn off the uefi first: To disable UEFI, press F2 during boot, using the arrow keys press the right arrow key until "boot" is selected. Press the down arrow key until "Boot List Option" is selected. Press Enter and select "Legacy". Optionally, arrow up to "Load Legacy Option Rom" and press enter, set to enabled.
> 
> then you need to convert your partitions to mbr if they are in gpt format:  Convert GPT disk to MBR disk with free partition manager, Windows Disk Management and Diskpart command.



Thanks for your reply, 

Another question:
Can I install Windows 7 on 32 GB SSD, if yes, how? Will it be good?

I asked the same question in other forum also and got this in reply, can you please tell me what's best for me?
Dell 17r N7720 SE - user review - Page 244

Also I have Windows 7 with service pack 1.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## ratul (Aug 8, 2013)

tnny9 said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> Another question:
> Can I install Windows 7 on 32 GB SSD, if yes, how? Will it be good?
> ...



i think that's good guide to install win7 on msata, system speed would be improved as well as boot times, as r/w speeds of msata > r/w speeds of HDD,  but i wudn't recommend it, 32GB is just at brink for windows installation, it would just be OK for windows installation, rest of the application s/w would need a space in HDD only, as it's not a good practice to completely fill the msata (coz of it's data storage in cells)...
Rest is upto you..


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 8, 2013)

ratul said:


> looks like a problem with either the charger or the power jack in mobo, RMA for both, and the technician will replace the parts accordingly..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for ur reply could u post ur idle temps as well after use for around 10-15 mins also if possible


----------



## ratul (Aug 9, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> thanks for ur reply could u post ur idle temps as well after use for around 10-15 mins also if possible



uhmm, it's hard as my lappy is on mostly atleast 20hrs everyday , so after 10-15mins would be hard, but here are current temps: (Room Temp: 35-40c, powered on for 14hrs now):
*i.imgur.com/d6RyTQU.jpg

These are normal temps i am getting these days in summers, in dec-jan, idle temps used to be CPU:35 and HDD:30..

And here are temps after i left my lappy in front of ac for 15 mins (on purpose ):
*i.imgur.com/tRadF6J.jpg


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 9, 2013)

View attachment 11661

im getting these temps without speedfan after browsing for 20 mins and it touches 80 c while i play graphic intensive games 

it did a thermal shutdown once when i was on dells buggy as hell drivers

am using leshcats 13.1 v2 drivers now 

also i live in mumbai so do u think thats why the temps are so high?


----------



## ratul (Aug 10, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> View attachment 11661
> 
> im getting these temps without speedfan after browsing for 20 mins and it touches 80 c while i play graphic intensive games
> 
> ...



woah, those are high idle temps, i live in delhi and it's worse than mumbai in terms of room temp these days..
are you providing proper ventilation??? if yes, then see if some process isn't eating the cpu usage in background, if not, contact dell and rma for overheating..

i'm using 13.8beta now, and they are working fine for me..


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 10, 2013)

ratul said:


> woah, those are high idle temps, i live in delhi and it's worse than mumbai in terms of room temp these days..
> are you providing proper ventilation??? if yes, then see if some process isn't eating the cpu usage in background, if not, contact dell and rma for overheating..
> 
> i'm using 13.8beta now, and they are working fine for me..



how do i check which process may be causing it? im a bit scared about closing the wrong process

also will rma ing it get me a new laptop or a refurbished one etc

thanks for replying!


----------



## ratul (Aug 11, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> how do i check which process may be causing it? im a bit scared about closing the wrong process
> 
> also will rma ing it get me a new laptop or a refurbished one etc
> 
> thanks for replying!



open task manager and see if cpu usage is high, if yes, then check which process is using the highest cpu and right click on it, click on "Open File Location", and you should be having the file causing this issue..
If CPU usage is normal, then RMA for overheating, most probably the mobo and heatsink would be changed, but if laptop has to be changed, then it'll most probably be a refurbished one only, but don't worry, most of them works fine and are brand new only, labelled as refurbished coz of reasons like someone cancelled the order or returned the laptop, then it's used for the company and they have to label it refurbished..


----------



## Mukez32 (Aug 11, 2013)

Does these series laptops have Win8 multi gesture trackpad ?


----------



## ratul (Aug 12, 2013)

Mukez32 said:


> Does these series laptops have Win8 multi gesture trackpad ?



i think yes they do, it's the drivers, i have the win7 series laptop, but it still supports win8 gestures like swiping from right gives you charms bar, swiping from left gives you open apps etc, the driver interface looks like this:
*i.imgur.com/YG2Wbuk.jpg

So newer laptops with win8 must've come with that for sure..


----------



## nandu26 (Aug 13, 2013)

Any idea as to when will new dell turbo will be available?


----------



## mayank93 (Aug 13, 2013)

Y500 or Dell 17r!! Which should i go for??


----------



## tnny9 (Aug 14, 2013)

Inspiron 17r





mayank93 said:


> Y500 or Dell 17r!! Which should i go for??


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 15, 2013)

did a virus scan using mcafee which came with my lappie it View attachment 11822found 3 viruses of which 2 were sppsvc.exe in my dual boot windows 8 partition which seems like a virus to me and used to over heat my laptop which i saw in resource monitor as suggested by ratul...
thanks for ur help my temps are now stable


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 15, 2013)

btw anyone tried windows 8.1 on the 7520?


----------



## ratul (Aug 15, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> did a virus scan using mcafee which came with my lappie it View attachment 11822found 3 viruses of which 2 were sppsvc.exe in my dual boot windows 8 partition which seems like a virus to me and used to over heat my laptop which i saw in resource monitor as suggested by ratul...
> thanks for ur help my temps are now stable



that's good... 



kkn13 said:


> btw anyone tried windows 8.1 on the 7520?



just on a VM..



nandu26 said:


> Any idea as to when will new dell turbo will be available?



unfortunately, still no news..


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi All,
I was looking to buy a decent performance laptop [core i3,4gb etc enough] with good display and speaker quality and decent performance. [primarily for browsing+watching videos+reading with a little bit of gaming; 4+ hr battery life preferred] for below 50k.

Was seriously considering the 15R SE, but it seems like it is very hard to find. I was able to find only one link on ebay which has only seller warranty and costs above 50k. Would be really helpful if any of you know other alternatives by which 15 R SE could be obtained.

Also, *can you tell me the battery life of 15R SE? Also how is 14R SE in terms of display and speaker quality?*


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 20, 2013)

ratul said:


> i think yes they do, it's the drivers, i have the win7 series laptop, but it still supports win8 gestures like swiping from right gives you charms bar, swiping from left gives you open apps etc, the driver interface looks like this:
> *i.imgur.com/YG2Wbuk.jpg
> 
> So newer laptops with win8 must've come with that for sure..



actually all 7520s will have it i bought mine with windows 7 preinstalled and got a cracked copy installed on it just to try out windows 8 to see if it was worth the upgrade it supports all gestures but u need to update the drivers from dells website(excluding the graphic card drivers, i got leshcats 13.4 for my windows 8 and 13.1 for windows 7)

it wont support all gestures without updating the touchpad driver


----------



## ratul (Aug 20, 2013)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Hi All,
> I was looking to buy a decent performance laptop [core i3,4gb etc enough] with good display and speaker quality and decent performance. [primarily for browsing+watching videos+reading with a little bit of gaming; 4+ hr battery life preferred] for below 50k.
> 
> Was seriously considering the 15R SE, but it seems like it is very hard to find. I was able to find only one link on ebay which has only seller warranty and costs above 50k. Would be really helpful if any of you know other alternatives by which 15 R SE could be obtained.
> ...



try in local shops if you can..
You can try from CompuIndia if they'd get it back in stock: Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo - Performance Laptops from Dell
Also see here (not sure): Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo- W540781IN8 Online Price in India, Specifications, Reviews, Features : Laptops - Compare India
This might be used i suppose: Dell 15R Turbo Laptop (Core 17 3rd Gen/1TB/8GB/Win 8)| Buy Online

14r se is good too, but some have complaint of overheating due to smaller chassis.. 

Current battery life for me is b/w 3-4hrs...
Display and Speaker quality of 14r SE is as good as 15R se..
Btw, the ebay link you gave seems to be reliable, the seller has good rating...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 21, 2013)

ratul said:


> try in local shops if you can..
> You can try from CompuIndia if they'd get it back in stock: Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo - Performance Laptops from Dell
> Also see here (not sure): Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo- W540781IN8 Online Price in India, Specifications, Reviews, Features : Laptops - Compare India
> This might be used i suppose: Dell 15R Turbo Laptop (Core 17 3rd Gen/1TB/8GB/Win 8)| Buy Online
> ...



The first two you linked are WLED HD screens which reportedly don't have good quality screens ? 

However the last one is definitely good, Full HD screen for 54k is a good deal provided it is brand new and has manufacturer warranty.Unfortunately my budget doesn't allow me to go over 50k 

Thanks for the information though.

EDIT: Seems like it is 1 yr seller warranty, so similar to the ebay deal. [this has 32gb ssd though in addition]


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 21, 2013)

who said manufacturer warranty its seller's....


----------



## RON28 (Aug 21, 2013)

did here anyone reviewed Dell 14R turbo or Dell 14R SE? any one who has links for in depth review of Dell 14R turbo/SE?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Hrithan2020 said:


> The first two you linked are WLED HD screens which reportedly don't have good quality screens ?
> 
> However the last one is definitely good, Full HD screen for 54k is a good deal provided it is brand new and has manufacturer warranty.Unfortunately my budget doesn't allow me to go over 50k
> 
> ...



The screen thing is all bs the 720p screen is also great i dont see any difference except in a few games between the two
only thing about the 720p screen is the glare which isnt that bad
the 720p screen doesnt have any of the overhyped problems
i got the one with i5,720p and backlit keyboard btw
no issues at all even the overheating one got solved after a virus scan
though yeah the caching ssd is worth the extra money given the thought that u can add upto 3 hdds in future after swapping out the dvd drive as well and obviously the performance


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 23, 2013)

ratul said:


> try in local shops if you can..
> You can try from CompuIndia if they'd get it back in stock: Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo - Performance Laptops from Dell
> Also see here (not sure): Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo- W540781IN8 Online Price in India, Specifications, Reviews, Features : Laptops - Compare India
> This might be used i suppose: Dell 15R Turbo Laptop (Core 17 3rd Gen/1TB/8GB/Win 8)| Buy Online
> ...



15R turbo on compuindia is out of stock. and I think it will never come again


----------



## xeon (Aug 23, 2013)

Do you install generic Driver for Intel HD graphics from Intel website or are you using the one that was in Dell website dell hasn't come up with any update for intel video drivers.


----------



## ratul (Aug 23, 2013)

xeon said:


> Do you install generic Driver for Intel HD graphics from Intel website or are you using the one that was in Dell website dell hasn't come up with any update for intel video drivers.



15.28 from intel's website.. The file that you are trying to


----------



## darkmaster (Aug 24, 2013)

i have a 14r turbo model....bought it 2 months ago.....and it's showing a 4% battery wear level....is that ok or there some problem with my battery??

View attachment 11925


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

One of my Friend is looking for Dell laptop and he is getting below mention deal:

Inspiron 5521 15R
i5 3337u, 4GB RAM, *2GB AMD 8730 card,* 15.6 inch display, alluminium finish, 500 GB HDD, 6 cell battery.

P*rice quoted is 47K*. is it worth to go for it. He is *double mind between Sony 15 Fit and Dell.*

usage is usual daily not much. but don't want to go down above configuration.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2013)

chintan786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my Friend is looking for Dell laptop and he is getting below mention deal:
> 
> ...



the proccy is ULV, try to get a config having i5-3*** *M* instead.


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 26, 2013)

Luffy said:


> the proccy is ULV, try to get a config having i5-3*** *M* instead.



Thanks, what abt this one:

Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo - Performance Laptops from Dell


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2013)

chintan786 said:


> Thanks, what abt this one:
> 
> Dell Inspiron 15R Turbo - Performance Laptops from Dell



Its an old model, Dell will be refreshing the lineup with 4th gen proccys near Diwali I guess. They are just clearing the stock, although that model is ok.


----------



## ratul (Aug 28, 2013)

darkmaster said:


> i have a 14r turbo model....bought it 2 months ago.....and it's showing a 4% battery wear level....is that ok or there some problem with my battery??
> 
> View attachment 11925



it's absolutely fine.. 
Check in Aida64 or HWInfo64 for battery manufacturer.. (most probably u'll be having a Sanyo battery, notorious for high wear levels)..


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 30, 2013)

ratul said:


> it's absolutely fine..
> Check in Aida64 or HWInfo64 for battery manufacturer.. (most probably u'll be having a Sanyo battery, notorious for high wear levels)..



yeah even mine is stuck at 12% tried sleppers calibration method twice doesnt reduce it
is there any other way to do it....?


----------



## ratul (Aug 31, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> yeah even mine is stuck at 12% tried sleppers calibration method twice doesnt reduce it
> is there any other way to do it....?



unfortunately, there's nothing you can do to lower it.. , Sanyo batteries are one of the worst in the market, Simplo batteries, which i got in replacement under warranty, now 3 months using it, still at 0% wear level...  
*i.imgur.com/o6Cktpa.jpg


----------



## dayslleepper (Sep 1, 2013)

I am getting very slow speed while transferring data to usb  any update software for this... I didnt updated the softwares in 5-6 months... please anybody can get me the updated software...


----------



## dayslleepper (Sep 1, 2013)

hey guys i am getting very slow speed while transferring data to usb... any updated driver for this... i didnt update the driver for the last 5-6 months...please anybody


----------



## darkmaster (Sep 1, 2013)

ratul said:


> unfortunately, there's nothing you can do to lower it.. , Sanyo batteries are one of the worst in the market, Simplo batteries, which i got in replacement under warranty, now 3 months using it, still at 0% wear level...
> *i.imgur.com/o6Cktpa.jpg



i got simplo battery....


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 2, 2013)

ratul said:


> unfortunately, there's nothing you can do to lower it.. , Sanyo batteries are one of the worst in the market, Simplo batteries, which i got in replacement under warranty, now 3 months using it, still at 0% wear level...
> *i.imgur.com/o6Cktpa.jpg



That's very sad to hear  is there any way I can rma the battery or something?


----------



## ratul (Sep 3, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> That's very sad to hear  is there any way I can rma the battery or something?



try calling the dell support and say that you are getting low backup or something, probably you can get a RMA then...


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 4, 2013)

ratul said:


> try calling the dell support and say that you are getting low backup or something, probably you can get a RMA then...


ohh thanks for all ur help man!


----------



## ratul (Sep 14, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> ohh thanks for all ur help man!



anytime man.. 
btw guys, the working intel drivers have been taken down from intel's website, anyone who wants to download can go to this link: *www.mpl.ch/files/pip30/graphics/win64_152812.exe


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 18, 2013)

ratul said:


> anytime man..
> btw guys, the working intel drivers have been taken down from intel's website, anyone who wants to download can go to this link: *www.mpl.ch/files/pip30/graphics/win64_152812.exe



I prefer leshcats drivers they seem to give me better fps in a few games though any driver is better than dells stock ones


----------



## ratul (Sep 20, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> I prefer leshcats drivers they seem to give me better fps in a few games though any driver is better than dells stock ones



yeah, leshcat drivers are said to be good, but i prefer using the manufacturer's drivers.. 
btw, new drivers are available for intel and AMD:
Intel (not Tested): *downloadmirror.intel.com/23106/a08/Win64_153117.exe
AMD (Stable) 13.9: *www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-9_mobility_win7_win8_32_dd_ccc_whql.exe
AMD (Beta) 13.10: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.10_mobility_beta.exe


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hm maybe ill give the other driver a try just for experience.....
How to install


----------



## ratul (Sep 21, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> Hm maybe ill give the other driver a try just for experience.....
> How to install



Remove previous one, can use driver fusion if you want after removal of amd drivers, then install either 13.9 or 13.10beta (me using the latter one)..


----------



## dayslleepper (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey guys my Laptop got dead, fortunately my warranty is getting end on 25/10/2013.. And given to a Service center and they are telling it will take 1 week as they have to replace Mobo (Mother Board)... Is it good that my mobo got damaged before warranty ends means in 11 months ??

And what all precautions should i have to take care for not getting mobo damage... as i used to put my lap in standby mode always and used to restart it once or twice in 2 weeks... is it the cause... coz of time saving  ?

Should i have to extend my warranty ??

I am having battery wear 9.83%, how can i get my battery replace... ? coz the service guys are telling they cannot replace it until it got weak.. coz i told them i am getting only 2 hr backup... ( Actual 3 hrs)


----------



## CHITRANSH (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey Guys ,
My 15r turbo is 6 months and old battery wear lvl is 23.4% is this normal(sanyo battery).
Does using laptop when connected to power (almost always in my case) too much affect battery life ?


----------



## ratul (Sep 30, 2013)

dayslleepper said:


> Hey guys my Laptop got dead, fortunately my warranty is getting end on 25/10/2013.. And given to a Service center and they are telling it will take 1 week as they have to replace Mobo (Mother Board)... Is it good that my mobo got damaged before warranty ends means in 11 months ??
> 
> And what all precautions should i have to take care for not getting mobo damage... as i used to put my lap in standby mode always and used to restart it once or twice in 2 weeks... is it the cause... coz of time saving  ?
> 
> ...



I don't think so, probably bad luck on mobo, mine too used to be ON 18-20hrs everyday (for past one month it's now used just 6hrs/day coz of my new job ), but my mobo is working perfectly..
Warranty extension is upto you, if you can afford that, i'd suggest you to go with it..
For the battery replacement, try calling DELL CC rather than going to service center, you'd have much better chance on phone..



CHITRANSH said:


> Hey Guys ,
> My 15r turbo is 6 months and old battery wear lvl is 23.4% is this normal(sanyo battery).
> Does using laptop when connected to power (almost always in my case) too much affect battery life ?



yup, Sanyo battery, NORMAL.. 
My laptop also used to be connected to power always, but i used to use it on battery every 3-4 days until battery reached below 15%, and once a month, do calibration (using on battery till it hibernates, let battery cool down by not using laptop for next 2 hrs, then connect charger and let it charge fully, then Power on the laptop)..


----------



## ratul (Oct 5, 2013)

looks like we got the successor to our 7520 Turbo (ULV proccy , FHD , 750m , 82k )
*New Inspiron 15 7000 Series Optional Touch Laptop Details | Dell India*


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 5, 2013)

I got my Laptop back.. with new Motherboard: Intel Core i7-3612QM 

btw one problem arises: front indicators like wifi, battery, CPU process in the front of the laptop not working now..  called dell and filed a complaint and technician will come by wednesday  I love their great Support from dell anyways

Edit: Now thinking to extend my warranty as it s gonna end in 25/10/13... Any Suggestions..

8000 inr for 1 year
12000 inr for 2 year

Edit2: My Graphics card showing AMD 7700M before replacement it was AMD 7730M...Called Dell and complained about it and they confirmed it via screen sharing and sending technician on monday saying if there is no software problem my motherboard again to be replaced...


----------



## saaransh9 (Oct 5, 2013)

dayslleepper said:


> I got my Laptop back.. with new Motherboard: Intel Core i7-3612QM
> 
> btw one problem arises: front indicators like wifi, battery, CPU process in the front of the laptop not working now..  called dell and filed a complaint and technician will come by wednesday  I love their great Support from dell anyways
> 
> ...




about the indicators they always forget to connect it to the motherboard has happened to me and my friend before and about 7700m may be because of some newer driver installed by dell or and nothing else as the new 12.9 also shows 7700m


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 5, 2013)

saaransh9 said:


> about the indicators they always forget to connect it to the motherboard has happened to me and my friend before and about 7700m may be because of some newer driver installed by dell or and nothing else as the new 12.9 also shows 7700m



Yes i think too... my 7700m problem got solved, it was driver issue, installed new drivers changed 7700 to 7730....now indication thing is left...


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 10, 2013)

dayslleepper said:


> Yes i think too... my 7700m problem got solved, it was driver issue, installed new drivers changed 7700 to 7730....now indication thing is left...



I got my MOBO, bottom Plastic body, Palm rest plate and dvd drive replaced :d, btw guys is CPU 52 temp & HDD 42 temp in normal use like browsing good  ??


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 11, 2013)

I get a bit more than that usually around 56c and I live in Mumbai 
Earlier mine used to over heat and I found a virus which after a full scan got rid of it and its much better now


----------



## ratul (Oct 12, 2013)

dayslleepper said:


> I got my MOBO, bottom Plastic body, Palm rest plate and dvd drive replaced :d, btw guys is CPU 52 temp & HDD 42 temp in normal use like browsing good  ??



it is normal, i get 48-50c cpu and 40c hdd in pune..


----------



## armada_red (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi guys. I bought the 15r se a month ago and it was working good until recently the charging of the battery stops at 56%. It's stuck at 56% and wont go beyond. On the taskbar the status shows(plugged in,not charging) . Can anybody temme as to what problem im facing? Is it battery related or something else?


----------



## R2K (Oct 14, 2013)

Purchased Inspiron 15r 5521 from DUbai. 
Only thing I didn't like till now is the Win 8. MS actually did a downgrade rather than an upgrade from Win 7. 
Can't go back to Win 7 now because I don't have 64 bit Win 7 and finding correct drivers is gonna be PITA.


----------



## ratul (Oct 15, 2013)

armada_red said:


> Hi guys. I bought the 15r se a month ago and it was working good until recently the charging of the battery stops at 56%. It's stuck at 56% and wont go beyond. On the taskbar the status shows(plugged in,not charging) . Can anybody temme as to what problem im facing? Is it battery related or something else?



seems to be a battery related issue. Do a calibration of the battery, and then post the wear level for it...



R2K said:


> Purchased Inspiron 15r 5521 from DUbai.
> Only thing I didn't like till now is the Win 8. MS actually did a downgrade rather than an upgrade from Win 7.
> Can't go back to Win 7 now because I don't have 64 bit Win 7 and finding correct drivers is gonna be PITA.



congrats.. 
and even if you had all the drivers and win7x64 dvd, it would still be PITA to downgrade to win7 due to UEFI boot thing...


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 22, 2013)

ratul said:


> anytime man..
> btw guys, the working intel drivers have been taken down from intel's website, anyone who wants to download can go to this link: *www.mpl.ch/files/pip30/graphics/win64_152812.exe





ratul said:


> yeah, leshcat drivers are said to be good, but i prefer using the manufacturer's drivers..
> btw, new drivers are available for intel and AMD:
> AMD (Beta) 13.10: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.10_mobility_beta.exe



I have installed this intel & AMD drivers but after installation i am getting good improvement in graphics especially in Hitman Absolutionbut in my device manager it is showing 7700m.. ? do i want to upgrade the card in device manager by right clicking.. ?


----------



## ratul (Oct 23, 2013)

dayslleepper said:


> I have installed this intel & AMD drivers but after installation i am getting good improvement in graphics especially in Hitman Absolutionbut in my device manager it is showing 7700m.. ? do i want to upgrade the card in device manager by right clicking.. ?



it's absolutely fine, don't ever upgrade through right clicking there, if update found, it would install the microsoft version of drivers, which could mess up the drivers..


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 23, 2013)

ratul said:


> it's absolutely fine, don't ever upgrade through right clicking there, if update found, it would install the microsoft version of drivers, which could mess up the drivers..



Thanks bro... and btw while playing Hitman Absolution in Ultra did u ever feel a stuttering...?? 
but in High its fine with very very less stuttering...


----------



## ratul (Oct 23, 2013)

dayslleepper said:


> Thanks bro... and btw while playing Hitman Absolution in Ultra did u ever feel a stuttering...??
> but in High its fine with very very less stuttering...



haven't played that game..


----------



## armada_red (Oct 28, 2013)

ratul said:


> seems to be a battery related issue. Do a calibration of the battery, and then post the wear level for it...
> 
> Ok ratul I have gone through the calibration process as you said but now it won't charge beyond 40% . Wear level show 9%. Can't figure out why the battery is acting so weird.


----------



## armada_red (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## ratul (Oct 31, 2013)

armada_red said:


> Ok ratul I have gone through the calibration process as you said but now it won't charge beyond 40% . Wear level show 9%. Can't figure out why the battery is acting so weird.



contact dell cc then, rma the battery..


----------



## R2K (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not able to receive files from my phone or other devices through bluetooth. I've updated the drivers and everything but it doesn't receive any files I send from my phone or the desktop. Its able to send files without any problem though. Any one have this issue with their inspiron 5521


----------



## geek_rocker (Nov 4, 2013)

So guys seems like we can't customize Dell laptops in India anymore?


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 4, 2013)

R2K said:


> I'm not able to receive files from my phone or other devices through bluetooth. I've updated the drivers and everything but it doesn't receive any files I send from my phone or the desktop. Its able to send files without any problem though. Any one have this issue with their inspiron 5521



To receive files I guess you have to pair the devices first.


----------



## ratul (Nov 14, 2013)

geek_rocker said:


> So guys seems like we can't customize Dell laptops in India anymore?



yup, customization was too cumbersome for most of the users i suppose..


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 14, 2013)

I bought the Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 ( Core I7-4500U/AMD RADEON 8850M DDR5/8 GB RAM/ 1 TB HD) two days ago.I am lovi'n it so far !!


So I guess I am in this club now


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 14, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> I bought the Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 ( Core I7-4500U/AMD RADEON 8850M DDR5/8 GB RAM/ 1 TB HD) two days ago.I am lovi'n it so far !!
> 
> 
> So I guess I am in this club now


congrats man!! pls write a review and post some photos and benchmarks if u can pls!! it looks quite good on paper and stuff


----------



## nandu26 (Nov 14, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> I bought the Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 ( Core I7-4500U/AMD RADEON 8850M DDR5/8 GB RAM/ 1 TB HD) two days ago.I am lovi'n it so far !!
> 
> 
> So I guess I am in this club now



What about the display screen? Will it be too reflective if tube light is behind the laptop?


----------



## ratul (Nov 20, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> I bought the Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 ( Core I7-4500U/AMD RADEON 8850M DDR5/8 GB RAM/ 1 TB HD) two days ago.I am lovi'n it so far !!
> 
> 
> So I guess I am in this club now



congrats, and don't forget to join the fb in my siggy, if you haven't already..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 21, 2013)

I require a little help here. The screen of Inspiron 15R (my father's) is coming off from the right hinge. This happens mostly when closing the screen. Sometimes, the bezel covering the keyboard also comes off near that right hinge. Laptop is not under warranty. What to do?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 23, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I require a little help here. The screen of Inspiron 15R (my father's) is coming off from the right hinge. This happens mostly when closing the screen. Sometimes, the bezel covering the keyboard also comes off near that right hinge. Laptop is not under warranty. What to do?



Anybody??


----------



## sam142000 (Nov 24, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Anybody??



Send pics plz....problem not clear from description.


----------



## R2K (Nov 24, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I require a little help here. The screen of Inspiron 15R (my father's) is coming off from the right hinge. This happens mostly when closing the screen. Sometimes, the bezel covering the keyboard also comes off near that right hinge. Laptop is not under warranty. What to do?



Make sure the hinges are not brocken. If its damaged then you can't really do anything about fixing it other than taking it to dell customer care. Most of the stores that fix laptops are helpless if the hinges are damaged. Atleast thats what my laptop dealer told me when I asked about warranty and stuff


----------



## cycotek (Nov 24, 2013)

guys can i add this ram to 15r se 7520
Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 25, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I require a little help here. The screen of Inspiron 15R (my father's) is coming off from the right hinge. This happens mostly when closing the screen. Sometimes, the bezel covering the keyboard also comes off near that right hinge. Laptop is not under warranty. What to do?



dont worry my friend had another older dell laptop with a bad hinge which needed replacement he paid approx 4-5k and got a completely new screen and hinge that too a full hd screen which he didnt have before 
i suggest u contact dell and if they make a fuss or charge too much ask Braintone in mumbai if u also are from mumbai they repair all laptops without warranty and charge 6k for a screen and hinge replacement 
good luck and i hope u find my post useful! 



cycotek said:


> guys can i add this ram to 15r se 7520
> Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com



the corsair site has the latency rating compare them with ur link and 7520 default ram specs i wish i could be of more help but im not an expert on ram


----------



## cycotek (Nov 25, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> the corsair site has the latency rating compare them with ur link and 7520 default ram specs i wish i could be of more help but im not an expert on ram


 i m getting a slightly different version
my current ram has latency 11-11-11-28
and which i m getting is 11-11-11-29 or 11-11-11-30
i see rest of specs are same just needed to confirm if i should go for it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 25, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> dont worry my friend had another older dell laptop with a bad hinge which needed replacement he paid approx 4-5k and got a completely new screen and hinge that too a full hd screen which he didnt have before
> i suggest u contact dell and if they make a fuss or charge too much ask Braintone in mumbai if u also are from mumbai they repair all laptops without warranty and charge 6k for a screen and hinge replacement
> good luck and i hope u find my post useful!


Screen is absolutely fine. only the hinge is having problem.


----------



## ratul (Nov 26, 2013)

cycotek said:


> i m getting a slightly different version
> my current ram has latency 11-11-11-28
> and which i m getting is 11-11-11-29 or 11-11-11-30
> i see rest of specs are same just needed to confirm if i should go for it



It should work acc. to me, the last no. is just the Row Active Time, doesn't matter much i suppose..



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Row Active Time*, *TRAS*, The number of clock cycles required between a bank active command and issuing the precharge command. This is the time needed to internally refresh the row, and overlapping with TRCD. In SDRAM modules, it is simply TRCD + CL. Otherwise, approximately equal to TRCD + (2 * CL).


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 26, 2013)

cycotek said:


> guys can i add this ram to 15r se 7520
> Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com



i will prefer if u can spend a 1000 bucks more go with 

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


better response time and will be better if u play games


----------



## cycotek (Nov 27, 2013)

ratul said:


> It should work acc. to me, the last no. is just the Row Active Time, doesn't matter much i suppose..



thx man i think i will be buying it soon



saaransh9 said:


> i will prefer if u can spend a 1000 bucks more go with
> 
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (CMSX4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com
> 
> better response time and will be better if u play games



no brother it will inturn give less performance as latencies dont match mine is 11-11-11-28 while vengeance is 9-9-9-24
it will work only if i add 2 vengeance rams which i cannot do further i will be buying from a local dealer so availiablity is problem for me  btw thx for helping


----------



## saaransh9 (Nov 27, 2013)

G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com


11-11-11-28 latency ram


----------



## guru_da_preet (Nov 28, 2013)

Had anybody played Assassins Creed 4 on this laptop.. If they have, does it run fine?
I'll only buy this game if I can run it on this lappy.


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> Had anybody played Assassins Creed 4 on this laptop.. If they have, does it run fine?
> I'll only buy this game if I can run it on this lappy.



haven't played it, but this lappy can definitely run this game at med-high settings at 768p resolution..


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 1, 2013)

ratul said:


> haven't played it, but this lappy can definitely run this game at med-high settings at 768p resolution..



it works fantastic i have it running with high settings zero lag 

btw guys thought u might want to try this 
Razer Surround Personalized 7.1 Gaming Audio Software - Razer United States
it is a nice addition to the skullcandy speakers and emulates a 7.1 channel gaming experience


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 1, 2013)

is anybody using the 13.11 beta driver from AMD? should i update to it as well.

I haven't updated my graphics driver in a long time i remember there was a special procedure in which the old driver was to be removed then the new one installed...i can't exactly remember..could anybody help me?


----------



## ratul (Dec 2, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> is anybody using the 13.11 beta driver from AMD? should i update to it as well.
> 
> I haven't updated my graphics driver in a long time i remember there was a special procedure in which the old driver was to be removed then the new one installed...i can't exactly remember..could anybody help me?



Yeah, i am using the 13.11beta9.4: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.11_mobility_betav9.4.exe
Remove the current drivers, use driver fusion if you want to, then install the new drivers, that's it..


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 3, 2013)

[/GS]





ratul said:


> Yeah, i am using the 13.11beta9.4: *www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/amd_catalyst_13.11_mobility_betav9.4.exe
> Remove the current drivers, use driver fusion if you want to, then install the new drivers, that's it..



Hey ratul could u post some benchmark test results and ill do the same so we can compare the performance of 13.1 and 13.11... Im still not sure if I want to upgrade unless there's a major performance increase


----------



## niraj trehan (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey guys my dell inspiron 17 r is facing a problem.. My screen has a very small line in the middle left region of scrrn .. My warranty is up till 29th Jan 2014 but I have this notion or preformed thinking process of not letting dell associates open my machine, should i contact dell for the same or continue with my original thingy?
Please suggest guys


----------



## ratul (Dec 7, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> Hey guys my dell inspiron 17 r is facing a problem.. My screen has a very small line in the middle left region of scrrn .. My warranty is up till 29th Jan 2014 but I have this notion or preformed thinking process of not letting dell associates open my machine, should i contact dell for the same or continue with my original thingy?
> Please suggest guys



i'd suggest you to wait till the whole laptop blasts like a c4.. 
jk, i'd have called the dell cc and RMA'd for it, it's better to use the warranty, who knows that might be some dead pixel or something else?


----------



## niraj trehan (Dec 7, 2013)

ratul said:


> i'd suggest you to wait till the whole laptop blasts like a c4..
> jk, i'd have called the dell cc and RMA'd for it, it's better to use the warranty, who knows that might be some dead pixel or something else?


I bought my laptop from US , and they say that international warranty isnt there in my case ! :/ any help ? i do have the date of purchase with me and all


----------



## ratul (Dec 8, 2013)

niraj trehan said:


> I bought my laptop from US , and they say that international warranty isnt there in my case ! :/ any help ? i do have the date of purchase with me and all



well in that case, you won't be able to avail the warranty, try to get more info about it from dell cc..


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 9, 2013)

i can't seem to uninstall my display driver 12.11 beta8, whenever i uninstall it from the control panel, the catalyst controller center starts uninstalling but when it gets to uninstalling the drivers the screen flickers ("as it should" i guess), but after that the screen goes black and does't come back instead after a while the laptop restarts.

Again i go to uninstall the drivers in the AMD CCC , it doesn't show any drivers to uninstall but the rest of the software's i still have to uninstall which i do 2-3 times until the CCC isn't shown in the control panel.

I ran driver sweeper restarted and tried installing 13.11 beta 9.5 but in the list of contents to be installed the drivers weren't being shown and this is the same with version 13.9,but when i run my old driver setup all the contents are there to be installed...that should mean that there are incompatibility issues for 13.11 and 13.9.

What do i do..Assassins Creed 4 keeps crashing, i saw in a forum that the drivers could be a problem and i should update my drivers..I need some advice guys plz HELP.


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 10, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> i can't seem to uninstall my display driver 12.11 beta8, whenever i uninstall it from the control panel, the catalyst controller center starts uninstalling but when it gets to uninstalling the drivers the screen flickers ("as it should" i guess), but after that the screen goes black and does't come back instead after a while the laptop restarts.
> 
> Again i go to uninstall the drivers in the AMD CCC , it doesn't show any drivers to uninstall but the rest of the software's i still have to uninstall which i do 2-3 times until the CCC isn't shown in the control panel.
> 
> ...



Use these steps-
1.download driver fusion and leshcat 13.1
2.shutdown and start laptop in safe mode
3.use driver fusion to uninstall
4.install leshcats 13.1 drivers

Read this too pls before doing anything- *www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&e...GBbOTN1toiVDLmlWYWA5_pA&bvm=bv.57799294,d.bmk
 works 100% and i was in a similiar situation myself a while back
btw which windows version do u have installed? 7 or 8?

btw guys my wear level is back to 18% again and shows the same in the uefi tests in the laptop bios as well 
its 14 months old and out of warranty 
is the level normal for a 14 month old laptop?


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 11, 2013)

i have WIN 8



kkn13 said:


> Use these steps-
> 1.download driver fusion and leshcat 13.1
> 2.shutdown and start laptop in safe mode
> 3.use driver fusion to uninstall
> ...



Thanks for the reply..I have Win 8..are you suggesting that i should uninstall the CCC using Driver fusion without uninstalling it from the control panel?

Also, do u guys update your onboard graphics card through windiows update?
the reason i ask is because i updated it once and it messed with the dedicated graphics card.


----------



## ratul (Dec 16, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> i have WIN 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never update graphics drivers through windows update, they messup the system, i'd say never update any driver through windows update.. (wifi, bluetooth etc., always try to download from OEM's website or the manufacturer's).


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 16, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> i have WIN 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...



np btw dont uninstall from driver fusion first
1.uninstall from control panel
2.uninstall from driver fusion
3.proceed to install leshcat 13.1

i asked about windows 8 coz dont proceed fully with the manual found on leshcat
These are the steps for windows 8 which i copied from leshcats with ur windows 8 install in mind


Manual's graphics were taken from Windows 7 x64 Professional, you can easily find respective menus at Windows 8 with the help of Metro "Find" function (shortcut: Win+F).

GThis manual is also known as "Full Cleanup".

This simple guide will show you how to properly clean previous Brand/Custom Drivers so as to successfully install UnifL Drivers afterwards.

If you are currently using UnifL set, you can go directly to Updating from Previous UnifL Drivers page.

Requirements:
Driver Fusion

Steps:

1. Navigate the Control Panel, and delete drivers using Programs and Features.

Uninstall_standard

2. Locate & Select “AMD Catalyst Install Manager”, launch it and select "Express Uninstall ALL AMD Software". Execute it and follow instructions. Reboot.

ACIM

3. Download and install Driver Fusion. Launch it:
(GPlease note, there is no need for "Premium" version, all important files are deleted also in Free Version )

driver_fusion

4. Select "AMD" and "Intel" tabs: And hit "delete" button. Follow on-screen instructions.

driver_fusion1


GPlease note:

If some files are locked for deletion and Driver Fusion is offering to Buy Premium Edition - skip it and load your Windows in Safe Mode. Remaining files and registry settings can be deleted now.
However, if some of them wont delete like registry locks files - skip it, they are not that important.

This concludes cleaning with Driver Fusion.

Following below steps are only applicable only for Windows 7!

Windows 8 will install default AMD and Intel Drivers from its repositories.
Do not try to remove Windows 8 standard AMD and Intel Drivers as it might break Windows 8 ability to install Video Drivers!
If you have Windows 8 installed - you are done with cleaning procedures!

just stick with my above instructions and ull have great drivers up and running with no glitches etc


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 16, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> np btw dont uninstall from driver fusion first
> 1.uninstall from control panel
> 2.uninstall from driver fusion
> 3.proceed to install leshcat 13.1
> ...



Thank you for the reply..but the thing is when i uninstall AMD CCC the screen flickers when the drivers are being uninstalled but the screen doesn't come back on(its on but there's no window being displayed).once i left it to its own after 10 minutes i checked on my laptop and it had restarted and the uninstallation was incomplete, the drivers had been uninstalled but the rest was still there in the control panel for me to uninstall again....and when i uninstalled it again a tried to install the latest driver it doesn't work(the list of things to be installed does not show the drivers)...but it works fine with the driver setup i had just uninstalled( the list of items to be installed is complete).


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 17, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> Thank you for the reply..but the thing is when i uninstall AMD CCC the screen flickers when the drivers are being uninstalled but the screen doesn't come back on(its on but there's no window being displayed).once i left it to its own after 10 minutes i checked on my laptop and it had restarted and the uninstallation was incomplete, the drivers had been uninstalled but the rest was still there in the control panel for me to uninstall again....and when i uninstalled it again a tried to install the latest driver it doesn't work(the list of things to be installed does not show the drivers)...but it works fine with the driver setup i had just uninstalled( the list of items to be installed is complete).



try safe mode should work coz the driver wont be in use 
screen flicker is normal when u update/install/uninstall video card drivers but in ur case seems its failing to uninstall
i think revo uninstaller should do it but maybe someone else in the thread can confirm this just in case or u could make a restore point and try revo


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 17, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> try safe mode should work coz the driver wont be in use
> screen flicker is normal when u update/install/uninstall video card drivers but in ur case seems its failing to uninstall
> i think revo uninstaller should do it but maybe someone else in the thread can confirm this just in case or u could make a restore point and try revo



I tried in safe mode....i wasn't able to uninstall beacause of some error/notification regarding how i couldn't uninstall the software because it was inaccessible in safe mode kept coming up.....i can't remember exactly


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 22, 2013)

guru_da_preet said:


> I tried in safe mode....i wasn't able to uninstall beacause of some error/notification regarding how i couldn't uninstall the software because it was inaccessible in safe mode kept coming up.....i can't remember exactly



what happened the first time u tried to uninstall exactly?


----------



## R2K (Dec 23, 2013)

After installing drivers on Win 8.1 I got a ton of stuff running on startup like some intel gfx and other driver related applications. Is there any article which of these startup entries are safe to disable. ?


----------



## tanvir37 (Dec 23, 2013)

Someone please post the links for stable graphics drivers for both Intel and AMD


----------



## guru_da_preet (Dec 24, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> what happened the first time u tried to uninstall exactly?



I gave the description of what exactly happened 3-4 post up....

"Thank you for the reply..but the thing is when i uninstall AMD CCC the screen flickers when the drivers are being uninstalled but the screen doesn't come back on(its on but there's no window being displayed).once i left it to its own after 10 minutes i checked on my laptop and it had restarted and the uninstallation was incomplete, the drivers had been uninstalled but the rest was still there in the control panel for me to uninstall again....and when i uninstalled it again a tried to install the latest driver it doesn't work(the list of things to be installed does not show the drivers)...but it works fine with the driver setup i had just uninstalled( the list of items to be installed is complete)."


----------



## manu_saraswat (Dec 28, 2013)

I wanted to know that will this ram support my inspiron 15r se i5 4gb win7
Buy Online GSKILL RIPJAWS 4GB DDR3 1866MHZ LAPTOP (F3-1866C10S-4GRSL). Shop from tradus.com NSWMT3UADNWFQVCH


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 28, 2013)

most prob no


----------



## ratul (Dec 30, 2013)

manu_saraswat said:


> I wanted to know that will this ram support my inspiron 15r se i5 4gb win7
> Buy Online GSKILL RIPJAWS 4GB DDR3 1866MHZ LAPTOP (F3-1866C10S-4GRSL). Shop from tradus.com NSWMT3UADNWFQVCH



1866Mhz, nope.. 
you can try this one: *www.flipkart.com/corsair-ddr3-4-gb-laptop-ram-cmso4gx3m1a1600c11/p/itmdhgydacx8xq22


----------



## saaransh9 (Dec 31, 2013)

i will say G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 1, 2014)

saaransh9 said:


> i will say G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com



its out of stock  theres even a dell ram -
Kingston DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Dell Laptop RAM (KTD-L3C/4GFR) - Kingston: Flipkart.com

dunno how it is though and it seems overpriced and underpowered


----------



## saaransh9 (Jan 1, 2014)

i will say the latency is exactly the same i have heard that 11-11-11-30 latency increases the laptop startup a bit n reduces the performance for both the rams

n about the dell ram dont buy it not worth


----------



## AbhMkh (Jan 4, 2014)

Had quite a bad experience with my 1 month old Inspiron 15r, the wireless networking card stopped working  and I had to call dell and have replaced, had the whole laptop opened up after 1 month of purchase , stupid dell and their products

I had HP before, decided to go dell this time but regret it now.


----------



## hybridic (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey 

Is the new Inspiron 15r (5537) good for gaming [ medium to high setting @ 720p ] for 2 years from now ?

Specs - Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.60990 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Moon Sliver Online - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## ratul (Jan 7, 2014)

hybridic said:


> Hey
> 
> Is the new Inspiron 15r (5537) good for gaming [ medium to high setting @ 720p ] for 2 years from now ?
> 
> Specs - Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs.60990 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Moon Sliver Online - Dell: Flipkart.com



8850m seems to be a capable GPU, but that ULV processor bothers me, it could be a bottleneck for that GPU, as per for 2 years, can't say, especially when recently game requirements have skyrocketed due to current gen consoles, as these consoles will mature, the game requirements would only increase..


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello people. I have Dell Inspiron 14r SE (7420) . It was working fine till yesterday. Today, as usual, I booted it up and started playing Witcher 2. However, I was only getting 10-11 FPS. So, I quit the game and tried opening the Nvidia Control Panel. However, it is saying " NVidia display settings not available. An Nvidia graphics card was not detected in your system." 
            Then I went to Device Manager and saw that my Nvidia card is not even listed under Display Adapters. I tried to reinstall the driver but ran into the same problem. It says " Nvidia installer cannot continue. This graphics driver could not find compatible graphics hardware." 
            So, is it a hardware or a software problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 11, 2014)

anirudhd.91 said:


> Hello people. I have Dell Inspiron 14r SE (7420) . It was working fine till yesterday. Today, as usual, I booted it up and started playing Witcher 2. However, I was only getting 10-11 FPS. So, I quit the game and tried opening the Nvidia Control Panel. However, it is saying " NVidia display settings not available. An Nvidia graphics card was not detected in your system."
> Then I went to Device Manager and saw that my Nvidia card is not even listed under Display Adapters. I tried to reinstall the driver but ran into the same problem. It says " Nvidia installer cannot continue. This graphics driver could not find compatible graphics hardware."
> So, is it a hardware or a software problem? Thanks in advance.





try reinstalling the nvidia drivers or use dells bios test by holding f12(i dunno the exact key for windows 8 i have windows 7 home premium oem) if its not detected in bios test either than take it for RMA and take a backup asap



ratul said:


> 8850m seems to be a capable GPU, but that ULV processor bothers me, it could be a bottleneck for that GPU, as per for 2 years, can't say, especially when recently game requirements have skyrocketed due to current gen consoles, as these consoles will mature, the game requirements would only increase..



i felt the same way but my friends laptop can play most games on medium so its decent if he doesnt want very high settings
games like unreal tournament 3 looked worse on his because of his settings and he couldnt play on high and medium due to lag
whereas my 7520 could handle it with everything turned up and looked great



AbhMkh said:


> Had quite a bad experience with my 1 month old Inspiron 15r, the wireless networking card stopped working  and I had to call dell and have replaced, had the whole laptop opened up after 1 month of purchase , stupid dell and their products
> 
> I had HP before, decided to go dell this time but regret it now.


actually in india all of them give terrible service only dell,hp,sony give good service compared to others
i have a 7520 with zero hardware issues and a HP G6 with AMD A8 with a power button issue which i had to shell out 5k to repair
and both laptops were bought in the same month
in india its just a game of luck in any product even if i bought 2 of the same product at the same time same config etc theres still a chance of it having hardware trouble


----------



## nandu26 (Jan 11, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Had quite a bad experience with my 1 month old Inspiron 15r, the wireless networking card stopped working  and I had to call dell and have replaced, had the whole laptop opened up after 1 month of purchase , stupid dell and their products
> 
> I had HP before, decided to go dell this time but regret it now.



How is the display of HP (Brightview) compared to Dell?


----------



## dayslleepper (Jan 11, 2014)

Ratul, Any new driver for Dell 15r turbo inspiron 7520... ??


----------



## ratul (Jan 11, 2014)

dayslleepper said:


> Ratul, Any new driver for Dell 15r turbo inspiron 7520... ??



download all latest one's here: Drivers & Downloads | Dell India
Catalyst 13.12: www2.ati.com/DriverS/mobile/13-12_mobility_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe

if amd direct link doesn't work, copy paste the address directly in your download manager and start download.


----------



## niraj trehan (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey friends is anyone here facing problems with win8.1 wifi issues ?


----------



## ratul (Jan 11, 2014)

niraj trehan said:


> Hey friends is anyone here facing problems with win8.1 wifi issues ?



everyone? this issue persists for most of the centrino adapters in 8.1, intel has been just wiping their @$$ off for past one year, their forums has been flooding with these issues even in win8, but still not a fix for centrino adapters in their driver releases..
i think installing older drivers might fix the issue, but haven't tried it yet.. (too lazy.. )


----------



## R2K (Jan 11, 2014)

niraj trehan said:


> Hey friends is anyone here facing problems with win8.1 wifi issues ?



What kind of Issues?


----------



## ratul (Jan 15, 2014)

R2K said:


> What kind of Issues?



i have issues like random disconnections, and sometimes after disconnection, it doesn't reconnect unless you either reboot the system, or disable and re-enable the wireless adapter from network settings.. most probably bad drivers..


----------



## armada_red (Jan 15, 2014)

ratul said:


> i have issues like random disconnections, and sometimes after disconnection, it doesn't reconnect unless you either reboot the system, or disable and re-enable the wireless adapter from network settings.. most probably bad drivers..



Hmm strange. I didn't encounter such type of problem. *Touchwood*
Btw ratul how's the performance of the latest amd 13.12 driver from the 13.9 one?


----------



## ratul (Jan 19, 2014)

armada_red said:


> Hmm strange. I didn't encounter such type of problem. *Touchwood*
> Btw ratul how's the performance of the latest amd 13.12 driver from the 13.9 one?



uhm, not tested till now, not getting enough time to play games these days, stressful personal life.. 
but if you have tested, you can post some performance differences..


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 22, 2014)

ratul said:


> uhm, not tested till now, not getting enough time to play games these days, stressful personal life..
> but if you have tested, you can post some performance differences..



overall i have found leshcat 13.1 and leshcat 13.4 to be most stable but alot of people say that 13.12 is best for newer games which released a few months back
i havent been able to confirm this coz i have my entrance exams coming up but i believe it may be true 
im sticking to 13.1 for now


----------



## ratul (Jan 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> overall i have found leshcat 13.1 and leshcat 13.4 to be most stable but alot of people say that 13.12 is best for newer games which released a few months back
> i havent been able to confirm this coz i have my entrance exams coming up but i believe it may be true
> im sticking to 13.1 for now



great, i am using 13.12 right now, stable and optimized for newer games, sufficient for me..


----------



## dayslleepper (Jan 31, 2014)

My Dell 15R Turbo fell in my house and got a crack behind the monitor... but nothing happen to the screen.. Will it get replaced from DELL...??
 I extended the warranty to 2 years on october 2013 to 2015...


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2014)

dayslleepper said:


> My Dell 15R Turbo fell in my house and got a crack behind the monitor... but nothing happen to the screen.. Will it get replaced from DELL...??
> I extended the warranty to 2 years on october 2013 to 2015...



if it's the accidental cover, it should be replaced, just tell the dell cc that the laptop fell accidentally and the part to be replaced..


----------



## ratul (Mar 14, 2014)

anyone having link for catalyst 14.2beta mobility?


----------



## player100 (Mar 14, 2014)

I just want to share my views with you all.......
I have Dell Inspiron 17R SE.... (the one that comes with intel core i7 3610 version) .......
My laptop is almost a year old now and some heating issue are rising....it gets heated quickly and starts throttling.... of course when i am playing Games...

When it was new, it used to stay around 81 degree MAX at complete load on GPU and there used to be no throttling at all.... but now it reaches 91 degree and lots of throttling and sometimes my laptop gets automatically shutdown(actually instant shutdown) because of overheat.... 


If i use cooling pad then my pc gets heated around 80 degree but do not throttle at all......

One more thing is that the left side of the keyboard and the palm resting area get heated very badly.... it is not at all comfortable to keep my hand there...  actually the surface used to get heated since it was new.... but slowly its getting worse.....

Note:The place where i live is a moderate temperature area..... summer 32-33 degree Average.... i don't operate under AC room.....

The gameplay experience is  okay..... 1080p with rest of the settings at medium..... even with new games so its not too bad and not too good

I just wanted to say that heating is the main issue in this laptop......  sadly i don't have any choice now


----------



## ratul (Mar 14, 2014)

player100 said:


> I just want to share my views with you all.......
> I have Dell Inspiron 17R SE.... (the one that comes with intel core i7 3610 version) .......
> My laptop is almost a year old now and some heating issue are rising....it gets heated quickly and starts throttling.... of course when i am playing Games...
> 
> ...



Mine is almost 2 yrs. old now, 15r, you can call dell cc and complain about overheating (exaggerate it a little, otherwise they won't register it), i have done it twice since last july, once cleaned and changed thermal paste, next time changed whole heatsink, and still it doesn't go beyond 85c while playing games like nfs rivals 0r blackflag (room temp 30-33)..


----------



## player100 (Mar 14, 2014)

ratul said:


> Mine is almost 2 yrs. old now, 15r, you can call dell cc and complain about overheating (exaggerate it a little, otherwise they won't register it), i have done it twice since last july, once cleaned and changed thermal paste, next time changed whole heatsink, and still it doesn't go beyond 85c while playing games like nfs rivals 0r blackflag (room temp 30-33)..



Thanks for giving me idea.... 
i actually did not know that how to show them the problem.... but i think i should force them to do something about it 


Thanks so much and i hope that they change some parts to control this overheating


----------



## manu_saraswat (Mar 26, 2014)

how is it that COD- Ghosts runs on more than medium giving 40+ frames while nfs rivals wont even run on lowest settings (8-9 fps)


----------



## seamon (Mar 26, 2014)

manu_saraswat said:


> how is it that COD- Ghosts runs on more than medium giving 40+ frames while nfs rivals wont even run on lowest settings (8-9 fps)



specs?


----------



## manu_saraswat (Mar 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> specs?


inspiron 15 r se 
i5-3210 
ram - corsair vengeance 8gb 1600 mhz
amd 7730m 2 gb


----------



## seamon (Mar 26, 2014)

I am guessing CPU bottleneck. CPU must be utilized 80-90%. 
Another possibility is poor optimization of NFS Rivals by AMD.
My Inspiron 15 can barely run NFS Rivals @20 FPS. CPU getting used upto 80-90% and GPU barely getting used at all(poor scaling).


----------



## ratul (Mar 26, 2014)

manu_saraswat said:


> how is it that COD- Ghosts runs on more than medium giving 40+ frames while nfs rivals wont even run on lowest settings (8-9 fps)



Well, here are my settings currently:
*i.imgur.com/eHhzsKZ.png

Normally stays at 27-30fps (still haven't unlocked the framerate).
*i.imgur.com/OrK6dx4.png

Though i prefer to tone down effects quality to medium, as it reached to 20fps while in town in high..


----------



## manu_saraswat (Mar 26, 2014)

no actually when i was on windows 7 this game ran at 30 fps even on everything full but after i switched to windows 8.1 this **** starts happening , though all other games are still running well and good
cpu usage only 60%

- - - Updated - - -

now that u mention it problems started occouring after some max fps limit unlock i tried , any idea to revert it back


----------



## ratul (Mar 26, 2014)

manu_saraswat said:


> now that u mention it problems started occouring after some max fps limit unlock i tried , any idea to revert it back



what you did to unlock the fps? just revert those steps back..


----------



## xeon (Apr 2, 2014)

Which RAM would be better 
G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com


Will this one work on my inspiron 15r 
G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com
9-9-9-28 CAS Latency  If I change the complete set ?


----------



## ratul (Apr 2, 2014)

xeon said:


> Which RAM would be better
> G.Skill DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL11S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com



This one is perfect.. 



xeon said:


> Will this one work on my inspiron 15r
> G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) Laptop RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSQ) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com
> 9-9-9-28 CAS Latency  If I change the complete set ?



yeah this would work, but remember, the best ram would be clocked down..


----------



## xeon (Apr 2, 2014)

ratul said:


> This one is perfect..
> 
> 
> 
> yeah this would work, but remember, the best ram would be clocked down..



what do you mean clocked down if i get two 9-9-9-28 one and remove the pre-installed ram because 11-11-11-28 CAS Latency one costs 3400. Its just a matter of 1000 rupees i can get two 9-9-9-28 4gb DDR3. Is it worth ?


----------



## ratul (Apr 2, 2014)

xeon said:


> what do you mean clocked down if i get two 9-9-9-28 one and remove the pre-installed ram because 11-11-11-28 CAS Latency one costs 3400. Its just a matter of 1000 rupees i can get two 9-9-9-28 4gb DDR3



then it's fine.. 
it would run absolutely with no problems..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 2, 2014)

ratul said:


> then it's fine..
> it would run absolutely with no problems..



ram has become roughly double the price!! any cheaper rams compatible and available on flipkart?? 

- - - Updated - - -

btw any idea if a fresh install of windows 7 would be better than dells oem windows 7?


----------



## ratul (Apr 3, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ram has become roughly double the price!! any cheaper rams compatible and available on flipkart??



no, the rams mentioned above are i think cheapest that are compatible with our laptops..



kkn13 said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw any idea if a fresh install of windows 7 would be better than dells oem windows 7?



fresh install is always better and preferred..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 3, 2014)

ratul said:


> no, the rams mentioned above are i think cheapest that are compatible with our laptops..
> 
> 
> 
> fresh install is always better and preferred..



ohh and i get temps of around 58c on idle after an hour of use when im lying down, is this normal?
also is it easy to disassemble for a noob incase i want to clean out the heatsink?
thanks btw


----------



## ratul (Apr 4, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ohh and i get temps of around 58c on idle after an hour of use when im lying down, is this normal?
> also is it easy to disassemble for a noob incase i want to clean out the heatsink?
> thanks btw



it's slightly higher than usual, do you keep laptop elevated or on a bed with no ventilation? Mine hovers around 47-50c while idling, 53c while watching movies, and 80c while gaming, all in a room temp of 32c..
and it's very easy to disassemble this laptop, if your warranty is over, you can follow this video for detailed disassemble guide:


----------



## tkin (Apr 4, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ohh and i get temps of around 58c on idle after an hour of use when im lying down, is this normal?
> also is it easy to disassemble for a noob incase i want to clean out the heatsink?
> thanks btw


Don't worry about CPU/GPU temps, they have thermal throttling, always keep a keen eye on your HDD temps, specially when gaming.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 4, 2014)

thanks for ur replies guys!! 


ratul said:


> it's slightly higher than usual, do you keep laptop elevated or on a bed with no ventilation? Mine hovers around 47-50c while idling, 53c while watching movies, and 80c while gaming, all in a room temp of 32c..


ohh then mines just slightly higher
my room temp is around 35c(mumbai)
i get these temps when i elevate it on a book on my bed with the left side of the laptop (vents) open and around 4cm off the surface of the bed

i was a bit worried when i saw everyone else getting lower temps


tkin said:


> Don't worry about CPU/GPU temps, they have thermal throttling, always keep a keen eye on your HDD temps, specially when gaming.



yeah my idle temps for my hdd are 47c constant
yet to check gaming temps for hdd

as for cpu temps while gaming:-
an hour and a half of minecraft made it heat upto 90c within a short time and it went over 100c once then i stepped in and used speedfan to put the fans at full speed after that it dropped to 80c
any tips?


----------



## tkin (Apr 4, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> thanks for ur replies guys!!
> 
> ohh then mines just slightly higher
> my room temp is around 35c(mumbai)
> ...


I use a laptop cooler from cooler master, cost me 1.2k, works good. Around 8-10c drop across most sensors.
Cooler Master Notepal L1 Cooling Pad - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com

Oh, one more thing, I use power profiles in win 7 aggressively, in power saving mode my processor is bound to 1.2GHz max(2 cores with HT), works great for all apps, when gaming I put it to high performance mode @ 2.4GHz. So the cpu at 1.2GHz and with the AMD GPU shut down my laptop runs very cool at idle, let me get a screenshot for both idle and gaming.

- - - Updated - - -

Got it:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...top-related-queries-here-139.html#post2075870


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 4, 2014)

tkin said:


> I use a laptop cooler from cooler master, cost me 1.2k, works good. Around 8-10c drop across most sensors.
> Cooler Master Notepal L1 Cooling Pad - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com
> 
> Oh, one more thing, I use power profiles in win 7 aggressively, in power saving mode my processor is bound to 1.2GHz max(2 cores with HT), works great for all apps, when gaming I put it to high performance mode @ 2.4GHz. So the cpu at 1.2GHz and with the AMD GPU shut down my laptop runs very cool at idle, let me get a screenshot for both idle and gaming.
> ...



those temps are awesome!! i guess ill buy the same cooler then
thanks tkin!!awesome avatar btw


----------



## seamon (Apr 4, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> those temps are awesome!! i guess ill buy the same cooler then
> thanks tkin!!awesome avatar btw



First check where your air vents are. That cooler for example will be useless for Y500/Y510p as the laptop's air vents are on the side and not in the middle of the base.


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> those temps are awesome!! i guess ill buy the same cooler then
> thanks tkin!!awesome avatar btw


No problem, btw, the avatar took me 3 days to find(gintama) 

And yes, do check where your air vents are as seamon said above, the laptop cooler works best if the vent is in the middle of the base, but also works somewhat if the vent is sideways as the gigantic 120(or 140)mm fan works great, for my laptop the vents are on the side.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 5, 2014)

tkin said:


> No problem, btw, the avatar took me 3 days to find(gintama)
> 
> And yes, do check where your air vents are as seamon said above, the laptop cooler works best if the vent is in the middle of the base, but also works somewhat if the vent is sideways as the gigantic 120(or 140)mm fan works great, for my laptop the vents are on the side.



yeah mine are on the left side of the laptop
are there any smaller fans/cooling pads though?or are diy ones better?


----------



## seamon (Apr 5, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah mine are on the left side of the laptop
> are there any smaller fans/cooling pads though?or are diy ones better?



You can try something like this.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/181218-real-home-made-laptop-cooler-digit-edition-v2-0-final.html


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah mine are on the left side of the laptop
> are there any smaller fans/cooling pads though?or are diy ones better?


Diy works good, but lacks portability as well as takes time and effort. Go ahead, if you can place a small fan exactly below the vent it will work better.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 5, 2014)

yeah i have a sorta diy solution already made which was used to elevate the laptop and left the left vents open and free , maybe ill add  a fan to it or something

i used this ferrero rocher box to make it and covered it with chart paper
i googled the box and found it-
*www.whalecottage.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/ferrerorochert24_n.jpg
it does the job but i want some more kick into it

- - - Updated - - -

i only used the top cover not the bottom one


----------



## xeon (Apr 9, 2014)

I tried to put 4 RAM in the second Slot of my Dell 15r and it seems that the second slot is not working. RAM is fine? My warranty expired 3 months back but there is still an option to extend the warranty.
When i use this scanner it detects both memory slots *www.crucial.com/systemscanner/
Any ideas ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2014)

xeon said:


> I tried to put 4 RAM in the second Slot of my Dell 15r and it seems that the second slot is not working. RAM is fine? My warranty expired 3 months back but there is still an option to *extend the warranty.*
> When i use this scanner it detects both memory slots Use the Crucial System Scanner software to find out what type of memory is in your computer
> Any ideas ?


What's happening, is the computer not booting wit the RAM?

And about that, my warranty has also expired 2 months back, how do you extend it? And what is the cost?


----------



## xeon (Apr 9, 2014)

tkin said:


> What's happening, is the computer not booting wit the RAM?
> 
> And about that, my warranty has also expired 2 months back, how do you extend it? And what is the cost?



first slot is working but when i remove all the ram and put the ram only in the second slot and switch on the laptop get 2 beep sound and laptop doesnt start. 

it cant be extended once expired i think


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2014)

xeon said:


> first slot is working but when i remove all the ram and put the ram only in the second slot and switch on the laptop get 2 beep sound and laptop doesnt start.
> 
> it cant be extended once expired i think


That's normal I think, for example in my Asus motherboard, there are slot orders, say the 4 slots are A1B1 A2B2, so if I have one RAM it must go in A1, if I have 2, then A1 A2, 3 means A1B1 A2, and finally A1B1 A2B2, so if your laptop is starting with both RAMs in both slots(order doesn't matter) and the RAM is showing in BIOS/Windows, then its fine.


----------



## seamon (Apr 9, 2014)

xeon said:


> first slot is working but when i remove all the ram and put the ram only in the second slot and switch on the laptop get 2 beep sound and laptop doesnt start.
> 
> it cant be extended once expired i think



I think in laptops when you have only one RAM it must be in the first slot or the laptop won't start. I read that in a manual.


----------



## xeon (Apr 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think in laptops when you have only one RAM it must be in the first slot or the laptop won't start. I read that in a manual.



But when I put both the RAM's 2 x 4gb and start the laptop it shows total 4 GB ram
If the problem is in the motherboard and if it needs to be replaced should i get it replaced or continue using it as it is may be with 1x8 GB ram in one slot?


Edit
Its working now, after cleaning the slot with a brush. Thanks for the replies


----------



## xeon (Apr 19, 2014)

Can anyone tell why Black Ops 2 doesn't get scaled down when running at lower resolution. It doesn't happen with Black Ops 1 when i run black ops 1 in lower resolution ie;1200 x 720 the picture scales down you see black bars on the sides but when I run Black ops 2 at lower resolution the pictures doesn't scales down it stretches to fit the screen.


----------



## ratul (Apr 26, 2014)

Finally some mobility drivers are here for us, catalyst 14.4 mobility whql: *support.amd.com/en-us/download/mobile?os=Windows 8.1 - 64


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

Is there a difference in performance etc? I'm on leshcat 13.1 v2 at the moment but newer games aren't optimised so I may upgrade tomorrow


----------



## ratul (Apr 26, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Is there a difference in performance etc? I'm on leshcat 13.1 v2 at the moment but newer games aren't optimised so I may upgrade tomorrow



Currently downloading, but from 13.1, there should be heck of a difference, i am on 14.1beta currently, and have read that 5-7% of difference might be there


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2014)

ratul said:


> Currently downloading, but from 13.1, there should be heck of a difference, i am on 14.1beta currently, and have read that 5-7% of difference might be there



Ohh how to install this driver? Should I install Intel first or something or directly after uninstall of leshcat


----------



## ratul (Apr 27, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Ohh how to install this driver? Should I install Intel first or something or directly after uninstall of leshcat



haven't used leshcat drivers myself, i think they come with both intel and amd packages, so keep the intel one and remove amd completely (use driver fusion if required), and then install these, intel one's are necessary to install these, as this is an Enduro card..


----------



## seamon (Apr 27, 2014)

Leashcat drivers have Intel drivers incorporated in them.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Leashcat drivers have Intel drivers incorporated in them.



i know that but should i uninstall both leshcats-intel and amd then install intel and amd respectfully again?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 3, 2014)

Okay so I am having an issue with the 15r special edition. A thin horizontal line is flashing at the bottom of my screen every 1-2 seconds. Its about 1 mm in height. Now I realize its the top half of the window I am in. I can see the outline of the "minimize,restore,close" buttons. 
Now I thought the gpu was going bad,so I hooked up the laptop to my desktop display. But the issue is not present there. I also ran 3d mark 11. No problems.
So now I am inclined to think that it is an issue with the lcd screen or the connectors.

Can anyone here help me with this? And also, how much does a new lcd screen cost for this laptop?


----------



## ratul (Jun 5, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Okay so I am having an issue with the 15r special edition. A thin horizontal line is flashing at the bottom of my screen every 1-2 seconds. Its about 1 mm in height. Now I realize its the top half of the window I am in. I can see the outline of the "minimize,restore,close" buttons.
> Now I thought the gpu was going bad,so I hooked up the laptop to my desktop display. But the issue is not present there. I also ran 3d mark 11. No problems.
> So now I am inclined to think that it is an issue with the lcd screen or the connectors.
> 
> Can anyone here help me with this? And also, how much does a new lcd screen cost for this laptop?



A screenshot would be helpful..


----------



## Jripper (Jun 5, 2014)

Thats the thing. Its not visible in screenshots. Ill try taking a picture and uploading.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 11, 2014)

hey guys,whats your battery wear levels 2 years on? my battery wear level has reached 31%,is it normal?im out of warranty too


----------



## sam142000 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Okay so I am having an issue with the 15r special edition. A thin horizontal line is flashing at the bottom of my screen every 1-2 seconds. Its about 1 mm in height. Now I realize its the top half of the window I am in. I can see the outline of the "minimize,restore,close" buttons.
> Now I thought the gpu was going bad,so I hooked up the laptop to my desktop display. But the issue is not present there. I also ran 3d mark 11. No problems.
> So now I am inclined to think that it is an issue with the lcd screen or the connectors.
> 
> Can anyone here help me with this? And also, how much does a new lcd screen cost for this laptop?



To dell it costs around Rs.2200, can't say how much they sell it for.
When I had initially bought the laptop the screen had an issue. When they replaced the screen the service document included the price to be around Rs.2200.

p.s. that was around 2 years ago.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 12, 2014)

Hmm :\ Well I don't have that kind of money right at this moment. Lets see if it worsens or not. The issue isn't with drivers or the gpu since the output is fine when I connect external monitor.

 [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]  My wear level is at 14%. Calibrate your battery mate.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 12, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Hmm :\ Well I don't have that kind of money right at this moment. Lets see if it worsens or not. The issue isn't with drivers or the gpu since the output is fine when I connect external monitor.
> 
> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]  My wear level is at 14%. Calibrate your battery mate.



i did a power cycle today and it dropped to 26% from 31%


----------



## ratul (Jun 15, 2014)

My wear level: 
*i.imgur.com/jVGefCF.png

btw guys, noticed a few days ago, new bios available along with some driver updates here: Dell 15R Turbo Drivers


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 16, 2014)

How is Dell inspiron 15 3537 with win8, i5-4200u, 750gb hdd and 6gb ram?


Needed for cousin (simply non gaming use)


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 16, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> How is Dell inspiron 15 3537 with win8, i5-4200u, 750gb hdd and 6gb ram?
> 
> 
> Needed for cousin (simply non gaming use)



its a decent lappie,not bad at all as such

- - - Updated - - -



ratul said:


> My wear level:
> *i.imgur.com/jVGefCF.png
> 
> btw guys, noticed a few days ago, new bios available along with some driver updates here: Dell 15R Turbo Drivers



nice! any difference?i mean performance wise etc


----------



## ratul (Jun 16, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> its a decent lappie,not bad at all as such
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



not anything i noticed...


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 16, 2014)

ratul said:


> not anything i noticed...



ohh ill still update the bios and touchpad drivers for now just to see 
btw does the transcend 4gb ram on flipkart play well with the stock 4gb ram? or should i wait for the corsairs price to drop coz i already have to buy new external drives (my old 4tb nas crashed  ) so 3.5k is too much for me to spend on ram at the moment

- - - Updated - - -

this one i mean-
*www.flipkart.com/transcend-jetram-ddr3-4-gb-laptop-ram-jm1600ksn-4g/p/itmdfzhzra36ahbg?pid=RAMDFZHX6H8VKKGT&otracker=from-search&srno=t_2&query=transcend+4gb+laptop&ref=2a7dcfe5-1777-4356-86c6-5a35250a9fc0


----------



## ratul (Jun 17, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> ohh ill still update the bios and touchpad drivers for now just to see
> btw does the transcend 4gb ram on flipkart play well with the stock 4gb ram? or should i wait for the corsairs price to drop coz i already have to buy new external drives (my old 4tb nas crashed  ) so 3.5k is too much for me to spend on ram at the moment
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



that transcend one seems to have a very different CAS latency values, this one is the closest to the RAM on our systems: Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 17, 2014)

ratul said:


> that transcend one seems to have a very different CAS latency values, this one is the closest to the RAM on our systems: Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair: Flipkart.com



thanks for ur reply, is there a big difference after upgrading the ram? and will the prices drop or should i buy it anyways?


----------



## ratul (Jun 19, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> thanks for ur reply, is there a big difference after upgrading the ram? and will the prices drop or should i buy it anyways?



can't say for both the scenarios, been using 8GB since i got this laptop, but from what i have heard, you won't notice that much improvement in day to day tasks, but for the applications which need alot of RAM would indeed work faster due to the reduction of the page file overhead.
Prices are pretty much stagnant for a long time now, it's hard to say if they would fall seeing no improvement in $-₹ and in the international market.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 19, 2014)

ratul said:


> can't say for both the scenarios, been using 8GB since i got this laptop, but from what i have heard, you won't notice that much improvement in day to day tasks, but for the applications which need alot of RAM would indeed work faster due to the reduction of the page file overhead.
> Prices are pretty much stagnant for a long time now, it's hard to say if they would fall seeing no improvement in $-₹ and in the international market.



ohh 
i guess ill get my external hdds first then or ill cancel one of them and get an ssd (and swap out the 1tb internal into a caddy)
i updated bios yesterday,i think my laptop runs cooler now for some reason maybe 5-10c and is on 50c at room temp
ram maybe next month


----------



## madmax012 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi I have Dell 14R SE 7420. I have to purchase 9 cell battery  for this laptop.
will this battery work?
Dell Inspiron 13r/14r/15r/17r Series 9 Cell - Dell: Flipkart.com


----------



## ratul (Aug 16, 2014)

madmax012 said:


> Hi I have Dell 14R SE 7420. I have to purchase 9 cell battery  for this laptop.
> will this battery work?
> Dell Inspiron 13r/14r/15r/17r Series 9 Cell - Dell: Flipkart.com



the pic seems to have the port in the middle, but my 7520 has battery connectors at the corner, i don't think it would fit..


----------



## madmax012 (Aug 18, 2014)

ratul said:


> the pic seems to have the port in the middle, but my 7520 has battery connectors at the corner, i don't think it would fit..


yeah right..even my 14R has connectors at the corner... it would not fit on the current 14R/15R.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 6, 2014)

a bit late i know but a 9-cell wouldnt work even if the connectors fit,the battery size and design would prevent you from opening the screen lid


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 29, 2014)

hey guys is this the correct adapter for our lappies?
Error 500 Server Error

- - - Updated - - -

really urgent


----------



## ratul (Sep 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> hey guys is this the correct adapter for our lappies?
> Error 500 Server Error
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



nope, you need atleast 90W adapter due to power hungry processor and GPU, this might work: Dell 9RCDC 90 Watts AC Adapter - Buy Dell 9RCDC 90 Watts AC Adapter Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
This is what's written on my adapter, see if model no. helps:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/EhvoA4s.jpg


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 30, 2014)

ratul said:


> nope, you need atleast 90W adapter due to power hungry processor and GPU, this might work: Dell 9RCDC 90 Watts AC Adapter - Buy Dell 9RCDC 90 Watts AC Adapter Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> This is what's written on my adapter, see if model no. helps:
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for your reply
my adapter looks like this(googled the image by model no)
*i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/186497...er-charger-for-Dell-Inspiron-N5050-laptop.jpg

aa90pm111 is the model no written on my old charger
basically in my old charger(still functional) the link between the powerbrick and the cable is broken revealing the wires inside which is still intact touch wood

the place where the links are broken
*i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v1/140872...90PM111-FA90PM111-MV2MM-MK947-YY20N-TK3DM.jpg

so will the one you linked work with the 7520? or should i avoid buying a new one


----------



## ratul (Oct 1, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> thanks for your reply
> my adapter looks like this(googled the image by model no)
> *i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/186497...er-charger-for-Dell-Inspiron-N5050-laptop.jpg
> 
> ...



yeah i had that problem last year, dell replaced the brick..  
can't say that the amazon one will work, i searched with DP/N no. on the brick and this came up, search locally if you can, that way you can be sure too...


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 2, 2014)

ratul said:


> yeah i had that problem last year, dell replaced the brick..
> can't say that the amazon one will work, i searched with DP/N no. on the brick and this came up, search locally if you can, that way you can be sure too...



yeah ill go ask the shop i buy all my stuff from,after all i bought the laptop from him
thanks anyways!


----------



## c@ble256 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I want to add SSD to my Dell 14r Turbo, please tell the available options. I am thinking of using SSD caddy, but I cant find one...so far the close one is given on the link below
Storite SATA 2nd 2.5'' Hard Drive Caddy for 12.7mm Universal CD/DVD-ROM - Expand your data storage on your Laptop with HDD/SSD - Buy Storite SATA 2nd 2.5'' Hard Drive Caddy for 12.7mm Universal CD/DVD-ROM - Expand your data storage on

But I dont know if its going to fit properly or not, please help.


----------



## madmax012 (Oct 13, 2014)

c@ble256 said:


> Hey guys, I want to add SSD to my Dell 14r Turbo, please tell the available options. I am thinking of using SSD caddy, but I cant find one...so far the close one is given on the link below
> Storite SATA 2nd 2.5'' Hard Drive Caddy for 12.7mm Universal CD/DVD-ROM - Expand your data storage on your Laptop with HDD/SSD - Buy Storite SATA 2nd 2.5'' Hard Drive Caddy for 12.7mm Universal CD/DVD-ROM - Expand your data storage on
> 
> But I dont know if its going to fit properly or not, please help.



Hi... I am using the same 12.7 mm caddy in my 14R and it fits perfectly. I got it from ebay a while back. I have put my SSD in the main HDD slot and using my 1TB HDD in the caddy. The caddy from the amazon link should work fine on your 14R.


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 17, 2014)

Any update on the drivers....plz?


----------



## ratul (Oct 19, 2014)

dayslleepper said:


> Any update on the drivers....plz?



check here: Product Support | Dell India
Intel GPU: *downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=24329&lang=eng&ProdId=3712
AMD GPU: Mobile


----------



## kkn13 (Oct 19, 2014)

try leshcats drivers,its the same stuff but lower temps and more performance-
Leshcatâ€™s Catalyst 14.4 WHQL UnifL v2.2 - leshcatlabs.net
follow this guide-
Unified Leshcat Driver Manual

i tried 14.4 straight from AMD but it was < leshcat for watch dogs etc


----------



## ratul (Mar 24, 2015)

After 4 months, some new drivers are out, 15.3 beta: Mobile
*i.imgur.com/q6MsgzM.jpg


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 25, 2015)

ratul said:


> After 4 months, some new drivers are out, 15.3 beta: Mobile
> *i.imgur.com/q6MsgzM.jpg



any changelogs/improvements etc?


----------



## ratul (Mar 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> any changelogs/improvements etc?



Changelog: AMD Catalyst 15.3 Beta Driver for Windows
Not tested for improvements as such, but no problems so far.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 26, 2015)

I have installed the AMD Catalyst Omega 14.12 into my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Laptop,and it is functioning smoothly.
But can I apply the AMD Dynamic Switchable graphics?
How to enable it in Windows-8.1(64-bit)? Or is it auto enabled?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 26, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I have installed the AMD Catalyst Omega 14.12 into my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Laptop,and it is functioning smoothly.
> But can I apply the AMD Dynamic Switchable graphics?
> How to enable it in Windows-8.1(64-bit)? Or is it auto enabled?



I believe its automatic
If you are a gamer,just go to powerplay and set it to Max Performance instead of Balanced to force enable AMD Gpu for all games etc


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

It is auto selected but you can select it manually as well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I believe its automatic
> If you are a gamer,just go to powerplay and set it to Max Performance instead of Balanced to force enable AMD Gpu for all games etc



But I can't select it manually.

My active power plan is *Dell*.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> It is auto selected but you can select it manually as well.



There lies the problem,the factory one which came had the switchable settings for Intel HD GPU(inbuilt) or AMD Radeon M265(dGPU).
But after I had installed the above mentioned driver,those presets can't be done.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

Can you provide me the screenshot.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> But I can't select it manually.
> 
> My active power plan is *Dell*.
> 
> ...



not power plan,
Powerplay in AMD Catalyst control centre


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> not power plan,
> Powerplay in AMD Catalyst control centre



Sorry Boss for being distracted and for the error.
Well some of the uploaded screenshots as suggested by friend, [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] :--->

*img908.imageshack.us/img908/8822/cXQbu0.png

*img661.imageshack.us/img661/392/y35eAB.png

*img901.imageshack.us/img901/2042/k805WI.png


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sorry Boss for being distracted and for the error.
> Well some of the uploaded screenshots as suggested by friend, [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] :--->
> 
> *img908.imageshack.us/img908/8822/cXQbu0.png
> ...



there was no manual override for Switchable Graphics in my laptop with the factory drivers
infact i used it with Dell drivers for 2 months and thought it had poor gpu until I installed Leshcat and my AMD gpu actually started working

try putting all settings into performance mode and see

otherwise I highly suggest Leshcat drivers

use this guide to remove-
Unified Leshcat Driver Manual

and download Leshcat Drivers-
Leshcatâ€™s Catalyst 14.12 Omega UnifL - leshcatlabs.net

for install just click on install instructions at the end of the guide i posted

Leshcat basically modifies AMD official drivers for better performance etc
Laptop even runs cooler


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> there was no manual override for Switchable Graphics in my laptop with the factory drivers
> infact i used it with Dell drivers for 2 months and thought it had poor gpu until I installed Leshcat and my AMD gpu actually started working
> 
> try putting all settings into performance mode and see
> ...



Unable to download.

- - - Updated - - -



Moreover it is telling as such :--->



> Windows 8 will install default AMD and Intel Drivers from its repositories.
> Do not try to remove Windows 8/8.1 standard AMD and Intel Drivers as it might break Windows 8/8.1 ability to install Video Drivers!
> If you have Windows 8/8.1 installed - you are done with cleaning procedures!



I am a bit confused Friend. 
Shall I uninstall AMD Catalyst + Drivers according to procedures or not?
The latest 14.12 Omega UnifL driver can't be downloaded,but 14.4 v2.4(64-bit) can be downloaded.
Please suggest and guide me,Friend.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

Steps which apply for you-



Spoiler



Steps:

1. Navigate the Control Panel, and delete drivers using "Programs and Features".

Uninstall_standard

2. Locate & Select “AMD Catalyst Install Manager”, launch it and select "Express Uninstall ALL AMD Software". Execute it and follow instructions. Reboot.

ACIM

3. In same fashion, once again navigate to "Programs and Features" and locate Intel Driver.  It can look like this:

intel_paf_1

or like this:

intel_paf_2

Uninstall it.

4. Reboot.

5. Download and install Display Driver Uninstaller.

First, remove AMD leftovers:

DDU_AMD

Secondly, remove Intel leftovers:

DDU_Intel

That's it


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Steps which apply for you-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the steps/guidance.
But what about the drivers?
Can't download the latest Catalyst 14.12 Omega UnifL...shall I download the 14.4 ver.2.4 one?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thank you very much for the steps/guidance.
> But what about the drivers?
> Can't download the latest Catalyst 14.12 Omega UnifL...shall I download the 14.4 ver.2.4 one?



yeah worth a try
im on 14.4 myself
very stable


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2015)

^ It's O.K. for me then...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sorry Boss for being distracted and for the error.
> Well some of the uploaded screenshots as suggested by friend, [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] :--->
> 
> *img908.imageshack.us/img908/8822/cXQbu0.png
> ...



Attachments not working for me bro.

- - - Updated - - -

OK they worked for me no.
Have you given latest Catalyst 14.12 Omega a shot?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Attachments not working for me bro.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yes,bro. I have again re-installed Catalyst 14.12 Omega + Intel HD Inbuilt GPU drivers *separately*. This is due to issues/errors arising out from installing the Leshcat Catalyst 14.4(ver. 2.4,64-bit) Omega UnifL driver after successfully following the uninstalling/cleaning up procedures of previous drivers,as guided by Friend, [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
Simply put the Leshcat Catalyst driver failed to install.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yes,bro. I have again re-installed Catalyst 14.12 Omega + Intel HD Inbuilt GPU drivers *separately*. This is due to issues/errors arising out from installing the Leshcat Catalyst 14.4(ver. 2.4,64-bit) Omega UnifL driver after successfully following the uninstalling/cleaning up procedures of previous drivers,as guided by Friend, [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
> Simply put the Leshcat Catalyst driver failed to install.



failed to install? why what happened?
what error did you get? :O


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Yes,bro. I have again re-installed Catalyst 14.12 Omega + Intel HD Inbuilt GPU drivers *separately*. This is due to issues/errors arising out from installing the Leshcat Catalyst 14.4(ver. 2.4,64-bit) Omega UnifL driver after successfully following the uninstalling/cleaning up procedures of previous drivers,as guided by Friend, [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
> Simply put the Leshcat Catalyst driver failed to install.


This is weird. Leshcat works all the time for the users. What exactly happened?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 29, 2015)

It was some system error with an error code,forgot to note down.
The Installer started but a pop up error message showed something was not present or disabled. Pressing OK to close the pop up error message  ,stopped installing the driver.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 29, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> It was some system error with an error code,forgot to note down.
> The Installer started but a pop up error message showed something was not present or disabled. Pressing OK to close the pop up error message  ,stopped installing the driver.



I think it may have been .netfx or something
ive got an error like that before
cant remember the exact version of .net


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 29, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I think it may have been .netfx or something
> ive got an error like that before
> cant remember the exact version of .net


^Yeah more likely that...


----------



## tnny9 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi guys my dell inspiron 17r special edition motherboard needs to be replaced, please suggest me dell engineer who can arrange board cheaply.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

Take the laptop to the service center nearby.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 26, 2015)

I've ignored it since I brought it.
Friends,any issue on the AMD R7 M260 GPU of my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop?

Here's the screen shot :--->

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/2209/Q34k7S.png
Just look at the temp. of R7 M260 GPU of this laptop!!???
Ridiculous 511 degrees Celsius.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2015)

use specialised softwares for temp. monitoring not speccy which is a general purpose system info too,use gpu-z instead.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2015)

HW info is also great but it doesnt show gpu temp in switchable gpu systems
still useful for overall stuff though


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> HW info is also great but it doesnt show gpu temp in switchable gpu systems
> still useful for overall stuff though


It'll show it but you have to launch it after launching a GPU intensive program, like games.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 27, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> HW info is also great but it doesnt show gpu temp in switchable gpu systems
> still useful for overall stuff though



or you can always use a widget for the same.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 28, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> use specialised softwares for temp. monitoring not speccy which is a general purpose system info too,use gpu-z instead.



used gpu-z and saw that min. temp hovers at 46°C,whereas max. temp is depicted still at 511°C!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2015)

then the sensor on board the graphics card is relaying info incorrectly.such issues are usually resolved by software update(are you using latest gpu-z?) or try posting here for help:
GPU-Z | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 28, 2015)

In fact [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], I am posting some screen shots for you to see for yourself :--->
For the inbuilt Intel CPU graphics at gpu-z
*img673.imageshack.us/img673/6770/z9IspG.png

For the discrete AMD Radeon M270 GPU at gpu-z
*img911.imageshack.us/img911/2948/mzOBaF.png


This one is the current value at gpu-z

*img911.imageshack.us/img911/2310/zM1Yvu.png

The Min. value at gpu-z

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/314/AffEQE.png

*The Max. value at gpu-z*

*img633.imageshack.us/img633/7607/bNC2MK.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2015)

if i remember correctly you installed some modified custom driver for the radeon card & it may be the reason for this issue.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 28, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> if i remember correctly you installed some modified custom driver for the radeon card & it may be the reason for this issue.



No Friend, I installed this :--->

*amd-catalyst-omega-14.12-with-dotnet45-win8.1-64bit.exe*

from AMD official site.


----------



## ratul (Jul 29, 2015)

Windows 10 is released and so are some drivers by dell: Product Support | Dell India
What confuses me are the Audio drivers, realtek HD drivers? Anyone who have got Win10 update, could test these and report if it contains the Conexant Drivers with Waves Maxxaudio for our laptops, or will dell release them sometime later?
For the rest, Graphics and Wifi Drivers also seems shady, but they can be retrieved from Intel and AMDs Website. Main concerns were Touchpad, Card Reader and Audio Drivers.

*i.imgur.com/v0q1GM8.jpg


----------



## teaj (Aug 6, 2015)

ratul said:


> Windows 10 is released and so are some drivers by dell: Product Support | Dell India
> What confuses me are the Audio drivers, realtek HD drivers? Anyone who have got Win10 update, could test these and report if it contains the Conexant Drivers with Waves Maxxaudio for our laptops, or will dell release them sometime later?
> For the rest, Graphics and Wifi Drivers also seems shady, but they can be retrieved from Intel and AMDs Website. Main concerns were Touchpad, Card Reader and Audio Drivers.



Tried it but it doesn't work. You get no taskbar icon. No maxx audio. If you notice now that Dell has removed this audio driver from their website. They probably posted it by mistake due to win10 rush. Still no quickset, audio driver, card reader driver for this laptop. For graphics, download drivers from Intel and AMD website. Wifi driver is also posted there by mistake. AFAIK that wifi driver is for different Dell chips and not for 15R SE laptop. I guess we will have to wait for it.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 6, 2015)

I updated my 7520 to 10 from 7
Everything works excellent except for the sleep and hibernate options 
touchpad,waves maxx audio etc work fine with 8.1 drivers
I even got another set of updates through windows update which enabled "mac-style" gestures which works amazingly well

Just sleep and hibernate issues are present
Has anyone found a solution for it?

Im running Leshcat 15.7 drivers with Windows Update 15.7.1 drivers on top


----------



## teaj (Aug 6, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I updated my 7520 to 10 from 7
> Everything works excellent except for the sleep and hibernate options
> touchpad,waves maxx audio etc work fine with 8.1 drivers
> I even got another set of updates through windows update which enabled "mac-style" gestures which works amazingly well
> ...



With 8.1 audio drivers on 10, there's a horrible audio lag in games. What's wrong with sleep and hibernation options?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 7, 2015)

teaj said:


> With 8.1 audio drivers on 10, there's a horrible audio lag in games. What's wrong with sleep and hibernation options?



my laptop shuts down or shows black screen with sounds and fan on if i try hibernate or sleep
audio is working fine on mine


----------



## teaj (Aug 7, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> my laptop shuts down or shows black screen with sounds and fan on if i try hibernate or sleep
> audio is working fine on mine



Mine is working fine. Install 8.1 quickset driver and did you perform clean install after the upgrade? If not, then do a clean install. Audio problem is not in every game, only in GTA 5. If I install realtek driver then GTA 5 audio works fine but the waves maxx audio is gone after installing realtek driver.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 7, 2015)

teaj said:


> Mine is working fine. Install 8.1 quickset driver and did you perform clean install after the upgrade? If not, then do a clean install. Audio problem is not in every game, only in GTA 5. If I install realtek driver then GTA 5 audio works fine but the waves maxx audio is gone after installing realtek driver.



I cant afford to clean install,have wayy too much data and apps
GTA V audio running ok here with maxx audio
what gpu drivers do you have?


----------



## teaj (Aug 7, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I cant afford to clean install,have wayy too much data and apps
> GTA V audio running ok here with maxx audio
> what gpu drivers do you have?



AMD 15.7 and for clean install you can only backup and format your C:/ drive instead of whole HDD. That's what I did. I also have too much data.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 8, 2015)

teaj said:


> AMD 15.7 and for clean install you can only backup and format your C:/ drive instead of whole HDD. That's what I did. I also have too much data.



my C drive is 400gb..... cant format


----------



## geeksmedia (Aug 25, 2015)

Both the stuff are awsome thumbs up but screen resoloution is missing it should be 1080p overall its great


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 25, 2015)

Btw guys I managed to clean install in dual boot just to try out somehow
works perfectly now !! 
Using 8.1 drivers
has more gestures than a Mac now !!


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Btw guys I managed to clean install in dual boot just to try out somehow
> works perfectly now !!
> Using 8.1 drivers
> has more gestures than a Mac now !!



but they are still not as smooth as Mac.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> but they are still not as smooth as Mac.



They are
depends on which touchpad you use
My dad has a Macbook Air 13 
I compared them side by side


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> They are
> depends on which touchpad you use
> My dad has a Macbook Air 13
> I compared them side by side



Aha, I am using new mac book air and that force touch touchpad is just super awesome to use. If I didn't stop using it soon I might switch back to mac after the longest time.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Aha, I am using new mac book air and that force touch touchpad is just super awesome to use. If I didn't stop using it soon I might switch back to mac after the longest time.



oh
My touchpad is a Elantech One , nice and big just a bit smaller than the old MBP's touchpad
For force touch like functionality , theres "Three finger hold down" in Elan's settings
I use mine to minimise all windows


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 25, 2015)

Till now no problems,no issues with my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 laptop, in dual boot, running :---> *UPGRADED* to Windows 10 (Single Language edition 64-bit) and Fedora 22(64-bit).


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> oh
> My touchpad is a Elantech One , nice and big just a bit smaller than the old MBP's touchpad
> For force touch like functionality , theres "Three finger hold down" in Elan's settings
> I use mine to minimise all windows



Yeah that is a helpful gesture.


----------



## darkmaster (Oct 18, 2015)

i want to upgrade my dell inspiron 14r turbo from 4gb to 8gb ram.
i was wondering which one should i buy.
any help would be appreciated.

thanks.


----------

